# post here funny pictures



## T-hug (Mar 5, 2003)

For all these turn up ya speakers!!!


Star Wars Gangsta Rap -  Friggin Hilarious

Mario And Luigi Fightin.

LOL LOL

Pong 2003 Stylee

Croc Hunter

If you find some funny stuff, post it!


There are many more too but these are the best so far. I love the Star Wars one.

Thx to NeoGospel.


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 5, 2003)

Sorry to disappoint you Thug4lifeyo but none of the links works.
*EDIT* Oops! My mistake! They works now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Okay, here's my impressions:
Star Wars- Nice rap. B) 
Mario- Nice drawing, bad music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL- I didn't laugh for 60 seconds. Therefore, I'm perfectly sane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pong- I seen it twice before. Therefore, I find it's a 'classic'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Croc Hunter- The things you shouldn't do when you take a trip to the jungle.


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 5, 2003)

Ahh, I love the Pong one.

Here's a few that I found:
Mario vs Sonic(2 MB)
Mack Daddy Mario(


----------



## Opium (Mar 5, 2003)

The Pong one is so funny!! I love the insanity test too! Thanx for showing me that site i'll have to bookmark it


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 5, 2003)

All of these I've seen before. There's a few critical ones I've posted before that I'd like to bring up here, though:
DCM (2 megs, but you have to let it load completely first since it may lock up otherwise)
Drinking is bad
Lobster Magnet. Self-explanitory.
...no comment.
Again, no comment.
The best take on AYB EVER! (btw: Mortis is the animator. The guy you see is his old Asheron's Call character.)
A tribute to Mario
THE best FF tribute

...I'll stop there. I also posted the Pong one earlier. It's still funny, though.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## T-hug (Mar 5, 2003)

lol I think there great. I can't believe people sit about makin this stuff tee hee.


----------



## Dark_Firetime (Mar 5, 2003)

lol these stuff is very funny ! Im trying to find some good one !

Edit: http://www.megaman-universe.com/?id=comictheatre
WARNING:there are some with megaman but some contain bad words like the first !


----------



## T-hug (Mar 5, 2003)

The link doesn't work for me =( Oh and Tempest, if your about 2night my time (its 6.45pm now) pls come onto mIRC.

I got Metroid Prime today and wanna chat about it. I'm not stuck, well i don't think I am, it's just I don't wanna look on gamefaqs etc. with such a quality game ;p


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 5, 2003)

I just got home (should be close to 11 your time now), so if you're on I'll see you. I've opened an official topic for it on PSXTemp (Dranzer's sister forum).

My brother just highlighted this site for me. Check the introduction alone and you won't be able to contain your laughter. http://www.homestarrunner.com.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## xero (Mar 5, 2003)

@ Homestar, go check out Strong Bad's E-Mails...absolutely hilarious at times.  Some of the shorts are funny too.


----------



## dice (Mar 5, 2003)

...

http://www.manatheater.com/archives.htm

*I'll edit this post and add another soon*


----------



## T-hug (Mar 5, 2003)

No probs Tempest I just saw your pager message, but it didn't say where to find you.

The game is amazing, really vast too.

What is teh link for PSX Temp?

www.psxtemp.net?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 5, 2003)

Strong Bad Ownz! hehehe....

Thug: I was in #gbatemp at the time. If you're still there now, I'll find you.

Check Dranzer's sig for the PSXTemp link. It's on Invison somewhere.

For more funny stuff: Part 1 Part 2.  That's NOT Kerrigan from StarCraft, but rather from a series of (good) stories by the animator, by the way.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 5, 2003)

Oh jeez.  That demented cartoon movie was so incredibly..... well, demented.

....

I'm gonna watch it again!


----------



## exodia (Mar 5, 2003)

I found this and thought it was funny so as the topic says here it is:

What everyone's doing?? 

What America and Afghanistan are doing





What Other Countries Are doing


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 5, 2003)

Were this in any of the forums I could mod in, I'd erase that last image. The others are somewhat funny, albiet political. That last one, though, is in exceedingly bad taste.

Phuzzz: Yeah, it is. Love the scene selector, though, so you can actually read what people say (like the dancer who keeps kicking his head off).

-Tempest out.-


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh, here's something else.  There are three movies called the Final Fantasy Trilogy at Razoric.com.  They're pretty funny, but it gets kinda...... wrong, if you know what I mean.  The first one is ok, and second one has a part that you'd rather not see.  But the third one can get down right wrong.  Well, that's my warning.  If you can get around that, it's really funny.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 6, 2003)

These are all excellent!

Keep them coming, and Ill make a poll in a few days to see who found the funniest stuff on the net!


----------



## Undercover Flip (Mar 6, 2003)

AHHH! I FAILED THE INSANITY TEST WITHIN THE FIRST 3 SECONDS!!!(Caps)


----------



## T-hug (Mar 6, 2003)

hehe me too after about 10.

Phuzz those had me in histerics.


----------



## exodia (Mar 6, 2003)

The Princess's Problem" 






Once upon a time there lived a king. 
The king had a beautiful daughter, 
the princess. 

But there was a problem. 
Everything the princess touched would melt. 
No matter what; 
metal, 
wood, 
stone, 
anything she touched would melt. 
Because of this, men were afraid of her. 
Nobody would dare marry her. 
The king despaired. 
What could he do to help his daughter? 
He consulted his wizards and magicians. 
One wizard told the king, 
"If your daughter touches one thing 
that does not melt in her hands, 
she will be cured." 

The king was overjoyed and came up with a plan. 





The next day, 
he held a competition. 
Any man that could bring his daughter an 
object that would not melt would marry her 
and inherit the king's wealth. 

Three young princes took up the challenge.          

The first prince brought a sword of the finest steel. 





But alas, 
once the princess touched it, 
it melted. 
The prince went away sadly. 






......................................... 

The second prince brought  diamonds. 






He thought diamonds are the hardest substance 
in the world and would not melt. 
But alas, 
once the princess touched them, 
they melted. 
He too was sent away disappointed. 






......................................... 

The third prince approached. 
He told the princess, 
"Put your hand in my pocket and feel what 
is in there." 
The princess did as she was told, 
though she turned red. 






She felt something hard. 
She held it in her hand. 

And it did not melt!!!

The king was overjoyed. 
Everybody in the kingdom was overjoyed. 
And the third prince married the princess 
and they both lived happily ever after. 






Question: 





What was in the prince's pants? 





(Scroll down for the answer) 

V 

V 

V 

V 

V 

V 
M&M's of course. 
They melt in your mouth, not in your hand. 





PS sorry bout the last post nohard feelings


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 6, 2003)

Don't see any of the pics.  Nice though.


----------



## bajibbles (Mar 6, 2003)

lol... i never would have guessed M&M's! Brilliant!


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 6, 2003)

Good one, exodia. This should have been in the riddles section. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Man! That Final Fantasy Trilogy was hilarious even thought it's was weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Demented Cartoon Movie is by far the funniest movie I saw on the net. My favorite character was the Ziggy H Bomb. For those of you who doesn't know what I'm talking about, watch that movie Tempest posted as the 'DCM' link. You won't regret it.


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 6, 2003)

Yeah, the DCM is great, but it is long.  Make sure you don't have anything to do for a while.



QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Mar 5 2003 said:


> My favorite character was the Ziggy H Bomb.


Mine the Kamakazi Watermellon.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 6, 2003)

It's "Zeeky H. Bomb" and "Fooby, the Kamikaze Watermelon", but I agree. Fooby's my favorite, then Zeeky, then Boing Gloing (the guy with the umbrella).

*fanfare* Whee! *splat!*
Zeeky boogy doog! *nuke*
"Abida boingyboingyboingygoing."

My brother's favorite was their version of Juliet, and the two guys watching it.

Anyway, even if it's not funny, I suggest you all look up "Final Fighting Fantasy" by SplashKhat. It's a (nearly completed) series of Flash animations, about a world... well, it's hard to discribe. Let's just say he's amazing, and that some of them can be funny even if the tone is dark. (the third one, FFF:Gaiden, in particular. By far his best animation to date, great music, and a lot of shameless tributes to Ninja Gaiden while he's at it.  DON'T START WITH IT, though. The first and fourth are the worst, but they get far better the later you go. Just be prepared to be hurt -- you'll know what I mean. For me it happened in FFF:Twilight and FFF:Airwings.)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## exodia (Mar 6, 2003)

This one is garanteed to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

What these Celebrities babies would look like!

Andre Agassi and Steffi Graf 











Michael Douglas and Catherine Zeta-Jones 











Selma Hayek and Edward Norton 











Holly and Sampras 











Tea Leone and David Duchovny 











If u can't see the pics then something is wrong with your pc or tty putting in the addresss

I am yours truely,
PrinceMac


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 6, 2003)

From the same person that did Mario Blitz (_A Mario Tribute_ from Tempest's first post on this thread), there's Final Fantasy 1 vs All Your Base.

EDIT:  DOH!  Tempest already put it.  I really need to look before I post.


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 6, 2003)

Speaking of Final Fantasy, here are a couple of parodies from 8-bit Theatre. Not as crazy as the others but funny nevertheless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8-bit Theatre Part 1
8-bit Theatre Part 2
The cut-scenes in the credits were hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, here's a small movie called WORK IT. Nothing funny but the music is cool. B)


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 6, 2003)

Here are a couple Mega Man ones:

A Big Black Guy Named Bass: I'm not sure what the original audio is from, but it's still cool.
Mega Man Goes To Hell: A good flash movie, even better if you've seen the actual Futurama episode.


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 6, 2003)

I remember someone once posted the 'Perfect Kirby 2' movie in an old thread so here's the whole set:
Perfect Kirby 1.1
Perfect Kirby 1.2
Perfect Kirby 1.3
Perfect Kirby 2
Yep, all of these are about the pink wonder Kirby. The first two are a bit silly but the last two contains blood and violence. Be warned!


----------



## T-hug (Mar 6, 2003)

You know last night on mIRC, I set myself to AFK, then watched about 50 of these animations, I'm gettin addicted to them, there so funny tee hee.


Big Black Guy Named Bass Is Funny As Hell.


----------



## root02 (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm going through the Secret of Mana animated theater right now. I saw the first few episodes, then I got the game. Having never played it before, I realized that the Animated Theater follows the same basic storyline as the game (but with much better dialog).
I also seem to be using the Theater as a sort of guide...

P.S. The games is Awesome, thanks to those who recommended it, and what were the names of the others?


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 6, 2003)

QUOTE(root02 @ Mar 6 2003 said:


> P.S. The games is Awesome, thanks to those who recommended it, and what were the names of the others?


The other Mana games? There's one on the GB called in the US as Final Fantasy Adventure which is a prequel to Secret of Mana. Then, there's the sequel on the SNES called Seiken Densetsu 3 (Secret of Mana 2) in japanese. There's a 100% english patch in rpgclassics.com, here's the page:http://www.rpgclassics.com/trans/snest/seikden3.shtml.
Both these games aren't really as good as Secret of Mana but they are enjoyable just the same.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 7, 2003)

Seiken Densetsu 3 was, IMHO, FAR better than the other Mana games. Even the first one, and Legends, didn't quite have the same pull for me. (I've also gone through it, quite literally, with every possible character combination. I mean "every possible final class", and since each of the three characters has four of those...).

Big Black Guy Named Bass is GREAT! I just really, really wish he hadn't used MM8's voice actress. That actress, aside from NOT fitting Mega Man at all, also mispronounced "Bass" (reading it as the fish instead of the musical term). Considering that line came from the introduction, when Mega Man's trying to convince Bass not to fight, I don't think it'd be wise to insult his name...

The 8BT adaptations are GREAT, even if I've seen them before.  I really can't wait for #3.  (The second really struck a chord with me -- I had just finished watching ReBoot's [musical!] finale, which follows the same tune as the last scene in the credits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## root02 (Mar 7, 2003)

That's right, I remember the games being mentioned in the Seiken Densetsu/FF Adventure thread. Having only played the very beginning of FFA, I recall the gameplay being somewhat similar to what I'm seeing in SoM. But I like how it plays, even if it does seem a little odd... Cant wait for the Seiken Densetsu remake!

BTW.. About how long is each game?


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 7, 2003)

QUOTE(root02 @ Mar 7 2003 said:


> BTW.. About how long is each game?


The game Final Fantasy Adventure being on GB should be at least a few hours considering the time needed to build up your levels. Secret of Mana is much longer as it could take at least a few days. I don't know about Seiken Densetsu 3 since I haven't played it to the end yet but I figure it would take even longer.
Well, that what I think from the way I play the games.

I just finished viewing the Secret of Mana animated theater. The parody was just about perfect, the beginning were hilarious although the last few movies (before Gaia's navel) were kinda boring. I'll be waiting for more to come.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 7, 2003)

QUOTE(root02 @ Mar 6 2003 said:


> BTW.. About how long is each game?


SD3 is about 30 hours. You don't really need to max out everyone's levels, but since they get to their third class at level 38, and you'll want them to learn skills from those classes (you get one per level, and some people (like Hawk's or Angela's level 4 classes) have pretty much a full screen of them), so assume you'll have to hit around level 65 or so.

New Funniest Thing: The recent trend at Penny Arcade. CTS 4 LIFE!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 7, 2003)

http://onox.vze.com/pics/funny/owned.jpg

Made me fear Disney Land for ever.


----------



## Blanka79 (Mar 7, 2003)

funnay Pic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









haw haw haw


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, I'm gonna steal this one from Vanguarde (hope you don't mind).

http://phuzzz.youaremyfriend.com

You can change "phuzzz" to any other name to change the name in the flash.


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 9, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Mar 9 2003 said:


> OK, I'm gonna steal this one from Vanguarde (hope you don't mind).
> 
> http://phuzzz.youaremyfriend.com
> 
> You can change "phuzzz" to any other name to change the name in the flash.


Man, all this praise and the music make it a bit creepy to me. I mean, I like my friends much but not THAT much.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL good one!


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 10, 2003)

http://www.rathergood.com/moon_song/


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 10, 2003)

*falls to the floor laughing and cannot stop*


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 10, 2003)

Man! That was funny!


----------



## KiVan (Mar 10, 2003)

QUOTE(Lord Graga @ Mar 10 2003 said:


> http://www.rathergood.com/moon_song/


omg i can't get it out of my head


----------



## Gaisuto (Mar 10, 2003)

LMAFO!!!!! Moon Song wins the award!


----------



## root02 (Mar 11, 2003)

WE LIKE THA MOON!!!


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 11, 2003)

Here's a bit of good ol' Southern humor:

A guy is standing on the ledge of a tall building, ready to jump and end his life.  A Texan comes up to try and stop the man.

Texan: Don't jump!  Remember all of your fortune!
Jumper: I lost all my money in the stock market.
Texan: Well, remember your wife!
Jumper: She left me for another man.
Texan: Well, remember your parents!
Jumper: My parents are dead.
Texan: Well, remember the Alamo!
Jumper: What's the Alamo?
Texan: What are you waiting for?  Jump, you damned Yankee!





EDIT: Oh, and in case if you really don't know what the Alamo is, it's where a famous battle took place in a war with Mexico.  The Texans decided to hold their ground against the Mexicans in the Alamo fort, and all of them were killed.  For the rest of the war, "Remember the Alamo!" was a common battle cry.  In a nutshell, if you don't know the Alamo, you ain't no Southerner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: One more thing, I figured out that if you put this in your profile for AIM, it will do the You are my Friend flash using the user's screenname.  Let them freak about it too.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 11, 2003)

http://people.freenet.de/freeek/SajjadAli.swf


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 11, 2003)

Sorry, I don't really like those.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 11, 2003)

That makes, what, around eight of them? I could see it coming as soon as I noticed the note at the bottom.

So instead I'm gonna go out on a limb here and post something that most of you may be familiar with. They are the two advice columns taken from 8-Bit Theatre's lead site:
Ask Evil Princess Sara. This deals with personal issues, usually, but it's rather interesting. And she's so freakin' evil it's very appealing.
Twinkin' Out with Red Mage. This one deals with all questions geek.  The guy's a guru at things like min/maxing, tabletop RPGs, comic books, cartoon shows, and for some strange reason, Febreeze.
(FYI, if you didn't know: Evil Princess Sara and Red Mage are Brian's take on some characters from the original Final Fantasy, which serves as the rough basis for his webcomic, which is rapidly approaching Penny Arcade and Sluggy for sheer readerbase and popularity.  Ask EPS is written by Brian's girlfriend Lydia, and Twinkin' Out is written by Ryan, another of his friends, who really is that geeky, folks. Not that it's a bad thing, but when your bookshelf has more books from defunct RPGs and comics than all other types combined, it's a bit spooky...)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## atillakhan (Mar 11, 2003)

Check this out. It is hilarous.
http://www.videogamedc.com/Pixeled_Parodie...dy_mario_2.html


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't know what I like more, the DJ or his moves. Either way that's well done.

And it's good to hear a rap beat used in a flash film that's still rated PG.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 11, 2003)

Well, I started reading the 8-bit Theater from the begining.  I must say that the Black Mage is the coolest, even if he does want to kill everybody.


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 11, 2003)

BM rocks


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 11, 2003)

Phuzzz, check out the two 8BT animations someone posted early on in this topic.  They adapt the early strips to flash, and do a great job with it, too...  except for the British accent they gave BM, which seems a bit out of character, but everyone else is great. But, you gotta watch the credits!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 12, 2003)

THIS ONE FREAKED ME! http://www.freewebs.com/eyetest/


----------



## monkey (Mar 12, 2003)

haha -- i can't see 'of' either i guess. I was looking for all the usual tricks too (double words, etc.). 'We Like Tha Moon' is awesome too -- that made the rounds at my office like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Lord Graga (Mar 12, 2003)

monkey: Please edit your post and remove the "answer" to the test so you don't spoil it for other peoples.


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 12, 2003)

Man! That test was so simple, yet so puzzling! I never expected that coming.


----------



## Magus (Mar 12, 2003)

well if we are taking web comic too there are the great www.adventurers-comic.com and www.penny-arcade.com and www.bobandgeorge.com and www.rpgworldcomic.com


----------



## T-hug (Mar 13, 2003)

The one with the F's ownz!


----------



## root02 (Mar 13, 2003)

I actually counted all the "of"s, I just missed the F in "scientific" the first time.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Magus @ Mar 12 2003 said:


> well if we are taking web comic too there are the great www.adventurers-comic.com and www.penny-arcade.com and www.bobandgeorge.com and www.rpgworldcomic.com


Adventurers is ending soon, if you haven't been keeping up.  I'm looking forward to his successor, "Antihero for Hire". I've been following 8-Bit Theater Penny Arcade, Adventurers, and RPG World literally from their conception -- I started reading like a month into each of them, and I'm still following them.

Summaries for people who don't want to have to link to find out:
Adventurers: Deals with RPG jokes, has a disconnected story (but an underlying one), and a great cast.
RPG World: What a PSX RPG would be if it was a webcomic instead.  Even down to the guy who plays it (he's used as filler whenever IanJ wants to take a break)
Penny Arcade: If I have to describe this to you then you're not a gamer. Everyone should read this.

There's one more, that's both funny and interesting, called Life of Riley.  I'd highly recommend this.  Unlike most other webcomics, there's a few arcs of EXCEPTIONALLY long stories, and a short filler in between.  It really is very good.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## RandomCyborg (Mar 13, 2003)

For some funny quotes check out- http://www.classicgaming.com/whazzat/   I found the resi quotes very funny


----------



## 321erik123 (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't know if this is funny but anyway it's shrimp porn so if any one are in to that here's a site

prawnography

Erik


----------



## Zarcon (Mar 14, 2003)

Here's a taste of Bob and George





















And the flash comic that goes along after this:

http://www.bobandgeorge.com/Cataclysm/EpisodeTwo.html

And if you want for it to make sense then watch this one first...

http://www.bobandgeorge.com/Cataclysm/EpisodeOne.html


----------



## T-hug (Mar 14, 2003)

Very good hehe.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 14, 2003)

Ahhh... bob and george. I think I used to read that, didnt' they call the comic itself "Life of Wily"?  I think it was the world's first true sprite comic... and then the second was 8-bit Theater (which is now easily more popular).  Life of Wily is still all right, though... I thought the early storyline involving Dr. Light's "body armor cybersuit" that he made (read: Zero's sprite), and that he "still could fit in it"...

Two other things:

First, the repeat from the Suggestions forum, if you missed it. I'm getting good reviews there. Let me stress that, although I have been known to follow these instructions, that is NOT me in the picture.  Several of you already know how cool this is.





The second is a far less intrustive link.  Have some fun mucking around with Babelfish. That site pushes it well beyond it's limits.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Mar 14 2003 said:


> The second is a far less intrustive link.Â Have some fun mucking around with Babelfish. That site pushes it well beyond it's limits.


I tried a few phrases and it translated them to various languages. Of course, most of them weren't perfect since the translation was direct to each word. But it's was still cool.


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 14, 2003)

"Dude, we're getting a Dell!"
turns into
"It writes, we apanha Dell!"

I've never even heard of the word apanha,


----------



## CPeX (Mar 14, 2003)

LOL @ prawnography.

Very funny indeed.


----------



## Blanka79 (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## area (Mar 14, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Mar 14 2003 said:


> The second is a far less intrustive link.Â Have some fun mucking around with Babelfish. That site pushes it well beyond it's limits.


I have been looking for that site for ages! Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My contribution to the thread:

http://www.sfdt.com/flash/movies/5133.html
http://www.sfdt.com/flash/movies/6957.html

Two stick figure death theatres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.eviloverlord.com

What to do if you are an evil overlord

http://newtown.hi-ho.ne.jp/raibo/raidersei...y/cm/kouyou.swf

Just bizarre


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 14, 2003)

Trune: If you have a beef with Dranzer, take it up with him. Leave your flames out of this thread.

I can't readily find it right now, but my next contribution would be Xiao Xiao 3 and 4.  Easy to find, and if you're fans of ShaunJ66's avatars you'll like it.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Inu268 (Mar 14, 2003)

tnx tempest,i'm now a ninja


----------



## T-hug (Mar 14, 2003)

Thug is also a Ninja


----------



## Inu268 (Mar 14, 2003)

bablefish:
Original English Text:
me rulez if you want to know,i'm a ninja but you can't be a ninja because i'm ninja master
Translated to French:
je rulez si vous voulez savoir, je suis un ninja mais vous ne pouvez pas être un ninja parce que je suis maître de ninja



Translated back to English:
I rulez if you want to know, I am a ninja but you cannot be a ninja because I am a Master of ninja



Translated to German:
Rulez I, wenn Sie wissen möchten, bin ich ein ninja, aber Sie können nicht ein ninja sein, weil ich ein Meister von ninja bin



Translated back to English:
Rulez I, if you liked to know, am I ninja, but you cannot be ninja, because I am a master of ninja



Translated to Italian:
Rulez I, se gradiste sapere, sono io ninja, ma voi non può essere ninja, perché sono un padrone del ninja



Translated back to English:
Rulez I, if you appreciate to know, is I ninja, but you it cannot be ninja, because they are a master of the ninja



Translated to Portuguese:
Rulez I, se você apreciar para saber, é ninja de I, mas você que não pode ser ninja, porque são um mestre do ninja



Translated back to English:
Rulez I, if you to appreciate to know, are ninja of I, but you that cannot be ninja, because they are a master of ninja



Translated to Spanish:
Rulez I, si usted a apreciar para saber, es ninja de I, pero usted que no puede ser ninja, porque son un amo del ninja



Translated back to English:
Rulez I, if you to appreciate to know, is ninja of I, but you that you cannot be ninja, because they are a master of ninja


----------



## Blanka79 (Mar 20, 2003)

Please don't go here It just isn't worth it, trust me.


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 29, 2003)

There's a new FF flash out.  Funny stuff.

Final Fantasy D&D


----------



## X-Gamer (Mar 29, 2003)

That reminds me, if you'd like to see how Garland (FF1's villain) handle a bunch of imps, go see this movie.
This one have plenty of endings.


----------



## melody (Mar 29, 2003)

http://thisisacryforhelp.com

oh ... and check out the dead babies section ...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 29, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Mar 29 2003 said:


> There's a new FF flash out.Â Funny stuff.
> 
> Final Fantasy D&D


That's based off of something by the Deadale Wives. They have other stuff out too... and the PS2 game Summoner had a scene to this MP3 as well...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## RpG (Apr 4, 2003)

Actual Instruction Labels...

On Sears hairdryer: Do not use while sleeping. (Gee, that's the only time I have to work on my hair!) 
On a bag of Fritos: You could be a winner! No purchase necessary. Details inside. (The shoplifter special!) 
On a bar of Dial soap: Directions: Use like regular soap. (and that would be how?) 
On some Swann frozen dinners: Serving suggestion: Defrost. (But it's 'just' a suggestion!) 
On Tesco's Tiramisu dessert: (printed on bottom of the box) Do not turn upside down. (Too late! you lose!) 
On Marks & Spencer Bread Pudding: Product will be hot after heating. (Are you sure? Let's experiment.) 
On packaging for a Rowenta iron: Do not iron clothes on body. (But wouldn't that save more time?) (Whose body?) 
On Boot's Children's cough medicine: Do not drive car or operate machinery. (We could do a lot to reduce the construction accidents if we just kept those 5 year olds off those fork lifts.) 
On Nytol sleep aid: Warning: may cause drowsiness. (One would hope!) 
On a Korean kitchen knife: Warning: keep out of children. (hmm...something must have gotten lost in the translation...) 
On a string of Chinese made Christmas lights: For indoor or outdoor use only. (As opposed to use in outer space.) 
On a Japanese food processor: Not to be used for the other use. (Now I'm curious.) 
On Sainsbury's peanuts: Warning: contains nuts. (but no peas?) 
On an American Airlines packet of nuts: Instructions: open packet, eat nuts. (somebody got paid big bucks to write this one...) 
On a Swedish chainsaw: Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands. (Raise your hand if you've tried this...) 
On a child's Superman costume: Wearing of this garment does not enable you to fly. (Oh go ahead! That's right, destroy a universal childhood belief.) 
On a hotel-provided shower cap: Fits one head.
=====================================================
Dumb Laws from Arizona:
~ Hunting camels is prohibited.
~ Any misdemeanor committed while wearing a red mask is considered a felony.
~ Donkeys cannot sleep in bathtubs.
~ It is unlawful to refuse a person a glass of water.
~ You may not have more than two dildos in a house. 

Dumb Laws from Iowa: 
~ Kisses may last for no more than five minutes.
~ A man with a moustache may never kiss a woman in public.
~ It is a violation of the law to sell or distribute drugs or narcotics without having first obtained the appropriate Iowa drug tax stamp.
=====================================================
Bizarre, But True: 
In California, it is illegal to harpoon whales from a moving car. 
Einstein couldn't speak fluently when he was nine. His parents thought he might be retarded. 
Penguins can jump as high as 6 feet in the air. 
The average person is about a quarter of an inch taller at night. 
Donald Duck comics were banned from Finland because he doesn't wear pants. 
Only 55 percent of all Americans know that the sun is a star. 
Every time Beethoven sat down to write music, he poured ice water over his head.
A monkey was once tried and convicted for smoking a cigarette in South Bend, Indiana. 
Sigmund Freud had a morbid fear of ferns. 
There are more plastic flamingos in America than real ones. 
The three best-known western names in China: Jesus Christ, Richard Nixon, and Elvis Presley. 
Thomas Edison was afraid of the dark 
=====================================================
The following are copies of ACTUAL written statements submitted to the police on report forms. (Or at least they claim to be ACTUAL statements. You be the judge.) The drivers were instructed to give a brief statement on the particulars of the accident in their own words. 
Woman Driver(WD): Coming home, I drove into the wrong house and collided with a tree I don't know. 
Man Driver (MD): I pulled away from the side of the road, glanced at my Mother-in-law and headed over the embankment. 
WD: The gentleman behind me struck me on the backside. He then went to rest in the bush with just his rear end showing. 
MD: In an attempt to kill a fly, I drove into a telephone pole. 
MD: I had been driving my car for forty years when I fell asleep at the wheel and had an accident. 
MD An invisible car came out of nowhere, struck my vehicle and vanished. 
WD: The pedestrian had no idea which direction to go, so I ran over him. 
WD: I saw the slow moving, sad faced old gentleman as he bounced off the hood of my car. 
MD: The guy was all over the road, I had to swerve a number of times before I hit him. 
WD: To avoid hitting the bumper of the car in front, I struck the pedestrian. 
WD: I was sure the old fellow would never make it to the other side of the roadway when I struck him.
MD: My girlfriend kissed me. I lost control and woke up in the hospital.
MD: When I saw I could not avoid a collision I stepped on the gas and crashed into the other car. 
MD: As I approached the intersection, a stop sign suddenly appeared in a place where no stop sign had ever appeared before. I was unable to stop in time to avoid the accident. 
MD: The indirect cause of this accident was a little guy in a small car with a big mouth. 
WD: I collided with a stationary truck coming the other way. 
MD: I told the police that I was not injured, but on removing my hat, I found that I had fractured my skull. 
WD: I thought I could squeeze between two trucks when my car became squashed. 
=====================================================
Cigars 
A North Carolina man, having bought several expensive cigars, insured them against...get this...fire. 
After he had smoked them, he then decided that he had a claim against the insurance company and filed. The insurance company refused to pay, citing the obvious reason that the man had consumed the cigar normally. The man sued. The judge, stated that since the company had insured the cigars against fire, they were obligated to pay. 
After the man accepted payment for his claim, the company then had him arrested for...arson. 
=====================================================
Microsoft Purchases Evil From Satan
Redmond, WA - Microsoft in a recent all cash deal has purchased evil from Satan for $2.7 billion.  "We've been after Satan for some time," said CEO Steve Ballmer.  "Negotiations were tough but I think both Microsoft and the Prince of Darkness are happy with this deal."  
Before the purchase, Microsoft already had 15% of the evil market, now that number is closer to 100%.   The Department of Justice has voiced concerns over one corporation controlling so much evil, and has begun investigations into the deal.
"We feel that there are real opportunities with evil, and that when evil is integrated it into our next generation of Windows products consumers will appreciate evil on their desktop," said Microsoft Chairman Bill Gates.  "Businesses haven't been able to fully realize their evil potential.  With evil integrated into Office 2001, corporations big and small will begin to see enhanced evil productivity."
"Evil is a real growing market," market strategist Frank Dresgan of Merrill Lynch said today.  "Microsoft is a little late in the game, but even when they enter a market late they still tend to dominate.  I think we'll see the same with evil."
"I've been dealing with Microsoft for some time,"  Lucifer said.   "I've been at this evil thing for millions of years, and wanted a way out.  I considered an IPO, but then Steve-O and Billy came along and told me about their "Evil Everywhere" plan and that was an offer I couldn't refuse."
Evil was founded by Satan close to the beginning of time.  It has been growing steadily ever since, although most of the growth has come in the past five years with the development of the internet.  Satan plans to retire to a small island in the Bahamas and write a column for the local newpaper.   
===================================================== 
The following are actual comments from each film's Customer Reviews section at Amazon.com. Original grammar and spelling have been preserved for authenticity.

20. "One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest," 1975 
Jeff Machado from So. Attleboro, MA -- This is just a sloppy tyrant movie, that does not portray mental institutions correctly (I know., I was in one 6 years ago). 

19. "Chinatown," 1974 
Michael Barrett from Joplin, MO -- This would have been better as a one hour short feature. I'm a projectionist and I fell asleep. 

18. "Psycho," 1960 
Phyllis Stein (see more about me) from Midwest USA -- It's in black-and-white, which makes a movie look old right away. When Hitchcock tries to bring in the "psychological" element to the movie, it looks even worse, because it is dreadfully apparent that he has no idea what he's talking about. 

17. "The African Queen," 1951 
LarrBlue from Hollywood, CA -- Much of it is quite dated, and many of the scenes featuring Bogart and/or Hepburn in front of a backdrop (onto which is projected film of the water) are embarrassingly flawed. The movie "Titanic" had none of these technical problems. 

16. "All About Eve," 1950 
ivan beshkov from LOS ANGELES -- It takes it for granted that the viewer will want to be subjected to hours of flat-footed, uninspired misogyny, humorless misanthropy, indulgent self-loathing and contempt for "ethnic" people of lower classes, as well as thespians and their fans. It starts out as a condemnation of an upstart and ends up as condemnation of literally everything and everybody. There is no cinema in this one. 

15. "Star Wars," 1977 
A 12-year old viewer from Indiana USA -- Star Wars is the BEST EVER!!! And who ever thinks otherwise or brings it down with out a GOOD reason besides crying about how it has been release and re-released or about how they thought that Jar-Jar Binks was a useless character needs to get a FREAKING JOB 

14. "Some Like it Hot," 1959 
Dan Adler from Syracuse, New York -- Funny, but Not Always Funny Ha-Ha. Overall, it's a good movie, but probably not appropriate for children or Christians. 

13. "The Bridge on the River Kwai," 1957 
040458h from Canada -- The film sugar coats the real-life consequences POW's face for insubordination (there was not a single beating or execution in the entire film). 

12. "Sunset Boulevard," 1950 
casperilla from Gnatlanta, GA United States -- Overacting anyone? well I guess that what we expect from an ancient movie. Hmmph! 

11. "It's a Wonderful Life," 1946 
libertologist from New York -- There is the question as to why he would allow Uncle Billy to remain employed in the own business when it is beyond that employee's ability. that is no way to run any business. 

10. "Singin' in the Rain," 1952 
A viewer from Austin, TX -- annoying much of the time 

9. "Schindler's List," 1993 
jumpers from USA -- Hey don't get me wrong I like Holocaust movies as much as the next guy, but this one was a real let down. 

8. "On the Waterfront," 1954 
James Cope from Sierra Vista, AZ USA -- For some reason, I always get Charles Bronson and Marlon Brando mixed up. So for the first half hour of this movie I was looking for Charles Bronson and was seeing Marlong Brando and I was getting frustrated that I couldn't find Charles Bronson. Finally I figured it out. 

7. "The Graduate," 1967 
Victoria Bermudez from the Dominican Republic -- I can't understand how a movie like this, featuring the moral decadence of a society is considered a "classic". It represents the moral decay of a society. I think that the only valuable thing of this movie is the beautiful music and Hoffman's great acting. The rest is so naugthy !!

6. "The Wizard of Oz," 1939 
AMY LEMASTER from ORANGE, CALIFORNIA, USA -- I LOVE THIS MOVIE AND I AM 22 YEARS OLD AND I HAVE SEEN IT 194 TIMES. THIS MOVIE IS GREAT FOR CHILDREN AND ADULTS. I HAVE A 6 MONTH OLD DAUGHTER NAMED ALLISON AND SHE LOVES IT TOO! 

5. "Lawrence of Arabia," 1962 
A viewer from Seattle, WA USA -- I am used to seeing movies with fast action or at least a good story. This movie has neither. Some british guy goes to the mideast and fights with turks. The screenplay never explains why he would do that. 

4. "Gone With the Wind," 1939 
A viewer from Miami, FL -- I tell my family that I don't like this film and they think I am crazy- but I am not. 

3. "The Godfather," 1972 
[email protected] from Cleveland, Ohio -- I see no justification for it, thoroughly disliked it, and have tried to forget it. 

2. "Casablanca," 1942 
aztecprincess from Sacramento, CA -- Since I am hearing impaired, I simply never had the chance to learn its story that seemed to hold the audience spellbound for several generations. So here I just sat and stared as the dull b&w scenes rolled slowly right by and nothing much seemed to happen. Sorry, but it was a very very bland experience for me as the deaf viewer. 

1. "Citizen Kane," 1941 
SPIKE DIAMOND from COLORADO -- ANYONE WHO SAYS THEY LIKE THIS FILM IS A LIAR. 
=====================================================
Ode to the Spell Checker

Eye halve a spelling chequer.
It came with my pea sea.
It plainly marques four my revue
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.

Eye strike a key and type a word
And weight four it two say
Weather eye am wrong oar write
It shows me strait a weigh.

As soon as a mist ache is maid
It nose bee fore two long
And eye can put the error rite
Its rare lea ever wrong.

Eye have run this poem threw it
I am shore your pleased two no
Its letter perfect awl the weigh
My chequer tolled me sew.
=====================================================
Top Ten Things Not to Say to a Cop if Pulled Over 

10. I can't reach my license unless you hold my beer. (OK in Texas)
9. Sorry, Officer, I didn't realize my radar detector wasn't plugged in.
8. Aren't you the guy from the Village People?
7. Are You Andy or Barney?
6. I thought you had to be in relatively good physical condition to be a police officer.
5. You're not gonna check the trunk, are you?
4. I pay your salary!
3. Gee, Officer! That's terrific. The last officer only gave me a warning, too!
2. I was trying to keep up with traffic. Yes, I know there are no other cars around. That's how far ahead of me they are.
and the #1 thing not to say to a cop when pulled over this summer -
When the Officer says "Gee Son....Your eyes look red, have you been drinking?" You probably shouldn't respond with, "Gee Officer your eyes look glazed, have you been eating doughnuts?"


----------



## Blanka79 (Apr 5, 2003)

haw haw now that is sum funny ****! guys : )

here try this for the orgin of that whole internet pie fiasco

mmmmmnnnnn PIE


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 10, 2003)

*casts Life2*

I really don't think that this link requires much more explanation than the title. Enjoy it.

The hax0rs are taking over the world.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## MMZero (Apr 12, 2003)

Time For Some Of The megaman!

not funny just plain cool

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=76478

Wily Show!

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=49456

Wily Shorts 1!
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=76778

Wily Shorts 2!
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=76780

Wily Shorts 3!
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=76924

Wily Shorts 4!
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=76925

Wily Shorts 5!
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=77130

Wily Shorts 6!
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=77043

Wily Shorts 7!
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=77044

Gonads and Strife

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/weeee.html

counter stick 2

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=63923


more soon if i can remember them all


----------



## bajibbles (Apr 12, 2003)

i was looking for this... i found it ages ago and couldnt find it again thx MMZero!


----------



## MMZero (Apr 12, 2003)

which?


----------



## bajibbles (Apr 12, 2003)

Rockman Neo, and the Wily Shorts.

check this out

http://planet.time.net.my/KLCC/evilriders/...aikpunya/kk.swf


----------



## Trune (Apr 12, 2003)

Trune here,

Showed my friend and he wet himself


----------



## Koekie (Apr 12, 2003)

knew it would come, cuz they say "turn on your speakers"

but nevertheless it scared the hell outta me... waaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## MMZero (Apr 12, 2003)

i got my freind with one of those it was talkin about subbliminal messages i didnt click that link so was it that one?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 19, 2003)

You gotta see this video!

*http://www.smellymonkey.com/*

Click the Monkey VS Robot video! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You made need to open it in media player!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 19, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 19 2003 said:


> You gotta see this video!
> 
> *http://www.smellymonkey.com/*
> 
> ...


Checking it out later, but juding from the name:

"Monkey hate technology! Robot hate the monkey! They will fight eternally! MONKEY VER-SUS RO-BOT!"

I have the song.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Koekie (Apr 19, 2003)

check http://www.pleix.net and then play the "ITSU" movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the music rox, and the film is hilarous


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 20, 2003)

You'll laugh really hard for this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

John West Salmon Commercial

-Curly Out.-


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 21, 2003)

QUOTE(Mr.Curlynose1 @ Apr 20 2003 said:


> You'll laugh really hard for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! this commercial is just crazy! I didn't think that people would be THAT crazed about salmon.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 21, 2003)

I got one right here!

Icon Story


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 21, 2003)

Please don't double post Neo. It's very impolite.

-Curly Out.-


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 21, 2003)

QUOTE(Mr.Curlynose1 @ Apr 21 2003 said:


> Please don't double post Neo. It's very impolite.
> 
> -Curly Out.-


Sorry... I'll keep that in mind in the future


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 23, 2003)

A complete waste of time.  Seriously.  http://www.holdthebutton.com


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 23, 2003)

Check it out


----------



## T-hug (Apr 23, 2003)

LOL @ Burning Knuckles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is my latest effort, not so much funny but very cool.

Make sure you read it, and do it right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




w00t


----------



## T-hug (Apr 23, 2003)

QUOTE(Burning Knuckles @ Apr 23 2003 said:


> Check it out


Dude, how the hell do i stop it???


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 23, 2003)

Uh....... You close your music player or something?


----------



## MadBob (Apr 23, 2003)

http://phuzzz.youaremyfriend.com/ puts another slant on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[EDIT -- Posted already, but this one wasn't in the limits. So, I changed it to the same URL as the first one. -Tempest]


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 23, 2003)

lol....thats the kind of music i want for some of lifes moments, you know when something happens, and you wish there was instrumental ending of jurassic park music playing in the BG.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/wizard.php


----------



## dice (Apr 23, 2003)

lol Knuckles that's really funny


----------



## dice (Apr 23, 2003)

http://digilander.libero.it/caricacell/ ?!?!?


----------



## NeoBahamut (Apr 23, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 23 2003 said:


> http://digilander.libero.it/caricacell/ ?!?!?


Hmmmm.... It doesn't work for me...


----------



## MadBob (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.bish-bash-bosh.pwp.blueyonder.c...ndent_woman.swf


----------



## melody (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.joecartoon.com/media/swf/157445...0/1/joefish.swf


----------



## dice (Apr 23, 2003)

"HI, do, you, have, a, canoe, I, could, borrow please ?"

Ah crap I need my beauty sleep. Laterz all.

dice is dl33tED for now


----------



## bajibbles (Apr 23, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4LifeYo @ Apr 24 2003 said:


> LOL @ Burning Knuckles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did it 3 times and it didnt work!


----------



## DSEmu4848 (Apr 24, 2003)

If you did it correctly, it should of worked, you probably messed up. Everytime you do it, you should end up with a either "9" or a multiple of "9" (upto "81") and it will always display the symbol besides it, that's the trick behind it.


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Apr 24, 2003)

knucles











that sound rullez


----------



## Burning Knuckles (Apr 24, 2003)

I know man.

You wrap that fucking paper up now!

I want you to ready me the paper cuz I dunno what the hells going in the world cuz I dont have a frickin paper!


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 3, 2003)

Check these things out!
Xiao Xiao Movies
funny stick figure kung fu

**Warning!: people who are allergic to blood, there are some in some of them**


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 3, 2003)

Xiao Xiao is cool nonetheless. ShaunJ66 uses far more blood that Xiao Xiao ever did. The third is my personal favorite...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## root02 (May 3, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The third is my personal favorite...


Ditto. The third was the first one I saw. The choreography is wonderful (I love the staff part). It was probably the best flash movie I'd seen the first time I saw it. It's still somewhere in the top three... I just wish I could remember what the other three were...


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## kotatsuneko (May 4, 2003)

well, game related, this was posted on ceasers page:

http://www.tanteifile.com/baka/2003/01/28_...3_03/index.html

and this one>  http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~xi3h-hrt/momoe.htmlwas found on this nice page> http://www.idollica.com/

got hundreds like this, but these 2 are fun..


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 5, 2003)

That's a wierd way to mimic KOF....
I wonder why they wanted to try it......


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 5, 2003)

Well, it's not a joke per se, but it still amazes me that Blizzard decided to  do this with the Warcraft III expansion.
For those who'd rather not load the image-heavy battlenet page, here's the image of one of the newly announced heroes from Warcraft III's expansion: The Pandaren Brewmaster.





Wouldn't that make a great avatar?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 5, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ May 5 2003 said:


> Well, it's not a joke per se, but it still amazes me that Blizzard decided toÂ do this with the Warcraft III expansion.
> For those who'd rather not load the image-heavy battlenet page, here's the image of one of the newly announced heroes from Warcraft III's expansion: The Pandaren Brewmaster.
> 
> 
> ...


THat Hero thing is a joke right?...
I mean, it's wierd to have a drunken panda to be one of ur strongest unit in warcraft III...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 5, 2003)

Click the link. It is real (unlike the Pandaren being a race thing they tried last April Fools Day). 

It's neutral, so anyone can use them. It's definitely one of the most interesting units in the game. Take a look at it's ultimate skill for one! (he's so popular he's replaced Marn Thunderhoof as the Battle.net iconic character for Warcraft III...)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## jumpman17 (May 5, 2003)

The third and the seventh are the best Xiao Xiao.


----------



## Inu268 (May 5, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ May 5 2003 said:


> Wouldn't that make a great avatar?
> 
> -Tempest out.-


ermm....ahnnnn......shit limits are pissing me off....


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 5, 2003)

I don't get your post, Inu, but I find it amusing that you adopted the Pandaren Brewmaster as your avatar... Sweet!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Inu268 (May 5, 2003)

yeah!long life to the drank bear!
the avatar siza linit is pissing me off,i always have to low the size....


----------



## jumpman17 (May 5, 2003)

It's so you don't have a 800x600 image as your avitar.


----------



## Inu268 (May 5, 2003)

yeah but a 180x180 isnt big...


----------



## X-Gamer (May 5, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ May 5 2003 said:


> yeah but a 180x180 isnt big...


Maybe not for a sig but for an avatar, it's just too big. The admin have decided to put a limit to the avatar's size so you'll simply have to deal with it.
Beside, it's not that bad.


----------



## Inu268 (May 5, 2003)

from other forum:
[absurdly long and inappropriate conversational logs. Suffice to say they didn't belong on this forum. 

Oh, I almost forgot. On topic: Why did the chicken cross the road? To get to the other side. --Tempest]

LOL LOL ROFL


----------



## X-Gamer (May 5, 2003)

The first joke (boy and girl) contains a language that isn't quite apropriate in this forum as childrens can be looking at it. You better edit that one out.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 5, 2003)

The story itself is also inappropriate. I'll give you a chance to demonstrate self-control and edit it now, or I'll step in.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## AnTi-WaR (May 5, 2003)

heh pretty funny inu the 1st 1 unedited was a little wierd but the 2nd one was funny as hell


----------



## X-Gamer (May 5, 2003)

It may be funny but it doesn't belong here. Inu has better edit it before Tempest come back or he'll be in trouble.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 5, 2003)

Well, he's not so much in official trouble as I've lost faith in him. I trust that my modifications to that post made it far more tolerable.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Inu268 (May 5, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ May 5 2003 said:


> The story itself is also inappropriate. I'll give you a chance to demonstrate self-control and edit it now, or I'll step in.
> 
> -Tempest out.-


sorry tempest,i fall in sleep......you already edited it,tnx


----------



## root02 (May 5, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> THat Hero thing is a joke right?...
> I mean, it's wierd to have a drunken panda to be one of ur strongest unit in warcraft III...


It's definitely a real unit. The Pandaren Empire *was* a joke (an April-Fools one if I remember correctly) during the development of WarcraftIII. They got so much feedback on it, that they put it into the expansion. It does serve it's purpose best as a neutral character usable by all races...

And yes, it makes for a wonderful avatar...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## dice (May 5, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ May 5 2003 said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. On topic: Why did the chicken cross the road? To get to the other side. --Tempest]


Hey I swear ! I don't know if it was you or tempest who put it there but that's my joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  B)


----------



## X-Gamer (May 5, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ May 5 2003 said:


> sorry tempest,i fall in sleep......you already edited it,tnx


That's understandable, I was pretty much tired myself at the time (it was 12:00 am for me). Anyway, just make sure not to make anymore jokes like that and we'll forget about it.


----------



## Blanka79 (May 5, 2003)

man this is the Shiz

cheers doodz


----------



## shaunj66 (May 5, 2003)

DON'T ASK! Just don't ask. This is the instructions for a "Flying Goku" toy....


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 6, 2003)

QUOTE(Blanka79 @ May 5 2003 said:


> man this is the Shiz
> 
> cheers doodz


Ouch... That must've hurt....


----------



## Blanka79 (May 6, 2003)

_Ouch... That must've hurt...._ yeah and straight after that he messes up chuck norris real bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay it's not that funny but I just feel like posting this this girl has some proportion issues


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 6, 2003)

Actually, more like gravity issues. TIFA had proportion issues, but at least gravity acted on her normally.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2003)

These Crack me up like crazy (if clicking them doesnt work, open them via the URL input in WMplayer.

first watch this one: 

http://www.waxy.org/random/video/Star_Wars_Kid.wmv 

Then watch this one second: 

http://www.waxy.org/random/video/Star_Wars...s_Kid_Remix.wmv


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 6, 2003)

I think Gabe of Penny Arcade said it best about those:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I won’t lie to you. I have fought off my share of imaginary dark Jedi in my parent’s basement using only a broom stick and some light saber noises. I did not however videotape it. God bless this poor son of a bitch. His public humiliation might be the funniest thing I see all year.



-Tempest out.-


----------



## Blanka79 (May 6, 2003)

You want gravity? NOW this is gravity!? check this out 0_0 lol

[edited by staff. Innapropriate hentai pic. --Tempest]


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 6, 2003)

The first one is skirting the limits of appropriateness. That one broke it.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Blue_GoD (May 7, 2003)

I think this beats all:
http://people.freenet.de/freeek/SajjadAli.swf

Pay attention, in the middle the guy freaks out imitating michael jackson


----------



## root02 (May 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Blue_GoD @ May 7 2003 said:


> I think this beats all:
> http://people.freenet.de/freeek/SajjadAli.swf
> 
> Pay attention, in the middle the guy freaks out imitating michael jackson


Been There, Done That. Next?
(Seriously, I wish people would quit making these...)


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Blue_GoD @ May 7 2003 said:


> I think this beats all:
> http://people.freenet.de/freeek/SajjadAli.swf
> 
> Pay attention, in the middle the guy freaks out imitating michael jackson


I thought we had this for like at least 4 times... Let's stop having the same ones over and over again...


----------



## DSEmu4848 (May 8, 2003)

Here one i got as a forward message...

http://www.freewebs.com/gamekoder/TrafficSign.jpg


----------



## NeoBahamut (May 23, 2003)

Check this out!!!

Mario Alternate Ending!!!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 23, 2003)

HAH! THREAD WILL NOT DIE!!!

Trust me on this one. It's FAR less demented than any other video I've ever posted, but it's easily twice as funny.

FETCH!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Blanka79 (Jun 7, 2003)

*While that's funnier and more tasteful than the other stuff you've posted (barely), it still falls under the "stuff that shouldn't be here" heading. Sorry. -Tempest*

haw haw haw


----------



## Blanka79 (Jun 8, 2003)

ahhww come on stormwind gimme a break you obviously haven't seen that star wars pr0n vid in the begining of the thread

egad 0_0!?

or the penis you are my friend post?in this very thread


----------



## Blanka79 (Jun 30, 2003)

check this out! Lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 j/k


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jun 30, 2003)

What the hell kind of program is that!!!


----------



## T-hug (Jun 30, 2003)

I actually want to try the programme... heh.


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Jun 30, 2003)

http://www.gaybetamax.co.uk/qt_hi.mov


----------



## Fenriz (Jun 30, 2003)

LOL @ The Microsoft Hit Wizard


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jun 30, 2003)

funny video
(it's BIG, so be patient... (32MB))


----------



## Lufagathrath (Jun 30, 2003)

Watch this and you won't stop laughing


return of ganondorf


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jun 30, 2003)

ANY of LegendaryFrog's stuff is good. I will go so far as to say he's the only reason I even tolerate Newgrounds. (I posted his FF Tribute earlier).

-Tempest out.-


----------



## blue99 (Jun 30, 2003)

QUOTE(andrewjohn99 @ Jun 30 2003 said:


> Watch this and you won't stop laughing
> 
> 
> return of ganondorf


LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can't stop laughing.

You guys should watch the Retarded Animal Babies


----------



## Lufagathrath (Jun 30, 2003)

QUOTE(the_future_one_99 @ Jun 30 2003 said:


> QUOTE(andrewjohn99 @ Jun 30 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Watch this and you won't stop laughing
> ...


I started watching RAB since the first one came out.

look at this

perfect kirby 1


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jun 30, 2003)

So, no comments on Fetch (top of this page)?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jun 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jun 30 2003 said:


> So, no comments on Fetch (top of this page)?
> 
> -Tempest out.-








 Waiting for a comment??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, it was not funny to the extreme, but it was bizzare...


----------



## X-Gamer (Jun 30, 2003)

LOL Man! Ganondorf's return was funny. LegendaryFrog sure haven't lost his touch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for your link Tempest, I can't view it because my PC doesn't recognize the program used for it.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jun 30, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Jun 30 2003 said:


> As for your link Tempest, I can't view it because my PC doesn't recognize the program used for it.


The *.mov files are for the Quicktime Player...  
I hope that helps


----------



## X-Gamer (Jun 30, 2003)

QUOTE(NeoBahamut @ Jun 30 2003 said:


> QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Jun 30 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > As for your link Tempest, I can't view it because my PC doesn't recognize the program used for it.
> ...


No wonder I couldn't view it. I use Windows Media Player and it doesn't support *.mov files. Oh well...


----------



## T-hug (Jun 30, 2003)

[email protected]!!!


----------



## root02 (Jun 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jun 30 2003 said:


> So, no comments on Fetch (top of this page)?
> 
> -Tempest out.-


I loved Fetch. It's sitting in my "Movies" folder on my server right now.
I found the credits rather hilarious as well.
Very well done, probably one of the best shorts I've seen in a LONG time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## dice (Jun 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jun 30 2003 said:


> So, no comments on Fetch (top of this page)?
> 
> -Tempest out.-


F**K NO. Do you know how big that file is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  There's no chance I'm gunner download that with 56k !!!


----------



## T-hug (Jun 30, 2003)

doo do DOO do Doo DOOOO do do dooo do do do DOOOOOOOOOO do do doooooo


----------



## root02 (Jun 30, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4L1fe @ Jun 30 2003 said:


> doo do DOO do Doo DOOOO do do dooo do do do DOOOOOOOOOO do do doooooo


If I didn't know it was Thug4Life, I'd think that was spam...


[[email protected]





 ...
*looks around for suspicious people... turns back to his desk satisfied*


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## T-hug (Jun 30, 2003)

Did u watch the Ganon flash?


doo do DOO do Doo DOOOO do do dooo do do do DOOOOOOOOOO do do doooooo


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 1, 2003)

Come Ganny!  *squeek*  Let's help in the soup kitchen!

Oh, AND BE SURE TO HELP YOURSELF TO ANYTHING IN THE FRIDGE!  *Myniacle laughter*

Damn, can't spell.


----------



## root02 (Jul 1, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4L1fe @ Jun 30 2003 said:


> Did u watch the Ganon flash?
> 
> 
> doo do DOO do Doo DOOOO do do dooo do do do DOOOOOOOOOO do do doooooo


No, I was at work, and they had that site blocked, so I couldn't.
That's why I said that if I didn't know it was you, I'd say it was spam. But it was you, so it's not...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## T-hug (Jul 1, 2003)

I didn't find this, I came across it via a PM on IRC.
It's an attempt to mock me I think but it's actually quite funny hehe.

http://www.fanta.dk/showmovie.asp?mid=FCC9...16-493A963DA684


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 1, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4L1fe @ Jun 30 2003 said:


> I didn't find this, I came across it via a PM on IRC.
> It's an attpemt to mock me I think but it's actually quite funny hehe.
> 
> http://www.fanta.dk/showmovie.asp?mid=FCC9...16-493A963DA684


Ummm... Correct me if I'm wrong but the GBA wasn't around 53 years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Still, I'd consider it flattering that someone went to all that effort, and expects the name "Thug4L1fe" to be well-enough known to be understood.)

I actually picked up on that Saria's Song thing when I first noticed it... though for me the best line is "So? We ALL do!" or "My awesome ninja skills!"

Dice: Change the URL from "fetch_320" to either "fetch_240" or "fetch_120" to see smaller versions of that file.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## T-hug (Jul 1, 2003)

This is all stuff I have posted on IRC every now and then:

http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/WinXP.jpg

http://www.reprehensible.net/~baka/l33t_cereal.jpg

I was looking for a flash movie that MUGS made about me too but I can't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was also funny as hell


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jul 1, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4L1fe @ Jul 1 2003 said:


> http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/WinXP.jpg


Funny as hell, I can see someone doing it, really.


----------



## Koekie (Jul 1, 2003)

haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



those pics rock


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jul 1, 2003)

too funny....


----------



## T-hug (Jul 3, 2003)

another nice movie from our fav guys on EFnet.

lol


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 3, 2003)

Hahaha... oh, who makes those?  They're hillarious!


----------



## T-hug (Jul 3, 2003)

You can make your own. In the top right corner of the window it gives u the option.


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 3, 2003)

Well, yeah.  I noticed that.  But do you know who's making those specifically?


----------



## T-hug (Jul 3, 2003)

No idea...


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 3, 2003)

Oh.  Oh well.

Hey, another 8-bit Theater flash!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 3, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Jul 2 2003 said:


> Oh.Â Oh well.
> 
> Hey, another 8-bit Theater flash!


SWEETNESS! They got no. 3 done! They routinely do a good job on this, by the way.  I still hold to my belief that Legendary Frog is the only reason to go to newgrounds, though -- you'll note he's actually a "creative consultant" on these films, too!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 3, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jul 2 2003 said:


> I still hold to my belief that Legendary Frog is the only reason to go to newgrounds, though -- you'll note he's actually a "creative consultant" on these films, too!
> 
> -Tempest out.-


Not only that, but I believe he was the one that made Cloud for the flash.

EDIT:  Well, hey.  Whadya know.  1000 post.


----------



## X-Gamer (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes, he did made Cloud back in that FF tribute that Tempest posted earlier. Not only that, it even had some cameos from Homestar Runner in the ending clip. Man! This movie is just plain funny!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 3, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Jul 2 2003 said:


> Not only that, but I believe he was the one that made Cloud for the flash.


It's the same Cloud model and animation seen in his Final Fantasy Chocobo Mix Tribute. I also placed his voice as that of the bartender (right around the same time I finished laughing at their choice of music -- just yesterday I was watching Cowboy Bebop, and "The Egg and I" (that lighthearted pipe piece you hear during the now famous "Welcome to Corneria!" "I like swords!" speech) is their theme for "hapless moments"!).

Note to all non-8bit fans: This span of comics is the source of some of the greatest lines of early 8BT (even if later on he completely abandoned the console-rpg-cliche joke market), such as ("What's he doing?" "Well, if I had to guess, I'd say that's electric death." "Bolt-2, mutha fuggas!").

I personally can't wait for their take on White mage's introduction, that little kid, or the "Giant spider on your face!" gag.

Add-on: Did everyone else catch the many, many Megaman references? Brian's been known to use them whenever he needs a new sprite or make self-jokes. (Megaman.EXE even showed up in the comic once, right after that series came out. Most of them are sprites from the NES games, though... "Thief Senses Tingling! Copyright infringement... imminent!")

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 3, 2003)

The falling frame looked identical so you're probably right.
[EDIT]
Haha, I didn't notice this page when I posted...


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 3, 2003)

I love how he has the cheat and strongbad in the end blooper thingys.


----------



## killershiva (Jul 9, 2003)

this has gone the way of the buffalo hasn't it?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, it's not closed yet.  As long as we keep finding stuff like this, I don't think it will be either.

THREAD WILL NOT DIE!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 9, 2003)

I don't know...although I did like that one I liked this one better.


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 9, 2003)

But nothing compares to the classics.


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 9, 2003)

This'll give you a good laugh, don't know how big the file is for sure though...

Matrix Pong


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jul 10, 2003)

Man... I never imagined people playing ping pong like that...

*tries it out* *breaks a bone* *sent to hospital*

They should say "never try this at home

BTW I've seen many of this kind of competition.  They are all too funny


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 10, 2003)

QUOTE(Zarcon @ Jul 9 2003 said:


> This'll give you a good laugh, don't know how big the file is for sure though...
> 
> Matrix Pong


That WINS!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## SeZMehK (Jul 10, 2003)

OMG that was SO funny. i cant stop laughing. LMFAO HAHAHA


----------



## Smef (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/presaddress2.shtml

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=funnycats.wmv

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=catfan.wmv

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/matrix.mpg

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/exam.mpg

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=r...=robotdance.wmv

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=whalefish.mpg


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 10, 2003)

I get 403 errors on those.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jul 10, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jul 9 2003 said:


> I get 403 errors on those.
> 
> -Tempest out.-


and it says "back your ugly *** up"

The Robot Dance Rulez B)


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 10, 2003)

Actually, I have all of Robot Dance already. It's been circulating for AGES (I've had it for over a year).  That kid has like NO spine and reflexes up the wazoo.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 10, 2003)

Pardon my language, but WHAT THE F*** WAS THAT?  Was that video edited at all because I swear it looks those are effects one would add.  That's freaky.


----------



## Smef (Jul 10, 2003)

The fishing one and the cats are good too.  Is nobody able to see these?  Ther are from www.ebaumsworld.com  Check the bush State of union address.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 10, 2003)

State of the Union showed up earlier on Camp Chaos. My creepy goth friend the Black Titan showed that one to me within a week of the actual State of the Union address. I think it's masterfully done, if not exactly subtle.  There's a twin video of it, in which someone dubbed Bush and Blair's speeches to the tune of a Lionel Ritchie duet.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## redundancykit (Jul 11, 2003)

mms://wmt-od.stream.ne.jp/ntv/hkzkt/hkzkt10.wmv

use the 'file-open url' option in windows media player


----------



## Straymuffin (Jul 11, 2003)

Remember kids, piracy is bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Perhaps not as bad as this video though!


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (Jul 11, 2003)

If you want to see something funny, go to  to www.funnyjunk.com and look for the picture called learn japanese the easy way. Now that is funny. I have the direct link but it isn't on the name I am on right now and I am to lazy to switch names.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 12, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## mynimal (Jul 12, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jul 12 2003 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD This post is in honor of l337-ness. 0l/l6 11l


----------



## mynimal (Jul 12, 2003)

kei.boboki.com/kei/illu.htm XD


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 12, 2003)

Ahi... please don't double-post. There is an edit button for a reason.

As for my latest "funny thing": well, I was going to link to George Carlin, but at the same time I'll try to keep it clean for our younger members. If you can stand a bit of brash language, his website is easy to find and well worth the time checking it.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## mynimal (Jul 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jul 12 2003 said:


> Ahi... please don't double-post. There is an edit button for a reason.
> 
> As for my latest "funny thing": well, I was going to link to George Carlin, but at the same time I'll try to keep it clean for our younger members. If you can stand a bit of brash language, his website is easy to find and well worth the time checking it.
> 
> -Tempest out.-


=_= Gomen ne. Forgot about that. o.o;;


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jul 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Ahi-kun @ Jul 12 2003 said:


> kei.boboki.com/kei/illu.htm XD


ha... depressed server...


----------



## spjb (Jul 12, 2003)

www.gbatemp.net Tee hEe


----------



## X-Gamer (Jul 12, 2003)

QUOTE(spjb @ Jul 12 2003 said:


> www.gbatemp.net Tee hEe


That's not even funny.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Jul 12, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Jul 12 2003 said:


> QUOTE(spjb @ Jul 12 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > www.gbatemp.net Tee hEe
> ...


exactly... it might really happen to us...
*gasp*


----------



## Fusion Master (Jul 13, 2003)

Comon people

More Funniness!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 13, 2003)

Ummm.... Okay.

Try this.

You may have problems if you're running Norton. I suspect highly that the problem is that you're running Norton. (Just set Keenspace as a safe server -- 99% of the time it is.)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 13, 2003)

Ok, this is great! PING PONG - Matrix Style!!! 
Those crazy Japanese! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clicky here!

(3.41mb - Streamable)


----------



## Blue_GoD (Jul 13, 2003)

wanna see something funny? JUST CLICK HERE


----------



## dice (Jul 13, 2003)

Hey I hopt you're joking that's not funny.


----------



## Blue_GoD (Jul 13, 2003)

I didn't get it serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but sometimes people get pretty f**** up


----------



## dice (Jul 13, 2003)

Yeah well you'd be like that if you thought your compute was getting fucked up. A jokes a joke BUT STILL.


----------



## Blue_GoD (Jul 13, 2003)

is that cute or what?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 13, 2003)

BlueGod: That earlier link will eat up people's system resources to the point of causing a crash. As such. I'm going to have to remove the link.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## ent (Jul 14, 2003)

http://www.somethingawful.com 

funniest site ever.

http://maddox.xmission.com
http://maddox.xmission.com/irule.html
http://maddox.xmission.com/irule2.html

funny, but lately he has lost his touch.


----------



## MeTaL MuLsH (Jul 15, 2003)

go to google type weapons of mass destruction and hit im feeling lucky

i just saw this on the news


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jul 15, 2003)

QUOTE(MeTaL MuLsH @ Jul 15 2003 said:


> go to google type weapons of mass destruction and hit im feeling lucky
> 
> i just saw this on the news


Nice idea, but this has already been posted.
Here


----------



## karmasore (Jul 15, 2003)

Check out www.gamesuck.com

F*cking hilarious!


----------



## skruv (Jul 20, 2003)

http://www.juergenspecht.com/truestories/m...matrixreloaded/ 

This is just to...... Strange......


----------



## Chiaki (Jul 20, 2003)

QUOTE(skruv @ Jul 20 2003 said:


> http://www.juergenspecht.com/truestories/m...matrixreloaded/
> 
> This is just to...... Strange......


LOL XDDD


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 20, 2003)

Okay... At first I wasn't sure if those events were actually Matrix-based, but seeing all the non-Smiths there sorta blew my mind. Whoever came up with that idea is probably an unbalanced mind.

Funny, though.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## dice (Jul 20, 2003)

*Screams and smaches though a nearby window*


----------



## skruv (Jul 20, 2003)

That was really strange huh......


----------



## SeZMehK (Jul 20, 2003)

freeky......


----------



## T-hug (Jul 24, 2003)

This  isn't so much funny, but is amazing.
Who ever made it has way to much time on their hands.

Thx to SaiBork for the link!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 24, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4L1fe @ Jul 24 2003 said:


> This  isn't so much funny, but is amazing.
> Who ever made it has way to much time on their hands.
> 
> Thx to SaiBork for the link!


Never before in my life have I ever seen someone with both that much time on his hands and an ASCII art program that good.

That WINS on so many levels!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 24, 2003)

How do people make these? Not really movies, but in the beginning of walkthroughs they have the title in this form. Is there a program I can download?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jul 25, 2003)

Beginning of Walkthroughs are often done by hand. I can handle some types of it too, but there's some funky spacing going on in forums that I can't remember how to work around at the mo.

As for that, you'd use a program, but I have no idea which one or where to find it.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 25, 2003)

My dad might know.  I'll ask him when I get the chance.

I also have an old programing book that has a picture of Spock in ASCII.  Why that would be relevant, I don't know, but I wanted to say it, so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Jul 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jul 24 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Thug4L1fe @ Jul 24 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > This  isn't so much funny, but is amazing.
> ...


I like SO saved that page!

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## T-hug (Jul 25, 2003)

You could try Costello's ascii programme that we use for our mirc pics lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Obviously it wont be as detailed as that amazing matrix one, but it's a start.

Also checkout a few trashman nfo's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  to see the results.
.txt should appear alot better than colour and sprites.

Download it here


----------



## ^DiAbLo^ (Jul 25, 2003)

i have something funny its just a pic but its funny




and if the pic doesn't work here is the link: extreme sports


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Jul 25, 2003)

I can see it now: Mouse killed while mouse-trap cheese grabbing. Experts say the impact of the springy thing was so brutal that it smashed through the mouses helmet, compacting his skull to a small size, thus killing him. Dan Rather, reporting.

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## AnTi-WaR (Jul 25, 2003)

check this out http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=110859


http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=110100


----------



## Blanka79 (Jul 29, 2003)

Lmao!


----------



## Zarcon (Jul 29, 2003)

There's a media to ascii converter out there...can't remember what it's called though...


----------



## Koekie (Aug 5, 2003)

credit goes out to tempest stormwind.

LMAO


----------



## mynimal (Aug 5, 2003)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Aug 5 2003 said:


> credit goes out to tempest stormwind.
> 
> LMAO


I saw that on AlbinoBlackSheep and was on the floor laughing.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 5, 2003)

AlbinoBlackSheep has been known to take stuff without permission. For instance, Mortis' "Super Mario Blitz" they just yoinked without asking.

I first saw that pic on Mortisland, too. I don't know if they MADE it, but I KNOW AlbinoBlackSheep didn't have it until after Stompy put it up.

[EDIT] I find it VERY amusing that with this post, the GROG thread and this thread are now exactly equal in length, 264 posts.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## mynimal (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah, I've seen some of that also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They should get permission first. e.e


----------



## dice (Aug 13, 2003)

lmao


----------



## blue99 (Aug 13, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 13 2003 said:


> lmao


Isn't that an edit of those "Do not do drugs" ads in those arcades?


----------



## square (Aug 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Koekie @ Aug 5 2003 said:


> credit goes out to tempest stormwind.
> 
> LMAO


Very Funny. I was laughing for a good few minutes. Does anyone remember seeing those things chasing the kitten from someplace else?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Square


----------



## dice (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah they were kinda familia, But I can't put my finger on it ...


----------



## Magus (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah it's domo-kun a japanese mascot...
there was a party game for gba where domo-kun was drained from a tv!


----------



## blue99 (Aug 13, 2003)

QUOTE(Magus @ Aug 13 2003 said:


> yeah it's domo-kun a japanese mascot...
> there was a party game for gba where domo-kun was drained from a tv!


Hmmm domo-kun ehh. Im gonna make my own DOMO-HAMSTER-KUN


----------



## square (Aug 13, 2003)

yep, game 331. *goes and downloads*

Square


----------



## redundancykit (Aug 13, 2003)

http://www.supercoon.com/video/tokyo_breakfast.asx

pretty much speaks for itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (hope this isnt offensive to anyone as im sure it wasnt filmed with that intention)


----------



## square (Aug 13, 2003)

QUOTE(redundancykit @ Aug 13 2003 said:


> http://www.supercoon.com/video/tokyo_breakfast.asx
> 
> pretty much speaks for itself
> 
> ...


Do I know you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My best friend went mad about this video it is so funny. "Wassup Niga"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Square


----------



## blue99 (Aug 13, 2003)

Thats is so funny.


----------



## SeZMehK (Aug 13, 2003)

lol tahts funny


----------



## blue99 (Aug 14, 2003)

How do you guys get these funny videos?


----------



## SeZMehK (Aug 14, 2003)

they just surf the net or they kno places that have em


----------



## redundancykit (Aug 14, 2003)

I usually have people send em to me, if they pass my taste test approval, I share


----------



## x-power (Aug 14, 2003)

hahaha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  nice one redundancykit!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Aug 14, 2003)

QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Aug 13 2003 said:


> How do you guys get these funny videos?


We plumb the depths of the internet in regions that are best left not probed.

"Probed" as a double entendre...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## ipt0 (Aug 14, 2003)

RedVsBlue

They used to be drunkengamers.com

Now they are doing machinima using Halo.

If you dl the whole series so far it is about 150MB.


----------



## redundancykit (Aug 15, 2003)

QUOTE(ipt0 @ Aug 14 2003 said:


> RedVsBlue
> 
> They used to be drunkengamers.com
> 
> ...


Some of those are good, some however look like your little brother is trying to tell a story via halo  "no no sit back down! we havent gotten to the second part where i get the grenades and blow them all away yet!"

I personally favor the warthog jump as seen in this thread


----------



## Kidcricket (Aug 15, 2003)

yeah the warthog jump is very fun to do.......
blasting it off with 12 second air is so fun to watch


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Aug 17, 2003)

I think this topic belongs here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=10898

I was laughing my head off the whole half hour we were doing that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## dice (Aug 27, 2003)

I found two funny pics on the web

Girls = Money (Sorry if this offends any women here)





(Mainly the European members here will get this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SCOUSERS!!!)


----------



## phuzzz (Aug 27, 2003)

I have been giving out that equation forever.  All the girls I've told it too pretty much agree.  Or they give me the evil eye.  Whichever.


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Aug 27, 2003)

lol good one dice


----------



## Sonic_1 (Aug 27, 2003)

ye thats a good one, i dont really know any funny sites, sick ones but no funny ones. 300th post!!!!!


----------



## blue99 (Aug 27, 2003)

I know one, ill upload it! Can someone upload my file?


----------



## PLaST (Aug 27, 2003)

Funny pic indeed, and now that I found this old topic... I'll probably spend the night here watching all the funny videos... Thanks guys, much appreciated *sarcasm*


----------



## dice (Aug 27, 2003)

QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Aug 27 2003 said:


> I know one, ill upload it! Can someone upload my file?


I know one place where u can upload, Montypics and you can sign up for free, the great thing about it is that you can use ANY e-mail address at ANY time even if it's fake and it may only last for a month, but it's so easy to create an account, it's almost unlimited. The only catch is that there will be a *uploaded from www.montypics.com* or something like that at the bottom left side of the pic, not good for sigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it shouldn't really effect any other pics too much.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 27, 2003)

Actually its a clip


----------



## dice (Aug 27, 2003)

AH LOL


----------



## Puck The Joker (Aug 27, 2003)

I pulled this out of a bag of animal crackers this morning.


----------



## PLaST (Aug 27, 2003)

QUOTE(CAJoker1999 @ Aug 27 2003 said:


> I pulled this out of a bag of animal crackers this morning.








  Were they sticked together like that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What kind of crackers are you eating anyway?


----------



## dice (Aug 27, 2003)

lmao I like that one


----------



## NeoBahamut (Aug 27, 2003)

HHmmm.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Those company might wanna start a cookie called "animal love cookie"

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## dice (Aug 27, 2003)

*Credit goes to shaun as he supplied me with this picture*


----------



## blue99 (Aug 27, 2003)

LOL, i can do that. With my webcam


----------



## GoodKupo (Aug 27, 2003)

Here somethin funny Sano from Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## blue99 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thats not funny, but its cute


Some Funny Pictures:


----------



## GoodKupo (Aug 27, 2003)

Locke From FF6 a pokemon and they caught him luaght.

Oh yeah want some funny cartoon go to joecartoon.com


----------



## dice (Aug 27, 2003)

None of your pics are working Kupo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some more pics


----------



## blue99 (Aug 27, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 27 2003 said:


> None of your pics are working Kupo


Put it in the Address Bar.


----------



## GoodKupo (Aug 27, 2003)

I dunno....but jut right click User post and go to prothoes look for the url hightlight it tha copy now paste it in the adress bar.

Ha a police car with a bunber sticker that say I luv to fart
A car with boob
A tree sticking the middle finger hahahahha.

Did anybody try joecartoon?


----------



## dice (Aug 27, 2003)

If you didn't notice I added more pics above, and look MORE!!!


----------



## blue99 (Aug 27, 2003)

LOL, nice pics dice


----------



## GoodKupo (Aug 27, 2003)

And some


----------



## blue99 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't get the second one


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Aug 28, 2003)

QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Aug 27 2003 said:


> I don't get the second one


I'm going to describe this as if I was your dad. They're reproducing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Aug 28, 2003)

that boy and the dog in bed is nasty


----------



## SoulReaver (Aug 29, 2003)

http://neonplanet.bravepages.com/Beavis%20...ead%20Cheny.JPG

Bush and Cheney as Beavis and Butthead


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 29, 2003)

QUOTE(SoulReaver @ Aug 29 2003 said:


> http://neonplanet.bravepages.com/Beavis%20...ead%20Cheny.JPG
> 
> Bush and Cheney as Beavis and Butthead


I don't think you can put a direct link, mainly because it doesn't work. Beside that, I did get a lot of pop-ups. I just hate it when that happen.


----------



## SoulReaver (Aug 29, 2003)

you can copy and paste the link into the address bar then you can see the pic


----------



## X-Gamer (Aug 30, 2003)

*Look at the pic*
Well, that explain why we always have problems with the government. Typical...


----------



## T-hug (Sep 5, 2003)

LOL this is an awesome .swf made me lmao for ages:

http://www.planethalflife.com/half-life2/d...ie/hl2delay.swf


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 6, 2003)

(Re-posted in the proper place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Friend, do you not have enough badger badger badger mushroom snake in your life?

Yeah, I know, silly question. There's no such thing as enough, you're always wanting more. More dancing badgers, funkadelic mushrooms and snake (snake, snake, what a foolish snake).

>>> *Click here for added funk, unless you're a dirty badger-hating communist nazi*


----------



## blue99 (Sep 6, 2003)

QUOTE(Yossarian @ Sep 6 2003 said:


> (Re-posted in the proper place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zanderval (Sep 7, 2003)

Here some funny pics i found in another forum, thought it'd be nice to share.  Last one's kinda suggestive...well really suggestive, so little kids ask your parents before you can look at it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


















I don't think there's anything wrong with a good LAN party...but man look at those guys just STARING  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alrite Last one: Two reasons why I adore the Japanese:

1. GBA SP  

2. THE BOOBIE-SCARF


----------



## BMW^RyDeR (Sep 7, 2003)

lol - what retards
i wanna squezze them


----------



## Koekie (Sep 7, 2003)

see these:












also see *THIS* one


----------



## blue99 (Sep 7, 2003)

LOL, nice pictures!


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 7, 2003)

I found this mac thing rather amusing...

http://www.waveworks.net/mac.html 

It's done exactly like those mac commercials.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Sep 7, 2003)

Lol... I've tryed macs before... it's not that bad...
or so I think...

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Koekie (Sep 7, 2003)

I've seen that movie before as a .avi in curly's mac topic.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 14, 2003)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/badgers.php

Posted originally by me in the Grog topic.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## SeZMehK (Sep 14, 2003)

wtf doesnt that video stop???? LOL


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Sep 19, 2003)

And now a funny ramble by Mr.Curlynose1!!

Are 1337 people actually people?
Do they even type, or have they each invented for themselves a speech recognizing software that types for them?
Do they all live on 1337 of whatever street they live on, or do they reside entirely at an 1337 shelter?
Do they have license plates that say "1337?"
How do 1337 people keep their computer on ALL THE TIME?!?
Do 1337 people actually eat?
Do 1337 people ever have to use the bathroom?
Do 1337 people even PLAY the roms?!?
If you met an 1337 person in real life, could you tell?
Can you spell 1337 in Scrabble?
Do 1337 people somehow have an unlimited supply of money?
Do 1337 people die?
Do 1337 people sleep?
Do 1337 people breathe?
Can 1337 people see, or do they have their computers hooked up to their brains?
Do 1337 people have girlfriends?
Do 1337 people have metabolism?
Why do 1337 people even bother with Microsoft?
How can 1337 people type so fast?!?
Do 1337 people use pop-up blockers, or are they "quick on the draw?"
Can 1337 people mentally control their mouses?

The list goes on and on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I posted this in the contest forum where they had a quote topic (I dunno why there), and I though since not everyone reads that forum, I'd post it here.

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 20, 2003)

Well... this one was a sig of some sick guy... I find it funny:


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 20, 2003)

Just forgot... if you are hungry... try this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




happymeal.jpg


----------



## blue99 (Sep 20, 2003)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Sep 20 2003 said:


> Just forgot... if you are hungry... try this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 20, 2003)

Hm... what's up? You post had 'user posted image' in it but no picture? Why this?


----------



## blue99 (Sep 20, 2003)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Sep 20 2003 said:


> Hm... what's up? You post had 'user posted image' in it but no picture? Why this?
> you forgot;
> 
> CODE


----------



## MMZero (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 20, 2003)

OK... another try...

stick.gif

that works for sure...


----------



## MMZero (Sep 20, 2003)

um did you forget the img tags?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 23, 2003)

No, I can't explain it either. (most of you should know that "yatta" from the filename means "all right", roughly. It's 7 megs.)

And I know I'm bumping this, but I'm well aware that amidst all the cruddy pics we end up with each time this happens, we always end up with one or two gems. Here's to those.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## skruv (Sep 23, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Sep 23 2003 said:


> No, I can't explain it either. (most of you should know that "yatta" from the filename means "all right", roughly. It's 7 megs.)
> 
> And I know I'm bumping this, but I'm well aware that amidst all the cruddy pics we end up with each time this happens, we always end up with one or two gems. Here's to those.
> 
> -Tempest out.-


ROFL!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








That was the most strange thing I have ever seen....

YATTA!!


----------



## Blanka79 (Sep 23, 2003)

ROTFLMAO!

THE QUEEN OWN'T


----------



## karmasore (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone seen this yet?


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 24, 2003)

Okay, here's a bunch:
Edit: Just go here and click on the files:
Jokes
And here's one I made:


----------



## Smef (Sep 24, 2003)

thats some nice stuff!


----------



## MeTaL MuLsH (Sep 24, 2003)

Just a few signs that you live in the hood


----------



## dice (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## jacson (Sep 28, 2003)

Here is the Resumé for George W. Bush!!


George W. Bush (Dubya)
The White House
1600 Pennsylvania Ave., NW
Washington, D.C. 20500

Resumé 
Past Work Experience 

* I ran for U.S. Congress and lost. 
* I produced a Hollywood slasher B movie. 
* I bought an oil company, but couldn't find any oil in Texas; the company went bankrupt shortly after I sold all my stock. 
* I bought the Texas Rangers baseball team in a sweetheart deal that took land using taxpayer money. 
* With my father's help and name, I was elected Governor of Texas. 

Accomplishments as Governor 

* I changed pollution laws in favor of the power and oil companies and made Texas the most polluted state in the Union. 
* I replaced Los Angeles with Houston as the most smog-ridden city in America. 
* I cut taxes and bankrupted Texas government to the tune of billions in borrowed money. 
* I set the record for the most executions by any Governor in American 
history. 
* I became U.S. President after losing the popular vote by over 500,000 votes with the help of major Enron money and my father's appointments to the Supreme Court. 

Accomplishments as President 

* I attacked and overtook two countries. 
* I spent the U.S. surplus and effectively bankrupted the U.S. Treasury. 
* I shattered the record for the largest annual deficit in U.S. history. 
* I set an economic record for most private bankruptcies filed in any 12-month period. 
* I set the all-time record for the biggest drop in the history of the U.S. stock market. 
* My record for environmental issues is the least of my concerns. 
* I am the first president in U.S. history to enter office with a criminal record. 
* I set the all-time record for most days on vacation in any one year period. 
* After taking-off the entire month of August, I then presided over the worst security failure in U.S. history. 
* I am supporting development of a "Tactical Bunker Buster" nuke, a WMD. 
* I am getting our troops killed, under the lie of Sadam's procurement of Yellow Cake Nuke WMD components, then blaming the lie on our British friends. 
* I set the record for most campaign fund-raising trips by a U.S. president. 
* In my first year in office over 2-million Americans lost their jobs and that trend continues every month. 
* I set the all-time record for most foreclosures in a 12-month period. 
* I appointed more convicted criminals to administration than any president in U.S. history. 
* I set the record for least amount of press conferences than any president since the advent of television. 
* I signed more laws and executive orders effectively amending or ignoring the Constitution than any president in history. 
* I presided over the biggest energy crisis in U.S. history and refused to intervene when corruption involving the oil industry was revealed. 
* I presided over the highest gasoline prices in U.S. history and refused to use national reserves as past presidents have done. 
* I have cut health care benefits for war veterans and support a cut in duty benefits for active duty troops and their families - in war time. 
* I have set the all-time record for most people worldwide to simultaneously protest me in public venues (15 million people) shattering the record for protest against any person in the history of mankind. 
* I've dissolved more international treaties than any president in U.S. history. 
* I've made my presidency the most secretive and unaccountable of any in U.S. history. 
* I'm proud that the members of my cabinet are the richest of any administration in U.S. history. 
* My "poorest millionaire," Condoleeza Rice, has a Chevron oil tanker named after her. 
* I am the first president in U.S. history to have almost all 50 states of the Union simultaneously suffer massive financial crisis. 
* I presided over the biggest corporate stock market fraud of any market in any country in history. 
* I am the first president in U.S. history to order a pre-emptive attack and the military occupation of a sovereign nation, and I did so against the will of the United Nations and the world community. 
* I created the largest government department bureaucracy in the history of the United States. 
* I set the all-time record for biggest annual budget spending increases, more than any president in history. 
* I am the first president in U.S. history to have the United Nations remove the U.S. from the Human Rights Commission. 
* I am the first president in U.S. history to have the United Nations remove the U.S. from the Elections Monitoring Board. 
* I removed more checks and balances, and have the least amount of congressional oversight than any presidential administration in U.S. history. 
* I rendered the entire United Nations viewpoints irrelevant. 
* I withdrew the U.S. from the World Court of Law. 
* I refused to allow inspectors access to U.S. "prisoners of war" (detainees) and thereby have refused to abide by the Geneva Convention. 
* I am the first president in history to refuse United Nations election inspectors (during the 2002 U.S. election). 
* I am the all-time U.S. and world record-holder for receiving the most corporate campaign donations. 
* My largest lifetime campaign contributor, and one of my best friends, (Kenneth Lay, former CEO of Enron Corporation) presided over the largest corporate bankruptcy fraud in U.S. history. My political party used the Enron private jets and corporate attorneys to assure my success with the U.S. Supreme Court during my election decision. 
* I have spent more money on polls and focus groups than any president in U.S. history. 
* I garnered the most sympathy for the U.S. after the World Trade Center attacks and less than a year later made the U.S. the most resented country in the world, possibly the largest failure of diplomacy in World history. 
* I am actively working on a policy of "disengagement" creating the most hostile of Israel-Palestine relations in at least 30 years. 
* I am first president in history to have a majority of Europeans (71%) view my presidency as the biggest threat to world peace and security. 
* I am the first U.S. president in history to have the people of South Korea more threatened by the U.S. than by their immediate neighbor, North Korea. 
* I changed the U.S. policy to allow convicted criminals to be awarded government contracts. 
* I set an all-time record for the number of administration appointees who violated U.S. law by not selling their huge personal investments in corporations bidding for U.S. contracts. 
* I failed to fulfill my pledge to capture Osama Bin Laden, dead or alive. 
* I failed to capture the anthrax killer who tried to murder the leaders of our country at the U.S. Capitol Building. Even after 18 months I have no leads and no credible suspects. 
* In the past 18 months following the World Trade Center attack I have successfully prevented any public investigation into the biggest security failure in the history of the United States. 
* I removed more freedoms and civil liberties for Americans than any president in U.S. history. 
* In a little over two years, I created the most divided country in decades, possibly the most divided since the Civil War. 
* I entered my office with the strongest economy in U.S. history and have turned every single economic category downward - all in less than two years. 

Records and References 

* I have at least one conviction for drunk driving in Maine. My Texas driving record has been erased and is not available. 
* I was AWOL from the National Guard. 
* I refuse to take a drug test or even answer any questions about drug use. 
* All records of my tenure as Governor of Texas are now in my father's library, sealed, and unavailable for public view. 
* All records of SEC investigations into insider trading or bankrupt companies are sealed in secrecy and unavailable for public view. 
* All records or minutes from meetings that I, or my Vice-President, attended regarding public energy policy are sealed in secrecy and unavailable for public review.


----------



## blue99 (Sep 28, 2003)

Funny Picture


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 28, 2003)

LMFAO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You just GOTTA see these 3 episodes of Computerman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.channel101.com/show.php?title=computerman


----------



## GoodKupo (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey this is such an old topic


----------



## Smith (Sep 28, 2003)

I suspect these have already been posted, but I'm FAR too lazy to check.

http://weebl.fluent.ltd.uk/data/toons/badger.swf
http://users.pandora.be/soulmaniacs/insanity.html
http://www.solidsharkey.com/


----------



## blue99 (Sep 28, 2003)

YATTA

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/yatta.php


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 28, 2003)

QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Sep 28 2003 said:


> YATTA
> 
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/yatta.php


Dude, at the top of THIS VERY FRIGGIN' PAGE I posted the link to the original song. Don't you ever read the topic?

And that SWF is downright offensive. It's "translated" assuming they're speaking English to begin with. For example, it's not "Ohio", they're saying "good morning" in Japanese. On the rare case where they actually do use English in that song, this flash even got it wrong (except for the "It's so easy" first line, every single one is mistranslated -- FROM ENGLISH TO ENGLISH! It's "Who? Who? Who? Who? US! US! US! US!" not "Q Q Q Q S S S S", for instance.)

Want more proof? A quick look at this page, which is probably the best documentation on this event (much like Allyourbase.net is for the AYB phenominon), will show you a link to the Jimmy Kimmel Show's American introduction for Happatai, in which case most of the song is subtitled. Furthermore, there's links for other translations there -- none of which coincide with the Flash movie's version either.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## blue99 (Sep 29, 2003)

Oh sorry. Forgot to tell you i forget things


----------



## GoodKupo (Sep 30, 2003)

EDit


----------



## SS_Shagen (Oct 1, 2003)

Do any of you ever watch Jay Leno? I am not a big fan...(or a fan overalll) but I do like misprints sections and stuff like that so here is some that I have seen and kept....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you guys like it....:ermm:









































and if you want...guess you can load some up as well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-lates...


----------



## mxmai (Oct 2, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Sep 29 2003 said:


> QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Sep 28 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > YATTA
> ...


tempest, chill dude... it's actually a "joke".


-mxmai


----------



## dice (Oct 4, 2003)

I saw this on irc

 Send 2: 0940_-_golden_sun_-_the_lost_age_(u)(megaroms).zip12.5MB is 10% done at 14 cps. Eta: 1wk 2days 16hrs 19mins 36secs. Sending to: CBJr.


----------



## SS_Shagen (Oct 6, 2003)

here is another one...


----------



## Veggie (Oct 8, 2003)

ok guys, I made a few stick animation in flash, they are pretty funny so here you go.

http://uploads.stickthemepark.com/uploads/...guyhitspike.swf

http://uploads.stickthemepark.com/uploads/...s/priceless.swf


----------



## dice (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## Veggie (Oct 9, 2003)

Dont' shoot teh kitteh , shoot the n-gage


----------



## obanir (Oct 9, 2003)

I've just got to have this game
http://www.ghettopoly.com/


----------



## ssj3kodakon (Oct 21, 2003)

Is this the biggest/longest topic in GBAtemp? Lets see if we can reach fifty pages, without getting too corny.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Oct 21, 2003)

world of weird bugs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.uncomputable.org

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Oct 21, 2003)

QUOTE(ssj3kodakon @ Oct 20 2003 said:


> Is this the biggest/longest topic in GBAtemp? Lets see if we can reach fifty pages, without getting too corny.


Nope, Grog is [EDIT] the most active still-open thread. There's a "Get your sigs here" thread that was stopped at 998 posts, IIRC[/edit].

Oh, and as for my suggestion: Everyone remember Warthog Jump, that RedundancyKit posted a while back? Lookie what it started.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Fusion Master (Oct 21, 2003)

hmm... I can't see the screen so I think it's time I updated my Quicktime Player.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Oct 21, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Oct 21 2003 said:


> QUOTE(ssj3kodakon @ Oct 20 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the biggest/longest topic in GBAtemp? Lets see if we can reach fifty pages, without getting too corny.
> ...


The movie was freaking hilarious, I mean, how the heck did they do that, I gotta try that out on a demo of halo I got (pc that is). Hey you never know, I might just make my own movies...

*note* Its a 14mb download, you might want to right click and save target as...


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a link around here somewhere with a movie of a guy with 50 some grenades under the warthog and it was airborne for 18 SECONDS!

This is a funny warthog jump/random sillyness clip
Another one like the above
53 FREAKIN' GRENADES - 18 SECONDS OF HANG TIME!


----------



## SoulReaver (Nov 1, 2003)

Yeah i know this topic is old but i wanted to post this so.

Guy playing mario music To me it sounds exactly like. I know it isn't funny.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 1, 2003)

That may not be, but this one is:

http://www.legendaryfrog.com/movies/flashm...ovies/quack.htm

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/14/

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Veggie (Nov 1, 2003)

dood

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/video/mario.php

that site was awesome.. that guy is great on the piano... I wanna email him


----------



## mynimal (Nov 4, 2003)

What's funny is that this is real. XD There was an installer language selection, and I selected Hacker.

Pig Latin!


----------



## Smef (Nov 4, 2003)

there is an elmer fudd one also, but it isn't as funny as that one


----------



## mynimal (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah, I noticed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, eh, they can find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, my...look at the outcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I didn't think it actually installed!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh, god, I'm sorry.

Found it a while ago and have been wondering if it's worth committing the crime against god and man putting it up here... but eventually couldn't resist the call. It's not complete, but maybe that's a good thing.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 6, 2003)

Now you see, that is not funny. That is just extremely sad and disappointing. You have forever shattered my image of Spock. I was comfortable always associating Leonard Nimoy with the character Spock. It is one of the best Star Trek characters ever created--any character ever created for that matter. Leonard Nimoy did the impossible and took a role that was supposed to be emotionless and left you always feeling some kind of emotion regardless of the script not calling for it. It was amazing. It's one reason why Star Trek II The Wrath of Khan is still my favorite Star Trek movie.

Alas, now I must picture Leonard Nimoy singing a show tune for children about Bilbo Baggins. Thanks alot Tempest!


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 6, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Nov 6 2003 said:


> Oh, god, I'm sorry.


spoky....or sumthing like it......thanks to you tempest,now im gonna have nightmares for the next week.......


----------



## enjoi (Nov 6, 2003)

the movie on this link is so funny. click WATCH THIS MOVIE and watch this D&D movie. heh its so funny.

Dungeons & Dragons

. . .enjoi the movie


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 6, 2003)

Ah! That's where that thing from One Ring To Rule Them All came from!!!!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 6, 2003)

Kota, I thought exactly the same thing. But then I remembered that Nimoy had a lot of other roles as well, including a singer in the mid seventies.  That's where THAT came out of.  Spock is still dear to me despite that -- you see, Galvatron didn't change my view of Spock, so why should the song do that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jumpman: I had that before One Ring 2 came out, but linking LegendaryFrog's site in my last post here got me thinking about it again...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 6, 2003)

enjoi that was......AMAZING FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 6, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Nov 5 2003 said:


> Kota, I thought exactly the same thing. But then I remembered that Nimoy had a lot of other roles as well, including a singer in the mid seventies.Â That's where THAT came out of.Â Spock is still dear to me despite that -- you see, Galvatron didn't change my view of Spock, so why should the song do that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I never had an association problem before. I just don't think of Leonard Nimoy as a voice. I think of him as an all around actor, with Spock as the primary vision. When I heard that he voiced Galvatron, it seemed natural and even lended character to the drawing that never recovered in the 4th season without him. Now when I think of voices, I think of James Earl Jones. I don't associate him with one particular character even though he is quite famous for Darth Vader and Mufasa. So, seeing him doing corny commercials or anything else doesn't bother me. Something about that little clip is quite haunting, the kind of thing that you will have trouble getting out of your head. I need to go watch Star Wars II and attempt to rectify this. Unfortunately, I haven't had the money to buy the DVD's.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 6, 2003)

http://www.clanbob.net/images/archives/strip_470.jpg






 'Nuff said.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## root02 (Nov 6, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Nov 6 2003 said:


> http://www.clanbob.net/images/archives/strip_470.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply Awesome.


[[email protected]]# logoff


----------



## SeZMehK (Nov 6, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Nov 6 2003 said:


> http://www.clanbob.net/images/archives/strip_470.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol man that was so funny


----------



## KrAjO720 (Nov 6, 2003)

hehe this one is good

CLICK HERE


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 8, 2003)

counter stick...old but....
http://www.vega-nick.com/viewer.php?movieID=103
also number 2
http://www.vega-nick.com/viewer.php?movieID=104


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 8, 2003)

Some funny clip it only 774 kb The funny clip
And alomst everbody like this


----------



## enjoi (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Nov 7 2003 said:


>


heh. that is funny. i can imagine goku giving smith a kamehameha right in the face. heh

. . .enjoi


----------



## Jadoku (Nov 8, 2003)

Check this out: http://members.cox.net/impunity/endofworld.swf

It's fricken hillarious, the guy's voice ownz! Crank up the volume!


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 8, 2003)

http://home.rmci.net/wunderkid/lego.html


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 8, 2003)

Didnt evan body evan check the funny clip it only take about 10 second to download, or people just look at the martix thing?


----------



## dice (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(enjoi @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Nov 7 2003 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nice picture, I know a few people who'll really enjoy this one


----------



## mynimal (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(Jadoku @ Nov 7 2003 said:


> Check this out: http://members.cox.net/impunity/endofworld.swf
> 
> It's fricken hillarious, the guy's voice ownz! Crank up the volume!


I LOVED that!


----------



## killer bunny (Nov 8, 2003)

dunno if this has been posted before but here it goes

End of the world


----------



## MeTaL MuLsH (Nov 8, 2003)

Some one has way to much time on their hands to do this one............












 Here kitty kitty


----------



## Koekie (Nov 8, 2003)

QUOTE(killer bunny @ Nov 8 2003 said:


> dunno if this has been posted before but here it goes
> 
> End of the world


has only been posted 4 posts up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol @ the lego blowers


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 8, 2003)

Some funny resident evil and mario thing.
Here


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 8, 2003)

Damn, those are pretty funny, but I'd have to say that Resident Koopa 1 is my favorite. That one is hilarious.


----------



## enjoi (Nov 8, 2003)

hrh yeah resident koopa was funny. pat (the noob) survived the expert stage and he came back with a motorcycle and a shotgun. haha that was awesome.

. . .enjoi


----------



## owlman (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 9, 2003)

Well here 1
Click me
It diffent
And here is Mario whereing a black suit
Click me plz


----------



## enjoi (Nov 9, 2003)

you already posted that up goodkupo.

enjoi


----------



## CLu` (Nov 10, 2003)

FINALLY, THE BLONDE JOKE TO END ALL BLONDE JOKES!!!! 

A blonde calls her boyfriend and says, "Please come over here and help me. " I have a killer jigsaw puzzle, and I can't figure out how to get it started." 
Her boyfriend asks, "What is it supposed to be when it's finished?" 
The blonde says, "According to the picture on the box, it's a tiger." 
Her boyfriend decides to go over and help with the puzzle. She lets him in and shows him where she has the puzzle spread all over the table. 
He studies the pieces for a moment, then looks at the box, then turns to her and says, "First of all, no matter what we do, we're not going to be able to assemble these pieces into anything resembling a tiger." 
He takes her hand and says, "Second, I want you to relax. Let's have a nice cup of tea, and then....." he sighed, "let's put all these Frosted Flakes back in the box."


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 10, 2003)

Clu, I usually never laugh at blonde jokes, but that one made me laugh loud enough to wake my brother!  Wonderful!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## owlman (Nov 10, 2003)

http://www.greentara-redlayla.com/bloodninja.html


----------



## Hexidecimal (Nov 10, 2003)

waaaay back on page one someone mentions http://www.homestarrunner.com the guys who made that site went to my highschool


----------



## CLu` (Nov 10, 2003)

Tempest it had me going for awhile too.






 LMAO owlman that was some of the funniest chat I have ever read. I couldn't stop laughing especially when he went back chatting with that Britney girl.


----------



## dice (Nov 10, 2003)

God damn that was funny clu. Where did you get it from? or did you make it up?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2003)

Check this.

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=b...=barney2pac.wmv


----------



## CLu` (Nov 11, 2003)

I got that joke in an email.


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 11, 2003)

A funny WarCraft 3 thing


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dreadlord: The time has come…. mwhahaahahaahhha-cough, hack, cough, hahahhahah!
> 
> Death Knight: Want a cough drop?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (Nov 11, 2003)

Thats pretty funny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








-Eiketsu-


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 11, 2003)

^That spam


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 11, 2003)

Kupo: Don't reply to spam, especially not with more spam.

Okay, my newest submission...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Bushikatagi005 (Nov 11, 2003)

Ok I dont mean to start anything, but Clu` says I just got that joke in an email, and thats not spam right... OK you can delete this post now.





-Eiketsu-


----------



## enjoi (Nov 12, 2003)

QUOTE(CLu` @ Nov 10 2003 said:


> FINALLY, THE BLONDE JOKE TO END ALL BLONDE JOKES!!!!
> 
> A blonde calls her boyfriend and says, "Please come over here and help me. " I have a killer jigsaw puzzle, and I can't figure out how to get it started."
> Her boyfriend asks, "What is it supposed to be when it's finished?"
> ...


HAHAHA omg clu' that was funny!

ok heres another few blonde jokes. these arent as funny as clu's though.

two blondes are walking on a hike in the woods when one blonde stops at a bunch of tracks and says, "Look at these deer tracks!" and the other blonde comes and says, "those arent deer tracks. they're bear tracks." they argue about what animal made the tracks for a while. after a few minutes, they are still arguing above the tracks and a train runs them both over.


Two blondes go shopping at a mall. they get out of the car and lock the door. one blonde says, "shoot! i left the keys in there! how do we get them?" the other blonde says, "im a master at jacking cars. so i'll be able to unlock this car's door with a hair pin." she takes out a hair pin from her hair and sticks it in the key hole trying to unlock it. the other blonde says, "i think you'd better hurry! its about to start raining..." the other blonde says, "arg. this *convertable* is really hard to pick...."

enjoi


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 12, 2003)

Here part 2 of that WarCraft 3 thing


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> With 20 fully trained Paladins circling the two Undead heroes, their demise is almost guaranteed. The wind whistles in the cold night, and owls hoot mournfully, the only observers of the dark ones deaths. The two hapless heroes are trapped, with no way out at all. The Paladins don’t show any expression, yet you can see the look of triumph in their eyes. Their very being squeals with glee, as they are about to rid the world of 2 evil beings…
> 
> Paladin 1: The end has come, death knight! It’s over! Your reign of madness and chaos ends tonight!
> 
> ...


----------



## CLu` (Nov 12, 2003)

QUOTE(Bushikatagi005 @ Nov 11 2003 said:


> Ok I dont mean to start anything, but Clu` says I just got that joke in an email, and thats not spam right... OK you can delete this post now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 12, 2003)

Ok i brb with the warcraft 3 shit
well any way


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Zidana:Como on ViVI cast a fire ball.
> Moogle:Hot,hot,hot,hot
> Moogle:YOU BASTARD, huh
> Moogle:Everthing moveing.
> ...


It was something like that.


----------



## phuzzz (Nov 19, 2003)

For those that don't have the special edition DVD of Monty Python and the Holy Grail, I bring to you:

Knights of the Round Table, in Legos!

I just got the DVD, and I find it to be the funniest thing in the world.


----------



## enjoi (Nov 20, 2003)

Baby

enjoi


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 20, 2003)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Nov 19 2003 said:


> For those that don't have the special edition DVD of Monty Python and the Holy Grail, I bring to you:
> 
> Knights of the Round Table, in Legos!
> 
> I just got the DVD, and I find it to be the funniest thing in the world.


Actually, I really wish I had a video of this to show. Some of my friends got inspired by this and had a digital camera, three buckets of Lego (proper plural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), Adobe Primere, and a LOT of time on their hands.

It started off Othello. It became OthLego.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## CLu` (Nov 20, 2003)

One day God was looking down on Earth and saw all of the naughty behavior that was going on. 
He decided to send an Angel down to Earth to check it out. 
So he called one of his Angels and sent the Angel to Earth for a time. 
When she returned, she told God, "Yes, it is bad on Earth: 95% are misbehaving and 5% are not." 
God thought for a moment and said, "it can't be that bad, maybe I had better send down a second Angel to get another opinion." 
So God called another Angel and sent him to Earth for a time too. 
When the angel returned he went to God and said, "Yes, it's true. The Earth is in decline; 95% are misbehaving and 5% are being good." 
God was not pleased. 
So he decided to Email the 5% that were good, because he wanted to encourage them. 
Give them a little something to help them keep going. 
Do you know what the email said? 
No? 

I didn't get one either.........


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Cutman (Nov 22, 2003)

QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Nov 22 2003 said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 22, 2003)

QUOTE(GoodKupo @ Nov 22 2003 said:


>


You know goodkupo, if i was a 56ker i would really hate your sig.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 25, 2003)

Okay, everyone, turn on your popup blockers if you click this link (freakin' newgrounds) but it's entirely worth it.

The only reason I'm using Newground's mirror is because the artist's site is down.

LegendaryFrog's newest work.  Yes, that's right. LegendaryFrog.

And it's a great one.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Nov 24 2003 said:


> Okay, everyone, turn on your popup blockers if you click this link (freakin' newgrounds) but it's entirely worth it.
> 
> The only reason I'm using Newground's mirror is because the artist's site is down.
> 
> ...


This one is great!
FAVORITE QUOTES IN SPOILER VISION:
Ark: I'm running out of hamsters.
Kerrigan: What's an X-Box?
Ark: My nightmares have manifested themselves into flesh!
Ark: This is like Satan reincarnated into a cardboard tube!
Kerrigan: What the crap?


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 25, 2003)

lol amazing funny!!!
"we interrupt this videogame"(i dont think this is a spoiler about the story0


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 25, 2003)

For me the best part was the very end.

"I do NOT thank Soul Calibur II for forcing me to play it all the time"

I also love all those things you can just see coming... and then they do (Muffin!). Or the ones that hit you out of nowhere (the Homestar reference, or the preloader opening). The strange blend of both are exactly what I love about LF.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## X-Gamer (Nov 25, 2003)

Man, LegendaryFrog sure haven't lost his touch. His movies are, for the most part, hilarious. I liked the hamster part at the beginning, especially that quote you putted up there, Jumpman17. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beside that, the two new characters Sal and Senya seems to make a nice addition for the cast, I hope we'll see them again along with Ark and Kerrigan for some more mayhem in the future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheer to LegendaryFrog for his great works!


----------



## CLu` (Nov 25, 2003)

That was great. I never heard about Legendary Frog nor his works. This is the first time I've seen it and I love it. Where can I see more?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 25, 2003)

QUOTE(CLu` @ Nov 24 2003 said:


> That was great. I never heard about Legendary Frog nor his works. This is the first time I've seen it and I love it. Where can I see more?


On that link there's a pulldown menu with all his stuff. Many of them are also posted here.

My favorites are FF Tribute ("More than 1 million views"!), I am Resident Evil, Return of Ganondorf, and any of the Kerrigan ones, though that's nearly all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm under the solid impression that LF is the only reason to ever go to Newgrounds, and even then only when his site (legendaryfrog.com) is down. (Wait, they had Tactics Core... but I saved that offline from the original site, Ark51.com...)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Maks (Nov 25, 2003)

QUOTE(CLu` @ Nov 21 2003 said:


> One day God was looking down on Earth and saw all of the naughty behavior that was going on.
> He decided to send an Angel down to Earth to check it out.
> So he called one of his Angels and sent the Angel to Earth for a time.
> When she returned, she told God, "Yes, it is bad on Earth: 95% are misbehaving and 5% are not."
> ...


I think that is supposed to be the mail that he sent, It's not funny!


----------



## CLu` (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for pointing that out.
Cause that would make me part of the 5%. 
I'm doing good? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers to me.


----------



## CLu` (Nov 26, 2003)

Toward the end of the golf course, Dave somehow managed to hit his ball into the woods, finding it in a patch of pretty yellow buttercups.  
Trying to get his ball back in play, he ended up thrashing just about every buttercup in the patch.  
All of a sudden....POOF.!! In a flash and puff of smoke, a little old woman appeared.  
She said, "I'm Mother Nature! Do you know how long it took me to make those buttercups? 
Just for that , you won't have any butter for your popcorn for the rest of your life; better still; you won't have any butter for your toast for the rest of your life. 
As a matter of fact, you won't have any butter for anything the rest of your life!"  
THEN, POOF...there she was ... gone.  
After Dave got hold of himself, he hollered for his friend, Fred.  
"Fred, where are you?"  
Fred yells back, "I'm over here, in the pussy willows." 
Dave yells back, "DON'T SWING, FRED!! For the love of God, 
DON'T SWING!!"


----------



## Dee (Nov 26, 2003)

The Trojan Games:

http://flash.trojangames.co.uk/tgames/movi...ies/movie1.html
http://flash.trojangames.co.uk/tgames/movi...ies/movie2.html
http://flash.trojangames.co.uk/tgames/movi...ies/movie3.html

Note: Contains mild nudity.


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 27, 2003)

F0r all u ff7 players, u gotta see thi
Click me


----------



## CLu` (Nov 27, 2003)

A couple was golfing one day on a very, very exclusive golf course lined with million-dollar houses. 

On the third tee, the husband said, "Honey, be very careful when you drive the ball. Don't knock out any windows. It'll cost us a fortune to fix." 

The wife teed up and shanked it right through the window of the biggest house on the course. 

The husband cringed and said, "I told you to watch out for the houses. All right, let's go up there, apologize, and see how much this is going to cost." 

They walked up and knocked on the door. A voice said, "Come on in. 
They opened the door and saw glass all over the floor and a broken bottle lying on its side in the foyer. 

A man on the couch said, "Are you the people who broke my window?" 

"Uh, yeah. Sorry about that," the husband replied. 

"No, actually, I want to thank you. I'm a genie who was trapped for a thousand years inside that bottle. You've released me. I'm allowed to grant three wishes -- I'll give you each one wish, and I'll keep the last one for myself." 

"Okay, great!" the husband said. "I want a million dollars a year for the rest of my life." 

"No problem -- it's the least I could do. And you, what do you want?" the genie said, looking at the wife. 

"I want a house in every country of the world," she said. 

"Consider it done," the genie replied. 

"And what's your wish, genie?", the husband said. 

"Well, since I've been trapped in that bottle, I haven't had sex with a woman in a thousand years. My wish is to sleep with your wife." 

The husband looked at the wife and said, "Well, we did get a lot of 
money and all those houses, honey. I guess I don't care." 

The genie took the wife upstairs and ravished her for two hours. 

After it was over, the genie rolled over, looked at the wife, and said, "How old is your husband, anyway?" 

"Thirty-five," she replied. 

"And he still believes in genies? ... That's amazing."


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 3, 2003)

man i just checked some old topics and couldnt stop laughing
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=4134&hl=
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=4156
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=4106&hl=
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=4105&hl=
oh yeah these are all zex posts.....


----------



## mynimal (Dec 3, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Dec 2 2003 said:


> man i just checked some old topics and coldnt stop laughing
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=4134&hl=
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=4156
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=4106&hl=
> ...


Oh, my! You digged up one of my past posts! I'll give a cookie to whoever finds it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








EDIT: THis is in my exact time range... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen three posts by me so far..

EDIT2: Nine posts by my past self. o_o *Officially lables this "Ahi Exposed"


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 3, 2003)

Z III!!!!!!!!!
i get it now where is my cookie?


----------



## mynimal (Dec 3, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Dec 2 2003 said:


> you were using another username?
> Capt. McBlack
> koentje3
> Z III
> ...


No, that's me, but not ME, if you know what I mean. That was my younger and stupid self....well...myself one year ago. o_o;; Z III.


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 3, 2003)

i know what you mean.....just look at my firsts(does this word exist?) posts(ok i was less childish than i am now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i was stupid)
and do you still like pizza?


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 3, 2003)

Fenler Films
Nuff' said.


----------



## CLu` (Dec 18, 2003)

A lawyer and a blonde woman happen to be sitting next to each other on a long flight from L.A. to New York.  The lawyer leans over to her and asks if she would like to play a fun game.  The blonde is tired and just wants to take a nap, so she politely declines and rolls over to the window to catch a few winks. The lawyer persists, saying that the game is really easy and a lot of fun. He explains how the game works . . . "I ask you a question, and if you don't know the answer, you pay me, and vice-versa."  Again, the blonde politely declines and tries to get some sleep.  The lawyer figures that since his opponent is blonde so he will easily win the match, so he makes another offer.  "Okay, how about this . . . If you don't know the answer you pay me only $5, but if I don't know the answer, I will pay you $500."

This catches the blonde's attention and, figuring that there will be no end to this torment unless she plays, she agrees to play the game.  The lawyer asks the first question . . . "What's the distance from the earth to the moon?"  The blonde doesn't say a word, reaches in to her purse, pulls out a five-dollar bill, and hands it to the lawyer.

Now, it's the blonde's turn.  She asks the lawyer . . . "What goes up a hill with three legs, and comes down with four?"

The lawyer looks at her with a puzzled look.  He takes out his laptop computer and searches all his references.  He taps into the air-phone with his modem and searches the Net and even the Library of Congress. Frustrated he sends emails to all his co-workers and friends he knows.  All to no avail.  After over an hour of searching for the answer he finally gives up.
He wakes the blonde and hands her $500.  The blonde politely takes the $500 and turns away to get back to sleep.  The lawyer, who cannot imagine what the answer is, and is going nuts trying to figure it out, is more than a little frustrated!  He wakes the blonde and asks . . . "Well, so what goes up a hill with three legs and comes down with four?"  The blonde reaches
into her purse, hands the lawyer $5, and goes back to sleep.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 18, 2003)

http://dmiller.shackspace.com/GIJOE/GIJoeNavyBoat.swf


lmao @ Clu'


----------



## mynimal (Dec 18, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Dec 2 2003 said:


> i know what you mean.....just look at my firsts(does this word exist?) posts(ok i was less childish than i am nowÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I like pizza, and yes you get a cookie. :3 *Tosses multiple flavored cookies into the air* Pick. Fast.

Liked the GI Joe one, by the way.


----------



## Fortell (Dec 18, 2003)

HTF

*Warning:* may contain dying animals


----------



## DSEmu4848 (Dec 18, 2003)

For the second one, you're gonna have to download the file to your computer - be warned, the file is a little over 9 MBs (56ers), but its worth the wait!

1). http://www.freewebs.com/gamekoder/gollum.swf

2). http://www.freewebs.com/gamekoder/Matrix%2...IRC%20Spoof.mht


Edit: Hopefully the links work now, if they dont then copy paste em in ur address bar or right-click save target as..


----------



## Leo111 (Dec 18, 2003)

http://bacaninha.cidadeinternet.com.br/hom...adas/index.html

Warning: May contain nasty dark humor


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 22, 2003)

This pic is for Tempest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Tempest Baking


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 22, 2003)

QUOTE(CAJoker1999 @ Dec 21 2003 said:


> This pic is for Tempest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get that in my local paper and it's up on my corkboard-o-comics already (last Saturday). I'll scan a few of those when I get time to compete with that one. 

For the record: Fox Trot is one of the best comics out there now, if not the best, since Bill Watterson (Calvin and Hobbes) retired.  I have also been compared to Jason Fox before, but that was before I donned the façade of getting a life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Tempest out.-


----------



## DSEmu4848 (Dec 23, 2003)

Got another one...

The Real Hussein


----------



## Koekie (Dec 23, 2003)

http://movies.flabber.nl/michael_jackson_face/

fear michael jackson.


----------



## blue99 (Dec 23, 2003)

thats not funny. Thats scary


----------



## Koekie (Dec 23, 2003)

QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Dec 23 2003 said:


> thats not funny. Thats scary


hey that's a thin line


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 23, 2003)

http://happytreefriends.com/watch_episodes...sh/flippin.html


----------



## blue99 (Dec 23, 2003)

That was stupid. But funny


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 23, 2003)

What a woman wants? 

Young King Arthur was surprised by the monarch of the neighboring
kingdom, while he hunted furtively in a forest. The King (neighboring)
could have killed it in the act, therefore such age the punishment for
who violated the laws of the property. However if it comoveu before
youth and the affection of Arthur and offered the freedom to it, since
that in the stated period of one year it brought the reply to a
difficult question. 

The question was: What the women really want? 

Similar question would leave perplex ever the wisest man in the world, and to Arthur it it seemed impossible to answer it. However answer that
better than the die, he that returned to its kingdom and started to interrogate the people. 

The princess, the queen, the prostitutes, monges, the scholars, the
clown of the cut, in short, all, and nobody knew to give a convincing
reply. However all had advised it to consult the old witch, because she
would be only one to know the reply. The price would be high, since the old
witch was famous in all the kingdom for the excessive price charged
for its services. 

The last day of the year,Arthur did not have anyway to answer to question,so he  appealed the witch. It accepted to give a satisfactory
reply to it, with a condition: first he would have to accept her
price.She wanted to marry Gawain, the noblest knightof the round
table and also the best friend of King Arthur! 

Arthur looked at it horrified: she was the uggliest woman ha ever saw, it had one alone tooth, it unfastened a stench that caused nauseas until to a
dog, made obsceno noises... He never saw a so disgusting
creature.He bacame ashamed to ask for a friend of all its life to assume this terrible load. 

Not obstante, when inquiring itself about the considered pact, Gawain
affirmed that the life of its was not an extreme sacrifice in exchange
for his best friend. The witch, of infernal wisdom, said: "What the
women really want she is: to be sovereign of its proper lives " 

All had known in the same instant that the witch had said a great
truth and that King Arthur would be saved. Thus it was. When
hearing the reply, the neighboring monarch returned the freedom to it. 

However, what a sad weddings had been those... all the cut attended and
nobody was felt dissoluter, between the relief and the anguish, of that the proper Arthur. Gawain, however, showed gracious, gentile and respectful. 

The old witch used of its worse habits, ate without using places setting, emitted noises and a bad one I smell amazing. The night of nuptials arrived. When Gawain, already repaired to go for the bed waited its wife, it it appeared as the prettiest and hottest woman
who a man could imagine! 

Gawain was estupefat and it asked to it what it had happened. The young lady answered it with a sweet smile, that he had been gracious
with her, the half of the day if it would present with horrible aspect
and to another half with aspect of a pretty maiden. Then she asked to
him: 

Which it would prefer for the day and which for the night? That was
a cruel questoin... 

Gawain hurried himself in making calculations... It could have an
adorable young lady during the day to show its friends and the night in the
privacy of its room an ugly witch or, who knows, to have of day a
witch and a pretty young at the close moments of its conjugal life. 

What would you have preferred? 

What should him have chosen? 

The choice that Gawain made is more below, however, before read it takes
your decision. 





The Gawain nobleman answered that he would leave the choose for
her.

When hearing the reply she announced that  would be a pretty young at
day and night, because he had respected her and let her be owner of
its life. 

Moral of history: It does not matter if the woman is pretty or ugly,
in the deep of her soul, she is always a witch.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




horrible translation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Koekie (Dec 25, 2003)

http://www.thebricktestament.com





increase your bible knowledge with lego


----------



## blue99 (Dec 25, 2003)

Thats one of my favorite sites.


----------



## bajibbles (Dec 26, 2003)

Rockman EXE Stuff: Some funny, some just plain wierd:

Side Effects of Soul Unions (an ablility megaman gets in MMBN4)




Flashman's True Identity




Thick As A Brick




The Games Navis Play:




Forte (Bass) Soul Hoax (A hoax of Rockman temporarily turning into Bass, you probably wont care but i posted it anyway)




Brutal Honesty (People who play BN will definitely get this!!!)




What Bass Wants, Bass Gets: (Featuring a dark navi called shademan from MMBN4)


----------



## dice (Dec 26, 2003)

I like the rockman joke and the last one. The rest I don't get.


----------



## Lµ©¡ƒ£® (Dec 26, 2003)

heh very nice ben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well u certainly know the insanity testhttp://www.funnyjunk.com/pages/insanity_test.htm

and what about the turret syndrome barbie haha http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/t-barbie.php


----------



## Fusion Master (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but go to newgrounds.com and on the front page it should have retard animal babies 7. You must watch all of them, but the best are 1, 3 and 4.


----------



## enjoi (Dec 29, 2003)

Go HERE. this site isnt funny unless you type something funny in. Whatever you type in the person will sayit. It talks in several languages and male and female voices. 

--
enjoi

btw
I dunno about most people but i found humor in this.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Dec 29, 2003)

type in random letters and the thing will sound ....
you'll find out

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Koekie (Dec 29, 2003)

@Inuyasha268: your story is the story told by the wife of Bath in the canterbury tales


----------



## CLu` (Dec 29, 2003)

This is funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.theonion.com/onion3726/video_ga..._character.html


----------



## Leo111 (Dec 29, 2003)

Poor Solid Snake...


----------



## KotaInka2 (Dec 29, 2003)

That's funny, but I think one from the bad guy's perspective would be even funnier. Say for instance, all Liquid Snake wants to do is watch Barney and eat Cheetos.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Dec 29, 2003)

Poor Snake.... At least I'm not that bad of a "god" to him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would feel sorry for Mario though... I would save state in some place, die, load state... continuing this for 35 times until I pass it
I wonder what Mario would say...
"God is so cruel to me... I fell into a fatal pit, revive again and again only to find myself fall into the same pit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "








-Bahamut Unsummmoned-


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Jan 9, 2004)

Saddam's An Outkast
Michael Jackson Sleepover Kit


----------



## GoodKupo (Jan 10, 2004)

Sadam Capture
Super Fly
Super Fly 2


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jan 13, 2004)

Shame I didn't find this sooner....


----------



## Mr. Nintendo (Jan 13, 2004)

No Direction  - Incredibly funny stuff!


----------



## chetzboy (Mar 3, 2004)

Whoah, that's funny, Mr.Nintendo!


----------



## ogracer (Apr 7, 2004)

So many funny websites.  I especially liked the l337 breakfast cereal .  lmao

this website had me actually crying with laughter. make sure you check all their links





I thought this was pretty cool too


----------



## halfnhalf (Apr 7, 2004)

i searched and didnt find anything on this sooo

http://www.banthis.com/videos/tokyobreakfast.asf

around 25 mb, but awsome.


----------



## Leo111 (Apr 7, 2004)

carefull with that




No comments


----------



## Hamas (Apr 7, 2004)

QUOTE(ogracer @ Apr 7 2004 said:


> So many funny websites.Â I especially liked the l337 breakfast cereal .Â lmao
> 
> this website had me actually crying with laughter. make sure you check all their links
> 
> ...


That ninja site me lmfao ... nice one


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome! Make sure your speakers are on though.

http://www.lanceandeskimo.com/flash/quest.html


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 14, 2004)

From my local newspaper a day or so ago.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 20, 2004)

Yep, another double-post. Sorry, all.

This is just one thing that's both funny and badass.

http://newgrounds.com/portal/view/163139

-Tempest out.-


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 29, 2004)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/164193

Final Fantasy A+.  I find it hillarious.  Apparently, it was originally made for a Japanesse project.  It's pretty much a mix of typical anime with typical Final Fantasy.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 5, 2004)

http://newgrounds.com/portal/view/165616

HA! Teh w1nz0r!


----------



## blue99 (May 5, 2004)

^ My Favorite Sprite Movie


----------



## Darkforce (May 9, 2004)

I'm too lazy to check all of these pages but if it hasn't already been mentioned then www.somethingawful.com is a great place to check out for laughs ...never heard of BoyBliss for example let Something Awful explain it to you. (and we think GBATemp has some retards...)


----------



## enjoi (May 17, 2004)

here's something I thought was funny.

 Final Fantasy A+


----------



## Chakal (May 18, 2004)

QUOTE(enjoi @ May 17 2004 said:


> here's something I thought was funny.
> 
> Final Fantasy A+


I think its funny too


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (May 18, 2004)

And Phuzzz just posted that like five POSTS ago. Not even five PAGES...

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Telvin_3D (May 18, 2004)

My own little contribution


----------



## iceman9414 (May 18, 2004)

http://pirateswhodontdoanything.blogspot.com/

this is the dumbest thing i have ever seen. Post away.


----------



## cerberus (May 18, 2004)

Have a look @ www.b3ta.com . very frequently updated, and just general posting of crap! Front page has best of the board. there is an average of 2 posts a minute on the board.


----------



## dice (May 30, 2004)

A quote from #gbatemp



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *where can i get xbox emulators for gba*
> You can't
> doh
> i mean
> ...


----------



## obanir (Sep 1, 2004)

Ouch!


----------



## root02 (Sep 1, 2004)

QUOTE(iceman9414 @ May 17 2004 said:


> http://pirateswhodontdoanything.blogspot.com/
> 
> this is the dumbest thing i have ever seen. Post away.


Quick!, 10 points if you can tell me where "The Pirates Who Don't Do Anything" come from!


[root!your.box]# logoff


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 2, 2004)

There's at least three different places that many people swear it comes from (much like that now-famous Mortal Kombat techno-rave battle music), but I believe the accepted one is VeggieTales.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## dice (Oct 10, 2004)

hehe I did it again!

OMG  another yu-gi-oh diss


----------



## mynimal (Oct 24, 2004)

Whoever can guess what the images of the groups of men are from gets a hug (As long as you're not shaunj66).


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Ahi @ Oct 24 2004 said:


> Whoever can guess what the images of the groups of men are from gets a hug (As long as you're not shaunj66).


From ANBU?


----------



## mynimal (Oct 24, 2004)

Wrong


----------



## dice (Oct 30, 2004)

They're not our staff members are they? uzzled:

-------------------------------

Have a look at these. Great veiwing, especially the robot dance!

matrix pong

exam

atari geeks

robot dance


----------



## knl (Jan 14, 2005)

this may have been repeated a lot, but I dont care, just post here your funny pics. Obs.: Mine isnt an actual pic, its a link where the pic is directly shown, so dont worry.
your big john is not long enough.


----------



## mynimal (Jan 14, 2005)

Click me.

Now what?


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2005)

Am I allowed to steal pics off of Ebaumsworld and post them here?

Edit: Dead link Inu......


----------



## mynimal (Jan 14, 2005)

Fixed. And I'm not Inu.


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 14, 2005)

hello who called me?


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2005)

What the hell? How the **** did I get you two mixed up. 
I think I'm hallucinating, better take a break and go outside for fresh air.

Edit: 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It's okay Dark[Devil], it happens to all of us.


Rated "NF" for "Not Funny!"


----------



## mynimal (Jan 14, 2005)

It's okay Dark[Devil], it happens to all of us.


----------



## Try2bcool (Jan 14, 2005)

Anybody have a clue what the name of the web comic strip that has the two guys that really get into every computer and video game fad that comes along?  They are supposed to be game programmers or something.  I had them bookmarked, and I can't seem to find it (mostly because I can't remember the name of it.)


----------



## Vince989 (Jan 14, 2005)

Two guys, hummm... Although I can't be sure of the exact comic, here's two that might be possible :

http://www.penny-arcade.com/ - Pretty well known comic, Gabe and Tycho are two gamers
http://www.cad-comic.com/ - Ctrl+Alt+Del is a fantastic comic, with lots of insanity and gaming, although the style is quite different from Penny Arcade... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope I pinpointed the right one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Vince989


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2005)

Anyone who plays Wacraft, this is a *must* see. 
Check out this guy's other comics too!

Little nudity I guess........ but suitable for 13+. 
http://studiorain.wc3campaigns.com/wccomics/paladin.htm

Edit: Haha, ggnore Revo!


----------



## Revolution Die (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Jan 13 2005 said:


> Anyone who plays Wacraft, this is a *must* see.
> Check out this guy's other comics too!
> http://studiorain.wc3campaigns.com/wccomics/paladin.htm



Ahhhhh my youngz eyes. :


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jan 14, 2005)

you people are no good at this
this thread is about as cool as this guy


----------



## knl (Jan 14, 2005)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Jan 14 2005 said:


> Anyone who plays Wacraft, this is a *must* see.
> Check out this guy's other comics too!
> Little nudity I guess........ but suitable for 13+.
> http://studiorain.wc3campaigns.com/wccomics/paladin.htm


HAHAHAHAHA that one is so funny.
pikachucrackpipe is that you? XD


----------



## Telvin_3D (Jan 20, 2005)

I think there is a thread in the Testing area called 'Post The Funniest Stuff You Can Find' that has 500+ posts of this stuff.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Jan 20, 2005)

QUOTE(Telvin_3D @ Jan 20 2005 said:


> I think there is a thread in the Testing area called 'Post The Funniest Stuff You Can Find' that has 500+ posts of this stuff.



There sure is, and now they are happily merged.


----------



## Try2bcool (Jan 29, 2005)

QUOTE(Vince989 @ Jan 14 2005 said:


> Two guys, hummm... Although I can't be sure of the exact comic, here's two that might be possible :
> 
> http://www.penny-arcade.com/ - Pretty well known comic, Gabe and Tycho are two gamers
> http://www.cad-comic.com/ - Ctrl+Alt+Del is a fantastic comic, with lots of insanity and gaming, although the style is quite different from Penny Arcade...
> ...




Yes!  Penny-Arcade is the one I was thinking of!  Thx Vince989.


----------



## dice (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## bassgs (Aug 26, 2006)

jajaj exelent  job!!!!


----------



## memyselfandi (Aug 26, 2006)

umm, this thread is almost 2 years old...
edit:nope, i was wrong, it's 3 or 4 years old, lol


----------



## dice (Aug 26, 2006)

it's like flowing though time... again :0


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 26, 2006)

I dun like time


----------



## tshu (Aug 26, 2006)

time travel fucks you up.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 26, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Aug 25 2006 said:


> time travel fucks you up.


noshit

wait it does?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if animal crossing taught us anything, it's to stay away from raccoons, mainly TPi...


----------



## OrR (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## dice (Sep 24, 2006)

is that you on the right or is all this just a joke?


----------



## OrR (Sep 24, 2006)

Actually it's me on the left. I dressed up for an Anime convention.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## mthrnite (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks! I reeeeally needed that!!!


----------



## Mucuna (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## dice (Nov 17, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 17 2006 said:


>


very nice


----------



## lagman (Nov 17, 2006)

Priceless


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Extreme Coder (Nov 24, 2006)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 21 2006 said:


>


Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank Allah I am not running Windows now( Ubuntu Linux ftw !)
also,





I don't know if it is THAT funny, but his chest looks like it is waxed every two hours(and shaved aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Also: (NOT SAFE FOR WORK)


----------



## lookout (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## Sekkyumu (Nov 24, 2006)

Dunno if it was posted (too much pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) http://youtube.com/watch?v=4QAlt4Sfl7Q

and : http://youtube.com/watch?v=vjgjzsNFB6Q

have fun


----------



## Cambui (Dec 27, 2006)

Test


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(enjoi @ Nov 6 2003 said:


> the movie on this link is so funny. click WATCH THIS MOVIE and watch this D&D movie. heh its so funny.
> 
> Dungeons & Dragons
> 
> . . .enjoi the movie



You know.. this is actually stolen from an already hilarious movie... Summoner teaser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



watch it


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 9, 2007)

like the lord of the ring parady!!!


----------



## OrR (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## shaffaaf27 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 17 2006 said:


>




just simlpy amazing.


----------



## Jax (Feb 11, 2007)

This one always makes me chuckle:


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Feb 11, 2007)

the lenny and baby one is superb!

naruto rules.


NOT THE USA ONE

PS NARUTO 2


----------



## Azimuth (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## OSW (Mar 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Azimuth @ Feb 23 2007 said:


>



just awesome!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 18, 2007)

Thought we could use a little....hasselhoff bump!


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## VVoltz (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Nov 17 2006 said:


>



OMFG


----------



## Intruder (Apr 22, 2007)

I just wanted you to see it!!


----------



## OrR (May 13, 2007)

http://www.instructables.com/id/EM1O9XJF0YPF7M5/


----------



## lagman (May 20, 2007)

Click for full size.


----------



## OrR (May 20, 2007)




----------



## GBA_Temper (May 31, 2007)

^




^




^




^




^




^
I find these pretty funny


----------



## lagman (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## jimmy j (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## jimmy j (Jun 1, 2007)

Not sure if that's funny or just plain evil


----------



## lagman (Jun 1, 2007)

Scatface


----------



## lagman (Jun 2, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2. Emo Peter Dances
> Peter dances to the jazzy “Spiderman song” whilst trying to leave Mary Jane jealous, instead ends up leaving Mary Jane with a broken nose. Looks like a scene from The Mask.








No way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW Testing area loves double posts


----------



## lagman (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## m|kk| (Jul 1, 2007)

qsdfqsdfq

Not sure who the original artist is tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Shinji (Jul 1, 2007)

Thought I'd bring back my favorite image of all time.






mikki, that reminds me of a youtube video.  Go check the youtube gold thread


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## silverspoon (Aug 22, 2007)

.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 4, 2007)

OMG, this thread is time less.

THe only funny thing I could find in 5 seconds:


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## MrDunk (Sep 16, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ May 31 2007 said:


>


is that real


----------



## Cyan (Sep 16, 2007)

I love that multi-game's looking stones from lagman ^^


----------



## azn_225 (Sep 16, 2007)

hahahahhaha// good pix jimmy j


----------



## ceraphis (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 21, 2007)

This


----------



## dice (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Sep 21 2007 said:


> This


wrong thread


----------



## superrob (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MrDunk @ Sep 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ May 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is that real


HAHAH Funny


----------



## Cyan (Sep 28, 2007)

It's in french and read "plaza of the woman" but it also means "woman's place" seeing her with a broom.
Who made that statue ?


----------



## xflash (Sep 29, 2007)

The correct answer is clearly A peanut


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> The correct answer is clearly A peanut



That picture isn't real though.  Refer to this link


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 1 2007 said:


>


----------



## superrob (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## T-hug (Oct 9, 2007)

Aww, look at teh Link-kitty!
Can't believe this thread has nearly 20,000 hits over 4 years LOL!


----------



## Shinji (Oct 9, 2007)

this deserves a repost











and another


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## notnarb (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## wynsezhello (Oct 28, 2007)

i dunno if anyone posted this before but...

these are the most funniest pics i've ever seen!

Why you shouldn't post your pics online


----------



## mattchase00 (Nov 1, 2007)

wynsezhello said:
			
		

> i dunno if anyone posted this before but...
> 
> these are the most funniest pics i've ever seen!
> 
> Why you shouldn't post your pics online



you just made me and my coworker both have asthma attacks with taht single page.... laughed so hard.... woooooooooooo


----------



## lookout (Dec 19, 2007)

Chinese food menu


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 19, 2007)

I gotta wait till I get back to my comp, I might share my /b/ folder.
Prepare for the worst.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> this deserves a repost
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, forgot about. Need to make some of those....


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 31, 2007)

A picture I took of a neighbor cat at our apartment window. We had never seen it before. I call this picture "Devil Cat"


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)

most of the pictures in here could be used well in the "a challenger appears" thread.
and it's more fun over there.


----------



## VBKirby (Dec 31, 2007)

I personally find that thread annoying. But I could post them there too.

here's a picture I took of a squirl, but the camera made red eye on it, so it looks like a demon squirl.


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)

well your pictures aren't that good and you're not really doing it right, so maybe you in particular should stick to this one.

p.s. no offense meant.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 6, 2008)

Bump for justice + picture. >_>


----------



## lagman (Jan 6, 2008)

lol

Let's see if this images are funny for anyone besides me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












..I think not : P


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 6, 2008)

Hippies!

I am aware this makes from of my ethnicity, but it's still funny.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 7, 2008)

GEE I SURE AM BORING AROUND HERE


----------



## zeppo (Jan 7, 2008)

tinky winky!
dipsy!
la la!
po!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 12, 2008)

xD


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 12, 2008)

That creeped the hell out of me. Never do any pedobear jokes with Yotsuba. It's just not right. Save Pedo Bear for Doremi


----------



## The Teej (Jan 17, 2008)

Yay? Nay?


----------



## lookout (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## The Teej (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL Best 4guys reaction ever


----------



## The Teej (Jan 23, 2008)

ROFL


----------



## OSW (Jan 23, 2008)

OMFG linki you bastard. that was quality ROFL.


----------



## Tommy Gunn (Feb 18, 2008)

http://i28.tinypic.com/2a6v7z4.jpg


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(TRoGDoR87 @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> http://i28.tinypic.com/2a6v7z4.jpg







Good one.


----------



## HippoSheep (Mar 13, 2008)

Linki- LMAFO!!! The guy with the baby...lol


----------



## fischju (Mar 13, 2008)

My god linki, I almost died.


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 13, 2008)

But this one doesnt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Jax said:
			
		

>



































I've never laughed so freakin hard at a picture before..... that was ace!!!


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 24, 2008)

benchma®k said:
			
		

> But this one doesnt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ace Gunman is Hittler?, I knew it!


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 26, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

>


haaaaaaahahahah funny as hell


----------



## King Zargo (May 12, 2008)

Vegeta Bond on the Wii


----------



## Lee79 (May 19, 2008)

Sorry if a these have been posted before.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (May 30, 2008)

Lee79 said:
			
		

> Sorry if a these have been posted before.


these pwn who draws these


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 1, 2008)

He is on your keyboard. Watching you fap.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.88by31.com/flashman/thepeoplesmario.swf

Found this stumbling one day. Good stuff.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2008)

^^^^ lmao! How do these type of people make it through natural selection?


----------



## PBC (Jun 13, 2008)

Devil May Cry said:
			
		

> http://www.88by31.com/flashman/thepeoplesmario.swf
> 
> Found this stumbling one day. Good stuff.




FOR THE MOTHA LAND! ...thats an awesome cartoon. Mario is one badass commie.


----------



## Gore (Jun 13, 2008)

I have tons.. I'll use links because of the sheer amount.

My favorite : http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/PieEater/aebbqq.gif
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/PieEater/nq62qe.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/PieEater/5xgl5dz.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/Pie...85473633526.gif
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/Pie.../Stevemanta.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/PieEater/wasdvs.jpg

I actually made the half-open and the closed mouth and animated this
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/PieEater/Lazyeye.gif
The fully open one I found though

More..
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/Pie...luckyCharms.png

Oh, made this..
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/PieEater/Razr.jpg

This one is reallllly awesome..
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/PieEater/2mrsmz9.jpg

Oh, this is from my room, I hung my Brock figure.. stfu about my pink and green walls, this used to be my sister's room....
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/PieEater/MVC-013S.jpg

Back to normal pics...
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/PieEater/0.gif
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/PieEater/Em0S.png
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/Pie...b5765aefc96.gif
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/PieEater/AFK47.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/Pie...4gredranger.gif
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/PieEater/Pwnz0rd.gif

Then to end it, Owl medley!
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a267/Pie...r/owlmedley.gif

lol, [email protected]@


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## AGENT209T (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 26, 2008)

Hardest Mario


----------



## greyhound (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## AXYPB (Jun 30, 2008)

Da Foxx said:
			
		

> Hardest Mario


I've seen this video before on a Chinese video site without commentary.  Now I can't tell which is fake.


----------



## test84 (Jun 30, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

>



1- RainyDay

2- Fractals


----------



## Lee79 (Jun 30, 2008)

Old and real SEGA advertisement.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Kuya (Jul 15, 2008)

Those SEGA advertisements are made of epic.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 15, 2008)

There's more but I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Defiance (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## armagedalbeebop (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Man18 (Aug 23, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

>


i think it depends. if its a surge protector they will be fine but if its a power strip somehow located on a breaker with no trip then they are screwed.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## jabjab (Aug 25, 2008)

dunno if posted before, anyway


----------



## WildWon (Aug 25, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

>



That is AWESOME.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 3, 2008)

Commemorating the release of Force Unleashed:


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## AeroHex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Frog (Sep 8, 2008)

this thread is fail...


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

The Frogpony is always right, fail thread fails!


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

Let's see... the first image won't show (bandwidth exceeded), (failure to show a fail picture... *metafailure*?), and the second one isn't even a photo, it's a drawing.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 8, 2008)

My sig image.. YOU...


----------



## Frog (Sep 8, 2008)

the first image loads for me, and the second one isnt a drawing... is it?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

None are drawings, unless im missing something!


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 8, 2008)

2nd ones a drawing and 1st one doesnt load..

Look closer.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can see the strokes..


----------



## Frog (Sep 8, 2008)

my frogpony eyes must be failing me then...

..wait, you mean the second one as in the third...?
the elephant question?
cause i know that ones fake.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 8, 2008)

mainly around the broken bit of the stump.. And follow it down. Its a drawing..

The elephant isnt fake, it was real and the beaver one is a drawing..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh I was hoping it was a real crushed beaver, cant stand those things!

Love it when they get p0wned!


----------



## Frog (Sep 8, 2008)

...i really am going blind!
i believe you but.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2008)

The beaver shot. Is a drawing.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Millionare question was real.. All over the Aussie news when it happened.. lolcat..


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> The Millionare question was real.. All over the Aussie news when it happened.. lolcat..



omg thats real? lol thought it was fake!

p0wned!


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 8, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Curley5959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fail - it is fake. http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/gameshows/millionaire.asp

The footballer getting a faceful of football is Andy O'Brien when he was at Newcastle - I was at that match


----------



## beve (Sep 8, 2008)

lol it just some stuff i gathered up from google for a laugh


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2008)

beve said:
			
		

> lol it just some stuff i gathered up from google for a laugh



Why did you create another user account?

edit : And how come under the other user name in the Introductions post you say you've just joined when you've actually been around for months?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

whats going on?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> whats going on?



beve just pingp0wned himself by admitting he was the one who created this thread, but it's a different user name in the first post. lol


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

How ironic and dare I say fail!

p0wned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 8, 2008)

You're one  busy commander p1ngpong....Keep it that way......you'll go far!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry I cant take the credit on this one sir, the p0wning was self induced!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Frog (Sep 9, 2008)

Pedobear!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 9, 2008)

did you guys know tinypic hate's the pedo bear since i uploaded in avatar with him and it was deleted like 10 seconds later.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 9, 2008)

So is the guy that made this topic beve in disguise??


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

orly? I'll test that

uploaded via tinypic at 8:51


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 9, 2008)

yep i think its beve to since he specializes in "computers and r4"and " c+ and c " and has ysmenu on his ds.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 9, 2008)

LAMO at that millionaire idiot.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> orly? I'll test that
> 
> uploaded via tinypic at 8:51


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> So is the guy that made this topic beve in disguise??
> 
> Yep, have a read of post #17 up near the top of page 2.  beve says they were images he found on google, but the first post is from a different user name! lol
> 
> QUOTE(Holaitsme @ Sep 9 2008, 05:10 AM) yep i think its beve to since he specializes in "computers and r4"and " c+ and c " and has ysmenu on his ds.



lol Yep, the introduction post from the other account is a total giveaway.  He also posted something like "basic hacking skills" or something like that.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 9, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 9, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> LAMO at that millionaire idiot.



Read the thread, it's fake.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also noticed that they're both australian and r4 fanboys(from ops intro thread.) I think they're one and the same, but maybe an ip check can make it 100% sure. But no need since this is obviously beve. HAA


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 10, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that doesn't mean its not funny.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Sep 12, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> I also noticed that they're both australian and r4 fanboys(from ops intro thread.) I think they're one and the same, but maybe an ip check can make it 100% sure. But no need since this is obviously beve. HAA


BEVE = HEXANE26........now I feel sorry for the kid.......nah, not really


----------



## AeroHex (Sep 14, 2008)

oh crap...


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 14, 2008)

hahahahahahaha.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 14, 2008)

fuck you


----------



## WildWon (Sep 14, 2008)

This thread has a serious lack of funny pictures.


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 16, 2008)

Not any more.. TA DA..


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 18, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> orly? I'll test that
> 
> uploaded via tinypic at 8:51


----------



## greyhound (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Isaiah (Sep 27, 2008)

roflmao!


----------



## Jerme (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## ENDscape (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

funny!


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
			
		

> funny!


LOLZ thats soooo funny!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 4, 2008)

poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
			
		

> funny!


that one is awesome!


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

meh


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Mah.








I fixed my sig, HAPPY!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## RhiGhost (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL
Funny and a reference to Killer Instinct, orsum


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## gk.7 (Nov 11, 2008)

@ AXYPB: Oh wow... :|


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 12, 2008)

There's a lot more where that came from.  Choice entries (some of these may have been posted already):


----------



## aNx (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## ????????™ (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 30, 2008)

Urickroll said:
			
		

>



Too Late.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 6, 2008)

Perhaps not funny per se, but come on! It deserves to be here.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## greyhound (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

>



how the hell did they do that?!


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

>



i cant sleep because of this! they are just too.... fuhnny/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## agentgamma (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Cablephish (Dec 22, 2008)

This made me lol.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 23, 2008)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

>



best picture ever.


----------



## tenchan4 (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## AXYPB (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## xalphax (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 29, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> DokiDoki98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




INORITE I MAKE IT

HERES ANODDER


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## XxXNEROXxX (Jan 2, 2009)

muwahahaha


----------



## Ein-kun (Jan 5, 2009)

Chokeslamming lolis are win.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## xalphax (Jan 8, 2009)

AXYPB said:
			
		

>



i experienced that one first hand.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 8, 2009)

So did I.  I watched the outer screen on a photo booth in a mall boot up Linux but I didn't have my camera  at the time.


----------



## Ein-kun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## AXYPB (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jan 14, 2009)

So.....i herd u lik death notes


----------



## xalphax (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a sudden urge to play the piano.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 19, 2009)

Try this out.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 29, 2009)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> There's a lot more where that came from.  Choice entries (some of these may have been posted already):
> 
> 
> 
> ...







+1304 Internet points... funny funny stuff


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 29, 2009)

srry for double posting


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 29, 2009)

srry for triple posting =(


----------



## science (Jan 29, 2009)

VVoltz I would erase the Scooby Doo one and the wedding one, they contain nudity


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 29, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> VVoltz I would erase the Scooby Doo one and the wedding one, they contain nudity


Thanks, done and done =)


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 29, 2009)

those arent chinese....lol anyway.

umm i see gays... and some other.. NSFW
you should put a spoiler tag


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Feb 28, 2009)

I found this awesome site at gbatemp.net/old/


Spoiler


----------



## superspudz2000 (Mar 19, 2009)

java script:add_smilie("","smid_")
happy.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
ohmy.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
gbasp.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
grog.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
hate2.gif


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## DrYHeLL (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^^































I was nonstop laughing since the point where the guy says, "shit I break a sweat eating a big mac" 

This is undoubtedly the funniest thing i've ever read.

omg mine doesn't even compare now

you sir win


----------



## dobz (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## MrDillDough (Apr 28, 2009)

rofl. the image by AXYPB is hilarious!


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 29, 2009)

Spoiler











because its BIG


----------



## kjean (Apr 30, 2009)

blooddrake said:
			
		

> because its BIG


what's that mean anyway.


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 30, 2009)

just read, and you will feel a little rage, confusion,and rage


----------



## dobz (May 5, 2009)

........


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (May 13, 2009)

What happened here?


Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 15, 2009)




----------



## kjean (May 15, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>


keep the change. lolz.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 16, 2009)




----------



## dobz (May 16, 2009)

Well theres this....



Spoiler











And then this



Spoiler


----------



## Lee79 (May 19, 2009)

Take that!


----------



## soulfire (Jun 2, 2009)

idk if someone posted these but here ^^

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_CQ-1j2sdWlE/R7Yj...0/sparta300.jpg

http://shhac.info/x/b/women.jpg

and the last one is so funny

http://shhac.info/x/b/beastuk.jpg


----------



## kjean (Jun 4, 2009)

which one is new? perhaps 2nd?



			
				soulfire said:
			
		

> idk if someone posted these but here ^^


same here.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## iPikachu (Jun 22, 2009)

that is pure nazi win.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 22, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> that is pure nazi win.


What do you mean? If you mean its a epic win for nazi's then it's not. =/
It's just a fall of Germany in WW2 in just a lulzy way.

This next FUUU comic made me lul.




Seriously, look at the screenshot. It's true


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Bake (Jul 24, 2009)

All of this pics are really funny.


----------



## Placeholder (Jul 27, 2009)

Some funny pictures for y'all.



































http://www.eatliver.com/img/2009/4601.jpg
http://www.eatliver.com/img/2009/4553.jpg
http://www.eatliver.com/img/2009/4551.jpg

http://www.eatliver.com/img/2009/4546.jpg
This one could need to be deleted...


http://www.eatliver.com/img/2009/4528.jpg

















If a Mod finds any of these offensive, feel free to remove them!


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## AXYPB (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2009)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> *pic*


And that's how the Shar Pei came to be.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## VVoltz (Jul 30, 2009)

blooddrake said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man I laughed so hard, poor guy, got destroyed


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 30, 2009)

blooddrake said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that was my image!


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fishclock.
May not be funny but oh well.


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 10, 2009)

That opposite day had me rolling.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

Guess, its time i contribute some pictures, hope they are funny enough for u guys


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> *snip















Spoiler: what I think


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

glad u enjoyed it, well, here's even more spampics


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 20, 2009)

mrfatso, more of those pics please! I love them


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 21, 2009)

haha, will do, since these are old pictures from previous post your funny picture thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am surprised no1 posted this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for more picture :



Spoiler


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 25, 2009)

Edit1: Woah, got confused, the thread opened on page 9, and I hit the "go to the last post" button and took me to page 13
BTW mrfatso, thanks for the laughs =)


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 25, 2009)

no problem, time for me to dump more pictures buhahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



































Since i have a few pages of pics left, i might as well post the previous pictures that i don feel are funny enough:
Note: some might have already been posted in the thread, but i am not sure,so they are toss in here as well


Spoiler















































































o and:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Orc (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 4, 2009)

@Orc's pic: what the shit? What kind of family is THAT?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 4, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> @Orc's pic: what the shit? What kind of family is THAT?


It's Orc's family. He's the one playing the guitar.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 5, 2009)

i don't get this one, at all

...

where is that boat?


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## mrfatso (Sep 5, 2009)

Pic SPaM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm, guess i toss the remainding of the images in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler















































o and just a message from santa:


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2009)

Did you make that one? It's great


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 15, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't recognize him before. And are my eyes deceiving me or is that you in the background?




Spoiler


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 27, 2009)

WTF that's like every brand in existence


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 28, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>



SICK!!!

smaller it says,
"FREE CHOICE IS AN ILLUSION THEY WANT YOU!"
because i saved the picture to my pictures document.

heres mine


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2009)

Oldie but goodie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn, miss these guys!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 28, 2009)

But no porn on the temp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No matter how sexy it is! lol


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## triassic911 (Oct 1, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

>


I'm gonna make that a t-shirt.


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna make that a t-shirt.


It _is_ from a T-shirt. 








I want _this_ T-shirt.


----------



## GhostToast (Oct 1, 2009)

its birdo from super mario 2!





the real edward cullen, dead! sorry ladies.


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2009)

GhostToast said:
			
		

> the real edward cullen, dead! sorry ladies.


He's not sparkly. Fake.


----------



## GhostToast (Oct 1, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> GhostToast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea but its nighttime.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 2, 2009)

GhostToast said:
			
		

>


O noez! It's mthr


----------



## GhostToast (Oct 5, 2009)

http://whatthephoto.com/2009/10/05/santa-is-a-predator/

please digg if you like it!


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Domination (Oct 6, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> *snip*








Bracelet? Yeah right.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 7, 2009)

has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


Ummm...... what?


----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?



You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL look at page 53.. hillarious.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


I know, I feel so awesome for screen capping that.


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




>Implying you screen capped the original thread 

Oh you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 11, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Oct 18, 2009)

Translation Party FTW!


----------



## YayMii (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Ducky (Oct 27, 2009)

Its true! I do like to tape my thumbs to my hands to see whats its like to be a dinosouar
and I make a delicious salad too.(out of my secret ingridient Straw-NIPPLE-berrys. - Lets see if you can spot it)


----------



## sportscarmadman (Oct 27, 2009)

Funny Stuff


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 31, 2009)

​


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gola is an indian thing for popsicle.


----------



## Domination (Nov 1, 2009)

sportscarmadman said:
			
		

> Funny Stuff



Well technically, its not wrong... 2.99 and 2.98 are for 400g, 1kg would be 7.47 decreased to 7.45... Theres a difference..


----------



## AXYPB (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## FISHY_au (Nov 10, 2009)

superspudz2000 said:
			
		

> java script:add_smilie("","smid_")
> happy.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
> ohmy.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
> gbasp.gifjava script:add_smilie("","smid_")
> ...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## GhostToast (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## heri (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## prowler (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## zuron7 (Dec 3, 2009)

An alternative to it prints money.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Hadrian (Dec 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

>


I dunno 4 out of 5 is better than none.  I could find a way to have fun, maybe the fat chick could be the one that fetches the drinks.


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## xalphax (Dec 10, 2009)

cute or what?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 10, 2009)

(He gets a G.... Was "F" not low enough? XD)


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## ninchya (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

moar Yahoo plz.
[/4chan]


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

xalphax said:
			
		

> cute or what?


needed to be posted twice.


----------



## AXYPB (Dec 17, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

>


Who is this again?


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

lolwut?


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2009)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you look at the link to the image
http://media.ebaumsworld.com/picture/Sockydoodle/*paris*_pwnt.jpg

Paris Hilton.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 17, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> AXYPB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who cares about her?
spoilt bitch...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2009)

That's why it's so funny


----------



## ninchya (Dec 17, 2009)

Spoiler



[titleffensive Material its not nudity but i warned you and its not discusting its my make you wet yourself, you have been warned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(no nudity)]Funny Pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






























      LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Gore (Dec 18, 2009)

i like this.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 18, 2009)

made this myself


----------



## shito (Dec 18, 2009)

you're doing it wrong


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Reminds me of a post where someone asked why he couldn't play XBOX or PS3 games on his Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was either here or on Team Cyclops, can't remember.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## WildWon (Dec 18, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> *snip 8-foot bitchslap snip*



That is effing fantastic. One of the better motivational posters i've seen in a while.

Need more WELL-DONE motiv.posters!


----------



## prowler (Dec 18, 2009)

ninchya said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.icanhasmotivation.com/wp-conten...y_women_100.jpg


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

>


Well no wonder. He's using Windows


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## xalphax (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## xalphax (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## themuddaload (Dec 28, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> Some funny pictures for y'all.


holy shit. my 5th grade teacher tried to convince me that a kilometer is longer than a mile... some bullshit about how 1 meter is longer than 1 yard. yes, she was dumber than a 5th grader.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 30, 2009)

xalphax said:
			
		

>


the cactus reminds me of NeSchn. i don't know why though.....


----------



## xalphax (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 1, 2010)

kinda old but still funny.


----------



## Gore (Jan 1, 2010)

Kadushy said:
			
		

> http://sadpanda.us/images/66898-4KPLWYK.gif
> kinda old but still funny.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hehe, from "Where Silence Has Lease" near the end of TNG Season 2.


----------



## Lee79 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## xalphax (Jan 2, 2010)

Ducks, fish's best friend.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## xalphax (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## xalphax (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Westside (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Jan 13, 2010)

Spoiler



BOXXY ATTACK.


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2010)

bamping


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 1, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> *snip*



No, just no. The "DO A BARREL ROLL" picture takes it too far already. This is just bad, even for EoF standards.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 1, 2010)

What did he post?


----------



## Gore (Feb 1, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> What did he post?


it was making fun of the situation in haiti


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 1, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought as much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



This is what happens when you don't pay attention to the shoutbox...


----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^^ hahahahaha That had me in stitches!


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## agentgamma (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## shito (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2010)

That one's taking ages to load 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Alright now though).


Anyway:


----------



## prowler (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 22, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

>


That story was mentioned on an episode of The Now Show


----------



## shito (Feb 23, 2010)

lol


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Splych (Mar 3, 2010)

shito said:
			
		

> *snip*


LOL. epic.


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2010)

Credit: poopbear @ deviantart


----------



## arecus2000 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> For all these turn up ya speakers!!!
> 
> 
> Star Wars Gangsta Rap -  Friggin Hilarious
> ...




If I go to any of the links it tells
CU People is no longer available - the service was decommissioned on June 30, 2009


----------



## prowler (Mar 4, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> If I go to any of the links it tells
> CU People is no longer available - the service was decommissioned on June 30, 2009



Posted March 5th 2003, that's why.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 4, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> Thug4L1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was posted 7 years ago tomorrow, so I'm not that surprised really.


----------



## digipokemaster (Mar 8, 2010)

HERE TWO FOR CAT LOVERS I ADD A CAPTION ON ONE AND THE ORGINAL I DIDNT MAKE IT I DONT KNOW WHO DID MAKE THIS BUT TO EVERY GOOD JOB
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/img]


----------



## Cyan (Mar 8, 2010)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> I DONT KNOW WHO DID MAKE THIS


Let me guess ... Zaphk ?
it's written on the pic

Edit (don't take it bad, but):
There's nothing funny in the picture neither in your edit. what the point to post in this topic ? did I miss something ?
maybe wrong topic


----------



## Sumea (Mar 9, 2010)

shito said:
			
		

> lol


I lol'd when I first saw that in - well - you know.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 9, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Edit (don't take it bad, but):
> There's nothing funny in the picture neither in your edit. what the point to post in this topic ? did I miss something ?
> maybe wrong topic


Yes, I double checked the thread title after that one.


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Mar 9, 2010)

JereTHEend said:
			
		

>



I lol'd.
And you also got that from 4chan >1263767354873.jpg
O u.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 23, 2010)

Pokemon just took over this thread.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 23, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> *megasnip*
> CODE


----------



## prowler (Mar 24, 2010)

4chan archive.
Bet you got it all from one thread.
u lazy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 27, 2010)

Your life is now ruined.


----------



## BORTZ (May 27, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Jamstruth (May 29, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

>


I know the guy who made that image


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 1, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Maplemage (Jun 6, 2010)

Somebody just r-r-r-r-revived this thread.


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't realize it was dead.


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 7, 2010)

What is that thing that she is holding?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 7, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> What is that thing that she is holding?


It's a Bat'leth.






P'tak.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## logical thinker (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I, obviously, am not fan of those series.


----------



## Based God (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## BlackDave (Jul 1, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

>


----------



## Speculant (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

This is eyerape


----------



## Mid123 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 1, 2010)

Tornado Love!


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2010)

Animated:


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2010)

Why is this thread not stickied? Whyyyyyyy?


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry. 

^^


----------



## Paarish (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been done before...


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2010)

Charman_durrrr_.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## xalphax (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Sep 20, 2010)

Spoiler



[titleersona 3 spoilers]


----------



## Jolan (Sep 20, 2010)

They forgot the SEES and NAT bonds. Also you're forced to upgrade Death.


----------



## monkat (Sep 21, 2010)

In response to Charmandurrr


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Paarish (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## monkat (Sep 21, 2010)

Post here pictures of dancing pokemon


----------



## The Pi (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## BlueStar (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 25, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Spoiler



LOL that's me when my dad/mom's using the comp


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 28, 2010)

here is the manchester city manager mancini (right) after the victory over league leaders chelsea on sat.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xalphax (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## MF Tlaxcala (Oct 4, 2010)

haha, lol Aspika!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 4, 2010)

Also, topic post #1000, I win, etc.


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Zerousen (Oct 4, 2010)

found these on funnyjunk 






Spoiler


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Also, topic post #1000, I win, etc.


Cat boy needs to buy a mac then


----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Also, topic post #1000, I win, etc.


*NO U*


----------



## xalphax (Oct 7, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reply #1000 then.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

1000 is 500 times higher than your IQ


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 1, 2010)

Transformers Shoes!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 1, 2010)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Transformers Shoes!



not funny but awesomely cool!!!


----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2010)

*THERE'S NO KILL LIKE OVERKILL*


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 4, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Now that's just mean


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Spoiler




it's a .gif, isn't it?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 4, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, what do your detective skills say when you quoted my post and saw the file extension?


----------



## bnwchbammer (Nov 5, 2010)

I was pretty much crying at this picture.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 5, 2010)

The video you put up is never loading Protokun!

*Yes I'm joking*


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Spoiler


HNNNNGGGGG thats awful hahaha


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 5, 2010)

I just trolled someone on BlogTV and it involved making a picture.
I thought I'd post it here, as it is pretty humorous.




Spoiler


----------



## bnwchbammer (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uhhh... Can I request to have a "sarcasm" tag on my post??


----------



## Goli (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you like.


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 5, 2010)

I just love trying to stare at this image hahaha


----------



## xalphax (Nov 7, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

>




That's friggin' gross man!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2010)

8D

Funniez


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 7, 2010)

lol sorry thats why i posted it.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 8, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> That's friggin' gross man!



C'mon, man, have some guts.


----------



## imshortandrad (Nov 8, 2010)

I lol'd. Maybe it's just me. ;D


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 8, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> I lol'd. Maybe it's just me. ;D




LOL, fairly odd parents, ehhh???


----------



## imshortandrad (Nov 8, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> LOL, fairly odd parents, ehhh???


CHYEAH!


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 8, 2010)

This store is near me.

GOD, that name is ASKING for it.

And to make things worse, the store used to have lighted blocky letters as their name, and they changed it to a big poster of THIS.

GOD, they are asking for it.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Minox (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are funny pics

What would you do if 2 girls asked you what type of breasts do you like, big or small?



Spoiler

















Only shows a butt and most of breasts


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 9, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure, here are 40 images I found funny as opposed to something that regularly occurs in anime/manga.


Spoiler


----------



## xalphax (Nov 9, 2010)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

>



It's funny because it's true!


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2010)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

>


Can't it be both?


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Jolan (Nov 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

>


Haha, I can totally agree with that one, Lunatic is so hard, I can't survive for more than 30 seconds without bombing.


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm spoiler tagging this because this might take a while otherwise...


Spoiler


























































(BTW.. Does anyone know where these come from?.. I have a ton that look like they come from the same place based on the drawing style but I have no clue what it is...)





(And so.. Toys ? Us was born...)


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> (BTW.. Does anyone know where these come from?.. I have a ton that look like they come from the same place based on the drawing style but I have no clue what it is...)


Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal.


----------



## .Chris (Nov 10, 2010)

Mentlegen.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 10, 2010)

France, seen by CNN :


----------



## RiderLeangle (Nov 10, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.. And now for more pics (Language warning on some of them..)


Spoiler































































(I swear this is not my computer...)





(Not particularly funny but proof Japan wins at everything..)


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 12, 2010)

Spoiler



REMOVED





Spoiler: Not Funny!


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

>


The Xbox controller? It's either for The Crusher or iRobot's PackBot. 


Hey, at least it's not a Wiimote... *Oh wait.*


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## dilav (Nov 14, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Spoiler



I hope that isn't real


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 14, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude, the thread's name is "post here funny pictures" 85% of what you posted was just upsetting. Especially the 1 with the person heels....fuck!!!
just when i was about to get a good laugh to go to bed, this guy shows up....>_<
The not funny spoiler though was quite appreciated.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2010)

And on a related note:


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Domination (Nov 16, 2010)

Spoiler: some nice shit I found on funnyjunk.com





































Spoiler: funny... maybe









Joking. But you really should stop posting it everywhere you know, my eyes hurt.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## bnwchbammer (Nov 17, 2010)

It's even more funny if you imagine it saying "Herp derp"


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2010)

He's just clowning around to lull you into a false sense of security. And then....


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2010)

*renames the thread*


----------



## Domination (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2010)

I get my very own thread?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> He's just clowning around to lull you into a false sense of security. And then....


That video is totally awesome. Ive seen it quite a while ago but its still really funny. I like the commentators.

"thats just wrong!"
"Thats...thats a rough night"


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Nov 24, 2010)

Spoiler




























(anyone have any clue where those bar ones come from? XD)










(And that one too assuming it actually is a webcomic)

























(What's this one from too?... XD )


----------



## bnwchbammer (Nov 25, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're from here (webcomic called buttersafe), But can't be sure.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, I went back and found those ones I posted...
Also apparently I was right that the art of the skeleton one was the same, Here I was just guessing.. XD


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## VVoltz (Nov 28, 2010)

Guess who's family this is:










			
				Veho said:
			
		

>


LOOOOL, this one is the best i've read so far.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't believe I've never been in here before.


----------



## mehrab2603 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Nov 30, 2010)

Well... Since someone tried to make a topic like this one and was using that McDonalds pic as a demotivator... Got to top that by a better demotivator using the same pic...


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Dec 1, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 1, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>









Or would this be a better reply?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 1, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>


I've seen that available as a canvas in Cornwall.


My turn:


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Paarish (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Westside (Dec 2, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> snip


veho, why am I so in love with you?


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm lovable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And now for something completely different.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 5, 2010)

The Pokemon should have been wearing top hats and monocles... Maybe with a fancy mustache on some of them....


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## mehrab2603 (Dec 6, 2010)

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress....w=276&h=215


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Paarish (Dec 6, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

>








 Brilliant


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)

it could be in the other direction though...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> it could be in the other direction though...










..........At this point I'm probably turning this into a I'll reply with your pic with a pic thing.....


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)

reached quote limit


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> reached quote limit








(Yes I know it's old... still funny though...)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

>


Is this one of them?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)

this beats every single signpost in this thread..


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)

we are really dominating this thread right now


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 7, 2010)

Since you didn't set the bar too high..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 9, 2010)

If you're going to complicate wording...


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 12, 2010)

wow...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 13, 2010)

Difference games but same building!


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 13, 2010)

I shouldn't be laughing at that caption should I?... XD


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2010)

Dammit, whoever made that 

"The New Trollface" thread, I was going to post this, I quickly shopped it, but I was too slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 17, 2010)

If this makes you do a double-take, you watch too much porn


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> If this makes you do a double-take, you watch too much porn


Yeah, porn with girls that only shave one leg (and have an ear growing out of the other one). But if you're watching that kind of porn... you really need help.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 18, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you know anything about eating out? And I don't mean a restaurant...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

>


A big blue square that says "funnychill.com"? What's so funny about that?...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 19, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> A big blue square that says "funnychill.com"? What's so funny about that?...


It was changed


----------



## iYoshi- (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 22, 2010)

I LOL'ed too hard at this.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 23, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

>



LOL. Master Ball>Mewtwo


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 23, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> ]http://th08.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2010/320/e/f/mewtwo_by_jhallpokemon-d330lsw.png









That's BRILLIANT.


----------



## Trollology (Dec 23, 2010)

BAHA.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 23, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> BAHA.













Beat ya' with your own joke... concept.... thing...


----------



## iSneeze (Dec 23, 2010)

EvangelionEX said:
			
		

> LOL. Master Ball>Mewtwo
> 
> *picsnip*



HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Trollology (Dec 23, 2010)

@RiderLeangle: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler











It's even funnier when you look at the image's name.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL ^ 

IN THAT CASE, I WOULD CHOOSE SQUIRTLE.


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 27, 2010)

having fun looking here once ina while, keep it on guys

sux i can't seem to find how to attach pictures and share a few -_-'


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2010)

IN THAT CASE I'D CHOOSE SPECSAVERS


----------



## EvangelionEX (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2010)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> sux i can't seem to find how to attach pictures and share a few -_-'
> Get the image URL (right click on the image, click "Copy Image Location")
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monkat (Dec 29, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Spoiler



I find it more depressing than funny...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 29, 2010)

made this to accommodate the great news about the ps3! http://gbatemp.net/t271932-ps3-hackers-abl...n-code-and-more


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 31, 2010)

you're an amazing artist Blade, how long did that take?


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 31, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> you're an amazing artist Blade, how long did that take?


I hope you can see he only put an ugly flag and "HACK IT!!" in it do ya?


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 31, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and there was sarcasm, then realization


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> you're an amazing artist Blade, how long did that take?


over 9000 hours hand drawn too!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 5, 2011)

_*snip_
Oh yes.


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2011)

Spoiler: Every Batmobile Ever.


----------



## mameks (Jan 7, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Every Batmobile Ever.


My favourites are the ones from: 1989(Tim Burton's); 1992(Dark Knight); 1995(Forever); 1998(New Adventures of) ^~^


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2011)

I HAS A MELON


----------



## mameks (Jan 7, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> I HAS A MELON


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they come under "funny"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not to say it isn't a great picture though; took me a few minutes to get through it.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Do they come under "funny"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, some of those Batmobiles are funny, if not downright ridiculous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, it's not really "funny" as such, but since we don't have a "random/interesting pics" thread, I simply post all pics here


----------



## Westside (Jan 7, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do, your posts in this topic is usually the highlight of my pathetic day.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 7, 2011)

That 1992 Batmobile model is a bit too egotistic for Batman himself. I'm surprise, so many overhauls from all these years. Right now, it's not a complete to satisfied him.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 8, 2011)

batman is so rich to have all those cars. 

@shlong i don't how that image is funny, but i want to look stare at it.


----------



## mameks (Jan 8, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> batman is so rich to have all those cars.
> 
> @shlong i don't how that image is funny, but i want to look stare at it.


My reasoning was the same as Veho's, there isn't really a random picture thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



inorite? :3


----------



## EvangelionEX (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2011)

"iFloat"? Evidently, no, uDon't.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 8, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> [snippity-snip]
> 
> "iFloat"? Evidently, no, uDon't.




iLOLd

bwahahahaha


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 9, 2011)

Perhaps not as funny as one could be.
I find it funny.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2011)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Spoiler: IT'S A TRAP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Jan 10, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

>


what did you do to the cat???


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> what did you do to the cat???


He caught it mid-yawn?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 10, 2011)

Spoiler



[title: pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ]


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Spoiler


It's called a "gaff"


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## raulpica (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Auyx (Jan 19, 2011)

Gravity just wont give this guy a break!


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 21, 2011)

@above:


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Frogman (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2011)

Meanwhile, in Norway: 




Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## shito (Jan 29, 2011)

balls


----------



## .Chris (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## .Chris (Jan 29, 2011)

lol @ may


----------



## .Chris (Jan 29, 2011)

*Posts merged*


----------



## .Chris (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## .Chris (Jan 29, 2011)

*Posts merged*






*Posts merged*






*Posts merged*


----------



## .Chris (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 31, 2011)

You forgot this one


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> You forgot this one


(It was one long image. I didn't forget it, it simply wasn't there.)


----------



## .Chris (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 3, 2011)

​


----------



## bnwchbammer (Feb 4, 2011)

All I've got for now.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll just post this for now despite having thousands of funny pics..
.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## .Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

ima postin these again.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 6, 2011)

why reposting them


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2011)

¸


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## prowler (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Berthenk (Feb 12, 2011)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











Enough for now...


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 14, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

>


I lol'd


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## bnwchbammer (Feb 14, 2011)

Just in time for Valentines day.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 14, 2011)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Just in time for Valentines day.


this makes the ABC looks like carebears


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> bnwchbammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong! That's my special weapon! Only the higher trolls ever see that one


----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Feb 18, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Rly?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite Rly


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2011)

The smallest fish tank in the world (with actual fish):


----------



## Narayan (Feb 23, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> The smallest fish tank in the world (with actual fish):



i want one of those. i'll try building one.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 23, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

>


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 23, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> CA519705950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## .Chris (Feb 24, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .Chris (Feb 24, 2011)

For the *CatBoy.*



Spoiler


















I found *Monkat.*


----------



## Narayan (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL RobboticBuddy, I like your 3 posts.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't mock with former presidents


----------



## .Chris (Feb 24, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> LOL RobboticBuddy, I like your 3 posts.


thank you.


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 25, 2011)

don't wanna page stretch.



Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> _*ninjas. Ninjas everywhere.*_


A lot of the plot of the Star Wars films was in there somewhere.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2011)

And some of the Naruto plot was in the ninja comic thing too
btw:


----------



## mehrab2603 (Feb 27, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> I'll just post this for now despite having thousands of funny pics..
> .


hahaha hilarious


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 1, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>


If they are that big, why don't they just climb over the castle walls?


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## bnwchbammer (Mar 4, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 5, 2011)

OK theres going to be alot in here so spoilered for size..


Spoiler


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone knows what anime is in the "some combos" image in RiderLeangle's spoiler?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Anyone knows what anime is in the "some combos" image in RiderLeangle's spoiler?


If you mean This pic then http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyakka_Ry&#33...n_Samurai_Girls


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoo thanks. do they look god as what is shown in that pic?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Mar 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, in fact you see way more than in that pic..
(Oh, BTW I recommend looking for the uncensored eps even if they all aren't out uncensored yet)


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>


WOW!!


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> WOW!!


Here's the related article, and more pics


----------



## Narayan (Mar 14, 2011)

now i know why this became your thread


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## iMasaru (Mar 16, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erm, what about the warning tape one?


----------



## Dangy (Mar 16, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

>



i lol'd


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2011)

10 IS BETTER THAN JUST ONE


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## scrtmstr (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2011)

I may have posted this one already, but I can't be arsed to check.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 27, 2011)

dude said:
			
		

>


lol


----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 28, 2011)

meanwhile, on fox news


----------



## injected11 (Mar 28, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>


Touhou just got real.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 29, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

>


Roflmao.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> I may have posted this one already, but I can't be arsed to check.



still laughin XD "you forgot the straws!!"


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2011)

Spoiler: Surprise cock!

















Also, this.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Mar 29, 2011)

in the last panel is that the house in the middle? did it fall? its too small to see


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2011)

That tiny dot in the sky is the house, and that other tiny pink-ish dot is a hot air balloon following it. The house didn't fall, it landed safely.


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Mar 30, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>


will they be making one for the 3DS and NGP?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 30, 2011)

i hope so, i need to charge everytime i have to play.
thank god there are *Nintendo Re->Charge Hotspot for 3DS system* in your local park


----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Domination (Mar 31, 2011)

Funny because its true.


----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## prowler (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2011)

Spoiler: spoiler
























I would have that painting in my living room!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2011)

Spoiler: Inception










(Actually, Mexico City.)


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

an eagle an eagle. if i'm not mistaken it's a defensive Philippine Eagle!!


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2011)

Atlas tomato.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 6, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Atlas tomato.


i get it.
i am smart


----------



## RiderLeangle (Apr 6, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it but it doesn't seem that funny... I guess the punchline is mything or something


----------



## Raika (Apr 6, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it too, I read too much Greek mythology. X_X


----------



## Narayan (Apr 7, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are those who doesn't know what atlas do?


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 7, 2011)

his punishment is to carry  a giant tomato for the rest of his life


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Shockwind (Apr 9, 2011)

Spoiler



[title:This made me think that the dog's about to poo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]









Spoiler



[title:Look! The dog's grinning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]









Spoiler



[title:I lol'd so hard when I saw this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]







That's all. It's been a long time since I posted something here.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 10, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Raika (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 11, 2011)

I found this too wacky to pass up


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## BlueStar (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 11, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

>


That one is fantastic.


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 19, 2011)

This post has been removed by * tigris*
_Reason: It was very NSFW_


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2011)

A rare picture of the elusive Abnocto fox in its natural habitat (in front of a computer).


----------



## Westside (Apr 26, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> A rare picture of the elusive Abnocto fox in its natural habitat (in front of a computer).


What's he watching?


----------



## RiderLeangle (Apr 26, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you want to know?...


----------



## rastsan (Apr 26, 2011)

nice fox.  not to be weird but I have red fox fur in my collection.  (I shot it myself)  First and only time I ever hunted with my grandfather.   sold the main stuff and kept only a tiny bit for myself.  
foxes generally hunt smaller critters, mice, bugs and such.  So that fox is probably watching the small movements...


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fox hentai.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Continuing with the fox motif: 






The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Apr 29, 2011)

The ball owned a horse XD


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Sumea (Apr 29, 2011)

sorry boys


----------



## Nujui (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2011)

Wat.


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (May 2, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>


I believe thats from the new transformers movie.


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I believe thats from the new transformers movie.


Would that make the truck Optimus Prime? 



Isn't Optimus Prime male? 





Spoiler


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 4, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Wat.








It would be great if 4'33" actually triggered that.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 5, 2011)

the song was originally something copyrighted. i looked it up and it was in the comment section. it was done on purpose


----------



## BrightNeko (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>





Spoiler


----------



## Veho (May 6, 2011)




----------



## BlueStar (May 6, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> the song was originally something copyrighted. i looked it up and it was in the comment section. it was done on purpose




I think you need to look up the song to get the joke.

EDIT: Wait, I see what you mean.


----------



## Veho (May 6, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sausage is just explaining how the guy got YouTube to remove the audio track. Not even YouTube would remove 4?33? for "copyright" reasons, so the poster included a different song in the video, and that song got removed. 

So yeah. The pic is fake(d). But it's still funny   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Ninja'd by the edit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT EDIT: Doggie.


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 8, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> the song was originally something copyrighted. i looked it up and it was in the comment section. it was done on purpose


Indeed it was; I read the same comment.

Like I said in my post, it would be great if 4'33" were actually responsible though.


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2011)




----------



## sergster1 (May 10, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Westside (May 10, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> LOL


lol, that's actually really good.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 10, 2011)

a level 48 pounding a level 4?
PEDOBEAR APPROVES


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2011)

Think about this one for a moment. It's brilliantly subtle.


----------



## sergster1 (May 11, 2011)

Explains itself


----------



## ball2012003 (May 11, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Explains itself


Yeah. That's hilarious.


----------



## sergster1 (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Veho (May 13, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Veho (May 14, 2011)




----------



## sergster1 (May 14, 2011)

Rondell... USE THE FORCE.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (May 14, 2011)

i expected sony :l

whoah whoah wait.

"this is where sony will keep their customer information"

"gawker security"


----------



## sergster1 (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Veho (May 17, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (May 17, 2011)




----------



## BlueStar (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2011)

What the...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And now for something completely different.


----------



## koimayeul (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Veho (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Cyan (May 19, 2011)

Pikatchulhu !


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (May 20, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## BlueStar (May 21, 2011)

Not so much funny as awesome






Not a painting, but a photograph.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 21, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (May 22, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

>



cho aniki!! manliness RULES


----------



## BrightNeko (May 22, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Veho (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Veho (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (May 27, 2011)

Spoiler



incase hotlinking not allowed >.>
http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/photos/....png?1306357672


----------



## Narayan (May 27, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol ps3-chan violated. personal info leaking. it's ecchi


----------



## BrightNeko (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2011)




----------



## adamshinoda (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Veho (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Mantis41 (May 28, 2011)

Did Prince Phillip Fart?


----------



## Wizerzak (May 28, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Did Prince Phillip Fart?



hilarious but looks fake to me. look at the lighting and the relation of them to the pillar.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 29, 2011)

some nsfw stuff in this :s



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Veho (May 31, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2011)

This is really on a public bathroom in my town


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 3, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

>


*facepalm*

luckily its just /v/, not /b/


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

>


I miss the days of dial-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> BEP


But that would mean Will I Am changed his sex somewhere along the way   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (And he used to be such a cute little girl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 5, 2011)

wat


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 5, 2011)

I had two to post, but one of them could possibly get me banned, so I'll avoid posting it. It was more of this Pokemorph Generator stuff though... It involved morphing Cloyster on the left side and Venusaur on the right.. And that's all I'll say. The rest is NSFW.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 5, 2011)

This one for Linkin Park fans


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2011)

The maned wolf:


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 6, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> The maned wolf:



OMG! It's VA's GF! Anyways here's mine: (I made them myself (first isn't MADE, it's a genuine e-mail I received from Microsoft))





Justin Bieber is SO gay.


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2011)

Keep watching the black dot in the middle of the picture.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## amaro (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 12, 2011)

_*snip_

Sorry for offensive language.


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2011)

Reads like a self-help book, handles like a bistro. 



Spoiler











Steers like a bull. 

Catch the references, get a picture of a cookie.


----------



## Flame (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## pistone (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 14, 2011)

that mask makes him totally anonymous

he is legion


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 14, 2011)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> Spoiler


Except "Adolph" is mispelt.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)

What the hell am I supposed to type here?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 16, 2011)

Banana ?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)

More captcha trolls.


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 17, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> More captcha trolls.


i once had [censored] sparsti.


[censored] SPARSTI.

i posted it on irc and now i dont know where the image is anymore

[censored] is what afro american rappers often say about their 'homies'

"all dem [moosh]es 'r kickin' in the front seat, chillin' in da back seat, gotta make ma mind up, which seat to take."


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2011)

Quaaaaid.... start the reactor...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

first


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 19, 2011)

also funny (own creation)
made with photoshop 2005++ edition 2010 update mod 2011 upgrade revolution cracked by s.h. 4 fr33 h4x0rz l33yt 5h1zz aka paint


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Rydian (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 20, 2011)

[url=http://i.imgur.com/IMbVD.jpg]http://i.imgur.com/IMbVD.jpg[/url]


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

>


That's furry-ist discrimination


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 20, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 20, 2011)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> (snip)



Snopes has a good analysis of this piece of glurge

http://www.snopes.com/glurge/twoquestions.asp


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 20, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

>


Fucking WIN


----------



## Rydian (Jun 20, 2011)

(He joined and it took him like an hour to realize I was calling him Gordon.)


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 20, 2011)

shut up and jam  >=O *noticed the tag line of the game*


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2011)

Also, unrelated:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 23, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Reads like a self-help book, handles like a bistro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trouble is, when it comes to #40, I am _genuinely_ not sure.


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 24, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

>



Someone PLEASE tell me what anime this is from.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 24, 2011)

"mi breasto haevo uno thusando Terbyt Memro" 100% original japanese title


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 24, 2011)

The best essay ever written.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 25, 2011)

*Hopes nobody else has posted this*






also






furthermore






plus






along with






moving along






everyone agrees






apparently






finally to top it all off a big fat


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 26, 2011)

*RUNS*


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 26, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 26, 2011)

I lol'd at the "Magikarp" one


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Jun 27, 2011)

Spoiler: Note, this isn't meant to offend anyone! Sorry if it does!






















































Spoiler



[titleBLIGATORY FURRY POSTS!]













Spoiler: EVEN MOAR FUR!!


















Spoiler: GUESS WHAT!?













Spoiler



[title:MAYBE NSFW!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]









Spoiler









 ...OWAIT!?



*RUNS AWAY*


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

>


This most come to America!


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Nimbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to get a MOTHER F*CKING DRAGONITE! 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qe9O90cD80[/youtube]


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Spoiler


I don't think I found this one, but I did find this
http://www.cracked.com/article_18892_5-ins...e-are-real.html


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep... Its a god damn thomas the tank engine manga...


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 27, 2011)

Super Hero, The Simpsons Edition!


----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

>





Spoiler: Spoiler regarding 8-Bit Theater



You haven't read 8-Bit Theater, have you?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 28, 2011)

No shit, Sherlock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Black Ops...Pony edition?


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2011)

Also, beardog:


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2011)

Spoiler: Contrast, lol.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 2, 2011)

yes i can talk about what i dont see.
for example,

MY LITTLE PONY IS AWESOME EXCEPT FOR THE FACT THAT I NEVER SAW IT.


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> yes i can talk about what i dont see.
> for example,
> 
> MY LITTLE PONY IS AWESOME EXCEPT FOR THE FACT THAT I NEVER SAW IT.


So that's how it's gonna be, eh?


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Jul 4, 2011)

hella fat nutz u got thare


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2011)

The writing ball.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

MONKAT HAS RETUR---

fuck


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> MONKAT HAS RETUR---
> 
> fuck


The similarity is uncanny.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 5, 2011)

you would u get my hopes up like that? that's just pure evil


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## amaro (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2011)

For the Game Of Thrones fans in here: 



Spoiler: Not really a spoiler, just huge.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## wasim (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## amaro (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't see why my other post was removed.
Regardless of the fact that it was from 4chan, it was amusing (at least to me) and had no objectionable content.
Understandable.
;_;


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 11, 2011)

^People would no longer care that you are an assassin, at least no males and lesbians 8D


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 11, 2011)

^^ Massive turret you got there.


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## amaro (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 12, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoNoeS8Xfh8[/youtube]


----------



## GenesisX (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 12, 2011)

these made me lol


----------



## amaro (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 13, 2011)

made me lol


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Jul 13, 2011)

OMFG Portable Attrocities!






I swear Joey, if you call me one more effing time...just one more effing time...





People who've playd Pokemon Vietnamese Crystal will get the next one
















Hey Look everybody!

IT'S THE MAN!!!








Spoiler: UBER CRITICAL INFORMATION THAT YOU WILL READ! DESU!









Lol not really Desu!


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 14, 2011)

milk


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 15, 2011)

This one isn't so funny as it is awesome!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's another, lolit'stouhourelated.




Ran used Hyper Nosebleed Beam!

It's super effective!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 15, 2011)

Touhou related jokes will work better in a doujin/touhou site nimbus, i doubt many people here know about it >_> 
Could be wrong dunno


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2011)

One of these pics from the Tour de France has been shooped (can't remember which): 












One does not simply cycle past Mont Saint Michel. 

No, wait, apparently one does.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## metamaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Read it to the end. Read it twice.


----------



## sergster1 (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 19, 2011)

down syndrome link


----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 20, 2011)

More depressing than funny.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 20, 2011)

made me lol


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2011)

Silly blue haired man, alcohol is not your friend. Alcohol is an enemy. 



And only a coward runs away from his enemies.


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Kwartel (Jul 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> made me lol


Omgz. D.Gray-man reverence. You've hit a weak spot. ^^


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 22, 2011)

CAPCOM!!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2011)

Cyborg tortoise.


----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 23, 2011)

POST PAGE 2 NOW!!!!


----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't have it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even know what comic that's from   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Okay, found it, it's from an issue of Angel, the Angel Annual #1.


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

I finally have a funny picture to post:


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 26, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I finally have a funny picture to post:


Why would Mila talk about Graces F ? she's from Xillia


----------



## Paarish (Jul 26, 2011)

Jerome10 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


technicalities...


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 26, 2011)

if graces f does well xilla might catch a boat maybe? >>


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> if graces f does well xilla might catch a boat maybe? >>


they said that the decision on whether to localise Xillia wont be based on sales but on how much you harrass them about it.... or something to that effect


----------



## machomuu (Jul 27, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I finally have a funny picture to post:


That made me laugh.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

not funny. just wanna share this nice image


Spoiler


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 27, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well my PS3 is so covered in dust it might not even work! oh well may as well pester them to bring it anyway.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 27, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 27, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> not funny. just wanna share this nice image
> 
> 
> Spoiler


you and your yandere...

not bad though


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## prowler (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 29, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

>


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 29, 2011)

Whats cool about that image is I posted it already, just not here but on frozenindignation's page. You sort of almost copy cat :|


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 29, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> Whats cool about that image is I posted it already, just not here but on frozenindignation's page. You sort of almost copy cat :|


...what. ._.

I have no clue what you are talking about, i got this off a forum i frequent.
If you want, i can link you to the forum, maybe through a PM/email, since it has 18+ content i can't link it here :x


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## pistone (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Rydian (Jul 30, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> Hey Look everybody!
> 
> IT'S THE MAN!!!


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 30, 2011)

I have so much in common with that girl ._.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> I have so much in common with that girl ._.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2011)

To be fair, the guy thought of it too, but then acted like it's a weird and freakish thing to think of, to cover the fact he came up with the same idea. 

Douche.


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2011)

Spoiler



You tried to look over the bend, didn't you?


----------



## Narayan (Jul 31, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to look over the bend, didn't you?





Spoiler



no. but it made me dizzy.


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> no. but it made me dizzy.





Spoiler



Good


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Aug 1, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to look over the bend, didn't you?



*Gets hypnotized*

What is thy bidding, my master...?


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Aug 1, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

>


Chuck norrises toilet paper is so heavy duty that it cannot be view by man kind.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 1, 2011)

crazy hair & hot body babe on the left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and is that one to the right a chick!?


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 1, 2011)

iPhone+Android+China=This?




fixed it


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2011)

iPhone+Android+China=image no longer available? Either that's a subtle jab at censorship, or the image you wanted to post got removed.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2011)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> iPhone+Android+China=This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WANT THAT FUCKING NOW


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

>



and this is why Nintendo beats Sony


----------



## prowler (Aug 2, 2011)

20 old ass games that they can't gain any more profit off anyway.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 2, 2011)

lol i like this on


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 2, 2011)

Spoiler



Happy Ramadan Superhero!


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Aug 3, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

>








i'm speechless.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 3, 2011)

How to punish kids nowadays (also builds up their arms like John Cena, just holding the thing! MAGIC)


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 3, 2011)

Jolly good day mate!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Aug 3, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

>



I had one when I was 6/7ish. They kicked arse.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 3, 2011)

lol it was the beast at the time but now that i look behind it had only double dragon for good game.. the rest is butt ugly crap (ninja gaiden, KLAX, olympic gold..)


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I love this thread!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'd hard at the apple one.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## junn (Aug 8, 2011)

*




*


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Aug 11, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

>


I have to know, where in the hell did you find this?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2011)

There should be a funny .gif thread.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 11, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


knowyourmeme.com, look for "Come at me bro"


----------



## Nujui (Aug 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have rephrase that to "Where did this originate?" But I found my answer anyway.


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2011)

*Star Wars as seen by Dr Seuss.*


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

>


Context plz, ktnx.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Aug 12, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>



Genosect!? Is that you!?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

>


What game is that?


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tales of symphonia (Gamecube) (PS2 (JP only))


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 12, 2011)

LULLZ
If Mario was designed in 2010...






Here are much more of Mario in 2010 or something!

It's old but I hate these tutorials in every game.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

*Posts merged*






*Posts merged*


----------



## Veho (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 14, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>




Well, they Got Gryffindor and Slytherin right [lion and snake]. But I'll be damned if that bird was a Raven. Then again... Meh, details.

PS
Honey badgers FTW!!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 14, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> But I'll be damned if that bird was a Raven. Then again... Meh, details.


The symbol of the Ravenclaw House is an eagle.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 16, 2011)

BONUS! Just train OR roller coaster!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 16, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, that sucks... Then again, Gryffindors don't have griffins... And that isn't an eagle either, I reckon.

But like I said... Meh.


----------



## amaro (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 17, 2011)

amaro said:
			
		

> snip.


That isn't funny, but it's super-kool.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 17, 2011)

lol gifbin thats so funny


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 17, 2011)

huh, what's it showing for you?


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 17, 2011)

it shows that the image is not going to show


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Forstride (Aug 20, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> amaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL?!  That's freaky as fuck!


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Defiance (Aug 21, 2011)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

>



LMAO that's hilarious!


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## junn (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazing miniatures: 






Wait, what? 



If you get this one, you are a geek: 






(And so am I   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## prowler (Aug 22, 2011)

Veho reddits for sure





http://feelafraidcomic.com/54.php


----------



## Narayan (Aug 22, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> -snip-
> If you get this one, you are a geek:
> -snip-





Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]resistance is


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2011)

I may have already posted this one but whatever: 

The Amazing Shrinking Dog:


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Snailface (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been in an old-fashioned romantic mood all day so I decided to share this touching and sad little love letter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dawww...


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2011)

It's a dog-sit-dog world out there.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Wetlands (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2011)

Lava cake recipe: 
Ingredients: 1 cup of lava... 











Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 26, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> If you get this one, you are a geek:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SilentRevolt (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 27, 2011)

OK this is sort of NSFW


Spoiler


----------



## machomuu (Aug 27, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> OK this is sort of NSFW
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I thought the end was funny, the rest was pretty hot.


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 28, 2011)

That one was for a kid that asked their grandma for a wii XD


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

>


Since when was porn not allowed here? 

Oh wait, members at your level don't have access to that subforum. 

Never mind.


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 2, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>


That picture is retarded because the 3DS is NOT a DS revision.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 2, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's how the average person sees it, as just another DS.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 2, 2011)

Smiley @ Emoticons for cats!


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Nimbus (Sep 4, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Smiley @ Emoticons for cats!


^
Every one of these could describe me at any given point on any forum. They're perfect...


Now, I shall contribute something of value to this wonderful thread full of priceless memories and information.

In honor of Touhou 13's release, and my inability to even play it on EASY MODO anymore from not playing it for 1-2 years on end,







Now, onto some non Danmaku related stuffs.











Strangely Unrelated to eachother






Dr. Wily finally found out the correct way to dominate ze world!






Pokemon Vietnamese Crystal: One big Lost In Translation fest!





Wild Coffee Appeared! 
Nimbus used Pay! 
Nimbus used Glare!
Coffee sat on the table in front of Nimbus! 
Nimbus Used Drink! It was Super Effective!
Wild Coffee's Hot Temperature activated! Nimbus was burnt!
Nimbus used Yelp! A few other people stared, but nothing happened
Nimbus was hurt by his burn
Wild Coffee sat on the table.
Nimbus clasped his lips/mouth, and flinched.
Nimbus was hurt by his burn!
Nimbus was cured of his burn somehow.
Nimbus used Bide!
Coffee still sat on table, steaming.
Nimbus is biding his time.
Coffee did nothing, and eventually cooled off.
Nimbus drank coffee and was not burnt! It's really super effective!
Wild Coffee Fainted!
Nimbus Gained 1000 Experience Points, and became Hyperactive!
Nimbus is Chasing his tail!






http://gbatemp.net/pix/226159/20110714_065...1978134c7_t.png Now go on and post, I've found all I can for the day.

Besides, I gots Zombies to killz in Stage 3 or so of TH13, as soon as I can stop being failsauce against Yuyuko...love her new theme btw.!


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

>








 Poor little guy, it's like he hadn't even noticed the lion cub before and he's all "OMFG it's a lion get in the car  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> *snip*


So what's that about? Context please.


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 5, 2011)

IS NOTHING SACRED ANYMORE?


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 5, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to read homestuck to get it then do a bit of research to get it.


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> you have to read homestuck


I tried, a while ago. I just couldn't.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 5, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is really slow at first sadly but when it picks up it kind of just doesn't stop  until its going to fast you wonder how there aren't many plot holes. Pretty much if you can make it past act 1 you'll love it.


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> it is really slow at first sadly but when it picks up it kind of just doesn't stop  until its going to fast you wonder how there aren't many plot holes. Pretty much if you can make it past act 1 you'll love it.


So people keep telling me, but I could never get past act 1, and not for lack of trying. I follow a lot of webcomics, and I've never had a problem with reading through a thousand (or more) -strip archive to catch up, but with HS, one sitting is about as much as I can manage, and once I stop reading for the day I just don't feel like picking it up again.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 6, 2011)

it takes some trying thats for sure -_- I want to compare it to FF13 with its whole 20 hours hallway thing. Just the pay off for homestuck is 3000 times better and more worth it.


----------



## junn (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2011)

_*snipped_


----------



## Paarish (Sep 7, 2011)

junn said:
			
		

>


lol nice try


----------



## prowler (Sep 7, 2011)

VGCATS SUCK but it's Deus Ex related


----------



## junn (Sep 8, 2011)

Paarish said:
			
		

> junn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least i tried.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2011)

Perspective. 






Yo dawg. 






NOM... SO... CLOSE....


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2011)

The neck stretch exercise.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 9, 2011)

...I don't get it.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 9, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> ...I don't get it.


It isn't really funny.....


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> ...I don't get it.


Well in order to see it "properly" you have to tilt your head to one side and then the other, and that's an inadvertent neck stretchy exercise


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 9, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh I get it now, lol. It just looked at the pics straight and rotated my eyes instead, because I'm ninja like that.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 10, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

>


I read the comic entierely from the start without skipping anything.
The comic's argument is invalid.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> I read the comic entierely from the start without skipping anything.
> The comic's argument is invalid.


How so? The comic says that the way to make people read a text heavy comic is to put an interesting image at the end so that people would read through all the text to get some context and explanation. So if anything, the fact you read the whole comic proves the comic's point. 

You _could_ say that you would have read the whole comic even if it didn't have the humping crayons at the end, but that isn't the case here.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## chinboogie (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## junn (Sep 11, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> The neck stretch exercise.


nice..Kate Upton..check out her Staring Contest Commercial.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NVcRCyFy08.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 11, 2011)

junn said:
			
		

> nice..Kate Upton..check out her Staring Contest Commercial.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NVcRCyFy08.


mmmmmmm~     Kate Upton~

Love her douggie vid....I could marry her.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 11, 2011)

Spoiler



sorry


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2011)

Wat.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 11, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> snip.


idonteven..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's more confusing than funny....


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2011)

When you see it...


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## prowler (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> Spoiler


That's not funny, he was an interesting character that


Spoiler



I really thought died, I had a feeling throughout the episode that he would


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 14, 2011)

To any one who doesn't know who that is its hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also its kind of sad he didn't do that >> was an "oh shit things got serious" and then nope.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 14, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> I read the comic entierely from the start without skipping anything.
> The comic's argument is invalid.


It's not invalid.

It says "a lot", not "all".
For the record, I read it all the way through first too.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 15, 2011)

[youtube]XvhRYBqYxCU[/youtube]


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 15, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> snip.


A picture in youtube tags...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This thread isn't funny anymore.............


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 15, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

>


i want to see that show! 


also, 
must...have......cookkiee!!! durrr


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2011)

...yeah.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 16, 2011)

Ooooh, so SHE'S the one!


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 17, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Sep 17, 2011)

^They did the same thing with the Wii and DS.  And the PSP.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 18, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.
The point of the comic is that people are going to go and skip the text, then once they see the picture at the end, they go back and read the whole comic so that they understand why the crayons are there.


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Nope.
> The point of the comic is that people are going to go and skip the text, then once they see the picture at the end, they go back and read the whole comic so that they understand why the crayons are there.


The point of the comic is that (a lot of) people will skip a text heavy comic _entirely_, without reading it at all (*TL;DR LOL*). The image at the end serves to intrigue people like that and trick them into reading the text.  













Monkey style kung fu:


----------



## mameks (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## mameks (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## sergster1 (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Sep 19, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

>


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 19, 2011)

The last panel on that one is hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Not that the rest of it isn't)


----------



## ferofax (Sep 20, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

>


ahaha, poor soul, always dying due to Arthur Dent. XD

which reminds me, i have the entire text on my DS. i should go back to reading it again.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Sep 20, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Sep 20, 2011)

Stupid fucking fail forum deleting stuff in my post for no reason.
Finding another post.


Spoiler








http://www.viruscomix.com/gotes.jpg


Deleted one of the pics >_>


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> *snip*


Proof that gameplay > graphics.


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 21, 2011)

´


----------



## mameks (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

>


The early years:


----------



## mameks (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Sep 23, 2011)

Spoiler: Warning, Loooooong Picture


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 23, 2011)

ferofax said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agrajag was the petunias, not the whale.


----------



## mameks (Sep 23, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## sergster1 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 26, 2011)

is the last one netscape?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## sergster1 (Sep 26, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> is the last one netscape?


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2011)

The next Death Star will be DIY: 

























THEY FLY! (WE'RE DOOMED  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## dsfanatic5 (Sep 27, 2011)

I was at the state fair a couple years ago, and I spotted this sign.  Sure I knew there was a candy shop on the bottom floor called Grandpa's, but my troubled mind told me to take a picture.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Sep 27, 2011)

1st one probably already posted but I haven't had time to look through the topic


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











I shouldn't be laughing at this one...


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2011)

Watching be damned, I wanna join in


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Sep 27, 2011)

^I don't see the funny.


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2011)

"Funny" is not requisite.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Sep 27, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> ^I don't see the funny.


Then put your mind into the gutter more?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 27, 2011)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the joke, but my gut is unaffected.


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## wasim (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Sep 30, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> *snip


I don't get what's so funny. It's an amazingly great story.


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 30, 2011)

Unsure if repost or not, to lazy to look.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

^ Dat be funny.  I knew you could do it.


----------



## sergster1 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## wasim (Sep 30, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

>


sooo true


----------



## Narayan (Sep 30, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so i'm still stuck on 1990.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## sergster1 (Sep 30, 2011)

A hot dog.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 30, 2011)

http://lasserwulf.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/trollface1.png

It's worth it if you zoom to the original image size.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Sep 30, 2011)

s4mid4re said:
			
		

>


Well duh, He lives in the hood...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 1, 2011)

RiderLeangle: OMFG!


----------



## Nujui (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't get it.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Oct 1, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> I don't get it.


Don't get something about clits, story of your life huh?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## MADKATZ99 (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Oct 2, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Spoiler


This whole post.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 2, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Rydian (Oct 3, 2011)

Veho's posts always brighten my day.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not sure what that says about the general quality of your days


----------



## ShakeBunny (Oct 3, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Oct 3, 2011)

If I need to laugh I just go into this thread


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> Snip.


/win.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 4, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

>


Mozilla Firefox
Google Chrome
Opera
Safari
Internet Explorer


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2011)

That "win" picture is pretty fail, and the guy who posted the last line is a worthless troll and the reason we can't have nice things.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 6, 2011)

that last picture is unfunny and nor is


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2011)

"I'll be keeping an eye on you."


----------



## mameks (Oct 6, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 9, 2011)

now if only i had this in junior high science wouldn't have been a bitch


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't simply link youtube any more so
THE FOLLOWING IS *NSFW* I think..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmThJBHvfqc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> I can't simply link youtube any more so
> THE FOLLOWING IS *NSFW* I think..
> -snip-



It...was...Thhhhrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > I can't simply link youtube any more so
> ...


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Paarish (Oct 9, 2011)

machomuu said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...


I don't see what the problem is


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2011)

Paarish said:


> I don't see what the problem is


You are looking in the wrong direction then.  


Anyway,,,


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Spoiler: I see your






Veho said:


>








Spoiler: And I raise you a












Also: 





Veho said:


> Spoiler


It was.


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 10, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Spoiler: I see your
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, no fair you have a TARDIS


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Cyan (Oct 11, 2011)

Veho said:


>


Best costume ever


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 11, 2011)

I feel like one of the few people that understand the only reason the tail is there is because it is the "3" DS


----------



## mameks (Oct 12, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> I can't simply link youtube any more so
> THE FOLLOWING IS *NSFW* I think..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmThJBHvfqc&amp;feature=player_embedded






Paarish said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


Neither 
It's not actually that bad 



Spoiler








1. http://americaisretarded.com/chemo.jpg The Journal of Clinical Oncology, Dec 2004.
2. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17222789 Cancer Cell. 2007 Jan 11
3. http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/2/31/31ra34.abstract Sci Transl Med 12 May 2010 
4. http://progressreport.cancer.gov/graphs-jpeg/lco1.jpg


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2011)

shlong said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually a bit misleading. Chemotherapy has a success rate of 40% in some cancers, and is completely ineffective in others, giving an average of 2% overall, but chemo isn't recommended where it doesn't do anything. The study on dichloroacetic acid that showed the 80% effectiveness was only done on one type of cancer, and the overall average is unknown.

And besides, sodium dichloroacetate (the compound actually used in treatment; dichloroacetic acid itself is volatile, horribly corrosive and toxic) is cheap, can be bought from pharmacies, some clinics already use it to treat cancer, and if you approach your doctor with the resources you posted up there, (s)he should have no problem in (highly unofficially) suggesting it as a treatment. It can't be prescribed or officially recommended for fear of horrible, horrible lawsuits (yet another problem with healthcare these days).

And the real question isn't why pharmaceutical companies aren't investing in clinical trials for a drug they can't make any money off (why _would_ they?), it's why isn't anyone else paying for them. I'm looking at you, Bill Gates.


On to merrier topics: the economy!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

and finally... heaven.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Oct 14, 2011)

isn't this what memebase is for?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3Ci09GwAmg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## alidsl (Oct 16, 2011)

That is incredible


----------



## mameks (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Westside (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2011)

Kinda reminds me of this one (only more funny and less emo):


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Oct 19, 2011)

Veho said:


>


*salutes*


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2011)

Exploding turkey! 





I FUCKING LOVE LEAVES!!1!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 19, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


>


Well, he's fired.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 19, 2011)

http://api.ning.com/...L/WordofGod.jpg


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2011)

New VS Old Testament explained: 






















If you get this one, you're old:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 20, 2011)

Veho said:


> If you get this one, you're old:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I was always frightened of that thing.
Were you even _supposed_ to be able to outrun it? Because I never could...


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2011)

You can press F and gain some extra speed and that lets you evade it for a while. Since the game map is circular, once you go full circle and get to the starting line again, the yeti stops chasing you. But you're not actually supposed to outrun it, it's meant to eat you and thus make you respawn at the start (so if you reach the starting line again on your own, its work is done one way or the other).


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 20, 2011)

Veho said:


> If you get this one, you're old:
> 
> 
> Spoiler




I'm 19, I get it, and I know how to out run it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 20, 2011)

Veho said:


> You can press F and gain some extra speed and that lets you evade it for a while. Since the game map is circular, once you go full circle and get to the starting line again, the yeti stops chasing you. But you're not actually supposed to outrun it, it's meant to eat you and thus make you respawn at the start (so if you reach the starting line again on your own, its work is done one way or the other).


So that skier is eternally doomed. :<

(To be honest, I never cared about the course; I just liked jumping in the right places to set the trees on fire)


----------



## alidsl (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> (To be honest, I never cared about the course; I just liked jumping in the right places to set the trees on fire)


Same here. I didn't even know the game had a goal to it, I thought it was just a sandbox (snowbox) where you could just ski... free. 

Hence the name.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 21, 2011)

I love monty python ^^  , don't plan on watching the human centipede though (has anyone actually watched it?)


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 23, 2011)

alidsl said:


> I love monty python ^^  , don't plan on watching the human centipede though (has anyone actually watched it?)


Win.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 23, 2011)

Veho said:


> If you get this one, you're old:


Meanie.


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2011)

D Day: 






Tiny tanks!


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 24, 2011)

neko please stop you are making me think weridly when i think professor layton


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2011)

Then his work here is done   

Zombiedoodle!


----------



## pistone (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 25, 2011)

That link one made tea shoot out my nose T_T


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2011)

I WORK IN A FIRE MINE. I MINE FIRE.


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndA69KiffJE


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ndA69KiffJE


That is too epic for words


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 28, 2011)

[yt]td-qFfTig88[/yt]


----------



## xalphax (Oct 29, 2011)

Veho said:


>


Those are impossibly awesome!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Cyan (Oct 30, 2011)

I like a lot all those pumpkin's and vegetables sculptures 
Not only the pokemons, the previews pages had some great ones too.

Edit:
the artist (Andy Bergholtz) went on TV (bbc news)




and is posting on a forum. (not pumpkin's carving)


----------



## wasim (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hastala Vista Baby! Is shooting time!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy birthday, mister Eastwood...


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Narayan (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2011)

Spoiler: Big 'uns


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## BlueStar (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/12606663789/2/tumblr_lugmdqOPms1qz9aix
http://www.tumblr.com/photo/1280/12606663789/3/tumblr_lugmdqOPms1qz9aix


----------



## Nujui (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 12, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> http://www.tumblr.co...gmdqOPms1qz9aix
> http://www.tumblr.co...gmdqOPms1qz9aix


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 12, 2011)

don't remember if I posted


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2011)

(Yes, it's real.)













BATBEAR!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 17, 2011)

Alan John said:


>


w00t @ linking directly from Smosh

I want to do that and put it up on a notice board at college.


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2011)

O WLY? 




















The dog is either thinking "I'm helping!" or "I finally caught it!"  










And now, WTF:


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 18, 2011)

Veho said:


> And now, WTF:



Blaine the train is quite a pain.


----------



## person66 (Nov 18, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:


>


Good will never say goodbye?


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 18, 2011)

(I didn't make this. Don't ask me what "prounced" means.)


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2011)

Ghoti & chips.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 20, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> (I didn't make this. Don't ask me what "prounced" means.)


I believe a "prounce" is a particularly flamboyant manner of jumping out from a hidden position.


----------



## mameks (Nov 20, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > (I didn't make this. Don't ask me what "prounced" means.)
> ...


I believe you'll find this to be prance :3


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2011)

shlong said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


Prance doesn't require the hiding bit.


----------



## mameks (Nov 20, 2011)

Veho said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > ProtoKun7 said:
> ...


Ah, you have a point.
I believe that this would prounce then.
May gods forgive me for posting this.


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2011)

What does the scouter say about its flamboyancy level? 

It's _over *nine THOUSAAAAND !!!!*_ 

That's.... FABULOUS!


----------



## alidsl (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Nov 20, 2011)

http://imgur.com/a/JrV7F


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Chikaku-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

Spoiler: Link Mash-Ups~


----------



## alidsl (Nov 21, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


>


That's the best one


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 23, 2011)

Dude I'ma warn you now this picture
THIS PICTURE
its like so.. disturbing I can't... I CAN'T EVEN BELIEVE IT
You've been warned
just... don't click the spoiler
its VERY
VERY
VERY
NSFW
so...
don't...
click o_o



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2011)

Reminds me of the cardcrusher. "Do you want this ice cream? *crush*"


----------



## Rydian (Nov 23, 2011)

Veho said:


>


*heart melts*


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2011)

GUESS THE SONG: 






BLACK FRIDAY: 






BADGER BADGER BADGER BADGER...


----------



## DeathscytheX (Nov 25, 2011)

Veho said:


> GUESS THE SONG:



Thanks for reminding me of that great song by The Cure.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 25, 2011)

DeathscytheX said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > GUESS THE SONG:
> ...


There's also a New Order song in the first panel.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's a couple directly 'borrowed' from one of my fave site. xP














Yeah, they're all from failblog, but I love fail blog, it's so awesome.


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## Necron (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> DeathscytheX said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for reminding me of that great song by The Cure.
> ...


The last panel also features a guy getting down on Friday.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.halolz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/halolz-dot-com-legendofzelda-missinglink.jpg


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 29, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 29, 2011)

Veho said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > DeathscytheX said:
> ...


That's not a song, that's a banshee's mating call.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## philip11 (Nov 29, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 4, 2011)

Veho said:


>


SMASHING PUMPKINS, GROMIT!


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 4, 2011)

I never really bothered with the whole catch them all thing. Usually I only end up with 8 or 11 per game and juggle them (excluding legendaries)


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## mameks (Dec 5, 2011)

Veho.

Je t'aime


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2011)

Before microwaves:


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Dec 7, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


>


I saw a similar thing done with a penis earlier


----------



## Paarish (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2011)

SMOOOOCH





Glitches in the Matrix


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 10, 2011)

Veho said:


>


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 10, 2011)

Veho said:


>


I'm... done with coffee...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Westside (Dec 12, 2011)

*	I don't always make homophobic campaign ads But when I do, I dress like a gay cowboy*


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2011)

There is nothing inherently gay about that jacket. 

Just sayin.


----------



## Westside (Dec 13, 2011)

Nothing against the gays bro, but it's just an irony how he dressed up like he was about to shoot a scene in broke back while making an anti-gay ad.


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2011)

So he's a homophobic cowboy dressed up as a gay cowboy that's dressed up as a straight cowboy. It's like a Russian nesting doll of gay.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## kevan (Dec 16, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> *Snip*


That guy looks like me 
Wait a second... 
D: 

Edit:


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## kevan (Dec 16, 2011)

Edit: Maddy says she is really ashamed of you Chi


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:


>


This one's lost on me.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> This one's lost on me.


Fi (from Skyward Sword) constantly warns you when your battery is about to die.


----------



## Westside (Dec 16, 2011)

saddest and truest picture ever:


Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Dec 17, 2011)

*right-click, save as*


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## wasim (Dec 18, 2011)

Veho said:


>


This would make a good avatar.


----------



## mameks (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Dec 18, 2011)

shlong said:


>


----------



## Nujui (Dec 18, 2011)

Veho said:


>



For some reason I see a face in the picture, the houses are the eyes while the tree on the left outlines his face and is part of the nose, as is the man. The left tree also outlines his face, the sheep and bay of hay make up his mouth, as also the man.

Either it's suppose to show a face or I'm just thinking too hard


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Dec 19, 2011)

Nujui said:


> For some reason I see a face in the picture, the houses are the eyes while the tree on the left outlines his face and is part of the nose, as is the man. The left tree also outlines his face, the sheep and bay of hay make up his mouth, as also the man.


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL, supersonic boobs. 

Offhand, I'd say Mach 3.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2011)

BRING ON THE ZOMBIES! 












HEEEEEEY!


----------



## Nujui (Dec 20, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Rydian (Dec 23, 2011)

'dat perspective


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 23, 2011)

'dat huge picture-that-can't-be-seen-without-downloading-the-picture-and-viewing-it-with-Windows-picture-viewer


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> 'dat huge picture-that-can't-be-seen-without-downloading-the-picture-and-viewing-it-with-Windows-picture-viewer


>mfw you can just drag the picture to the address bar and not have to save it at all


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > 'dat huge picture-that-can't-be-seen-without-downloading-the-picture-and-viewing-it-with-Windows-picture-viewer
> ...


I know that.
I just posted that because I wanted to comment on the picture being pretty huge.


----------



## Westside (Dec 24, 2011)

That picture had my mind so throughly fucked that I can barely walk.

Also, that Princess Zelda is lookin HAWT!  
I'd like to go to her Sacred Grove and stick my Master Sword in her Pedestal.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 25, 2011)

Mass Effect ftw!


----------



## Nujui (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

So the dancing banana is telling me that it takes more producers and writers to repeat a verse over and over again. For just one 'talented' writer and producer to create something memorable.

I OBJECT'D!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 28, 2011)

Too bad there aren't any Pokémon Centers outside Japan.


----------



## sergster1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Too bad there aren't any Pokémon Centers outside Japan.



Theres one in new york. i go there twice a month XD (to be fair its half pokemon center half nintendo world)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 28, 2011)

sergster1 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad there aren't any Pokémon Centers outside Japan.
> ...


I thought it had completely been replaced by Nintendo World Store.


----------



## sergster1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...



I mean there's still a section dedicated to Pokemon but other than that then yeah it's pretty much all Nintendo world


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 28, 2011)

I really want to go to nintendo world. It sounds rather delightful from what I've heard.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2011)

WELL THERE GOES FINDING NEMO


----------



## koimayeul (Dec 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas!









Portal Style!!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 29, 2011)

Spoiler













Nujui said:


>


Handception!


----------



## mjax (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 30, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> *http://i.imgur.com/N3FzD.png


We need a new creep emoticon, modeled after that.


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Rydian (Dec 30, 2011)

2/5/6 here.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 31, 2011)

alidsl said:


> _snip_


Never gotten #8  

#3 is the worst; it leads to #9


----------



## alidsl (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## alidsl (Jan 2, 2012)

I have so much  for rollercoaster tycoon


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jan 3, 2012)

Veho said:


> *snip


----------



## Nujui (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 4, 2012)

ComiPo is out?


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## alidsl (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## VVoltz (Jan 6, 2012)

Man how I love this topic, here is my contribution:


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## sergster1 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 8, 2012)

1... 2... 3...






Checkmate!






This monkey was bring a dog?


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## alidsl (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jan 11, 2012)

@[member='prowler_']


----------



## prowler (Jan 11, 2012)

why did you @ me???

Edit so im not offtopic


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (Jan 15, 2012)

Haha Gir.

So I'm not off-topic...


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## RiderLeangle (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## wasim (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jan 21, 2012)

Veho said:


>


----------



## mjax (Jan 21, 2012)

Captioned these pictures from Australian Open


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 22, 2012)

Veho said:


> --snip--



Love the animated cartoon strips.


----------



## Fellow (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2012)

Fellow said:


>



That one was a bitch to get right. Took a lot of tries.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## wasim (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 24, 2012)

my volume selections are reversed


----------



## wasim (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep, it's from DA


----------



## Fellow (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 26, 2012)

the new zelda is so weird


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 26, 2012)

Source


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 28, 2012)

just keeps getting stranger


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jan 28, 2012)

keep these Nigel pics coming. Wild Thornberrys was ahead of its time.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 28, 2012)

Maverick Lunar X said:


> keep these Nigel pics coming. Wild Thornberrys was ahead of its time.








http://i.imgur.com/H4Ysf.png


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2012)

Smooch.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Majorami (Jan 29, 2012)

Uncanny.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 29, 2012)

Majorami said:


> Uncanny.


ihate to say this but i did like it.


----------



## Fellow (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## VVoltz (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## mjax (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## wasim (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## wasim (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 31, 2012)

Fellow said:


>



I swear that's the same fucking hotel I was in last year when we went to Dubai D:
Forget the name though.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 31, 2012)

mjax said:


>



Is that Michelle Obama?


----------



## mjax (Feb 1, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> mjax said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Good eyes! The picture is clicked in a room in the White House.


----------



## cosmiccow (Feb 1, 2012)

And who, if I may ask, is that spanking fine lad in the red balloon suit that fits him so extraordinarily fine?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 1, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> mjax said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No, it's a white man in a balloon. Do pay attention.


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Nujui (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 1, 2012)

Veho said:


> -snip-


oh you think your so sly don't you.


----------



## cosmiccow (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Nujui (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Feb 2, 2012)

Nujui said:


>





Spoiler: Warning: REAL spoilers inside



actually, i just recently watched ep 16 of p4 anime. i was surprised that he was actually a she....


----------



## machomuu (Feb 2, 2012)

^I told you to play the game


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 2, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Spoiler: Warning: REAL spoilers inside
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i just recently watched ep 16 of p4 anime. i was surprised that he was actually a she....



Why would you even post that, you ass use spoiler marks. Damn it DX


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 2, 2012)

Veho said:


>


Yes, that is Vulpes.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Narayan (Feb 2, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > actually, i just recently watched ep 16 of p4 anime. i was surprised that he was actually a she....
> ...


but i never said who...


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2012)

Nujui said:


>



IRL:


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## wasim (Feb 2, 2012)

Veho said:


>



I would like to know how layton sees us.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2012)

wasim said:


> I would like to know how layton sees us.


He doesn't; he's not a real person.


----------



## wasim (Feb 2, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> wasim said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know how layton sees us.
> ...


O.K sir.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Rydian (Feb 2, 2012)

That fox REALLY likes that table...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 2, 2012)

Veho said:


>


And then we can't see the picture because the link is dead.


----------



## Westside (Feb 3, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I don't know... link is dead, but I can still see the picture.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 3, 2012)

Westside said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Veho said:
> ...


ily


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 3, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Westside said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


more because it is funny junk. :/


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 3, 2012)

Westside said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Veho said:
> ...


Ho ho ho


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't remember what it was


----------



## wasim (Feb 5, 2012)

Does this happen to anyone else ?


----------



## Fellow (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2012)

Spoiler:  :rofl2:


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 6, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2012)

Best. Seasoning. Ever. 






Taste level OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAND!!!!  


Made in Croatia, even. Land of _extreme everything_.


----------



## Fellow (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 9, 2012)

What an ugly cat.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## cosmiccow (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Nujui (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2012)

Dawwwww edition.



































Spoiler:


----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Kyary (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## cosmiccow (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## mjax (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 13, 2012)

I kind of want the rudy thing to be true..


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2012)

cosmiccow said:


>


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 17, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Feb 18, 2012)

If Mario was replaced with Veho's cat:
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg838/scaled.php?server=838&filename=catvd.png&res=medium


----------



## gloweyjoey (Feb 18, 2012)

From the land of @[member='Foxi4']


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> From the land of @[member='Foxi4']


For once our politicians did something that was funny *AND *beneficial - a truly rare occurrence! XD


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 19, 2012)

The Catboy said:


>


I saw this before as well, but when I first saw the picture, I had no idea who that girl was.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Keep on not knowing, it's much better for you


----------



## mameks (Feb 19, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I know who most of the guys are, but the woman? Nope


----------



## Fellow (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 19, 2012)

shlong said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


I know about 5 of the guys. Tesla, Einstein, Steven Hawking, Motzart, i think.... ok so thats 4. I think the woman on the left is Madam Currie?
*Googles...*
Nope. im not sure who she is. I know ive seen who she is before though... Who's the fat ass alcoholic  on the right?

EDIT: Never mind i was right, thats Madam Curie. 
So its Steven Hawking, Einstein (duh lol), Gertrude Bell  (Ive never actually heard about her), Karl Sagan, Curie, Thomas Paine, Tesla, Freud, Newton, and Darwin.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the list, I recognized only 3 of them, and there are some names I never heard of (Gertrude Bell, Karl Sagan, Thomas Paine).


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2012)

Spoiler: >inb4tl;dr


----------



## Flame (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 20, 2012)

why is nintendo black and sony white o-o it should be the other way around.


----------



## cosmiccow (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2012)

Long post will be long.


----------



## Flame (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## wasim (Feb 21, 2012)

Flame said:


> -SNIP-


Please don't post GIFs like that.


----------



## Flame (Feb 21, 2012)

wasim said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > -SNIP-
> ...



why not?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2012)

@[member='Veho']: I wonder why the layer above/below the Easter Island heads are upside-down relative to their positions.


----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> @[member='Veho']: I wonder why the layer above/below the Easter Island heads are upside-down relative to their positions.


The "lost world" layer? I think it's because that place is upside down, i.e. everything is on the underside of the Earth's crust, and the Earth's core is "above." 

Paint time:


----------



## wasim (Feb 21, 2012)

Flame said:


> wasim said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...


It kinda slows slows down my computer. Playing all those GIFs together.


----------



## mjax (Feb 21, 2012)

wasim said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > wasim said:
> ...



Funny pictures thread not funny jokes thread.

Seriously, your reasoning is ridiculous and selfish. Most computers today are capable of handling it, perhaps you have virus/malwares running on background hogging your resources.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2012)

I have seen too much hentai...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2012)

Veho said:


>


Would you like tea or coffee?


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2012)

I could have sworn I posted that one somewhere.


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## BoxmanWTF (Feb 28, 2012)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Flame (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## prowler (Feb 28, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> http://alltheragefaces.com/img/faces/png/happy-cuteness-overload.png


this image pisses me off so bad it's over used TOO MUCH you don teven understand


----------



## Veho (Feb 29, 2012)

prowler said:


> this image pisses me off so bad it's over used TOO MUCH you don teven understand


COOL STORY, BRO​


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## cosmiccow (Mar 1, 2012)

More amazing than funny - Hayao Miyazaki galore:


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Mar 2, 2012)

Spoiler



ew memebase


 we're here for you Vulpes!


----------



## Flame (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2012)

Great lol this is becoming "piss off prowler"


----------



## Rydian (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to gbatemp!


----------



## Snailface (Mar 4, 2012)

daw


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Mar 4, 2012)

more funny less animal


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2012)

Animals are funny.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Mar 4, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Animals are funny.


Not with out captions they arnt.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Animals are funny.


Animal pictures are never funny ಠ_ಠ


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2012)

Giggtysword344 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Animals are funny.
> ...





The Catboy said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Animals are funny.
> ...


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.





Oh whoops.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


I laughed, not.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2012)

whatever


----------



## Narayan (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2012)

@above gif:


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Giggtysword344 (Mar 5, 2012)

NOT FUNNY ENOUGH. I WANT SH*T TO LAUGH AT!!!


----------



## Flame (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 5, 2012)

Giggtysword344 said:


> NOT FUNNY ENOUGH. I WANT SH*T TO LAUGH AT!!!


Then why do you keep coming here lol


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Mar 6, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Giggtysword344 said:
> 
> 
> > NOT FUNNY ENOUGH. I WANT SH*T TO LAUGH AT!!!
> ...


just in case there is something to lol at.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh. Ok. I keep coming here because your comments are hilarious.


----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2012)

Veho i dont know if its just me, but your picture displays as a broken jpeg


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> -snip-


----------



## Mindzpeed (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-


It is just me, or the text looks like it's been hand drawn? (Or rather, mouse drawn)


----------



## Fellow (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fellow said:


>



What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2012)

For those of you that dont get the Harddrive joke. tje caption was "I asked for an image of his harddrive. I guess i got what i deserved."


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes we can.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2012)

Jesus God i can hardly make it though reading this


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 9, 2012)

PONY, i get it lol


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2012)

It works.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 9, 2012)

@Veho did you do it yourself?


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't have a Facebook account.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 9, 2012)

Veho said:


> I don't have a Facebook account.


Do you have a 4chan account?



Now, those disapproval glasses I like.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Mar 10, 2012)

[quote name='Veho' timestamp='1331375484' post='4135697]






[/quote]


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## mjax (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 12, 2012)

I actually laughed at the bike one.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 13, 2012)

^ I like that one, its funny, trolololol


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 13, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


>


The red border around the omnibox completely threw me off the subject for a few seconds.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 14, 2012)

What someone needs to do is make an hour long recording of a light storm. Then, 59 minutes into the video, go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IT'S A FUCKING TORNADO


----------



## T-hug (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 18, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


>



There is actually a theory that fits this called the Quantum Suicide Theory. It is pretty interesting to look into, more so if you like video games. If anyone is a fan of the PSP corpse party remake definitely look in it 

-edit-
Wiki link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_suicide


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 18, 2012)

^Cannot unsee! D:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't see my nose when my eyes are shut.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 18, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> I don't see my nose when my eyes are shut.



Good idea. It's been annoying me all day, I never realised there was such a simple solution.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 18, 2012)

So we can deduct that Brock (almost) never sees his nose.


----------



## chick8ed (Mar 18, 2012)

I had spare time.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hax, he equipped the rocket launcher and the polar star at the same time.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2012)

And now, cute: 




























And now, cats that look like rage faces: 

Me gusta 







Sweet Jesus 







Acolyte of Inglip 









And now, this:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2012)

Spoiler: The Most Interesting Dog in the World


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Spoiler: The Most Interesting Dog in the World



Sup, dog.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## BoxmanWTF (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 21, 2012)

Veho said:


>


Sherlotter?


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 21, 2012)

Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 22, 2012)

Spoiler











































(That's a pizza, BTW. Cooked for 13 hours.)


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 22, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2012)

Not a caterpillar:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 23, 2012)

(Admit it, you have thought of this before.)


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 23, 2012)

I thought about sitting on one =o


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 23, 2012)

Veho said:


>


It's funny because it's the picture that attracted my attention on the gallery on Imgur when I went to upload some pics yesterday.


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Zorua (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2012)

Silly raptor, the oposite of "pro" is "amateur".


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Mar 28, 2012)

^ haha that street fighter one is funny.


----------



## Flame (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2012)

YO DAWG I HEARD YOU LIKE SHIPS


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 31, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


>


Yup, I would go to that church.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2012)

Derpsharks are go.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Apr 2, 2012)

triassic911 said:


>


I don't recognise...any of the last line


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## prowler (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh Rick....


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2012)

*Where's Waldo? *


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Apr 11, 2012)

Someone is anally depressed.


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Someone is anally depressed.



thats not me man by the way.


----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Apr 16, 2012)

Flame said:


> snip


Wow


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 18, 2012)

Why would anyone make those things? I'm pretty sure the hamster doesn't appreciate it.


----------



## Mindzpeed (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 20, 2012)

I would play Pokemon if they looked like this...


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 20, 2012)

cosmiccow said:


> I would play Pokemon if they looked like this...


Lol @ Not playing a game just because of the graphics


----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 20, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> cosmiccow said:
> 
> 
> > I would play Pokemon if they looked like this...
> ...



Your assumption is wrong. It's not just because of the graphics.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 20, 2012)

cosmiccow said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > cosmiccow said:
> ...


Then what you said becomes irrelevant, because then you'd be playing just for the graphics.


----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 20, 2012)

No. Graphics can alleviate other shortcomings though.

I just never couldn't get "into" Pokemon. I don't know if those graphics would really help, so maybe it's still irrelevant what I said. Whatever makes you happy :]


----------



## Narayan (Apr 20, 2012)

i don't know what pokemon looks like with those graphics. i mean the trainer, the surroundings.
and i'm not sure if it should still be a turn-based strategy.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 20, 2012)

Pokémon with that art stile would just be generic and bland IMO, Pokémon was the first of it's kind and it still looks unique today.
Can't say the same about the anime though.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 20, 2012)

Guys, getting off-topic. I'm following this thread and you keep getting my hopes up with my notifications making me think there's another funny picture


----------



## Rydian (Apr 21, 2012)

@[member='Veho']

This means you need to post more.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2012)

Ever wonder what Uranus tastes like? NO, NOT REALLY.







You. Open. Now. 






Trolling the cat:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 22, 2012)

Veho said:


> Ever wonder what Uranus tastes like? NO, NOT REALLY.


Eh, they were better value before 2006.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2012)

Vulpes sees what you did there (and will ban you for it)






Fuck gravity: 






Fuck gr--- AW CRAP 






GTFO bitch


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Apr 24, 2012)

Courtesy of Kevassa from Tales forum


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've used this a few times in other topics. Generally goes towards steve117-esque posts.


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 25, 2012)

Catboy: I didn't make it
Bonus


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2012)

cosmiccow said:


>


Where are you guys making these?


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 25, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Where are you guys making these?


I presume they're from separate people. The title is made differently.


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Apr 26, 2012)

Veho said:


>


Smug bastard


----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 27, 2012)

And.


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2012)

shlong said:


> Smug bastard


Blastoise can be as smug as he wants.


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 27, 2012)

Veho said:


> HIPSTER PITBULL


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Eerpow (Apr 29, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>



She sure knows how she wants her bukkake.

Who can blame her, I mean who doesn't like noodle soup?


----------



## Coconut (Apr 29, 2012)

Sephiroth. HE IS REAL.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## adamshinoda (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Coconut (May 1, 2012)




----------



## mameks (May 1, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (May 1, 2012)

9gag can gag on 9 of my balls. I hate that website.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 1, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> _*snip*_


>9fag
Get the fuck out of here you scum.










Spoiler


----------



## Rydian (May 1, 2012)

Man, Uzumaki was a creepy-ass manga.


----------



## mameks (May 1, 2012)

Poor dwagon ;O;


>Uzumaki
And now he is a spiral


----------



## adamshinoda (May 1, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> adamshinoda said:
> 
> 
> > _*snip*_
> ...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 1, 2012)

Lol I posted two posts with like at least 15 pictures from 9gag once, tons of people liked the posts and nobody complained, then one person posts one picture from 9gag and gets "gtfo you scum"


----------



## AlanJohn (May 1, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Lol I posted two posts with like at least 15 pictures from 9gag once, tons of people liked the posts and nobody complained, then one person posts one picture from 9gag and gets "gtfo you scum"


There is nothing wrong with the pictures themselves, its the 9fag watermark that gives away that the person is getting his stuff from such a terrible place.
Its like buying old condoms from a fake chinese disneyland and selling it in WalMart.


----------



## Coconut (May 1, 2012)

Spoiler











Not very good for your eyes.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 1, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I posted two posts with like at least 15 pictures from 9gag once, tons of people liked the posts and nobody complained, then one person posts one picture from 9gag and gets &quot;gtfo you scum&quot;
> ...


I didn't remove the watermarks either.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 1, 2012)

Coconut said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the funny thread, not the gouge your eyes out gross wtfisthisshit thread.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 1, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Guys, getting off-topic. I'm following this thread and you keep getting my hopes up with my notifications making me think there's another funny picture


----------



## Coconut (May 1, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Coconut said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


I thought it was funny :/

But don't worry, Link will save this topic
.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 1, 2012)

Coconut said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 2, 2012)




----------



## mameks (May 2, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Alaude (May 3, 2012)

sorry for the watermarks


----------



## mameks (May 3, 2012)

@[member="raulpica"]


----------



## BrightNeko (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 4, 2012)




----------



## amaro (May 4, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (May 5, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (May 5, 2012)

^Holy crap i laughed so hard!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 5, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 6, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> 9gag can gag on 9 of my balls. I hate that website.


----------



## triassic911 (May 6, 2012)

This (imo) is pure comedy!


----------



## Alaude (May 6, 2012)

i found some more hilarious ones,









































hope you guys liked it


----------



## mameks (May 6, 2012)

So much 9gag in that post above


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 6, 2012)

shlong said:


> So much 9gag in that post above


----------



## Veho (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Alaude (May 6, 2012)

luffy_gear_second said:


> i found some more hilarious ones,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quietlyawesome94 said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > So much 9gag in that post above




sorry for material from 9gag . i just found them to be funny and shared em but don't think of me as a 9gag fag . i only read it once in a while when i'm free from work. the main reason i posted em where because they were funny so enjoy . BTW the pics of the reaction gave me a good laugh 

but i bet this reaction is good enough ,




and a for every one xD





my reaction when someone stares at me.






when someone on the inernet calls me gay






when my friend texts me at night that there is a test tomorow






When I Use “Can I” To Ask For Permission And The Person Corrects Me By Saying “May I”.






It hurts, but I can’t stop watching






That moment when your friends are talking about the great things they did
And you just stand there like:


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Alaude (May 7, 2012)

and more...............

When i tasted creme brulee creme for the first time:






When I’m drunk and a non-drinker says Cinco de Mayo is a made-up holiday:






a friend tells me he is done with finals:






When I notice my little brother has bookmarked 9gag:






Playing Basketball
Expectation:






Reality:






When I have a headache and everyone's being loud as fuck
I just want to yell at them:






Is this how Karma works ?






haha:





Working out at the gym
Expectation:






Reality:






When someone in the other room mentions food:


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Alaude (May 7, 2012)

Whenever my best friend and I walk into a party:







Impressive:






How I entered my dorm after the last final exam:






Finals Week:






Dr.Cox STFU:






Fuck you, horse!:






I guess it's time to start on my homework now...
Lmao, who am I kidding?:






As soon as finals are over on Tuesday:






What happens when i accidentally attend a Jehovah’s Witness meeting:






Yes Dwight.. thats a genious idea:






sad ;'(:






When A Fight Breaks Out On A Crowded Subway.:






Another Obama appreciation post!!






Me When My Day At School Is Going *TOO WELL… :*

*



*

*..........:*

*



*

Hearing someone insult you
You’re like:




Then they say something about your friends:





“Just don’t touch the sandwich son.”






When a paper is due and I havn’t started it yet.


----------



## mameks (May 7, 2012)

Ludwig the elephant's birthday c:
Look how happy he is


----------



## Alaude (May 7, 2012)




----------



## mameks (May 7, 2012)

RIP MEOW ;O;


----------



## triassic911 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2012)

Foooooood?


----------



## Alaude (May 8, 2012)




----------



## mameks (May 8, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Alaude (May 9, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 9, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


>



I have been wondering for the longest time...WHAT is the source of this? Or at least what is the story behind it? this gif is just so full of wat, it hurts.


----------



## The Catboy (May 9, 2012)




----------



## mameks (May 9, 2012)

becomes


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2012)

Dayumn, shlong, you went on a binge there


----------



## BrightNeko (May 9, 2012)

The Catboy said:


>



Actually no it did not, 2 Evolutions of simple and easy to find mons were given legendary status back then and even were marked as such in the pokedex (One of those even still is). So being legendary never meant anything. I just think that every time I see this thing.


----------



## The Catboy (May 9, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I don't recall that


----------



## BrightNeko (May 9, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > Actually no it did not, 2 Evolutions of simple and easy to find mons were given legendary status back then and even were marked as such in the pokedex (One of those even still is). So being legendary never meant anything. I just think that every time I see this thing.
> ...



http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Arcanine_%28Pok%C3%A9mon%29 and ninetails use to be considered one.


----------



## The Catboy (May 9, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...


They are more pokemon of legend than legendary pokemon. They are still not legendary pokemon.


----------



## mameks (May 9, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...


Note how Arcanine has 


> Arcanine (Japanese: ウインディ Windie) is a Fire-type Pokémon.


and Mewtwo has


> Mewtwo (Japanese: ミュウツー Mewtwo) is a Psychic-type legendary Pokémon.



Just because Arcanine's species is 'Legendary Pokemon' that doesn't mean it's one of the legendaries, it means that it comes from legend.
Note 





> A legendary Pokémon in China. Many people are charmed by its grace and beauty while running.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 9, 2012)

True


----------



## mameks (May 9, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## triassic911 (May 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-JEbHxMSzQ&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 10, 2012)

That's not a picture.
+ we have a funny youtube vids thread


----------



## triassic911 (May 10, 2012)

Sorry, didn't know we had such a thread. Didn't know where else to put it. This thread came to mind as soon as I felt like sharing it. :/


----------



## Alaude (May 10, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 10, 2012)




----------



## mameks (May 10, 2012)

bear cubs doing the conga








rest here


----------



## amaro (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 11, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (May 11, 2012)

^ Poor kitty.


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Snailface (May 12, 2012)

Pedobear approved for great justice!






"Wryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy . . ." --that's exactly the sound it makes!

lol pinguin7, this will be his next avatar


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 12, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Pedobear approved for great justice!


I remember this one!

@[member='Helpful Corn']


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Pedobear approved for great justice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GENTLEMEN BEHOLD! CORN!!!


----------



## mameks (May 12, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > Pedobear approved for great justice!
> ...





The Catboy said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > Pedobear approved for great justice!
> ...







Just...this.


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Alaude (May 12, 2012)

Trying to get food from the kitchen when everybody is sleeping.






When I try to cook.





How i feel working my last 12 hour shift at my old job.






When kids try to talk to me.





Like a glove!!





New gadgets:
My first reactions:




....




but in the end..





When someone who is sick wants to hug me.





The relationships you have with your friend when you can insult each other.
Could go like this.




Then after both are like..





GET OFF MY BED!!!





Realizing your parents are in the room after you tell a dirty joke.


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mameks (May 13, 2012)

Flame said:


> *snip*


Haha, it's not even funny how true the second one is 
Wait it is
























































Spoiler: Kittens and a turtle


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Alaude (May 13, 2012)

This Happens Every Damn Morning......


----------



## The Catboy (May 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVBHPEoEByU


----------



## triassic911 (May 14, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2012)




----------



## amaro (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Flame (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2012)

Grrrr.





GRRRRRRR!


----------



## Flame (May 15, 2012)




----------



## mameks (May 15, 2012)

Spoiler: many gifs, sorry


----------



## amaro (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2012)

What to do with a bruise: 





Hey bear. 





Hey bears. 





Hugz.


----------



## mameks (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (May 17, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 17, 2012)




----------



## amaro (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 17, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (May 17, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


>



MEME OVERLOAD!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 18, 2012)

amaro said:


>


I found a Ctrl button on the ground a few months ago, it's now on my desk.


----------



## triassic911 (May 18, 2012)

Successful black man.







1


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 18, 2012)

WWE: Ballet for men:






I don't even know:







If that wasn't bad enough:






What has been seen cannot be unseen:






Oh and Catboy has been on TV!






EDIT: Dafuq where did they go?

EDIT 2: Fixed.


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 19, 2012)




----------



## amaro (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 21, 2012)

My mate made this one


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (May 21, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Successful black man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these so much.


----------



## amaro (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 22, 2012)

Veho said:


>


A CAT!!!!!!!!
YELLOW CAT!!!


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2012)




----------



## amaro (May 22, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (May 23, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That is creepy lol


----------



## mameks (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 23, 2012)




----------



## mameks (May 23, 2012)




----------



## amaro (May 23, 2012)




----------



## mameks (May 23, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


>


>mfw 








And in other news...


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2012)




----------



## amaro (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Nujui (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Flame (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2012)

>mfw





Fuck this, I'm outta here.


----------



## amaro (May 26, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2012)

Find the human: 






Hai guise what's going on in here... fuck this shit I'm outta here. 






Aw crap forgot my phone BRB LOL












Boof. 






BoofDERP


----------



## Flame (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## amaro (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 28, 2012)

amaro said:


>


Now THAT's what I'd call Awesome.


----------



## BrightNeko (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 28, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Veho (May 28, 2012)

You've been hit by, you've been struck by...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 28, 2012)

amaro said:


>


I saw those on sale in PC World relatively recently.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (May 29, 2012)

This chick made a review of one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6mxRSh6gPQ&list=UU7yWkMOhJ08QFaHMPGTEuxg&index=4&feature=plcp


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2012)

MORTAL KOMBAAAAT 




(Brutal   )


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2012)

How about no no no no no no no no noooo   





(*flip* he he, pop-up snakes... *flip* he he, heights.... *flip* he he, spiders... *flip* OH GOD KILL IT WITH FIRE *throws book through closed window*) 









Run free, little one! 






Dad! Dad! Look! Look! 






Son, I am proud.


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 1, 2012)

What happen to the one with the free cat sign ? was it removed


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 2, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Eerpow (Jun 3, 2012)

Getting ready to drop the bomb...


----------



## amaro (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

That's NSFW fyi!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 4, 2012)

.............................................................................................OF ALL PICTURES


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 4, 2012)

^That NEEDS to be a meme!


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 4, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> ^That NEEDS to be a meme!


I wouldn't be surprised if they intended for it to be a meme.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 4, 2012)

who else fits into this?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> who else fits into this?


have they played a game on the playground?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2012)

shit!! RR got caught!!


----------



## air2004 (Jun 5, 2012)

Tattooed Eyebrows


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Tattooed Eyebrows


Is that you?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2012)

this is a cool one


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2012)

Good luck, I'm behind 7 proxies


----------



## mameks (Jun 5, 2012)

Veho said:


> Good luck, I'm behind 7 proxies







SPIDERMAN TIME


----------



## amaro (Jun 5, 2012)

*This car wash is a bit too abrasive (GTA IV)*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 5, 2012)

No that's not me lol... I got that off a facebook ...a tattoo shop posted it ....they must have thought it looked good


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 5, 2012)

amaro said:


> *This car wash is a bit too abrasive (GTA IV)*
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/media]


That mission is really difficult to fail.... and that person has managed it lol!


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 6, 2012)

*This was the pic from when the site was down for maintenance a long while back . I thought it was funny as hell*

*



*


----------



## air2004 (Jun 6, 2012)

The porcelain god


----------



## air2004 (Jun 6, 2012)

I made this myself ..... its a pic of a voting booth


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


It's an image whether it's a GIF or not.


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 6, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> It's an image whether it's a GIF or not.



it still could be a gif, even it was only 1 frame.






I did watch this anime last week, and I always thought at the end of the arc, How could that go that way....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 6, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > It's an image whether it's a GIF or not.
> ...


I know that...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > It's an image whether it's a GIF or not.
> ...


[yt]8z7qj70YX08[/yt]


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 6, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Daemauroa said:
> 
> 
> > ProtoKun7 said:
> ...



sorry that it sounded bad, but I did forgot the  smiley at the end of my sentence.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 6, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > Daemauroa said:
> ...


[yt]8z7qj70YX08[/yt]


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 7, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2012)

I remember in middle school my teacher did the exact same thing.



Spoiler








I can still remember the problematic guy in our class really pissed on the floor. Can't blame him, he has some mental issue.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2012)

How do I durrr... I mean door. 






Zerg rush!


----------



## 324atk (Jun 8, 2012)

I saw the Miyamoto picture on the front page and had to do this.


----------



## air2004 (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrfP89MBYyc


----------



## air2004 (Jun 8, 2012)

Too funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65I0HNvTDH4


----------



## air2004 (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53zZXRmxui4


----------



## air2004 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2012)

air2004, dude. _Picture_ thread, yo. The funny videos thread is over here.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 8, 2012)

Veho said:


>


I actually can't get my head around the logic in that picture. O.o Then again it is quite late...


----------



## air2004 (Jun 8, 2012)

Veho said:


> air2004, dude. _Picture_ thread, yo. The funny videos thread is over here.


Thanks for the link


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 9, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## air2004 (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jun 9, 2012)

Veho stole what I wanted to say ;v;


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## chris888222 (Jun 9, 2012)

Classic


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 10, 2012)

I dont know how to make bubble captions .....so hope you all like it


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 10, 2012)

pic removed


----------



## air2004 (Jun 10, 2012)

Not sure if thats appropriate ..... because of the language


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 10, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > pic removed
> ...


ya. you should edit that out of your post


----------



## air2004 (Jun 10, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> air2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> ...


I'm not offended or anything , but i'm sure others might be ......and don't want you to get in any trouble


----------



## mameks (Jun 10, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > air2004 said:
> ...


NEEDS MORE PICS (ﾉ`Д´)ﾉ.：･┻┻)｀з゜)･：ﾞ；


----------



## air2004 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 11, 2012)

i got the best pic






Spoiler



@_*





Spoiler



mega snail


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 12, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTrE5OywtIQ


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 12, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


>


The Catboy likes this


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 14, 2012)

This has become an animal thread.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 14, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> This has become an animal thread.


meow


----------



## air2004 (Jun 14, 2012)

All animal free


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 15, 2012)

free fucking pool


(that last pic is amazing)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> This has become an animal thread.


Yes. 




















Cat got his tongue   






Rocky 9: 






Gonna beat a bunch'a mothafuckers with a mothafucker: 






Don't try this at home.  




(Try it in the street. Duh.)


Why can't I hold all these feels?


----------



## air2004 (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 15, 2012)

This was on yahoo just now .... and here is the link to the story http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/chicago-bears-cornerback-charles-tillman-does-not-pro-163415977--nfl.html


----------



## digipokemaster (Jun 15, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


same here


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 16, 2012)

From the Tosh.O blog





And by headlamp I literally mean the lamp that helps you see while giving head. This guy knows what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 16, 2012)

Super Saiyan Tweety






Super Saiyan Sasuke






Super Saiyan Cat


----------



## amaro (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jun 16, 2012)

sorry for any watermarks


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2012)

Survival of the fittest. 




(The one in pink is bacon.)


What the.... NOOOOOO 






[something about huge rack and nice pussy]


----------



## mameks (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 17, 2012)

Veho said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > This has become an animal thread.
> ...



Subliminal messaging much?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Nujui (Jun 18, 2012)

Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/176/e/1/ZAKUre_master_by_nippori.swf[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


>


How is that trolling? That's the actual text, and it's what you should do. 

This is trolling: 


























I found Vulpes! 





But I couldn't find Waldo.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 19, 2012)

I always finish with a Seismic Toss.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 20, 2012)

Fellow said:


>


Thats funny as hell LMAO


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 20, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Fellow said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



where can i get that hack


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2012)

Eat your heart out, Viagra! 






Equal to or greater than nine thousand.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 20, 2012)

Veho said:


>


dat laugh. he's an evil scientist candidate.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm mad at myself that I missed the pilot of this show >.


----------



## mameks (Jun 20, 2012)

^ what is that?


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 20, 2012)

shlong said:


> ^ what is that?



gravity falls


----------



## Rydian (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jun 21, 2012)

broken CD dragon





Twitter's down atm sorry


----------



## Anon10W1z (Jun 21, 2012)

HAHA! I LOL'D SO HARD @[member='shlong']!


----------



## air2004 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 22, 2012)

So very true about alot of the people in this area of the world.


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2012)

NMH, dood. 


Interesting.





Fascinating. 






How fucking fascinating.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)

I like eggs.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2012)

These pics are also hosted on 4chan, hotlink-protected, and will get deleted in half a day anyway when the thread they're in gets bumped off the board. If you want to post them here you have to rehost them on something more permanent.


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2012)

Sailor Avengers






























Spoiler


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 22, 2012)

Veho said:


> These pics are also hosted on 4chan, hotlink-protected, and will get deleted in half a day anyway when the thread they're in gets bumped off the board. If you want to post them here you have to rehost them on something more permanent.


Hmm, didn't know. They were basically witty stuff about mac vs pc... Ehh I will delete.


----------



## amaro (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 22, 2012)

amaro said:


>


LMAO


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Hmm, didn't know. They were basically witty stuff about mac vs pc... Ehh I will delete.


Hate to tell you this, but your subsequent two posts were from 4chan too, and now they're gone as well. 
Next time you post pics from 4chan, remember to rehost them somewhere else (tinypic, imgur, etc.). 





















Yo dawg, I heard you like cranes...


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 23, 2012)

air2004 said:


> So very true about alot of the people in this area of the world.


I don't get it... buses are good, they save pollution / global warming a LOT.
And chicks probably buy those hair things with a card too.


----------



## air2004 (Jun 23, 2012)

the point is ....some people have money for an expensive ass handbag and hair extensions , yet they dont own a car and they are collecting welfare while they are at it.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 23, 2012)

air2004 said:


> the point is ....some people have money for an expensive ass handbag and hair extensions , yet they dont own a car and they are collecting welfare while they are at it.


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 23, 2012)

@[member='Gahars']


----------



## air2004 (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## junn (Jun 24, 2012)

Spoiler















---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alaude (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>


thats all from IGN


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 25, 2012)

^ 






Everything on this thread is from other sites.


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Rydian (Jun 25, 2012)

This.  This so hard.


----------



## mameks (Jun 25, 2012)

Rydian said:


> This.  This so hard.


I never really have this as I just work it out based on words with similar constructions 

Lavender Town


----------



## Issac (Jun 25, 2012)

shlong said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > This.  This so hard.
> ...



Sometimes it doesn't quite work, for example: Famous (feymuss) - Infamous (infa-muss)


----------



## air2004 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2012)

Moar clever shadow art! 













This needs to become a "Sci-Fi original" film. 













@[member=Vulpes Abnocto]


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 26, 2012)

beat that


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 26, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> beat that


Challenge accepted:

















































Spoiler



This is now a shadow art thread


----------



## mameks (Jun 26, 2012)

i've actually seen the 4th one


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 26, 2012)

the shadow art is cool


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 26, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


>


Maybe it's because it's late here but... what's special about this one? I don't get it.

Edit: Now I get it, sorry. It's a sphere with a light shining on it creating a shadow.
Not nearly as interesting as the rest.


----------



## air2004 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'll add more to this post tomorrow. Kay?


----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Jun 28, 2012)

Spoiler: Big picture


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2012)

Cats! 














Golden tortoise beetle! 






























Sheik cosplay


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Alaude (Jun 29, 2012)

Bro!! GET UP!! BRO!!!....WAAAHHHHH!!!





When my Wi-Fi is down.





My direction in life.


----------



## mameks (Jun 29, 2012)

@[member='raulpica']


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


>


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Alaude (Jun 30, 2012)

EDIT..... Came a across a lot more good ones at a good site .











Hello could u fetch me on of the balls?





Doing a circle wheelie in front of the cops.





Cat hates robot dog.





This is why you must look both sides of the road.





Karate Kitteh!!..





........





hope all of you like it . i took a lot of time finding these one.


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2012)

Paranormal Activity: 


























A box of chocolates: 














Spoiler: Fiddlesticks cosplay, LOL.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Spoiler


This is how my game is right now with Zoruas.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


This is how my game was last summer with Zoruas, until I got the shiny one I wanted.
It came with Timid nature and pretty boss IV's considering I wasn't trying to pass down IV's.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


Quick question. Do you have another Shiny one that you are willing to trade?
I have been trying since last year to get one with no luck


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 30, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...



Have you tried breeding with imported mons? That improves the success rate o-o


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


Yes I have and still no luck


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


Was only going for one.
You can always get the Shiny charm in B2/W2 + Masuda method.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2012)

WTF IS THIS? 
WTF IS THAT? 
OMG WTF ARE THOSE? 
AAAA WTF   D: 












I SAID FUCK OFF, BEAR!


----------



## Alaude (Jul 1, 2012)

Just Need A Snack.










The Tiniest Action Hero.


----------



## Alaude (Jul 1, 2012)

sorry for the double post but i came across another one which might give you all a good laugh (at least that's what i think).


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2012)

Sleepy... sleepy... sleepy... WTF- SONOVA--- 






Kernel is evolving!


----------



## air2004 (Jul 2, 2012)

the popcorn was cool


----------



## Issac (Jul 2, 2012)

Can we just stop quoting a whole series of pictures in the post after said pictures, just to put a comment on one? quote, remove images and write "-snip-"...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 3, 2012)

I might have snorted.

Home theater:


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2012)

Bat-chair says "soon". 







Step-mother. 







FAAAAABULOUS! 




L'Oréal. Because I'm worth it.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## VMM (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2012)

"Dammit, another one got away." 












"I don't want to live on this planet any more." 






Phraya Nakhon cave, Khao Sam Roi Yot National Park, Taiwan. 






Ambiguity. 







Real live Merida (from Pixar's "Brave") 


 
(Click for larger picture.)


----------



## Alaude (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2012)

EoF: 






Evolution of the Formula 1






Quite. 












This happened with the "does masturbation affect penis size" research too. 












Nom a pom pom. 













"Flipping a page"... _riiiiight_. 






O hai watchu got there- NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## Alaude (Jul 5, 2012)

the real faces behind the memes.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2012)

My Metapod used "harden".


----------



## air2004 (Jul 6, 2012)

They are not funny , but I thought they were cool


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2012)

air2004 said:


> -snip-
> They are not funny , but I thought they were cool


didn't like the first one. but the second one had a certain appeal.


----------



## Alaude (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2012)

The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog. 






Hoverdog. 













Spooky: 










(BRB, gadda transfer some data.) 








AAA IT'S COMING AFTER ME AAAA IT'S STILL THERE AAA IT'S CHASING ME AAAAAA   D: 






Moonwalking is smalltime. 






The prettiest kitty in the world. 






 







HOW _DARE_ YOU!?! 






LOL 






LAWL 






LOWL


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 8, 2012)

korra spoilers


Spoiler


----------



## Alaude (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 8, 2012)

http://imgur.com/a/wIPnF


----------



## Narayan (Jul 8, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> http://imgur.com/a/wIPnF


love that smile. and is that really you son?


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2012)

_No exceptions._












Stealth. 







Nom de plume. 














Badasses. 












Force field: engaged. 




(Maybe you can shoot sheep at other racers.) 


Huggies:


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Daemauroa (Jul 9, 2012)

The Catboy said:


>


poor bidoof.... well, at least pokemon doesn't die so he should be ok if he is taken to a pokemon center...


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 10, 2012)

i laughed WAY too had at this one.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Jul 10, 2012)

"and later I'm gonna masturbate and I'm gonna think about you and there's nothing you can do about it."
i really wanna say that to someone irl.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2012)

Spoiler



[


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 10, 2012)

@The Catboy: The Naruto pic: GRAMMAR FAIL TOO.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jul 11, 2012)

OH GOD DICKS

GET RID OF IT


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 11, 2012)

CANNOT BE UNSEEN WTF

Here's some Pokemon logic from the letter after A.




Spoiler


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone who joins the thread on this page is going to have a hard time believing this is a family-friendly website.


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2012)

FFFFAAAAARRRRRRT







Drive-by bitchslap.


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2012)

Snuggly:


----------



## Fellow (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 12, 2012)

Fellow said:


> Spoiler



Teacher who obtained 0% on a grammar test:

"Q8. If you throw a red stone into the blue sea what it will become?"


----------



## metamaster (Jul 12, 2012)

^ "How can u drop a raw egg onto a concrete floor without cracking it?"


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2012)

Piggies! 







I found a fluff. 






Wheeeee! 






Mine! 




Wheeeee! 









I'll grow into it. 













Durrrrrp.


----------



## air2004 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 12, 2012)

air2004 said:


>


Except it wasn't.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jul 12, 2012)

air2004 said:


>


Did anyone find him?


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was laughing so hard at this.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2012)

MONITOR'D!














Chillin'. 






Bird! 






WTF.


----------



## air2004 (Jul 13, 2012)

Veho said:


> WTF.    SERIOUSLY


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 14, 2012)

why just why


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2012)

air2004 said:


> "When you flip it..."









I don't get it


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 15, 2012)

Veho said:


> air2004 said:
> 
> 
> > "When you flip it..."
> ...


Other way silly (top to bottom).


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 15, 2012)

Something I just noticed on the Collins Dictionary website, deliberate or accident? (I know, missing a 'g')


----------



## Issac (Jul 15, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Something I just noticed on the Collins Dictionary website, deliberate or accident?
> -snip-



Haha, good one! Also in the bottom middle of the picture: "let your sausage"... let it what?


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 15, 2012)

I also see "let your sausage"


----------



## air2004 (Jul 16, 2012)

I see ....Honey let your sausage sleep there


----------



## air2004 (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.theraceforthewhitehouse.com/stats.php?langue=en

Didnt feel like doing a bunch of screen grabs .... but this is funny


----------



## Fellow (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 16, 2012)

Fellow said:


> snip



what... is that from?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jul 16, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Fellow said:
> 
> 
> > snip
> ...







Nichijou
Funniest anime ever


----------



## Fellow (Jul 16, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Fellow said:
> ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Something I just noticed on the Collins Dictionary website, deliberate or accident? (I know, missing a 'g')
> -snip-







what kind of site is that


----------



## air2004 (Jul 17, 2012)

I already said that lol , and your missing the honey part


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## _kbnft (Jul 17, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Eerpow (Jul 17, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Something I just noticed on the Collins Dictionary website, deliberate or accident? (I know, missing a 'g')


Holy shit, what kind of perverted mess is this????

Sag y breast
honey let your sausage sleep there
must produce some
as and pole


----------



## Issac (Jul 17, 2012)

and in the top right cornier: "Whisper: Have me"


----------



## Veho (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 18, 2012)

it summer time and you know what that means






steam summer sale (saw that in the front page and knew it had to be here)


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2012)

Right inna nerts. 






R2P1MP 






Nice save. 






LOL, stairs. 






Inorite. 








Spoiler: Warning, LARGE



Couldn't be arsed to resize them.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 18, 2012)

Veho said:


> Spoiler: Warning, LARGE
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be arsed to resize them.


how does this happen?


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2012)

Narayan said:


> how does this happen?



http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/teahupoos-wall-of-water/10823


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 18, 2012)

This actually happened in Singapore TV:



Spoiler



http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=m-trends&v=kaJ5QNpi-38



If you understand Chinese, this person is actually so awesome.


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 19, 2012)

all tf2


----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2012)

"Technically, I'm not on the table. As such." 












Scarred for life. 






_Laydeeez._ 












This seems like a good idea until it suddenly snaps closed under you and rips your balls off. Or gives you a full Brazilian.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Narayan said:


> -snip-


9GAG


----------



## Narayan (Jul 21, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-


sooo... uhmmm. the pic i posted didn't entertain you?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Narayan said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


i was just showing how it was made


----------



## mameks (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 22, 2012)

http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/539550_335379296538001_746638330_n.jpg
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/523876_10150874147876396_2138219393_n.jpg
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/532713_426077077421751_1298193642_n.jpg
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/485794_777555935161_65000688_33766612_572664768_n.jpg
Wel... that's it from me here.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 22, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > nukeboy95 said:
> ...


I fail to see how this is relevant, but k.

Not even mentioning this wasn't even a meme, y'know.


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2012)

How many ships could a ship ship if a ship could ship ships? 




(Yo dawg...) 


Bottlecap + box = cat heaven. 




ZOMG THING IN BOX AAAAAAAA


----------



## air2004 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## SixSenseEagle (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 23, 2012)

air2004 said:


>


Certainly not as stupid as the designer of that sign, who clearly has lacklustre knowledge of the use of question marks.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bane the cat will ruins the city! 






Animals on Facebook!






Nice! Cat enjoy at Facebook!






Give me five!






Hey! This is my food! Do not steal!


----------



## Flame (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Jul 24, 2012)

Flame said:


> *snip*



best part's that she completely destroyed the others


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2012)

shlong said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > *snip*
> ...


Best part's that she's totally hot   


























Cat trap. 
No mechanism, no bait, nothing. Just leave out overnight, find it filled with cats in the morning.


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Defiance (Jul 24, 2012)

Not funny, but cool nonetheless:



Spoiler


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2012)

Derp? 
Derp? 
DERRR...P? 









Spoiler: And now, ladies and gentlemen... Christian Bale


----------



## air2004 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2012)

Oooo! Oooo! Lemme see! Lemme see! 












I'm sowwy I ated the last banana.


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2012)

(It's actually Ditto.) 


YOU ARE NOW ASHAMED OF YOUR LIMP FLABBY SELVES 






The knowing smile makes it. 






Or maybe they didn't let a little flood ruin their bonfire. 











Followed by babality.


----------



## Alaude (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jul 28, 2012)

That is all.


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2012)

FABULOUS! 




L'Oreal.


----------



## air2004 (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2012)

If it fits, I sits. 
Even if it doesn't fits, I sits. 










Now you're just some country that I used to own. 








SPIDERCAT, SPIDERCAT 













Stepped on a Lego. 






Bidoof used Headbutt. 




It's not very effective.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's some thing funnny 

[media] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAMqKsiRkwI [/media]


----------



## reshx (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 30, 2012)

reshx said:


>


Good way to get the guy some profile visits.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 30, 2012)

reshx said:


>


my old desk top use to do that


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

http://youtu.be/SAMqKsiRkwI it will make you laufe


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 30, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> http://youtu.be/SAMqKsiRkwI it will make you laufe



"laufe" German for "run"




warum bin ich laufen



fyi dont click it is gross and mods shud remove the link


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2012)

MY BRAAAAIN  D:


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 30, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> cherryw17 said:
> 
> 
> > http://youtu.be/SAMqKsiRkwI it will make you laufe
> ...


 the title is wonrg its relley just a ice creem plant I saw the epasode on tv


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> http://youtu.be/SAMqKsiRkwI it will make you laufe


Adventure time is not funny.
I wish Cartoon Network would cancel the shit they have now and bring back their good shows again.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 31, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> cherryw17 said:
> 
> 
> > http://youtu.be/SAMqKsiRkwI it will make you laufe
> ...


 i like adventure time


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > cherryw17 said:
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAlTOfl9F2w


----------



## reshx (Jul 31, 2012)

what shows? almost anything that cn makes is good if you exclude anything that isnt is funny.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 31, 2012)

I watch to much tv


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, we didn't suspect you were reading *too* many books. 

Back on topic.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 31, 2012)

Public service announcement:

These are pictures. 
None of them are hosted on youtube.
There's no need to hit the Play button.
You might find some of them to be humorous. 
(That means 'funny')
























Get your shit together, Tyrone. 




Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2012)

"I got a piece of mouse stuck in my teeth" 




(Alternate title, "I feel a sneeze coming on") 


The accumulated filth of all their sex and murder will foam up about their waists 
and all the whores and politicians will look up and shout "Save us!"... 
and I'll look down and whisper "_Ni_."






Firefox Lite


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2012)

You know those electric underwater scooter things that 
look like a torpedo and pull you along? Yeah, this isn't it. 





YOU WILL NEVER BE AS AWESOME AS THAT KID 


Loch Mess Banana. 














"Mine. 

That's also mine." 




...okay   



WOMBAAAAAT 







Forced perspective, it's actually a regular sized clothespin. 




(Not really.) 

(I may have posted that one before.)


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2012)

Space. Space. Space. SPACE. Space. Spaaaaace. Space. Space. Space. 




Space.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 1, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> cherryw17 said:
> 
> 
> > http://youtu.be/SAMqKsiRkwI it will make you laufe
> ...



I don't think we can be friends anymore


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 1, 2012)

(Cross post)



Spoiler: We should make a game that mixes Disgaea and Angry Birds!







*Slightly Interested*




*Not Very Interested*




*Does Not Want*




*Does Not Want *




*Loathes*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 2, 2012)

Veho said:


> Space. Space. Space. SPACE. Space. Spaaaaace. Space. Space. Space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM IN SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/07/23/portal-2s-space-core-shows-up-on-nasa-panel


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Aug 3, 2012)

panda is mad


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 3, 2012)

Narayan said:


> panda is mad


at you


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2012)

Srsly u guise. 




U guise. Srsly. 



"Hmmm, too much glare. Could you fetch me the polarizer, Bob?" 







So did you know that "spine" is an anagram?


----------



## amaro (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 4, 2012)

amaro said:


> ~snip


----------



## Narayan (Aug 4, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2012)

Spoiler












"Uh, hi, I'd like a double triple onion cheeseburger, large fries and a medium Coke please."






ALRIGHT BREAK IT UP YOU TWO 




That last dog: "Nothing to see here, sir."


----------



## air2004 (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2012)

kiss me plz


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2012)

Lip reading is not an exact science. 























Spoiler


----------



## Alaude (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2012)

Tempest Stormwind said:


> All of these I've seen before. There's a few critical ones I've posted before that I'd like to bring up here, though:
> DCM (2 megs, but you have to let it load completely first since it may lock up otherwise)
> Drinking is bad
> Lobster Magnet. Self-explanitory.
> ...


i got page not availible for all of those


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2012)

tom10122 said:


> Tempest Stormwind said:
> 
> 
> > All of these I've seen before. There's a few critical ones I've posted before that I'd like to bring up here, though:
> ...


that from 2003 i dont even think that user come on any more


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2012)

wow this is long


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## reshx (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 6, 2012)

reshx said:


>


fyi thats a repost


----------



## mameks (Aug 6, 2012)

The only gif you need to understand Bond.

Also jfc people post pictures in the picture thread not post pointless wordy posts.





Looks like he's running at a pace he's comfortable with
...
o wait he's not running





Now this is cool.
Some guy in California's had his home theatre custom built to a Batman theme


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 6, 2012)

Is more better cats can win in Olympic games!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 6, 2012)

AsPika2219 said:


> Is more better cats can win in Olympic games!


That _totally_ wasn't posted just a page ago.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 6, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> That _totally_ wasn't posted just a page ago.



Sorry! I don't see other one...   Never mind! Change other picture for fun!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 7, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>





Spoiler








quit yer bitchin',


----------



## air2004 (Aug 7, 2012)

He was going for gold.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## YourEscape (Aug 8, 2012)

edit.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## weavile001 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 9, 2012)

Huge. ps I am 1989, the pirate.


Spoiler










@wafflebeard
should see this.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 10, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Issac (Aug 10, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> -snip-


Nice, I'm a superhero! 1987. Also, I'm a sagittarius and born in the year of the rabbit ^^


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2012)

I just had to post this, this guy is badass


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 10, 2012)

this should kill everyone's dinsey childhood memorys.


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## redfalcon (Aug 10, 2012)

nvm.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 10, 2012)

It's now my favorite reaction gif. 
Expect to see it often.


----------



## amaro (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Paarish (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't think any of these are reposts.


----------



## air2004 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 11, 2012)

SEEMS LEGIT :-)


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 11, 2012)

air2004 said:


> SEEMS LEGIT :-)



Here lies the universal solution to controlling emulators!


----------



## Issac (Aug 11, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It IS legit! I think Phantasy Star Online was the first (and only?) to support that controller


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 11, 2012)

air2004 said:


> SEEMS LEGIT :-)



I want one o-o


----------



## Cartmanuk (Aug 11, 2012)

*The Panda Poodle*


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 12, 2012)

This is so nasty


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Aug 13, 2012)

air2004 said:


> This is so nasty


I honestly thought it was a bare dude. WTF.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 13, 2012)

air2004 said:


> This is so nasty


Well if it's gonna be that kind of party


Spoiler: NSFW!













The Catboy said:


> Spoiler



Yep. Precisely the reaction I had when I met that trainer.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


That's like the second time something like that has been sneaked into a Pokemon game.
I ran into another one like that in Ruby (IIRC) that shocked me like that.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 13, 2012)

would he win if he entered the competition?


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 13, 2012)

Ever wonder how things get installed on your computer?


Spoiler


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Aug 14, 2012)

So this kid was all like, "your a nerd" to me today on Xbox live.
And I was all like


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 14, 2012)

ANDDDDD
Fucking waterbear. 
Survives:
Radiation, extreme temperatures, the vacuum of space, and dissection.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 14, 2012)

Not safe for life, no one's body is ready


Spoiler



you can still turn back D:



Spoiler


----------



## Issac (Aug 15, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> ANDDDDD
> Fucking waterbear.
> Survives:
> Radiation, extreme temperatures, the vacuum of space, and dissection.



Is that a living thing, or a robot? :S my brain is full of fudge

edit: Aaand a quick google got my answer.. A living thing. what the fuck. nightmare mode activated!


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 15, 2012)

Issac said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > ANDDDDD
> ...


Its our answer to life in space. Fucking miracles.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 15, 2012)

Not a pic.
But still funny


> Luigi2012SM64DS - (01:21)
> i promise
> Luigi2012SM64DS - (01:21)
> to be normal


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 15, 2012)

Solved the pic problem.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 15, 2012)

Big ass post of pics. And they are ALL FUNNEH


Spoiler










































































Awwwww yeah.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Alaude (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 17, 2012)

Fellow said:


>


Much too useful for me.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 17, 2012)

http://leasthelpful.com/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Aug 19, 2012)

Assassin's Creed logic.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 19, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


>


 I was just on another image site and this was the last one I looked at before checking back at the temp. Weird....


----------



## Narayan (Aug 19, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


like news, they tend to be copypasted immediately.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I just saw the same image not ten minutes ago. Bortzy must do what I do and browse the popular pages on image sites like imgur.

Anyways...


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2012)

Escher. That is all. 






Scratchies. 






And now we go to Lolrus with the weather. 






Australia. Not even once.


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 21, 2012)

^

That Shark one is hilarious!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 21, 2012)

You want da ball? You go get da ball! Lol... Sucker.





'Feel the Rainbow! Taste the Rainbow!'


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 21, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


>



I laughed audibly


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 21, 2012)

This isn't funny but really nice:

http://elcomics.tumblr.com/


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 21, 2012)

My favorite machine to use at the gym:


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> This isn't funny but really nice:
> 
> http://elcomics.tumblr.com/



It's depressing   














Clever dog.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 21, 2012)

Not funny, but still pretty cool.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 21, 2012)

@[member='Suprgamr232'] soo thats how you catch em?



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn straight.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 21, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Damn straight.


I KNEW IT WAS YOU KILLING THEM


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 22, 2012)

_*snip_

Japanese Dwarf Flying Squirrel ;O;


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 22, 2012)

Holy crap who hired the potato to remaster this lol


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


>


What happened to the education system?


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 22, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Wait what the hell, what picture did you quote?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 22, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...





Spoiler










I'm not sure why that image didn't get embedded.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 22, 2012)

There we go
yeah about that post


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...


The mobile version of Gbatemp appears to be kinda broken. I quoted the picture about the people being confused about how long the Olympics have been going on for.I don't a computer right now, so I am using my Wii, which only works with the mobile version of the Temp


----------



## Fellow (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2012)

Pwowling. 





















"Day 5... despite numerous reported sightings in the 
area, the stealthy cheetah continues to elude me."


----------



## air2004 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Eerpow (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 24, 2012)

Im not a flyers fan but I thought this was funny


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 25, 2012)

Haha just saw those pokemon on reddit.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Aug 25, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Haha just saw those pokemon on reddit.


Lately, Almost all the things iv seen here, I saw first on Reddit.


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 25, 2012)

Giggtysword344 said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha just saw those pokemon on reddit.
> ...


Yeah, same here. Almost all pictures here are from reddit, but not everyone gbatemp goes there, so it gets posted here.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2012)

This bag should be a meme.


----------



## adamshinoda (Aug 25, 2012)

Greatest James Bond quote ever.


----------



## amaro (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2012)

"Not now. 

No. 

No. 

I said no!" 





"Sir, this is neither the time nor place for it."


----------



## amaro (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 27, 2012)

Something I noticed on Examiner.com


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 27, 2012)

Classic Oprah.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2012)

WTF WAS THAT   







Handle with care. 







It's dangerous to go alone, take this: 














Spoiler: Truman Show



And in case I don't see you, good afternoon, good evening, and good night!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 27, 2012)

Veho said:


> It's dangerous to go alone, take this:


yes. yes i will.


----------



## amaro (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 27, 2012)

That's all.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 28, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> That's all.


Thanks. Now I can never drink from a bottle in the same way ever again.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 28, 2012)

@[member='Densetsu']
Could you confirm this please? 






This is a deuterostomic gastrula.
This is what you looked like at one point in time.
This is the formation of the very first body part you ever had.

And it's forming an anus.

So at one time you were nothing more than a little asshole.

And some of you 
still are.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 28, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> @[member='Densetsu']
> Could you confirm this please?
> 
> 
> ...


This has got to be the most awesome post I've seen all day


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't stop laughing...


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2012)

"Hey! Pay attention to me!" 





"Hey! Pay more attention to me!"


----------



## air2004 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 29, 2012)

Where is the banana? ;O;








Talk about being in the wrong place, at the wrong time. :/


----------



## triassic911 (Aug 29, 2012)

That one with the Whale smacking the bird is hilarious!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 29, 2012)

Veho said:


> --snip--


ROFLOL!!! I honestly wish I could like that more than once.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2012)

^ - Wut.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ain't no one!


Spoiler





















Here, let me help you.  Oh...


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 30, 2012)

find what wrong


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2012)

Press F18 for help.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 30, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Press F18 for help.



As per your request, an F18 is being sent to help.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2012)

It'll probably get here before I can get my pants back up...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2012)

Hugz. 












Venting frustration. 






Oh... my    






"You've come to the wrooong neighbourhood, motherfucker."


----------



## Fellow (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Densetsu (Aug 30, 2012)

@[member='Veho']

The newly-discovered Venezuelan poodle moth:



Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Press F18 for help.
> ...


nope


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 30, 2012)

first is nsfw?


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> The newly-discovered Venezuelan poodle moth



Awwwww, so fuzzy


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 30, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> find what wrong


Either the joke is that Macs have stupid keyboards or I don't use Macs often enough to notice anything wrong....


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2012)

It being a Mac keyboard is a red herring.  The issue is the function keys go up to F18 instead of F12.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 30, 2012)

Rydian said:


> It being a Mac keyboard is a red herring.  The issue is the function keys go up to F18 instead of F12.


Where's 18? O.o Looking at Apple's support website, the keyboard is exactly the same:


----------



## Rydian (Aug 30, 2012)

Well I can't read.  The only Mac keyboards I've dealt with only went up to F12...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 31, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Well I can't read.  The only Mac keyboards I've dealt with only went up to F12...


Whenever I looked at the picture I only ever saw F16, not F18, as maximum (still of course superfluous to any normal keyboard).


----------



## Issac (Aug 31, 2012)

Macs have been having 16 F buttons for a long time... Can be used for all kinds of fun stuff


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2012)

I've only dealt with their laptops and wireless keyboards for their all-in-one models... is F16 really that common?  None of the macs at my college had it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 31, 2012)

Rydian said:


> is F16 really that common?





Spoiler: F16 is quite common


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is a pic of my Mac Keyboard.




Besides the weird indentations in the pic above, i see nothing wrong with that keyboard above.


----------



## Issac (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah the wireless ones have 12 F# buttons, the wired ones are longer and have the key pad and stuff.. actually have all the way to F19: http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB110LL/B/apple-keyboard-with-numeric-keypad?fnode=56

OH WELL, this is derailing


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 31, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


>


Too bad the Japanese text at the bottom still says "Final Fantasy Tactics."


----------



## Fellow (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 31, 2012)

Is that for real ? I mean seriously


----------



## Rydian (Aug 31, 2012)

No, those are actually just pictures of his cat, not a phone.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 31, 2012)

lol. awesome. 

also is that dragon tagzard?


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 31, 2012)

Fellow said:


> _*image snip_


Im fucking dying


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 31, 2012)

Fellow said:


> _snip lotsa pics_



And you guys were actually missing Tagzard.


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


>



Based on a true story.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


how?


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2012)

Narayan said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Here's how:


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2012)

The new Robocop, from the upcoming Robocop remake: 













Proxy Falls, Oregon. 






Batu Caves, Malaysia.


Spoiler












Kitten in a bucket. 


Spoiler


----------



## air2004 (Sep 1, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


http://store.steampowered.com/news/5856/ I dont use steam but after reading this , I find your gif even funnier now LMAO


----------



## Fellow (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 3, 2012)

That... T-That is all.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## chavosaur (Sep 3, 2012)

Castiel said:


>


The look on the girls face strikes such fear into my heart...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Eerpow (Sep 3, 2012)

^ His hand is flipped the wrong way, at least it looks like it is.


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2012)

"All right, Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my close-up."


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Sep 4, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


>


Can breed with Skitty.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2012)

X-ray of a stingray:


----------



## Fellow (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## mameks (Sep 4, 2012)

I remember seeing that cricket match, it was so epic.


----------



## Fellow (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2012)

Me, baking:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 5, 2012)

*LOL U GUISE!*





*U GUISE! LOL!*​(Full Manul wildcat album Here)



Spoiler: He looks a lot like Morgan Freeman


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 5, 2012)

She's a lawyer. Named Sue Yoo.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 5, 2012)

Spoiler: Does anybody know where this image was taken?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2012)

MY NAME IS SUE 
HOW DO YOU DO


----------



## air2004 (Sep 5, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Spoiler: Does anybody know where this image was taken?


My wife says it was a wax musem


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Spoiler: Does anybody know where this image was taken?



Reverse image search says they are two pro wrestlers, a "Mr. Anderson" and Jeff Hardy. Jeff Hardy is the one with the face paint. Don't know the context.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm tired of Veho having a monopoly on cute animal images. 


















Spoiler: And the Coup de grâce


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 5, 2012)

Poor athletes should be allowed to wear anoher stuff before getting on the podium..


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 5, 2012)

Veho said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: Does anybody know where this image was taken?
> ...


Mr. Anderson? I haven't seen too much wrestling but I could of sworn his name was Mr. Kennedy. Hmm, how about that.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 6, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


He was Kennedy in WWE , Anderson in TNA


----------



## air2004 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2012)

Bitch be lookin' for a shankin'. 




Ain't noone fucks with tiny elephant. 

Ain't noone.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 6, 2012)

For whoever posted this controller a few pages back:






Purchase: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ASCII+keyboard+controller&_sacat=0


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 6, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> For whoever posted this controller a few pages back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice that is really rare


----------



## Rydian (Sep 6, 2012)

Could play a blue burst private server on the PC for free, though.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 7, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> For whoever posted this controller a few pages back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was me , I still cant believe that thing is real LMAO thanks for the pic


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 7, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > For whoever posted this controller a few pages back:
> ...



Lol, no problem. Buddy in IRC bought it recently.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 7, 2012)

IRC I used to love irc


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh So true


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2012)

Spoiler: WARNING! This image is the very epitome of the phrase "AwwwwwwWTF?"


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2012)

And now, the shag sofa.


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 9, 2012)

can you spot whats wrong here ?


----------



## air2004 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 9, 2012)

This person is the ultimate douche bag.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 9, 2012)

Uh, negative Ghost Rider, 
This guy is the Ultimate Douchebag.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Sep 9, 2012)

^ Haha just saw the video posted on reddit. I can't believe Simon was the only one who found it funny. Britney was being a bitch!


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Castiel (Sep 9, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> ^ Haha just saw the video posted on reddit. I can't believe Simon was the only one who found it funny. Britney was being a bitch!


Ummmm, it was Demi... Unless you're talking about the rest of the video :/


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Sep 9, 2012)

Castiel said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Haha just saw the video posted on reddit. I can't believe Simon was the only one who found it funny. Britney was being a bitch!
> ...


Yea I was talking about the whole video.


----------



## amaro (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 10, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Castiel said:
> 
> 
> > triassic911 said:
> ...


In context: After said man's epic comeback, Britney said she wanted to know who let the man on stage.

Simon's reaction is pretty funny though.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey honey, flip your hair back like the girl in the magazine!








PERFECT!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 10, 2012)

^any one else see the cruise ship?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> ^any one else see the cruise ship?



No, just a couple of hot-air balloons.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 10, 2012)

Veho said:


>


any one else think that thats *[member='Costello']**?*


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)

Nonsense, that's Jeremy.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't do it man, you're making a spectacle of yourself!


----------



## amaro (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Rydian (Sep 10, 2012)

^ - That explains so much of the series...


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 11, 2012)

Spoiler




























































Am i the only one who couldn't understand what they're were saying 63.49% of the time?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 12, 2012)

air2004 said:


>


im gonna do that


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 12, 2012)

The origin of most memes!


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> *snip*


In America, taxi bears you. In Soviet Russia, bear taxi. 

...yeah, I got nothing.


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2012)

"Hands off you thieving little... I SAID HANDS OFF!" 




"Pft, like I give a fuck. Yoink!" 




Spoiler: Kittens!












Geothermal power plant on Iceland: 



































The new Metal Gear game features photorealistic graphics, and is aimed at a different demographic. 







"Going to Burning Man, BRB." 




"I'll just be stepping out for a minute." 



Vulpes has gained some weight since the last time he visited his old burrow.


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2012)

"I come out here sometimes and just... think, you know. Look at the clouds and ponder."


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


>


Wow dude wow

http://gbatemp.net/topic/104156-post-here-funny-pictures/page__view__findpost__p__4349017


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


How would I have known? I never visit this thread always...


----------



## air2004 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2012)

You know, with all those features, I would happily overlook the lack of a phone.


----------



## pistone (Sep 12, 2012)

my nokia 3310 already has those features >>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 12, 2012)

I actually caught myself thinking "If it could make bad chocolate into good broccoli I'd be sold"

Fuckall I'm an old fart.


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I actually caught myself thinking "If it could make bad chocolate into good broccoli I'd be sold"
> 
> Fuckall I'm an old fart.


 

Same here, I reacted with "but why would you want that?"


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2012)

*nom nom nom* 





















Spoiler: Kittens!


















Pounce!


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2012)

"Wakey wakey... wakey wakey WAKEY WAKEY HEY ARE YOU DEAD WAKE UP!" 
"Huh, wha...?"


----------



## air2004 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2012)

Sexy librarians have come a long way since I was a kid. 






 Source

What I imagine iFish's room looks like:


----------



## Sterling (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2012)

Spoiler: Echidna!


















Nom... nom... nom... 






"I broughts you this stick." 






"OMG A STICK! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!" 






Jiggly. 






"Mine." 




"This is my human and I will love him and hold him and call him Snuggles."


----------



## air2004 (Sep 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.c...d&v=rdIWKytq_q4
How true this is LMAO
Apple fanatics


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 14, 2012)

I DON'T KNOW IF I WANT TO LAUGH OR CRY OR DO BOTH


Spoiler


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2012)

Spoiler: Hits you right in the childhood!


----------



## air2004 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 15, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 15, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Spoiler



And then, the belief that there was nothing but a magical being that could make stuff appear from nothing is supposed to make more sense.
Right.


----------



## amaro (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 16, 2012)

^Not a fuck was given by little Jimmy. Selfish little _fucker..._






Touch her. I dare you. 





Pedo-Panda Bear.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Issac (Sep 16, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Touch him. I dare you.



Her* (this colour is (basically) female only)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 16, 2012)

Issac said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > Touch him. I dare you.
> ...


Kinda like how Yellow cats are male-only.


----------



## Issac (Sep 16, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Kinda like how Yellow cats are male-only.



They are? Didn't know that.
and I highly doubt it as well (since male cats can be orange or black (or variations of those colours) as opposed to female cats can be orange AND/OR black (variations))
the only way for a male cat to be tortoise coloured is for it to have XXY chromosomes (rare) or be born from two different impregnated eggs that merged into one.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 16, 2012)

Love how this funny picture thread comprised mostly of cat pictures turned into a complex look into cat chromosomes... I edited the post for you pesky fuckers. 

Details aside... BITCH I'M FABULOUS.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 16, 2012)

They are called , well it rhymes with a female body part LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LHGijfFoYsg


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 16, 2012)

A real ad from Samsung.


----------



## amaro (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2012)

This is a leptocephalus: 




It's a see-through fish. 


"Say cheese!"


----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2012)

Veho said:


>


im the only one ?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 16, 2012)

hay.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Sterling (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## geoflcl (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/109694010/recycled-video-arcade-twenty-five-cent?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 18, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## air2004 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2012)

Acoustic levitation.






My brain is full of fuck  D: 





 


Ladies... 






"What does this do... WTF?!?" 




"You saw it too, right?"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 18, 2012)

Veho said:


> This is a leptocephalus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this video makes a good follow-up on the leptocephalus pic. 

Also:





This is a Barreleye fish.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2012)

I bet this is how alot of us feel when women flirt with us.


----------



## mameks (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2012)

shlong said:


> *pain*


Here are the original pics: 












And here's the source. Hyperbole and a half. A great blog. Home of the Alot.


----------



## mameks (Sep 19, 2012)

Veho said:


> shlong said:
> 
> 
> > *pain*
> ...



I love that blog alot


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 19, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


I love the doors


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 19, 2012)

Parents aren't the idiots you think they are.


----------



## Fellow (Sep 20, 2012)

air2004 said:


>


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2012)

A furry yo-yo. 




"Squirreldouken!" 











Spoiler: giga Regigigas


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 20, 2012)

Not _every_ other pair of lines only meets once.

It can vary based on the nature of the surface and the nature of the lines.


----------



## Issac (Sep 20, 2012)

I think the definition of a line in that picture is based on a 2D-space, and straight lines


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 20, 2012)

I know, but the wording is too encompassing.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 21, 2012)

Veho said:


> Spoiler: giga Regigigas


 my fav pokemon is regice


----------



## air2004 (Sep 21, 2012)

When they said free refills , this isn't what they had in mind .


----------



## air2004 (Sep 21, 2012)

link http://gothamist.com/2012/08/23/fresco_fiasco_in_spain_shouldnt_be.php


----------



## Fellow (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2012)

Jaws 7. 




So that's what a tiger shark looks like. 





Spoiler: Tilt & shift.

































Spoiler: I may not know much about art, but I know what I like.








I like ice cream.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 21, 2012)

apple ios 6 maps are horrible from what I've read


----------



## Fellow (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 21, 2012)

Fellow said:


>


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 22, 2012)

Look at all that love.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 23, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Look at all that love.


thats the real deal


http://www.amazon.com/Inflatable-Unicorn-Horn-for-Cats/dp/B009AXUPX0


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 23, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> thats the real deal
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Inflatable-Unicorn-Horn-for-Cats/dp/B009AXUPX0



I love all the reviews for it. 



> I've always wanted a pet narwhal but have neither the time, money nor pool-space to keep one as a pet, all I have is this lousy tabby cat. Then, through some sort of cosmic synchronicity, I happened upon this product and knew what had to be done.
> 
> I found the strap, to hold the horn to the cats head, a little flimsy. Luckily I found an open minded veterinarian who was willing to attempt grafting the horn to the cat. The procedure was expensive, more than I expected to pay for a cat-narwhal conversion, but I don't blame amazon or the manufacturer for any of that seeing as I went behind the scope of this products intended purposes.
> 
> All-in-all my narcat... or catwhal, depending whether you're a glass half full or empty type of person, is having a blast with it's new appendage. However the cat still doesn't like water which takes away from her accurately portraying a narwhal. Still not blaming amazon or the product manufacturer for that.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 23, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> nukeboy95 said:
> 
> 
> > thats the real deal
> ...





			
				quote said:
			
		

> This product literally turned my cat into a unicorn. I have since been evicted, as my apartment has a rather strict no horse policy, apparently this also extends to unicorns, much to my chagrin. I am currently living on the street, but I have a rather plentiful supply of unicorn meat.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2012)

Spoiler: O hai.
























I wonder who he gets that from...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 23, 2012)

But wait, there's more!


Spoiler





















Why would you do that?


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> But wait, there's more!


I know, but I didn't like the rest that much. I felt it detracted from the main point   


I DISPROVE OF YOUR SHENANIGANS!


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2012)

Smartest spider ever.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2012)

Today's post will consist solely of cats. 




















Heil Kitler!






 






Spry cat: 






Lazy cat:


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 25, 2012)

Whoo HOO! Drunk bridesmaids!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WccfbPQNMbg









....okay I'm going to need to catch up before they're even remotely interesting....


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 25, 2012)

I find this silly, yet funny. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7yyE6hZNDo



Spoiler



I'm sure he got the Samsung  

The best part 2:43


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 25, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>



That can not be real.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 25, 2012)

air2004 said:


> That can not be real.



Yeah. Most people have heard of IE. They would have voted for Opera.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 25, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Actually, I watched this already, I'm Paki, watch Indian and Pakistani shows with my family! Yep, its real.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 26, 2012)

My wife is paki :-)


----------



## Issac (Sep 26, 2012)

I am pacman!... ooops derailed!


----------



## air2004 (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess the joke went over my head. Becasue I only use IE , I have tried the others and I don't like them


----------



## air2004 (Sep 26, 2012)

here is the episode

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOSY-m-gd5A&feature=player_embedded


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 26, 2012)

air2004 said:


> here is the episode
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOSY-m-gd5A&feature=player_embedded


The ones who made it Internet Explorer are geniuses.


----------



## redfalcon (Sep 26, 2012)

You can even see that it's fake, because the font is different and it's missing the "glow" around the letters.


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2012)

Silly vampire cat, I patronize you. 
*pat pat*




(The headshake at the end really sells it.) 


"I has a watermelon." 








Spoiler: Can't be arsed to resize.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> air2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


It's so sad that it's true, many people prefere Angry Birds to "Moar Mario" or remakes/ports of N64 games, what a shocker!

*;O;*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2012)

air2004 said:


> I guess the joke went over my head. Becasue I only use IE , I have tried the others and I don't like them


----------



## air2004 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2012)

An arrangement of foxes. 






Old skool. 




"You're not first? That's cute, but you're still between me and the first player." 


"Mom! Mom! C'mon! C'mon! Let's go! C'maaaaan, mooom!" 




Years later: "It's just not the same." 







The hipster is confused! 
Veho uses his balls!  

 
It's super effective.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 27, 2012)

Veho said:


>


I honestly read that about 5 times and thought to myself "wtf all the words are in the correct order".


----------



## air2004 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


it took me 3 times LMAO , I was like , there has to be something wrong with this ....but what


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 28, 2012)

The Catboy said:


>


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2012)

Spoiler: Coconut octopus



"Cocktopus" for short. 








"Muahahahahahaaa!" 












The spice must flow.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 29, 2012)

Spoiler











Blue Waffle. ^


----------



## Fellow (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2012)

Half dog, half housefly. 






Stay in the box! 






Tiniest Judo ever.


----------



## LunaWofl (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2012)

What worries me is that the box is so far and _detached_ from anyone


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2012)

"Scuse me, coming through..." 






Every game needs the blue shell. 






"Ladies..." 






And now, the DAWWWW section.


----------



## Fellow (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 1, 2012)

Fellow said:


>


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2012)

"Who's that handsome devil? Why, it's me!" 
























"Knock knock" 
"Whoo whoo whoo whoo whoo whoo's there?" 




"Doctor." 








Rubik's cube for the blind: 




No joke.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 1, 2012)

Veho said:


>


Given mantises tendency to catch hummingbirds out of the air, that particular bird might be less safe than it appears.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't saw the branch you're sitting on.


----------



## amaro (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## triassic911 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2012)

WHERE WERE YOU 15 YEARS AGO   







"I like this kid." 







OMFG RAVIOLI! 







30m (100 foot) blue whale kite. 













Step 1: cut a hole in the box. 
Step 2: put your pussy in that box.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 3, 2012)

Veho said:


>


am i trip'en


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2012)

My, that's one _huge_ needle head. 






























"I used to cosplay Captain America..."


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2012)

"I'm wet. Somebody fucking dies for this." 






Overly attached kitty says: 












Stealth. 






"Eeeeexcellent." 






"Bitch please."


----------



## VinvinMario (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Issac (Oct 5, 2012)

The position of kirby's pink blush-dots... are amazing! >


----------



## air2004 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2012)

Issac said:


> The position of kirby's pink blush-dots... are amazing! >


IT'S FUNNY BECAUSE NIPPLES.




air2004 said:


> *douches*


Yet another correlation research gets the cause and effect ass-backwards. 


Puppy! 










Pft, silly Axe (/Lynx), don't you know horses generate women out of thin air? Sit on a horse and in five minutes you're knee-deep in wimminz.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 5, 2012)

I DON'T KNOW IF I WANT TO LAUGH OR CRY OR DO BOTH v2


Spoiler














Idontevenknowhowifindthisstuffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Oct 5, 2012)

Veho's captions are the BEST


----------



## T-hug (Oct 5, 2012)

Spoiler











Tasty!


----------



## Fellow (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thug said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nasty LMAO


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2012)

Wiener   















The majestic kernel spreads its wings. 






The perfect size. 




And was it good for you? 



Fuck gravity. 






SLURRRRRRRRR....




...URRRRRRRRRRRPPPP. 








DawwwwwWWWWWWAAAAAAAWWWWOWOWOWMYFACEAAAANOTTHECLAWS....DAWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## loco365 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2012)

Bees eat M&Ms, make weird honey.







"Which seat can I taaaake?" 






































Spoiler: Ocelot.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 7, 2012)

Team Fail said:


>


LOL


----------



## air2004 (Oct 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyGP0ZyxF5E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## amaro (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2012)

"I can see forever"


----------



## mameks (Oct 8, 2012)

most badass mofo ever


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Oct 8, 2012)

amaro said:


>


is this restaurant for older people? ............ please ?


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 10, 2012)

best game EVER


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2012)

If you're not on top, all you see is butts. 


















Now give me "fierce". 




Eeeeexcellent, baby, you're amaaaazing. Now give me "seductive".


----------



## air2004 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## chris888222 (Oct 10, 2012)

I dunno if you can actually put rage comics or not, but I done this myself. Hopefully you'll enjoy it.

CSO - Customer Service Officer
M1 and Starhub are simply phone telcos like AT&T, Verizon, Telstra etc.


----------



## amaro (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 10, 2012)

The flash light add on is there... ._.


----------



## air2004 (Oct 11, 2012)

amaro said:


>


What are you doing with that cork screw ???
LMAO


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 11, 2012)

air2004 said:


> amaro said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's called "Light that you plug on the Gameboy"


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2012)

air2004 said:


> What are you doing with that cork screw ???
> LMAO


That's in case of constipation. 








Baby moose! Mooses? Meese? 






"Is there a problem, officers?" 










 


Iron Old Man


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Law (Oct 11, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> The flash light add on is there... ._.



because there is little better than pooping in the dark.


----------



## mameks (Oct 11, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> The flash light add on is there... ._.


at first I misread that as "flesh light add on" and was going to ask wtf sort of fleshlight you have


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2012)

I ATED SOME PILLS 




THE COLORS... THE COLORS... 








"Is the scary part over?" 






"Don't look at them, son. They're not our kind of people." 
























"Come on in, guys. 
Party's this way."






QWOP. Not even once. 






Socially awkward penguin. 






Good grief.


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2012)

Invisible slam dunk. 






O°o°O 






Roar of time, I think it's called? 
(I don't Pokemon any more.)












GIANT ENEMY CRABS! 




"He's doing that 'onward noble steed' thing again, isn't he?" 


Shockwave propagating at the speed of cat.












 






"Laaaaaadies    " 




"I have a place for you to sit   "


----------



## Narayan (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## T-hug (Oct 14, 2012)

This pic is from this morning my fiancee was out all day yesterday for her hen day/night so I made this pic!  We are to marry next Saturday!


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## amaro (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2012)

DON'T BLINK 







A salty sea dog. 






GTFO BITCH!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Veho said:


> Invisible slam dunk.





Spoiler: How about a visible slam dunk?


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Oct 15, 2012)

Veho said:


>


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2012)

"Duckies!"


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Sterling (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## loco365 (Oct 17, 2012)

Found this on my Facebook feed.


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2012)

How it was really done:


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## chris888222 (Oct 18, 2012)

What the flying fuck...



Spoiler









I DIDN'T photoshop this...


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 18, 2012)

I know this is a picture thread and all but >>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tDRBb0apDg&list=UUSAUGyc_xA8uYzaIVG6MESQ&index=5&feature=plcp


----------



## Fellow (Oct 18, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> I know this is a picture thread and all but >>
> http://www.youtube.c...=5&feature=plcp



This video is neat, not very funny but an enjoyable watch.


----------



## Fellow (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Arras (Oct 18, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> What the flying fuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just pulling the answers for anything it doesn't know from http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=fuck%20you so yeah.


----------



## air2004 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2012)

Nyaaaaaaaaawn. 













"What are you thinking about?" 
"Oh nothing, fish stuff, I guess." 






"Go Crabs! Go Crabs!"


----------



## Fellow (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 19, 2012)

I laughed. And i saw it coming, I shouldnt have laughed but i did anyways.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> *wiiuwiiuwiiu*


[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-klQ-kpq98[/youtube]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 20, 2012)

There's a right answer.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 20, 2012)

Seeing the same image every few pages is really disappointing...




Keep it fresh.


----------



## Fellow (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2012)

OCD, Otter Compulsive Disorder.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 20, 2012)

Veho said:


> OCD, Otter Compulsive Disorder.


I think you'll find the orange fits in the blue.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2012)

Masticating.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 28, 2012)

Spoiler:  Here we find little Catstello steadily whiling away his day as GBAtemp runs normally.










 


Spoiler:  Uh oh One of the sponsors has gone belly-up Guess you will have to work a little faster Catstello










 


Spoiler:  Oh no There is an error in the code Quickly Catstello you know what to do








http://i.imgur.com/Mk2R0.gif[/spoiler]



Spoiler:  Fuck fuck fuck Catstello Somebody hacked the site Hurry








http://i.imgur.com/dm05j.gif[/spoiler]



Spoiler:  RRRAAGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH








http://i.imgur.com/0y76R.gif[/spoiler]



Spoiler:  ----------








http://i.imgur.com/K6Etl.gif[/spoiler]


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2012)

It's back, time to take a massive dump.




Spoiler




























Nice Eevees, but I'd rather see her jigglypuffs 






Mmmm, pumpkin and bacon.






"I _hate_ you."












Oh God it keeps coming.














Cuddles!


















I don't even remember eating that.


Watch the cat.






Chinchillin'.




  



LOL MAX IMAGE LIMIT














I'MA CHARGIN' MAH LAZOR


















Let me sing to you the song of my people.
_Y M C A, it's fun to stay at the Y M C A-aay... _


















Sleep mode in .5 seconds.




(The boot sequence may take some time.)









And this is why I'll be keeping my kids in Zorbs.






WTF is this?


----------



## Fellow (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 30, 2012)

Large image warning:


Spoiler










 
From romantically apocalyptic


----------



## amaro (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Oct 31, 2012)

Yellow submarines


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2012)

Spoiler










 



















Sylvanas Windrunner, Warcraft 3, by Tasha Cosplay


----------



## amaro (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2012)

"Stahp"




I can almost hear her.


Sith cat VS Jedi bunny.


----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2012)

Overnight to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Fellow (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## loco365 (Nov 3, 2012)

I made someone laugh so hard they almost cried:





This one is just funny.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 3, 2012)

Somebody left Vulpes out in the rain.


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2012)

Ever wonder where your socks disappear to? 






"Hey guys! Guys! Guy-SONOVA---" 




"Um... sup." 








Avatar stickman fight.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 3, 2012)

....I'll have what he's having....


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2012)

*A collection of desktop wallpapers, most of them pretty good.* 




Snooooow caaaaats!


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2012)

"Eye of the tiger" 






Fire has a flavor.


----------



## amaro (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2012)

"I'm not fat, I'm just big boner'd."


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2012)

(Ain't noone mess with tiny engine. Ain't noone.) 


World's smallest bike!



(Click for video.)


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2012)

Whisk one (1) kitten...




Stir in two (2) whole cats... 




			
				Top comment on Imgur said:
			
		

> That Star Wars mug really increases the koala tea of the picture.


(I am not worthy    ) 






Reservoir doggies. 




"It's simple. We kill the Batman."


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2012)

Dot! Dot! Dot! Dot!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 7, 2012)

Spoiler:  Thank you for showing me this, Phoenix Goddess


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2012)

Wakey wakey.


----------



## mameks (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)

Soon.


----------



## Fellow (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2012)

Moar animuls! 



Spoiler: The one that got away.












"Onward, noble steed!" 







Brain fart.


----------



## mameks (Nov 10, 2012)

@Veho
the world's oldest D20 
From Ptolomaic Egypt


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2012)

EPIC facepalm. 






Evil scheming boxes. 




"Yeeees, yeeees." 
"Eeeexcellent." 














Oh yes, you're screwed.


----------



## Fellow (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 11, 2012)

Ehhhh D: EHHHHH SQUARE WHY


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2012)

>playing a rally game without a co-driver 
Pft, casuals   


HERE IS A WOLF HOLDING A WATERMELON. YOUR ARGUMENT IS INVALID.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think that's a rally game...


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2012)

>mfw


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2012)

"My fort shrank  "






Screw you door, cats are two-dimensional.


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2012)

In their tongue, he is "Roverkin": Beagleborn. 
















Don't you think?


----------



## amaro (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 13, 2012)

Veho said:


> In their tongue, he is "Roverkin": Beagleborn.


FUS RO DOG!


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 14, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> Ehhhh D: EHHHHH SQUARE WHY


This came from an actual game?


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 14, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> This came from an actual game?


It's from Bravely Default on 3DS


----------



## Engert (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 16, 2012)

how


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> how



I think it comes standard. 






"Sir, your left rear dog head is missing. That's a 200 ruble fine, or a sack of potatoes."


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2012)

"Mine. 

Mine. 

Mine." 






Le tits now.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 16, 2012)

Kinda long.


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2012)

Play? 







What *this guy* was looking at. 




"Ocupado!" 








Thar she blows! 
*Willow the white whale.*




Nobody tell Ahab, okay?


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2012)

Today's PHFP was brought to you by: cats. 

Because cats.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2012)

Add-ons make Firefox sluggish. 












Otter otter otter otter otter otter. 






*Firefly squid.* 











Gangsta. 






"Oh sure, but when _I_ wear the skin of one of _your_ kind, suddenly it's not cute but horrifying."


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2012)

"For me? Thank you." 




nomnomnom 


The following shall be spoilered because huge. 


Spoiler



FUCKING MAJESTIC: 






*Hello there.* 


Hello.






"Hello." 
"Sup." 








"Meow." 






"Oh, you know, just hanging around."


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't really get it 100% but i'm guessing it's related to halo?


----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2012)

The origin of the Fennec fox:


----------



## Narayan (Nov 22, 2012)

Veho said:


> The origin of the Fennec fox:


 
so Xuphor is Vulpes x Catboy/Catgirl/BrightNeko?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2012)

"What the fuck did you just call me you son of a bitch?" 




Ain't no one mess with tiny boar. 
Ain't no one. 








Mobile phone background:


----------



## Narayan (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 23, 2012)

Narayan said:


> so Xuphor is Vulpes x Catboy/Catgirl/BrightNeko?


what the fu-


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 23, 2012)

BrightNeko said:


> what the fu-


 
Yeah, the thought gave me a whole lot of  too.


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Yeah, the thought gave me a whole lot of  too.


Well, let's see. 

Vulpes x Catboy/Catgirl/BrightNeko = Vulpes x (Catboy/Catgirl) / Brightneko; 
Catboy/Catgirl , since both the numerator and denominator have the factor "Cat" in it, equals "boy/girl", so we have: 
Vulpes x (boy/girl) / Brightneko = (Vulpes x boy)/(girlxBrightneko) = boy fox / bright catgirl. 

I forgot where I was going with this.


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2012)

I have the weirdest boner right now


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2012)

Best guarded yard in town. 




(Until someone throws a tennis ball.)


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2012)

"GTFO!" 
"LOL WUT? NO U GTFO, BITCH!" 






Help, help, I am being eaten alive. 












"Does this happen to you?" 




"HI, THIS IS BILLY MAYS WITH EXERMASTER 3000"


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2012)

"Throw your hands in the air 
and wave 'em like you just don't care" 




Boom shake shake shake the room 








Sugar + sulfuric acid = boner. 






Soooooooon.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Xuphor (Nov 27, 2012)

Narayan said:


> so Xuphor is Vulpes x Catboy/Catgirl/BrightNeko?


Actually, Catboy and Catgirl got together first (as strange as that is), then the spawn of that got with Brightneko.
Then Vulpes Abnocto and Brightneko.......

Well..... Somehow made a baby.... still figuring that one out..... 

Then my Fennec made it with a "little person" (midget), and bam, you have what my current avatar is.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 28, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Actually, Catboy and Catgirl got together first (as strange as that is), then the spawn of that got with Brightneko.
> Then Vulpes Abnocto and Brightneko.......
> 
> Well..... Somehow made a baby.... still figuring that one out.....
> ...


I wonder if there's still _that_ version of _that_ avatar on a forum thread on here.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2012)

Go away! This is my cat trap, you find your own. 






*donk*






"No. I like it here."


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2012)

The shy chinchilla. 




 


"Come at me bro" 






Mighty Mouse. 




(Someone photoshop a cape on him.) 


Le meow. 






Pac-hamster. 




Wakka wakka wakka wakka... 


The russian judge is not impressed.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## T-hug (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2012)

Space hopper meets mop. 






From the set of Coraline: 






Tard is my master now. 












ROWR


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2012)

The Batman cat. The Batcat. The Cat-bat-man.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2012)

Regarding the current situation on the Temp: 


















"What is it? What is it? Lemme see! Lemme see!" 












Attack by a vicious beast: 




Cutest. Mauling. Ever. 








IT MOVED! IT MUST DIE! 
*gnaw gnaw* 
Oh. It's you. 





Carry on. 



Spoiler


----------



## air2004 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 3, 2012)

air2004 said:


>


----------



## air2004 (Dec 3, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


>


 I would take that size 16 , over my glass pic LMAO


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 4, 2012)

Pokemon Adventure Time











Digimon Adventure Time






Dragon Ball Adventure Time


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2012)

"Smile for the camera, Princess!" 
"*THERE IS NO PRINCESS, ONLY ZUUL.*" 






5 PM at the office. 












"We shall defeat those crabs once and for all." 






"Oh well, I'll get eaten no matter what I do, might as well take some fuckawesome pics."


----------



## Fellow (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2012)

Spoiler: School photo.


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2012)

Herp and Derp. 






"Oh don't mind Flopsy, ma'am, he just wants to play." 




He's just a big old softie, really. 


Almost... almost... almost... SONOVA- 




He got it in the end, don't worry.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2012)

Srsly, wat. 










Spoiler
















Someone photoshop a computer mouse under that paw and we have Vulpes' new avatar. 
(And possibly a banhammer in the background.)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2012)

Veho said:


> Someone photoshop a computer mouse under that paw and we have Vulpes' new avatar.
> (And possibly a banhammer in the background.)


 
No banhammer, and the mouse should be a real mouse.


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2012)

Nah, that's too literal. 






(The cat's actual name is Tardar Sauce. "Tard" for short.) 


Linchu. 




"Hey, pika! Hey, pika! Hey, pika!" 
And whoever corrects this is a hopeless Poketard.) 


"Are you stuck? I'll get you out!" 





And the cat on the left is all like


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Dec 6, 2012)

LOL


----------



## air2004 (Dec 6, 2012)

The upload wasnt what I thought it would be ..... Should remove this feature as it seems to be a waste


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2012)

Puppy overload! 


















A nice hot cup of meow.


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2012)

Spoiler



Stare at either of these animations for 30 seconds, then look at stuff. 10 seconds at the very least. The longer you stare the stronger the effect.



























Spoiler:  Overly dramatic kitten says "Leave me! Save yourselves!"


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 8, 2012)

On the Instant Buttons download page:


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2012)

Slaying my enemies makes me giddy like a schoolgirl too.  




Spoiler: Lord Gaben brings the glorious light of PC gaming to the lesser races.












"Halp, halp, I'm melting from all the cuteness."


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2012)

"HI!" 
"WHOOOAH!"


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2012)

*Jaws theme*


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 10, 2012)

Veho said:


> --snip--


For some reason I was reading potassium as 'Na', only about 30 seconds later did I realise.


----------



## Arras (Dec 10, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> For some reason I was reading potassium as 'Na', only about 30 seconds later did I realise.


It's even worse when "Potassium" is "Kalium" in your language. I happen to know that, but most people don't and are like "wtf is Potassium". The shortened version does make more sense that way, though.


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2012)

The amazing liquid dog. 




(I swear, he's two-dimensional at one point there.)


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2012)

Wall trampoline. 





Video here. 


Baby caracal: 












"Is the mouse gone yet?" 






"You will pay for this."


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2012)

FUCKING MAJESTIC.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 11, 2012)

Veho said:


> Wall trampoline.
> Video here.


 
That, is the most awesome thing I have seen in a very long time.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 11, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> That, is the most awesome thing I have seen in a very long time.


 

Pretty darn cool, but I'm more interested in trying the trampoline bridge in Paris.


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2012)

This is now an awesome trampoline thread. 







*Source.*


----------



## Fellow (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2012)

See the whole gallery of fun facts with fun illustrations *here*. 


Advanced domino techniques 101: the Stonehenge. 





(The original Stonehenge got jammed halfway through.)


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Engert (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2012)

Finnish police. 












"A), the grass is not greener on the other side, Frank, _there is no grass at all_, 
and B), now we're fucking stuck. I hate you, Frank." 
"Yeah, you were on the fence about this plan from the get-go." 
"I. Am going. To _kill_ you."







WHOAH WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON THIS ISN'T HOW IT'S SUPPOSED TO GO AT ALL








Spoiler: Frolicking.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 13, 2012)

I want.


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes, I want a slave to carry me around too. 



Brilliant! 






"I am a tooth." 






Bashful. 






Nom nom nom waddle waddle nom nom nom waddle waddle waddle 




"Noms... what are you doing... noms... stahp!"


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## amaro (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I want.


 
Great Pyrenees. 
I get to play with two of them every day. They're incredible dogs. So sweet and gentle, yet viscous guard dogs when the need arises. Very smart, too.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Great Pyrenees.
> I get to play with two of them every day. They're incredible dogs. So sweet and gentle, yet viscous guard dogs when the need arises. Very smart, too.


OMG IM SOOOOO JELLLYYYY. They are beautiful dogsss. 
I would also be very happy with one of these beautiful creatures.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 14, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Great Pyrenees.


this on is for you too 





"ooOOooohhh yes yes soo good to meet you!"


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2012)

Are we posting huge cuddly beast dogs now?


----------



## Fellow (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Dec 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


>


the q unsettles me.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2012)

Spidercat, spidercat... 






Cutest mauling evar (that previous one got bumped to second cutest). 






Ran out of paper towels. 






Hoverdog.


----------



## Fellow (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 15, 2012)

Not a funny picture, but this was cool:


----------



## loco365 (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought of this back in July.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 16, 2012)

Guess how much it's discounted by....


----------



## Arras (Dec 16, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Guess how much it's discounted by....


According to my calculations and the price on the actual site the real discount is something like 82%


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2012)

Inspirational as fuck. 




I cry evry tiem.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2012)

*cough* 






plot(x, fish(x), [-0.5 2])


----------



## Arras (Dec 17, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> *


Too bad it's bloody impossible to be calm while trying for a perfect  ( I got like 150 of the things total and I still get nervous)


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 17, 2012)

I would wear the shit out of this haha


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2012)

Thirteen is his last name, duh.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 17, 2012)

Arras said:


> Too bad it's bloody impossible to be calm while trying for a perfect  ( I got like 150 of the things total and I still get nervous)


only chuck norris can get a perfect on remix 8


----------



## amaro (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2012)

Let me show you the world in my arms... 




And you don't have to move you just sit still


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Defiance (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2012)

That strip gave me feels. 















"Nom... nom... nom? Noooom! Dammit noms you have eluded me for the last time!" 




"Get in mah belleh!" 


I think I found Gahars. 






Summertime on Hoth. 




(10/10, would crawl into tauntaun carcass with.)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2012)

_repost_









































*Vulpes:*


----------



## Fellow (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fellow said:


>


mind = blown


----------



## Flame (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2012)

I cry evry teim...


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2012)

There ain't no party like the Nyan cat party cause the Nyan cat party nya nya nyanya nyanyanyanyanya nya nya nya nya nya nyanyanyanyanya... 


Snowy fuzzies. 






"You _what_? Oh it's _on_ now, motherfucker!" 




 --->  

Have at thee, sir. 






This changes _everything!_


----------



## Fellow (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fellow said:


>


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Defiance (Dec 20, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 20, 2012)

Defiance said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


I did it first time.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2012)

Unhand me, human! 
No! 
I will play no part in this! 
Stop it! 




I hate you so much.  














Maru is a bad influence on today's kittens.


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2012)

"Heeeeeeeeey, sexy laaaadieees" 










The book's simple test to determine whether your cat is, in fact, trying to kill you only has one question: 
"Do you own a cat?" 


















Perspective... what are you doing... perspective... stahp!


----------



## Fellow (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2012)

You know what this copy of "Achy breaky heart" needs? A sweet drop. 






Moar bpm! 






Lemme show you how I spin, n00b! 






The internet is a series of tubes, and they are all full of cats.




The bottleneck is at your end.




Download complete. 









Spoiler: Some Pokemon desktop wallpapers.


























Sir Patrick Stewart emerging from balls: 




*Jaws theme*


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 22, 2012)

Extreme snow angeling.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2012)

*LOL U GUISE!*​​​

​*U GUISE! LOLL!!!*​​​(I'm considering making this the new "banned" avatar.....)


----------



## Fellow (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2012)

"Holy fuck I'm high." 






"I hate that smug motherfucker." 

























Hold still, I'm gonna get the axe.


----------



## air2004 (Dec 24, 2012)

What happened to this thread ? it seems to have died


----------



## Fellow (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 24, 2012)

No way are Amazon sales better than Steam....


----------



## air2004 (Dec 24, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> No way are Amazon sales better than Steam....


 
{{{ Crickets }}}


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2012)

air2004 said:


> What happened to this thread ? it seems to have died


Dude, it's only been a day. Chill. 

Here, have a weird gif to tide you over: 






And a gramophone needle in the grooves of an LP: 




Groovy.


----------



## air2004 (Dec 24, 2012)

I haven't been getting any alerts for this thread for some reason. Thats why I thought it died.


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2012)

"I dreamed I eated the biggest, fluffies pancake evar" 




"And when I woke up, my blanket was missing."


----------



## Fellow (Dec 24, 2012)

air2004 said:


> What happened to this thread ? it seems to have died


I try my hardest to keep this thread bumped with at least something.

EDIT:



air2004 said:


> I haven't been getting any alerts for this thread for some reason. Thats why I thought it died.


Ah, well pardon me.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 25, 2012)

time to give them some aliens


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2012)

Is there an option for me to just automatically like all of Veho's posts?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 25, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Is there an option for me to just automatically like all of Veho's posts?


ill second that


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2012)

And then when you groom your fox and there's fluffy tufts of red fur and the draft is blowing them around the house:


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2012)

WHEEEEEEEEE! 






"Merry? Never met her."


----------



## air2004 (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Fellow (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2012)

"I'm not here." 






Facepalm. 






MOUSE! MOUSE! MOUSE! MOUSE! 
MOUSE! MOUSE! MOUSE! MOUSE! 
MOUSE! MOUSE! MOUSE! MOUSE! 
MOUSE! MOUSE! MOUSE! MOUSE! 






Regal. 






Playing with distance and zoom.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 27, 2012)

Veho said:


> Facepalm.


 
Must be a Husqvarna. Their user's manual explicitly states not to do this.

_(Before anyone says it, yes I know it's actually a Stihl chainsaw)_


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2012)

"I'm not drunk, it's these damned boots..." 














"Why is the floor moving?"  

"HA! Gotcha!" 






ZOMG


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2012)

And here's a buncha pics of foxes that I can't be arsed to repost here. Enjoy.


----------



## Fellow (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 28, 2012)

^look its me​


----------



## Fellow (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2012)

KARMA TO THE FACE 




This must be the proverbial can of whoopass.


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## air2004 (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 30, 2012)

Rydian's dog:


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2012)

Pomerrito: 






How to make a pomerrito:


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2012)

Ahh, the good old times.


----------



## Fellow (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2012)

"It's the fuzz! Split!" 








Spoiler: Cute overload.
























Best handegg play evar. 






"Wha... no no no wait wait wait oshit oshit fuck shit fuck GOD DAMMIT-" 




Happened to me once a bunch of times, between a boat and the pier.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2012)

This is a thing that happened.


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2013)

"Fuck you lettuce!" 




(And yo couch too.)  


This is what I choose to believe! 


















"Farewell!"


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2013)

Christopher Walken or Scarlett Johansson?


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2013)

"WhoahWHOAHFUUUUU-"




"'da fuck just happened?


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2013)

"Dude... wear some pants..."


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 2, 2013)

When you see it


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 3, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> When you see it
> --snip--


I'm sorry I've been looking for about 5 minutes and I don't see it.


----------



## air2004 (Jan 3, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> I'm sorry I've been looking for about 5 minutes and I don't see it.


The legs aren't right


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 3, 2013)

They're cooking a genie lamp in the oven.


----------



## air2004 (Jan 3, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> They're cooking a genie lamp in the oven.


I seen that , but whats the humor in it ? the frying pan is on the wall with a red dot .......maybe this one went over my head


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2013)

LEGO Fhloston Paradise from Fifth Element. 
















My patronus is cake. 


Tennis.


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2013)

Attaaaack! 




The attack failed! Retreeeat!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## VMM (Jan 4, 2013)

*Trolling Pidgeons:*

*Gmail Man:*


*For the MMA fans:*


*GTA IV goes Gangnam Style:*


*For Megaman fans:*


*Windows Phone Glass:*


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2013)

Dude, take that to the Youtube videos thread   


German job agency ads. It says, "Life is too short to have the wrong job" 
























"I loves you sno man."


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn that is the best advertising I've ever seen.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2013)

Spoiler: Scary kitty.













Sleepy kitty. 






Humpty Dumpty. 


















O hai. Is this Abu Dhabi?


----------



## VMM (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 6, 2013)

Someone make this!


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## VMM (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)

"Wash your face young man!" 
"But mooooom!"


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Arras (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## air2004 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Fellow (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2013)

This gif makes me feel funny. 




Oh my.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2013)

"I refuse to play this game. NOM!" 




"Oh, it flew away. Doesn't matter. Give me yours, you servile moron!"


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Fellow (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jan 10, 2013)

Underwater photo shoot where models swim with sharks:



Spoiler



Whale sharks 






More pictures here: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...n-underwater-fashion-shoot.html?frame=2445927


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2013)

"Whatever, bitch." 

























You know those dreams? 






How to train your Stitch. 




I WANT THIS SO BAD 















And one for Arras:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2013)

"I find your lack of faith... _disturbing_." 












"Bedtime." 






























Remember those jumping lions? 




D:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 11, 2013)

Veho said:


>


Young me would be all over this. So would old me too, actually; that looks like a neat figure to have.


----------



## VMM (Jan 11, 2013)

This is why you weren't in Avengers:


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 11, 2013)

VMM said:


>


 
Might want to check those links....


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2013)

"Now where did that woodpecker go?" 




"...don't look down don't look down don't look down don't look down..."


----------



## VMM (Jan 11, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Might want to check those links....


 
Fixed it, thanks


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2013)

VMM said:


>





> *Mufasa: *Everything you see exists together in a delicate balance. As king, you need to understand that balance and respect all the creatures, from the crawling ant to the leaping antelope.
> *Young Simba:* But, Dad, don't we eat the antelope?
> *Mufasa:* Yes, Simba, but let me explain. When we die, our bodies become the grass, and the antelope eat the grass. And so we are all connnected in the great Circle of Life.


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2013)

Bucket of puppies!


----------



## Fellow (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 12, 2013)

Spoiler: I shall call him Mini Me!












I call him Dewey. 


















Teddy bear. 






Teddy Roosevelt.






Snuggly.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## VMM (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 12, 2013)

VMM said:


> --snip--


That was already posted further up the page.


----------



## VMM (Jan 12, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> That was already posted further up the page.


 
Just changed that, thanks


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2013)

_What_ did you say?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2013)

Here are some happy-looking animals: 













This is what the inside of a smoke detector looks like: 






"Well... crap." 




"I'm not as lithe as I used to be   "


----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Paarish (Jan 15, 2013)

I love this show


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2013)

Boa springs into action. 






You know those "electric circuit as water pipes" analogies? 
I thought those were for illustration purposes only. 




Huh. 








Cats have no concept of YOLO. 






Na na na na na na na na... 











And then the two dogs are like 




"Every week this show looks better to me."
"Every week your eyesight gets worse."




"I've got half a mind to leave."
"If you had half a mind, you wouldn't be here." 


"I now realize television has one major advantage over a live stage show."
"What's that?"
"A television you can turn off!"


----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Fellow (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2013)

Hmmmmm.






Play with me? 






















Bodyguards.


----------



## Fellow (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 20, 2013)

There's a deep, enlightening metaphor about life in this... somewhere.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2013)

OMGWTF




"Is it still there?"


----------



## Sterling (Jan 21, 2013)

A few reposts up in here.


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2013)

"What do you mean he's mine? What do I do with him?" 






"Fuck you, ground!" 












"Am I doing it right, guys?" 






"Brace for impact... 3... 2... 1... 1... 1... 1..." 




"1... 1... 1... any day now... 1... 1..." 


Manly braking. 







Science. It's not for pussies.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2013)

It's a matter of perspective. 
Advertizing level: Over 9000! 






"Feed me nao plz?" 






noms!
NOMS!
NOMS!
NOMS! 
NOOOOMS!!! 
*NOOOOMS!!!!*




nom nom nom nom 


"Cat... cat... lemme tell you shomthing... shomthing... I love you man, you know? I lovsh you man." 
"Yes, yes, I love you too, dog." 




"Now go home, you're drunk."


----------



## Fellow (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 22, 2013)

Fellow said:


>


Oh no, you did not just do that.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2013)

"I caught it!" 






"What's this? 
HA! Gotchaaaawhoawhoawhoa...! 




"Got him!"


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2013)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2013)

Castiel said:


> *snip*


 
Oh no, please don't remind me. I've been catching late night reruns of TLA on Nick, and they've been hyping up the broadcast premiere of the film for the last week. Every commercial break I've had to hear about the "groundbreaking motion picture event" and that nonsense.

Really, though, I feel awful for the editor - You can tell he tried his hardest to make the movie seem good and still just came up short.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 23, 2013)

Pretty hardcore flour if you ask me.


----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2013)

Ferrofluid eating a magnet: 




Nom nom nom nom. 


What's this? 




HOLY FUCK THERE'S A MONKEY IN THERE 














Guild VS soulx:


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2013)

All aboard the Magic School Bus.


----------



## amaro (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Sterling (Jan 23, 2013)

A friend edited this one. I don't know what he was on at the time...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2013)

This is the hairy bush viper. Actual name. Hairy bush viper. 




If you know what I mean. 






And 'round these parts, it isn't even cheap. 






Oh good. 




















BOOM, HEADSHOT


----------



## Gahars (Jan 24, 2013)

I understand this all too well:


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2013)

The necromouser.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 24, 2013)

A gif I just put together after watching BBC's Africa series.


----------



## Chary (Jan 24, 2013)

Ignore this post.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 24, 2013)

Not a single one of those images is showing up for me. You might want to repost them from a different source - Imgur maybe?


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2013)

Chary, you can't embed mail attachments, you need to host them somewhere else. 




Gahars said:


>


----------



## Gahars (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Chary (Jan 24, 2013)

Everything here is from the official Archie Sonic comic. These were drawn by professionals, sadly enough. None of the following is fanart. (As shocking as that is)





































And last, but not least;


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2013)

"Phew, almost looked at the explosion." 




Deal with it. 


The golden tortoise beetle:


----------



## Gahars (Jan 25, 2013)

Batman had some awkward teenage years.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 26, 2013)

A man can dream.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2013)

Join me, and together we will rule... _the dance floor!_ 










And that's why the next generation of consoles will have screens on their controllers. 


Just a puffball rolling around in the breeze. 


















Pounce. 





















I say. 


"Oh and before I go, fuck this thing." 




"Never liked it."


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2013)

"Play! Play! 
Play! Play! 
Play! Play!"






Rowdy kids these days. 






I want one of these: 




(And before you ask, _yes_.)


----------



## Gahars (Jan 28, 2013)

We were hacked, I'm telling you - and I know who did it!


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2013)

Well to be honest, if I got hacked by _those_ guys, I'd deny it too.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 28, 2013)

"Just go with the flow..."


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 29, 2013)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 
So... are you going to finish that?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2013)

The origin of Mr Freeze.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh hey, a thread about Nintendo? And they're posting a loss? Well this shou-






The definition of Alpha:


----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2013)

How a naval cannon works: 






It's dangerous to go alone, take this. 














The set of the next Star Wars movie:


----------



## Fellow (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## lufere7 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh grumpy cat, how you take away my misery


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2013)

Man hit by a train. Warning: brutal. 


Spoiler































Little privacy, please?


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 1, 2013)

Slender Man really let himself go.



Spoiler


----------



## Fellow (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


>


"Ke$ha? OMG me too, Blow is like my favourite party song like EVAR OMG we have so much in common, we should totally bang." 

Men will say, do and endure unspeakable things for sex, your argument is invalid, fat man.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 2, 2013)

Huge-ass post (Easily over 20MB), tons of pictures so beware (I am aware some of these pictures may have been posted on here before):


Spoiler



http://i.imgur.com/RKDchB6.gif
http://i.imgur.com/dJmWlxU.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/MSgHljh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/BQVQfw9.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/cuSHHJr.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lVpknne.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/X9JWZxt.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/oKaz3xc.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/SRVAeHn.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/US4QkP3.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/pvbHUnq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Mbzz8dt.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ss4Lt6l.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ZaqznAJ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/36H7ETG.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jyJGQGj.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/1RfHCrU.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/8zkL1zO.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/si5mGPB.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/b3ie65w.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/euN3n0S.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/fy6jo3j.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/rm4XWJN.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/r5mEaB0.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/KSsBpmD.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/9PwetNj.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ctXqJ5B.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/t9q5IGR.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/AhC378O.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Upjsc85.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/tLo12AP.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/luKvm0D.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/rK8vlOy.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/9eBw7ml.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/VdksnAJ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/TSqF7Oq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/yYpfL4y.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/OIW9YzK.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/csvvLNX.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/sNcssk8.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/m67gDlV.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/SeZN3RP.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ad1x0At.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/6crkJUT.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/c67W94j.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/dK3jTeg.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/eFb0NQF.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/3USE594.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/JAOE0Th.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/h0k5K9e.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/CLWAvH3.png
http://i.imgur.com/dV2xxuf.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/KnSK0xC.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/NSzhmsl.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/SUscmhU.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/i1chhPI.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/BW9qkCh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/oPleXdb.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mrJ91S5.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/aH6vqJf.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/kvrCpuX.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Hu5AYNT.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/zZMWcab.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mppaz9a.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/dinNnFQ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/XPdULYW.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/yHnjsaZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/kg8YLRo.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/FTcGsJw.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Jtxup6E.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/NZ8f3dX.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/6gKE4JM.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/NXI2V0B.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/b8OxaRa.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Pw1OWqs.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/xKUosrB.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/pAHwVAD.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/AA1BH7G.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/iBV6ALY.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/DDQjOac.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/sUil5Wf.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/nrbrDKA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/eLBGIas.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/qrnhgrZ.png
http://i.imgur.com/1QxsPpg.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Abq4Dtj.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ZLwuPT7.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jnGrAZl.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/LX0PK6b.gif
http://i.imgur.com/cx6fdOB.gif
http://i.imgur.com/VvGqBvQ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/3dNBPhn.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/iEmpMka.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/xdinpSp.png
http://i.imgur.com/aOF4gCU.gif
http://i.imgur.com/EHgLWF6.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/0cmgsaG.gif
http://i.imgur.com/VLbWjNK.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Mqq8iOE.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/6YMLldo.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jif8dX4.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/y9eaPQt.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/hXeV5Fj.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/HQpdJtK.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/cBaA11N.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/tfdpHzf.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/k2GTOSt.gif
http://i.imgur.com/Pg4fjKt.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Mmw6KT0.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/V0pgIfP.png
http://i.imgur.com/MzJKSYA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/GRoPY9J.png
http://i.imgur.com/AyR78Du.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jUackIq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/rzjYIsk.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/gpl6VqA.png
http://i.imgur.com/CMqmHS5.gif
http://i.imgur.com/FYJTz1e.gif
http://i.imgur.com/IjysnGA.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lqnYHfO.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/akAKbPo.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/2sK5btG.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Ms7GaDA.gif
http://i.imgur.com/JP1O6B6.gif
http://i.imgur.com/y1eKg3L.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/h1EV0t8.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Omo6WwJ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/AS5WlSQ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/3dnX7Z4.jpg


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2013)

Spoilering the pics doesn't prevent them from loading  D: 
Please please please post them as links


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 2, 2013)

Veho said:


> Spoilering the pics doesn't prevent them from loading D:
> Please please please post them as links


It always did for me, though.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> It always did for me, though.


The old forum software, maybe. The new one just loads everything and then spoilers the spoilered bits. This page kept crashing my browser until you edited your post. Thank you   








"Om nom nom." 




"Blech." 



"My warmz place. 
But by all means, do not let me interrupt you." 






*facepalm*












"Water! Swimming! Fun! Happy! Drink!" 




"ACHOO"


"I don't get it 
  I don't get it 
    I don't get it."


----------



## Gahars (Feb 3, 2013)

Game of the Year 2013.



Spoiler










Man, the wait for this game is going to be un_bear_able.


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> *Bear*


Kinect really adds to the experience. 
[insert joke about "right to bear arms"] 


African bush viper. Less hairy than the hairy bush viper. Also, fabulous.


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 4, 2013)

The Wii is a console for grownups after all.






I think he took Face/Off a bit too literally.



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2013)

The _weirdest_ boner right now.


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2013)

"If I pull this off, I eat like a _king_!"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


>


In an historically inaccurate fashion, otherwise the like would actually approve the death.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Paarish (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Its_just_Lou (Feb 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


>


 
Sadly, this is very telling...


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2013)

I was going to just post all of the pics here, but I figured they are too big. Here's the link. Some of them actually look really cool.
http://imgur.com/a/hotS6#dtrZECH


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2013)

So it seems Beyonce's publicist is trying to get this picture removed from the internet.



Spoiler










Good luck with that.

EDIT: Also... apparently French translators have trouble with movie titles in English.


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2013)

Drunk cats.






















Ermergherd. 






Gahars bought a pet. 












Don't tell anyone, but I think that one in the middle is a Digimon. 






Srs gaming.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

CNN's Competence Continues...


----------



## Gahars (Feb 9, 2013)

Sign Language:






Happy Birthday, kids.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2013)

"Take.. that... stupid... sheet... wrinkles..." 




"Let's see _you_ try making the bed without arms." 


"Cuz this is thriller, thriller at night..." 






Trust fall. 
"You were supposed to _catch_ me, Dave." 




"You should have considered actually _warning_ me in advance, Fred." 


Ferrofluid blob eats another magnet. 




Noooooom nom nom nom nom. 












NOM






Cat-toreador chicken. 




Gateador? 














2013 is the year of the snake in the Chinese calendar. 






Pokemon in-game animations should look like this:


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 9, 2013)

I cant remember if i posted this already. 

So ill post it again.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 10, 2013)

Castiel said:


> ​Cat what are you doing. You are not a towel. You do not even like water. Get off of that.​*CAT DON’T LISTEN TO ANYONE ELSE YOU CAN BE WHATEVER YOU WANT. IT’S YOUR LIFE. GO AHEAD AND BE A TOWEL. FUCK THE SYSTEM. YOU’RE SUCH AN INSPIRATION. *​*CAT, DONT LISTEN TO THEM. YOU WERE BORN THIS WAY!*​THATS NOT EVEN A TOWEL RACK
> ITS LIKE A PIPE OR SOME SHIT​*DON’T LISTEN PIPE! YOU CAN BE A TOWEL RACK IF YOU BELIEVE! YOU AND CAT CAN BE TOWEL AND TOWEL RACK, BEST FRIENDS FOREVER, NOT LISTENING TO ANYONE WHO DOESN’T BELIEVE.*


 
I'm a Trans-Pipe with Towel Headmates. Check your privilege.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2013)

And now, cats massaging dogs. Why? Because. 




































Spoiler












This one is kinda long. 








imgur comment: The blizzard wizard fake lake hole troll. 
























Asshole cat.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 10, 2013)

Still working on a witty caption.


----------



## Fellow (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2013)

Castiel said:


> *pic*


Here's one of several ways to do that.  


February 10 at 10.32 PM via smoke signals


----------



## Fellow (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 10, 2013)

Tommy Lee Jones was the favourite for Best Supporting at the BAFTAs this year... He wasn't too impressed when Christpher Waltz won.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2013)

Pool of liquid on a glass plate framed with a hydrophobic compound. 






EXTREME NAP TIME! 












"KITTY WANNA PLAY!?!" 
"Yes!" 




"YAY!"


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2013)

"Sup guys... just passing by..." 




"So whatchu guys doing?" 


The ln(x)sin(x) eel. 




(Ribbon eel.)


Charging pandas. 










Video here.


Wearing a harepiece. 






Snowing. 






Don't you hate it when this happens?






"Take that and that and that and that!" 




"Kid, you're lucky you're so small." 


Since Darth Sidious is stepping down, will his apprentice take his place? 






Smooches. 




("You taste of delicious delicious carcass mom, regurgitate some for us?")


----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2013)

_All. _


----------



## air2004 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2013)

DADDY LIKEY


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> DADDY LIKEY


That picture is not funny!

That picture made my keyboard all sticky! 

Damn... webbing..._ I swear, it's webbing..._


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That picture is not funny!
> 
> That picture made my keyboard all sticky!
> 
> Damn... webbing...* I swear, it's webbing...*


My girlfriend doesnt buy that one anymore lol


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> DADDY LIKEY
> *snip*


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2013)

Sheep dog: 














http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/sheepdog-feeds-lambs-milk-from-a-bottle-1330899 


Well there's your problem. 






"Toy?" 





"Snack?"





"Aw humbug."


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2013)

My childhood fears come alive.


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2013)

"I wuvs you dog." 






And now, the first few pages of some Pokemon comic some chick is drawing somewhere. 


Spoiler














































Will post more when I find it.


----------



## Fellow (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Narayan (Feb 15, 2013)

Veho said:


> And now, the first few pages of some Pokemon comic some chick is drawing somewhere.
> -snip-
> Will post more when I find it.


http://darkgold.tk/


----------



## air2004 (Feb 15, 2013)

This thread used to kickass , people would post shit everyday ....it hasn't been the same since the site went down :-(


----------



## Narayan (Feb 15, 2013)

air2004 said:


> This thread used to kickass , people would post shit everyday ....it hasn't been the same since the site went down :-(


Pretty much the whole of gbatemp is. though I don't think it started when site went down, it's when ds games slowly dies out.


----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2013)

Narayan said:


> http://darkgold.tk/


Oh. Well, there it is then. 

Thank you


----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2013)

The graceful predator stalks his hunting grounds. 






Slo-mo-sno-nom. 










But with that floppy ear and that expression I can just imagine stepping into the yard and the dog going "Yes there is! For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life!" 


Signal travelling along neurons: 






*DONK*






"I'm hidden, I'm hidden, I'm hidden..." 




"Oh. Hi." 














"I didn't think this one through." 






Piracy, old school. 




It's killing the music industry, you know. 


And now: how things work: 


Spoiler



Boxer engine. 





Sun-and-planet gear: 






Airplane radial engine: 






Oval motion: 






Overbalance wheel: 






Lock and key mechanism: 






Steam engine in a locomotive: 






"Malta cross movement," used in clocks: 






Gear shift: 






Universal joint: 






Rotary engine: 






Sewing machine: 




(I still don't get it. Magnets and magic, I tells ya.)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> My childhood fears come alive.


You're frightened of old men falling over?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 16, 2013)

No, Mr. Bond, I expect you to... um, that.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 17, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


>


 
You got wrestling in my soccer.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Fellow (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 17, 2013)

Help, help, we're being oppressed!



Spoiler











 
The funny part? They're entirely serious.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 17, 2013)

Spider-Man's an awesome dad.


----------



## Fellow (Feb 17, 2013)

air2004 said:


> This thread used to kickass , people would post shit everyday ....it hasn't been the same since the site went down :-(


 
You show no gratitude for our efforts.


----------



## air2004 (Feb 17, 2013)

Fellow said:


> You show no gratitude for our efforts.


How is that ? I do appreciate all that have been trying breathe life back into this thread . What I'm saying is prior to this site going down , I could expect to see 4 or 5 people posting shit everyday , now it just seems like its her and there .


----------



## Fellow (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 17, 2013)

1000s of years ago? What is this, Bill Nye the Creation Science Guy?


----------



## air2004 (Feb 17, 2013)

Fellow said:


>


 

Bill kicked ass when I was in high school , I may not agree with him on somethings ...but he still rocks , I have every episode , and will show it to my son one day


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2013)

"No u can not has." 




"Is mine." 








Cats love walks.


----------



## Fellow (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2013)

[pussy joke]


----------



## Fellow (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 17, 2013)

^That was shown just a few posts earlier.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 17, 2013)

Tragedy in... 3... 2... 1...


Spoiler










 
Chavette Versus Airbag


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 17, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Pika?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 17, 2013)

Spidey don't take kindly to foul language.


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2013)

Calcium gluconate, also known as Insta-Cthulhu. Just add fire.






Ducks are dicks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 17, 2013)

Horse D*cks Sticks



Spoiler


----------



## Fellow (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2013)

Knowing Takei, he's the one that _suggested_ the caption. 









This has been posted before but meh. 












And now, _math!_


----------



## mehrab2603 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Fellow (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2013)

"Tat's not what it looks like."



Spoiler


----------



## Fellow (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2013)

Facepaw. 






"Embarrassing scene! Can't watch!" 






Facelift. 







"Oh yeah? Oh yeah? Wanna f---.... you know what, never mind." 






"Kill... kill... killl... oh maybe later." 
















Yep, it's an orgy out there, and I'm just sitting here. 
Doing you know what. 


"Boop." 




"Tee hee hee!" 








Earthbender raccoon is gonna wreck yo shit up.


----------



## Fellow (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2013)

Fellow said:


>


 
Talk about body strength.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 19, 2013)

Its just one of those days


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Fellow (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 19, 2013)

Spoiler










 
Morph-ballin.


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2013)

They eat _each other_. Relax. 




Don't be such a pussy.


----------



## Fellow (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## lufere7 (Feb 20, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 20, 2013)

Destiny for the Wii U:





It's not all dark in Dark Souls:


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2013)

"And here we see the large raindrop preying on the smaller, weaker drops. Watch as it devours them in one fluid motion." 




(Caption by imgur poster. I am not worthy.)


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Destiny for the Wii U:
> Pic snip
> ...Id play it...


----------



## Gahars (Feb 20, 2013)

Viva New Vegas






That kid needs a good binding.






Time travel, am I right?











'nuff said.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Time travel, am I right?


That sort of thing happens a lot more than I care to admit.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2013)

_Ladies?_


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 21, 2013)

Meanwhile on the set of LOTR


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2013)

Talk about an identity crysis.






Ruff landing.






So that's how it works!


----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2013)

The vicious hunter strikes. 




And receives tummy tickles. 









High steaks game. Steaks because of the dogs. 




Some higher than other.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2013)

Now I understand why everyone's so afraid.


----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Fellow (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Fellow (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## eyecat14 (Feb 22, 2013)

YARRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 22, 2013)

Shakespeare would be proud.


----------



## eyecat14 (Feb 22, 2013)

For all the depressed kiddies.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 22, 2013)

eyecat14 said:


> For all the depressed kiddies.


 
It's empty... empty like my soul.


----------



## Fellow (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## eyecat14 (Feb 22, 2013)

wrege


----------



## Narayan (Feb 22, 2013)

@eyecat 
can you make sure you have everything that you want to post before you post?


----------



## eyecat14 (Feb 22, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## eyecat14 (Feb 22, 2013)

Narayan said:


> @eyecat
> can you make sure you have everything that you want to post before you post?


 
Yeah I know, internet is about as slow as stoned snails going up a mountain.


----------



## eyecat14 (Feb 22, 2013)

HAHAHAH


----------



## Sterling (Feb 22, 2013)

eyecat14 said:


> *Censcored for GBAtemp*


^What kind of a fucking comment is this shit?!


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2013)

Fellow said:


>


From the comments:


----------



## air2004 (Feb 22, 2013)

Veho said:


> From the comments:


All you see , is what you are shown.


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2013)

P-P-P-_PWND_ 




Poor doggie. 


Due to budget restrictions, some cuts had to be made. 






Making the bed.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 22, 2013)

Twilight, a... better love story?


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2013)

"You shall not quench your thirst here, human." 




"INSTEAD I SHALL QUENCH MY THIRST FOR BLOOD!" 








The EoF: 






Duct tape art:


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2013)

The Garry's Mod Catwoman add-on.


Spoiler










 
I don't always go looking for pictures of Emma Stone, but when I do, _I browse_.


----------



## Fellow (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2013)

Nom nom nom nom GNAW GNAW 
"OW, HEY!!" 




"Sorry, sorry, sorry! Sorry." 



Graceful escape. 












Remember when Family Guy was good? 




Me neither. 














"My testicles just slipped into the toaster." 












Interesting coffee machine. 




Pay no attention to the naked old dude in the back.


----------



## Fellow (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2013)

LOL FRIES


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2013)

This costume is awesome. 





Really really awesome. 










"Dude, you should see yourself." 


IT KICKS LIKE A SLEEP TWITCH 






"I chased it, and I caught it, and now I'm gonna bury it in the yard."


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2013)

That's what she said. 







LOLNOGAEMSAMIRITE 


daFUQ?!?  






Bonsai is only half as impressive to Hobbits as it is to other races. 










It's bread dough, btw. 


"'Try it', they said. 'There's reall pussy in there', they said." 




"Worst. Glory hole. _Ever_."


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2013)

Haters gonna hate. 












"Lol, yoink!" 












Mop dogs. 






And now, Pokemon in hoodies. 




























































*Author.*


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


>


What game is that (so I can avoid it  D: )?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> What game is that (so I can avoid it D: )?


 
Left 4 Dead.

You should give it a shot, though - I'm sure it's Right 4 You.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> What game is that (so I can avoid it D: )?


Left 4 Dead, but there aren't supposed to be that many Witches in one room.

If you knew what just one Witch was capable of...yeah, you'd NOPE right out of that room too.


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2013)

Huh. I played Left 4 Dead but I didn't recognize it   


80% of pet owners find their pets relaxing. 
And then there's this guy. 






The Lynx effect. 







nope nope nope NOPE NOPE NO-Ooooh, it's the cat. Fuck you, cat. 




I saw this in some animal show, a family noticed their clothes disappearing, and installed security cameras. Turns out it was this asshole. 
I can't find that particular video but googling "cat steals clothes" turns up tons of links and videos because cats are thieving dicks. 














"Awoooooooooo!" 






"Stealth mode engaged."


----------



## alex_0706 (Feb 26, 2013)

the evolution of data storage:

http://images.nonexiste.net/popular/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/The-Evolution-of-Data-Storage.jpeg


----------



## Fellow (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2013)

"How do I get down from here?"


----------



## Gahars (Feb 27, 2013)

_The hunted becomes the hunter._






What the puck? (*wah wah wah*)






How can sloth be a deadly sin when it's so cute?


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2013)

Bear puppy. Nazi bear puppy. Dawwwwww. 


 
(Click to see the adult version.)


----------



## Fellow (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2013)

Mad photatoshop skillz 














Cat goes in... 





...cat comes out. 






Illustrated animal facts. 




















Author.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2013)

Suck it, Australia!


----------



## Fellow (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Fellow (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Fellow (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Fellow (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 2, 2013)

Dog is unable to take a normal picture. 



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Dog is unable to take a normal picture.


Well duh, he's a dog. Dogs can't take pictures. 







Cats are bad at it too.


----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2013)

They grow on trees! 




And they look just about ripe. 


"Getting really tired of your shit, you jolly fucks." 












Just passing through. 






"Ladies..."


----------



## Fellow (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 3, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2013)

Basket-ballin'.


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2013)

Meanwhile, in Russia: 












 








"It's.... it's okay... I understand." 




"I hope the two of you are happy." 



_Fucking majestic_. 




And smug. 


"The noms are protected by some sort of force field."


----------



## Fellow (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 4, 2013)

Well that's life for you.






Don't lie, we've all been there.






He lives.


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2013)

MFW: 






And now, wet pussy.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 5, 2013)

The crossover to end all crossovers.


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2013)

How robots poop: 













Kicking puppies:


----------



## Gahars (Mar 5, 2013)

...Where's the White Power ranger?






*something something something The Matrix*


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2013)

Look at this tubby fucker. Look at him. 





He's so happy. 





His head is bigger than the rest of him, look at it.


----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2013)

Possible captions: 
"Achieving critical mass." 
"I must go, my planet needs me." 
"Pew pew pew pew pew!" 



















Remember the panda tree? 






Glycerin Nitrate, Zirconyl Nitrate, Barium Nitrate, Yttrium Nitrate, water and heat = Shoggoth in a bottle.  











"How could you?"


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2013)

"This is my kitty." 





"This one's mine too."


----------



## Fellow (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2013)

To everyone who has posted in this thread~


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

Busted.






Flawless.






Gotta love Youtube captions.


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2013)

"You continue to mock me? Let's see how you 
like a FLYING KICK TO THE FACE!"  










The soundtrack also tragically lacks "You are my sunshine". 
Seriously, what _were_ they thinking? 








Kitten uses Fury Swipes! 
It's not very effective. 




Kitten uses Tackle! 
It's super effective! 






















Tom was actually a smooth operator. 







"It is made of softs and warms." 


















"OMG I love balloons!" 






#SWAG


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2013)

[quote="Veho, post: 4576226]
#SNIP[/quote]
HOW did you forget this one?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)

Pro-ga.






Get a room!






Sim Pyongyang just doesn't have the same ring to it.






Looks like ACIV's inspiration is very, uh... "adult".






(Just be careful about looking up "Pirates". NSFW and all that jazz. You have been warned.)

Thanks, Obama.


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2013)

Kitty can see optical illusions! 




Video here.

Here's the illusion, if you want to see it (and if you want your eyes to hate you).


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)

North Korea testing its new ICBM technology.






Be afraid.


----------



## Fellow (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 9, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


>


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 9, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 9, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


>


----------



## Fellow (Mar 9, 2013)

Gotta edit that out, embarrassing. I don't actually read this thread it seems.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow... literally 5 posts up...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Fellow (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 10, 2013)

Fellow said:


> *snip*


 
Are we supposed to laugh with this or *at* it?

Because if it's the former... whoops.


----------



## Fellow (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, that's up to you.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2013)

"Oh, you thought this fence could hold me? That's cute." 














"Naysayers shalt express disagreement in vain."


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2013)

Alright, a big, steaming load of funny incoming...

Sleeping Dogs knows a thing or two about stakes.


Spoiler










 
ARMA III - Ultra Realism Activated.


Spoiler










 
Ladies?


Spoiler










 
Nicholas Cage can party with the best of us mortals.


Spoiler


----------



## Sterling (Mar 11, 2013)

That last one is Nicholas UnCaged.

I'll post pics l8er.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone remember this?
Because I do! ;O;


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Defiance (Mar 12, 2013)

MY ENTIRE CHILDHOOD WAS MISLEAD


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2013)

Aliasing is fun. 





Full video. 

Camera @25 fps, speaker @ 25 Hz, magic. 


How sofas are made. 






[something about Nintendo and HD graphics] 






Wieners Of The Damned. 
























Guy kicking three pursuing ninjas in the face. 




You can't see them because they're ninjas. 








In da club.


----------



## amaro (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks, Obama.






This is a hijacking.






Flawless Victory.






Now that's what I call a sex tape.






2indie4me


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> 2indie4me


Hey, it may have a slight margin of error but it's the only piece of research we have and we have to believe in it. 


















This gif is funny because if he had a book, he could have wiped with a few pages. 







And he never learned.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 12, 2013)

One of our wrenches at work was acting funny. Then she went missing for a few days, turns out she was pregnant!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 12, 2013)

this is why you have to be 18+ to sign up for anything


----------



## Gahars (Mar 12, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> this is why you have to be 18+ to sign up for anything


 
That kid must be a deaf punk.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 12, 2013)

dO.Ob



Gahars said:


> That kid must be a deaf punk.



Deaf, dull, dumb AND daft.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 12, 2013)

Shockingly accurate.


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2013)

"Huge bugs they have 'round these parts, wot."


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2013)

Cat traps. They work on all cats. 












And now, the punchline.


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2013)

Fuck you. 




Fuuuuuuck yooooouuuuuu. 














"Excuse me, could you open the door please?" 





What a well behaved dog.


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2013)

Pro AI






This cat is ballin!






What a twist!






"You asked me if I was in the meth business or the money business. The answer is neither. I'm in the Holy Roman Empire business."


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2013)

"What's that?" 




"WHOAH, DA FUQ?!?!" 


Spring-loaded bitch slap.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 15, 2013)

The cold, dead stare of a killer.






She didn't, I swear! More like Lie-ara, am I right?






10/10 would review again






Brobee is so fucking metal.






"You and I are enemies now."


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2013)

Chinchilla smooches. 






Gravity does not apply to SUPERDOG 







"Hold hand. Is scared." 






"Let's play douchebag tag." 




"HEADBUTT, you're it!"


----------



## Gahars (Mar 17, 2013)

Literally Hitler.






Looks like he's a little Elk-ward.






KEKEKE!






Don't you just hate Mondays like this?


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2013)

Curiosity kills. 






Judo cat.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 18, 2013)

This is so unfair - there aren't nearly enough infected.



Spoiler










 
"I swear, Jimmy, you are the worst behaved child."






#SWAG






I take comfort in knowing that Rugrats was based on a true story.






You don't need to play to be a playa.


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2013)

"I'm still mad at you." 




"How 'bout now." 
"Still mad." 


"I, too, am mad at you."


----------



## Gahars (Mar 19, 2013)

High score!






"Guys, guys, knock that shit off! Seriously, not cool!"






StoryOfMyLife.gif






Super, Metroid. Absolutely super.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2013)

L'Oreal. 




















Silly turboslime, it's not an _entire_ chicken, it's just the bits left over after all the good cuts have been taken off. 
The arsehole and the wattle, basically. 

Tasty tasty chicken arsehole.


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> Silly turboslime, it's not an _entire_ chicken, it's just the bits left over after all the good cuts have been taken off.
> The arsehole and the wattle, basically.
> 
> Tasty tasty chicken arsehole.


Is it bad I recognised that instantly?  Triggered a load of nostalgia and memories at the same time though.


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes. It is bad. That show was bad, and you should feel bad.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 20, 2013)

"All they can hear is, 'Who wants cake?' They all do. They all want cake."






Fuck. Yes. What else needs to be said?






"I want to be mad, but you know, he's just so happy."






Also, Veho - The guy who made that Silence of the Lambs edit made something of a sequel.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "I want to be mad, but you know, he's just so happy."


It is not often that you get the chance to be shagged by the rarest parrot in the world, you might as well relish it. 




> Also, Veho - The guy who made that Silence of the Lambs edit made something of a sequel.


Yeah, I've seen a few of his videos. He has a sort of blog thing on Something Awful. 
































Leaving work: 






"Oh my God it's after me oh God here it comes aaaa help me AAARGH I CAN'T SHAKE IT OH GOD IT'S AFTER MEEEE!"


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2013)

"Where did it go?" 




"Bring it back!" 










Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

Life lesson: You better be ready to throw down or get thrown down yourself.






Pleb as fuck.



Spoiler










 
3Pro5You






Jessie, we have to assimilate!






I can tell this is a dog of taste. He likes his bitches wet.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2013)

Camels will eat your children. 






No, really. Camels do that. 


BOB! BOB! BOB! CAN YOU HEAR ME? BOB! BOB! 





OH MY GOD FRED YOU DON'T HAVE TO YELL I HEAR YOU! I HEAR YOU!  




Sup, dog. 








"...poopie." 






Revenge of the tree. 




Treevenge. 
I bet the guy is stumped.


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2013)

The vicious trapdoor kitten strikes.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 22, 2013)

Hay baler? More like Hay Baller.


----------



## amaro (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2013)

The lightning-fast strike of the snakecat. 


















"Nope, I'm outta here." 




"...yup, definitely outta here."


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## air2004 (Mar 23, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 2114


 I really hope my 5 year old understands this .....LMAO


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2013)

Nickelodian does it again:






Spoiler



In case you don't get it, the name of Season 4 Episode 20 is "Best Day Ever".


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 23, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Nickelodian does it again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! I get it, it's like:
420 < That number of smartness or something?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> OH! I get it, it's like:
> 420 < That number of smartness or something?


 
Blaze it, faghoulie.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2013)

"HEEEEERE'S KITTY!"


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh the people you'll see at Skrillex concerts.






The college experience.






The prophecy has been fulfilled.






"Do not ask for whom the cat hunts, it hunts for thee."


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2013)

Expectations: 





Reality:


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 25, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


>


when does that happen?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 25, 2013)

"If you insist..."






Curses!






Continuing on from that "Evolution" picture I posted before.



Spoiler










 
2Trole4Me - Reggie Edition


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2013)

FOR THE GLORY OF SATAN!












...my precioussss... 




Sonic is just collecting rings until he finds the one ring.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Mar 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> http://i.imgur.com/lzihkDe.jpg


 
Having skied for over seven years, I can tell you that those skis weren't adjusted properly on the poor kid's weight and skill. In fact I think for one that he/she could've made the jump if it weren't for his/her skis

/joke ruiner


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2013)

shadowmanwkp said:


> /joke ruiner


Nah, it's still funny because faceplant. 


And now for some embarrassing baby pictures: 






Pidgey used Drill Peck. 







Wonderdog. 






Something something your mother. 






Slinky cat.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## amaro (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 27, 2013)

The exact opposite of a jive turkey.






I hope he was Fore-warned






He thinks he's people!






This comparison is just mean and totally unfair. I mean, seriously, Spyro doesn't look _that_ bad.


----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2013)

Gahars said:


> He thinks he's people!


Awwwwww   
"Good doggie, niiice doggie, who's a good doggie? *smooch* Good doggie." 



> This comparison is just mean and totally unfair. I mean, seriously, Spyro doesn't look _that_ bad.


Or that good, for the pictures on the left. 



"Warm!" 




"I like you, warm." 


"The patio door was kinda sorta open so I ran out. These things don't count." 












"Oh my God you're so fluffy!" 




*fluff fluff* 


"Hai." 






Sea robin, also called gurnard. 





More pics: 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_HidON146Uf0/TKxm5Tir1FI/AAAAAAAACrI/DiXmaa8KeWQ/s1600/Sea+Robin.jpg 
http://reefguide.org/pix/helmutgurnard1.jpg 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ckBlasgNS.../AaiPz9BqOn4/s400/Oriental+Flying+Gurnard.JPG 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ROEP7Pts8LE/THOq9l5TsWI/AAAAAAAAAI4/E4wvfacI__U/s1600/flying+gurnard.jpg 
http://www.glaucus.org.uk/FLYING_GURNARD-JG.jpg 






Refurbished, 50% off. 


DOIOIOIOOOIIIIING 




"OMG it does stuff!"


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2013)

I GNAW UR HEAD NOM NOM NAW NAW 




*sigh* 


Behold the space fetus! (Actually a bat embryo. But come on. You could totally imagine the Enterprise flying through that.) 



Whales are actually dicks. 






"Hey nerds! Think fast"" 












"And then and then and then TJ Hooker jumped on the car hood and slideded across... like this!" 




"It was sooo cool! "


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Mar 29, 2013)

Crossover Edition!


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2013)

Science! 





Science! 


















Hello.


----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2013)

"We are pandas. Come closer." 




Seems legit. 


"Can I have some?" 
"NO, IT'S ALL MINE AAAALL MIIINE NOM NOM NOM" 






Warning, Game Of Thrones spoilers: 






Squirrel massage service. 












And now for some political humor: 




Obligatory "lol i didn't know Kim Jong Un had a pony."


----------



## Gahars (Mar 31, 2013)

Veho said:


> Obligatory "lol i didn't know Kim Jong Un had a pony."


 





As if the sexiest man alive wasn't sexy enough...


----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2013)

Sleepy. 






"Check out these hooters." 




"Dayumn." 


Easter pug says, merry Platypuss, one and all. 


















Interdasting.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2013)

Bitch, please.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 2, 2013)

And this is why they are all single ladies.






Tricked! Vexed! Bamboozled! Utterly flummoxed!






"Everyone was doing it. I just wanted to be popular."






Mario gets Pac-Man fever - the hard way.


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2013)

I FUCKING LOVE MILK






"Hi fish." 




"HI dog hi dog hi dog hi dog hi dog hi dog hi dog hi dog hi dog hi dog hi dog" 















"...I can do it I can do it I can do it..." 




"Aw fuck it."


----------



## Fellow (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2013)

Dat ass is bangin', yo.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2013)

Pretty accurate, actually.






Ballers bounce.






Crime of the century.






Flawless recovery.


----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2013)

"You came to the wrong neighbourhood, motherfucker." 






Stick together. 






"Bring me Solo and the Wookiee."


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome Lego thing.


OH SHIT OH SHIT OH FUCK OH FUCK FUCK FUCK AAAAOOOH SHIIIT 












"No pictures, please." 






Guitar gets you bitches.


----------



## Fellow (Apr 5, 2013)

Nvm


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2013)

"Good doggie." 
"Good human." 






























"Why did you do it, human? You know you must die now. So why? Why?" 




"It pains me to do it, but you leave me no choice." 


Galapagos turtle disproves of your shenanigans. 













Dog got your tongue?


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2013)

It was this turtle.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2013)

Thriller - Dapper style






Youtube Subtitles. 'Nuff said.






Well, when you put it like that, it's easy!






"I'm ready for my close-up!"






EDIT: Had to throw this in here...


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2013)

Speaking of Pokemon... 






"Okay, that's enough for today." 




"Aw cmoooooooooon...."


----------



## Gahars (Apr 9, 2013)

FLAWLESS VICTORY







Stealth Level: Master






"A man chooses... a baller slams."






Speaking of ballers...






Penguins are dicks.


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2013)

Has this ever happened to you? 




Thanks, Obama


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2013)

There is nothing more I could add to this gif. It is, in the truest sense of the word, perfect.






You've been hit by, you've been struck by, a smooth criminal!






This is why they tell you there are no answers at the bottom of a glass.






The Cat-Tricks


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2013)

Impending nom. 























"The things I do for ratings... I mean tuna. Tuna." 


Hey! 
WHOOOAH! ...hey


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2013)

Oddly enough this is how humans react to something new they don't quite understand, only with less jumping, and more angry blogs and "concerned citizen" groups and moral outrage. 

Science is bad   D: 



















For when "The Stranger" just isn't strange enough.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Apr 11, 2013)

The perfect crime.






Spy's sappin my sentry... and winning my heart.






I know it's not very accurate, but I just love this adaptation of Animal Farm.






This is why mankind rules the Earth.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2013)

*whistling noise* 




*THUD*








New Harvest Moon screenshots. 


Spoiler












Badum-tsssh.




Someone add "mod/n00b" captions to this gif please:


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2013)

Veho said:


> Someone add "mod/n00b" captions to this gif please


 
I call it "Modsmack"






Good?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> *snip*


 
Best thing is, you don't have to worry about being strapped for cash - There's always money in the banana van!


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2013)

Professor Oak's notes.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 13, 2013)

^i hate that hard to read writing. it's cursive right?
no matter how hard they try, teachers couldn't make me write that hideous way of writing.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2013)

Narayan said:


> ^i hate that hard to read writing. it's cursive right?
> no matter how hard they try, teachers couldn't make me write that hideous way of writing.


Cursive, yes. It doesn't have to be that ugly, though. What we were taught in school was perfectly legible. But most people's handwriting takes on a life of its own in time and then you end up with all sorts of scribbles.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh. Hi. 






"Hey! You forgot the stick! I'll fetch it! I'm fetching the stick! Hey! Wait up you guise! Stick!"












TPK. 












"I've got you now, pink moonwalking spider!" 






"Got your nose!" 




"Ungh.. nose won't come off... 
Dammit, the human makes it look so easy..:"


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2013)

Use the Poké Flute!


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2013)

"...what the..? BACK IN THE BOX! BACK IN THE BOX! STAY IN THE BOX!"


----------



## Gahars (Apr 14, 2013)

This is now canon.






It seems that Thor is my new god.






The Fast and the Furious movies have really gone downhill.






In post-Soviet Russia, shopkeeper robs you!






Yeah, that about sums it up.


----------



## Flame (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi guys! 







Hi chair! 




Sup. 








Jerking off a tree. 





No, really. 




















"Pew!Pew! Pew! Pew!" 
"Heeeey! Quit it!"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2013)

The next Assassin's Creed. 




















Something something big black cock something.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2013)

"How... do... I... get... out..." 




Bowl... stahp...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


>


Made in UK. Fire exclamation mark, fire exclamation mark!


----------



## Flame (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> *snip*


Xenoblade.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 18, 2013)

Veho said:


> Xenoblade.


half-life


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> half-life


Haven't seen any shitstorms heated debates regarding Half-Life on the Temp.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 18, 2013)

Veho said:


> Haven't seen any shitstorms heated debates regarding Half-Life on the Temp.


Yeah it's generally accepted that the game is crap.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 18, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> console/game


I don't get this one...
???


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2013)

Flame said:


>


 
Zimbabwe.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 19, 2013)

3d glasses needed


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Apr 20, 2013)

"It's cool, guys, we've got this."






"Super Mario Bros. 2 is totally the best one. You just  can't understand."



Spoiler










 
"That's not the only Six Inch Punch I'm packing, ladies."






You win again, Coca-Cola!


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2013)

Has science gone too far? 







Lighting. 


















"I am a kitty. Moo...eow. Meow. Yes." 






"You tripped the alarm! Abort! Abort!" 












"Slide!" 




"Again!" 



Sernik da hedgedurr.


----------



## air2004 (Apr 21, 2013)

That is cool


----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 21, 2013)

air2004 said:


> That is cool


You're like the only person in this thread who has ever posted a gif/picture that was posted in the very post above yours.


----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> You're like the only person in this thread who has ever posted a gif/picture that was posted in the very post above yours.


I think he did that instead of quoting my entire post. He wanted to comment on a specific gif.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 21, 2013)

Pineberries, inverted strawberries with a slight pineapple flavour:


----------



## Gahars (Apr 21, 2013)

They're learning... No one is safe.






This needs no description.






Not really funny, unless you find the thought of someone spending countless hours in Minecraft to meticulously craft this scene funny. In which case, yeah, it's pretty funny.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 21, 2013)

http://imgur.com/gallery/UtTug


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Narayan (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2013)

For a moment there I thought those kids from the panel grew up in the space of a single panel, and then I saw the third one. Oh-kee dokee then. 


And now, the face of pure bliss: 






It's one of those wire tentacle head scratchy thingies. (And yes, it feels _that_ good.) 


Ballin'.


----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2013)

No.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 23, 2013)

Veho said:


>


edit know i see


----------



## Gahars (Apr 23, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> umm what


 
It's a row of lockers. The kids posed in different positions and then the person taking the photo tilted the camera so the angle would like different. Trying looking at the photo from a different angle - you'll see it.

Sincerely,
The Fun Spoiler

EDIT: Well, it seems my fun spoiling has itself been foiled. Drat.


----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> EDIT: Well, it seems my fun spoiling has itself been foiled. Drat.


So nukeboy is a funspoilerfoiler.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 23, 2013)

Veho said:


> So nukeboy is a funspoilerfoiler.


----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


And underneath that foil is a sign saying "Snape kills Dumbledore." 

Spoilerfoiler. 













Source. 









POOF


----------



## Gahars (Apr 24, 2013)

"I learned it from watching you, Dad!"






Fun fact: Red Pandas are more swole than you.






Skateboarding: Success






Skateboarding: Failure


----------



## Flame (Apr 24, 2013)

your town.


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2013)

Sons of Gondor, of Rohan, my brothers! I see in your eyes the same fear that would take the heart of me. A day may come when the courage of men fails, when we forsake our friends and break all bonds of fellowship, but it is not this day. An hour of woes and shattered shields, when the age of men comes crashing down! But it is not this day! This day we fight! By all that you hold dear on this good Earth, I bid you _stand, Men of the West! _




For Frodoooooo! 


Although usually peaceful, sedentary creatures, the domestic lazyboy can pounce if startled. 






mfw: 






It's funny because dicks.


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2013)

Best cosplay ever. 






The Fast and the Furryous: Hallway Drift. 






SuperStoat flies to your rescue. 






Extreme lacrosse. 






"Oh my, how did this happen?" 




Thanks, Obama. 


5k1LL7









Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Narayan (Apr 26, 2013)

Veho said:


>


not really sure if I already saw this here or somewhere else


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Apr 26, 2013)

"And in that moment, I was Batman."






Obligatory cute animal gif: Duck edition






Remember, fellas: A man crush ain't gay if it's for RDJ.






Seriously, why do I have to do all the _heavy_ lifting?


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


>


Ever been so mad you bashed a motherfucker with a chair? 




Gahars said:


>


That's not cute, that's the long dormant velociraptor genes kicking in!  D: 
Deep in its reptillian brain, ancient instincts still tell it to maul and devour the puny fur-creatures.  D: 

Now for some _actual_ cuteness: 










And finally: 


Spoiler











Aww yiss, motherfucker. 






What you thinking about? 






Mattress jousting: 












These were important, right? 




Worst pit stop ever. 



STFU! 











And for my next trick...


----------



## TimothyWedel (Apr 27, 2013)

Videogame physics are leaking into the real world!


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 27, 2013)

TimothyWedel said:


> Videogame physics are leaking into the real world!


what is seen can not been un seen


----------



## Gahars (Apr 27, 2013)

This was funny, but then I remembered that Most Extreme Elimination Challenge was cancelled a long, long time ago. Now I'm sad.






"Your metal cups are no match for my superior intellect!"






Efficiency at its finest.






I've fallen behind on my Just Cause 2 gif quota. That's a damn shame.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 28, 2013)

Gahars reminded me one of the best shows on TV got canned :< RIP MXC.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2013)

Donk.
















Something something rape oil something.


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2013)

Some would claim confirmation bias but nah. 








"The milkshake is protected by some sort of force field." 






The rare dog-kangaroo hybrid. 




Dogaroo. 


"No time to explain, get in the car." 


















WHARRGARBL 




wharrgarbl 


Three thousand four hundred and seventy three tries later... 








Spoiler



Abandoned Japanese school: 





















Fingerpainting, you're doing it _fucking creepy. _

Source and explanation. It's symbolic and sweet and all, but it's still _fucking creepy._


----------



## Flame (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 30, 2013)

"Hi, I'm sailor Mars, and this is Jackass"


----------



## Gahars (Apr 30, 2013)

Criminal Status: Smooth






"Gentlemen, it has been a privilege running with you tonight."






This child found a way to flop harder than Jack The Giant Killer.






You mad? You mad. Definitely mad.


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2013)

My scrolling finger is tired. 


Misdirection and EPIC PWNAGE. 






"Oh no you don't, motherfucker." 






"Oh yeah, you and what arm- you know what, never mind, it's cool."






Mad gay. 






You. Stop. Talking. Now. 
Seriously. That's enough. 












"HIIIII DOOOOG!" 




"I love you dog."






Cool, free shotgun!


----------



## weavile001 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 2, 2013)

These are from a book, a compilation of funny court transcripts by some guy or other. I forget. Google it.  

And now, animals being assholes. 


And now, a nifty watch. 






A mere $500,000. But it's really really cool. 


And now, moist pussy.


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2013)

"Not now, cat, I'm on duty." 












Penis joke. 


The graceful whippet. 





The owner:


----------



## Gahars (May 2, 2013)

I just started reading Nedroid. It's good, if a little too... relatable.






"...Hello to you, too."






"Life. Is. Amazing!"






2alpha4u






Well, hey, give 'em points for honesty.



Spoiler


----------



## Terminator02 (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 4, 2013)

LEEEEROOOOOY..... 





A previous attempt: 


















"You. Cut it out." 












Sleepy duckling. 













Halp. Halp.




Graceful.  



Apache revolver.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 4, 2013)

?





Veho said:


>


where can i buy one of thoses?


----------



## Wizerzak (May 4, 2013)

Veho said:


> Apache revolver.


"Better back off, I have a knife"
"Bring it"
"Just a sec, it's in the wrong mode... Damn these things are fiddly, mind giving me a hand?"


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 4, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> "Better back off, I have a knife"
> "Bring it"
> "Just a sec, it's in the wrong mode... Damn these things are fiddly, mind giving me a hand?"


one problem with it YOU do not bring a knife to a gun fight


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2013)

I fucking love cocaine! 




Nom nom nom.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2013)

Veho said:


> I fucking love cocaine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing beats a happy fox


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2013)

This is how a lock and key work. 






"Excuse me, excuse me, sorry, sorry, a moment please, sorry, excuse me..." 






"Play fetch, tiny human?" 






Ducky. 






OMG WTF IS THIS 




Overwhelmed by duckies. 


Overwhelmed by balls.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 6, 2013)

There's a glitch in the matrix:




 (this is actually carved like this)


----------



## Veho (May 6, 2013)

"Why are you watching me take a bath?" 












And the first patch of snow is all like "laaame, I did it before it was cool." 






"He's onto us! Abort! Abort! Disperse!" 










Ozzy the weasel. 


And now, the anus-clenching NOPE. 


Spoiler












Because fuck logic, amirite. 










When I tell you "when you open the box it pops out and pokes you in the eye" and waggle my eyebrows suggestively, you don't expect it to be _pussy_.  


Because fuck that bait you left there, that pink thing is way more interesting.


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Narayan (May 7, 2013)

Flame said:


>


lol is that real? i would never go melee against something that could move fast.


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2013)

Some compulsions transcend species. 










Puppies demand brains. 




Zombie a-pup-calypse. Pup-ocalypse? 




Veho said:


>









Warning. This is a screamer gif. After a while a ghost pops up.


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2013)

And now, puppy gifs. 


Watch this to the tune of Yakkety Sax. 




That last one is like "which way did he go?" 


Man's best friend. 




And a dog to fetch it OH GOD THAT WAS HORRIBLE, I AM SO SORRY, 
THE SHAME 
I'll see myself out. 


Wut?  Wut?   Huh? 
 Wut?    Wut? 
Huh?  WTF?  Baroo?  




Huuuuuh?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 8, 2013)

Dolphins...or a couple having sex?


----------



## Gahars (May 8, 2013)

soulx said:


> *snip*


 
WHY CAN'T I HOLD ALL THESE DOLPHINS?


----------



## Gahars (May 8, 2013)

I'm the puggernaut, bitch!







Some men work out on a treadmill, and some men work the treadmill.






Something something Poletariat and Bulgeoisie.






muh nostalgia


----------



## Harumyne (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2013)

The difference being, this keyboard is _removable_.  


"Well there's your problem." 






The circle of violence. 












"E-excuse me? Could I have a cuddle or two please?"


----------



## weavile001 (May 8, 2013)

Come At Me Bro!!


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Never Ask for a Hug.


That's not asking for a hug, that's the "come at me bro" pose. 



Spoiler



Interdasting.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## air2004 (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 9, 2013)

Frogger of Doom. 




X-tr33m edition. 








The machines have risen. 












"You throw like a girl." 




"Srsly now."


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2013)

If you concentrate, you can change the direction the train is moving. 








"Screw you guys, I'm going home." 






"I didn't think this through." 






Sloths. 
Internet propaganda: 





Truth:


----------



## Wizerzak (May 10, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 11, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 11, 2013)

Team Fortress 2: the combat-themed hat simulator. 














"Check out my moves, yo, check out my moves, 
check 'em, my moves, YO, I GOT MOVES" 




"Aw nerts."


----------



## BrightNeko (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 11, 2013)

"Can't... reach... nom..." 




"I wish I had a bird to fetch it for me like those other guys." 

Don't worry, he gets it eventually. 


Matrix kittens. 



















"The competition has been taken care of." 
"Eeeexcellent." 




"Commence phase two."


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2013)

Thieving bastard. 






"Almost... almost there... here we HOLY FUCK ABORT ABORT" 












Catlike reflexes. 






Natural selection. 




BAM, RIGHT IN THE PREROGATIVE


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2013)

Kazinator's Gonna Kaz:


----------



## Gahars (May 13, 2013)

*Children In Pain Edition:*

EA Launches SimCity





The Blind Side





America the Gif





'

Well, the cake's green, it's not like you can tell.





Braking Bad


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 13, 2013)

What the hell happened in that second to last gif? Was he possessed?


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> What the hell happened in that second to last gif? Was he possessed?


Yes, possessed by too much candy and soda. 


Mommy tortoise and baby tortoiseses. 





CARRIER HAS ARRIVED 


Who wore it better? 






"Tasty fire nom nom nom" 




"Waaaaah, they don't let me nom the flame   "


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 14, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 14, 2013)

Veho said:


>


----------



## weavile001 (May 15, 2013)

i found this very funny.....


----------



## Gahars (May 15, 2013)

Science clearly hasn't gone too far enough.






Yes, bro. I do lift.






*Insert Road Runner sound effects here*






I'm out of captions. But come on, like this needs one.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2013)

"Oh shit fuck shit fuck did they see me? Maybe they didn't see me... fuck... they saw me... what to do what to do... DUUUCK!"


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 15, 2013)

i made some screenshots of funny moments in hacing games.
i think it fits very well into this topic.

have a look at that:





look into my eyes bebeh~





Link's morning exercise:











the invasion of Mighty Gazelles:
















FAT PIKACHU!!





WTH is Zelda doing? o.O















scary..













the debug menu already corrupts the characters:





Wir sind die Roboter♫♪




problem Jesuz?




why meee? DDDDDDDDDDDD=


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2013)

CosmoCortney said:


>


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2013)

Who's the hunter and who's the hunted now, BITCH? 






Sad truth. 






"LEEEEROOOOOY JEEEEENKIIIIINS!!!" 





I think he was trying to do this: 






And now, berry:


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2013)

Has science gone too far?






Sometimes, Batman would look into the night sky and regret not pursuing his dream of becoming a WWE superstar.






This is an advertisement. Someone in marketing had fun.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 17, 2013)

world of cash


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 17, 2013)

pervy german sweets..


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


>


Suddenly, 1000 videos of you screaming for horse porn flood Youtube.  


Dry hump the police. 




"I am slightly beyond the point. DISOBEY, W00T, ANARCHY"  


"The ritual is complete." 
"Summon the Dark One." 






Cats' paw pads are teddy bears. 






And now, smoochy owls. 






















"Hand over the caHOLY FUCK DOG OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE!" 




"Go get him, boy."


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 19, 2013)

AAARGH, THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT, INVISIBLE MIDGET! 
























Watch carefully. 




Totally not a screamer. Promise.


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2013)

Various pretty animal photos.



And now, cartoon stills taken out of context:


----------



## Gahars (May 20, 2013)

"Roman, I wish we had gone bowling!"






It's official: Kangaroos can take human form.








Spoiler: They don't make covers like they used to.


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2013)

"Human! Recharge me!" 




"Electro rides again!"


----------



## air2004 (May 21, 2013)

Houston , we have a problem


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 21, 2013)

air2004 said:


> Houston , we have a problem


"Pound cake"  are instructions, not a description   
















Castiel said:


>


That's an impressive amount of skill and work in that gif. 

I found more!


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2013)




----------



## air2004 (May 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> "Pound cake" are instructions, not a description.


You sir , are incorrect


----------



## Gahars (May 21, 2013)

air2004 said:


> You sir , are incorrect


----------



## Ethevion (May 21, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (May 21, 2013)

There is no cute pictures thread


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2013)

air2004 said:


> You sir , are incorrect



If the package was supposed to weigh a pound, it would have said "_a_ pound _of_ cake." "Pound cake" is obviously an imperative sentence. 

Then again it may be referring to what kind of cake it is, and not its weight or kinky sexual practices how one should it eat it. Maybe. 

Jokespoiler, awaaaay!


----------



## weavile001 (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 22, 2013)

GTFO, Pikachu! 






World's smallest monkey, or world's largest macaroni?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2013)

System Wars? What's that? 






BFF4EVA! 






Dreamcast [*]






In sickness and in health! 






Fun is always better together! Smiles and hugs!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 22, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

how a light saber works


----------



## _kbnft (May 23, 2013)




----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


>


 
image broke


----------



## JoostinOnline (May 23, 2013)

Here:


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2013)

The true story of emigre: 






And he's been jittery ever since: 






Learning to adapt: 




Something something "survival of the fittest/adapters make you fit" something.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 23, 2013)

"Rawr! I'm a lion!" 




"Halp. Halp. I'm being attacked by a lion." 








The lonely assassin. 




Don't blink.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2013)

Wookit his wittle butt wiggling! 






Cooking takes guts. 




Dem fish be cray. 








"You move like they do." 










About the leg... the lion has an alibi. 








And now, pictures of cats stuck in things. 


Spoiler






















































You have a dirty mind.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 24, 2013)




----------



## amaro (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2013)

Can you unsee? 




Oh my. 


F-F-F-FISHSLAPPED


----------



## weavile001 (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 25, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 26, 2013)

Hey there. 


















Minecraft HD mod:


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2013)

"Hey."


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 26, 2013)

what the... o.O


----------



## amaro (May 26, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (May 27, 2013)

LMFAO.


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2013)

"NAP ATTACK!" 












"LOL TEABAG! Sorry, sorry, just kidding, sorry..." 




"LOLNOPE MORE TEABAG! Sorry man, sorry." 








Strawberry boner. 






Hitman monkey finds no joy in his work. 




Sombre. 


I just... I don't even...












Polite bear.


----------



## CosmoCortney (May 27, 2013)

Veho said:


> Hitman monkey finds no joy in his work.


 ahahaa, i've seen that on a documentary about the earth's lifeforms on tv, yesterday


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## amaro (May 28, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> _*Snip!*_


 
You forgot to mention that the WiiU gamepad stares at your face at all times when in Wii U-Mode... if it took some photos, you wouldn't even know any better. 

As for a funny pic... babies having babies, what a world we live in! 






...please tell me it's spring-loaded.


----------



## amaro (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 28, 2013)

Shouldn't the sizes be the other way around? 












A bowl of chubby fluff. 












"Long live the king." 












"I love my puppy." 






"Special delivery! Sign here... and if you could wait a few minutes before opening, that would be great. Just long enough for us to leave. Why? Oh, no reason." 







Tanuki cubs:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 29, 2013)

Veho said:


> "Special delivery! Sign here... and if you could wait a few minutes before opening, that would be great. Just long enough for us to leave. Why? Oh, no reason."


"Awesome, my pet food arrived!"







Invisible frozen pole. 




"Mah oungue ih htuk."


----------



## weavile001 (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Veho (May 29, 2013)

Gyroscopically stabilized camera: 





Gyroscopically stabilized owl: 





Cat: 





Beer: 





There's one with a chicken but I couldn't find it in a good quality. 



"What's going on OH MY GOD WE'RE BEING ATTACKED" 





"I WILL FIGHT THEM OFF HOLY CRAP THEY'RE SHIELDED BY SOME SORT OF FORCE FIELD"


----------



## Wizerzak (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Flame (May 30, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2013)

time for more xbox one


----------



## Ray Lewis (May 30, 2013)

We need any of the "We hacked it" pics by hackers.  Screen captures of their claims and why they don't release.  Anyone find that annoying and funny?


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2013)

This looks eerily real. Like, I know it doesn't exist but I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if it did. 






Found the chicken, in conjunction with the cat.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2013)

False advertizing. 






Sudden stroke of clarity. 






Cuddles. 






You _WHAT?_ 






Solid advice.


----------



## amaro (May 31, 2013)

BREAKING BAD


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2013)

OM NOM NOM 








 
































http://imgur.com/gallery/Pqq8g


















Scuse me, mind if I cut in?


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2013)

Soooooooooooooooooo.... 





...ooon. 


I has a bath. 




Nooo, they be taking my bath! 


"What the fuck is that?" 




"WHAT. _The FUCK_. IS THAT?"  D:


----------



## amaro (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2013)

This is a husky-labrador mix, a "huskador"   





It's adorable   


OMG, BIGGEST RED DOT EVER... 




AND I CAUGHT IT!!!!


----------



## Gahars (Jun 2, 2013)

This is the single greatest thing I have ever read.






The English language has reached its zenith. It's over, guys.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 2, 2013)

todays theme: you had one job


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> This is the single greatest thing I have ever read.
> 
> The English language has reached its zenith. It's over, guys.


That last sentence makes it all worth it.  "His classmates ignorant of his brooding past and moreso of the fact that_ he's a talking fucking airplane_."    








nnnnnnOOOOOMMMM 




OW HOLY CRAP WHAT THE FUCK MAN!? 

Tortoises are assholes. 


How to eat ramen, the man way:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Defiance (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2013)

"Hey look, a three-headed monkey!" 




om nom nom nom nom _yoink_


"Invisible door is now intangible too." 






Walk? I don't think so. 






Fool me once, shame on you. 




Fool me... you can't get fooled agAAAARGH WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT oh. It's you. _Again_. I _hate_ you.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2013)

"I brought you a fish." 






Rare footage of Rydian's daring and cunning escape from prison. 






nom nom nom AAARGH SOOO SOUR nom nom nom... 




Video here. 


Why does it burn when I pee?


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2013)

Hover-orca. We're fucked.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 6, 2013)

Veho said:


>


Go home Jornal, you´re Drunk.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 6, 2013)

i do want


----------



## Flame (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## amaro (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2013)

Double take. 












Bobba Fett makes chocolates. 








And now for something bizarre. 





















Voldy seems very pleased that everyone else lacks a nose too.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 8, 2013)

v


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> *chicken chicken chicken*


That's the summary. The full paper is truly a fascinating read.

And the live presentation is even better. 

 



"Autocats, transform and roll out!" 






"Roll... roll... urgh..." 




"Ouch." 








"This is bullshit, you can't ground Spiderman   "


----------



## amaro (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 9, 2013)

I was wondering where the funny was and then headlights


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2013)

And on that bombshell, Tigris is back!  It's been a good couple of years


----------



## amaro (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2013)

Pet me, pet me!
























Wanna see _my_ trouser snake?


----------



## amaro (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2013)

It happened. Also, "Amputated the leg in 21⁄2 minutes, but in his enthusiasm the patient's testicles as well."

...which segues nicely into: 












Those aren't glued on. The cat has eyebrows. 


Stroking the beaver: 






The pussy demands some attention too: 











The transformation.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2013)

"I love you, warm belly-scratchy appendage." 






Cozy: 






Interesting. 












"What you doing?" 






Wut. 




Lol wut. 








We must go deeper.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 12, 2013)

E3 - In a nutshell.


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2013)

There's stuff in the sea. Scary stuff. 












And now, some pics of the newest addition to the Brawl family, the Murderous Motherfucker. 







Must plant eight trees... IN YOUR HEAD...  






"Three more souls and I can afford a bed." 












"I'll just take that, thanks." 




"Your essence makes me stronger." 


The raccoon commands the to kill you.


----------



## air2004 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Defiance (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 13, 2013)

Smash pictures






























Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2013)

[something about Microsoft] 






























FUCK DID YOU JUST CALL ME? 




YEAH, I THOUGHT SO, BITCH 
MOVE ALONG 









Ewww, geeerms. 






The majestic descendant of the mighty T-rex.


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2013)

A whole new world to explore, if you know what I mean. 

My, Sora has large feet. And you know what they say about men with big feet. 








Elementary, my dear Jenkins. 




And that was how the best plans of Mr. Tiny Turtle were beaten by a strawberry. He used to make merry over the cleverness of fruit, but I have not heard him do it of late. And when he speaks of strawberry, or when he refers to its photograph, it is always under the honourable title of _The Fruit_.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Jun 15, 2013)

Jerry worked very hard to get to this position.






Superman served the good people of Metropolis even after Lex Luthor turned him into a pane of glass.






I hope you all just feel terrible. This is on you.








Spoiler: WAKE UP, SHEEPLE!


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2013)

Gahars said:


> WAKE UP, SHEEPLE!


You called?


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2013)

Food time! 











I wub you, doggie. 






Fabulous. 




"Like OMG look at that guy's toupee." 
"Oh em gee." 

"Screw you guys." 





"Don't listen to them, Frank, your hair is great." 






"No, no, no, no. That's mine. Give me. You'll just break it." 





"WAAAAAAIIIIWAAANTKITTYYYYIIIIWAAAANT!" 
"Cram a sock in it, kid."


----------



## Flame (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2013)

Flame, why does the flag thingy under your avatar say "idiot"? 







Lol wut.


----------



## Flame (Jun 16, 2013)

because I'm from "United States of Idiot".


----------



## Gahars (Jun 16, 2013)

The Perfect Comic:


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 16, 2013)

seems legit....


----------



## amaro (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2013)

The scheming marmoset is plotting your miniscule demise. 
























Don't talk to me before my morning coffee. 






A cool car will help you pick up chicks. 












O hai. I brought you this can.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 17, 2013)

weavile001 said:


>


 
God damn it this is so old I wasn't expecting it, and was caught so off guard I laughed hard. Then I was all "oh wait people died in that."
So


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2013)

"Stupid thick saran wrap, can't get to noms." 





Also: 






Polecat. 






If you look very carefully, you'll notice there's a panda in this picture. 




Camouflage level: over 9000! 


1337 skillz.


----------



## amaro (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2013)

"I asked for crunchy!" 




"Do not want!" 








I am the dorkness... I am the night... 






"Just like Cleopatra." 











No, I meant "hot sheep on sheep action"


My brain hates you now.


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 20, 2013)

It Gets Funnier If you pay attention to one person per loop.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 20, 2013)

^is it painful?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2013)

Pikachu says "bite me." 







Bitch, I'm... 






You know that PS4 user interface ad? I found the guy's car. 


















"I bet they don't make Michael Phelps train in a pool this size   " 






Awww yiss, that's the spot. Yissss.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 21, 2013)

I really like this site. The _turn of events _and xbox 1 to xbox 180.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2013)

Reggie sleeps on a Reggie bed


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2013)

Seductive clam. 




"Hey there sailor."


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2013)

Sup. Just warming up my dinner. 












Hey. Quit it. Hey. Quit it. Hey. Quit it. 






Happy-looking kiwi. 




(Kiwis are never happy. They are perpetually angry murderous bastards. Google it.) 


What you reading?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 23, 2013)

This is why you don't wear a green dress in front of a green screen.


Spoiler: Possibly NSFW


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 23, 2013)

rofl


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2013)

FUCK YEAH, MIKE, HARDCORE! HARDCORE! 






Flappy.







Flying snake. 




Oh yes, they are real. Google if you don't believe me.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> Flying snake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysopelea


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## amaro (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 25, 2013)

(3ds theme)


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2013)

They call me Turbo. 




Wooooosh! 





 



"Hey kid, wanna buy some coke?" 













"Stop running, ball!" 






"They cut the special effects budget again." 






"This did not start well."


----------



## weavile001 (Jun 26, 2013)

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.




THAT SHIT IS 20 LEVELS HIGGER!!!!!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 26, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that part.  I spent like 20 minutes fighting my way up there.  I killed all those tiny spiders (hard at my level though), and I approached my prize, filled with triumph.  Then a huge f*cking spider crawled up the cliff and killed me.


----------



## amaro (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2013)

The graceful cat makes his graceful exit. 




Gracefully. 


Koko wubs kitty. 


















"Let's check the EoF..." 




"Aw fer fuck's sake..." 








"Lemon! Lemon! Lemon! Lemon!"


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2013)

Veho said:


>


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Eerpow (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2013)

Gengar used cunnilingus! 




It's... creepy.  



Prepare thineselves for cuteness overload. 


Spoiler




















































Venetian retriever. 












"You ROOOOCK!!!1!" 






"Hey! Hey! Heeey! Over here! Hey!"


----------



## BrightNeko (Jun 29, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


>


 
well no I got from music to the bravoman cartoon


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2013)

Halp, halp. I am being eaten. 






Boy meets world. 




































The pointless machine: 






The pointless cat:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 1, 2013)

(it says: i told you don't to mess with cat jerks)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2013)

Temp? So it's not permanent? Only temporary? 


Apparently Gahars and Rydian are the same person, and that person is George Takei.


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (Jul 1, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> ~Awesome snip


 
MP7 + RPG-7


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2013)

Freedom. 












The punt gun. 







> A punt gun is a type of extremely large shotgun used in the 19th and early 20th centuries for shooting large numbers of waterfowl for commercial harvesting operations and private sport. Punt guns were usually custom-designed and so varied widely, but could have bore diameters exceeding 2 inches (51 mm) and fire over a pound (≈ 0.45 kg) of shot at a time. A single shot could kill over 50 waterfowl resting on the water's surface.



A cannon-sized shotgun. 

And yet,


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (Jul 2, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


>


 
EZ-Megaman in a nutshell.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2013)

Why   




 


*Jaws theme* 




"I thought I heard the can opener." 


"I have been, and always will be, your friend." 




KHAAAAAAAN! 



"Damn... damn.... fuck... aw fuck it, I'll improvise."


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 3, 2013)

i dont want  to talk about it


----------



## air2004 (Jul 3, 2013)

gentle KY n tsa


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2013)

Buttering my toast. 






Stealth butter. 






Noble steed. 






Pleased to meet you, I am an octopus. 


















Owlcat. 














This cat. 
Srsly. 








Thanks, Darwin   


 








How to catch a cat:






MINE MINE MINE MINE FUCK OFF MINE 




With captions.


admiralackbar.jpg


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## air2004 (Jul 5, 2013)

I always thought the gamecube was horrible , but that's a cool pic


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2013)

"Steak? Steak! 
No steak?  Aww." 












We taught out robot to use doors. 
"Twist door handle, go through door." 
Might have to be more specific next time. 







The secret ingredient.


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2013)

"Is the scary part over?"


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 7, 2013)

come at me bro


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2013)

It is important to stretch before every nap. 
























The newly hatched labradors follow their natural instinct and head for the sea. 


















"Weird branch." 




"How do I climb this?" 






KITTYYYY TREEEEATS!


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (Jul 8, 2013)

now, try to guess:
Robert Falks-
Mike Yamato


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 9, 2013)

Cockroach run around on reporters






Nice dog!






Surprise!


----------



## amaro (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2013)

"Food? Food!" 




"Come back, food!"  














What's the first thing to do when given a dangerous weapon? Why, aim it at your face, of course. 





Seriously. 





Idiots.  


"Whatchu thinking about?" 





"Dunno, feline things I guess."


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2013)

Steel wool: 




"This is your brain on drugs... AND IT'S ALL FIZZY AND AWESOME"







My attempt: 




Aw who am I kidding, my hands would give out and I would land on my face.


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2013)

"Come at me bro!" 
"Okay." 







Kitty kitty kitty. 




Kitty. 







Also known as Scatman. 








The Seuss Knife. 






"Fuck you I won't do what you tell me!" 






"This here is my best bud." 







"I haz it, the cat doesn't." 




"Makes me double happy." 


"I'm here to wreck shit."




Cool guys don't look at explosions.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 12, 2013)

ah good old black mail


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> ah good old black mail


It's even better in context.  


> My neighbor has an unsecured, wireless printer. I just sent this document to it.





Shiba Inus are smooshy. 











Fucking majestic. 


















Boogie.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 13, 2013)

- Hey Ryder check this out
- What?
- Invisible steering wheel LOL


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 14, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


>


That would just result in people purposefully staying at the bottom in order to always receive the better power-ups.


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> That would just result in people purposefully staying at the bottom in order to always receive the better power-ups.


I found the Republican   


Nom nom nom nom nom nom. 


















"Got your nose!" 


















"Dude, what the fuck!" 








"This interview is over." 






Puff puff pass. 












Eevee is Jesus.


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2013)

"Good morWHAT THE FUCK IS THAT THING?" 




A message from the mob, duh. 














Cute. 












How to break the ice with girls. 
















"Dear, I sense that you're.... upset..."


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 14, 2013)

Best Gif:


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 14, 2013)

Face-swapping


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


>


 

Hey. Hey, dude.

My mouth has a mouth.


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 15, 2013)

just do it


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 15, 2013)

Holy crap, lol, why is that included in Windows


----------



## air2004 (Jul 15, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> just do it


What is that ? why is that ?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 15, 2013)

air2004 said:


> What is that ? why is that ?


 
its a hidden song


----------



## air2004 (Jul 15, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> its a hidden song


I see , but what for lol


----------



## amaro (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2013)

GTFO!


----------



## amaro (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2013)

And now, the lol wut section.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2013)

"Who is that handsome fellow? Why, it's me!" 







Handful of cute. 






Dogsnake. 







Trampoline fail. 




"Take that you fat fuck!" 














"Dog! Dog! Dog! Play with me!" 
"Not now I'm eating." 
"Cmaaaaaan!" 
"No." 




"I said no." 



Minecraft bear. 







Japanese Dwarf Flying Squirrel. 




















"I'll just take this K TNX BAI" 




Yoink! 



Cats are a liquid. 
Observe this one oozing downhill. 




"Cats are a liq-OW-OOF-OW-OW-SONOVA-" 






Nylah's keen animal senses tell her the impostor is not in fact the real Darth Maul. 












"Come ooon, aren't you supposed to be fast or something?" 




"Stupid fables." 


>mrw she unzips my pants


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2013)

"Are you kidding me?" 






"Now, son, this is how you scoff at generic brand dog biscuits. Hmph!" 
"Hmph!" 
"Very good." 




"Hmph!" 










"Is that how you see me?"


----------



## amaro (Jul 20, 2013)

*Wow, Rome's Most (Allegedly) Debauched Ruler Looks Just Like Joffrey*

On the left, the Emperor Caligula, one of the most famous - and notorious - rulers of ancient Rome. On the right, Jack Gleeson as Joffrey in the Game of Thrones TV series.


----------



## Anfroid (Jul 21, 2013)

amaro said:


> snip
> 
> *Wow, Rome's Most (Allegedly) Debauched Ruler Looks Just Like Joffrey*
> 
> On the left, the Emperor Caligula, one of the most famous - and notorious - rulers of ancient Rome. On the right, Jack Gleeson as Joffrey in the Game of Thrones TV series.


----------



## air2004 (Jul 21, 2013)

f9232275 said:


>


your image isn't showing .....and little boots does not like that.


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2013)

f9232275 said:


> *pic*


That's one of those things that gets perpetuated because "it's the sort of thing Caligula would do", but there's no actual evidence or record that confirms it. It's just the sort of thing people like to believe about insane emperors of old. Xerxes, on the other hand, did order the sea to be flogged and chained for its insolence. 


"Human. Halp." 






"Fish! Fish! Fish!" 






Dramatic Wampa. 


















"Bang!" 
"Eeeek, I am died!" 




"Is he gone?... I'm still dead!" 


Bang! 
"Aaaaargh, cruel fate, I am felled! So young, undone! *cough* Tell Polly... I loved her... 
*cough* I DIE!" 




"Here's your invisible Oscar." 
"Thank you, thank you." 


"I SAID GET OFF THAT COMPUTER AND TAKE ME FOR A WALK!" 




Epic takedown.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2013)

Hugz. 







I am lord of all I survey. 




Bitches. 



Howling school. 






Beyonce Bunny. 






"I love you cat." 
"Oh my God, it's that creepy mutant hamster again..." 







Violent sexual predator. 







Yet another dramatic death scene. 


















Dammit, Stark! 













"I can has some?" 
"No. Mine. _Mine!_" 






"Day twenty one. They still believe I'm a cow. I am gaining their trust." 




"Yeah, Frank is different, but we pretend he's normal to not hurt his feelings." 


"Dammit Joe, what the fuck are you doing?" 




"I'm Batman."


----------



## amaro (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2013)

Cuddly eel. 






Wheeeeeeeeeee! 






And now, a compilation of ouch: 
































And now, the :wagglecreep:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## air2004 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 25, 2013)

(OC)


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Zorua (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> (OC)
> *pic*


I don't get it   Is it the missing 13th floor? Many buildings don't have a 13th floor. 


And now, people being sad in the rain: 


















And now, cats dancing to Michael Jackson's Thriller: 














Cuddly pig. 







"No Pepsi here, please, I have a deal with Coke." 






"Precision strike!" 







The seductive owl. 









LOOK AT THOSE LASHES! LOOK AT THEM!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (Jul 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


>


 
you need too much YOLO to do this one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

Noseless gifs


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Noseless gifs


 
Not _that_ noseless.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2013)

"Draw me like one of your French girls." 






"Target acquired, returning to base..." 




"GOD FUCKING DAMMIT"


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2013)

Over-under-compensating. 














Dies ist ein Donaudampfschiffahrtsgesellschaftskapitän, er kapitäns Donaudampfschiffahrtsgesellschaften. 













































*Fliegerabwehrkanone























Mystery solved. 
























Uh-oh, cat got my tongue.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jul 28, 2013)

The ultimate boss! The infamous Cat-X


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 28, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> The ultimate boss! The infamous Cat-X


 
http://cavestory.wikia.com/wiki/Monster_X


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2013)

Stair slide! 





Can't... 






"Mmmmm fish... wait WTF!? OMG WTF NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE..."


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 28, 2013)

Veho said:


>


IT´S RAPING TIME! >: )


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2013)

Quicksand: 






"Just because you're doing something else doesn't mean you can't scratch me at the same time."


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2013)

I lurk. 






Dogs jumping. 














"You will not trick me again, invisible barrier. I know you're there."


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## amaro (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## amaro (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## amaro (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Metoroid0 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2013)

Gundam Eclipse

Pictures.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## amaro (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Ethevion (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 6, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 
This is me quoting a monthly old post.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## amaro (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 9, 2013)

saw this on netflix


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## mucus (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Defiance (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## amaro (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Ethevion (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 15, 2013)

http://imgur.com/gallery/T6UcQ


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2013)

_"I see no reason not to believe him."_ - Matey from Facebook pissing his pants laughing


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 15, 2013)

Cue the "ehrmahgerd 9gag" posts

¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2013)

One Direction concert poster in Cardiff, Wales.


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2013)

Rock-a my human on the tree top... 
























You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, damn you! God damn you all to hell! 













"This lollypop is hairy."


----------



## Metoroid0 (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> *snip*


Your post looks like this: 






And I thought you were posting their hotlinking image because it's funny. But then I opened it in another tab and got the actual comic instead. 








I got two funnies in one image


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2013)

"Kay, see you morrow, smooch." 












Is there something in my teeth? 




(This was my caption the last time I posted it too.) 


_Never_ take your eyes off of your opponent. 




TACKLEGLOMP 


"It attacked me!" 







Team Rocket: master thieves. 


















Jaws theme... 




O HAI GUISE HOW ARE YOU NICE TO SEE YOU


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Aqua1234 (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 25, 2013)

Found waldo


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 27, 2013)

Joston Boebor pls


















'


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Narayan (Aug 28, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> -snip-


 
source?


----------



## CosmoCortney (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2013)

Does a bear shit in the woods? 












"Oh no you don't, that's mine." 












"Hey Frank, fetch." 




"Sucker."


----------



## Flame (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2013)

Flame said:


> *snip*


You've obviously never heard of "daddy issues". 














I'm mainly posting this for the happy-looking puppy. Look at how insanely pleased he looks.


----------



## mucus (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2013)

FLAWLESS VICTORY 




FINISH HIM!!!  








Geese are motherfuckers. 




Srsly, don't mess with geese. 






It's a tragedy. 


"I see you're baking. I'm pretty baked myself." 




"Dude." 








I wonder if this guy is as enthusiastic in other areas of his life:


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2013)

"*sigh* One day. One day I will catch you." 







Noble steed, etc. etc.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2013)

"What's the matter? Cat got your tongue?" 




Frank had been waiting for years to use that line. 


Warning: too many instances of Firefox running at once can crash your computer. 
















Reminds me of a Muppet Show episode where Miss Piggy sees a shark, and starts yelling "Aaaa, shark, shark", to which the shark replies "aaaa, pig, pig!" and swims away. 


This fucking thing. 




If I were the driver of that white car I would have been propelled out the windshield with the sheer force of all the bricks I would have shat. 


Snack. 






"I'm helping!"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2013)

"The new swiffer. Attracts fluff."






Remember the ticklish kitten? 






Catapult. 







Spoiler: And in comic form:


----------



## Gahars (Sep 3, 2013)

1v1 m8 i swer to christ ill hoo u in the gabber


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 4, 2013)

How to game on mac


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 4, 2013)

let me try it......


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2013)

Toggle sleep mode.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2013)

CHOO CHOO, MOTHERFUCKERS 







"Guys I smell bacon!" 






"I like this post." 





Petition to replace the "like" button with the "lick" button.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thug said:


> For all these turn up ya speakers!!!
> 
> Pong 2003 Stylee


 
Pong20302000
was this that pic?


----------



## T-hug (Sep 6, 2013)

It's been that long I can't even remember. I can't believe how big this thread got lol!


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2013)

Thug said:


> It's been that long I can't even remember. I can't believe how big this thread got lol!


Are you proud of what your creation has become, or have you created a monster? 








"Oh, you mean this?"




"Showoff." 


And I simply have to post sleep mode kitten again, it's so adorable.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 6, 2013)

HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEH


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEH


ZOMG Bortz has become what he had sworn to destroy   


And now, some bizarre animal facts: 





















I googled, and most of them are true. Except for the last one, that's still a bit dubious. I mean come on.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## amaro (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2013)

Homies. 



















HEEEEERE'S KITTY!


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2013)

"This is weird. It's a chewy toy but it's moving. Hey Hank, what do you think this is?" 




"I AM NOT GOING NEAR THAT THING"  


Flop flop flop flop. 






"I'm gonna bop you I'm gonna bop you just you stand right there!" 




Bop! 












Silly Ash, e^x has a resistance to d/dx. 
But it has a weakness to d/dy! 


Predator eats cornflakes.


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 9, 2013)

``This is why we play games. Suplexing a ghost train is something that very few people can experience in real life.´´


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2013)

"One for you... and one for you..."


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 9, 2013)

I dont know if anyone else will find this funny, but face wipes like this are one of my favorite things ever.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2013)

All hail the King. 




Huehuehuehue.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 10, 2013)

http://imgur.com/a/WumaH

Pure d'awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2013)

"I must go, my planet needs me."


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2013)

Top comment: dont buy the red version, you cant do shiz till blue team rescues you.


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


>









Get back here, you. 
Stop running. 
It is pointless. 
You'll get tired. 
I'll get you. 




Any day now.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## mucus (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2013)

Bedtime. Now. 










If you know what I mean. 


Kisses! 














FFFFARRRRT 




Gone with the wind.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think that's Engrish, I think it was fully intentional. 












Long live the king. 



"Oi." 


















Tricklining. It takes a lot of balls. 




When it castrates you.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2013)

http://noukah.deviantart.com/


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2013)

O.O  O.O  O.O  O.O 
 O.O  O.O  O.O  o.o 
  O.O 








Fucking majestic. 




http://imgur.com/gallery/L0xNL 




















Next week, on Suggestive Censorship:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2013)

Water. Scary. 






Bleurgheurgheurgh   






 :Þ :b


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2013)

Kids these days... 






Take that! And that! And that! SPIN KICK! 






The boat has sprung a leek! 




...leek? Get it?  
...shut up.


----------



## Flame (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> *snip*


Why didn't you post this as well: 






(It was the top comment for that pic.)


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> -snip-


 
could have posted the reverse


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2013)

Spiderhare, Spiderhare... 













Starkle starkle little twink
Who the hell are you to think
I'm not under what you call
The alchofluence of incohol
I'm just a little slort of sheep
I'm not drunk like thinkle peep
I don't know who is me yet
But the drunker I stand here,
The longer I get
So just give me one more drink to fill my cup
Cause I got all day sober to Sunday up 




*hic*


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2013)

No no no no no no. No. 







FUCK THE POLICE


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2013)

Kitteh one to base camp, we've reached the halfway point. Will continue after a nap. 






















Brutal.


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2013)

Come back, cuddling appendage. 




Your work is not yet done. 


Pimping ain't easy.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2013)

You put your right foot in
You take your right foot out
You put your right foot in
And you shake it all about




You do the hokey pokey
And you turn yourself around
That's what it's all about


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yet another industry Google is interested in: Toilet paper.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 23, 2013)

Just cool


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2013)

Flap flap flap. 






The Korean edition of Pokemon is a little different. 






"I am helping!" 






Graceful. 




FUCK YOU I AM A PICTURE OF POISE AND DIGNITY 


Drop bear training camp. 
Lesson 1: climbing. 




Lesson 2: dropping.


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 23, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Just cool


 
I think this would work better if they included the remakes. Since they show more progression towards the different styles. Cause there are some big jumps there, that the remakes would fill in nicely.


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2013)

Plot twist: the curry is made from panda meat. 








Mine. 






I don't know what's going on here.


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2013)

FREEEEDOOOO-




Dammit. 



"Do I hear a train?"


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2013)

My box. You get your own.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 25, 2013)

Veho said:


> Plot twist: the curry is made from panda meat.


 
You mean it isn't panda vomit?


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2013)

It's a panda eat panda world out there. 



And now, a cool duck.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## weavile001 (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Sep 28, 2013)

Tried asking for a guy's FPS in minecraft


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2013)

"This is my best mate right here." 




"He's a bit hairless but that's okay." 


"OMG YOU DIDN'T!"
"I TOTALLY DID" 
"NO WAI!"


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2013)

I hate the beach.


----------



## Xexyz (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2013)

He he he, "pool". 














"They told me to babysit this thing..." 






Series of tubes filled with cats? I present to you, mobile internet: 



















"There's fishies under this cold glass! Fishiiiies!"


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Oct 1, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2013)

"Who's got the can opener?" 






Okay, enough of that. Let's go back. 




Awwwww, noooooooooo   


Me, mini me... 




_Mini_ mini me.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 1, 2013)

Closed Captioning


----------



## Metoroid0 (Oct 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Closed Captioning


 
I don't get this...


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> I don't get this...


Those are closed captions for the movie Sharknado. Not sure if they're real or edited, but with a film like Sharknado, nothing would surprise me. 

It's also a variant on the descriptive noise meme.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Oct 2, 2013)

Veho said:


> Those are closed captions for the movie Sharknado. Not sure if they're real or edited, but with a film like Sharknado, nothing would surprise me.
> 
> It's also a variant on the descriptive noise meme.


 
OOOh i get it HAHHAHAHAHAH!! xD


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2013)

Speaking of tornadoes made of animals... 






Private Tree, fall in! 




SIR YES SIR! 


Nom nom nom. 






Vicious mauling. 






I like this warm furry purring blanky.


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2013)

Ever accidentally hit your balls while gesticulating? 




Yeah, um, me neither.  >.> 














Breadcrumb? 




Yiiiiiiii, breadcrumb! 






He's more like an incompetent Jarvis though. 


Fuck off, is mine now. 




I SAID MINE, FUCK OFF 









WebMD is getting savvy. 




At least it's not cancer.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 4, 2013)

'nuf said


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 6, 2013)

Not safe for work, might overload the GPU with Photoshop goodness! _;O;_


Spoiler


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Metoroid0 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Oct 8, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> ​​​


 
Me every time. I hate Pepsi.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2013)

This guy.




















Hellooooo there. 





































Paint me like one of your French bikes. 












"GTFO. Mine." 




"See what I do for you, you ungrateful bitch?" 








Server has crashed. 






Puppy drop. 





Synchronized puppy drop. 






Kitty drop. 




OMG IT'S TOO TINY TO SCRATCH DAWWW I'M MELTING


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2013)

Stop that. I'm drinking. 




Srsly, stop that. 


No no no no. No reading. It's kitty attention time now. 






Cats are graceful as fuck. 












Misdirection. 




BOOM, HEADSHOT! 


"They're doing that 'durr look at me I'm a hooman baby' thing again, aren't they?" 




"My dogs are dicks."


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Metoroid0 (Oct 12, 2013)

​

​

​

​


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2013)

You might find yourself thinking, "silly doggy, fetching the ball over and over again". If tempted to do so, remember that tennis ball machines are a thing that exists. 


So long. 







Yo dawg. 













Awww yiss, that's the spot.


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2013)

See this particular spot? Fuck it. Fuck it so hard.


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2013)

Mind=bloated (not fully blown, just a tad pressurized). 


Moar petting, human? Pls? 










Gandalf the Tabby. 


"Are they still there? Yup." 






o.o
O.O














Check this majestic leap. 




Fucking graceful.


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2013)

She wants the D:\


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sword transformed into Christmas Tree? 






Surrender OR die!






Nice kitty catching rocket!






Yeeeeeehhhhaaaaaa!!!! 






Take this!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2013)

If titles are to be believed, these two books are the sum total of human knowledge.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2013)

"Unspecified error." Wtf. Double post. 

Here, have a puppy in a go-kart.


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2013)

The real Pocket Monster.


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2013)

"Wasn't me."


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2013)

Now all we need is a boatload of snacks.


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2013)

If you know what I mean.


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2013)

GBAtemp mods. 






I WILL PROTECT YOUR HOME FROM THIS INTRUSION, MASTER! 






The propagation of yawn. 




Yawn moves through different mediums at different speeds.


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2013)

Bounce bounce... blop. 
Bounce bounce... blop. 
Bounce... blop. 







And now, Pokemon HD:


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2013)

Ladies... 


...oh God no


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 25, 2013)

Overkill


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's what being an asshole gets you, you bastard. 














"I dare you to laugh."


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 25, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> Overkill


 
Pokehameha


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2013)

Mail's here!


----------



## Metoroid0 (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2013)

YOINK! 










Bleugh.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## air2004 (Oct 30, 2013)

View attachment 4870


----------



## air2004 (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Metoroid0 (Oct 30, 2013)

HAHA i did some survey @ Nintendo's site and this man from Zelda came out as ERROR 404 xD   Good one Nintendo!


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Oct 31, 2013)

^Didn't get it.

2/10


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 31, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> ^Didn't get it.
> 
> 2/10


 
Wow. Erm... Re-read it?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 31, 2013)

bruised bananas.


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Xexyz (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2013)

Autobots, transform and... shuffle out. 







Let's just turn you over... 




...well fuck. 


I shall call him Splashy. 


















Technically, you only need to catch that one. 



Here's ball. Now throw it. 
Throw! 
Throw! 




WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2013)

Going home from the bar. 




"LOL, I'm just gonna sleep here, 'kay." 







Doing great so far.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2013)

The status-quo-inator. 





(AKA the Foxi machine. "Stop changing, change bad  ;O; ")


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2013)

Cat launcher:


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2013)

The hare is _fucked_.  






*naff* 



"Mornin' Jeff." 
"Out of bacon strings again? I'll come tomorrow." 




And the two guys running out of the store have just heard the ice cream truck drive by.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2013)

Boner. 


Zombie kitten. 




Nom nom nom nom.


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2013)

Sharknado costume:


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2013)

Did you see a cat run by here? 







Pirate kitty just accidentally sat on its balls.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Nov 16, 2013)

^Not exactly "funny"
Btw was playing Portal when I saw this


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> ^Not exactly "funny"


----------



## Cyan (Nov 16, 2013)

I think he miss the Cosplay thread (which got deleted because users used it as pretext to post nude and boobs pictures instead of real artistic interest)
edit:


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2013)

CHOO CHOO MOTHERFUCKER 






"Ooops... heh heh, snow. 
Lemme just get up. 
Okay, heeere we gooOOOAH 
heh heh, fool me twice, shame on me. 
Lemme just get up. 
Aaaand... SONOVA-" 






And now, some interesting animals. 


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2013)

"That will be enough, thank you." 






You can come in, but wipe your feet.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 18, 2013)

Spoiler: GIVE ME YOUR BEST SHOT, FOR GABEN IS MY SHIELD


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Nov 19, 2013)

^ Still mising the Cosplay thread?


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> ^ Still mising the Cosplay thread?


I have no idea what you're talking about. It's a funny picture, that's all.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 19, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> ^ Still mising the Cosplay thread?


 
Don't bring it up, people are still sad about it


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Nov 19, 2013)

^Why bring legendaries? Not like you can breed them...


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2013)

ßleck said:


> ^Why bring legendaries? Not like you can breed them...


He also apparently caught a _pair_ of _each_ Pokemon, _including the legendaries_. If he can find two specimens of a unique Pokemon, he can probably get them to breed as well. 

He must be Gary Motherfucking Oak. 







Kyogre probably caused the whole thing in the first place. 


But what I want to know is why Wailord is on the boat. 











"Juuust a little more... just.. a... little... mor-" 
"No." 




"Foiled again!"


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2013)

Gimme smooch. 
Smooch. 
Smooch me. 
Gimme smoooch! 
*smoochy smoochy* 




Mmmm, tuna breath.


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2013)

We come from a world you may not understand.


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2013)

"I like you, huge sniffly beast." 






Flat tire. 






This would be a good name for a punk band, and a good cover for the debut album. 




I swear, if I had a punk band I would release every song under a different name. All songs would be called "Song #5" or something but the band would be called something new each time.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 26, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2013)

"Fuck this tent in particular." 

















"Now listen here you little shit..."


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 28, 2013)

Veho said:


>


----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 30, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> -snip-


 
Why?


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2013)

"I refuse to play your game."


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just Snailface watching the world burn


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Dec 4, 2013)

This is what you need to do when you're on fire.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Narayan (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Dec 5, 2013)

hilarious translations mistake:




retranslated to English it means: "uploading thumb's nails, please wait... Delete press, to the operation to"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2013)

"Hey guys what's going on in he...." 




"...eeereeeawfuck nope I'm outta here." 



"Did you hear that?" 




"Hear what?" 



HEY! HEY! HEY! HEY! HEY! 




How you doin'?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Duo8 (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Dec 7, 2013)

Not sure if he's amazed or just yawning.


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2013)

This beef is BOOOORK!!!


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Dec 8, 2013)

Mega Pikachu revealed:



Spoiler: WARNING! Spoilers inside!


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2013)

What. Did. You. Call. Me. 







The GBAtemp Royal Guard Change:


----------



## Amber Lamps (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Dec 11, 2013)

Wut?


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2013)

ßleck said:


> Wut?


Well, snow _is_ water.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Dec 12, 2013)

It's the future!


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2013)

And then they rode. 






Can't see me. 




Half-covered ass.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm back, bitches. 


Sleepy time for doggy. 






"Laaaaadies    " 


















*GASP* 


They're just big old softies, really. 
Except for the baboon, babboons are assholes. 




No, really. Read up. Baboons are assholes. 



ALL IS LOST   






Motivational. 






Realization strikes. 






























I shall call him Dandelion.


----------



## zeello (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2013)

"Come on, dog, knock it off. 
There, see how you like it." 




"...that was a mistake. When was the last time you washed?" 



That's not true! That's impossible! 




Search your feelings, cat. You know it to be true. 



Getting outfitted for winter walkies. 




#swaaaaaaaaaag 

(Get it? Cuz he's long?)


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2013)

"You is shaggy, dog. I groom you.
Mleeeaaaaah..... smack smack smack... so... much... hair..." 




(That's what she said.)


Sleepy.


----------



## Xexyz (Dec 19, 2013)

NINTENDOOMED!


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> *pic*


fuckwikipedia1 through 9 and fuckwikipediaaslgdhlksdhgsadlkjg were also taken.


----------



## zeello (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2013)

New Pokemon leaked: 









"GTFO!" 




*Ludacris blasting in the background*


----------



## Flame (Dec 25, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 
ßleck i dont think you should Like this pic, with you being german and stuff.


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Dec 25, 2013)

Flame said:


> ßleck i dont think you should Like this pic, with you being german and stuff.


Don't worry, I'm not german. It's the "ß" in my username, isn't it?

Anyway, who wants to see how Russians are born.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 25, 2013)

Flame said:


> ßleck i dont think you should Like this pic, with you being german and stuff.


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Narayan (Dec 26, 2013)

Veho said:


>


 
Can I like this 3 more times?


----------



## BrightNeko (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2013)

A reenactment of Nightmare on Elm Street, by cat.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Bad Crossing. _;O;_


Veho said:


> _*Loaf dog*_


Loafing around, eh?


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## ßleck (Dec 29, 2013)

We need more christmassy pictures


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2013)

"'Cheer up', they said, 'plenty of fish in the sea', they said. Fuck you guys." 







"Is Fluffy gonna have to choke a bitch?" 




"Appears so."


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2014)

Damn those fashion ads and their unattainable standards of beauty   














"Use a smaller aperture, longer exposure. Smaller aperture, longer exposure. Dammit, woman, you'll lose all the contrast!" 







"I can be Pokemon pls ktnxbai?"


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2014)

The Little Kitten Collider. 









So romantic  ;O; 




lik dis if u cry evrytim  



DICKBUTT LOL


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2014)

Reading the shoutbox... 














Elephthulhu. 




"_Elephanthulhu_" is too easy to pronounce. 







Pft, amateurs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2014)

Going through some photos today I found a photo that amused me both when it was taken and now. Apologies for the nasty editing, I was mainly trying to make the relevant parts visible.



 

In a pink neon sign..... damn.

wanker's corner... two nations separated by a common language indeed


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2014)

Speaking as a wanker, sometimes you want to go where everybody knows your name. 





















And just to put things into perspective...


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## ßleck (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, I can see how those three pixels up there can be misread as "Bulbasaur". 











 







































Human. Human. Human. Pet me. Pet me. Human. Come on. Pet me. Come on. Pet. Here. Do it. Come on.


----------



## Duo8 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2014)

Ducky slide. 






Goatslide. 




Smooth. 



Faaaaabulous. 







Playing tug of war with a punch of pussies: 




And with another bunch of pussies: 




(_Real_ men play it without the double safety fence in the middle.)  


Place kitten in warm water and let steep for 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2014)

Epic flipbook is epic. 




3 whole episodes  ;O;


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2014)

"Quite." 




Ever have one of those days...?


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2014)

You can hear it in your head.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## mameks (Jan 16, 2014)

long as all hell, but worth it


Spoiler


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 16, 2014)

*PERSONA 4 SPOILERS AHEAD*




Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 16, 2014)

Veho said:


> You can hear it in your head.


That's not funny.



That's legend.


----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2014)

Vampire kitten strikes. 














"Don't look now dude."        "Mmmmmm."




"Whoooooah, did you see dat ass?"       "I'm a dog   "





Spoiler
















http://i.imgur.com/RqATwCO.gif











"Is that edible? Come back here, you! Mmmmm... nope." 
"Is that edible? Get back here potentially edible spheroid! Mmmmm... nope." 




"Is _that_ edible?"


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


>


That burn was so sick, _my_ butt feels sore. 
Ass status: 
(*) Other (please specify): ANNIHILATED


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2014)

Møøse. 




















Mine now. You get your own cat.


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2014)

The graceful hunters.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2014)

"OMG, Gojira." 




"Scary. Must hide."


----------



## Flame (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2014)

Nintendo Glass. 
It has a 333 MHz processor and a 0.3 Mpix camera, and due to the threat of child abuse, it can't connect to the internet. 




(Just kidding.) 


Rawr, I is mighty hunter.


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2014)

O hai. What you playing? 




360 no-scope him, faggot.


----------



## ßleck (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2014)

Source.


----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2014)

I am hiding. 




Can't see me.


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2014)

EDIT:


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2014)

Veho said:


>


What happened?   

I can't even remember what I posted. Can anyone remember what it was?  




And now, a dog: 
"This water bowl is funny."


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> What happened?
> 
> I can't even remember what I posted. Can anyone remember what it was?



I did not see it but if my internet sleuthing skills hold then http://best-of-imgur.tumblr.com/post/74365038402/awwww-a-dorkly-comic-that-ends-well might be it.


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I did not see it but if my internet sleuthing skills hold then http://best-of-imgur.tumblr.com/post/74365038402/awwww-a-dorkly-comic-that-ends-well might be it.


That's it! Thank you   
Your internet sleuthing skills border on supernatural. 
Burn the witch!   
 




And now for the funny.


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## ßleck (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2014)

"Wakey wakey kitty." 




"HEEEEEY, knock it off   "


----------



## ßleck (Jan 27, 2014)

Amazing product!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 28, 2014)

It's supposed to say "chicken" and another word I can't quite make out, but it now spells  "kintama"


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2014)

Postal code.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2014)

"Something wrong with this faucet." 






"Floor is lava." 







"This is my bowl. You find your own."


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 30, 2014)

Warning: Lizards may cause your cat to malfunction in new and unexpected ways.


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2014)

Slo-mo-nom:


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2014)

Unprecedented amount of snow in Alabama closes down traffic, other states send assistance: 




Noot noot. 
























Ducky feeding koi: 




Seen from the duck's viewpoint:


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2014)

"You sure this one is yours and not one of mine?"


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 2, 2014)

CamulaHikari said:


>


I might use this as an avatar one day!


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2014)

LEEEEEEROOOOOOY---!!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 4, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


>


What kind of filthy creature would consider those... that is just vile.

I mean sourdough... blech.



Veho said:


>



All birds of prey seem to look at me like that.


----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> All birds of prey seem to look at me like that.


Do you look or act like a small rodent?


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Types in long haired beardo into image search*

Turns out there is a rodent along those lines. Who knew.

Wonder if it is why cats tolerate me.


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2014)

FINISH HIM!


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2014)

TRANSFORM AND ROLL OUT


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2014)

The squirrel either: 
a) considers the dog to be a good hiding place; or 
b) is donating a nut to the dog since the dog doesn't have any nuts of his own any more.


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2014)

"Let us all engage in jolly co-ope-" 
NO. 







(Reference: )


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2014)

High res here:  http://barnett.deviantart.com/art/Totorotchu-and-Pikaro-432455719


----------



## Narayan (Feb 10, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 
where did this head banging start. i'm curious.


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2014)

Narayan said:


> where did this head banging start. i'm curious.




 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roxbury_Guys#The_Roxbury_Guys


----------



## ßleck (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2014)

CHOO CHOO MOTHERFUCKERS 







"I like to come here from time to time and just relax and unwind."


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Duo8 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for that Duo8, I had to think and scan about to figure out what game that was.
There may be some hope for me yet.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Duo8 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


>



I tend to find it is a self fulfilling circle.

Nobody in their right mind would have a relationship with a cat owner.

A cat owner already has their fill of crazy/psychopathic action in their lives and can mistake the seeking of warmth, food and a place/person to scent mark, all while claiming dubious ownership of the location and contents as well as assuring the relationship with "gifts", for those things a relationship might bring.


----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2014)

Flame trying to make a funny thread: 




You'll get it some day, little buddy. Keep trying.


----------



## Flame (Feb 15, 2014)

Veho said:


> Flame trying to make a funny thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2014)

A modern retelling: The Plastic Duckling. 







Ass to ass.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## ßleck (Feb 17, 2014)

Best friends.


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2014)

Waaaait for it...


----------



## ßleck (Feb 18, 2014)

Every. Time.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 18, 2014)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2014)

I cry every time   







Raccoons have creepy man hands.


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## ßleck (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2014)

The train one is unfortunately fake   


Don't mind me, just carrying a bucket of heavy air. 







"Deal with i--" 






*step* 
*slide* 
*sigh* 
"Oh well, looks like I'm going down."


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2014)

Turbonom. 













I found Tom's cat. 




"He's worshiping the sun again, isn't he?" 







Are you doing your part?


----------



## numique (Feb 23, 2014)

[source]


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2014)

Every modeler's worst nightmare: local wildlife. 




LOL, MINE NOW!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 24, 2014)

yoink!


----------



## ßleck (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## weavile001 (Feb 24, 2014)

I FEEL READY!!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 25, 2014)

Nin10doh 2014


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2014)

They... they won't stop... they will never stop... 




This is Hell. 
I am in Hell. 












Yeah, well, I stacked two ice cubes on top of each other once. 
Then I slipped on the water that had dripped on the floor. 
So that's almost like this, or thereabouts. Close enough. 



Fuzzy giant soft bed made of warmz.




Who are you calling giant? I'm just a bit husky.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2014)

Veho said:


> Fuzzy giant soft bed made of warmz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come _on_  

Imgur, the simple bunch of monkeys. Porn and smut and copyrighted images are hosted forever, 2 second gif of kitten sleeping on a dog is ZOMG dangerous material must be quelled immediately. 


Ever tried to scratch your head and missed? 







"I brought you a fisssshhhhhh."


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2014)

"Do a barrel roll." 


Twerkin'. 






Majestic leap.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2014)

EMBRACE JOLLY COOPERATION 




JOIN ME IN THIS GROSS INCANDESCENCE


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2014)

The mighty hunter:


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2014)

Caracal (of indeterminable age) grooming a lion cub. 






You. Did. WHAT




You die for this. 



"You think they suspect anything?" 
"Nah, just play it cool. Play it cool." 




"Smile and wave boys, smile and wave."










The evolution of brushie.


----------



## ßleck (Mar 4, 2014)

The ultimate key.


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2014)

"Fine, if you won't throw it for me I'll just throw it for myself."






"Come back here. Stop. You. Stop. Come back here. Hey. Stop. Hey." 





I have the feeling it's the same dog, the same ball and the same lazy owner.


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## ßleck (Mar 4, 2014)

Veho said:


> _*snip*_


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2014)

ßleck said:


>










Oh my, would you look at the time.


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2014)

"I dare you to sleep." 






Spiderpig, spiderpig... 






Ah, I see the pussy willows are coming in nicely. 









Spoiler


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 5, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 

I finally got it! After spending a afternoon browsing imgur comments, I finally understand the joke. Now that I know it, I feel really ashamed of myself that I didn't get it.


----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2014)

"Why are you making noise when you could be scratching me, idiot? Get to it." 




"When they told me playing guitar would get me pussy, this was not what I envisioned." 









Mature hardcore gamers.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2014)

*sigh* Okay. 




The things I do for tuna. 



Squirrel-resistant bird feeder. 







WTF just happened? 




"Me fail? Unpossible!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2014)

Veho said:


>



How is that supposed to work in a lot of the world?


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> How is that supposed to work in a lot of the world?


I don't understand the question


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2014)

_And it shows! _
THIS MEAL IS SO UNFINISHED, *EA* TRIED TO PUBLISH IT! 
THIS BEEF IS SO RAW, IT'S EATING THE SALAD! 
THESE MUSHROOMS ARE SO RAW, ONE OF THEM JUST TOLD ME THE PRINCESS WAS IN ANOTHER CASTLE! 
THIS SOUP IS TOO DRY !
YOU FUCKING DONKEY !















"I tried to catch the thing, but it escaped."


----------



## K3N1 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2014)

Masterpiece. 




More like m_ass_terpiece amirite   




Spoiler



Trust me, I'm from the interwebz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This a CAT cable. I am most qualified to fix.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 9, 2014)

Veho said:


>



Hmm I did not expect time travel to be made so soon. Someone clearly has a picture of future me there.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 9, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Hmm I did not expect time travel to be made so soon. Someone clearly has a picture of future me there.


 
Am I invisible or something?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> *pic*


"I am hood ornament LOL" 


"I am Gojira!
Die, Gamera! Die!"












"I'll get you, fuzzy snake thing!
Almost.... aaaalmooost... WHAAAA" 




"Gotcha!" 



Be'lakor the Dark Master, we invoke thee!


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2014)

"I'm trying to catch the birdie."


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 11, 2014)

Magic: The Gathering tournament



Spoiler: Let's start a band!


























Spoiler: Well fuck













Spoiler: Damnit human

















Spoiler: I know it's The Onion, but still funny


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2014)

ResleyZ I didn't really find the last one funny, though I understand why others do.


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 11, 2014)

Narayan said:


> ResleyZ I didn't really find the last one funny, though I understand why others do.


 
In my opinion I think it's funny since people see the 'large' headline, and think all sort of stuff. And then it just isn't what you would expect.


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2014)

'Pakachu.


----------



## ResleyZ (Mar 11, 2014)

Spoiler: Now the male side of the band!























 
I have never seen someone play the tambourine so intensely


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2014)

"Seafood? HOW ABOUT LANDFOOD, BITCH" 




I'MA GO FACEHUGGER ON YO ASS, BITCH 
FUCKING PUSSY


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 11, 2014)

"Waffles also had an unfortunate run-in with a bee..."


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 12, 2014)

We need more funny gifs of cute animals!



kenenthk said:


>


 
HOLY SHIT!





I SEE A PS4!


----------



## K3N1 (Mar 12, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> We need more funny gifs of cute animals!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thats whats funny about it ;O


----------



## ineverwipe (Mar 13, 2014)

Lol

More lulz


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2014)

Love.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 13, 2014)

you´re not manly enough until you suplex a Freaking train:


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2014)

Messing with Photoshop is way too fun and hard to stop and take a break once I get going



Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Spoiler


 
SHOTS FIRED


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2014)

Today's post will consist solely of cats. 

"No. I'm still mad at you." 




"Awww c'mooooon." 



Infinite kittens. 







Persistence: 






"O hai. Whatchu playing?" 







I LIED! 






History's greatest detective.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2014)

Veho said:


> Today's post will consist solely of cats.


 
>immediately posts dog


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2014)

I did say I had lied


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 
That episode was on tonight.


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Duo8 (Mar 15, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> *snip*


 
Gahars would be proud.


----------



## Flame (Mar 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


>


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2014)

OMG intruder in my house!


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2014)

And now, fluffy. 




Look at those paws   

This is what it looks like awake.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2014)

Editing your posts after they've been liked feels like cheating. 

Step 1: make a popular post. 
Step 2: Receive tons of likes. 
Step 3: Once everyone moves on to new topics edit the post to say "buttz LOL" or something racist. 
Step 4: Years later when someone browses the archives, they see a post saying "buttz LOL" has received a thousand likes. 
Step 5: "WTF, the people on this forum are immature weirdos." 

 









**BANG* *
"lol so dodge 
such miss 
too slow 
such Neo 
Matrix doge 
the chosen wow-ne" 
**BANG* *
"ohnoes 
u got doge 
doge not dodge nao
cruel world 
so cold 
doge die"


----------



## Duo8 (Mar 20, 2014)

Checking my imgur folder...











































Spoiler



Been on 4chan a lot lately...























Spoiler



I don't even know what I'm dumping here


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 21, 2014)

The Incredible Hulk can Moon Jump codes?  






I am currently play Lego Marvel Super Heroes Universe In Peril right now! 
You wanna Moon Jump codes, please visit Codemaster Project OR Gamehacking website! ENJOY!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2014)

"The hills are alive with the sound of Uzi" 




AKA: The hills are alive? Not any more, bitch.


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2014)

"No! Mine! _Miiiine!_"




_My preciousssss..._


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2014)

The Tribbles are loose. 






"It has always been my dream to score a goal with my head, and now is finally my chance... 
No, nooo, you fool, lob a high one don't roll it! My head! My head! 
Dammit, I'll have to do it myself!" 




"Best day of my life  ;O; "

I AM JESUS AND FREEDOM 






Shocking! 







For future use:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 24, 2014)

Spoiler: Mating huge picture


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 25, 2014)

Pingouin7 I wonder if sculping is anything like sculpting.


This image wasn't from earlier in the thread, was it?


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## ßleck (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2014)

"Mine. 
Also mine. 
That one is also mine. Go away. You're fat anyway." 






"I can has hugs?" 




"No hugs?   " 






Just passing through. 














Wait for it...


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 29, 2014)

Experimenting with faceswapping in Photoshop, this is far too addictive 

Nicholas Cage + Obama 







Obama + Vladmir Putin 





Joe Biden + Ron Paul


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2014)

"Blech."






Everybody conga!


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2014)

Butthurt   




"Move over, loser, lemme show you how it's don-"


----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2014)

Crows are lazy bastards. 















I want this. Functional: 








I am really on the fence about going for a walk. 




GET IT? ON THE FENCE? GET IT? HUMAN? HUMAN? 
LOOK I CAN'T DO ANY BETTER I AM A DOG


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2014)

This is relaxing and mind-fucky: 





(Joints usually are   )


It's April Fools' 






Bleb bleb bleb bleb bleb bleb bleb bleb bleb bleb bleb bleb bleb bleb... 







Nintendo Oui:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 2, 2014)

http://imgur.com/a/IdSYz


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 2, 2014)

BrightNeko said:


>


 
The Hoenn remake I deserve!!


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2014)

Ooooh, here's the food. 
Oh my, this looks absolutely wonderful. 
Could I just bother you for a glass of water please? Thank you. 
"Oooh oooh food food!" 
Henry, behave. 
"Yes dear." 
Don't just shove your face into the plate like you haven't eaten for days.
"Yes dear." 
"I wonder, if we take leftovers home would it be called a _human_ bag?" 
That's... a pretty good question, actually. 








And then there are these guys:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2014)

Panoramic shots gone horribly wrong


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2014)

O hai. 












MRI scan of a banana: 




It's hypnotic. 




Chubby bunny. 







Ah yes, the famous "Guinea pig gambit".


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 6, 2014)

Cat version of Marvel VS Capcom


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2014)

Sneaking... sneaking... o hai. 






Fast and Furryous: Hallway Drift. 







Mooooom, there's a strange dog in my room! 







The news came as a surprise. 







Kirby ate the starter Pokemon:


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2014)

Cuddly platypus. 






Tourists. 




Imagine them all wearing Google Glass


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2014)

"Bath time?" 







"Stuck inside? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA..." 




"...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..." 



"No go out, it's dangerous. Get inside."







No time to explain. Hop on. 




"Now with three times the dusting power of an ordinary Swiffer." 













"Neat." 



"Heavens no, agent Bond, I expect you to _die_." 







OMG mouse!


----------



## Duo8 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2014)

Hee hee hee hee hee. 













I do not commiserate, filthy beast of meat and hair.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## K3N1 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ozito (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2014)

Three player Pong. 








"No no nono, like _this_, like _this_, see?" 




Bitch.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2014)

"I'm gonna donk you! 
Chaaaaaaarge!" 




*donk* 


Typical day at work. 










#rekd


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2014)

Garydos.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2014)

Bearcat. 






No, really. Bearcat. 



"The fu- ?" 







Cats playing Jenga: 





CATs playing Jenga: 












(With apologies to Yann Martel.)


----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2014)

MOOOVE, BITCH, GET OUT THE WAY, 
GET OUT THE WAY, BITCH, GET OUT THE WAY 






Treerection: 







What you looking at?


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2014)

"You _what_?" 






Rawr. 






"What the- 
whoa whoa whoa 
whooooo---"




"I guess I'm a tortoise now."


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2014)

"Mine now. GTFO."


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 1, 2014)

I would be skittish too; look what lives in the sea:


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2014)

Push off, cat. 




"HA HA HA HA DID YOU SEE HOW HE FELL HAAAAAA "  


Seals are mermaid dogs. 




Scratchies


----------



## ResleyZ (May 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> Seals are mermaid dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In my country we call seals 'Zeehonden' which means sea dogs (zee = sea and honden = dogs)


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 3, 2014)

Automatic robotic kitten (re)arranger.


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2014)

Treevenge.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 5, 2014)




----------



## BrightNeko (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 6, 2014)

3D printers let us do the hitherto impossible. 
They also let us spell "boobs".


----------



## Veho (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 6, 2014)

"This is mine now."


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2014)

Little asshole.


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2014)

Get. The _fuck_. Out.


----------



## VashTS (May 8, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


>


 

Not just a basic bitch, but a blurry bitch too


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2014)

"Sup, bitches."


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 9, 2014)

Asshole ferret. 







I am Lord of the Vacuum! I have tamed the enemy! Get out of my way!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 9, 2014)

Not sure if dupe


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 10, 2014)

Oshawott using Kamehameha!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2014)

Veho said:


> -old person somic-


 
Shame the illustrator spelt "neither" incorrectly.


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Shame the illustrator spelt "neither" incorrectly.


"I" before "E" except after "C"... "_niether_". It checks out.


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Duo8 (May 11, 2014)

Veho said:


> ***


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2014)

I caught the red dot! It's dead! 
Now I have to eat it somehow. 






"Why can't I climb this transparent branch?" 







"Work it, baby! Shake that booty!" 




"Make love to the camera!" 


This glory hole is needy.


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2014)

O hai back there. 




What you doin'?


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2014)

Movie magic: 
Raw footage: 





Final version: 







And now, the most shocking revelation of Return of the Jedi: 




The horror   




Spoiler


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Flame (May 13, 2014)




----------



## ResleyZ (May 14, 2014)

Spoiler: Long live the king


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2014)

They said Mr God Squad himself was a carpenter, they also said he was one in a million or something. I reckon he had help from his trade



 

I am already suitably bearded, detached from reality and long haired, sadly I did not realise the error of my ways until I had walked out of the shop with a shiny new carpenter square in hand.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> *pic*


"Angel finder"? Is that some sort of Elvis detector deal?  



Anywhoo. The magic of video editing and frankenbites: 
What they show us: 










Spoiler: What actually happened:












And now, more gruesome animal violence: 

The mighty hunter instinctively goes for the throat.






Having worn out their prey by relentless pursuit, the pack closes in for the kill: 


















*This guy.*





He has a Youtube channel where he whips out his snake 
strokes his python talks about his pets.


----------



## GameWinner (May 15, 2014)

Now we need one for the Vita and Wii U.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2014)

Animals landing in snow: 




















(Graceful as _fuck_.) 



A pro at relaxation:  






"Who's a nice doggie? Aren't you a nice doggie! Good boy! Good boy!"


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2014)

The horrible truth behind internet acronyms  ;O;


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 22, 2014)

"If it fits I si--" 




"Why you betray me, new pillow?"


----------



## BrightNeko (May 22, 2014)

this should really just be named "Imgur on GBAtemp"


----------



## the_randomizer (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Vipera (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 23, 2014)

Ladies.... 







And now, the daily WTF:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 23, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 
Not seeing this one right from the beginning initially, I thought that person was on a lead.


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2014)

Eeeeeexcellent...


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2014)

Cat in the process of getting his tongue. 




I always thought that was just a phrase. 







Ça va. 








"And here's where I keep Snuggles."


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2014)




----------



## migles (May 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> -snip-


 
please keep them coming, i am enjoying them


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 28, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 28, 2014)

*>mfw* 


"Public transportation sucks."


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 30, 2014)




----------



## CosmoCortney (May 30, 2014)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 30, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


>


 
The early days of quantum computing.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> The early days of quantum computing.


The correct response would be to proclaim the answers both correct and wrong at the same time, award 50% of the points, then say you need 51% for a passing grade. 


And now, a happy kookaburra: 








Cat want bananana.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Veho (May 31, 2014)

*u wot m8? *


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2014)

"Eat that, punk ass bitch."


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2014)

"Sex is no accident" my ass. You lied to me again, MTV


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> "Sex is no accident" my ass. You lied to me again, MTV



Clearly you are an old man, Veho. Everybody young knows a blowjob does not count.


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2014)

What has been seen...


----------



## Qtis (Jun 4, 2014)

As a student..







;O;


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2014)

GTFO! 




Goat the fuck out. 









Sometimes cat is a man't best friend too. 






"I herd you wuz talkin' smack, sayin' youse wuz gonna replace me with some pussy?" 






This is neat: 






This is...  














Gangsta.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2014)

Best Pokemon cosplay evar: 







Family photo: 











Soon. 










Cat baitin' his snake.


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2014)

"I don't have time for your bullshit." 




"_Bitch._" 



Luigi confirmed for pimp.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2014)

"Hasta la vista..." 




"_...baby._"


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2014)

Wait, sorry, this is the _funny_ pics thread   







And the Oscar goes to... 






Tiny goat or gigantic cat. Can't decide.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2014)

(You realize this means Kirby ate all the Eveeolutions or whatever those are called.)


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2014)

Box security system: armed and ready. 




Intruder diverted.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


>



"Only those can cum whom God allows".... so "oh God, oh God, let me cum" is in fact a prayer/supplication.
Well this puts a disturbing spin on an otherwise enjoyable activity.

Though more disturbing is some people think they should only do it when joined under God.

Edit. Upon second thought it is even worse as this God character is taking credit for my hard work. This is like when someone says thank God the bridge stayed up/they found a cure/the surgery worked -- no, it was the engineer/scientist/medic doing their job that saved they day.

Before someone brings me up for comparing hard professions with such matter consider the following
Most start training for this at around age 11
Thousands of hours of video instruction are undertaken
Endless discussions with all manner of folks
Solo practice also from around 11
Hundreds or even thousands of reps a day
Nary a day off since training begins.

Tell me this does not amount to the 10000 required hours to be an expert.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 13, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> "Only those can cum whom God allows".... so "oh God, oh God, let me cum" is in fact a prayer/supplication.
> Well this puts a disturbing spin on an otherwise enjoyable activity.
> 
> Though more disturbing is some people think they should only do it when joined under God.
> ...


 
LOL. Here's some background information -- She's a south asian 46 year old woman, who is famous in one of her talk shows. I don't want to give further details, because...
..Well, you know.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2014)

GameWinner said:


>


What is this, an image for ants? Lemme just get my microscope... 









"Okay, you bash it with a rock, I'll kick it. Works every time." 




"...almost every time." 







Are you saying they all look the same to you? Racist   



Because I'm worth it.


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2014)

...I meant to do that. 



Perpetual slinky treadmill:


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2014)

Veho said:


>


They appear to be suffering from hyper localised distortions in the gravitational field. What is funny about that? And to think you are the contributor of the bulk of posts in this thread.


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> They appear to be suffering from hyper localised distortions in the gravitational field. What is funny about that?


And there I thought it was DJ Worf dropping some sick beats and everyone boogieing down.


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2014)

Wailord floats in that pic because according to his size and weight given in the Pokedex, he is lighter than air.


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2014)

Perspective.


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2014)

In memory of Paul:


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2014)

Hypnotic pizza. 





Pause it at any frame and I'll eat it. 









Listen here you little shit...


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2014)

"I found a worm!" 
"A WORM? YAAAAAAY!" 
"YAAAAAAAAY!" 




"Happy dance!"


----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2014)

Spot the main character.


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2014)

It's like a real live Muppet.


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2014)

"Doggy want a banana?"




"What do I do, he wants me to take the banana. What do I do? Guys?"


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (Jun 22, 2014)

P1ngpong and his cat


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2014)

...e-excuse me? 
...
...excuse me? 




MOVE, BITCH, GET OUT THE WAY, GET OUT THE WAY BITCH GET OUT THE WAY


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2014)

Veho said:


> MOVE, BITCH, GET OUT THE WAY, GET OUT THE WAY BITCH GET OUT THE WAY



To be fair that is a lot more polite than I am when someone is hogging the remote control.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 24, 2014)

If he was indeed pregnant, then he isn't anymore.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 26, 2014)

#4ThePlayers ;O;


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2014)

They tell me it's a pony, but _nothing_ will convince me it's not a 15 foot woman.


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 26, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


>



So Taco Bell is recruiting from homes for people with learning difficulties, I know the term is supposed to be service users but you can not expect everybody to know medical terminology.

I choose to read it literally and the absence of an apostrophe does rather change what could have been the intended meaning.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> So Taco Bell is recruiting from homes for people with learning difficulties, I know the term is supposed to be service users but you can not expect everybody to know medical terminology.
> 
> I choose to read it literally and the absence of an apostrophe does rather change what could have been the intended meaning.


 

I dunno, I thought those two pics were funny at the time and....oh well 




















Edit:


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2014)

"Try and get it, silly weasel! Can't catch it, can't catch it!" 
YOINK! 
"What the hell happened?" 







Attaaaaack!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2014)

Veho said:


>


That took my rather too long to get that.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 29, 2014)

Olympic games for animals!


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2014)

I'LL FUCKING BITE YOU MOTHERFUCKER 
I'LL FUCKING TEAR YOUR HAND OFF 
GIVE ME YOUR FACE 




Seals are silly   



Cats are just plain evil.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2014)

For a second there I thought they were doing smash brothers themed skateboard decks.

I don't get the cat one. Is it supposed to be one of those animals being people/roles reversed photos?


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't get the cat one. Is it supposed to be one of those animals being people/roles reversed photos?


For me it's more the contrast of seeing a usually cutesy character such as Pusheen disposing of a body. And of course cats are always depicted as evil masterminds with closets brimming with skeletons, real and metaphorical, so there's that.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> That took my rather too long to get that.


 
You own a rather?

And what's more, is there more to that than immediately meets the eye?


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2014)

ProtoKun7 said:


> You own a rather?


Does he own Dan Rather? Are we talking slavery here?


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2014)

Pretzel braiding machine. 




Wheeee. 


Eschewing the more traditional corgi occupations, such as herding, guarding or goofing around, Greg's lifelong dream was to be a loaf of bread.


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2014)

"Hmm, yes, this is satisfactory." 




WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 



And now, fluff:


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 5, 2014)

Cat: Freeze! You under arrest! Bird: Don't kill me!






Dog: Is showtime!






Cat copying TV show! Cat: TAKE THIS!!!


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 5, 2014)

Veho said:


>



There is a phrase along the lines of "I wouldn't kick ? out of bed for eating biscuits", use of biscuits during BDSM sessions may be pushing it though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> use of biscuits during BDSM sessions may be pushing it though.


I thought denial was a usual part of BDSM play? 


The real granny Smith:


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2014)

Veho said:


>



Lies, I do no see a 2x safety factor in that gaffer tape setup.


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Lies, I do no see a 2x safety factor in that gaffer tape setup.


That's _over_engineering. Regulations call for 1.2, and that's that area of overlap over there, see? 


EDIT:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2014)

I know you electron pushers like to cut things fine but damn, also what happened to "if something is worth engineering then it is worth overengineering"?


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> what happened to "if something is worth engineering then it is worth overengineering"?


Profit margins happened.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2014)

What's that on your head? 
On my head? There's something on my head? 
Yes! 
Gasp! 
Gasp! 




GAAAAAASP! 



The most adorablest thing evar. 







That's some nice hydrangeas you got going on here, it would be a shame if something were to... _happen_ to them. 




wow 
such blackmail 
much racketeering 
so crime 



IT'S 6 AM, GET UP AND TAKE ME WALKIES. NOW.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2014)

Someone has a cat and light coloured sheets?


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2014)

More like "_dumb_lebee" amirite?  


_GTFO BITCH! _


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2014)

I wonder if the bee was one of those drunk bees I have heard about.


Both the cockatiels downstairs do the same thing as that bird, especially if you wear yellow or hi vis jackets.


----------



## zeello (Jul 13, 2014)

Veho said:


> More like "_dumb_lebee" amirite?



dude

never insult a bee


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2014)

Sikh outfit, bro. 






Puppy found the treats.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2014)

"I'll get you!"


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 16, 2014)

CosmoCortney said:


>


 
what the actual fuck japan


----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2014)

The Raid 2 car chase scene, and "making of", side by side:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2014)

Other than the indestructible door pillar that was an amazing car chase. That is an awesome BTS shot, though most of the cinematography in that film was top flight as well and I expect good things out of both of them in the years to come.


----------



## Veho (Jul 17, 2014)

This jump is gonna be _extensively_ documented. 






They could have just replaced the guy with a rack. 








Weirdest sex position ever:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 17, 2014)

Veho said:


> This jump is gonna be _extensively_ documented.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am reminded of news conferences where they have to 90 microphones from all the various news places on the podium.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2014)

Jurassic Park, from the velociraptors' point of view: 






They're just misunderstood


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> Jurassic Park, from the velociraptors' point of view:
> [snip]
> They're just misunderstood



Next time I see Jurassic Park I am going to hear the video/song at the end in my head. I would complain but I have seen Jurassic Park so many times I need something new to spice it up.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Drink the Bleach (Jul 23, 2014)

Im not going to point anything out.
The picture says it all.


----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2014)

Clearly, it says "100 and 1" and then a picture of a Dalmatian puppy. 
Clearly.


----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2014)

I shall call him... Mini Me... and that one Mini Miney... Mini Mo... Mini Eeny... I'm running out of names here.






Cross. ENRAGED. 







Puppy pie. 







Graceful and majestic. 







I'M HELPING! 






Come on, droolbeast, the city pound van is here. Come on. 






I WILL SAVE YOU FROM BEHIND THE GLASS, KITTY!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## leon315 (Jul 24, 2014)

Ops sorry for double posts


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2014)

Let me be your ruler (_~ruler_)
You can call me queen Bee
And baby aroooo arooo AROOOOO 




Let me live that fantasy. 



Ballz trippy. 







Mad skillz. 







"I changed my mi-" 




It's like something out of the Simpsons. 


"A boo hoo hoo. I'll give you something to cry about, bitch." 




CHILLI IN THE EYES


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## leon315 (Jul 26, 2014)

Veho said:


>


Man, it's so small and I can't read through Tapatalk on galaxy s3...


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2014)

SPARTAAAAA!


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2014)

Mind fuckery: 








"We're saving him for later."


----------



## Gahars (Jul 27, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 30, 2014)

But seriously, I came to this thread for LOLs and suddenly you throw feels at me.


----------



## Duo8 (Jul 30, 2014)

CheeseCake said:


> But seriously, I came to this thread for LOLs and suddenly you throw feels at me.


 
Holy shit this everytime.
When did this become a feel thread?


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey, it's a funny comic and it has a happy end. Don't make me pull the _real_ feels train, you bunch of crybabies


----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 30, 2014)

I wouldn't mind  some nice feels comics after all the laughter I've had here and the feminism satire thread.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## CheeseCake (Jul 31, 2014)

*True Love*
*



*


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2014)

*YOU 'AVIN' A GIGGLE, M8? *


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2014)

"Succession law"? Look, all you need to know is that when you die, I get all your shit. Got that?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2014)

Sharckat! And his faithful sidekick, Duck Grayson! 
"Come, Robin, to the Sharkmobile!" 





*Reference.* 


http://imgur.com/gallery/mFgku


----------



## leon315 (Aug 3, 2014)

Veho said:


> [imgcut[/img]
> Sharckat! And his faithful sidekick, Duck Grayson!
> "Come, Robin, to the Sharkmobile!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 3, 2014)

Veho said:


> Spoiler


 
>Width with terror
>courious
>pas
>teror


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't know what you're talking about    Where in the comic do you see that?   





Spoiler



Dammit, I missed the "width" one


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2014)

Milk. For strong bones.


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 5, 2014)

Everyone in existence thought of broccoli as trees at some point in their childhood. Fact.


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> Everyone in existence thought of broccoli as trees at some point in their childhood. Fact.


And pretended they were a giant or a dinosaur. 



Spoiler



I still do it


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## weavile001 (Aug 6, 2014)

Booker Dewitt fits on any Game cover


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2014)

Fast sleep mode. 






Dancing LEGO Deadpool. 






*BANG* 
"GASP, I AM DED" 




"Is he gone? stillhere DED I SAYS!"


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2014)

Clickbait title generator: 



 
http://thedoghousediaries.com/


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2014)

Like a homeless person or someone remotely affiliated with science/engineering/tech would ever impress congressmen.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2014)

Like those titles ever have anything to do with the actual content?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2014)

I suppose one that reads "vague promise of tits, gore, a freakshow or a product that can't possibly exist" would be less amusing.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2014)

"Stupid.. glass. Can't... get... to... baby..." 






"Stupid glass, can't fart in baby's stupid face." 














"This motherfucker be talking shit?" 




"Just checking." 



This is beautiful. 







"Wake up. Wake up. Come on, man, let's go! Wake up!"


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2014)

In the name of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit. 




Bless this blanky so that I may gnaw on it.


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 11, 2014)

WE NEED MORE PICS


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 12, 2014)

You still got crying after using this shampoo!






Oh! Great! Failing at escalator when using wheel chair...






Don't try this at any plaza, supermarket etc...






Bird was falling going down when used escalator was going up!






This animal was going hate!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## zeello (Aug 18, 2014)

Veho said:


>


Notice how it says Xbox, rather than Playstation or Nintendo_._

Is it because Xbox is successful or is it just because the word Xbox is shorter / fewer syllables? If it's the latter then it is a branding stroke of genius and you really gotta hand it to MS. But damn.


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 18, 2014)

zeello said:


> Notice how it says Xbox, rather than Playstation or Nintendo_._
> 
> Is it because Xbox is successful or is it just because the word Xbox is shorter / fewer syllables? If it's the latter then it is a branding stroke of genius and you really gotta hand it to MS. But damn.


 
Why do feel the need to make this post?
Not only you just quoted a long-ass image, you probably turned this into a feels thread again.
Anyway the artist probably just choose whatever popped up in his head when he thought of video games.


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2014)

"Look at that smug motherfucker. 'Oooh, look at me, I'm so cute and tiny and fuzzy,' the little prick. I used to be cute and fuzzy and adorable and popular too. Now I'm not. _It will happen to you too_, you little ass   " 






Badonkadonk. 






The quick brown foal jumps over the lazy dog.


----------



## Marionumber1 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2014)

"Dear diary, what a day..."


----------



## CheeseCake (Aug 25, 2014)

420 Praise the Sun, DarkWraith Faggots Scum FOOLS  People


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2014)

*chuckle* 
*feel uncomfortable*


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## leon315 (Aug 26, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


>


Can't see ur picture on Tapatalk 

Edit: never mind


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2014)

Epic faceplant. 







"Here you go, groundbeast. I am kind. Now take care of the cat." 






"Wasn't me. I'm in the cage. It couldn't have been me."


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2014)

"Begone, Earthling. This is our tree now."


----------



## migles (Aug 27, 2014)

Veho said:


>



this is what you would seen in vermillion city if pokemon red\blue had a 3d remake...


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2014)

Twerkin'


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## jakrodriguez (Aug 31, 2014)

Love, free of charge.


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2014)

Cat with laser pointer taped to its head: 













And here we see a lion bringing down a giraffe. 






Majestic.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> Badonkadonk.


1:31


----------



## jakrodriguez (Sep 1, 2014)

Whee!


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2014)

Ford Fiesta steering wheel is Yoshi. 






The gang.


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2014)

"I smell food but I can't see it, it's driving me nuts." 




Don't look down don't look down don't look down...


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2014)

"You picked the wrong car to hassle, motherfucker."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 3, 2014)

Veho said:


> The gang.


 
Reservoir _Dogs_?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2014)

I think this might help me to wake up at 5:00 am


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## migles (Sep 4, 2014)

Flame said:


>


 
technically

half life 2 episode 2 is the 3rd "episode" since there was "half life 2" and then ep1 and ep2

or

"half life 1" then "half life 2", and the third one "half life 2 ep1"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 4, 2014)

migles said:


> technically
> 
> half life 2 episode 2 is the 3rd "episode" since there was "half life 2" and then ep1 and ep2
> 
> ...


 
No, _technically_ Half Life 2 was not an "episode", so Half Life 2: Episode 2 is the second episode.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 5, 2014)

This has me curious.

So if Half life 1 was world war 1 and then just as people were getting a bit down along came the second to kick it all off again.

Even the US civil war thing (world war 1 was probably the first modern war but the little discussed, outside the US anyway and certainly at the time of WW1, US civil war was definitely a example of things to come) works when we consider Half life was something of a retooled quake engine.

The episodes would be something else, the question is whether it is Korea and Vietnam or the various Gulf and middle east stuff. I will also have to figure out where the likes of blue shift come in, I am thinking Russia, China and Spain with their civil wars.

The question is then are we now living in the cold war where you get a few proxy wars (like Left 4 dead) or are we past that? Counterstrike clearly reflects the increased amount of special operations and spies running around where Team Fortress represents the wars for resources, though ones where the money of note tends to end up in the hands of those with the means to get them together.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 5, 2014)

Now that's what I call a cosplay:


----------



## CheeseCake (Sep 6, 2014)

You can't take your eyes off this spectacular picture.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2014)

This people, is why you hire professional people to do panoramic shots


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 7, 2014)

^


----------



## R4Liam (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2014)

"Are you sure this is a shortcut?" 
"Yes. Trust me." 







Good hooman. Nice hooman. There there.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2014)

When a hot chick walks by: 






"_Day_umn." 


EDIT: He he, "chick".


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2014)

Mad skillz. 






"Assume cat stance."




"...we'll work on it."  


How I see with and without glasses:


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


>



But Nintendo is the drunken uncle at a party these days -- as long as they do not throw up on someone or piss themselves too hard then nobody cares. MS on the other hand seem to be going off the rails, such that they might be put back on, and had some promise.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice cat reading comic book! 






Oh... man!  Cat ruining my favorites Freecell? 






Take this!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> But Nintendo is the drunken uncle at a party these days -- as long as they do not throw up on someone or piss themselves too hard then nobody cares. MS on the other hand seem to be going off the rails, such that they might be put back on, and had some promise.


 

That's what I get for trying to make a funny meme, given their piss poor reception in Japan. So much for trying to be funny...


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2014)

"What's the matter, cat got your to---" 




"Oh." 


When life gives you lemons...


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2014)

"Mornings, man." 













Epic cosplay. 







Bobba Fett's younger brother, Wobba.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2014)

Here I present you Mr Nut Cracker !


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 15, 2014)

The Legend of Zelda : Directors Cut


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2014)

A gruesome traffic accident: 




The owl missed it: 






Some cave under some glacier somewhere: 






Newer Super Mario Bros Wii U 2: The Plumbening, introduces a new powerup for the iconic plumber: the Otter Suit. 




I hate hate _hate_ underwater levels.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 17, 2014)

http://imgur.com/gallery/Y7nvscz

Posting the link to the imgur page instead of the picture itself, because the comments are equally as worth it as the picture.


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2014)

Slurrrrrrrrrrp.


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> *SNIP*


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Duo8 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Flame (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2014)

Well that puts my turducken to shame.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 21, 2014)

Veho said:


> **


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2014)

Portal into the cat dimension. 






Cuddly pufferfish.


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2014)

Polish is a beautiful language. 




Unfortunately, a lot gets lost in translation.


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2014)

Smoochy fishy.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2014)

"I'ma get you! I'ma get you!" 




*pounce*


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 23, 2014)

Join Now!!!


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2014)

"This is going to hurt... no, wait, he's gonna make it... ouch, this had to hurt." 












      






Pavlov's early experiments. 




Through repetition and reinforcement, Doctor Pavlov managed to condition himself to think "dammit, that dog is insatiable" every time he heard a bell ring.


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2014)

"You can take me for a walk BUT YOU CANNOT MAKE ME WALK!" 




Alternately, "walking Fluffy is such a drag." 


"O hi guys, what are you doing?"


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> "You can take me for a walk BUT YOU CANNOT MAKE ME WALK!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you missed was the field of catnip/catmint before the shot was taken; the cat is actually stoned out of its gourd.


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2014)

Whatever it was, that cat is a bad influence on this dog: 
























Sharkcat is going through Robins like the regular Batman. Here's a new one:


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## migles (Sep 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> snip


 
found this one from that same website, dedicated to wii u fans:


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2014)

"Day 12. Still no sign of meerkats." 






A failed jump: 





A collection of failed jumps: 


Spoiler


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## zeello (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 2, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 
I have a feeling the clip of Geordi was taken from "The Mind's Eye".


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2014)

Mmmm yesss... that's niiice... ooo... right theeere... OH GOD YES YES YES 
SUCK MY BALLS 






Ahem.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2014)

That is not a cat, it is an imposter. No cat I have ever met has liked being in the same room as a powered vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> That is not a cat, it is an imposter. No cat I have ever met has liked being in the same room as a powered vacuum cleaner.


But any cat that has braved the screaming suck machine knows it's worth the tradeoff.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2014)

I wonder if it is the sound. I might have to try it out on the deaf cat.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2014)

It's the sound.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Oct 4, 2014)

It's not too funny, but it's somewhat amusing that they referenced this meme.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 4, 2014)

Like FATHER like SON! Everything are same!


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## migles (Oct 4, 2014)

EZ-Megaman said:


> It's not too funny, but it's somewhat amusing that they referenced this meme.


 
is that a game on xbox? i thought karate man was a minigame on rhythm tengoku for gba


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Oct 4, 2014)

migles said:


> is that a game on xbox? i thought karate man was a minigame on rhythm tengoku for gba



That's a description of an assist trophy on SSB4 on the 3DS and yeah, Karate Joe's apparently from Rhythm Heaven.


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2014)

"Freeedom! ...no! No! Let me go! I was so close! Let go! Nooooo! Foiled again!"


----------



## zeello (Oct 4, 2014)

yea let the shark back in the water so it can pose a danger to beachgoers

I would have impaled it with a beach umbrella!! Or if he had a chainsaw in his car, that too would suffice.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2014)

zeello said:


> yea let the shark back in the water so it can pose a danger to beachgoers
> 
> I would have impaled it with a beach umbrella!! Or if he had a chainsaw in his car, that too would suffice.



If there was one shark then they might consider there to be two and the beach/water would probably have had things done as per what normally happens in such situations.

I was trying to identify the shark (shark biology not being my strong suit, despite the whole living fossil thing), I was going with mako shark but having no knowledge of where that is (though apparently some makos are worldwide). Most sources seem to say it is a killer shark but not a big one, not to mention sharks in general not exactly being as deadly as people reckon).


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## ßleck (Oct 5, 2014)

Do you even swim bro?


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## raulpica (Oct 5, 2014)

So, I just spent the last 8 hours catching up 150 pages of this thread (the last time I've read it). Huh...


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2014)

Sounds like you've had a productive day.


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2014)

"Attaaaack! ....whoah, look at the size of him... Retreeeeeat!" 




(Dogs think "re-treat" means "give another biscuit")



"Hurr durr, look at me, I'm the dog, hurr durr hurr." 











Also, 99% report having sex with UR MOM no more than 24 hours prior.


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2014)

"Let me... um, _back into_ the rabbit enclosure. I'm a bunny, I promise." 






"Yes, yes, I can confirm that he is a bunny. You can trust me. I am fuzzy."


----------



## Flame (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## leon315 (Oct 9, 2014)

Veho said:


> "Freeedom! ...no! No! Let me go! I was so close! Let go! Nooooo! Foiled again!"


Noooooo, why?  shark's so delicious


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2014)

"Why is this water avoiding me?" 







"Hello. Hi. Hello. What are you? Are you edible?" 







Three... two... one... GLARBLRGHGLARBLGLARBLR 












HOT DIGGITY DAWG! 




*ahem* I mean... I stay.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Duo8 (Oct 11, 2014)

This was rather interesting.





10/10 GOTY


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## migles (Oct 11, 2014)

Duo8 said:


> View attachment 1096010/10 GOTY


 
i suppose you meant 10/10 GOTHIC


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2014)

"Well laa-dee-daah."


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't know, those last ones have the look of architects about them (how many other trades still routinely carry large form plans?) and one turning up with a blunderbuss would probably be an improvement.

On the GIF, I did consult urban dictionary but camel bite does not appear to be anything. I will have to settle for something like "While keeping an eye upon the camel toe from behind the tree Steve forgot its owner was also in possession of a mean mouth".


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 16, 2014)

I spotted the threat in each picture.

Of course in reality none of them are threats.

It's just a picture, after all.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Vipera (Oct 17, 2014)

motherf


----------



## Duo8 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2014)

"I'm so stealthy."


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2014)

"Oh sure, make jokes about the cat, poke fun at the cat, well HURR DURR, LOOK AT ME I'M A HUMIN HURR DERR HURR 
HELLO HONEY I AM HOME WHAT A DAY WORK SUCKS AMIRITE 
FEED ME WOMAN WHERE IS MY LUNCH FEED ME MARGARET I AM STARVING 
'NO CATS ON THE TABLE' I'M NOT A CAT MARGARET I'M A HUMAN LOOK AT ME I WALK UPRIGHT"


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2014)

"Is there something in my hair?" 






Bouncing tits: 









Jiggling boobies:


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2014)

Epic driving skills.


----------



## migles (Oct 23, 2014)

Veho

did you girlfriend dumped you or what?gbatemp can'0t live with just one daily picture!


----------



## jakrodriguez (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2014)

Knife throwing fail:


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2014)

I want these.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## R4Liam (Oct 27, 2014)

This is my dog getting ready for halloween. Just sayin.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## R4Liam (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2014)

Veho said:


>


I sometimes do a kind of similar trick -- take a dripping wet finger and put it on the earth of a plug socket. Of course on top of that they are shielded, I have rubber soled shoes because I don't like recharged too often and RCDs have been the standard in this country (de facto rather than enforced until about 6 years ago and seldom a hard sell before then) since before I was born. Those that have a sharp intake of breath....
Conservation of momentum (usually via cannon ball) is also good.

My other favourite is the one this guy pulls on some law students


Anyway this is pictures and not videos.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2014)

Damn, I thought I only had to worry about bird parts when I got balut eggs or older eggs from the farmer.


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2014)

At least it's not lark's vomit.  


And now, one tall, tall image.


Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2014)

5. would probably also double as a flea comb for my cat.

Now I feel slightly bad about not having any business cards, let alone fancy ones. I did get some from a project I did once, they were printed on such nice card stock that I kept them to use as wedges, shims and things that would trash a useful card.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 2, 2014)

Back on the business cards I noticed several of those had @gmail.com on them. Is having a free email account when you own a domain acceptable now?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2014)

"Iiiiiinteresting." 





"Faaaascinating. Do tell." 








Ice bucket challenge:


----------



## raulpica (Nov 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Back on the business cards I noticed several of those had @gmail.com on them. Is having a free email account when you own a domain acceptable now?


I find that kinda unprofessional, actually. It's kinda says "I'm too much of a cheapskate to pay for an hosted mailbox on my own domain" all over the place.

EDIT: Sorry for the off-topic


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 3, 2014)

Might as well continue the off topic.
Anyway gmail will host your email services if you can set DNS settings to do so, though I suppose you do have to pay a nominal sum for that. Likewise I reckon about 90% of my clients have their company email forwarded to whatever they want elsewhere, I know there are some exceptionally tight registrars and/or hosts that do not offer it (or charge a small sum) but hey.

I don't really have a funny image to post, I shall continue to coast on my original research a few posts back.


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2014)

raulpica said:


> I find that kinda unprofessional, actually. It's kinda says "I'm too much of a cheapskate to pay for an hosted mailbox on my own domain" all over the place.


Don't you usually get one or more mail accounts with a domain? I've never heard of a paid domain hosting that doesn't include at least one mail address.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2014)

"M-yeeeeeeeees?" 




"Helloooooooooo theeere."


----------



## Flame (Nov 5, 2014)

RUN! ITS DEVIL GOAT!


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2014)

They're like popcorn!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## R4Liam (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2014)

"Hey there Frank, how have you been? Me? Fine, fine, thank you. Heeey, hey there, yes, welcome." 







"Get in, loser, we're invading Poland." 




"White power!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2014)

Veho said:


> "Get in, loser, we're invading Poland."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am reminded of an old favourite joke

"What do you call 4 chavs going over a cliff in Nova?"

A:
"A shame; a Nova fits five."


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2014)

"GTFO strange orange thing OMG I MADE IT WORSE!"


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2014)

ComeTurismO said:


> <snip>


Wat


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2014)

FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU_CK_




*mlem* 


No. Mine. No. Leave it alone. Put it back where it was. Okay? Okay. That's better. 




I'll be keeping my eye on you.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2014)

The Derp Awakens. 






 
 
 




 



"I resent your allegations, human. I was _innocently_ sitting here, minding my own business, when the tree _attacked_ me." 




"I am clearly the victim here."


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2014)

"They went that way, Lord Vader." 







The Doc is looking at the adults in the audience. "Oh yeah. You heard it." 






"Jeeves, my horns, please." 




"Thank you, Jeeves."


----------



## R4Liam (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 3, 2014)

Veho said:


> The Doc is looking at the adults in the audience. "Oh yeah. You heard it."



I know you are in that lawless part of the world known as China but that may now be illegal in the UK
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/a-long-list-of-sex-acts-just-got-banned-in-uk-porn-9897174.html


----------



## air2004 (Dec 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I dunno, I thought those two pics were funny at the time and....oh well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of those is funny lmao


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> -snip-


lol at the 22 guy  stupid without being drunk.


Offtopic sorry. I'm legally drunk since my 18


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2014)

The actual pointless machine:


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2014)

Captain Americhu 2: Winter Pokemon.


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2014)

Brushie monkey:


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ry-boasted-100-tools--including-REVOLVER.html


----------



## R4Liam (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2014)

Dog with sidewinders. 







Mushroom explosion: 




I grew a few mushrooms once, and lemme tell you, the gif is almost in real time. Those things grow like crazy.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2014)

"This is boring and stupid. I'm outta here." 




"Dammit, Frank!"


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2014)

"Dat assssss   " 






Asshole Mario. First Yoshi, now this. 






Simplified English?


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Flame (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2014)

Goodie Two Sleeves sell funny T-shirts, but they also draw on the boxes they send them in on request. 



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 19, 2014)

Veho said:


> Goodie Two Sleeves sell funny T-shirts, but they also draw on the boxes they send them in on request.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


OMG captain Uzbekistan
I'm dying


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2014)

Best. Reference. EVER.


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## flabulousfreddy (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2014)

"I'm gonna get you... OH SHIT, DEEP END, DEEP END, ABORT, ABORT " 






Merry Sithmas.


----------



## migles (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


>


Thirst, forest, fist, sexist.


----------



## Flame (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Flame (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2015)

You will never be this cool:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 2, 2015)

It is said that laptop bags are some of the best things for marking people out as targets for mugging, at least before white ipod headphones came to be. I would have to believe something similar applies to game consoles but I am not sure it would have in that case.


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2015)

Veho said:


>



I don't want that dog dribbling on my seats.?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 6, 2015)

The next iPhone 
Seems legit


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 7, 2015)

If you're not joining us in the shoutbox, you're missing out


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## migles (Jan 7, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> big picture


this makes my crotch feel funny


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2015)

And now, some reaction gifs: 













And now, a cute kitten:


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Attila13 (Jan 14, 2015)

Go home steam, you're drunk. 
Wiolent?! Really?!?!




Spoiler: Full Image


----------



## migles (Jan 14, 2015)

Attila13 said:


> Go home steam, you're drunk.
> Wiolent?! Really?!?!
> View attachment 14382
> 
> ...


check the tags of thoose games, there is one with people tagged him as "horror" xD
this one you mentioned is tagged as mature and zombies xD
players put the tags...


----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2015)

Attila13 said:


> Go home steam, you're drunk.
> Wiolent?! Really?!?!
> View attachment 14382
> 
> ...


Maybe the game is based on the original versions.


----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2015)

"I'm not interested in your weird plate unless you fill it with kibble." 

















Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Duo8 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


>


They don't think it be like it is, but it do.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 18, 2015)

Veho said:


> They don't think it be like it is, but it do.


 
LMFAO YOU MADE ME LAUGH
HARDER THEN I READ THE COMMENT


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey there big boy.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 3, 2015)

And then nobody made fun of Shepard’s dancing ever again


 Source


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>



Mate, you look like you have been dragged through a hedge forwards?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 4, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> -snip-


 
I think I'm dyslexic


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2015)

The rare and elusive lemur spider:


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2015)

Spoiler



Gameboy Link Cable.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoiler
































And before you ask, no this does not mean that HL3 is confirmed for 2034.
Motherfucker.


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2015)

Are we sure GabeN and GRR Martin aren't the same person?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 8, 2015)

Freiza + Cell = FREECELL!!!!


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Zorua (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> -snips


 
I would like to have one of those


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I would like to have one of those


 
i want them so bad ! I edited my post and added another pic --> fucking hilarious



https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8445307904/h33002385/


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## migles (Feb 16, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> funnies


 
Veho you are loosing your job >:C u used to be the one who posted several funnies here every day....

i demand raulpica or p1ngpong to demote Veho back to regular user. he now has no motive to continue posting funnies, this thread is dead :C

inb4 migles should post funnies every day so he get granted moderator job


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2015)

migles said:


> i demand raulpica or p1ngpong to demote Veho back to regular user. he now has no motive to continue posting funnies, this thread is dead :C


You mean "now that Veho has a more demanding job where he doesn't have time to hang on imageboards looking for funnies any more"


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2015)

You forgot to post the rest of it:


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

Potent Potables


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 20, 2015)

The Lunge!


----------



## Retr0Capez (Feb 21, 2015)

Compare the very first post of this thread with the first post of this page. How times have changed


----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2015)

O HAI 






WANT SOME MEAT?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 21, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Sorry.
> 
> *White Power Ranger pic*


 
He doesn't compare to Katy Perry


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 22, 2015)

Put the cat at the fence with shadow and.....






...behold is a TIGER!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 22, 2015)

I love my phone.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 22, 2015)

AsPika2219 said:


> Put the cat at the fence with shadow and.....
> 
> *pic*
> ...behold is a TIGER!




Not all cats are cut out to be shadow tigers. 






Fuck you, pussy.....cat.

However this one is ferocious


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2015)

Veho said:


>



I don't know whether to be afraid of the sand worm or the giant floating fish.


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2015)

Definitely the giant floating fish, sandworms won't bother you if you remember to walk arrhythmically. The fish will eat you no matter what you do.


----------



## air2004 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2015)

INFINITE CHOCOLATE


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> INFINITE CHOCOLATE


Bah, lies, nothing but lies and trickery. If you pay very close attention you'll see the segments subtly change shape while they're rearranging. 
The extra piece is a lie


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 25, 2015)

Tooth fairy mic







I imagine the alien being P1ng


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2015)

Veho said:


> snip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> *snip*


"Man looks like himself, leaves scientists baffled. News at 11"


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2015)

Cow-moo-flage:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 1, 2015)

BAAAAAmouflage


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## migles (Mar 2, 2015)

every dude on the internet be like:


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2015)

Who lives in a pinea̠̭̖͉̺̼̭p̝͇͎͇ͅp̭̝l̖̦̼͕e͚̮̮ i̟̯͟n̺͈̪̻̼ ͏̲t̮̻̜̱̥͎̘h͙͓e̗ ̺͓̱̭ḿ̞̖i̫͍͕̬̥͓d̟̞̳͢d͇l̬͍̮̀e o̹̟͕̤͕̰̪͕̻̎́͢f̽͆͑̍̇͌͌͏̮̮̟ ̎̑̅ͥ͏̶̞͈̪̝͍  *H̸̶̪̝̦̖̗̤͇̙̜̹̬̃̏͋̈́̉ͭ̄̽͆ͥͫͪͤ̅̾̚͞͠E̎͑͐ͨ̀́͆̆̌͗ͪ̌̂̒ͣ̚͏̩̼̣̼͉̜͞L͗̃̀͑͘͜͝͞͏͔̟̩͎̟̲͉̰ͅL̡̢̼̖͍̝̏̓̈́̎̏̾̒͌ͨ̂͐ͬ̔́̚͘͝*







S̢̹̣͎͕̳̞̰̟̥͖̥͓͓̯͉̙ͯͭ̋̐͐̄̿̈ͥͩ̑̃͛̈́̿̄̿̚̕ͅP̸͍͓̪̫̫͉͖̼̗̗̪͔͚̘̰̩̔͊̓̑͗ͯ͌ͫ̚͘͢Ȍ̴̷̭̦̥͕̻̬̇̔̂̉̇͋ͧ̀́͡Ņ̛̖͎̝̟̫̲̘̳͙̼͚͐̈̄͗̓̆͒̍ͦ̓͗̋̈̋͜G̵̶̢͔̝̖͎̹̭̻͎̱̼̝͓̙̮̪̣ͣ̄͋̉̆́̒͒͒͛ͪͮ͂͜ͅȨ̛͕͕̗̗̤͓̳̑̊̓ͦͬ́̽͆ͣ̅̌ͣ̽́̅͂͞͝Ḃ̥͙̖̣̬̠͙͈͈͇̤̘̖͈̺̫̻̳̻̈́̔̌ͯ̎̑͆́̾ͦ̀ͤ̀̚̕Ǒ̸̬̤͈̞̫̻͉͖̟̼̮̆͌͊͒̓͋̂̔̌ͨ͒̉́̐͛̚͢B̵̷̠̣͕̜̯̜̰̤͖͕̯͍̗̞̜̯͓͐̀̅̐̈͘͡.̶̶̛͔̦̻̗̩̗͔̬̥̙ͥ̈́̾̚.̶̧̩̝͓̘̞̙̜̯̹͖͕̣̯̹ͩ͂̑̽ͮ̊͋ͫ͛̈́̚͡.̵̪͕͉̼̥͖̹̞͚̼̮̖͕̣̻̦̇ͥ̂ͫͧ͆̌͑̈ͭ̏͌ͭ̑ͤ̓ͤ͂͢ ̸̛̲̠̗̬̫͇̫̼͉̹̟̉̎̈́͊̌̃͐̏ͦ́ͣ̓͆̎͂͞H̔ͬ͗ͯ̃͌ͫ͟͠͏̢̱͓̪̯͔̻̟̻̮̜̠̘͕ͅͅE̔̏̈̍̓̆͏̴̢͍͔̻̼̦̯̠̤͎̕ ̶̸̄̿̄͐͂ͦ̽ͤ̃̑̏ͥ̀͒ͧͬͫ̎̇̀͏̘͙̻̮͈̯̦̪̫͜C̺̫̰̯̦͙̠͙̯̙͇̣̻ͩ̇̏̉̿̿ͫͯ̎̇͂̌͆ͤ̅ͭ̆́̀̚̕O̴̩͉̗͇̼̱̰͓̩͙̮̳͍͓̗̍̉̽̑̑̇̆ͨ̂͆͑́ͤͪ̓̀̓ͅM̴̨̪͖̙̦̮̰̘̹̝̘͍̋̍͋ͮ̽̓̔ͧ̔̉̓̚͢Ę̅͗̐ͧ̊ͯ́̾͏̣̞̠̝͚̲̤͔͉͎S̶̴̺̺͎̳̖̼̹̖̞͎͖̟͉̙̐̆͆ͪ̚͠ͅ


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 3, 2015)

To quote one of my favorite guys around here: No Zalgo!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 9, 2015)

Veho said:


>



Having watched the video I link in a second just yesterday that picture takes on a whole new tone


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2015)

"Okay BX-273-A, this is your time to shine!" 




"BX-273-A has failed."


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well it legitimately, or at least managed to not be transparently fake, dived in the right direction. It seems robots are already better than some of our lesser humans.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 9, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Well it legitimately, or at least managed to not be transparently fake, dived in the right direction. It seems robots are already better than some of our lesser humans.


 
You're forgetting to mention that the other one successfully kicked the ball


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

:oo It had a moustache for a second there!


----------



## migles (Mar 12, 2015)

stolen from imgur with no shame, this thing is so funny i needed to steal it..
(this thing fits on gbatemp >:C )

*MRW i come home to see that my Wii U has been stolen, but they left the Gamepad.*







where i stole it: http://imgur.com/gallery/A52l1UN


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2015)

That's... quite disturbing


----------



## jakrodriguez (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 13, 2015)

The reprobates that form the core of today's youth are starting at a younger and younger age


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 13, 2015)

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## jakrodriguez (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2015)

I prefer the original


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 15, 2015)

hands down the best way to deliver bad news! 











*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## migles (Mar 15, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> The reprobates that form the core of today's youth are starting at a younger and younger age
> snip


 
what do they mean with "no under 1's" the age of kids? or is something like the size of the blade

also, did you notice "keep everything close at hand in an attractive plastic" ?


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 16, 2015)

Guess what?


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2015)

/r/HorsesWithArms


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## jakrodriguez (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2015)

jakrodriguez said:


> -snip-


 
I would have just called it an asstle, personally


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2015)

jakrodriguez said:


>



I was about to query the disgusting use of the American language, however I amused myself with arse castle (pronounced car sull if you are not strange) so I will leave it.


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2015)

Arse carstle? 


And in honor of St Patrick's Day:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 17, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Spoiler


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Spoiler


 
Sexy


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 19, 2015)

Some early morning black humor.


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 22, 2015)

Yer a cripple Harry.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 22, 2015)

Popeye the Sailor Moon! Puuuf! Puuuuf!!!






Smiley version! Better added into list if you can!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2015)

That's too creepy, Vulpes


----------



## guitarheroknight (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2015)

The ship looks like a prone human figure. 


Spoiler



And the antenna is a penis.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## jakrodriguez (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Mar 29, 2015)

jakrodriguez said:


>


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2015)

"Okay, okay, you got this... one, two three... aaaand..." 




"I tried."


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2015)

The character limit is better than Twitter, but the lag is hell and the package loss is huge.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 30, 2015)

Neither of these are funny, but we don't have an awesome gifv thread, yet.

http://i.imgur.com/KJA8cVi.gifv
http://i.imgur.com/EthpWlp.gifv


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2015)

This isn't funny but we don't have a cosplay thread any more either.


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2015)

Found this on Facebook  





I can't believe this is real, a fox with shades


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 30, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> I can't believe this is real, a fox with shades


----------



## air2004 (Mar 31, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


This is fucking hysterical


----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2015)

He he he... shuttlecock


----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2015)

Steambox.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2015)

Veho said:


> Steambox.


 
Duuuuuude that's not funny, that's awesome!!


----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2015)

YOUR MOM LAST NIGHT:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/jYwIV4S.gifv


----------



## migles (Apr 1, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> http://i.imgur.com/jYwIV4S.gifv


 
gbatemp needs gifv support!
wth is a gifv format anyway? how is it different from gif?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2015)

migles said:


> gbatemp needs gifv support!
> wth is a gifv format anyway? how is it different from gif?



It's not 25 years old, supports more colors, and better compression.

http://imgur.com/blog/2014/10/09/introducing-gifv/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/ZMiduJp.gifv


----------



## air2004 (Apr 2, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ZMiduJp.gifv


How do you make those , and is it possible to make them bigger ?
I really dig this one http://i.imgur.com/KJA8cVi.gifv. Would be cool as a live wallpaper , and make it move a little slower .


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 2, 2015)

air2004 said:


> How do you make those , and is it possible to make them bigger ?
> I really dig this one http://i.imgur.com/KJA8cVi.gifv. Would be cool as a live wallpaper , and make it move a little slower .


 
Hm... So according to Chrome, it's not an image, but a video. If that's the case, you should be able to modify it in a video editor that supports the format (are there any???)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm not making them, I just find them. But yes they're technically videos and they should be supported as such.


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Apr 2, 2015)

Join the fight GBATemp!






if you fall for this you probably deserve it!


----------



## jakrodriguez (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2015)

YOUR MOM LAST NIGHT, TAKE TWO:


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know what to say


----------



## jakrodriguez (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2015)

Veho said:


>


 
What the ACTUAL f*ck is that?


----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What the ACTUAL f*ck is that?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardigrade


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2015)

Source


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for the edit, Vulpes. I was too lazy to include source


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 6, 2015)

S'all good. I'm really happy to see he's started making comics again.


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 7, 2015)

Veho said:


>


I'd love to throw my balloons on her face


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2015)

Vulpes is being tsundere again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2015)

Is that a Japanese saw I see on his bench?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## jakrodriguez (Apr 8, 2015)

Pillow Fight!


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## jakrodriguez (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2015)

*SUPER DEAD FRANCHISE BROS!!!*


----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## jakrodriguez (Apr 23, 2015)

The only way to kill hornets.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2015)

Mine? Mine? ...this one mine? No?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2015)

"Gotta go fast"



"Double clicking to open doors "


----------



## zeello (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## go-vegan (Apr 30, 2015)

haha poor veggies #5881


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

Veho said:


> snip


 
Ah! Nice word play. A "révolution" is synonym of a rotation


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Ah! Nice word play. A "révolution" is synonym of a rotation



Ah nice, an explained joke. You see explaining a joke has long been shown to ruin the punchline.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Ah nice, an explained joke. You see explaining a joke has long been shown to ruin the punchline.


 
True, true. But useful for those who didn't understood the word play


----------



## air2004 (Apr 30, 2015)

Veho said:


>


BOOO BOOO lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> True, true. But useful for those who didn't understood the word play


 
It means that in English, too


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It means that in English, too


 
Didn't know


----------



## keven3477 (May 1, 2015)

la revolucion de una esfera es como una pelota hacienda vueltas.


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 3, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 4, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-


 
Awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww


 
The feels tho.


----------



## keven3477 (May 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> snip


 
. at first I tought it was a story about a charmander being separated from his father but it turns out its actualy a story about a ditto raising his child.


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2015)




----------



## migles (May 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


 
your avatar is the best reaction to this picture


----------



## GhostLatte (May 6, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


 

I think the image is broken...?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> I think the image is broken...?


 
fixed.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 18785



"trust me, I'm an engineer" never works

On the one hand anybody that knows what an engineer is knows those are pretty famous last words.

On the other hand not many people seem to know what engineer entails.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> "trust me, I'm an engineer" never works
> 
> On the one hand anybody that knows what an engineer is knows those are pretty famous last words.
> 
> On the other hand not many people seem to know what engineer entails.


 
Anyone can be an "engineer" if they try hard enough 

No seriously, I would know, I'm studying to become one


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2015)

Depending upon where you are in the world and what you are doing (say sitting in a court) the term engineer can be a protected one. Germany and Canada are the most prominent for that but the US is not without its quirks http://www.indyweek.com/indyweek/st...-challenged-traffic-study/Content?oid=2000083


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Depending upon where you are in the world and what you are doing (say sitting in a court) the term engineer can be a protected one. Germany and Canada are the most prominent for that but the US is not without its quirks http://www.indyweek.com/indyweek/st...-challenged-traffic-study/Content?oid=2000083


 
 Whaaaaaaa-?...


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 18799


 
If I were the mom I would legit press charges


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If I were the mom I would legit press charges


This van is legit as fuck doe.


----------



## zeello (May 8, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2015)

Warning: penis. 



Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

"L'An 2000"


----------



## migles (May 8, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


 
since internet, i think in the real world 99% of theese vans are legit.

seriously. ok, they may not have candy, but if there is a van outside with free candy written on it, 99% of times is just a dude wanting to be posted on internet..
a "legit" van (this time, i mean a legit pedophile) wouldn't have free candy writed on it, because small kids barelly can read it


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2015)

Interesting, Vitruvian Man takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## migles (May 8, 2015)

stole from taigachag\stupidchatboxwheretombombadildoissuperking
there was a better version of this comparision, showing windows xp or seven as well. but this one will do


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

migles said:


> since internet, i think in the real world 99% of theese vans are legit.
> 
> seriously. ok, they may not have candy, but if there is a van outside with free candy written on it, 99% of times is just a dude wanting to be posted on internet..
> a "legit" van (this time, i mean a legit pedophile) wouldn't have free candy writed on it, because small kids barelly can read it


Another meaning of the van is to free a Nigerian hooker named Candy who was captured by Somali pirates.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


 
The same could apply to the nintendo WiiU


----------



## migles (May 9, 2015)

was to create a thread asking why gbatemp is leaking to other websites, but since its just a picture, will post here

anyway. i know its not gbatemp, because they are such a noobs





source:https://imgur.com/gallery/RSXveDK


----------



## migles (May 9, 2015)

Was playing pokemon ramble pack world, anyone can help me, i can't purchase this item "Go to the shop!"


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 9, 2015)

But that's wrong. 1895 ended _before_ 1896.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 9, 2015)

Veho said:


> But that's wrong. 1895 ended _before_ 1896.


You don't say?


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2015)

I do.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 9, 2015)

Veho said:


> I do.


I'm done


----------



## GhostLatte (May 9, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> "L'An 2000"


 
Give me one example (besides the winged firefighters) that hasn't occurred sometime before 2010

Edit: If you seriously do, state it as the number of pictures from the top


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 10, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Excelsiior (May 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> The same could apply to the nintendo WiiU


Nope, the U doesn't watch and does not require Inet, also no extra fees. :-P


----------



## GhostLatte (May 11, 2015)




----------



## migles (May 11, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


>


 
what is this game?
it seems a gba one, which i would want.

edit. nvm, final fantasy tactics...
please dont ban me to dont know final fantasy games, just recently i started to play the first one :'(


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


this is funny because?...
this is seriously something I learned last year in college


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> this is funny because?...
> this is seriously something I learned last year in college


 

The Wiki entry is one run-on sentence, it's a joke.


----------



## zeello (May 12, 2015)




----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

I don't know if this is punny enough for you guys, Butz when I Sawhit I literally laughed. I can see it clearly guys, my PC is on Fool Brightness.


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

unfortunately it dosent contain any karma, payne, or debeste cameos


----------



## migles (May 12, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> unfortunately it dosent contain any karma, payne, or debeste cameos


EOF is much more enjoyable after i click on 72 others in your signature


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

migles said:


> EOF is much more enjoyable after i click on 72 others in your signature


 
it's _*my*_ easter egg  Keven copied it


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)




----------



## zeello (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 16, 2015)

Gotta love Monokuma


----------



## keven3477 (May 16, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Gotta love Monokuma


not me, I just finished that game yesterday and I want to choke monokuma whenever I get the chance, even though it would probably result on my death.


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (May 18, 2015)

v


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (May 19, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 19, 2015)




----------



## nxwing (May 21, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 23, 2015)




----------



## daxtsu (May 24, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/JBJn8Ub.gifv


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> http://i.imgur.com/JBJn8Ub.gifv


One-handed!    Holy shit!


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2015)




----------



## AsPika2219 (May 24, 2015)

Alright kitty, let's bump time! 






Ouuch..... That's hurts!






Watch out of the..... GLASS!


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2015)

AsPika2219 said:


> Watch out of the..... GLASS!


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 24, 2015)

Super Saiyan Cat!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2015)

*Stop the van. I have to get a picture of this one.*


----------



## zeello (May 25, 2015)




----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 25, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I love my phone.


 
if all iphones were like this, i might consider possibly getting maybe an iphone, possibly... Maybe.


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2015)

"Despite amazing, photorealistic graphics, the most recent Sonic the Hedgehog game was a commercial flop."


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 25, 2015)

Veho said:


>


 
That could be so easily circumvented by just removing the cover...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That could be so easily circumvented by just removing the cover...



It has been observed that many a hacker cut their teeth bypassing school/parental controls on things, I wonder if the same applies to locksmiths/more traditional engineering.


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> It has been observed that many a hacker cut their teeth bypassing school/parental controls on things, I wonder if the same applies to locksmiths/more traditional engineering.


It certainly develops the right mindset.


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Veho (May 30, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2015)

Is a dog what a crab thinks of when it needs a giant enemy?


----------



## zeello (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 3, 2015)

Veho said:


>


Funny yes , true no.


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2015)

air2004 said:


> Funny yes , true no.


Elaborate.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 5, 2015)

It's cuz turntables didn't exist in Darwin's time duh


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2015)

RIP Sir Christopher Lee


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2015)

Veho said:


> RIP Sir Christopher Lee


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2015)

*"My daughter thought this was her. Bonus: My son in the background."*


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2015)

Cat on a scanner. 






CAT SCAN, CORAL


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2015)

Objection, your honor, the prosecution is hounding the witness!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## jakrodriguez (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## migles (Jun 24, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> -butt on face picture-


probably thats one of tbe biggest japanese fetishes and a great income


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2015)

Learn German, best language ever !


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 25, 2015)

Don't know if this is considered funny, but I found a frozen solid egg in my fridge. Other ones from the same box were perfectly fine. I was just like WHAT HAPPENED 2 DAY


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Don't know if this is considered funny, but I found a frozen solid egg in my fridge. Other ones from the same box were perfectly fine. I was just like WHAT HAPPENED 2 DAY


Lool I also have a frozen egg in my fridge since 2 months or so


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Learn German, best language ever !



I do not like to do dupes but it felt relevant at this point


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I do not like to do dupes but it felt relevant at this point
> snip


Also:


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


 

It's a reminder. That's the "point".


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2015)

Veho said:


> Objection, your honor, the prosecution is hounding the witness!



Top Dog.

liked.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2015)

So I went in a charity shop today and it looks like someone had a sense of humour


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 29, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> So I went in a charity shop today and it looks like someone had a sense of humour
> View attachment 20899


Well, the Bible is just a comedy to some people... like me, for example.


----------



## migles (Jun 29, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> So I went in a charity shop today and it looks like someone had a sense of humour
> View attachment 20899


your paint skills are unique
it took me a while to understand the picture xD


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 29, 2015)

migles said:


> your paint skills are unique
> it took me a while to understand the picture xD



Really? I thought it was a fairly common thing in engineering diagrams for sub assemblies and similar such things. I would have linked the original image up but it would be several megs and taking it covertly underarm did not make for the best focus.


----------



## migles (Jul 2, 2015)

so i just trued this game "no more heroes" on the wii...

well.. i can't play this game around parents, charging the sword is too damn awkward


not a image but video:


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2015)

Gadda love cheap Chinese knockoffs.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 10, 2015)

I found a reaction image for myself


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Snip


Reminds me of one of my favourite jokes.

A piece of tarmac walks into a bar, sits down, orders a drink and proceeds to tell the barman how hard it is.
"I am an inner city ring road, I have trucks and cars and everything sitting on me all day and going fast when I am not supporting them"....
A second piece of tarmac walks into the bar. Another drink, another proclamation of hardness.
"Ring road? Try being a motorway. All day every day I have trucks and cars reaching three digits on me".
Time passes, both pieces of tarmac continue to tell the barman how hard they are when a third piece of tarmac walks into the bar. The first two clam up all of a sudden and the barman asks them to continue their stories about being hard.
"Sshh"
"That guy's a cycle path."


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2015)

Reference:


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jul 15, 2015)

Psycho in the Grass Psycho in the Grass






That would be me


----------



## zeello (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2015)

zeello said:


>


[Ludacris intensifies]


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2015)

Price list at a local bar: 






Vines, bears and schoots. 

"Drafted bears" are my favourite. 

Drafting bears is a thing, BTW: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wojtek_(bear)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 20, 2015)

That is pretty cheap. Now I am going to have to figure out what size of group it would take to make it a viable economic proposition.


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2015)

And it's far from being the cheapest, too. This is a seaside bar, where bears are difficult to come by.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 20, 2015)

Veho said:


> Price list at a local bar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gde je Ožujsko? XD

Haha, jk xD


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Gde je Ožujsko? XD


The bears drank it


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


It's called "komarac" in Serbian. I have no idea where that came from xD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


9gag on Gbatemp, boy the communities really changed for the better!


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2015)

king_leo said:


> 9gag on Gbatemp, boy the communities really changed for the better!


next time, I will remove watermark, just for my lord Lion king


----------



## migles (Jul 21, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>



why did the other company used the exact same road.. even with simple stuff they clone each other...


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2015)

I needed some iron oxide for something, went to that wonder of all shops (Amazon) and searched for it






For those not familiar with chemistry/metals -- powered iron oxide + aluminium is otherwise known as thermite. It takes a bit to trigger the reaction, fortunately magnesium can manage it. Granted it is not exactly a secret and is taught to people taking marginally more advanced chemistry in high school but I still found it amusing.


----------



## migles (Jul 25, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I needed some iron oxide for something, went to that wonder of all shops (Amazon) and searched for it
> 
> View attachment 22057
> 
> For those not familiar with chemistry/metals -- powered iron oxide + aluminium is otherwise known as thermite. It takes a bit to trigger the reaction, fortunately magnesium can manage it. Granted it is not exactly a secret and is taught to people taking marginally more advanced chemistry in high school but I still found it amusing.


so what happens when you put them togheter? it explodes?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2015)

Well this is a picture thread but given the low res of these I will go it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


A similar catch works for Canadians. But, use a big 2 creams 2 sugars coffee from Tim Horton's instead.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> A similar catch works for Canadians. But, use a big 2 creams 2 sugars coffee from Tim Horton's instead.


Most American white girls won't fit in that basket


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Deleted_11405 (Aug 2, 2015)

http://33.media.tumblr.com/bb8083cca44791e1f2719438a912be88/tumblr_n25kv7XQc51so5iqko1_500.gif


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Deleted_11405 (Aug 2, 2015)

http://i.minus.com/ieW6ZD6pm4Hcm.gif


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 3, 2015)

I miss what this thread used to have :-(
Now its all mainly :-/


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2015)

"fullofnope.gif":





Meanwhile, somewhere in South Africa:





In the CocaCola sect, people pray the Cola God:


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> "fullofnope.gif":
> 
> View attachment 22500



So a redneck decided to imitate something they saw on a martial arts film, perhaps not quite as funny as if they had fallen on their arse but still funny: 13:20 in


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2015)

Previously on funny pictures with fast6191, http://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-305#post-5588650


> [Amazon suggestion]powered iron oxide + aluminium is otherwise known as thermite.



Today "inspired by your browsing history"






It is less commonly known chemistry but the short version is you are a good chunk of the way to black powder, gunpowder's crazier cousin.
I will go with the videos straight away 


If you mix it with a bit of that magnesium you got for the thermite reaction


----------



## migles (Aug 3, 2015)

@FAST6191 your history based results tell me you have some unique fetishes...
come on, how come you don't have the usual toys you find on a sex shop


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2015)

My experience fixing computers would seem to indicate porn preferences fall into three categories.
1) Boring.
2) Related to what they do.
3) Very much not related to what they do, most commonly seen in medics -- scrubs are about the biggest turn off for most of them you can find.

I would appear to fall into 2) and being a metallurgist I am left with limited options. Obviously iron man gets played on loop.
The following is then as close as I have found to porn


Very much not safe for work that one, however any HR type that has to watch it will probably experience the rough equivalent of the following so you will probably be OK, and get rid of a few HR wonks at the same time if you are lucky which will make you a hero.


Anyway now I have seriously videod up the pictures thread I will leave it there.


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> View attachment 22506


I know about the saltpetre, sulphur and charcoal combination, but why is the Tabasco there? Is it an extra ingredient to add some zest to the combo, or does a propensity for homemade firecrackers just correlate with a taste for spicy foods?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2015)

Some might say it was because I was too lazy to nuke it with firebug, others would say it is because when you are setting off explosions with your mates that you want a tasty beverage to swig when doing so. As I am not one for beer I need another "manly"* drink and that fits the bill.

*tabasco might as well be mayonnaise for all its relative spiciness for me these days but what they do not know will not hurt them.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2015)

To every minions fan, take a look at this and realise what type of fan you are:


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> To every minions fan, take a look at this and realise what type of fan you are:
> 
> View attachment 22551


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...sies-nazi-minions-and-demonic-birthday-cakes/ :^)


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 6, 2015)

Best dancing groot ever.....


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2015)

I mirth'd.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 6, 2015)

It was pretty funny, but... is he really going to be registered as a sex offender just because he fucked a pumpkin?


----------



## Osha (Aug 7, 2015)

Spoiler










There is no god.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2015)

Never forget, none pizza with left beef.


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2015)

The latest cover is Time Magazine's subtle hint that they think anyone interested in VR is a laughable nerd:


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2015)

Titanic, A Coka Cola sect story:



 

Also, Sorry, but that was funny:


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2015)

So not only did the maker of that not rock multiple screens, they did not at least have a portrait mode option. What a peasant.

No wonder it is located on facebook.


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2015)

Pretty sure my mum's does it deliberately. You wander down and he ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/going-to-throw-a-stick-around-a-while-dogs-interest-depending.385090/ ) will move into the middle of the hall. Then by the time you have taken a piss/got a drink/brushed teeth/whatever he will have swapped sides so you kick him.

Also relevant


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2015)

At first, I cringed. But then I lol'd.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2015)

How times are changing. Guess the era of the gun brought an end to the hand cranked drawbridge.


----------



## Veho (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2015)

One of my fave gifs


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't know. Looks like he is holding his breath for when I am at the strip club.


----------



## Veho (Aug 15, 2015)

They see me scuttlin', they hatin'. 







Majestic:


----------



## Veho (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Vipera (Aug 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


But...he didn't raise his tail... Why does he look so surprised when the other one just jumped on him...


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 16, 2015)

Vipera said:


> But...he didn't raise his tail... Why does he look so surprised when the other one just jumped on him...


good question. I haven't noticed.


----------



## Veho (Aug 17, 2015)

"Lord almighty, DAT ASS!" 
*buries face in it





*MFFFF MFFF MGHFFFFF*


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2015)

That's a matter of pronounciation.


----------



## Veho (Aug 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 23193



Wait, whut?   

http://www.speakdanish.dk/en/phrases/0310-numbers.php

http://www.olestig.dk/dansk/numbers.html 


Holy fuck, "seven and half-five-twenty"


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2015)

Veho said:


> Wait, whut?
> 
> http://www.speakdanish.dk/en/phrases/0310-numbers.php
> 
> ...


"four-twenty-ten-seven" In french XD

"quatre-vingt-dix-sept"


----------



## Riley (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 18, 2015)

I laughted more than expected 
I dunno if it's because it's 3:00 am, or because my gf's name is Isabelle


----------



## zeello (Aug 20, 2015)

Hitman: Cat Edition


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 20, 2015)

Veho said:


>


Looks like she is saying Fun


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Mega-Mew (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Sheimi (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2015)

This girl added me on Facebook, went through her profile and found this:


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2015)

OK lads I think I am off. I have clearly spent too much time on the internet as I was able to read/decode that. Thankfully not in real time and it involved sounding things out like so many learning to read/foreign language learning comedy sketches but it is still too much for my liking.


----------



## Neru (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2015)

Animation: initial drawing VS finished product:


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2015)

BRILLIANT!


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2015)

Veho said:


>


....
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/UsefulNotes/BDSM

With just a few word changes for people into game terms



> What is hardcore-games / Dominance & Submission?
> 
> An exchange of power: One person choosing to surrender their enjoyment to game by their own free will. Because they want to, not because they have been coerced or extorted in any way (so I guess wow addiction). Of course, the surrender only counts if it's intended by the Dominant (suck it smash brothers fans -- word of the gods is your game was always intended for fun, give or take the last go around I guess, and thus can not count).
> 
> ...



Forget my signature thread about literacy, this makes far more sense.


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 6, 2015)

Worst part about learning Japanese ;-;


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## kontrolaltdelete (Sep 8, 2015)

"A valid message."


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


I usually go 50/50 ketchup and Tabbasco, but now I haft to try these.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 10, 2015)

zeello said:


>


WTF, is this shit real? xD


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 10, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> WTF, is this shit real? xD


It is. I don't even fucking know. Is this real life?


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2015)

I watch it for the plot.


----------



## Flame (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2015)

LOL fuck you and your stupid skateboard. 







OMNOMNOMNOM EAT RAMP, SCRUB


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 24, 2015)

From the school of "technically correct, the best kind of correct" comes Kool Aid packet mix



 

Two quarts for those not used to cretin measurements is just north of 2 litres. 1 US cup is about 0.23L or in terms of sugar about 200grams according to http://www.traditionaloven.com/conversions_of_measures/sugar_amounts.html or about 8.8g/100ml.

With all that said it is gluten free.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## jonthedit (Sep 24, 2015)

I found a gem of a text-face and immediately used it on a "chat with random stranger" website.


Spoiler: textdong


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 25, 2015)

mooiweer said:


> https://static.xx.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v2/y4/r/-PAXP-deijE.gif


rip link, nothing shows up.


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Selim873 (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 29, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> View attachment 26119


me, these days.


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2015)

Before posting stuff like this, check where the detector will be pointing  ;O; 






I would link to the thread but I had to delete the entire clusterfuck.


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## jonthedit (Oct 1, 2015)

Veho said:


>


GG, except that is actually a cane and it is really touching the doge.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Selim873 (Oct 2, 2015)

When someone sneaks up behind you and slowly tries to pull off your beanie hat.


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Selim873 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## jonthedit (Oct 5, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


>


Typical ComeTurismO ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ °)


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 6, 2015)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Flame (Oct 6, 2015)

Veho said:


>





but she can spread her legs like peanut butter jelly


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 7, 2015)

Time pacing in Dragon Ball never fails to amuse me.

IT'S BEEN THREE EPISODES, NOT FIVE MINUTES, YOU MONKEY.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Time pacing in Dragon Ball never fails to amuse me.
> 
> IT'S BEEN THREE EPISODES, NOT FIVE MINUTES, YOU MONKEY.


Is that me or the Character looks like Crono?


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Is that me or the Character looks like Crono?


Both Dragon Ball and Chrono Trigger were drawn by the same person, Akira Toriyama.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 8, 2015)

Holy fuck this thread is older than most people who play Call of Duty.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 8, 2015)

so it is basically older than 10 years


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)

@NikolaMiljevic


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2015)

He's crazy... but miam...

Peanut butter jelly time


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> He's crazy... but miam...
> 
> Peanut butter jelly time


Speaking of Octolings in the Word Game thread


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2015)

huhu, i know^^


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 12, 2015)

Source


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>



If my readings of the various books are anything to go by then it was not the short respawn that was the big trick but respawning people after longer periods.

Maybe it was like people being proud of their failures.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 12, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> He's crazy... but miam...
> 
> Peanut butter jelly time


GEE I'M SO HUNGRY I COULD EAT AN OCTOROCK!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

Vipera said:


> GEE I'M SO HUNGRY I COULD EAT AN OCTOROCK!


I CAN'T *WAIT *TO BOMB SOME DODONGOS!!


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2015)

There are a lot of WTF face in Naruto


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


That was actually really beautiful, and I kept getting this "Calvin and Hobbes" vibe from it that I didn't get until the end when it ended with the Bill Watterson quote


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 16, 2015)

Took this pic back when I started playing Y, and completely forgot about it.
I was like: "Is this guy blind?"


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2015)

That suit is pink


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 16, 2015)

Veho said:


> That suit is pink


It looks that way because of my camera, it's actually red lol


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 16, 2015)

Veho said:


>


That's so random lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>



lol, it says Acces Denied when I follow the link of your "non-image" but when I press the reply button, the image appear in the reply box


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2015)

*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 17, 2015)

@VinsCool


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 17, 2015)

Veho said:


> -snip-



"THAT ONE'S NOT EVEN RED"

I died.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## keven3477 (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Flame (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 19, 2015)

Did I ever mention that I love Kindaichi Case Files?






Because I do.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Did I ever mention that I love Kindaichi Case Files?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOh damn xD
What a perv xD


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> OOOh damn xD
> What a perv xD


Well, it IS Miyuki-chan we're talking about xD


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2015)

Mother of God


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Mother of God


I just watched this and thought the exact same thing

Like... Rich guy who gets his success from people who don't want to stand up to him, has a bad nest-like haircut, super pouty and childlike, rude, brash... It's like they're the same person


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2015)

Veho said:


>


Reminds me of myself :o


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 23, 2015)

@VinsCool be like:


----------



## zeello (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## keven3477 (Oct 25, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> @VinsCool be like:


Vins gets them, while I kidnap them.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/im-having-a-multiple-personalities-problem.378402/page-65#post-5456244
p.s pay no attention to the picture 3 pages ahead of the above permalink.


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 26, 2015)

Veho said:


>


I think I posted that before, I still have it on my phone haha


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Selim873 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## daxtsu (Oct 27, 2015)

This is Nintendo's reaction to Browserhax on 9.9 and up:

http://i.imgur.com/17djyaF.webm


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 27, 2015)

So I accidentally took a screenshot when the idle animation started...





And then something came up to me...


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 27, 2015)

Apparently my mind runs more twisted, I would have gone with


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## PewDiePie (Oct 28, 2015)

Cracks me up every time!


----------



## nxwing (Oct 29, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


>


May I ask where that GIF is from? Please send me a PM if not postable here.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2015)

I simply found it on google image when I was looking at Boku no Pico or something like that, due to the "I must confess something" thread.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2015)

zeello said:


> *pic*


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2015)

This is why Zidane hould learn to shut the fuck up, and not mess with Freya xD


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 31, 2015)

MY BRAIN


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 31, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> MY BRAIN


This is basically the Deadpool comics though XD


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2015)

LMAO


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2015)

Veho said:


>


I rewatched Wanted last night. So you mean they were all just hopped up on energy drinks?


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I rewatched Wanted last night. So you mean they were all just hopped up on energy drinks?


They even say in the movie that the superspeed is achieved through high levels of stress. They're all just high on caffeine. 



Sweet.


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2015)

What about love of a M32 grenade launcher? Or a M32 grenade launcher guided by love? Or a M32 grenade launcher firing love ammunition?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 9, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> What about love of a M32 grenade launcher? Or a M32 grenade launcher guided by love? Or a M32 grenade launcher firing love ammunition?


Then may God have mercy of the soul that it's aimed at


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

Veho said:


>


Reminds me of Jeff the Killer holy shit lol


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Reminds me of Jeff the Killer holy shit lol


Not Ichi the Killer?


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)

Veho said:


> Not Ichi the Killer?


*googles*

Nah, I'm not that into Japanese movies, only certain drama and stuff xD


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 13, 2015)

Jar Jar is sith lord theory:
https://www.reddit.com/comments/3qvj6w/


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It's a joke. there was a time in IT where programming wasn't too prolific.


I'm sorry, but that 'joke' you posted was quite offensive to me, really.
I don't just sit* all day* programming on my laptop. I do other things, too, you know.
And I have plenty of money thank you very much.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 13, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> I'm sorry, but that 'joke' you posted was quite offensive to me, really.
> I don't just sit* all day* programming on my laptop. I do other things, too, you know.
> And I have plenty of money thank you very much.


I thought it was funny, even being a bit stereotypical


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I thought it was funny, even being a bit stereotypical


Ok, I guess it was a little funny..... ha........ha.....

But srsly, I'm not in poverty. Just clarifying... and I have hobbies... Just clarifying that, too...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Ok, I guess it was a little funny..... ha........ha.....
> 
> But srsly, I'm not in poverty. Just clarifying... and I have hobbies... Just clarifying that, too...


I'm sorry, but just like TI4 said:


TotalInsanity4 said:


> I thought it was funny, even being a bit stereotypical


That's stereotypical, not reflecting the truth at all


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 14, 2015)

Bloody hell people. If that comic was enough to get knickers in a twist I hope you never read something like http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/03/11/bofh_2005_episode_9/


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2015)

who else does remember this meme?


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>


So fucking true

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

BTW, what does ISIS means?
Here in Quebec, in french, we called them EI, or Etat Islamique, and this, translated in english, is Islamic State.
First thing coming to my mind is : ISIS = Islamic State Islamic State, just like ALLAH ALLAH ALLAH ALLAH


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> So fucking true
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Islamic State of Iraq and Syria, according to google


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2015)

I see...
They should rename them IS, I don't think Iraq and Syria supports them, they will get sued for using their name without permission...


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

<


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2015)

Wonder if I can get real life to end in a killscreen.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2015)

Veho said:


>


Pac-Man and Invasion 
Those character around the Pac-Man screen are from Invasion (Atari) 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





Goatse?


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## keven3477 (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2015)

It seems I am out of the loop with modern dating practices. Using self made chemicals to spruce yourself up? Boys today be bloody tarts.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 16, 2015)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol @2Hack


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


Yes   

The color orange is named after the fruit. Before the fruit was first imported, the color was called "geoluhread" or yellowred. 

This guy:


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 17, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Islamic State of Iraq and Syria, according to google


Weird... My search comes up as "bunch of cunts". More believable imo. 


VinsCool said:


> Lol @2Hack
> 
> View attachment 29863


 This season the Samsung sponsorship has finished. Now our top goal scorer is "Own goal"  



Veho said:


> Yes
> 
> The color orange is named after the fruit. Before the fruit was first imported, the color was called "geoluhread" or yellowred.
> 
> This guy:


phuc dat is funny. What kind of bich names her son that?

eh @TotalInsanity4  ? eh? anyone? pls?

kbai


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 17, 2015)

2Hack said:


> phuc dat is funny. What kind of bich names her son that?
> 
> eh @TotalInsanity4  ? eh? anyone? pls?
> 
> kbai


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 17, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


>



needs more blinking. That dude blinks too much.


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## keven3477 (Nov 17, 2015)

Veho said:


>



Birds 3, directed by Michael bay.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


>



Banned for posting a video instead of a picture


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 17, 2015)

This is so cute but so creepy at the same time.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 17, 2015)

Ooohh Japan, I love you.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 18, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Ooohh Japan, I love you.


I rate ninetyeito out of teen


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Veho said:


>


Nice
I liked this gif. Who else watched the world series this year? The royals played AMAZING!!


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2015)

Frog in your throat?
cat got your tongue?
butterflies on your stomach

I think we might need a new idiom.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2015)

who else saw the GTA VI trailer?
Sorry, there's only a french version of it


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> who else saw the GTA VI trailer?
> Sorry, there's only a french version of it



Lol that was from the latest byebye  no?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2015)

2013's*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hey people, want something very funny?
Here is our Health and Care minister, here in Quebec : Gaetan Barrette (no joke, it's really him)




If you don't believe me, go ahead, google Gaetan Barrette


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2015)

Meh I have never met anybody live up to their trade in their person life -- most mechanics I know drive old messed up cars held together and running by I do not know what, most computer fixing types do not have the cleanest machines, most personal trainers have shit diets and approaches to exercise, most builders I know live basically in shacks... and to make matters worse that guy is a politician which means he is almost duty bound to not have a clue anyway.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Meh I have never met anybody live up to their trade in their person life -- most mechanics I know drive old messed up cars held together and running by I do not know what, most computer fixing types do not have the cleanest machines, most personal trainers have shit diets and approaches to exercise, most builders I know live basically in shacks... and to make matters worse that guy is a politician which means he is almost duty bound to not have a clue anyway.


I'm not sure to understand everything :S


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2015)

11.3137085


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 19, 2015)

Veho said:


> 11.3137085


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>


Anyone interested in an actually useful area of study. Enjoy your liberal arts degree  ;O;


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2015)

Veho said:


> Anyone interested in an actually useful area of study. Enjoy your liberal arts degree  ;O;


Don't care about what you just said
post #6400


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 19, 2015)

Veho said:


> Anyone interested in an actually useful area of study. Enjoy your liberal arts degree  ;O;


The writing on my high school diploma says "Cook". I don't really know any chefs that need to know the square root of 128.

Hmm, how many carrots do I need for this dish? Oh, a square root of 64!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2015)

Of course it's important to know what's the Square root of 64
it's the opposite operation of 8 Power 2 (8^2)


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> The writing on my high school diploma says "Cook". I don't really know any chefs that need to know the square root of 128.


But how will you know how large of a pan to use for a 128 square inch lasagna?  ;O;


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 19, 2015)

Veho said:


> But how will you know how large of a pan to use for a 128 square inch lasagna?  ;O;


Uh, ummm, I guess... Cats.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Uh, ummm, I guess... Cats.


Cats... that's the answer!
Put a damn cat dancing like that between the ISIS and the coalition, and they will stop fighting, no one wants to fight while seeing a dancing cat


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Uh, ummm, I guess... Cats.



Cat lasagna?    



NikolaMiljevic said:


>


That cat looks like Hitler


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2015)

Veho said:


> Cat lasagna?
> 
> 
> That cat looks like Hitler


Noctosphere Approuves


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


You ruined yoda! Come on man!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> You ruined yoda! Come on man!


I google Vinny and Meme and I got that


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I google Vinny and Meme and I got that


well, this is what I got


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 19, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


>


I knew Tesla would pop up lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Nov 20, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


>


Jeez thats a Mind Fuck!


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2015)

Humanising ginger people... what sick things I see on the internet.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2015)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 20, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> -snip-



*over 700


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> *over 700


what??????????


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 20, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> what??????????


There are over 700 Pokémon now lol


----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Humanising ginger people... what sick things I see on the internet.


Your username color is kind of ginger


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2015)

My sides


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 22, 2015)

Don't mind me, just petting my little devil in my rainbow garden 'n' stuff.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 23, 2015)

So yeah, I've been watching the Corpse Party Blood Drive walkthrough (don't judge me, I don't have a Vita), and this scene reminded me of this scene from Shimoneta. Oh God why.






(To those who don't know, Niwa is their new female teacher who seems to have taken a liking to Satoshi)


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 23, 2015)

WHAT DID SHE EVEN TRY TO DO


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 23, 2015)

Me when I move out of my mom's house.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Me when I move out of my mom's house.


Mine right now is books shelves and video games lol


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> WHAT DID SHE EVEN TRY TO DO


Transform and roll out?


----------



## roseputter (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2015)

roseputter said:


>


That... was not... funny....
not at all..........................


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## nxwing (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh youtube suggested videos, I do not know if you are bad or you know me well


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 28, 2015)

@Noctosphere's selfies album


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2015)

In short, the cashier ask how she will pay.
She answer : With my credit card

and then...


...she finnally answer that she will use her debit card instead,

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

it's very hard for me to sing this song without having this though going through my ming (Am I singing the right song, or I'm singing the tetris soing right now?)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 29, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> In short, the cashier ask how she will pay.
> She answer : With my credit card
> 
> and then...
> ...



This ad made me laught like a fucking children :rolf2:


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2015)

I once stood behind someone in a US checkout and the checkout lady in "I say this 5000 times a week" fashion spewed something that to my not quite attention self sounded like "creddy or debby"*, fortunately it was not directed at me as I would have been completely bewildered. Hearing it in French is even worse.

*the concept does not exist in the UK, not to mention not having a credit card is a perfectly valid way to go through life around here. Cash is king.

Also funny videos is that a way -> http://gbatemp.net/threads/best-youtube-videos.35674/


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 1, 2015)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

View attachment 31166


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 3, 2015)

Paper Peach has some brains in that thin head.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Dec 3, 2015)

It's finally coming! ;0;


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 3, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


>


LOL my cat also does that when he has something on his head xD


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 3, 2015)

All cats do that.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 3, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> All cats do that.


The more you know xD

I guess they just want to back out of the dark or something lol


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 3, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> The more you know xD
> 
> I guess they just want to back out of the dark or something lol


----------



## zeello (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2015)

Sums up me slacking days after days.


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> "I'm calling Mario"


Good luck with that, Princess, he'll travel to 7 other castles before finding the one you're in.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> image


More than a mouthful is a bonus, more than a handful is a bounty.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 9, 2015)

Veho said:


>


I'M MAKING THAT AND POSTING PICS AS SOON AS IT STARTS SNOWING.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## keven3477 (Dec 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


 I had to suffer exactly this with my dog a few months ago. This honestly makes me teary because it makes me miss my dog.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 9, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> I had to suffer exactly this with my dog a few months ago. This honestly makes me teary because it makes me miss my dog.


This makes me teary because anything involving death and suffer hurts me inside


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>



How is this funny?


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Flame (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## air2004 (Dec 12, 2015)

Veho said:


>


I wish I could give that a billion likes lmfao


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2015)

The aircraft in this pic has a very interesting design and looks really cool, until you realize it's an X-wing flying backwards and firing from its engines: 







Apparently nobody on the staff of UK's Daily Star newspaper has ever watched Star Wars. _IRONY_

I still like the design, though.


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2015)

Damn it. I thought I banned cameras from the facility.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 14, 2015)

Hybrids


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 14, 2015)

Any Kill la Kill fans here? lol


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 14, 2015)

What is this? A clone with more worthwhile games on it than the base console it is copying?


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 14, 2015)

That would seem to be in line with
http://s3.amazonaws.com/theoatmeal-img/comics/dogs_as_men/doorbell.png
http://theoatmeal.com/comics/dogs_as_men

My mum's dog ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/going-to-throw-a-stick-around-a-while-dogs-interest-depending.385090/ ) does something similar and will be all bark happy but still run to the door quite possibly holding a bright pink squeaky bone.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 14, 2015)

LOL



Spoiler: Steins;Gate spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 14, 2015)

So they are remoting into the machine? What is funny about that.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2015)

The benefits of being antisocial(network), I know all these are fake without even thinking about it


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2015)

Octopods, transform and _roll out_!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2015)

Well that puts the following into context


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 17, 2015)

They respond even less favourably to me when I am ranting and raving about burning them all too.


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 18, 2015)

http://imgur.com/Mnn79zb

Unfortunately don't think it can be directly embedded unless I just don't know how.


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> http://imgur.com/Mnn79zb
> 
> Unfortunately don't think it can be directly embedded unless I just don't know how.



You can't embed webm files but imgur keeps a gif version with the same name, and you can embed that. 

Same with their gifv files. 

Just replace the file extension with .gif and you can embed it here. 


```
https://i.imgur.com/Mnn79zb.webm 

https://i.imgur.com/Mnn79zb.gif
```







Trouble is, the corresponding gif can be dozens of megs in size and take ages to load.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 18, 2015)

Well that's really weird, because when I originally did right click --> copy video location and pasted that in the url bar, it took me to the .webm as normal and it was acting as an actual video, which I couldn't embed.
Now I do the exact same thing and it automatically takes me to the .gifv of that .webm


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 18, 2015)

Veho said:


>


This reminded me of Rick and Morty for some reason.


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2015)

Find the panda: 









I promise it's there.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 20, 2015)

Found it!


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2015)

So firefox has gone all window licker on us? When people said it was slow these days that is not what I thought they meant.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## zeello (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2015)

Scoff if you will, but a friend of mine lost an eye that way when he was a kid so there is some merit to this product.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a pretty funny picture


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I have a pretty funny picture


P1ngpong announcing that he banned him in the shoutbox made my day.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> P1ngpong announcing that he banned him in the shoutbox made my day.


Did he?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## daxtsu (Dec 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-



Stay classy, Yahoo Answers.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

I think this year was pretty good, to be honest... ;)
​


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *expensive mattress*



Memory foam mattresses are fine and all but they have no call costing that much, seeing how they are made  

Even so, a high class memory foam mattress costs exactly 7.5 times less here than the $2000 they claim in that comic, and _everything_ is cheaper in the US so it should be even less over there, so while I agree they are expensive, either the $2K is an exaggeration by a factor of 10, or you guys are getting skinned.


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2015)

It's there, I promise.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 27, 2015)

Veho said:


> It's there, I promise.



Found him 



Spoiler: Panda



When you begin at the top, the third row and on the left



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 27, 2015)

OMG, THIS IS EPIC!!!


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


I have no idea what the pic says, but I have pet rabbits, and this is disturbing lol


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I have no idea what the pic says, but I have pet rabbits, and this is disturbing lol


Translates to:

If you are cold outside, they are too.

Bring them inside to put them to heat.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Translates to:
> 
> If you are cold outside, they are too.
> 
> Bring them inside to put them to heat.


That's just... damn lol


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> That's just... damn lol


This image appeared on my facebook, and made me giggle ok?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 28, 2015)

Being of the "kill it, cook it and I will give it a nibble" persuasion I am often one to get the less common meats. On several conversations I have been with people where the younger kids set to join the fun are visiting their grandparents before the move to wherever things are being cooked. They tell their grandparents, rabbit owners at that, they have a rabbit.
"What are you going to call it?"
*odd look*
Dinner.
*mortified look*

Rabbit stew is lovely though. I think it might be too late in the year to get some fresh rabbit though.

Anyway I have no funny images so clicking around got me
http://i.imgur.com/t3JV0C4.jpg

Bit large so link form, probably should have resurrected the sheeple thread instead though.


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Anyway I have no funny images so clicking around got me
> http://i.imgur.com/t3JV0C4.jpg


"Stuffing people into a tube filled with high explosives and then launching them into the air", oddly enough, this is the exact same argument, verbatim, that people use against airships. "Hurf durf dey are filled with explosive" so are _cars_, you _muppet_.


----------



## zeello (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 29, 2015)

Veho said:


>


Smea is going around, kicking people's butts.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 29, 2015)

Veho said:


> "Stuffing people into a tube filled with high explosives and then launching them into the air", oddly enough, this is the exact same argument, verbatim, that people use against airships. "Hurf durf dey are filled with explosive" so are _cars_, you _muppet_.



I would question whether hydrogen* or petrol/diesel count as high explosives, then I realised that what most people would have seen as explosions in films would typically be petrol explosions so it is not likely to be a terribly productive path. See also the hacker vs cracker thing I suppose.

*for the clever bastards that want to say helium I invite them to look up helium fusion.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 29, 2015)

What the


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 30, 2015)

Problem, problem.


----------



## zeello (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## guitarheroknight (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 2, 2016)

- double post -


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jan 2, 2016)

pls


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 4, 2016)

A friend of mine was playing smash4, and this happened:


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2016)

*tense music playing* 



Spoiler


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 7, 2016)

when you step in dog shit


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 7, 2016)

fuck.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 8, 2016)

My Life Simulator 2016


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2016)

Though I am sure your sides will be safe here I do have to say I like old encyclopaedias that define things since rendered common, in this case have the definition of electronic music from the 1937 edition of the Newnes Wireless Constructor's Encyclopaedia.


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2016)

"Son, why this 'homeworks' file takes 67GB?"


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> "Son, why this 'homeworks' file takes 67GB?"


Deja vu :o


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Deja vu :o


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 34981


9GAG be like "Imma post the same pic with the same caption on every social media yay"


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


Holy crap that not only blew the man back a solid 3 feet but it also shook what looks like a small armored military vehicle AND moved a security camera that looks like its easily 10-30 feet back


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


I'm sorry, you're gonna have to explain this one to me...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm sorry, you're gonna have to explain this one to me...


(◉◞౪◟◉)


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *pic*


Parrots fly, and they live for 80 years. 

It's not about physical activity, it's how closely related you are to dinosaurs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 11, 2016)

People not to piss off in life
The one making your food
The one responsible for your health
The one fixing your car, computer or widget you rely upon
The one responsible for your kerning?


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2016)

Also, don't piss off your psycho the rapist.


----------



## keven3477 (Jan 11, 2016)

Veho said:


>



Seems legit. not sketchy at all.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *Vader on weed*



Vader smokes weed erryday. That heavy breathing he does? That's him hitting the bong. 

Why do you think he's so mellow all the time? And why he's so chill when he meets Obi Wan again. 



Spoiler



It's medicinal.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## zeello (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 22, 2016)

When the judge asks which evidence contradicts the statement and you're like:


----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


I've seen that one actually, kind of awful both on both KFC's and the oil companies' parts


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I've seen that one actually, kind of awful both on both KFC's and the oil companies' parts


How much should a bucket of chicken cost? $29 can buy 7 whole rotisserie chickens where I live, is there more than that in the bucket?  



Anywhoo, here's a fabulous Obi Wan.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 24, 2016)

Veho said:


> How much should a bucket of chicken cost? $29 can buy 7 whole rotisserie chickens where I live, is there more than that in the bucket?


Probably paying for all that fat in the chicken.


Anyway.....


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Probably paying for all that fat in the chicken.


Wait, was he saying the bucket was too expensive or too cheap?


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 24, 2016)

Veho said:


> Wait, was he saying the bucket was too expensive or too cheap?


I think too expensive, also Shame on you for double posting!


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Shame on you for double posting!




My response:


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2016)

"Life doesn't get easier... We just get stronger."


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## zeello (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Jan 30, 2016)

I heard that one of these days, the order will overthrow the nobility for their corrupt behavior.


----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2016)

Too bad it's an english forum, because every quebecois and french people will find this hilarous :


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't have a funny pic, I just wanted to keep the 6666th post in this thread for myself 

sorry not sorry


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2016)

*deletes Nikola's post* 
*claims  #6666 for himself* 

It's good to be the king


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 31, 2016)

Veho said:


> *deletes Nikola's post*
> *claims  #6666 for himself*
> 
> It's good to be the king


Nuuuuu :< xD


----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 31, 2016)

My brain hurts.


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 4, 2016)

#RinBestGirl


----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## daxtsu (Feb 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> snip



Or, "largest stock of Pokémon games within 25 miles of my current location" (so he can avoid being massacred when the n00bs hit his store).


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Omg i remember playing worms on my ds. It ALWAYS happened


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


8^) mMM

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Magus said:


> www.rpgworldcomic.com


That's now a Japanese phone site.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2016)

"Here's Seedos. He is obsessed by *seeds.* You should try to talk with him."

It may seem to be nothing, but where I live, we usually use the word "graine" as a slang meaning "dick".
So, Seedos is obsessed with dicks 

Unfunny, I know, but my friend showed this to me, and I died of laughters.
I definitely have a dirty mind. I see references everywhere >.>


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> "Here's Seedos. He is obsessed by *seeds.* You should try to talk with him."
> 
> It may seem to be nothing, but where I live, we usually use the word "graine" as a slang meaning "dick".
> So, Seedos is obsessed with dicks
> ...


Can you see references in me(me)?


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 6, 2016)

Veho said:


>


That reminds me of Mako and Gamagori from Kill la Kill lol


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2016)

Veho said:


>


@Sicklyboy , is that you?


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> @Sicklyboy , is that you?



Naw man, that's @cearp.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here is another one


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> @Sicklyboy , is that you?



Fuck me I wish it was, but no I'm just a fatass.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2016)

uh, Lesser Dog doll?


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Feb 8, 2016)

Funyarinpa
To not know the definition is blasphemous.
What do you mean "what the hell is a funyarinpa"? You mean...you don't know?! How could you not know?! That's...that's practically blasphemous. Say you're sorry! Apologize to the funyarinpa!

and if you see an *Elephant,* You better apologies to it.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Funyarinpa
> To not know the definition is blasphemous.
> What do you mean "what the hell is a funyarinpa"? You mean...you don't know?! How could you not know?! That's...that's practically blasphemous. Say you're sorry! Apologize to the funyarinpa!
> 
> and if you see an *Elephant,* You better apologies to it.


Junpei besto waifu


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2016)

Warning: long and huge. 

http://imgur.com/OqRDvj5


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 8, 2016)

Veho said:


> http://i.imgur.com/OqRDvj5.gif


Holy shit, that's the longest gif I've ever seen.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah that was some 65 megs that every page viewer would have had to download. Made it a link.

So as not to be a complete killjoy though I will go with if you are all not reading http://what-if.xkcd.com/1/ from time to time you probably should be.


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Yeah that was some 65 megs that every page viewer would have had to download. Made it a link.


Thank you. 


When will the Temp finally enable webm embedding


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 10, 2016)

I still didn't finish Virtue's Last Reward, but I can confirm this.


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> *snip*


Speaking of that mirror...


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2016)

Spoiler: Warning: Force Awakens spoilers!


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2016)

Veho said:


>


My friend the tetris straight line might have some words to say there.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 12, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> My friend the tetris straight line might have some words to say there.


tetris straight line? you mean the one that never appear when you need one, leading you to lose the game...


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 12, 2016)

You need to be able to work with what you have, especially as I am usually having a few with me ready for action and leaving them unable to be somewhere else.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Feb 13, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 38637


nice spongebob reference.


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2016)

Spoiler: Warning, Force Awakens spoiler


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2016)

I've had it with your bullshit, you yellow vermin!


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2016)

http://0.media.collegehumor.cvcdn.com/81/26/69471e7254965e2bbcf773fd245af691.gif]


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> http://0.media.collegehumor.cvcdn.com/81/26/69471e7254965e2bbcf773fd245af691.gif


when the dad look at his child after he fell, it reminds me this


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## zeello (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2016)

zeello said:


> *snip*


Should I validate this post with a "Like"?


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *snip*


And "Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo" is a correct sentence in English, and the following is a grammatically correct poem in Chinese: 

Shíshì shīshì Shī Shì, shì shī, shì shí shí shī.

Shì shíshí shì shì shì shī.

Shí shí, shì shí shī shì shì.

Shì shí, shì Shī Shì shì shì.

Shì shì shì shí shī, shì shǐ shì, shǐ shì shí shī shìshì.

Shì shí shì shí shī shī, shì shíshì.

Shíshì shī, Shì shǐ shì shì shíshì.

Shíshì shì, Shì shǐ shì shí shì shí shī.

Shí shí, shǐ shí shì shí shī shī, shí shí shí shī shī.

Shì shì shì shì.

No, really.



And now for something completely different.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2016)

^ That dawg s creepy


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2016)

It's disgusting!!


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2016)

Poor doggy   

You people suck


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2016)

And go right to spooning?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Feb 24, 2016)

are we allowed to post memes?
(not SHIT memes though)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Feb 24, 2016)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/54/94/c6/5494c6e4ce60f96dfc1121ee22c6c0bd.png


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Flame (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 26, 2016)

TakenOutOfContext.JPG


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2016)

I was googling for Ace Attorney images when...






Seriously, WHY THE FUCK DO I ALWAYS HAPPEN TO REACH LEWD STUFF ON GOOGLE IMAGE?


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I was googling for Ace Attorney images when...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't google Gardevoir, especially not shiny Gardevoir.

I made that mistake once. 

ONCE.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Don't google Gardevoir, especially not shiny Gardevoir.
> 
> I made that mistake once.
> 
> ONCE.


Oh, I made worse. lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Don't google Gardevoir, especially not shiny Gardevoir.
> 
> I made that mistake once.
> 
> ONCE.


I TYPED GARDEVOIR, ONLY, NOT BOOBS OR SEX OR HOT OR WHATEVER, JUST *GARDEVOIR*


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 27, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> I TYPED GARDEVOIR, ONLY, NOT BOOBS OR SEX OR HOT OR WHATEVER, JUST *GARDEVOIR*


...I-I warned you...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> ...I-I warned you...


The only conclusion I have is: Google KNOWS what we are looking for, this is the only possibility.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> The only conclusion I have is: Google KNOWS what we are looking for, this is the only possibility.


You are lucky you didn't see any... male ones.

My eyes have been scarred for life.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2016)

seriously mega gardevoir...




Those hips and that butt O.O


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2016)

THIS IS NOW A GARDEVOIR THREAD


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> The only conclusion I have is: Google KNOWS what we are looking for, this is the only possibility.


Not surprising since it personalises your search results.


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *sushi*


No no no no, this is a much better guide: 




And here's a kitten:


----------



## Touko White (Feb 27, 2016)

https://i.imgflip.com/itqms.jpg
oh how much I love memes from ImgFlip.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 40509


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Excelsiior (Feb 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


Without Natur, else it would be natural science in english. And and without en suffix, thats plural and it's singular in all other languages in your pic. tl;dr creator doesn't know how to dictionary.


----------



## Touko White (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *fun with German*



To be fair,  Naturwissenschaften  should be "Natural sciences" in English, and that's not much shorter. 


And now for something completely different:


----------



## Games&Stuff (Feb 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


Here, science is "wetenschap" or "natuurwetenschappen", depends on the way you look at it.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 29, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 40669


Wasn't it posted on facebook yesterday? Lol


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Wasn't it posted on facebook yesterday? Lol


I couldn't stop laughing at it and I felt like sharing it with everyone! Because Communism.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 29, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I couldn't stop laughing at it and I felt like sharing it with everyone! Because Communism.


Same for the Corrin Flakes right?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Same for the Corrin Flakes right?


----------



## Touko White (Feb 29, 2016)

I just had to do that.


----------



## Veho (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, there goes that meme:


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 29, 2016)

Veho said:


> Well, there goes that meme:


i dont get it...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 29, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get it...


It's a reference to one of his movies.
It was a dream inside another dream.
This little object was used to know if he was in a dream, or not.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 29, 2016)

oh.... OH.... HAHAHA XD


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 29, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> oh.... OH.... HAHAHA XD


It was even parodied in South Park and The Simpsons.


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It's a reference to one of his movies.
> It was a dream inside another dream.
> This little object was used to know if he was in a dream, or not.


Which movie? xD

Oh nvm, just found out it's Inception.
Been meaning to watch that for a long time but never did lol


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 29, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Which movie? xD
> 
> Oh nvm, just found out it's Inception.
> Been meaning to watch that for a long time but never did lol


You totally should! It's very good.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2016)

Just leaving this here for future use:


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2016)

Also, this:


----------



## Touko White (Mar 1, 2016)

Veho said:


> Just leaving this here for future use:


this is for 4chan


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2016)

Bortz said:


> View attachment 41018


Ok. This one made ma laught


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 3, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 41213


True, because the only game i remember so far that nintendo fans asked for and they made, was : Super Mario Maker


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> True, because the only game i remember so far that nintendo fans asked for and they made, was : Super Mario Maker


Well to be fair, we did ask for Red and Blue on the 3DS. Sure they are just VC, but at least they listened to that.


----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Mar 4, 2016)

are you joking me


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2016)

Sweet potato, cassava, apples (of which potatoes are the ground variety in several languages), barley, wheat and rice all variously give us thinly fried/baked crispy things, can be sliced and deep fried (or at least processed and used as a fat and salt injection mechanism) and you can make booze out of most things.

It is nice to see an American appreciating the variety things a potato can do, hopefully they will also learn to appreciate the variety of potatoes out there one day as well.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> View attachment 41299
> are you joking me


ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!
A MAC?!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, that username... Are you a porn star?


----------



## Touko White (Mar 5, 2016)

no, I'm not a porn star
and what is so wrong with OS X, it works


----------



## zeello (Mar 6, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> and what is so wrong with OS X, it works


hmm, it already sounds way better than Windows


----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 6, 2016)

Ahh circular logic stupidity.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2016)

My life in a nutshell


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> My life in a nutshell


Which one are you?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2016)

Veho said:


> Which one are you?


the one on the right of course. lol


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> the one on the right of course. lol


The barista or the customer?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2016)

Veho said:


> The barista or the customer?


Me, as a coffee addict, the customer >.>


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 9, 2016)

Virtue's Last Reward. 
Virtue's Last Reward so much.
Can't wait for Zero Time Dilemma D:


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Erikku (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## zeello (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2016)

Best product design ever. 







I love the understated elegance and restraint.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 11, 2016)

oh fucking hell, don't confuse my eyes, they're bad enough as it is


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2016)

Veho said:


>


The advantage here is, you just need to shove a mop stick up its ass. It will work the same.


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## daxtsu (Mar 11, 2016)

Veho said:


> Best product design ever.
> 
> I love the understated elegance and restraint.



I feel like I just read a real-life forum spam advertisement.


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2016)

What could have been:


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 12, 2016)

Veho said:


> What could have been:


Am I missing something?


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Am I missing something?


You are missing what could have been


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2016)

Veho said:


> What could have been:


Ahhhhhhh is this actually a thing somewhere???? Or did this (as implied) end with the comics?


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ahhhhhhh is this actually a thing somewhere???? Or did this (as implied) end with the comics?


This was never a thing. Watterson is and has always been always aggressively opposed to any sort of Calvin & Hobbes merchandise, cartoons, movie adaptations and games.


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## BORTZ (Mar 14, 2016)

I got in trouble over the weekend


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 14, 2016)

Bortz said:


> I got in trouble over the weekend
> 
> View attachment 42317


Is that like a new meme now or something? I've been seeing that notification thing alot


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2016)

Bortz said:


> I got in trouble over the weekend



Maybe it was just the catchy themetune that played over that, right earworm that is
♫
Spiderman, Spiderman,
Does whomever a spider can.
shoots a web any size
If you're not careful between your eyes.
Look out! Here comes the Spiderman.

Is he strong, is he hard?
He's got radioactive blood
Does he swing, what about head?
Take a look at his bed.
Hey there! There blows the Spiderman.

In the chill of the night,
at the scene of the clim(ax)
Like a streak of "light"
He "arrives" just in time!

Spiderman, Spiderman,
Friendly neighborhood Spiderman.
Wealth and fame, he's ignored—
Action is his reward.
To him,
Life is a great big bang-fest—
Wherever there's a schoolgirl hang-out,
You'll find the Spiderman!
♫


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2016)

http://i.giphy.com/3o7abkti7UphSopcl2.gif/


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2016)

The 3ds section in a nutshell

http://i.imgur.com/tqYnfuN.gifv


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2016)

Veho said:


>


African or European
With mushroom or without mushroom?


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> African or European
> With mushroom or without mushroom?


Trick question, it was the green mushroom.


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Flame (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Mar 16, 2016)

oh that's for some people at my school, then


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> oh that's for some people at my school, then


Same, I'm a slut for food that I can afford


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2016)

Dammit Veho! 

I almost spilled my cola on my laptop when I saw this


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 19, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Off-topic, but holy shit, when do they plan to release the new Evangelion movie? lol


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Mar 20, 2016)

Veho said:


>


PINGU!


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2016)

*NOOT NOOT*


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Mar 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>



this actualy is zootopia's secret ending.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 23, 2016)

what have I done...


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 23, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> what have I done...
> View attachment 43355


Am I... supposed to know who those two are?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 23, 2016)

I am terrible at human faces but they look nothing alike -- I dare say the older guy has detached earlobes where the young one might not, both have somewhat different shaped noses (especially nostril placement), lips are different, top guy looks like he has brown eyes where the other are blue or green. I can't see the older guy's chin but there is a decent chance he has a far squarer jaw.

Anyway like young NikolaMiljevic I have no idea who either of those are, let alone why it might be funny to imply one is an older version of the other.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 23, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I am terrible at human faces but they look nothing alike -- I dare say the older guy has detached earlobes where the young one might not, both have somewhat different shaped noses (especially nostril placement), lips are different, top guy looks like he has brown eyes where the other are blue or green. I can't see the older guy's chin but there is a decent chance he has a far squarer jaw.
> 
> Anyway like young NikolaMiljevic I have no idea who either of those are, let alone why it might be funny to imply one is an older version of the other.


The point is they don't look alike. One is a youtuber (LeafyIsHere) and the other is a US Politician(also known as The Zodiac Killer) (Ted Cruz). Since no one found it funny, I've reported it to request it be removed.


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Since no one found it funny, I've reported it to request it be removed.


And I have rejected your report     You will have to learn to live with your shame


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 24, 2016)

Veho said:


> And I have rejected your report     You will have to learn to live with your shame





Spoiler: rip






Spoiler: oshit






Spoiler: really edgy






Spoiler: viewer discretion advised






Spoiler: just a social experiment






Spoiler: prepare your anus

























I have come to terms with my shame now... Carry on.


----------



## daxtsu (Mar 24, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> I have come to terms with my shame now... Carry on.



Man, p1ngpong badly needs some eye drops in that picture.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 24, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> The point is they don't look alike. One is a youtuber (LeafyIsHere) and the other is a US Politician(also known as The Zodiac Killer) (Ted Cruz). Since no one found it funny, I've reported it to request it be removed.


a youtuber and a politician... please tell me, why should i find this funny?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 24, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> a youtuber and a politician... please tell me, why should i find this funny?


You answer is in the quote.


TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Since no one found it funny, I've reported it to request it be removed.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 24, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> You answer is in the quote.


a youtuber and a politician?
I don't get it... not at all... please explain...


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 24, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> a youtuber and a politician?
> I don't get it... not at all... please explain...


"Since no one found it funny, I've reported it to request it be removed."






Seriously tho, it wasn't funny to you so pls stop, k thx.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 24, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> "Since no one found it funny, I've reported it to request it be removed."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but...?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2016)

and even there it is still worthless gaming on an ouya.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 27, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Funny. I tried a FPS with mouse+keyboard yesterday for the first time. I'm surprized how well it works!


----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## migles (Mar 28, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


>


it's funny, for the first time i watched the first iphone presentation some days ago, and when i saw that part "who wants a stylus" i immediatly said "but they made a stylus for 99 bucks last year"
"jobs" dude speech was really arrogant, i don't even know how the other companies didn't sue jobs for using their products as "bad examples"


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 28, 2016)

Can confirm.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 29, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Can confirm.


I loled XD


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Mar 29, 2016)

I just had to




(The second joke is that IE only just realise it was discontinued)


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## MlgPro (Mar 30, 2016)

T-hug said:


> For all these turn up ya speakers!!!
> 
> 
> Star Wars Gangsta Rap -  Friggin Hilarious
> ...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 30, 2016)

I SAW THIS ON MY FACEBOOK FEED


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 30, 2016)

Veho said:


>


That's some 2008 youtube right there.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 30, 2016)

Veho said:


>


This didn't make me laugh it's probably going to make me die inside because of the old youtube layout...
Also that would be 2011 when they introduced likes before then it was star ratings.


----------



## MlgPro (Mar 30, 2016)

Red skull anyone

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oops wrong file


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 1, 2016)

This is what Miitomo was made for.

@ElyosOfTheAbyss


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 1, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> This is what Miitomo was made for.
> 
> @ElyosOfTheAbyss


I recently got an email of Nintendo about it, and I don't even want to download it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Recently discovered this.


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2016)

Wonder what the latency of serial is.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, let's not bring forum drama into the happy funny pics thread, and leave it where we found it, kay? I don't want more petty squabbles. 


Here, have a huge tortoise and tiny tortoises. 






Tiny turtles should be called tartlets.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 4, 2016)

Nvm I remember.


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 6, 2016)

Veho said:


>


I knew that would happen lol

It would be funny if the gif lasted for like 50 hours and the Game Boy would just be chilling there smiling xD


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 6, 2016)

Veho said:


>


If this was a game, I would play it


----------



## Flame (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 7, 2016)

Someone needs to stop me.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 8, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Someone needs to stop me.


She only knows one song that she sings in the whole game :/


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 8, 2016)

Games&Stuff said:


> She only knows one song that she sings in the whole game :/


And it's damn beautiful


----------



## Games&Stuff (Apr 8, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> And it's damn beautiful


You are the ocean gray waves blablabla


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 8, 2016)

Started playing Undertale for the first time, lovin' it







And Sans' puns, holy shit lol


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 8, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Started playing Undertale for the first time, lovin' it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2016)

Coincidence? I THINK NOT!


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2016)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2016)

Dammit Flame, you're posting broken links again! "Referral Denied  You don't have permission to access "http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]_V1_UY1200_CR88,0,630,1200_AL_.jpg" on this server." 
Rehost before posting, geeze   



And now for something completely different:


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 12, 2016)

This seriously just happened in episode 21 of Pokemon XY&Z.
I lost my shit when it happened and LOL'd so hard xD


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 12, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> This seriously just happened in episode 21 of Pokemon XY&Z.
> I lost my shit when it happened and LOL'd so hard xD








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 14, 2016)

*starts a shiny hunt*


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## FTRBND (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


Why Thumbs down?


----------



## pbanj (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2016)

I am told it is a hereditary trait too.

Just like ur mum?


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 17, 2016)

Bro-tip: Don't stand too close to a wall when catching something in a bottle in Majora's Mask.


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2016)

Link is an airhead. 
Way to perpetuate the dumb blonde stereotype, Nintendo.


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 17, 2016)

Veho said:


>


If seen other versions of this image....


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> If seen other versions of this image....


So did I


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 18, 2016)

Best name for a cookie EVER.

kek


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2016)

"Pop" kek?  

2/10, apply yourself: 











(Both Popkek and Topkek are pretty good cakes, too. Nice and moist   )


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 18, 2016)

Veho said:


> "Pop" kek?
> 
> 2/10, apply yourself:
> 
> ...


LOL haven't seen those in stores here xD But it seems like they're both made by the same company lol


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Apr 19, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Someone needs to stop me.





Games&Stuff said:


> She only knows one song that she sings in the whole game :/





NikolaMiljevic said:


> And it's damn_ butchered_.


I felt it entirely necessary to stop lurking for a moment and correct this statement.

Obligatory picture.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 19, 2016)

They even drew the circle pad smudge holy shit


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 19, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> They even drew the circle pad smudge holy shit


Never seen a circle pad smudge before.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 19, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> Never seen a circle pad smudge before.


It appears all the time on the original 3DS models lol


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 19, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> It appears all the time on the original 3DS models lol


I have an o3DS and it never happened for me and Ive had it since release :|


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 19, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> I have an o3DS and it never happened for me and Ive had it since release :|


Dunno, it appeared on mine ever since I bought it, together with the two lines on the top screen, where the bottom screen lies (one of them can be seen on my pic). The circle pad smudge can be wiped off, but the lines on the top screen can't, at least not for me.


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 19, 2016)

Shots fired


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 20, 2016)

I am starting to see why people say that this is their favorite anime.


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2016)

Joke's on gramps, though: his grandson tricked him into blowing a huge cock.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 46495


STAY SALTY


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 23, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Someone needs to stop me.


me for the past 2 weeks


----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2016)

Veho said:


>


I'm a pervert >.>
I see an ass.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm a pervert >.>
> I see an ass.


As far as I can tell it's an edited picture and that's what you're supposed to see


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't see anything wrong on driving on 45 miles per hour


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 46897
> View attachment 46898


I remember watching
Porn hub
Porn hub
Cartoon Network 
Porn hub


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## JustAKirby (Apr 27, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


>


But I failed algebr-

*crashes*
My Pic
l
l
v



Spoiler: Amaterasu!


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Is this a Chrono Trigger reference?


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Is this a Chrono Trigger reference?


No, it's a Jetsons / Flintstones reference


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2016)

Veho said:


> No, it's a Jetsons / Flintstones reference


No, I mean, the reply to the jetsons image


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## JustAKirby (Apr 28, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 47172


Screw all the other heroes. Ill just take shrek.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 28, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> Screw all the other heroes. Ill just take shrek.


Shrek? Lol, Its Hulk!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

http://i.imgur.com/Nh902aV.webm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> No, I mean, the reply to the jetsons image


The reply is a Flintstones reference   

The implication/humor here is that the Flintstones (stone-age cavemen) and the Jetsons (space-age, flying cars, robots and jetpacks) live at the same time, and the gap is of wealth and not of time. What would it refer to in Chrono Trigger?


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 28, 2016)

Team Rocket actually started making convincing costumes.


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Team Rocket actually started making convincing costumes.


Why? It's not like they needed a convincing costume to fool Ash.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2016)

10 meg gif[/IMG]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 30, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


He probably drank a lot of rum when he got banned :^)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2016)

*The Kinds of People You'll See At Every Single Nerdy Convention*


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2016)

Omg


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Omg


That actually hurt to read

Although, the last time I did anything with a floppy disk was in 2nd grade, and it was of the "definitely not floppy" variety


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That actually hurt to read
> 
> Although, the last time I did anything with a floppy disk was in 2nd grade, and it was of the "definitely not floppy" variety


I was in 6th grade. I even used it in 7th grade, before they changed the whole school OSes to a crappy Linux that was even more buggy than Windows XP.


----------



## Dorimori (May 1, 2016)

is this good enough


----------



## Touko White (May 1, 2016)

You do realise, about theconvention thing VinsCool posted... you forget 'CAMMY FAN ONLY HERE TO GET HER(?) PICTURE WITH RACH"


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Omg


I don't think they were being serious.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I was in 6th grade. I even used it in 7th grade, before they changed the whole school OSes to a crappy Linux that was even more buggy than Windows XP.


weow, I was lucky I guess, my school didn't had 7th grade 
but I guess I wasn't lucky PCs side, I've been stuck with Window 98 at school MY WHOLE FUCKING LIFE


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I was in 6th grade. I even used it in 7th grade, before they changed the whole school OSes to a crappy Linux that was even more buggy than Windows XP.


You should edit and tell everyone : CONGRATULATION FOR ME : REPLY #7000


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2016)

Woopsie


----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 47628
> 
> Woopsie


you didnt edited your post


----------



## Dorimori (May 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 47628
> 
> Woopsie


Now I'm curious to what it was.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 47628
> 
> Woopsie


me too, im curious, what does it was?
PM me


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2016)

Just a Regular Show related image that was a bit suggestive, without obvious signs.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Dorimori (May 1, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Just a Regular Show related image that was a bit suggestive, without obvious signs.


Oh I saw that, I thought I saw it on a different site


----------



## Flame (May 2, 2016)




----------



## MlgPro (May 2, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (May 2, 2016)

Flame said:


> snip


how dare that peasant not care about our dark lord and savior, he should be choked and stabbed on the spot.


----------



## mgrev (May 3, 2016)




----------



## MlgPro (May 3, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BORTZ (May 3, 2016)




----------



## mgrev (May 3, 2016)

EDIT: look at my birthday...


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2016)




----------



## MlgPro (May 3, 2016)

mgrev said:


> View attachment 47864
> EDIT: look at my birthday...


Wow thats a rea movie coming out in 2017 what his this world come to


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> image


How about the original form


----------



## migles (May 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


is there source? youtube link?


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 4, 2016)

Inside gift box is.... PEA SHOOTER? But, you can make hair dryer for fun!


----------



## BORTZ (May 4, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2016)

migles said:


> is there source? youtube link?


I dunno. Found it on a random forum.


----------



## MlgPro (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 4, 2016)

MlgPro said:


>


"Vegan Butter"

It's called margarine.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 6, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2016)

Me playing Pokémon Amie


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 7, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Me playing Pokémon Amie
> View attachment 48183


I wish, someone should make that as a mod


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Veho (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>


This made me laugh


----------



## GhostLatte (May 9, 2016)




----------



## ComeTurismO (May 9, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 12, 2016)

dat hot fiya


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## BORTZ (May 13, 2016)

SAUSE KAY - KUUUUUNNNNNN


----------



## Lycan911 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 16, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2016)

same


----------



## Lycan911 (May 18, 2016)

Thanks @VinsCool for this pic


----------



## Lycan911 (May 19, 2016)

*NSFW*



Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 20, 2016)




----------



## supermario18 (May 20, 2016)

Sorry if this this is off topic, but this thread started over 13 years ago! 0_0


----------



## EarlAB (May 20, 2016)

And I just "raped" a girl on Call of Duty.


----------



## The Catboy (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 20, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


>


FE Fates spoiler:



Spoiler



Of course she won't. Do you want her to melt into nothingness?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Veho (May 21, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 21, 2016)

Well in that case he does have their full support and the full power of their arsenal behind him.


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2016)

"DEPORT THE OCTOLINGS!"


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> "DEPORT THE OCTOLINGS!"


I wish I could shitpost that artistically


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 50228


LOL I saw it on Facebook XD


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2016)

NOTHING SUSPICIOUS HAPPENED WHATSOEVER






NO NEED TO CHECK, EVERYTHING IS FINE! 

WHY WOULD YOU SAY SOMETHING HAPPENED, WHY WOULD YOU THINK THAT


----------



## Touko White (May 22, 2016)

Veho said:


> NOTHING SUSPICIOUS HAPPENED WHATSOEVER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit, an Acer
no wonder it's telling you that in case the crappy computer decided to format itself or do some other stupid shit

is quite worrying tbf


----------



## Feeling it! (May 22, 2016)

This is all I got.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NikolaMiljevic said:


>


I just searched through alot of these and I could only find 1 real good pic and even afew that you posted were bad. -_-


----------



## Lycan911 (May 22, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I just searched through alot of these and I could only find 1 real good pic and even afew that you posted were bad. -_-


Umm, okay? lol


----------



## Feeling it! (May 22, 2016)

Veho said:


>


ok this took first place.


----------



## migles (May 22, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> View attachment 49395


where can i get the "later" operating system for my apple devices?


----------



## Touko White (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 22, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


>


WHERE IS THE DISLIKE BUTTON?!?!?!?!


----------



## Noctosphere (May 22, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Veho (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 24, 2016)

Danganronpa fans will understand


----------



## Lycan911 (May 24, 2016)

Great...?


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Great...?


$200 to $400 on eBay, not to be sneezed at.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (May 24, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


>


awwwwwww <3


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


My parents basically.


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


I tried that once.
No savestates that I could find, rewinding time is frowned up, progression takes ages, restarting is a pain if you do pick the wrong skillset, restarting is a pain if you break some of the rules or you end up with vast tracts of the game unavailable to you, animals only have food and maybe fur or leather on them if you kill them, said food and fur you also have to treat to be useful, grinding for , you are compelled to rest every 20 hours or so and need to find somewhere "safe" to do it, depending upon where you start it is not translated. Sure the map is big and the physics engine is near unrivalled, if somewhat complex and hard to manipulate at times. The views are not bad, if a bit banal at times, and there is a decent music library. The vehicles are a bit uninspired but handling is very realistic. All in all I am not sure I can suggest it, I mean some might get a kick out of it but it is not for everybody.


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 25, 2016)

The Adventures of Creepy Shepard 


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2016)




----------



## elmoemo (May 26, 2016)

https://twitter.com/funnysoitis/status/734881049927417856


----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2016)

elmoemo said:


> https://twitter.com/funnysoitis/status/734881049927417856


For a second I thought funnystory had a twitter account.


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 27, 2016)

Veho said:


>




I did not get the joke.
Abort Retry Ignore?


----------



## migles (May 27, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I did not get the joke.
> Abort Retry Ignore?


I hope you like the UDP joke i just sent you.. it's not my problem that you didn't get it..


----------



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I did not get the joke.
> Abort Retry Ignore?



I must confess it took me rather too long to get that it was about computers and not disinfectant.


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Didn't know pigs took Dead Kennedys songs literally



Anyway better do some pictures
Apparently FAST6191's guide to parenting caught on more than I thought


 

Also I very nearly got this for the title alone


----------



## Lycan911 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


I wonder if this is going to somehow get you a suspension.............


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I wonder if this is going to somehow get you a suspension.............


Vulpes liked the pic, so I highly doubt it


----------



## EarlAB (May 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Vulpes liked the pic, so I highly doubt it


Plus, Vinny has the admins and mods by the balls. loljk


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Vulpes liked the pic, so I highly doubt it



What if I was liking the fact that you had posted an image that would get you suspended?


----------



## VinsCool (May 29, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> What if I was liking the fact that you had posted an image that would get you suspended?


Well shit.

There goes the stain on my warningless profile. Fuck


----------



## Lycan911 (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>


for me, you'd say 'every board I touch - gets spammed'


----------



## Lycan911 (May 29, 2016)

So yeah, I was going around town with my mom this morning, buying some stuff, and A WILD YUGO APPEARED on the sidewalk. 






The road is being reconstructed, and there are signs that tell cars to take a different route, but this guy was like "nope"


----------



## EarlAB (May 29, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> -snip-


Mine is a toilet sentinel, murder pancake, chicken dinner hybrid.

...gotta catch 'em all?


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2016)

Veho said:


>


thats... creepy... a shrek creepypasta


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2016)

Wow mate you should check out these pictures.
You can see her... everything.


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 30, 2016)

so just found this


----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


>


God....
@Alan Treecko just liked that post of mine on page 316


----------



## Salamencizer (May 30, 2016)

T-hug said:


> For all these turn up ya speakers!!!
> 
> 
> Star Wars Gangsta Rap -  Friggin Hilarious
> ...


I was three years old when this was posted
Wow


----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> I was three years old when this was posted
> Wow


I was 9


----------



## Salamencizer (May 30, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Oh good, I got fa-
I mean do some manly things


----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 30, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> I was three years old when this was posted
> Wow


I was 8 lol


----------



## daxtsu (May 31, 2016)

Kudos if you can edit the original image better than my lame MS Paint skills allowed for.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 31, 2016)

SILLY FOX ALERT

I don't think I can embed Instagram videos here, and I'm too lazy to convert it to gif, so here you go:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGDpXrOjJ90


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Jun 1, 2016)

dafuq @Crystal the Glaceon


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> dafuq @Crystal the Glaceon


That is seriously in my News Feed right now


----------



## Touko White (Jun 1, 2016)

wow, what idiots, though...
"I am offensive and I find this blind"


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2016)

While I am hoping it is an "only in septic land" type court case I imagine it is going to be somewhat more banal and we find it is more that a blind person was a passenger or that someone was technically blind by some scale but not quite enough to be stopped from driving (there are some distinctions).

Also I don't get the Chernobyl one -- as long as you do not eat the local wildlife it is supposedly a good place to visit.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 1, 2016)

Veho said:


> Spoiler



Would you believe I've seen someone nail himself to a wall, and another nail himself to a floor?

And still another nailed himself....to himself. (nail went through two of his fingers. Scout's honor)


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Would you believe I've seen someone nail himself to a wall, and another nail himself to a floor?
> 
> And still another nailed himself....to himself. (nail went through two of his fingers. Scout's honor)


With a nailgun? Yes.  
I wouldn't believe they did it using a hammer 




FAST6191 said:


> While I am hoping it is an "only in septic land" type court case I imagine it is going to be somewhat more banal and we find it is more that a blind person was a passenger or that someone was technically blind by some scale but not quite enough to be stopped from driving (there are some distinctions).


I assumed the "logic" went something like this: you can't order from a drive-through window if you're on foot; blind people can't drive; therefore, drive-through-only restaurants don't allow blind people, and that's discrimination.


----------



## migles (Jun 1, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


>


that's a really cool platypus! so weird!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## migles (Jun 2, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


what is that sausages thiings going into shark inside?
i thought it was the dudes bowels...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2016)

migles said:


> what is that sausages thiings going into shark inside?
> i thought it was the dudes bowels...


look when the camera is in the other angle, right above the guy, there's some kind of pipe, must be that


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## daxtsu (Jun 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-



Lmao, I remember that episode.


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Good lord, this is nightmare fuel


----------



## Touko White (Jun 3, 2016)

Imposter. Same phone case.


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2016)

With the L after it I then read it as 42. I think we all know what that means.


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> With the L after it I then read it as 42. I think we all know what that means.


It means you don't know how Roman numerals work


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 4, 2016)

Best reaction GIF ever.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## EarlAB (Jun 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-


I feel sick now.
I'm gonna go lie down. 
With my legs spread.
Since Vinny has a 160% chance he'll rape somebody.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Returnofganon (Jun 5, 2016)

@VinsCool you scared the shit out of me


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2016)

Returnofganon said:


> @VinsCool you scared the shit out of me


*winks* It was a pleasure!


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *thing*


I was going to say it doesn't really work outside its intended setting but then Returnofganon chimed in so yeah, it seems it does.


----------



## Returnofganon (Jun 5, 2016)

Well in my defense I only partially scrolled the page down so I couldn't see the bottom of the image and im sitting in the dark


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 5, 2016)

There, here's a preview of rise of the tomb raider


----------



## Ricken (Jun 6, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> There, here's a preview of rise of the tomb raider


We will have a working image SoonTM


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> There, here's a preview of rise of the tomb raider



Game of the year 2016 and 2017 right there   





Ricken said:


> We will have a working image SoonTM


We will have webm embedding enabled Never™. 




VinsCool said:


> *Link*


Well that's better than the over 9000 theories where everyone is in a coma or dead and in Hell. 



And now for something completely different:


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Xen0 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2016)

One of my favourite puns.


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2016)

Petition to replace the  smiley with this picture: 








The more you look the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it gets.


----------



## migles (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Jun 11, 2016)

wow lol


----------



## migles (Jun 11, 2016)

Touko White said:


> wow lol


less comenting, more pictures


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2016)

It's Gordon Ramsay!


----------



## migles (Jun 11, 2016)

pictures describing my life:


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It's Gordon Ramsay!


PLEASE TELL ME THAT'S PHOTOSHOPPED


----------



## migles (Jun 11, 2016)

not relate to my life, but funny as hill


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> PLEASE TELL ME THAT'S PHOTOSHOPPED


I don't think it is


----------



## migles (Jun 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I don't think it is


call animal abuse!! he has a scar on his face


----------



## nxwing (Jun 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


I saw that GIF on imgur the other day. Ucked me out


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It's Gordon Ramsay!


THIS MILK IS RAW!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2016)

Veho said:


> THIS MILK IS RAW!


The deer meat is so raw it still asks you to rp!


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 12, 2016)

I think her legs defy physics


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2016)

Context is key


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2016)

I had the same thing with my mum's dog ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/going-to-throw-a-stick-around-a-while-dogs-interest-depending.385090/ ) until the other day. Finally caught a baby one in the park as it was late on the sensing, hesitated, did not know where to run and then went for the longer distance. The result I have been describing as like what cats do with mice when they throw it in the air, however this was a German shepherd and a squirrel instead.
Traumatised some onlooking kid as well which was doubly amusing, though I did stop short of stepping on the squirrel's head and getting the dog back there to eat it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 17, 2016)

Spoiler: Before













Spoiler: After








#TrumpGot2DAY'd


----------



## Flame (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 17, 2016)

i guess celinedion is a fighting type who uses dance as fighting technics


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 18, 2016)

Flame said:


>




For some reason I believe I will be raided by them soon.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 18, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> For some reason I believe I will be raided by them soon.


The only thing that will be raided tonight is that fine ass on Norman Reedus.


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Davidosky99 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 20, 2016)

All I could think when seeing that


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jun 20, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> All I could think when seeing that



I have this somewhere around my house on VHS.  As soon as I saw the front tile I knew exactly the scene.  This movie is still better than the newest transformers film series by a mile.


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Dorimori (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 21, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Reminds me of this creepypasta for some reason:


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Jun 22, 2016)

these four people are also the most active at the moment, it seems, lol


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2016)

Spoiler alert. 










Metroid is a girl!


----------



## Touko White (Jun 22, 2016)

@Veho hahaha ^^


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 22, 2016)

here's one http://gbatemp.net/data/avatars/m/0/25.jpg?1451677780


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## EarlAB (Jun 23, 2016)

She'll be blowing the fuck out of her grandson?


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## BORTZ (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Flame (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 30, 2016)

Veho said:


>


That's how One Piece will end, just you wait.


----------



## almmiron (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2016)

Veho said:


> FRIENDSHIP!




Someone posted the extra panel:


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 2, 2016)

Flame said:


>


Wait, is that a Nes or a SNES?
it got cartridge like SNES but NES graphics


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 2, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Wait, is that a Nes or a SNES?
> it got cartridge like SNES but NES graphics


Famicom, I guess


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 2, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


>


And the boy is like G T F O
.
.
.
.
.
I have Windows 10 tho, no h8.


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I have Windows 10 tho, no h8.



Are you being threatened or held against your will? Blink twice if so.


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2016)

Looking for something to hail?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 4, 2016)

Whiever designed this did not think about the positioning.







--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 5, 2016)

@p1ngpong


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 5, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> @p1ngpong


BAN BAN BAN
BAN FOR MOCKING @p1ngpong


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 7, 2016)

Installing Miitomo again was a mistake.






It even made me spend 50 My Nintendo points on the bow and arrow fml


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Installing Miitomo again was a mistake.



All I could think when seeing that was "with the size of that head is it going to end like the easter island statues when he fossilises"


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2016)

And on a related note...


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2016)

The next Sonic game will feature photorealistic graphics:


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2016)

The whole internet right now


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 9, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


>


Was that real?


Veho said:


>


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Was that real?


yup lol


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Jul 11, 2016)

Veho said:


>


wouldn't this just result in less pokemon battles having a more peaceful coexistence with the pokemon.

No wonder they riot.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> wouldn't this just result in less pokemon battles having a more peaceful coexistence with the pokemon.
> 
> No wonder they riot.


That may be more true than you imagine, doing video in picture thread


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 12, 2016)

My college campus.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 12, 2016)

Veho said:


>


The Overwatch one is soooo true


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 12, 2016)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> My college campus.


And?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 12, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> And?


yea i dont get it either, whats so funny in it?


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 12, 2016)

If you look closely, every last one of them is playing Pokemon Go 
This is summer, and those aren't students.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 12, 2016)

Oooooohhhh


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 12, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 50228


I don't get it. What was the joke?


----------



## air2004 (Jul 12, 2016)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> If you look closely, every last one of them is playing Pokemon Go
> This is summer, and those aren't students.


Now that there's funny


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Jul 13, 2016)

Bernie supporters after he conceded and decided to join Hillary


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Bernie supporters after he conceded and decided to join Hillary


What was he supposed to do, support Trump? 


Some other Bernie supporters after he conceded and decided to join Hillary:


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2016)

;O;


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Human centipede in the bottom left?


----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2016)

This describes pretty much what Pokémon Go would be if Pokémons were real.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> This describes pretty much what Pokémon Go would be if Pokémons were real.
> -snip-


Couldn't they just... tape the cable to his cheeks or something ._.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 17, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Couldn't they just... tape the cable to his cheeks or something ._.


Seems like not.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 18, 2016)

weebs


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 18, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> weebs
> View attachment 56509


It's under copyright


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 18, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> weebs
> View attachment 56509


Some games have incredible English dubs, not gonna lie.

But some games are like "Let's find some hobos on the street and let them voice our characters, that's a great idea".

Those kinds of games deserve undubs.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 18, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It's under copyright


I broke the VinsCool NDA, didn't I


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## CeeDee (Jul 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


I googled "lucario" as I needed an image for reference and there suggestive images easily visible, along with straight-up yiff art in the fourth row of images.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> I googled "lucario" as I needed an image for reference and there suggestive images easily visible, along with straight-up yiff art in the fourth row of images.


Same happened with "Braixen" ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Same happened with "Braixen" ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


A lot of the more popular Pokemon do this to be honest. 

Not that Google's the best place to search for yiff art, but still, it's rather interesting.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> A lot of the more popular Pokemon do this to be honest.
> 
> Not that Google's the best place to search for yiff art, but still, it's rather interesting.


Google always thows r34 stuff actually, sooooo ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Google always thows r34 stuff actually, sooooo ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


_googles "judy hopps"
finds more yiff_
can confirm


----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)

Veho said:


> Spoiler


wow that's some hardcore shit right there ._.


----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Jul 20, 2016)

Veho said:


> snip





Why are you trying to make us cry mister veho?


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 20, 2016)

The name of this thread is "post here *funny *pictures".
Why, @Veho


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 20, 2016)

thats not funny @Veho 
that's sad


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2016)

And now back to our regular programming:


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 20, 2016)

Veho said:


> And now back to our regular programming:


You've still got a ways to redeem yourself.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nick Wilde parents are very familiar.


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## EarlAB (Jul 21, 2016)

Veho said:


> -snip-


Me irl because I'm a ginger and I burn way too easily...
It's even worse because I'm so hot.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jul 22, 2016)

https://hsto.org/files/346/db9/4ba/346db94ba44440319cb9c37f07802b0f.gif


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 23, 2016)

I was expecting more when I saw VinsCool posting in the funny pictures thread.


----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 23, 2016)

TakenOutOfContext.jpg


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2016)

That image appears to have travelled the seven seas and returned slightly worse for wear. I have not seen that much too much reencoding image noise in years.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 24, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> That image appears to have travelled the seven seas and returned slightly worse for wear. I have not seen that much too much reencoding image noise in years.


That's the true magic of JPEG compression.

Seriously though, we really need to get rid of this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Seriously though, we really need to get rid of this.



That seems like quite a bit of work for not a lot of gain


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That's the true magic of JPEG compression.
> 
> Seriously though, we really need to get rid of this.


No, we need to go deeper! 








EDIT: 

Oh, and about that fire under the sea, don't think the creators weren't well aware of that:


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2016)

Veho said:


> snip


That's scary.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2016)

"wow dad has not aged a day"?


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 25, 2016)

Veho said:


>


GOD GARY, WHAT HAPENNED TO YOUR FACE


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> GOD GARY, WHAT HAPENNED TO YOUR FACE


Problem?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 26, 2016)

Veho said:


> Problem?


YES IVE GOT A PROBLEM, HES A TROLL


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> YES IVE GOT A PROBLEM, HES A TROLL


Well _duh_, Blue/Gary is a troll.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## endoverend (Jul 28, 2016)

I almost want a different thread for webcomics cause chainsawsuit has so many good ones.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2016)

Stolen from @VinsCool's facebook


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Stolen from @VinsCool's facebook
> View attachment 57574


It was stolen from @Margen67's twitter actually XD


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It was stolen from @Margen67's twitter actually XD


Pirateception


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## endoverend (Jul 28, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Relatable aggressive grace-saying.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2016)

That looks like two of the worst types of pizza put together, assuming those are olives. Earlier you posted pictures that apparently went for the feels, now you post pictures that turn stomachs. At least it had the decency to be a thin crust though.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 31, 2016)

Veho said:


>


What am I watching


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What am I watching


My usual reply would be that it's Schrödinger's pizza, that is every type of pizza at the same time, and it exists in all states at once until you open the oven to observe it, at which point the waveform collapses into one kind of pizza. 

But upon further inspection, it appears to be a single pizza in various stages of being baked, so now I'm stumped. 

And now for something completely different.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 1, 2016)

Veho said:


>


what is this diagonal lane crossing the pizza?


----------



## Jao Chu (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 1, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> View attachment 57849


Politically incorrect indeed


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Politically incorrect indeed


Factually incorrect as well. I am pretty sure those things that lives in caves and lose their eyesight get more sunlight than the average anime fan.


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 2, 2016)

Spoiler: Warning! 4chan! /b/!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2016)

What an uncouth school I must have gone to.
Farting was funny there, at least until it stunk the room out, and certainly not embarrassing.


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Spoiler: Warning! 4chan! /b/!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 57903


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 2, 2016)

I was DM'ing Bell Canada telling them to put me on their do not call list, and I ended up using '2 DAY' at the end and I'm proud :happy:


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 5, 2016)

Spoiler: Warning! 4chan stuff


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 6, 2016)

when you get sent back to the ricefields


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 7, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 58289


Why would you want to be inside a pokeball
And what if the gardevoir's a guy


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 7, 2016)

Jao Chu said:


> View attachment 57849








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Salamencizer said:


> Why would you want to be inside a pokeball
> And what if the gardevoir's a guy


A male gardevoir is a Gallade.


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> A male gardevoir is a Gallade.


Nah brah, Gardevoir can be male: 

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Gardevoir_(Pokémon)


----------



## migles (Aug 7, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Why would you want to be inside a pokeball
> And what if the gardevoir's a guy


crystall actually prefers males


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 7, 2016)

Veho said:


> Nah brah, Gardevoir can be male:
> 
> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Gardevoir_(Pokémon)


Then how do I get a Gallade?
This is getting confusing.....


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 8, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Then how do I get a Gallade?
> This is getting confusing.....


You need a male kirlia
 And a dawn stone
Feed the thing the stone
Boom
Profit!


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 9, 2016)

Spoiler: WARNING! 4chan!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Why would you want to be inside a pokeball
> And what if the gardevoir's a guy


I refer to this post


Also


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 12, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 12, 2016)

How I feel when I log on gbatemp.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 12, 2016)

This made me laugh today


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 12, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> This made me laugh today


i only see [ IMG ]


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 12, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> This made me laugh today


I'm sending this to all my friends xD


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 13, 2016)

And this made me feel a bit sad






I know this is a funny picture thread but I wanted to share.


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 13, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> And this made me feel a bit sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor guy.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 13, 2016)

Anfroid said:


> Poor guy.


it's a she, not a he -_-


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 13, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> it's a she, not a he -_-


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2016)

I think Metroid is a cool guy, eh kills aliens and doesn't afraid of anyone.


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 15, 2016)

I helped make this and we already got it on know your meme so I think this belongs on here where I can trust some people I guess I kinda don't really fucking care. @[email protected]

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


You are a member in monadohell?


----------



## Veho (Aug 16, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> You are a member in monadohell?



Lol wut?


----------



## endoverend (Aug 17, 2016)

Speaking of the Olympics


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2016)

"Oh no, he escaped! :C"


----------



## Veho (Aug 17, 2016)

Yet another sentence I never thought I would live to see.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 17, 2016)

You never read an attention grabbing word followed by news of police shutting down a place trying to find someone that attacked some nerds?


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Aug 18, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 59245


If I'm not mistaken, isn't the lore explanation that it jumps high enough that it "flies"?


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 18, 2016)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> If I'm not mistaken, isn't the lore explanation that it jumps high enough that it "flies"?


Dunno


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 18, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Aug 18, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> You never read an attention grabbing word followed by news of police shutting down a place trying to find someone that attacked some nerds?


Well sure, if you're going to generalize that much then yes.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 19, 2016)

*heavy breathing*


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)

Real_Redwolf said:


> *heavy breathing*
> View attachment 59398


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


weird, but when it says IM BROKEN i can no longer see its posterior right paw (at the left)


----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## migles (Aug 19, 2016)

Veho said:


>



hey weird crazy folks of the internet, how does it feel like to use fur to clean your butt?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 59495


Lol I've seen this on facebook earlier today.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 59495


Filthy peasants, merely pressing the power button hasn't actually turned computers off since 1995  ;O;


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2016)

Veho said:


> Filthy peasants, merely pressing the power button hasn't actually turned computers off since 1995  ;O;


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2016)

Why does "press" and "depress" mean the same thing? 

Same with "bone" and "debone". 

Weird.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Aug 20, 2016)

Veho said:


> Why does "press" and "depress" mean the same thing?
> 
> Same with "bone" and "debone".
> 
> Weird.


Aside from the illness of depression, I would assume depress means the same thing because it implies pressing.

And in my experience boning is used for pleasure while deboning is used for food.  Though I guess depending on who you are, either way they both mean the same 

Plus, don't get me started on how retarded half our idioms are.  Knee-deep, because we are totally head over heels into this thing.


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2016)

The comic is not that funny but the facial expressions in the last panel are brilliant:


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 59776


At least he has feet. Look at the characters from Awakening lol


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 26, 2016)

Me at a job interview


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2016)

Presenting better living through chemistry, as your (great/grand)mother knew it.


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 28, 2016)

You upload I upload


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


*mindblown


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 28, 2016)

OK, so I found this on the thread for Rudolph's GBA backup tool over on the VBA-M forums. Original found here.


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 28, 2016)

aaaaaaand then this happened yesterday


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 28, 2016)

Not really a funny picture, but I had to post it due to a huge mistake I did yesterday. My GF enjoyed rubbing the fact that I said "she is cute" on my face


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 2, 2016)

thread Cum bak to lyfe


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello Dark Ness my old friend. 



Salamencizer said:


> *I am duck gib bread*



No, duck, bread is bad for ducks: 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/coventry/hi/people_and_places/nature/newsid_9124000/9124132.stm

Sorry. No bread for you.


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 3, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 61171


The shadows in this are screwed


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

I hate neingag. Bad community, bad memes.



VinsCool said:


> Not really a funny picture, but I had to post it due to a huge mistake I did yesterday. My GF enjoyed rubbing the fact that I said "she is cute" on my face
> 
> View attachment 60498


I think the second picture's better


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

I feel queasy just reading it... >=>


----------



## air2004 (Sep 4, 2016)

Some of these pics are just a rehash of what was posted several weeks ago


----------



## Touko White (Sep 4, 2016)

air2004 said:


> Some of these pics are just a rehash of what was posted several weeks ago


bit like a lot of things in life then


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 4, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 61384


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2016)

*GIT FUD, SCRUB*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 6, 2016)

hehehehe


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## hacksn5s4 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## endoverend (Sep 7, 2016)

Veho said:


> snip


This is a thing other people do? I do this all the time and had no idea it was a "life hack".


----------



## Touko White (Sep 7, 2016)

endoverend said:


> This is a thing other people do? I do this all the time and had no idea it was a "life hack".


no because the term "life hack" is horrible


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 8, 2016)

Professor Oak??? Has Professor Oak got an Alola Form?


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Professor Oak??? Has Professor Oak got an Alola Form?


Serebii:

It's confirmed that the man is Nariya Oak, Professor Oak's cousin, in Japanese


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Professor Oak??? Has Professor Oak got an Alola Form?


Yes.


----------



## migles (Sep 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


this picture was posted here 2 times before



Veho said:


> Hello Dark Ness my old friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




am i the only one bothered with the face inside the hole?


----------



## air2004 (Sep 8, 2016)

migles said:


> this picture was posted here 2 times before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mean what looks like a puppy dog face ?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 9, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> God....
> @Alan Treecko just liked that post of mine on page 316


god.... @Alan Treecko just liked that post of mine on page 356


----------



## Alan Treecko (Sep 9, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> god.... @Alan Treecko just liked that post of mine on page 356


god... @Noctosphere keeps getting into my business of a like I did on page 356


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 11, 2016)

When you're a furry and a knight ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## endoverend (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2016)

I read that but sort of reimagined it as the classic "I could have gone pro" sportsball thing you see in the US a lot.
Still works.


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 15, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 62736


nope... i dont get it


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> nope... i dont get it


Jack


JACK


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Jack
> 
> 
> JACK


still dont get it, that white dot


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> still dont get it, that white dot


There's a running joke with iPhone 7 having no stereo jack ports.

THAT'S THE JOKE.


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2016)

Let's not turn this thread into shit like the rest of EoF, 'kay?


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2016)

Brownies? okay


----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2016)

Veho said:


>


I found this more cute than anything. I love dogs <3


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Brownies? okay


?????????????????????


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> ?????????????????????


Not wishing to make it 420temp I should probably inform you in case you find yourself in such a situation one day.

Marijuana can be made into edible items, usually ones with lots of fat like brownies, but it has a rather delayed effect, such that if you mainly smoke it you think you have not done enough. If you subsequently try to sort that out by gobbling a bunch more of them then it all hits at once and you end up completely and utterly monged.


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 18, 2016)

Ash's first test in Alolan School


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 19, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Proper courtesy.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2016)

NOT SO SMART NOW, ARE YOU, YOU GLORIFIED _FISH_


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Sleeping with Gardevoir: @Crystal the Glaceon's wet dream.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Sleeping with Gardevoir: @Crystal the Glaceon's wet dream.


Everyone's.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> Everyone's.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 63364


Aww, thanks.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2016)

Veho said:


>


I'd fuck a Machoke.


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2016)

Ned, Fry, and... who the fuck is that?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Ned, Fry, and... who the fuck is that?


Leonardo diCaprio you dumbass.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Leonardo diCaprio you dumbass.


i mean, from what movie


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2016)

@Noctosphere  It's from the movie Inception


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> @VinsCool I don't think it was necessary to call him that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheesh it was a joke


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Sheesh it was a joke



Sorry  about that  Anyways


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Sheesh it was a joke


im still sad, you made me cry


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2016)

keven3477 said:


>


why do i keep seeing image shown as this text


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 25, 2016)

Veho said:


>


It wasn't really that hard to find it.


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 25, 2016)

Veho said:


>


------


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 25, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 63880


Do you really need a fire escape when you can presumably piss like a fire hose?


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Do you really need a fire escape when you can presumably piss like a fire hose?


Just because you have the rate of flow, doesn't mean you have the capacity.


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Monado_III (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 26, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 64043


cancer


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kingy (Sep 28, 2016)

this was created by a bot that gets a randomly generated source image and templateand mixes them into a shitpost. Sometimes, it has some 'Not a bot' moments.

Here is one of my personal favorites.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 28, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> this was created by a bot that gets a randomly generated source image and templateand mixes them into a shitpost. Sometimes, it has some 'Not a bot' moments.
> 
> Here is one of my personal favorites.


LINK PLS


----------



## Kingy (Sep 28, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> LINK PLS


https://twitter.com/ShitpostBot5000/status/780459451186839552


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## endoverend (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 29, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 64336


This crappy song annoys me already LOL


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 30, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Oh


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2016)

I read that with the following playing in my head


Anyway under the heading of "I am very racist, but"

    

The rest of the book has lovely line drawings and descriptions of all sorts of different animals but the introduction I thought worth sharing here.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 4, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


>


That's honestly one of the best life hacks I've seen in a while


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 4, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 65035


>harambes

How many are there?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 65035


wut? i dont get it...


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> wut? i dont get it...


Its a word play, by substituting "is dead" with "in heaven", it expects your brain to automatically fill out that rhyme while simultaneously setting up the punchline with the actual substitution.

A superposition of "is dead" and "in heaven" if you will.  Quite nice because they have the same meaning to most people anyway.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2016)

I stilldont get it, whats the link with bush?


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> I stilldont get it, whats the link with bush?


I honestly feel like I'm being trolled.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2016)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> I honestly feel like I'm being trolled.


nope, i still dont get it sorry 
I'm not trolling btw


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2016)

http://imgur.com/gallery/PElzN


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Oct 6, 2016)

Is it just me or has the Garfield comics have gotten to adult and not for children?


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## migles (Oct 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


why did he have to note that it's just the phone and that he set it on vibrate...
i mean no one is asking??? the cat could care less
he could get away if he didn't had to answer what no one is asking...


----------



## Firemoon (Oct 6, 2016)

I love Australian warning labels.


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 6, 2016)

migles said:


> why did he have to note that it's just the phone and that he set it on vibrate...
> i mean no one is asking??? the cat could care less
> he could get away if he didn't had to answer what no one is asking...


Because Jon had to make an excuse about the dildo he had in the butthole.


----------



## Kingy (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 6, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> [image]


That rather relies on there being such a thing as a good meme. I have yet to see such a thing and this is despite no small amount of trying on the part of others.


----------



## air2004 (Oct 6, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> That rather relies on there being such a thing as a good meme. I have yet to see such a thing and this is despite no small amount of trying on the part of others.


This board used to be popin with funny memes ...I miss those days.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2016)

Ironic T-shirts in mug shots. 







(inb4 "baww irony = sarcasm and nothing else")


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 7, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 65294


rip


----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 7, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2016)

Leaked picture of the Nintendo NX prototype.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Leaked picture of the Nintendo NX prototype.
> 
> View attachment 65397


the NX 2, really?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> the NX 2, really?


That's the deluxe model. Includes a DVD playback capabilities in 480P.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 65429


FURRIES


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> FURRIES


https://twitter.com/EpicLPer/status/784892366431936512

 I guess so


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Oct 10, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 65607


Them some hot boobs.


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2016)

Veho said:


>


I also guessed it wrong. Quelle surprise.


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## jakrodriguez (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## air2004 (Oct 14, 2016)

Mehr 


Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 66098


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 66098


something wrong
way too low
holy fuck
but i dont get the last one, explain?


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2016)

Veho said:


>


I admit I laughed at this.


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 66174


I saw another version of the same image lol


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 66212


Tumblr spotted.


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Tumblr spotted.


Is Tumblr=Cancer


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 15, 2016)

I love priinys


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 16, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## air2004 (Oct 16, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 66214


NSFW


----------



## migles (Oct 16, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 66214


omg..... i wonder who the hell come up with the idea of this picture.



Veho said:


>





VinsCool said:


> I admit I laughed at this.



i want to play it so badly.. where is dah rom hack?


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## migles (Oct 16, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 66353


it's really hard to do that to a stranger...
the instant moment you touch his ear, he will either turn the head or use it's hand...
you have to do it really quickly to sucessfully "insert in the hole" and close the the thing...


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 16, 2016)

migles said:


> it's really hard to do that to a stranger...
> the instant moment you touch his ear, he will either turn the head or use it's hand...
> you have to do it really quickly to sucessfully "insert in the hole" and close the the thing...


or do it while he's sleeping


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2016)

migles said:


> it's really hard to do that to a stranger...
> [...]
> you have to do it really quickly to successfully "insert in the hole" and close the the thing...


Are we still talking about padlocks, or surprise buttsex?


----------



## migles (Oct 16, 2016)

Veho said:


> Are we still talking about padlocks, or surprise buttsex?


padlocks..
to do that you need a lot of training, it can be so bad as ripping the stranger ear...


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 16, 2016)

Just saw this on Facebook, my friend is learning English (not making fun of him) but I found this funny.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 18, 2016)

Wait what
Why am I not allowed to upload?


----------



## xtheman (Oct 18, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> Wait what
> Why am I not allowed to upload?


That is a side effect of the server issues being fixed. Just use imgur or something


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 18, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> That is a side effect of the server issues being fixed. Just use imgur or something


No I won't upload memes from 4chan to Imgur 
I'm not that inhuman


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 18, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> No I won't upload memes from 4chan to Imgur
> I'm not that inhuman


But you try to upload them here? You're an asshole


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2016)

Salamencizer said:


> No I won't upload memes from 4chan to Imgur
> I'm not that inhuman


I would worry more about posting 4chan crap on GBAtemp.


----------



## air2004 (Oct 18, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2016)

Circling just one part of it implies "loose faster" and "the original nut buster" are any better.


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 19, 2016)

Veho said:


> I would worry more about posting 4chan crap on GBAtemp.


>Crap
I post SFW stuff 
Dw they are gud maymays


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


 I remember that commercial, LOL.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 21, 2016)

why was i expecting this thread to be flooded by switch allusion


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 21, 2016)

Veho said:


>


That reminds me of the flip phone vs iPhone comics. Was this made by the same author?


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That reminds me of the flip phone vs iPhone comics. Was this made by the same author?


Yes. 







And the floppy disk VS CD one:


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2016)

Not sure if Wang the man, or "wang" the wang, but either way, ouch.


----------



## air2004 (Oct 22, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## GreaterDog (Oct 23, 2016)

[insert funny pic here] im too lazy for this


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Oct 24, 2016)

Super Mario Maker for Nintendo 3DS for Nintendo 3DS coming soon_™_


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 25, 2016)

Veho said:


>


that zoomed hexnut looks twisted


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Oct 25, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> that zoomed hexnut looks twisted


Apparently hasn't noticed the mobius bracket, or the 4th dimensional screws.

Really, the screw section is the only one that wont work in reality.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 25, 2016)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> Apparently hasn't noticed the mobius bracket, or the 4th dimensional screws.
> 
> Really, the screw section is the only one that wont work in reality.


either way, i still dont understand whats so funny with that pic


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> either way, i still dont understand whats so funny with that pic


Look carefully. It's all physically impossible.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Look carefully. It's all physically impossible.


oh right^^


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Oct 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Look carefully. It's all physically impossible.


No, both the mobius items are physically possible, its just the tri-screw that isn't.  It's trivial to create a one faced three-dimensional object, but the screw is at minimum 4 dimensional.

Yes, the rendering is wrong, but the geometry isn't.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2016)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> No, both the mobius items are physically possible, its just the tri-screw that isn't.  It's trivial to create a one faced three-dimensional object, but the screw is at minimum 4 dimensional.


Look again xD

It's a paradoxal plan, every item is like that.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 25, 2016)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> No, both the mobius items are physically possible, its just the tri-screw that isn't.  It's trivial to create a one faced three-dimensional object, but the screw is at minimum 4 dimensional.
> 
> Yes, the rendering is wrong, but the geometry isn't.


wtf with your 4th dimension


----------



## xtheman (Oct 25, 2016)

[GIF]


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2016)

Don't take your dick out of context in public.


----------



## air2004 (Oct 27, 2016)

Classic

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Oct 28, 2016)

That is actually sad, now I really don't want ash to grow up.


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 28, 2016)

This is strangely cute lol


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> This is strangely cute lol
> 
> View attachment 67280


"She'll evolve me into a Gardevoir, won't she?"


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Oct 29, 2016)

Can confirm this works.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Can confirm this works.


?????????????


----------



## xtheman (Oct 29, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> ?????????????


The 3ds japan safety warnings has this warning as one  





The one i posted is link from OOT3D hitting navi with his 3ds. Navi is considered annoying with her "Hey Listen!"


----------



## migles (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Jayro (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 67603


what does the second supposed to be? i mean, the dirty one


----------



## xtheman (Nov 1, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> what does the second supposed to be? i mean, the dirty one


Condom.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2016)

oh right^^


xtheman166 said:


> Condom.


----------



## Lotoonlink (Nov 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:
			
		

> View attachment 67603


Just do you know, your sig sucks. Its cringey and inappropriate. Am I missing something, what are you trying to achieve with it?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2016)

Lotoonlink said:


> Just do you know, your sig sucks. Its cringey and inappropriate. Am I missing something, what are you trying to achieve with it?


Exactly what you just described. Lol. I think it worked


----------



## Lotoonlink (Nov 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Exactly what you just described. Lol. I think it worked


----------



## Touko White (Nov 1, 2016)

migles said:


>


you know this is actually a good idea


----------



## migles (Nov 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 67603





Noctosphere said:


> what does the second supposed to be? i mean, the dirty one



i actually get stuck in the first one... i couldn't stop thinking about mario's ghosts http://www.mariowiki.com/Boo
actually i got the pants and pulse right... and it's funny how my first thought was pants and i thought i was wrong..


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 67603


I thought two was Fandom


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Nov 2, 2016)

I made a new town in animal crossing for the amiibo update and I named it Hell thinking it would be flagged. Nope.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 2, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I made a new town in animal crossing for the amiibo update and I named it Hell thinking it would be flagged.


It's because Hell is in Michigan.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 2, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> It's because Hell is in Michigan.


Oh I see.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 2, 2016)

@Tomato Hentai​


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 2, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> @Tomato Hentai​View attachment 67742​


 What?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2016)

sudo make sandwich -me

Best command ever!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2016)

Warning: do not open if drunk, or if you suffer from photosensitive epilepsy: 



Spoiler











Wreaks merry havoc with astigmatism too, let me tell you


----------



## migles (Nov 5, 2016)

haaa. my childhood was the best childhood ever...


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 5, 2016)

Wonder if I could get that as real life wallpaper. I mean if you can get programmable tattoos ( http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/moodinq-tattoo.shtml ) then surely that is possible with some kind of e-ink screen.


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Nov 9, 2016)

He only does this if you rub that spot ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)




(Sticking out his tongue happily)


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Nov 9, 2016)

Well this Splatfest sucked!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 10, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 

 guess the game


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2016)

Screw the rules, I have money.


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## migles (Nov 11, 2016)

Veho said:


>


i really hope nintendo didn't make a shitty design that joy cons will looose strenght to hold the device and they always fall down or you must hold the tablet so it doesn't slip to the floor


----------



## migles (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## air2004 (Nov 11, 2016)

Veho said:


>


Are Belong ???
Is this supposed to be a Borg reference?


----------



## migles (Nov 11, 2016)

air2004 said:


> Are Belong ???
> Is this supposed to be a Borg reference?


http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/all-your-base-are-belong-to-us


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## air2004 (Nov 11, 2016)

migles said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/all-your-base-are-belong-to-us


I see. Thanks


----------



## migles (Nov 11, 2016)

air2004 said:


> I see. Thanks


it's a very famous sentence... this sentence appeared in a very poorly translated game... 
i am surprised that you had been in gbatemp since 2008 and got an avatar that looks like from the 70s-80-90s ? (not good with dates, but it looks older than me) and you didn't knew about this sentence and the game


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2016)

air2004 said:


> Are Belong ???
> Is this supposed to be a Borg reference?


Like migles explained, it's a reference to a terribly translated game intro. 

Here's the intro: 




And here are the maymays it spawned: 




For great justice.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 12, 2016)

migles said:


> it's a very famous sentence... this sentence appeared in a very poorly translated game...
> i am surprised that you had been in gbatemp since 2008 and got an avatar that looks like from the 70s-80-90s ? (not good with dates, but it looks older than me) and you didn't knew about this sentence and the game


I seriously don't rememwber it lol . When I seen it the only thing I could thing of was star trek when Picard became borg.


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2016)

air2004 said:


> I seriously don't rememwber it lol . When I seen it the only thing I could thing of was star trek when Picard became borg.


Aww yiss, Locutus of Borg


----------



## air2004 (Nov 13, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


>


you just ripped that out of my sig didn't you (stares accusingly)


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> And that is also something i hate. I just hate sigs.


deal with it dood .
(First pic in my sig)


----------



## xtheman (Nov 14, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> deal with it dood .
> (First pic in my sig)


I am dealing with it.
By disabling it.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I am dealing with it.
> By disabling it.


okay . they don't bother me I just ignore most of em anyway

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## migles (Nov 14, 2016)

damn this is actually a good idea... knowing 4chan and from reading a lot of stories i thouhgt it would be rape related...


----------



## xtheman (Nov 15, 2016)

That would make a great switch model


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> That would make a great switch model


Only one iteration? Needs to go deeper. Needs to go on forever.


----------



## daxtsu (Nov 16, 2016)

When people are getting banned because they decided to play Sun/Moon online early.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 16, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> When people are getting banned because they decided to play Sun/Moon online early.


When everyone is getting banned but you aren't.






I did a single wonder trade, guess their ban-bots were off or something (◐∇◐*)


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## migles (Nov 19, 2016)

and i really wanted to know if this one is actually true


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Nov 19, 2016)

migles said:


> and i really wanted to know if this one is actually true


I can make a guess on pure conjecture:
Yes, temporarily.  It acts as a basic need for survival in our society akin to food, shelter, and water.  Psychologically it would make sense it reduces pain.  On the flipside, removing it again means that you would probably create an even deeper trauma, rendering it effectively useless as any sort of practical medical treatment.


----------



## GreaterDog (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Deleted-384698 (Nov 21, 2016)

funny pictures? 




how about non-funny pictures instead?


----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## air2004 (Nov 21, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


That is fucking creepy


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## daxtsu (Nov 23, 2016)

Not exactly a picture, but let's celebrate the Homebrew Channel going open source with some music (its relevance to funny pictures will be apparent as it plays):


----------



## air2004 (Nov 23, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Not exactly a picture, but let's celebrate the Homebrew Channel going open source with some music (its relevance to funny pictures will be apparent as it plays):



Wtf


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Not exactly a picture, but let's celebrate the Homebrew Channel going open source with some music (its relevance to funny pictures will be apparent as it plays):



Seriously?! So we can finally fix that stupid 4:3 bug on vWii?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Seriously?! So we can finally fix that stupid 4:3 bug on vWii?


what bug?

woohoo, post#7777


----------



## daxtsu (Nov 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Seriously?! So we can finally fix that stupid 4:3 bug on vWii?



Indeed.


----------



## daxtsu (Nov 24, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/4ev8jYH.gif
Large 30 meg gif.
Video of the thing instead


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2016)

I guess he... logged off


----------



## daxtsu (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Nov 26, 2016)

The hacker of that iso site be like


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> The hacker of that iso site be like


i keep hearing of that iso site being hacked. it isnt mine so i have no idea which one it is...
can someone please link it to me in pm? since i already have one, its not like im asking for rom, right?


----------



## xtheman (Nov 26, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> i keep hearing of that iso site being hacked. it isnt mine so i have no idea which one it is...
> can someone please link it to me in pm? since i already have one, its not like im asking for rom, right?


If you google "that iso site" it is the first link. It is pretty well known piracy site on this site.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> If you google "that iso site" it is the first link. It is pretty well known piracy site on this site.


thanks,
also, i see Forum rules : 0 thread
does that mean there is no more rule on that iso site?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

look at that on that iso site : introduction/278095-doggyman.html?278095-doggyman=#post450014


----------



## xtheman (Nov 26, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> thanks,
> also, i see Forum rules : 0 thread
> does that mean there is no more rule on that iso site?
> 
> ...


Most of the content was deleted on the site post hacking.

Also 10/10 best introduction


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Most of the content was deleted on the site post hacking.
> 
> Also 10/10 best introduction


ive been banned XD


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2016)

Diet time? 







"I'm not fat, you just suck at making stuff."


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2016)

Why would thinking kinky thoughts boost your attack, is Pikachu attacking with his dick?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 28, 2016)

Veho said:


> Why would thinking kinky thoughts boost your attack, is Pikachu attacking with his dick?



Have you never been in a pub/club/bar and a bunch of people thinking with their dicks end up rather aggressive?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 1, 2016)

only a blazblue fan would understand this






horrible grammar, but they get the point across

I wanna see this in smash bros




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

more funny memes . I'm on a roll today


----------



## Lotoonlink (Dec 1, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> only a blazblue fan would understand this
> View attachment 70804
> View attachment 70805
> horrible grammar, but they get the point across
> ...


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## migles (Dec 2, 2016)

i guess censoring it makes it super special when you see the sexual organ of your partner\business person for the first time..
so either you get disgusted for life for such ugly thing (it's the first one you see, you will think everyone looks like that one) or will be amazed and develop an insatiable hungry for it and weird tastes like enjoyment to be peed with....


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2016)

@Crystal the Glaceon would agree.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 2, 2016)

video game logic.........ya gotta love it


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Dec 3, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> View attachment 70952


Pressing ok with a name always defaults to the normal value. Its not a hard choice.


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Pressing ok with a name always defaults to the normal value. Its not a hard choice.


Then it becomes a choice between using the default name or entering a custom one. Decisions!


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


>



*Bill *Boner, "Willy" to his friends. 
Willy, Boner. 
The one thing that would make this article better (or straight out of The Onion) would be if he used "hard" instead of "rough" in that quote.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## air2004 (Dec 4, 2016)

Veho said:


>


I don't even wanna know


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 4, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2016)

Golly, weren't the 60s a simpler and more wholesome time


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 5, 2016)

so true


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 5, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> View attachment 71356
> so true


Well _technically_ we've got the reactions, and that works that way, pretty much.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 6, 2016)

*Metal Gear Pokemon*
"A weapon to surpass Metal Gear"




Solid Snivy--Tepig Boss--Revolver Oshawott​


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Golly, weren't the 60s a simpler and more wholesome time
> *snip*


But can it run Crysis?


----------



## endoverend (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2016)

So did you see what happened with Broodhollow?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2016)

My life.jpg


----------



## endoverend (Dec 7, 2016)

Veho said:


> So did you see what happened with Broodhollow?


To be honest I never really followed that series, what happened?


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh, I just figured you were hooked on all things Straub    It's not related to the plot, he decided he can't do all the work on the comic himself any more, so he's hiring a whole staff and going into serious production. It's been on indefinite hiatus but once he hires more people it will start going again so that's good news. If you're into that sort of thing. 


New VG Cats is out, and it's as up to date as ever. 






And the one before that was about Pokemon GO._ SO CURRENT _ ;O; 

The advantage of webcomics over printed editions was that they didn't spend months in the pipeline and could react to current events faster. Someone should tell Ramsoomair that.


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2016)

And now, time for some _intense _relaxation.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## air2004 (Dec 8, 2016)

Veho said:


>



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


i read "i love you"


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 11, 2016)

I return


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## xtheman (Dec 14, 2016)

I have to take my finals for this year on the 23rd. Who the fuck thought of that?


----------



## air2004 (Dec 14, 2016)

Veho said:


>


This is hysterical


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 17, 2016)

keven3477 said:


>


OMG THIS IS GOLD


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


tl;dr


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 17, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> tl;dr


It was some nonsense anyway.

Anyway
1) Depends upon your system of morality. Sloth is sometimes defined as not only being a lazy bastard but failing to do anything with your potential. Personally I would consider sloth in that definition to be the highest thing man can aspire to but there is scope.
2) Specifics, probably not. Broad strokes and notable ones. Oh yeah.
3) Clearly they have not heard the "Litany Against Fear"
“I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.”
4) Nothing to hide, nothing to fear is a bad security policy and that is dangerously close to that.
5) I guess even a stopped clock.
6) Unless this person is the riddler then not so much.
7) I aspire to rise above my animal instincts and base abilities. To that end I am more lazy than the average mammal, though I have a while until I equal certain snakes.
8) Why would a medic care about the state of my underwear? I imagine if I finally lose a game of beat the bus then that will be the last unpleasant thing that is happening. Also on get lucky don't most people make their own luck?
9) Is this the second half of the stopped clock thing? Though in practice the answer is considerably more nuanced as most people contemplating it probably have something else playing along at the same time.
10) So the litany against fear is new but there are mantras which the artist knows?
11) What if someday never comes? Also life has only got better for me, and shows no sign of slowing. I live in a point in history in which ageing will hopefully be less of an issue and right now I have a stinking cold as well.
12) I don't think that is true of everybody, unless you count the people breathlessly rubbing themselves as they envisage unpleasant things happen to the abstract that is you.
13) That is a horrible plan if you are looking for a partner for your serial killing.
14) I usually find it is to make up for an incapability in violence, guess we have different experiences in life.
15) I could take the spirit of the message but some quantification is going to be necessary for this, also if you are getting uncontrolled erections in public and you are not a greasy teenager then some more self control is probably necessary.
16) Though I do try to live by the Heat quote "Don't let yourself get attached to anything you are not willing to walk out on in 30 seconds flat if you feel the heat around the corner" I think I am going to need some qualifications here.
17) That may depending, also define some.
18) What if they need human contact? Or does that not count?
19) I usually find having a dataset with redundant samples to be and an exploration of alternative theories to be a good thing.
20) Fashion is the world's oldest con but it is quite lucrative.
21) If that is a way of saying do nothing in anger then OK, if it is a way of saying do not spread negativity then not so much.
22) Though better than health at every size then really no.
23) This is why we have mind expanding drugs.
24) Seems pretty arbitrary, also weren't we warned about fashion and trends a few panels back?
25) Also a bad plan if you are a serial killer, or working undercover.
26) Jim Jefferies had a sketch along the lines of "everybody thinks they are [sexually] dirty", the truly dirty people don't just think they need to be. Is this like that?
27) Most people judge themselves by their peers, to that end that panel does not make an awful lot of sense.
28) Indeed, how about fuck off back to tumblr.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> It was some nonsense anyway.
> 
> Anyway
> 1) Depends upon your system of morality. Sloth is sometimes defined as not only being a lazy bastard but failing to do anything with your potential. Personally I would consider sloth in that definition to be the highest thing man can aspire to but there is scope.
> ...


tl;dr


----------



## KevinX8 (Dec 17, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> It was some nonsense anyway.
> 
> Anyway
> 1) Depends upon your system of morality. Sloth is sometimes defined as not only being a lazy bastard but failing to do anything with your potential. Personally I would consider sloth in that definition to be the highest thing man can aspire to but there is scope.
> ...


Wtf almost an essays worth of writing in a picture sharing thread?? You sure you are sane m8? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastsan (Dec 18, 2016)

I happen to like fast6191 posts they always get the point they want out in very succinct and timely manner, without meandering far and away from the subject.


----------



## migles (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## migles (Dec 19, 2016)

i remember playing the game and this scene caught my attention.. i struggled to make myself believe toad was actually happy to see luigi.. (but i surely knew he was just being sarcastic)


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 19, 2016)

even the treasure chests are getting snarky nowadays


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2016)

migles said:


> i remember playing the game and this scene caught my attention.. i struggled to make myself believe toad was actually happy to see luigi.. (but i surely knew he was just being sarcastic)


He was happy that Mario had a human shield with him to draw away enemy fire. "You brought Luigi? Smart."


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## migles (Dec 20, 2016)

Veho said:


>


why is this funny?


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2016)

EthanAddict said:


> View attachment 72653


thats supposed to be funny?
how?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> thats supposed to be funny?
> how?



I don't even get the pic lol


----------



## daxtsu (Dec 21, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't even get the pic lol



I think that's Torvalds' face imposed on a penguin (therefore Linux?) smashing up a window.


----------



## EthanAddict (Dec 22, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> I think that's Torvalds' face imposed on a penguin (therefore Linux?) smashing up a window.


Yep... It's Linux.


----------



## migles (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2016)

migles said:


>


Image on the left, obviously.


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 22, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Image on the left, obviously.


Why is it so obvious? Have you ever tried?


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Dec 24, 2016)

this is a mexican eme but ill translate:

''Although I walk through the valley of shadow and death,i shant fear... (Salmos 23:4)


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## air2004 (Dec 24, 2016)

Veho said:


>


That is creepy.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2016)

Veho said:


>


CREEEEEEEEEPPYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 25, 2016)

laharl.... you might wanna check this out .


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2016)

Still not the worst portrait tattoo I have seen. In fact that almost goes the other way and becomes a Japanese cartoon character.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2016)

That escalated quickly.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That escalated quickly.
> 
> View attachment 73165


nice pizza tho


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 2, 2017)

Free Waifu?


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Power_of_Love_(film)


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 8, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 74205


dont know why, but it makes me think of your custom title
3DS HACKER FTW!!!
Boom
errr... wannabe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

woohoo post #7900


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 74272


FURRIES


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## TheMemeGuy (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kingy (Jan 12, 2017)

baby toolbar-thing


----------



## roo1234 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


>


This is so accurate. It hurts.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 14, 2017)

Will an uncut version be released showing the flashback to when PC dabbled in it in the 90's?


----------



## KevinX8 (Jan 14, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Will an uncut version be released showing the flashback to when PC dabbled in it in the 90's?


XD in the 90's dialup was still a thing and that was deal you could get with your ISP where you get to play a game plus get interwebs and it was only in america so meh. PC is open so it can never jump in the metophorical "Pool" since if someone starts charging we move onto someone who doesn't really simple


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Jan 16, 2017)

This gif is so damn funny.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 16, 2017)

What kind of wiener...?


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2017)

Equality.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2017)

"I can't believe you just did that..." ~Bird


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## tomman321 (Jan 20, 2017)

SMO DLC character


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Calafska (Jan 22, 2017)

I found the edge of the internet



Spoiler



https://www.google.de/search?client....0..0.0....0...1c.1.64.img..0.0.0.lojvpx2g_ew


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Calafska (Jan 22, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Whats up with the man in the upper right corner ?


----------



## SkittleDash (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Jan 22, 2017)

SkittleDash said:


>


Spot on.


----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Shub (Jan 22, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> "I can't believe you just did that..." ~Bird


Beautiful


----------



## Shub (Jan 23, 2017)

State of mind?


----------



## Flame (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## SkittleDash (Jan 23, 2017)

Flame said:


>



He's going to be one pissed guy when I attach them to my controller on launch. He can just sit in his slot and be quiet. lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 23, 2017)

SkittleDash said:


> He's going to be one pissed guy when I attach them to my controller on launch. He can just sit in his slot and be quiet. lol


wheres your funny picture?


----------



## SkittleDash (Jan 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wheres your funny picture?



Right here. x3


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 24, 2017)

Good lord these requirements are sexists.



 

A link to Ponyville?


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jan 26, 2017)

I know it's not a funny picture, but nothing surpasses the dick-armor of Alm in Fire Emblem Gaiden (what is seen cannot be unseen)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Jan 26, 2017)

Icarus ... that's something I haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2017)

My face exactly.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 27, 2017)

Who are these marketed for again?


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 27, 2017)

Here's a pub for men who want their girlfriend to have breast enlargement without implant, all naturaly


Spoiler


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 27, 2017)

*TIME FOR PENIS JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> *TIME FOR PENIS JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to have an obsession. Do you need to talk about it?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> You seem to have an obsession. Do you need to talk about it?


you havent see my boobies joke post yet


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SkittleDash (Jan 30, 2017)

Veho said:


>



I wish if they make a Dark Souls 4, they should make a troll of Easy Mode. Instead of it being easy, it's actually so much more harder. lol


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2017)

SkittleDash said:


> I wish if they make a Dark Souls 4, they should make a troll of Easy Mode. Instead of it being easy, it's actually so much more harder. lol


Easy mode should have no enemies at all, you would just walk around.


----------



## SkittleDash (Jan 30, 2017)

Veho said:


> Easy mode should have no enemies at all, you would just walk around.



Pretty much "No fun mode"


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2017)

Veho said:


>


its funny that no one seems to care about him xD


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 31, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 76901


All I could think of when seeing that


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 31, 2017)

We return once again to amazon suggests odd related items
Previous entries
http://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-305#post-5588650
http://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-306#post-5599980

Today I was watching chemistry videos on youtube and realised I have precise measurement tools for everything from radii, to rounds, most types of screw thread, to bores, to depth, to thickness, to temperatures, to angles, to ultra precise lengths, and then all again in imperial cretin measurements where that matters but lacked anything beyond my mum's old kitchen scales and something that might vaguely be called a newton balance for mass/weight.
Taking the team easy approach I went to amazon


----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2017)

Introducing the Samsung GAAY.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh the things people will do to use Photoshop XD


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 1, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 76970


When u nut but she still succin'


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm planning to use the last one often when I actually get an idea for using it and not just spamming it for the sake of spamming it, and the first is just my avatar


----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 4, 2017)

Veho said:


>


 
I get this, IMAO


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 4, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I get this, IMAO


i dont


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont


 Paapa roach is a singer, and Last resort is one of his songs


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 4, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Paapa roach is a singer, and Last resort is one of his songs



ic...


----------



## Salamencizer (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 4, 2017)

Here's some more pics


----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## migles (Feb 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Here's a pub for men who want their girlfriend to have breast enlargement without implant, all naturaly
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i actually preefer the "before"


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 5, 2017)

migles said:


> i actually preefer the "before"


havent you noticed they arent the same girl


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2017)

When you tease your friends but you don't go too hard because they're your friends after all.


----------



## migles (Feb 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> havent you noticed they arent the same girl


Let me  say again, I think the before girl is more pretty and cute than the other one


----------



## Salamencizer (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 5, 2017)

post #8000 yay


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## migles (Feb 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> When you tease your friends but you don't go too hard because they're your friends after all.


hope this image is posted several times a day in reddit


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2017)

"Babysitting, LOL"


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 7, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 77483


i dont get it


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get it


you have never had a girlfriend have you


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 7, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> you have never had a girlfriend have you


ill report you for mocking me


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2017)

We have a funny video thread for that   

https://gbatemp.net/threads/best-youtube-videos.35674/


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2017)

Know your apples!


----------



## Erikku (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> *le frigerator*


But that's wrong you turd a refrigerator with a burst pipe wouldn't be cool, it would be room temperature, it wouldn't work, just like your simile, you little shit, your meme is as stupid as your face  ;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 9, 2017)

Veho said:


> But that's wrong you turd a refrigerator with a burst pipe wouldn't be cool, it would be room temperature, it wouldn't work, just like your simile, you little shit, your meme is as stupid as your face  ;O;


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 11, 2017)

same


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 11, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> same
> View attachment 77922


fun fact, @VinsCool  and I liked your post


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


where does that come from xD


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> where does that come from xD


My facebook feed. Actually @PokeAcer tagged me on it.


----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2017)

Veho said:


>


errr...
i dont get it


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> errr...
> i dont get it


That is normal. Nobody expects The Spanish Inquisition unexpected item in bagging area.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> errr...
> i dont get it


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## SkittleDash (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2017)

Just because this comment was stupid, that I had to share it.


----------



## Mazamin (Feb 20, 2017)

Trust me, I'm an engineer


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2017)

DrCrygor07 said:


> Trust me, I'm an engineer


That's not an engineering failure, that's a Super Mario level. Years of gaming have prepared you for just this moment, now go! 



Let's see how long it takes people to get this one: 




(Because it took me an embarrassingly long time.)


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2017)

Veho said:


> That's not an engineering failure, that's a Super Mario level. Years of gaming have prepared you for just this moment, now go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took me about 2 minutes, and rereading 6 times.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 20, 2017)

Veho said:


> That's not an engineering failure, that's a Super Mario level. Years of gaming have prepared you for just this moment, now go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope i dont get it


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2017)

It's a thing: 

https://www.amazon.com/How-Use-Courtroom-Drama-Cases/dp/013436080X


----------



## SkittleDash (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2017)

Credits to ShinyQuagshire


----------



## SkittleDash (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Feb 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> nope i dont get it


Is it the arm in the shirt ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SkittleDash said:


>


I believe that was the kid that played in the mini series V


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2017)

air2004 said:


> Is it the arm in the shirt ?



No.


----------



## air2004 (Feb 23, 2017)

Veho said:


> No.


Is it the lack of color outside the house aside from the bush/grass?


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2017)

air2004 said:


> Is it the lack of color outside the house aside from the bush/grass?


No. 

It's not a good joke, it's a lame pun, don't hype yourself up about it, you will be disappointed. 



And now: periodic table.


----------



## migles (Feb 24, 2017)

Veho said:


> That's not an engineering failure, that's a Super Mario level. Years of gaming have prepared you for just this moment, now go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can someone explain?
is he having a gay affair or something?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2017)

migles said:


> can someone explain?
> is he having a gay affair or something?


yea id like to know too


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2017)

migles said:


> can someone explain?
> is he having a gay affair or something?





Noctosphere said:


> yea id like to know too


The guy's name is William, "Bill".
"Bills to pay" - "Bill's toupée." 
 The brother is saying Bill left his wig. Hence the "where's your hairpiece". 
I warned you it wasn't a very good joke.


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## migles (Feb 25, 2017)

Veho said:


> The guy's name is William, "Bill".
> "Bills to pay" - "Bill's toupée."
> The brother is saying Bill left his wig. Hence the "where's your hairpiece".
> I warned you it wasn't a very good joke.



HOOOO
actually i do think smart jokes are the best jokes, the reason for not being that good, is because i am too dumb to understand the really smart ones..
didn't knew william=bill and i didn't remember about the troupee word..
i'ts a good one...


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2017)

Heh heh heh XD


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 26, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I still have one like that somewhere. They tended to be one of two things -- one wheel and a faster wheel, or one vertical and one horizontal wheel. Were it not for the lack of back and forward buttons, and that is a ball mouse, I might still be using it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2017)

Credits to @CosmoCortney


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Credits to @CosmoCortney


 How is that funny?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> How is that funny?


look again, very carefully.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 28, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> look again, very carefully.


 OH MY GOTH


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2017)

I sexually identify as an attack helicopter but i cant afford surgery for a full transformation.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2017)

I am a man of science and as such I find better living does often come through chemistry, see also previous entries of mine in this thread http://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-372#post-6635667

Anyway on the link above I found that my grandmother and her mother before her had a way of things to improve their lot. Turns out those of my own trade that were missing out on the wonders of world war 1 could instead experience them at home just by going to work where a certain disagreeable gas was a distinct possibility


 

Title page for those that like such things, click for larger


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## migles (Mar 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 80267


you have the pc on basement waiting, right??

damn, funny pictures is on fire full of switch stuff, bring it on guys and gals

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

shameless stolen from this thread: 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/help-i-got-bluescreen-error.463240/


Spoiler: bricktendo


----------



## Ridge (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 80267


dude thats pretty dope, an ideal weekend for me.


Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 80351


10/10 i definitely would play that game.


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## migles (Mar 5, 2017)

Veho said:


>




1/100 no aliens VS furries


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2017)

migles said:


> 1/100 no aliens VS furries


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 6, 2017)

< a cool gif


----------



## Alkéryn (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 7, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> View attachment 80545


LOL


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 10, 2017)

Veho said:


>


you forgot 8k


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2017)

In the spirit of identifying wood


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## SkittleDash (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 11, 2017)

The same damn hill.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 81045


i dont get it


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Mar 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get it


And here we have examples of those who have, and have not seen enough suggestive/explicit Japanese material.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 12, 2017)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> And here we have examples of those who have, and have not seen enough suggestive/explicit Japanese material.


instead of mocking me you could explain -.-


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Mar 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> instead of mocking me you could explain -.-


Unfortunately, giving any more than simply this would probably get moderated instead. Perhaps I might more directly suggest, unlike in my subtler way above, you go look at some hentai.


----------



## Alkéryn (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 12, 2017)

Can some tell me who are all those guy and girl and what anime they are from?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2017)

When GBATemp gives your game a 7/10


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


>


I've eaten donuts with mayo before, as long as they're not glazed (and once you get over the shock) they're pretty good. Need some hot sauce to cut through the oiliness though.


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


>


the first image, he looks like jasper jordan from the 100


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## roo1234 (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 17, 2017)

roo1234 said:


>


I-I know that already, you needn't be so mean :'(


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 17, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 80743


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2017)

try yourself, its not fake


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 19, 2017)

Totally the kind of things I would do.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## daxtsu (Mar 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> try yourself, its not fake



If you crouch while opening a chest from behind, Link will hit it with his fist, and if I recall correctly, will also hold his fist in pain if you don't have any gloves on.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *crappy quality photo of a laminated print of an image that was of bad quality to begin with, under bad lighting*



y tho   

Post the original, brah.


----------



## roo1234 (Mar 20, 2017)

Veho said:


> y tho
> 
> Post the original, brah.


"now you're shooting all over the place" lol


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 20, 2017)

Veho said:


> y tho
> 
> Post the original, brah.


'cause that was the one I happened to see. Otherwise I would have posted the original.


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2017)

"It's high NOOT"


----------



## migles (Mar 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


>




*over used comment about if you see a person kill a bunch of people of course you will happily sell an hotdog*


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2017)

migles said:


> *over used comment about if you see a person kill a bunch of people of course you will happily sell an hotdog*


"That guy just fucking murderated 15 people in cold blood in broad daylight, let's defy him by refusing to sell him a hot dog."


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2017)

I wonder if the "I'm probably lying" guy wears thick soled shoes to be 6ft tall.

Anyway I doubt it is a hard sell to say I am a fan of old books, amusing propaganda and cooking. Imagine my delight at finding an old cooking book espousing the moral and culinary wonders of vegetarianism by way of the dishes you could make. Part of the amusing propaganda is seeing the hypocrisy and wonky logic so it got better still when gelatine was a key ingredient in many of the dishes.





 
I'll grind your bones to make my... delicious pudding.
Alternatively in the spirit of "Woman Takes Short Half-Hour Break From Being Feminist To Enjoy TV Show", "cheat night dishes for vegetarianism so you can enjoy something tasty".

Cover for those that want it
 
Gutenberg has a copy of the full text as well
http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/43943
there may be a still older version also out there to read too.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 22, 2017)

Veho said:


> "That guy just fucking murderated 15 people in cold blood in broad daylight, let's defy him by refusing to sell him a hot dog."


"Do I look like I care?"
Nope you really dont


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2017)

The furry trend was a thing even in 1980 apparently.


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2017)

Halloween costume for Minegame. You know, that thing children love to play?


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I don't know what's the weirdest. The seal being drawn as a French girl, or the fact that this image could almost fit the signature size limit.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## daxtsu (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I don't know what's the weirdest. The seal being drawn as a French girl, or the fact that this image could almost fit the signature size limit.


2.2MB, not even close


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2017)

Veho said:


> 2.2MB, not even close


True that. I mean the heigh and lenght.  Ahah


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2017)

and not only are there only two people it seems like the health and safety people were allowed to run rampant.

Full face masks, head gear on top of face masks, overalls, padded undersuits, high contrast colours, gloves thick enough to really reduce finger dexterity, and possibly a direct supervision of individual employees.


----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 30, 2017)

[EDIT]Oh I did not see veho's image above.


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> [EDIT]Oh I did not see veho's image above.


lmao he got a boner


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 30, 2017)

Prot8toPot8to_ said:


> lmao he got a boner


LMFAO I did not even notice that.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2017)

You know, for kids.


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 31, 2017)

Veho said:


> You know, for kids.


holy shit this is rule 34 elsa its pretty hot


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh! Boy syrup


----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Apr 1, 2017)

Why is this upside down .... is it because its april fools ? LOL


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2017)

Waldo has been getting increasingly harder to find, because they keep drawing him smaller: 1987 VS 2009 Waldo: 







Try to find him in the image on the right. 

He's there, the sneaky bastard.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2017)

Veho said:


> Waldo has been getting increasingly harder to find, because they keep drawing him smaller: 1987 VS 2009 Waldo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i found him
damn, waldo? really
here in quebec, his name is charly


----------



## Master Dimentio (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Apr 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i found him
> damn, waldo? really
> here in quebec, his name is charly


Zooming up made him easy to find


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 3, 2017)

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/239/038/f1d.gif


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 83361


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> *strip


Relevant.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 4, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Relevant.
> View attachment 83363


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thats some pretty NSFW stuff here lol


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 4, 2017)

This is funny right? because it's never gonna happen ;-;


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


>


I dunno why, but shrinked faces always crack me up.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I dunno why, but shrinked faces always crack me up.


It just reminds me that i miss Gahars


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I dunno why, but shrinked faces always crack me up.



That and reversed GIFs


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> It just reminds me that i miss Gahars


Why did he leave anyway?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Why did he leave anyway?


I dont remember.


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 5, 2017)

Please enter your name: "Luigi"


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Please enter your name: "Luigi"
> View attachment 83464


Luigi with a M on his hat?
weird


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Luigi with a M on his hat?
> weird


Its mario with a green hat. Luigi has a longer face and sharp mustache


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Its mario with a green hat. Luigi has a longer face and sharp mustache


oh i c


Spoiler



stalker...


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> Its mario with a green hat. Luigi has a longer face and sharp mustache



Obviously.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 5, 2017)

Veho said:


> Obviously.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2017)

[EDIT] I just noticed I had a post deleted a page back. Is it bad I actully forgot what I posted there during that day?


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> [EDIT] I just noticed I had a post deleted a page back. Is it bad I actully forgot what I posted there during that day?


It's bad. Early onset dementia is a serious matter.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2017)

Veho said:


> It's bad. Early onset dementia is a serious matter.


I really don't remember what it was. If it was inappropriate, I sincerely apology for this.


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2017)

Back in my day we had real nostalgia. Not like kids these days. Nowadays it's just another commercialized fad. 

*darn kids get off my lawn grumble grumble*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> *snip*


No


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Just no


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Just no


just...


Spoiler



ban urself


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> just...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ban yourself too


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 84234


a furry link 

nice avatar


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2017)

There are only 3 genders.


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> There are only 3 genders.


>No attack helicopter option
Triggered


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> >No attack helicopter option
> Triggered


But that's a casual gender. it's too common.


----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> *car door*


Well excuuuse meee, mister "fancy car where doors close at a touch and don't have to be slammed three times with increasing levels of force to get them to latch".


----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Veho said:


> Well excuuuse meee, mister "fancy car where doors close at a touch and don't have to be slammed three times with increasing levels of force to get them to latch".


Ok then


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *snip


I can confirm this works.

Also


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> .


<Insert there are only two genders meme>


----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *bogus google search results*



I call shenanigans:


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2017)

If there is a ceiling cat there must be a floor cat I guess.


----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> If there is a ceiling cat there must be a floor cat I guess.


Basement cat used to be the opposite/nemesis of ceiling cat back in the day of lolcats. This would be Pennywise the Cat or something along those lines.


----------



## Flame (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 19, 2017)

Flame said:


> View attachment 84613


----------



## Salamencizer (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2017)

Seen in the newspaper from Monday.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 20, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I don't like that, :/


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I don't like that, :/


----------



## Juhn (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## xtheman (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> *eggs*



Don't worry, Sylveon, those wouldn't have become Pokemon babies. They were not fertilized. They are Pokemon menstruation. 



And now for something more palatable.


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2017)

Anything can run Doom these days...


----------



## air2004 (Apr 26, 2017)

Veho said:


> Anything can run Doom these days...


Now that's funny and cool


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Apr 28, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Creepy lol


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Anfroid (Apr 29, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 85437


I'm just waiting for the "new" Switch or "new" Switch XL.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 29, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Snip


That reminds me of this image


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Flame (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2017)

KonoSuba fans will relate :^)


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 29, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I guess he got


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 30, 2017)

Felek666 said:


>


lol, the last one doesn't work like that


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2017)

Veho said:


>








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> lol, the last one doesn't work like that


shh, it totally works like that :^)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2017)

Felek666 said:


>


I dunno why but the logic of the last one made me laugh a lot more than I expected. I must be tired.


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2017)

Gingerbread man suffers from a dislocated hip, possibly even dysplasia, and fused knee and still could not be caught? Impressive.


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (May 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I dunno why but the logic of the last one made me laugh a lot more than I expected. I must be tired.


That made my brain hurt because I thought it was stupid (maybe I just don't get). But I did re-read the last one after reading your comment and found it funny.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 85538


I actually remember that episode


Veho said:


>


I would eat that


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2017)

Veho said:


> (snip


This is a perfect summery of my life.


----------



## Stephano (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

If you get this, i love you


----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> If you get this, i love you



I fricken died


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

k


----------



## Seriel (May 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> k


wot


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> k


@Dionicio3 liked lol


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> @Dionicio3 liked lol


Idk why I liked lol


----------



## H0thTr0n (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



H0thTr0n said:


>


whats suposed to be funny in... that?


----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2017)




----------



## H0thTr0n (May 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> whats suposed to be funny in... that?




If you have to ask, then yur too damn young


----------



## DeoNaught (May 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


The first time i saw that i was like "Ha ha, dead battery" 
now i get it *Facepalm


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 3, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 3, 2017)




----------



## supergamer368 (May 4, 2017)

So you want funny, well you get (i)funny (garbage)





 
 Why is this smaller than the LITTLE engine (haha, get it)


----------



## xtheman (May 4, 2017)

How many weebs would fall for it?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2017)

xtheman said:


> View attachment 85959
> How many weebs would fall for it?


4500-9014-4302-0173
08/21
544

apparently, I


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> 4500-9014-4302-0173
> 08/21
> 544
> 
> apparently, I


Lol, that real?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lol, that real?


yes ofc


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> yes ofc


Lol, what if it really is real?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Lol, what if it really is real?


youre right, let me try it


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 85995


danooct1 memems :^D


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I know it probably wants to restrict it to animals considered cool but it is missing a wunch of bankers.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 6, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 7, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 86236


NOOOOOOO


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 86236


Not even 69 smh


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2017)




----------



## SkittleDash (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2017)

SkittleDash said:


>


----------



## SkittleDash (May 7, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>



Didn't realize there were so many, haha.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 8, 2017)

So true


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (May 8, 2017)

I was trying to find one that wasn't extremely offensive.


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## xtheman (May 9, 2017)

This was on the UK Super Mario Odyssey page.
(https://www.amazon.co.uk/forum/-/Tx1NBJVYMJ8KV8X/ref=ask_dp_dpmw_al_hza?asin=B01MUA0D2A)


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I legit made the same face. Exactly, the, same.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 10, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 86462


those demon sims...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> those demon sims...


though 9im glad to see im not alone to still play sims 3


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 86594


reminds me old daddy vinscool


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 12, 2017)

Thanks @VinsCool

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

jk


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


you liked my pic so much you decide to post it 






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 13, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


>


true, the first 4 images are right, but the rest is EWW


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I already though it was so weird when i saw this kind of "style" the first time xD


----------



## roo1234 (May 15, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Probably a flat earther...


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 16, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 17, 2017)

The kinetoscope, created by Thomas Alva Edison, and William Dickson, was first shown publically in Broadway, New York, also because of it's functionallity it was considered a toy, and he neglected to get patents outside of the U.S.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 17, 2017)

Page 420, post dank weed memes while the mods ain't looking.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Page 420, post dank weed memes while the mods ain't looking.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 17, 2017)

I just realized this isn't the CTRL-V thread.


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2017)

So now I have to make life with some kind of compressible fluid, or attach a stretchy sheet to the top to contain the displacement.

Space time bends if you have enough mass... and to think all those religions say material wealth was not the path to happiness, and all those social workers said hoarding items was not good either. What a bunch of liars.


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2017)




----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 17, 2017)

very saxy indeed


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2017)




----------



## xtheman (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2017)




----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 18, 2017)

Veho said:


>


thats not funny, thats cute...


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 18, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 87207


lol


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> lol


Let me bust a N.U.T on your face


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2017)




----------



## xtheman (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Flame (May 19, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 19, 2017)

Densetsu


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2017)

Never realized how hard it was to study my language. lol.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 20, 2017)

@Favna's masterpiece


----------



## Favna (May 20, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> @Favna's masterpiece


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 20, 2017)

Veho said:


>



This is the truth of the matter.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> @Favna's masterpiece


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Favna (May 21, 2017)

Veho said:


>



wow I actually read "Closed". That's a great one.


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2017)

MSRP $50.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 22, 2017)

Veho said:


>


FINISH IT


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> FINISH IT


TEST YOUR BITE


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 22, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


They have something in common, they are both anime characters


----------



## Noctosphere (May 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> They have something in common, they are both anime characters


are you sure? i think the left one is from a manga, not from an anime


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2017)

If you have to make that distinction, and possibly if you knew that without looking things up, then you are too far gone.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 23, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)

Stephano said:


>


seems legit


----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> seems legit


I'd watch it.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 23, 2017)

Stephano said:


>


For a second i was like "Ok... how is it funny" 
But now i know


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (May 23, 2017)

*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (May 23, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 24, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Alkéryn (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2017)

The origin story of shy lemon looks more brutal than expected.


----------



## The Catboy (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (May 25, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 88049


No, it was me, ABBACCHIO!


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Veho said:


>


With these upgrades, you never stood a chance.


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

When Prius Drivers hear a Diesel


----------



## Noctosphere (May 25, 2017)

Stephano said:


>


damn those lips


----------



## Stephano (May 25, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> damn those lips


When Prius Drivers hear a Diesel


----------



## SkittleDash (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Alkéryn (May 26, 2017)




----------



## fedehda (May 26, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> View attachment 88196


I'm gonna say that to my girlfriend. Wait to my next blog.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 26, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 408660 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (May 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


>


FFFFFFFFffffffffffuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 28, 2017)

"Baww the remakes and reboots are ruining my childhood" ;O; 







WOW LOOK AT THE FUCKING STELLAR QUALITY OF THAT.

Your childhood was shit.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (May 29, 2017)

"His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms spaghetti."


----------



## The Catboy (May 29, 2017)

Stephano said:


> *snip


Like fire! Hellfire!

Also


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2017)




----------



## roo1234 (May 29, 2017)

Some


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2017)

Super Mega Mario Man
Science has progressed way beyond mutation experiments.


----------



## Stephano (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Veho (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Windowlicker (May 31, 2017)

￼￼


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Jun 1, 2017)

Veho said:


>


How is that even possible?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 1, 2017)

Prot8toPot8to_ said:


> How is that even possible?


Sturdy material and insane balance


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 1, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


Literally get behind ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Is your profile pic a trap?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Is your profile pic a trap?


No


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> No


Hmmmmm...


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2017)

You say that and while it is probably a bit obvious


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


New avatar vinny huh?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 3, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



I remember that, it is so old.


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2017)

Choose your own adventure!








Spoiler: LEFT













Spoiler: RIGHT














Spoiler: NEITHER


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 5, 2017)

The secret


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> View attachment 89003
> The secret


Wew, are you a real grill?


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wew, are you a real grill?


Shhhhhh *hot grilling meat sound* shhhhhhhh


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (Jun 5, 2017)

Veho said:


>


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Hot


----------



## Stephano (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Stephano said:


> View attachment 89150


I just came a bit


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I just came a bit


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 89151


Weoh


----------



## Stephano (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Stephano said:


> View attachment 89152


Yes it is


----------



## Stephano (Jun 5, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Yes it is


In comparison, not even close


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 5, 2017)

Stephano said:


> In comparison, not even close


True


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 5, 2017)

Stephano said:


> View attachment 89152


what is it? 4chan?
I honnestly dont know, but i know im banned from 4chan (rangebanned actually)


----------



## Stephano (Jun 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what is it? 4chan?
> I honnestly dont know, but i know im banned from 4chan (rangebanned actually)


It's Neo-Gaf


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 5, 2017)

Stephano said:


> It's Neo-Gaf


you dare saying that name on gbatemp? really?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you dare saying that name on gbatemp? really?


You asked, my guy


----------



## Ricken (Jun 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you dare saying that name on gbatemp? really?





Stephano said:


> You asked, my guy


Light theme haters ;O;


----------



## Stephano (Jun 6, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Light theme haters ;O;


What are you talking about, I have the light Gbatemp theme.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 6, 2017)

Stephano said:


> What are you talking about, I have the light Gbatemp theme.


It's hard to see without highlighting the text


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 6, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I have the light Gbatemp theme.


Ha ha, nice joke


----------



## Stephano (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 6, 2017)

Stephano said:


> View attachment 89157


wow
fuck you man


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 89159


i dont get it


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get it


Ever played or seen resident evil?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 6, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Ever played or seen resident evil?


nope why?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> nope why?


Oh god stop. Stop stop stop.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Oh god stop. Stop stop stop.


*WHY?!*


----------



## Stephano (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> SNARP


I feel horrible for laughing at this.


----------



## Anfroid (Jun 6, 2017)

Stephano said:


> In comparison, not even close


You sure?


Spoiler






Noctosphere said:


>


jk


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2017)

People tell me they want realism in games. Occasionally trees talk to me but this is why I own an axe, for the rest it is easier to get new ones.


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2017)

To be fair, they only ate his liver.


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 6, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 89195


i dont geet it, is it about that 4k thing?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont geet it, is it about that 4k thing?


People expect everything to be hyper realistic now


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 7, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Such beauty, I'd fap cri


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 7, 2017)

I like that my political one was removed. It shows that the bickering from both sides isn't acceptable. (Not being sarcastic). Here is a new image that reminds my of everyone shopping on Amazon.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 7, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 89326


except its not 26.2.2016


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> except its not 26.2.2016


History repeats itself.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 89326





Lycanroc said:


>


Copy


----------



## Flame (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 89430


I cri evertim


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2017)

It is really crying because Nintendo actually slipped and hit their head on the way in and is now at risking of drowning.

Alternatively those are tears of joy as the scamps are out of its hair.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 9, 2017)

I had to read this twice.


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2017)

The internet is leaking.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 10, 2017)

Veho said:


> The internet is leaking.


Yup cats definitely are liquids xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




Dat racism though


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)

In all seriousness, the new look is very nice. Thanks staff for all of your work.


----------



## Punk-Rocking-Nerd (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 10, 2017)

Punk-Rocking-Nerd said:


> View attachment 89641


Do you not understand the concept of a "funny" picture?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2017)

Stephano said:


>


cryptonite cat?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> cryptonite cat?


I guess you could say, "it's releasing a large amount of @Quantumcat  energy!"


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (Jun 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Ker-chuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2017)

i quited 23 years ago, and indeed, between when i was 0 and 1 years old, my butthole doubled of size


----------



## Stephano (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## EthanAddict (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 13, 2017)

so i did a thing


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 13, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> so i did a thing


whos that hotty


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> whos that hotty


hotty from treehouse live


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 13, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> hotty from treehouse live


fapfapfap


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 17, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>




I guess you could call the woman.... MAMA MIA


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 17, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


hot


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 17, 2017)

Please


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jun 18, 2017)

epickid37 said:


>


Mathematically incoherent.  Should read "Think about how stupid the median person is."
The average person is probably smarter than 70% of the population.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



Lertning Merqueern? What the hell is that XD


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Lertning Merqueern? What the hell is that XD


A blatant bootleg


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 18, 2017)

Bajina DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 18, 2017)

Veho said:


>


hot


----------



## Stephano (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 19, 2017)

If vinscool is allowed sexy time seeds then I will join the party



Alternatively when south park sang of boogers and cum they might have had a historical precedent.
Alternatively alternatively is this part of that rum, sodomy and lash thing?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 19, 2017)

Stephano said:


> View attachment 90748


this is something i would actually buy


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 20, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


i remember this was for an ads, but an ads for what, i dont remember :S


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> If vinscool is allowed sexy time seeds then I will join the party


Ah yes, cummin' seed. A staple foodstuff for some.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2017)

A periodic table.


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Veho said:


>


So, do you have the bleach ready?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2017)

post #8600 yay


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

@Shank#0972 how did you find


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 21, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> @Shank#0972 how did you find


Wrong thread?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Wrong thread?


Oh,


----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 21, 2017)

Aw, someone spot him the entrance to an S&M club.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 21, 2017)

What is this?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Stephano said:


> "Hot" -Dionicio3


Wrong thread?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2017)

Stephano said:


> What is this?


i received a notification saying you quoted me in this post, so.... huh?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i received a notification saying you quoted me in this post, so.... huh?


i quoted the wrong post... sorry.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 21, 2017)

Stephano said:


> i quoted the wrong post... sorry.


Um... Why would you be quoting that? 



Hot


----------



## Stephano (Jun 21, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Um... Why would you be quoting that?


i didn't mean too, i thought i was replying to a different post. when i posted, i couldn't change it.

anyways, the picture is a "corgo ship"....


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2017)

Stephano said:


> i didn't mean too, i thought i was replying to a different post. when i posted, i couldn't change it.
> 
> anyways, the picture is a "corgo ship"....


its a corgi ship actually


----------



## Stephano (Jun 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> its a corgi ship actually


Like a cargo ship but its a corgi. Put them together, you get a corgo ship.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Like a cargo ship but its a corgi. Put them together, you get a corgo ship.


or a cargi ship


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2017)

This thread was made the day I was born....
Fuck.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 22, 2017)

PokeAcer said:


> Who wants to be genuinely scared?
> 
> This thread was made the day I was born....
> Fuck.


That's not scary


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's not scary


It scares me lmao


----------



## Luglige (Jun 22, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


this made me laugh


Dionicio3 said:


> That's not scary


this thread is older than you


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 22, 2017)

Luglige said:


> this made me laugh
> 
> this thread is older than you


So?


----------



## Luglige (Jun 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> So?


oh was just pointing it out.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 22, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I don't get it.


I didn't at first either until I thought like a guy, I supose guys don't like being next to eachother in open urinals, so that dude forced the orange dude to be next to someone. I think it's dumb.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2017)

Sounds like some people have not seen


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 22, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Sounds like some people have not seen



Was this recorded in the sims?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 22, 2017)

apparently, 35 years ago, it costed 10 bucks to fully refill your car's tank


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Only guys with small dicks will understand


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2017)

Veho said:


> Only guys with small dicks will understand


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 91162


Are you? :eyes:


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Are you? :eyes:


no ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Why would dick size matter?


Why would placement at the urinals matter? Unless the neighbor is doing the helicopter while pissing.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 23, 2017)

Veho said:


> Why would placement at the urinals matter? Unless the neighbor is doing the helicopter while pissing.


the helicopter


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> the helicopter


it's so annoying that one of them doesn't move


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> it's so annoying that one of them doesn't move
> 
> View attachment 91198


actually, only one of them moves
all the others are immobile


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> actually, only one of them moves
> all the others are immobile


you ain't foolin' me! >:^(


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> you ain't foolin' me! >:^(
> View attachment 91200


----------



## Stephano (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


That grill is hot


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2017)

Holy shit


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 25, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Holy shit


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


Actually accurate


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Actually accurate


Feathers too difficult to render on modern machines?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Feathers too difficult to render on modern machines?


I heard they need more power than fur to be rendered.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2017)

SNES Mini, only more authentic (North America only)


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 27, 2017)

This is what you need to do in order to get the secret Animal crossing on your switch


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 29, 2017)

This both made me laugh and more derpressed at the same time :/


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 30, 2017)

Veho said:


>


OMG Is it the spaghetti god, our lord and savior ?


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2017)

Love is in the air.


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2017)

*☭*


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 2, 2017)

Veho said:


> *☭*


i dont get it?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 91933
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 91934


tl;dr


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 4, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 4, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2017)

*>posting a screenshot of your own comment*

This is a "post here funny pics" thread, not "post here self-congratulatory wank" thread  ;O;


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 4, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Which one is the Alolan form?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2017)

They really should have gone with "Daniel Sadcliffe" for the first one.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 5, 2017)

When you see this, you know it's bad.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 5, 2017)

And now I introduce our newly made fusion Pokémon: Cumer


----------



## Anfroid (Jul 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> And now I introduce our newly made fusion Pokémon: Cumer


I prefer Criboner.


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 6, 2017)

@BORTZ


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## migles (Jul 6, 2017)

i was to make a dedicated thread in EOF because i really think this should be displayed as "failled troll"












@VinLark  nice finding


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 7, 2017)

Some towns



Prononced :
Dragonball
Dark vador
Nintendo
Chewbaka
xD


----------



## MockyLock (Jul 7, 2017)

thos towns are fakes... but good ones


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 7, 2017)

MockyLock said:


> thos towns are fakes... but good ones


Well the two bottom ones are in france and are real
idk for the two over

But we have other fun town like 
moncul (translate to my ass)
munster (name of a stincky cheese)
vichy (name of a candy)
Poil (hairs, but you can say "j'étais à poil" which mean i was at poil, but in french it sound and is spelled the same than "i was naked"
so you can say " et voila une photo de moi à poil" which mean (and here is a picture of me naked), but you are speaking about the location
i made that joke in class, when i had to introduce myself in front of everyone xD


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





Seems legit.


----------



## MockyLock (Jul 9, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well the two bottom ones are in france and are real
> idk for the two over
> 
> But we have other fun town like
> ...




The two bottom ones are fake too :
http://www.lejsl.com/actualite/2015...e-a-travers-les-panneaux-de-villages-francais
But still good ones


----------



## Alkéryn (Jul 9, 2017)

MockyLock said:


> The two bottom ones are fake too :
> http://www.lejsl.com/actualite/2015...e-a-travers-les-panneaux-de-villages-francais
> But still good ones


Lol they are on google map though
this troll got far then


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 10, 2017)

Same thing.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Same thing.


You are having waaaaaayyyyy tooo  much fun with this


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


I would love to see this happen, not that it will.

I wonder how many people would fall for it though


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I would love to see this happen, not that it will.
> 
> I wonder how many people would fall for it though


Grandmas and technology illiterates I would assume.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jul 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Grandmas and technology illiterates I would assume.


So almost everyone?


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


English only nerds


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> English only nerds



Meh, French is just English with a posh accent. 

It says "when you realize you were a bit heavy on the rum in your rum and coke."


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 12, 2017)

Veho said:


> Meh, French is just English with a posh accent.
> 
> It says "when you realize you were a bit heavy on the rum in your rum and coke."


Lol


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 12, 2017)

Veho said:


> Meh, French is just English with a posh accent.
> 
> It says "when you realize you were a bit heavy on the rum in your rum and coke."


Sorry for the French, it was on my Facebook page, and, well, I speak French


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Sorry for the French, it was on my Facebook page, and, well, I speak French



That is why your English are so bad, eh, good

I am Saddam, so they aren't as good as your's


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 13, 2017)

Veho said:


>


What?


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2017)

Aww fuck no.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 14, 2017)

this isn't an image file but

_k_

i find the above visuals amusing


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2017)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


>


i dont get it
and i though array started at 0


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get it
> and i though array started at 0


https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2017)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/


lol... hum... yea... i think... i think i got that part of the joke...


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 19, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> lol... hum... yea... i think... i think i got that part of the joke...


Most programming languages have arrays start at 0... except Lua. Lua starts with 1. The meme is taking the piss out of that oddity. I linked r/programminghumor because that's where the joke is used most.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 21, 2017)

Spoiler











How do I shrink this monster :/


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 26, 2017)

I made memes
 
Context, every time I use any of my friends' computers, I uninstall Flash.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I made memes
> View attachment 93696 View attachment 93697


I tried that once:


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 93788


Whos paul?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey, looks like more printing was done on the productivity front than the messing around front.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2017)

Holy fuck


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 27, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> View attachment 93809
> Holy fuck


I wish I could do this


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I wish I could do this


Start with road information signs and work your way up


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2017)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> How do I shrink this monster :/


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2017)

Veho said:


>


as in theseus?


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> as in theseus?


No.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2017)

Veho said:


>


A. obviously.


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2017)

And while we're on the subject of suspect phrasing in photography:


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 30, 2017)

After 20 years, the Szechuan sauce is back!



 

Wise words from a wise man.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2017)

It was a simpler time.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 30, 2017)

Veho said:


> It was a simpler time.


idk what is liquid asbestos, but theres a city in quebec province named asbestos


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> idk what is liquid asbestos, but theres a city in quebec province named asbestos


asbestos is a class of fibre made from minerals. Makes a really good heat insulator. Also makes a pretty good carcinogen (causes cancer) among other very unpleasant things, usually by one of the fibres getting in your lungs. The latter was only discovered somewhat after it had been installed in many many places and used for many many things. Today it is considered hazardous waste in many places which you pay good money for people to come in (usually in full suits and respirator gear) to remove if you find it in your house, and it may warrant further decontamination measures. In the eyes of some the danger has been played up a bit, however it is not an immediate result and it is not uncommon among the cases involving it to be from a single exposure.
Veho's picture seems to show a product which both uses it and makes said fibres airborne by default.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 31, 2017)

Asbestos is a carcinogenic highly correlated with cancer.  Many districts in america have banned it as use for insulation because the particles of it destroy lung tissue.  That spray is literally everything it shouldn't be.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## vinstage (Jul 31, 2017)

yw


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 6, 2017)

I just realized this


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 6, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 94774
> I just realized this


???????????


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ???????????


They are faces
D:

C: 

E:


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 94797


I would have cried about it.


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I would have cried about it.


Me too. That must have been a very sad day for that man.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




 ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 7, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 94774
> I just realized this


I make my drives like that intentionally.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## vinstage (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


Bullshit. I tried and they're still blue and gold.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Bullshit. I tried and they're still blue and gold.


fuck you theyre green and silver gray


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> fuck you theyre green and silver gray


No, both are rainbow colored


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 9, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 95121


They said funny pictures, not cancerous ones


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 9, 2017)

Spoiler: trigger warning xdxxdx


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

Veho said:


>


yoshi


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 11, 2017)

Better safe than statutory


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 11, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 95327
> Better safe than statutory


Time to move to Nevada


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Aug 11, 2017)

*ＢＩＴＣＨＬＡＳＡＧＮＡ*


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 12, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2017)

ARE YOU AVIN A GIGGLE, M8? 




I'LL DECK YA I SWARE ON ME MUM


----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Aug 13, 2017)

This is a pretty long greentext but it's funny as hell. 


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


>


I like getting in 3st place


----------



## Flame (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


>


Thirst place
I need some water


----------



## Veho (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 17, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Truth in the ending


Spoiler






Spoiler: Not kidding






Spoiler: GoTS7E6 Spoiler, beware



Javelin throw champion, 2017


----------



## kudofan (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 17, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Stop play Pokemon go scrub


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2017)

Jiggle Physics






The harsh truth.


----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 20, 2017)

Veho said:


>


What the fuck


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> What the fuck


Le "millennials are killing everything" maymay. 
Different spending habits (for a variety of reasons) of the current working generations are causing a decreased interest in some of the services popularized and patronized by the "baby boomer" generation, so their userbase and revenue is dwindling.


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 21, 2017)

http://cdn.smosh.com/sites/default/files/ftpuploads/bloguploads/1013/pokemon-puns-ash-stoned.jpg


----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 22, 2017)

This is OC


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 23, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Ugh, this did happen to me once. Not fun at all >.<


----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Ugh, this did happen to me once. Not fun at all >.<


Yeah, I accidentally squeezed the wrong brake and ate pavement once, would not do again.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 23, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> View attachment 96655


WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT!?


----------



## roo1234 (Aug 23, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT!?


Isn't it obvious? To play Breath of the Wild on the GC


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 24, 2017)

inb4 triggered


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 24, 2017)

Veho said:


>



Some people shouldn't be allowed to breed


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Aug 24, 2017)

Veho said:


>


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 24, 2017)

AbyssalMonkey said:


>


Why is "hurt my eyes" the most searched?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Why is "hurt my eyes" the most searched?


The time it peaked was exactly when the eclipse occurred.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> The time it peaked was exactly when the eclipse occurred.


http://gph.is/1BAylu9


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Aug 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Why is "hurt my eyes" the most searched?


Google syntax.  It's the range showing that ["hurt my eyes"] is in fact different from ["my eyes hurt"] and both [my eyes hurt] and [hurt my eyes].  There were people who declaratively said to google ["my eyes hurt"].


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> http://gph.is/1BAylu9


Oh, I must have read your question assuming you were misinformed.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Aug 25, 2017)

Veho said:


>


False
~


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2017)

This. 

http://imgur.com/gallery/7gGkD

Shut up and click.


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2017)

GoT season 8 spoiler: 



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 31, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I just lost even more hope in humanity


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2017)

Why? It's a joke.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 31, 2017)

Veho said:


> Why? It's a joke.


My post was also a joke


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 31, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> My post was also a joke


My life is also a joke


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2017)

Veho said:


>


While I suppose it does say bad at maps we do really have to consider their contemporaries


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2017)

While not to scale and distances are not preserved, I'd say that's a serviceable map to make general sense of the positions and routes (the Jerusalem one). Like subway maps.


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## jimmyj (Sep 2, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 97475
> View attachment 97474
> View attachment 97473


xD


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2017)

*TRANSLATION BELOW THE IMAGE*





TRANSLATION
Before: 
XBox fanboy : Yo XBox One will support 1080p
Playstation fanboy : PS4 will support 1080p too
PC Masterrace : Guys, we already have 4k on PC
XBox and Playstation fanboy : WE DONT GIVE A SHIT ABOUT 4K' THERES NO DIFFERENCE

Now : 
Xbox fanboy : Xbox one X will support 4k
Playstation fanboy : Ps4 pro too
PC Masterrace : Errr guys...
Xbox and Playstation fanboys : FUCK YOU PC, NO ONE GIVES A SHIT ABOUT YOUR USELESS FUNCTIONS


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2017)

Makes sense.


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## KlasseyKreations (Sep 3, 2017)

Heres a pic of Nic Cage


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 97697


always happening to me


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 97709


whats suposed to be funny in there?


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> whats suposed to be funny in there?


The way he's holding the scissors in the first panel is hilariously horribly wrong. 
And the placement of the thumb in the last panel, it looks like he has two left hands. 
So I guess VinsCool is just mocking some poor 8-year-old's attempt at drawing.


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2017)

More: 

http://imgur.com/gallery/Dn1kQ


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 6, 2017)

Veho said:


>


thanks for making me sick


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> thanks for making me sick


Any time!


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 6, 2017)

Veho said:


> Any time!


You have already posted that one....


----------



## SANIC (Sep 6, 2017)

Frankenstein's Monster is correct terminology, but Frankenstein created him, so doesn't that make him his father. If he is his father, doesn't it also make sense to take your father's last name?


----------



## SaintJepsi (Sep 6, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Frankenstein's Monster is correct terminology, but Frankenstein created him, so doesn't that make him his father. If he is his father, doesn't it also make sense to take your father's last name?



makes sense


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 6, 2017)

This was on a quiz I took for school


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 7, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


>



I'm a Frayed that rope will knot work.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> I'm a Frayed that rope will knot work.


Now I have to use it to kill myself


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> View attachment 98146


I read that as "dry ice" lol


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 10, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I suppose that is cheaper than giving Phil a separate office when he has been on the curry.


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-




Nah, that's just trying too hard.


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 11, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 98432


I think that was posted before


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I think that was posted before


Okay then


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## roo1234 (Sep 12, 2017)

Be prepared


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2017)

An ostrich ran into another ostrich, and...






This, my child, is how camels were created. Only a mere accident while God was playing with his creations.


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2017)

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu Mockba wgah'nagl fhtagn.


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 15, 2017)

Spoiler: Skipping to final boss be like


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2017)

Boo!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 17, 2017)

Veho said:


> Boo!


I never watched star trek so i dont get it


----------



## Flame (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


How do they know I am not a test tube baby, someone had some fun with a turkey baster or sat on a dirty toilet seat one day?
Equally many earlier life forms could have been fertilised ex vivo, assuming they even favoured sexual reproduction.

Poor science. Go back and do it again.


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 18, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> How do they know I am not a test tube baby, someone had some fun with a turkey baster or sat on a dirty toilet seat one day?
> Equally many earlier life forms could have been fertilised ex vivo, assuming they even favoured sexual reproduction.
> 
> Poor science. Go back and do it again.


Enjoy the goddamn joke you rebellious negative fuck


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 19, 2017)

Veho said:


>



Aaaaaa

EDIT: Oh hey I can see 6 at once


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 20, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Well too bad, I can.  My eyes are shit, so zooming out allows me to see the color differential in the points.  It's not clear, because I'm legally blind, but I _can_ see them.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2017)

Pong20302000 said:


> lol i like this on



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pistone said:


>



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BrightNeko said:


>


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2017)

That's a smurf-up.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That's a smurf-up.
> 
> View attachment 99440


lesson : Dont do shroom


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2017)

BrightNeko said:


>


LOOOL
SOME PREDICTION I FOUND ABOUT N3DS


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> View attachment 99572


@p1ngpong


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2017)

Veho said:


>


wth is that supposed to be?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wth is that supposed to be?


You may think the mark of a nerd comes with an affinity for star trek or star wars but there is a third path. That path is the Dune franchise which starts with the books by Frank Herbert. There is an old film from 1984 as well but it is debatable as to whether we recommend it. You can however get quite a bit from the more recent sci fi channel versions of it and the sequels.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> You may think the mark of a nerd comes with an affinity for star trek or star wars but there is a third path. That path is the Dune franchise which starts with the books by Frank Herbert. There is an old film from 1984 as well but it is debatable as to whether we recommend it. You can however get quite a bit from the more recent sci fi channel versions of it and the sequels.


Wut???


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Wut???


The picture references Dune, a seminal sci fi work right up there with star wars and star trek but not so well known among the general public. Go watch at least the sci fi channel versions of it all but if you are up for reading books then the Frank Herbert set are also very good stuff.

Once you have done that you may recognise that as a stage 3 navigator.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> There is an old film from 1984 as well but it is debatable as to whether we recommend it. You can however get quite a bit from the more recent sci fi channel versions of it and the sequels.


Tragically, despite all the changes the film comes much closer to the setting, and the mind screw that is the book than the series could ever hope to be. The series tries to be close to the letter of the books while taking a massive dump on the spirit of them.


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 25, 2017)

This post's number.


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2017)

Flame said:


>


Switch dog strikes again


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

end werewolf discrimination


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 100304
> end werewolf discrimination


Already seen it


----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Touko White (Sep 27, 2017)

Veho said:


>


lmao


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 28, 2017)

What happened to Yoshi? 






Found in a prototype XD
https://gonintendo.com/stories/2914...-world-sprite-sheets-show-a-very-different-lo


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2017)

Veho said:


>


That's fucking perfect.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 29, 2017)

Someone please explain me what the fuck I'm looking at.


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Someone please explain me what the fuck I'm looking at.


china but on a book cover


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> India, but on a book cover


FTFY


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2017)

:thinking:


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 29, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> snip
> :thinking:


How does that even work, and I'm curious on to what it displays.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2017)

DJPlace said:


>


Funny enough to quote this old pic


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2017)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> That... T-That is all.


Funny enough to quote


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 1, 2017)

HL3 when??


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2017)

air2004 said:


>


I think ill do it for real


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 100972


i honnestly dont get why peoples worry about 59 fps, your eyes dont see over 25 fps


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2017)

Breakfast is the most important meal of the day.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i honnestly dont get why peoples worry about 59 fps, your eyes dont see over 25 fps


That joke is old and bad


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I think ill do it for real


my wifi is already named that


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Alkéryn (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

my friend sent me this over discord. thanks @FidgetSpinninMemeLord


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


>


crispin who?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2017)

wewlad


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 2, 2017)

on the occasion of Gandhi's birth anniversary


----------



## EthanAddict (Oct 3, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 101165 on the occasion of Gandhi's birth anniversary


Is that Hitler?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 3, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> Is that Hitler?


yes


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 3, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2017)

I think some of you need to know what "funny" means.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 4, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 101342


Why didn't put Chris Benoit's face over IT


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 4, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 101165 on the occasion of Gandhi's birth anniversary


So a serious post in the EOF. But Hitler was actually an animal rights advocate, environmentalist, and a vegetarian.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_welfare_in_Nazi_Germany
He was always extremely anti-tobacco


----------



## drenal (Oct 5, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 101485


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 6, 2017)

You say that but there have been many cases of new fangled electronically controlled, or straight up electronic, cars being totalled by a mouse having a little nibble.


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2017)

Bench by Bethesta


----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

what the fuck am i looking at?


Spoiler: Large Image


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2017)

Wahhead and Wahman


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (Oct 11, 2017)

Veho said:


>


i don't get it....


----------



## drenal (Oct 11, 2017)

Stephano said:


> i don't get it....


The sum of the numbers is the order the movies came out


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Watch me play all of Touhou's songs on this


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 12, 2017)

Veho said:


>


i dont get it?
is it a joke about everything getting miniaturized?


----------



## roo1234 (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get it?
> is it a joke about everything getting miniaturized?


I see as an irony, today's music is too simplistic , no need for more keys.


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 13, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 13, 2017)

That is a very promising start but I like my microwaves out of my kitchen and the components thereof being used for experiments in my workshop.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2017)

Stephano said:


> i don't get it....


It’s the order in which the Star Wars movies came out


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 13, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 102624


Hot


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Hot


I though you were gay?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I though you were gay?


No


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No





Dionicio3 said:


> No


maybe youre bi baby?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> maybe youre bi baby?


Don't call me baby


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Don't call me baby


why babe?
post #9100


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> why babe?
> post #9100


Dys


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

Read the description:


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 14, 2017)

Better living through chemistry, the unnamed sequel

Having previously tackled the garden, pets, amazon suggestions and the workplace of the 1910s we now get to look at the kitchen before the development of modern refrigerants. While it is not recommended to deice your fridge with a knife today it is mainly the planet that suffers if you do, back when you would too


 




Edit.
Book is
Household Reference Library
 Home Furnishing and Decoration
including furniture making for the amateur.
London
The Fleetway House


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 14, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Better living through chemistry, the unnamed sequel
> 
> Having previously tackled the garden, pets, amazon suggestions and the workplace of the 1910s we now get to look at the kitchen before the development of modern refrigerants. While it is not recommended to deice your fridge with a knife today it is mainly the planet that suffers if you do, back when you would too
> View attachment 102693
> ...


TL;DRd out of existence


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I knew it! Girls are nothing but aliens.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

Veho said:


>


So that's why it's so hard for guys to talk to girls!


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> So that's why it's so hard for guys to talk to girls!


Because they're too busy fapping to animu waifus? Yes.


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## kudofan (Oct 16, 2017)

*This is REAL!*

*



*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 16, 2017)

kudofan said:


> *This is REAL!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That's not really funny, just idiotic


----------



## air2004 (Oct 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's not really funny, just idiotic


Sadly some fool will buy it


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 17, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


>



That's not an image...


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 17, 2017)

Barring lack of values and axes labels one would have thought that someone so capable at graphs would also understand the place value is but an illusion or fake as there is always a blue shell. Second place is really first place, at least until the finish line in which case first place is really first place.

Also if they were really good they could dodge blue shells, and if they were better prepared they could mitigate them.


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2017)

The X axis is presumably time and it looks consistent across all graphs, as key time points are fixed. The "promises to little brother one" doesn't make sense as it implies a constant number of promises, that one should be "promises per minute". The blue shell graph doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 18, 2017)

Veho said:


>


how tf is that funny?


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 18, 2017)

Spoiler: Better one


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> how tf is that funny?


I guess you had to have been there.


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Oct 18, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2017)

Contingency planning.


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 19, 2017)

Veho said:


> Contingency planning.



Am I really seeing a picture of the Ecto-1 and the Mystery Machine at what looks to be a gas station? xD


----------



## air2004 (Oct 19, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 19, 2017)

air2004 said:


> View attachment 103366
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Staph double posting


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


>


Samus aran planet
Ill f*ck her in the v***na and in her super sexy *ss


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## roo1234 (Oct 22, 2017)

Well this is the official price for it in my country. Around U$ 300
Funny, right?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 22, 2017)

roo1234 said:


> Well this is the official price for it in my country. Around U$ 300
> Funny, right?


No, not funny at all


----------



## ThoD (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (Oct 22, 2017)

ThoD said:


>


As an eletrical engineer who uses all of this equipment almost every day, this is very accurate.


----------



## ThoD (Oct 22, 2017)

Stephano said:


> As an eletrical engineer who uses all of this equipment almost every day, this is very accurate.


I know, as an electronics engineer myself and having some miserably failed relationships, it hits too close to home


----------



## Stephano (Oct 22, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I know, as an electronics engineer myself and having some miserably failed relationships, it hits too close to home


A failed relationship, 21 years old, and an electrical engineer...... why don't we talk more?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2017)

Stephano said:


> A failed relationship, 21 years old, and an electrical engineer...... why don't we talk more?


Because the following is true




VinsCool said:


> View attachment 103617


Not as good as


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Not as good as *image of a CUNT cup


I agree. I need this.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 22, 2017)

I dunno if anything similar has been posted here before, but:


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 22, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Because the following is true



It is PAINFULLY true! I haven't gone to a party in the past 8 years (even when I was in school), because when people asked me what I'm into and I answer them, they will either not understand and avoid me, pretend they are interested to not be rude or butter me up so I would be their tech support guy! Needless to say though is that I also DESPISE people, so it's not exactly a bad thing for me to avoid such gatherings!

Also, this was me at one point (or a couple dozen points)...







VinsCool said:


> View attachment 103617











Stephano said:


> A failed relationship, 21 years old, and an electrical engineer...... why don't we talk more?


Shoot a PM if you ever want to talk about something I guess...

PS: Here are some various funnies to get back on topic:


Spoiler: Funnies


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2017)

ThoD said:


> It is PAINFULLY true! I haven't gone to a party in the past 8 years (even when I was in school), because when people asked me what I'm into and I answer them, they will either not understand and avoid me, pretend they are interested to not be rude or butter me up so I would be their tech support guy! Needless to say though is that I also DESPISE people, so it's not exactly a bad thing for me to avoid such gatherings!
> 
> Also, this was me at one point (or a couple dozen points)...
> [/SPOILER]



I find it easier to pretend to be one of those talentless layabouts our generation is so famed for producing.

As for that picture I only got the top part at first and https://umad.com/img/2015/8/infinite-stairs-wallpaper-background-2445-2563-hd-wallpapers.jpg was what it appeared like.

Also better post something amusing and if we are still doing engineering then my internet addled mind does not know what to make of some of this


----------



## ThoD (Oct 22, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> I find it easier to pretend to be one of those talentless layabouts our generation is so famed for producing.
> 
> As for that picture I only got the top part at first and https://umad.com/img/2015/8/infinite-stairs-wallpaper-background-2445-2563-hd-wallpapers.jpg was what it appeared like.
> 
> ...


My mind doesn't know what to make of it either

Here are some more funnies:


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 23, 2017)

I guess I'll start posting one at a time from now on...


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 24, 2017)

I decided to go through my collection of funny pictures and find some offensive ones, so let's see how many people I can trigger today! 



Spoiler: Viewer discretion is advised





























Let's hope people here can take a joke, if not, there's always ways to change someone's mind...


----------



## Molina (Oct 24, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I decided to go through my collection of funny pictures and find some offensive ones, so let's see how many people I can trigger today!


c-c-c-combo. I like your collection.


----------



## ThoD (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ummm..... wot?!?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 25, 2017)

brickmii82 said:


> View attachment 103948
> View attachment 103949
> 
> Ummm..... wot?!?


Old meme, posted multiple times here


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 25, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Old meme, posted multiple times here


Lol, ok so it’s not real and he’s not that dumb. I was mildly ashamed of my city there for a second.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 25, 2017)

Too lewd?


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 25, 2017)

Veho said:


>


God I hate when women do that, rather than just telling you honestly what's wrong they go all "it's not you, it's me" like I'm some kind of mind reader!

Another kind of women I hate...


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 25, 2017)

I want and need this suit!


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


This, this so much.


----------



## ThoD (Oct 26, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


I've seen this many times so far and I can't help but enjoy it more and more as I meet more people!

Irrelevant but hilarious:


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 26, 2017)

Spoiler: Slightly Inappropriate








I know it's not a picture, but couldn't help but post it.


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 26, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 104064


Most appropriate thing I could find in my collection to reply to this:


Spoiler: Perverts only


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 26, 2017)

@Veho It wasn't THAT sexual though...:/

Let's go about sex then rather than sexual


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Eightcoins (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 27, 2017)

When I see pussies walking by


----------



## ThoD (Oct 27, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I died at the end

Btw, are sexual funnies only bad if involving humans but animals are ok? @Veho


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


>


You joke but https://media.gra.businesslink.gov.uk/id/hiring/6547/PDF-Guide-English-Draft-Baselined-4.0.pdf
Page 16 in PDF page numbers or 15 on the internal ones


 

Actual UK government job advert guidelines.


----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 27, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> how tf is that funny?



I only smirked at seeing the predator's face.


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Btw, are sexual funnies only bad if involving humans but animals are ok? @Veho


There is nothing sexual about that comic, "X marks the spot" means he has to kill his friend with a shovel and rip the treasure from his cadaver.   
It's not sexual, it's just violence, and violence is a-okay. 

Did you interpret it differently?  
Does "plunder that booty" have a different meaning for you?   


But seriously. Sexual funnies are bad when they involve full frontal nudity and a guy waving his dong at the viewer. We're supposed to be a PG-13 forum.


----------



## ThoD (Oct 27, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> You joke but https://media.gra.businesslink.gov.uk/id/hiring/6547/PDF-Guide-English-Draft-Baselined-4.0.pdf
> Page 16 in PDF page numbers or 15 on the internal ones
> View attachment 104183
> 
> Actual UK government job advert guidelines.


Not being happy doesn't mean you can't be energetic or physically healthy though... Of course you will be sad if you don't have a job and need money!



Veho said:


> There is nothing sexual about that comic, "X marks the spot" means he has to kill his friend with a shovel and rip the treasure from his cadaver.
> It's not sexual, it's just violence, and violence is a-okay.
> 
> Did you interpret it differently?
> ...


I wasn't referring to the one you posted, I was referring to the cat one, thought that was obvious... why would yours be sexual? It was hilarious!

But seriously, it wasn't full frontal nudity or a guy waving his dong at a viewer, it was pure Japanese culture that's considered kid-friendly comedy, yet you are discriminating against it! Expand your mindset and accept that Japan is funny and sexual, no need to censor it!

Anyway not in the mood for this...






Here are some funnies to get back on topic:


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> But seriously, it wasn't full frontal nudity or a guy waving his dong at a viewer, it was pure Japanese culture that's considered kid-friendly comedy, yet you are discriminating against it! Expand your mindset and accept that Japan is funny and sexual, no need to censor it!


Okay, you lost me. I thought you were talking about the post of yours that I removed, with the pissing statue.


----------



## ThoD (Oct 27, 2017)

Veho said:


> Okay, you lost me. I thought you were talking about the post of yours that I removed, with the pissing statue.


I also had a Japanese pervert in that I think where he does a certain thing that could be seen as inappropriate... I really don't get why statues are bad when they are considered art... I mean, it's not like he was doing anything sexual, everyone pees!


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 28, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 104289


Cute gril makes it better


----------



## ThoD (Oct 29, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 104289


Kinda old joke, but yeah, the cutie makes it that much better!


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 29, 2017)

"I think my dog wants to be a mob boss for Halloween"




https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/79ccsl/i_think_my_dog_wants_to_be_a_mob_boss_for/


----------



## ThoD (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 29, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


>


Everyone stop breathing if you want to live!






And here's a bunch of ancient jokes...


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm not gonna embed the following images because they are hueg and they would kill the stupid browser on my pathetic home laptop so I wouldn't be able to open this page at home and that would suck. 


Expectations: 

https://i.imgur.com/ANC41Ex.png

Reality: 

https://i.imgur.com/AmiHBpK.jpg


----------



## ThoD (Oct 29, 2017)

@Veho That reminded me of the GoW1 costumes you got in new game+, the cowman one especially!


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 29, 2017)

Freshly baked from 4chan


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Freshly baked from 4chan
> 
> *snip*


You can't embed stuff from 4chan directly, if you want to post it here rehost it somewhere else.


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 29, 2017)

Veho said:


> You can't embed stuff from 4chan directly, if you want to post it here rehost it somewhere else.


What do you mean?:/


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2017)

I mean download the picture from 4chan and upload it to GBAtemp or imgur or Tinypic or somewhere, and then embed _that_ in the post. You can still see the image because it's in your browser cache but it's not loading for anyone else. 

I uploaded your pic to imgur, and edited your post. 

Here's the link if you need it for later: 

https://i.imgur.com/xKvv0OO.jpg


----------



## ThoD (Oct 29, 2017)

Veho said:


> I mean download the picture from 4chan and upload it to GBAtemp or imgur or Tinypic or somewhere, and then embed _that_ in the post. You can still see the image because it's in your browser cache but it's not loading for anyone else.
> 
> I uploaded your pic to imgur, and edited your post.
> 
> ...


Oh, ok. I forgot I got joined cache in all my browsers so I thought it was working And it's ok, time to post other stuff, you really shouldn't have bothered...


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 29, 2017)

Sorry, I had to, I couldn't hold myself from posting this anymore!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2017)

Super Mario Odyssey has proven that Mario is a huge pervert.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Super Mario Odyssey has proven that Mario is a huge pervert.
> 
> View attachment 104325


since nintendo has a new ceo, they is plenty of sexual thing in 1st party games


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Super Mario Odyssey has proven that Mario is a huge pervert.


Nobody is immune to Carmen Sandiego's booty.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 30, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> "I think my dog wants to be a mob boss for Halloween"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top comment in that Reddit post:
"GET ME PICTURES OF SPIDER MAN!"


----------



## ThoD (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Oct 30, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Sorry, I had to, I couldn't hold myself from posting this anymore!


OMG LOL


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2017)

The stupid, it burns.


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 30, 2017)

Please don't snort no Marijuanas


----------



## ThoD (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2017)

Here's the pic in higher res and without the fucking inane comment.


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 31, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Im not sure if that's either the worst or the most creative jack o' lantern design I've seen. Still pretty impressive either way.


----------



## Salamencizer (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 31, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 104432


Free DVD? I'm sold!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2017)

Not sure if parody of conman chiropractors, troll from anti vaccination cretins, both at same time or troll of anti vaccination cretins by way of parody of conman chiropractors.

...
..
...
....
..
*high five*


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Im not sure if that's either the worst or the most creative jack o' lantern design I've seen. Still pretty impressive either way.


It's a neat season-inspired carving, I wouldn't call it a jack o'lantern, I would call it a Jack Sparrow o'lantern. 
The "season" here possibly being autumn and pumpkin everything season, including pumpkin spice, and the ship belongs to a parallel universe's pumpkin pirates that attack pumpkin trade ships sailing the pumpkin spice trade routes carrying pumpkin spice one way and honey roasted pumpkin seeds the other. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spice_trade


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2017)

Exploitable: 






And now the Halloween edition:


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 1, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I LOVE THAT, ITS FROM OVER THE GARDEN WALL!!!!!

I very much suggest watching it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2017)

Veho said:


>


nogla!


----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 2, 2017)

Eix said:


>


The 2090 one is actually gonna be a thing much sooner seeing how things are going, more like 2040 or so...



Veho said:


>


I don't even know what to laugh the most about, all these except for the bugs one hit too close to home!


Been running out of already hosted funnies (got tons I could upload but I'm lazy), so here's a fairly decent batch of them...


----------



## Flame (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2017)

"The doctor told me I only need to rest my neck for a few days and..."


----------



## Salamencizer (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 3, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 104659View attachment 104660


That marijuana joke is so old it's actually funny!



Flame said:


>


My waifu is real! At least was, had found someone exactly the same as my waifu, but it didn't last... She still does exist though...


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 3, 2017)

Sorry for long pics, but here goes...


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 3, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I can't believe it took me a while to get it, it's so dumb it's inconceivable! So needless to say I'm stealing this!


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 3, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Is that why my PC exploded?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 3, 2017)

Let's see how many will both get this and get offended by it...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Let's see how many will both get this and get offended by it...


i get it, and i think its funny
yes im that old XD


----------



## ThoD (Nov 3, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i get it, and i think its funny
> yes im that old XD


I still remember how it would always be at school when we were in a class with computers, minesweeper and pinball 3d throughout the period since 3rd grade! Good times


----------



## ploggy (Nov 4, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Is that why my PC exploded?


Am I the only one who's noticed its Hellman's mayo they're using for thermal paste?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 4, 2017)

ploggy said:


> Am I the only one who's noticed its Hellman's mayo they're using for thermal paste?


lol, how did I miss that?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## keven3477 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 4, 2017)

keven3477 said:


>


I was actually looking for this one to post but couldn't find it so I had to go with minions one


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2017)

I realize this is not exactly "funny" as such, but _someone_ got the cosplay thread deleted and I can't post there no mo' so here you go.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 4, 2017)

Veho said:


> I realize this is not exactly "funny" as such, but _someone_ got the cosplay thread deleted and I can't post there no mo' so here you go.


That isn't funny and it's fairly bad cosplay if you ask me, here's how real cosplay is done!














PS: I hope twitter pics work...


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 5, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 104850


My personal experience with furries


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 5, 2017)

ThoD said:


> My personal experience with furries


So much same! So much same!


----------



## ThoD (Nov 5, 2017)

About to watch new DBS now, so leaving this here...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 104850


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 5, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


Relatable on so many levels


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Relatable on so many levels


Same here.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 5, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Relatable on so many levels


Fuck you fur fag go jack off somewhere else










Jk I like furries


----------



## ThoD (Nov 5, 2017)

Here's a bunch of funnies, anime edition!


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2017)

Puns like these are called "Tom Swifties":


----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)

Veho said:


> Puns like these are called "Tom Swifties":


Those puns are so cringey they are funny! Speaking of puns...




and while I'm at it:


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 6, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Those puns are so cringey they are funny! Speaking of puns...
> 
> snip


Hey can you tell me were you found these comics, I find them cute and entertaining.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Hey can you tell me were you found these comics, I find them cute and entertaining.


4chan at /vp/, there's a thread there where people post funny comics about Pokemon in general, but if you want just the ones similar to those I posted, then go to rakkuguy.deviantart.com.

Best ones from 4chan I've found are these:





































I don't want this post to get too long, so I'll end with my 2 favorites!


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2017)

Pft. This is the best Pokemon comic of all time. OF ALL TIME:


----------



## ThoD (Nov 6, 2017)

Veho said:


> Pft. This is the best Pokemon comic of all time. OF ALL TIME:


Funny, but I've seen much better!

Too lazy to upload to imgur, so here ya go: http://i.4cdn.org/vp/1509935036521.png


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 6, 2017)

Veho said:


> Pft. This is the best Pokemon comic of all time. OF ALL TIME:


I remember this one, my reaction back then was :
OMG GARY! WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR FACE! YOURE A TROLL NOW?!

and then few days later,garys troll face became the avatar of some guy on temp


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 7, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 105054


Well... when you look at it that way it feels dreadful...

Let's lighten the mood a little!


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 8, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Since when does Onion burn people this badly?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 8, 2017)

Father may I have a turnip?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 8, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Father may I have a turnip?


Wut is that thing?


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 9, 2017)

air2004 said:


> View attachment 105340


Those things are just annoying, they were funny for one short moment years ago...


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 10, 2017)

Spoiler: Dirty:P



Kiiiiiids, come in me and play!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Those puns are so cringey they are funny! Speaking of puns...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me of this


----------



## ThoD (Nov 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> That reminds me of this


This reminded me of a certain funny pic I found a long time ago:




and while looking for it I also found some other good stuff


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2017)

Pah. A real man is not put off by hairs in his teeth.


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Pah. A real man is not put off by hairs in his teeth.


I'm more concerned about hair in my trachea. I mean I know sexual asphyxiation is a thing but not like this. Not like this.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 10, 2017)

Veho said:


> I'm more concerned about hair in my trachea. I mean I know sexual asphyxiation is a thing but not like this. Not like this.


So true

For this post, I'll go with a gif I found LONG ago... That recovery, damn!


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 11, 2017)

"introducing the new hit sequel to Sonic forces:"




"*Please note Sonic Horses is actually just a series of RNG lockboxes. Each lockbox has 1 of 200 possible tiny horses inside. You can customize your tiny horses with additional tiny accessory RNG lockboxes. Lockboxes awarded after 200 hours of gameplay or for $50 in Sonicbuxx™."

https://mobile.twitter.com/sonic_hedgehog/status/929046322958626816


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 11, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


It bugs me very much so.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 11, 2017)

I made this


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> *snip*


It's funny without the caption. The caption is just trying too hard.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 11, 2017)

Veho said:


> It's funny without the caption. The caption is just trying too hard.


This right here is gold!


----------



## Joom (Nov 11, 2017)

Why is this on Steam? Cause, y'know, all I'm thinking about when playing vidya is my impending death. :|


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## air2004 (Nov 11, 2017)

Veho said:


> It's funny without the caption. The caption is just trying too hard.


that meme wins the internets for the year LMAO


----------



## ThoD (Nov 12, 2017)

Veho said:


>


What a beautiful baby, so adorable!


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 12, 2017)

Veho said:


>


That one never gets old no matter how many times I see it!


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 13, 2017)

PS: I REALLY need the name of the anime this comes from


----------



## Anfroid (Nov 13, 2017)

ThoD said:


> PS: I REALLY need the name of the anime this comes from


The style and tone looks like it could be gintama.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Nov 13, 2017)

Anfroid said:


> The style and tone looks like it could be gintama.


It is


----------



## ThoD (Nov 13, 2017)

Anfroid said:


> The style and tone looks like it could be gintama.





AbyssalMonkey said:


> It is


I figured it was something like that, but about how late in the series is it? I stopped at around episode 100...


----------



## Anfroid (Nov 13, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I figured it was something like that, but about how late in the series is it? I stopped at around episode 100...


Wouldn't know only watched the first 15 or so episodes many years ago. I'll eventually watch it all though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


>


I like fapping to my vegetarian all beef burgers


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


>


For more like this, google "Viz magazine ads".


----------



## Salamencizer (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 13, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 105772


The cringe is strong with this one...


----------



## Salamencizer (Nov 13, 2017)

ThoD said:


> The cringe is strong with this one...


The meme or the Facebook


----------



## ThoD (Nov 13, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> The meme or the Facebook


The "joke"


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> The meme or the Facebook


The fact they took a_ screenshot_ of the Facebook feed on their phone instead of just saving and reuploading the maymay picture. Fucking idiotic.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Stephano (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Sathya (Nov 14, 2017)

speechless


----------



## Salamencizer (Nov 14, 2017)

Veho said:


> The fact they took a_ screenshot_ of the Facebook feed on their phone instead of just saving and reuploading the maymay picture. Fucking idiotic.


I shall trigger ye


----------



## ThoD (Nov 14, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> I shall trigger ye
> View attachment 105961
> View attachment 105962


You really plan to intensify the cringe that much?

Might as well try and change the pic topic with more cringe


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


That's a rip-off of this




and might as well post this too...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 15, 2017)

Unfortunate design


----------



## Sathya (Nov 15, 2017)

can someone post here the worst donal trump face?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 15, 2017)

Sathya said:


> can someone post here the worst donal trump face?


Don't know if you will call it worst or best, but here you go:




and don't worry ladies, you get one too!


----------



## Sathya (Nov 15, 2017)

@ThoD this is the best worst!


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

air2004 said:


> that meme wins the internets for the year LMAO





drenal said:


> View attachment 106096


You know that catgirl are a form of furryness, right?


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> You know that catgirl are a form of furryness, right?


Oh shut up


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Oh shut up


Hahaha ah.... you just made my day


----------



## drenal (Nov 15, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Hahaha ah.... you just made my day


? How


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> ? How


Idk...
What about boobs?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 106195


I would pay to watch this.


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I would pay to watch this.


I probably would too


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


>


Holy shit you're gonna offend so many people


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> Holy shit you're gonna offend so many people


who?


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> who?


me...
I'm autistic


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 16, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


>


They said funny pictures, not stupid ones


----------



## ThoD (Nov 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> They said funny pictures, not stupid ones


Agreed! We could really use a dislike button on this thread

Anyway, let's post some actually funny stuff now...


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 17, 2017)

1, 2, 3, and 4!


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


>


i dont get the EA one


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get the EA one


*facepalm*


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> *facepalm*


...or you could explain me


----------



## drenal (Nov 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ...or you could explain me


they always want you to pay extra for things is what i'm guessing


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> me...
> I'm autistic


Sorry 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> They said funny pictures, not stupid ones


Hey I didn"t make them someone might have found it funny


----------



## Molina (Nov 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ...or you could explain me


There is a controversy with their last game, Battlefront II.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2017)

Molina said:


> There is a controversy with their last game, Battlefront II.


what kind of controversy?


----------



## Molina (Nov 17, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what kind of controversy?


I invite you to google so we do not spam here. We're talking about it on the front page of gbatemp too.


Good old cliché:


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 17, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Why couldn't EA make the game out of that?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Why couldn't EA make the game out of that?


I dont get anu of them


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 18, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 106291


Those two are the same thing, the very point of a CFW existing is to completely open up the system, which happens to include piracy Also, what's with all the spongebob ones?:/


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2017)

You forgot the best ones. 














ThoD said:


> Those two are the same thing, the very point of a CFW existing is to completely open up the system, which happens to include piracy


A lot of devs are opposed to piracy and develop their CFWs with only homebrew in mind. On the other hand piracy can be achieved through flashcards or modchips. So CFW doesn't automatically equal piracy, or vice versa. 



And now...


----------



## ThoD (Nov 18, 2017)

Veho said:


>


THAT is so fucking accurate it deserves an award! I started reading and ran out of breath from the laughs before I could even finish!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2017)

ThoD said:


> THAT is so fucking accurate it deserves an award! I started reading and ran out of breath from the laughs before I could even finish!


Even the part with a rainbow?
Are you one of those disgusting mac users?


----------



## Salamencizer (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 18, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Even the part with a rainbow?
> Are you one of those disgusting mac users?


What are you talking about? I'm using Windows, why would I use something as shitty as Mac? Chrome and some other browsers have the rainbow too you know...


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2017)

I made this also


----------



## ThoD (Nov 18, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I made this alsoView attachment 106330


Am I reading the thread title wrong? I thought we were posting funny pictures here, guess I'm in the wrong thread...


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 19, 2017)

Please


----------



## ThoD (Nov 19, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 106383 View attachment 106384
> Last one was edgy





Spoiler: You didn't leave me much choice...




Start posting things that are actually funny for a change, I'm tired of the cringey spongebob ones you keep posting!:/




Moving on...


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 20, 2017)

"I just sold Doom on Amazon and I don't have the original case. So, I sketched out a cover real quick and put it in a blu-ray case before I send it out to the buyer. Wonder what their reaction will be. Hope they like it! (Listing said it would come in a generic case)"




https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/7dzg43/i_just_sold_doom_on_amazon_and_i_dont_have_the/


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 20, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> "I just sold Doom on Amazon and I don't have the original case. So, I sketched out a cover real quick and put it in a blu-ray case before I send it out to the buyer. Wonder what their reaction will be. Hope they like it! (Listing said it would come in a generic case)"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThoD (Nov 20, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> "I just sold Doom on Amazon and I don't have the original case. So, I sketched out a cover real quick and put it in a blu-ray case before I send it out to the buyer. Wonder what their reaction will be. Hope they like it! (Listing said it would come in a generic case)"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me of this one:


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2017)

Veho said:


>


i count 137 characters (yes i really did count)


----------



## ThoD (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i count 137 characters (yes i really did count)


You forgot the blanks when each line ends

Anyone here who follows what's going on in the anime scene and get this joke?


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 21, 2017)

ThoD said:


> You forgot the blanks when each line ends
> 
> Anyone here who follows what's going on in the anime scene and get this joke?


What exactly is a toblerone. I heard about about that certain Netflix anime but I still don't understand what exactly it is.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 21, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> What exactly is a toblerone. I heard about about that certain Netflix anime but I still don't understand what exactly it is.


It's a kind of chocolate treat, it's basically a long row of small choco pyramids, nothing good. Even crappy chocolates like Crunch are better


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2017)

ThoD said:


> It's a kind of chocolate treat, it's basically a long row of small choco pyramids, nothing good. Even crappy chocolates like Crunch are better


D:

I like Tolberone


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

ThoD said:


> You forgot the blanks when each line ends
> 
> Anyone here who follows what's going on in the anime scene and get this joke?


Actually, i did counted them


----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2017)

ThoD said:


> [Toblerone] nothing good.


You, sir, are dead to me. 
DEAD.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 21, 2017)

Veho said:


> You, sir, are dead to me.
> DEAD.


Hookers are WAY cheaper than that, even for full nights! As for the chocolate, Toblerone sucks, if you think otherwise you haven't tried top-quality bitter-sweet chocolate with lemon and nuts!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

Veho said:


> You, sir, are dead to me.
> DEAD.


Does it really cost 2100$ to get all the content in this game or...


----------



## Salamencizer (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Is this... for real?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


Itz also.weird, to not see your thumb keeping the can in place... i mean you shouldve dropped it if you dont use your thumb right?


----------



## ploggy (Nov 21, 2017)

Veho said:


> You, sir, are dead to me.
> DEAD.




 
Thats 5kg of Chocolate lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2017)

ploggy said:


> View attachment 106558
> Thats 5kg of Chocolate lol


Unfortunatly, i dont like toblerone
I prefer some chocolate from hershey, mr big, aero, rolo, and much more


----------



## ploggy (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Unfortunatly, i dont like toblerone
> I prefer some chocolate from hershey, mr big, aero, rolo, and much more


Im not too fussed on chocolate in general but damn 5kg is just asking for diabetes lol


----------



## ThoD (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Does it really cost 2100$ to get all the content in this game or...


Nope, it's actually almost 2650$ if you count all DLCs including the ones that were meant to come out before they froze the DLC system.



Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 106544


Had a feeling it would go that way, nice!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Unfortunatly, i dont like toblerone
> I prefer some chocolate from *hershey*, mr big, aero, rolo, and much more


Your opinions on such matters are now deemed completely irrelevant.

If you had been bitter about the changes the other year we might have been able to come to an agreement about something





However that you listed Hershey chocolate imitating substance in such a list...


----------



## ThoD (Nov 21, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Your opinions on such matters are now deemed completely irrelevant.
> 
> If you had been bitter about the changes the other year we might have been able to come to an agreement about something
> 
> ...


That reminds me, toblerone not only sucks taste-wise and is full of additives, they even made the pyramids all thin and small like that so they can trick you into paying more for less!


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2017)

I didn't even notice you listed that vomitous garbage Hershey's as one of the "good" chocolates. 
You are _double_ dead to me.


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 23, 2017)

Veho said:


>


$2.5, but doesn't come with Vaseline, perhaps it was meant for dilating something else...


----------



## drenal (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 23, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 106733


Come on now, that's taking the whole thing too far! You will always be able to have your credit card info stolen by cute anime girls whether net neutrality is taken away or not, give the hackers and scammers some credit, will you?

Here are some funnies, courtesy of 8chan and all the normal and twisted people on there!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

you probably wonder whats so funny in it?
well its because on the site, this picture is labeled as "Dick explodes"


----------



## ThoD (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you probably wonder whats so funny in it?
> well its because on the site, this picture is labeled as "Dick explodes"


I'm not wondering about it, can't even see it after all




Change image hosts, not all work, try imgur or something!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I'm not wondering about it, can't even see it after all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right click on IMG and click on show


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> right click on IMG and click on show


Just link to the actual image, or maybe download it and reupload


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Just link to the actual image, or maybe download it and reupload


if i do that, the label wont show up


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> if i do that, the label wont show up


The label isn't part of the image and should be the part that's "funny"


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> if i do that, the label wont show up


Geeeeh was it so hard?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> right click on IMG and click on show


Did, didn't work (wikias don't work for me if linked to a flash picture) Had to go through HTML-5 to find the picture...



Noctosphere said:


> if i do that, the label wont show up


So? You posted what the label was anyway!:/



Dionicio3 said:


> The label isn't part of the image and should be the part that's "funny"


True.


----------



## Salamencizer (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 24, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 106761


Not really true, love has WAY too many variables...:/

There's simple love for example...




or the wrong kind of love...


----------



## drenal (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 106762


Mother 1 is better, I loved beating up rednecks and hippies to grind at the start


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

Veho said:


>


OF COURSE
THATS THE ANSWER TO ALL THE WARS IN THE WORLD


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Geeeeh was it so hard?
> 
> View attachment 106747


I dont know how to make partial screen shot
unless you resize the screenshot in paint/photoshop everytime you do that


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 24, 2017)

Veho said:


>


This never gets old



Veho said:


>


The answer to all the world's problems!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 25, 2017)

not exactly funny, but i found this image and as a supernatural follower, I had to show it to everyone


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 25, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


>


Why did you have to go and remind me of Ed, Edd n Eddy? Now I gotta look for it in my closet, that game was a blast!


----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 25, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 106861


I've found out that throwing a lit match in there makes the ethanol in your fuel even less likely to freeze!


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 25, 2017)

Sathya said:


> can someone post here the worst donal trump face?





 
This is all I got.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 25, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> View attachment 106905
> This is all I got.


But that's not funny


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 26, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> But that's not funny



It is if you're hispanic. 

I got one more suited for your gringo taste.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> It is if you're hispanic.
> 
> I got one more suited for your gringo taste.
> 
> View attachment 106911


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 26, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Want cringe? Here you go!


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 26, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I actually noticed that when playing the game and laughed so hard I dropped my DS


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 26, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> It is if you're hispanic.
> 
> I got one more suited for your gringo taste.
> 
> View attachment 106911


That's worse


----------



## ThoD (Nov 26, 2017)

Veho said:


>


That's so inaccurate, in 2014 people had already stopped using trenches and barbed wires, get your facts straight!


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2017)

Veho said:


>


what is that? lizard?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what is that? lizard?


I THINK it's a shellless turtle... They get REALLY fast without it!






PS: @Veho , I got some pictures that could be considered inappropriate because of partial nudity, but they are either too far away to be able to see much or the art style doesn't allow you to see anything more than a sideboob or even less... Safe to post or nah?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThoD said:


> I THINK it's a shellless turtle... They get REALLY fast without it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if we see nipples, then its innapropriate


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> if we see nipples, then its innapropriate


I get how people think Link is Zelda since it would make more sense, even I did once. After all, what "legend" is from a princess getting kidnapped and someone completely irrelevant going through hell to save her? Imagine if Super Mario was named "The Legend of Peach", wouldn't make sense whatsoever! However, my issue is with how Ninty thought it would be such a terrible idea to have them be together and have a kid! Like seriously, what's wrong with that? Are you saying that no matter how much someone plays a hero, the girl will always pick someone else? Damn Ninty, that's too real!

PS: What about a dude's ass from relatively far away?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I get how people think Link is Zelda since it would make more sense, even I did once. After all, what "legend" is from a princess getting kidnapped and someone completely irrelevant going through hell to save her? Imagine if Super Mario was named "The Legend of Peach", wouldn't make sense whatsoever! However, my issue is with how Ninty thought it would be such a terrible idea to have them be together and have a kid! Like seriously, what's wrong with that? Are you saying that no matter how much someone plays a hero, the girl will always pick someone else? Damn Ninty, that's too real!
> 
> PS: What about a dude's ass from relatively far away?


well they had children together, i mean, hero of time is the ancestor of the hero of twilight
they are all connected, all link and all zelda all comes from the original link and zelda from skyward sword


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I get how people think Link is Zelda since it would make more sense, even I did once. After all, what "legend" is from a princess getting kidnapped and someone completely irrelevant going through hell to save her? Imagine if Super Mario was named "The Legend of Peach", wouldn't make sense whatsoever! However, my issue is with how Ninty thought it would be such a terrible idea to have them be together and have a kid! Like seriously, what's wrong with that? Are you saying that no matter how much someone plays a hero, the girl will always pick someone else? Damn Ninty, that's too real!
> 
> PS: What about a dude's ass from relatively far away?


Are you sure about Link not being Zelda?



Spoiler


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> well they had children together, i mean, hero of time is the ancestor of the hero of twilight
> they are all connected, all link and all zelda all comes from the original link and zelda from skyward sword


Not actual canon though, more like speculation



VinsCool said:


> Are you sure about Link not being Zelda?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This would explain a lot...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Not actual canon though, more like speculation
> 
> 
> This would explain a lot...


its no speculation, its been said i dont remember where, but in game its been said many time


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> its no speculation, its been said i dont remember where, but in game its been said many time


Didn't know it's been said in game, like actually said more than hinted or something...:/ Oh well...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Didn't know it's been said in game, like actually said more than hinted or something...:/ Oh well...


just remembered, didnt Demise said he would curse Zelda's and Link'S descendant for ever


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> just remembered, didnt Demise said he would curse Zelda's and Link'S descendant for ever


He sorta did I think, but so what? Was there any game after that with a cursed main character? All they had to do to avoid the curse was not fuck and instead go with other people!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> He sorta did I think, but so what? Was there any game after that with a cursed main character? All they had to do to avoid the curse was not fuck and instead go with other people!


ganondorf is actually the incarnation of demise hate


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2017)

Guys, less chatter, more funny pictures.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

Gif, but oh well


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Gif, but oh well


banned because im watching walking dead live right now

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> banned because im watching walking dead live right now


oh fuck i though i was in the banned topic xD


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> banned because im watching walking dead live right now
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


lol, you aren't on that topic and I'm not DBV

PS: Is the walking dead any good anymore? Gave it up after the first episode after Glenn dies...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> lol, you aren't on that topic and I'm not DBV
> 
> PS: Is the walking dead any good anymore? Gave it up after the first episode after Glenn dies...


well, s07 p2 is about alexandria making up a rebellion against the Savior
S08p1 is the rebellion itsself


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> well, s07 p2 is about alexandria making up a rebellion against the Savior
> S08p1 is the rebellion itsself


I kinda know that, but is it any good anymore? I gave up on it because it got far too shitty


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I kinda know that, but is it any good anymore? I gave up on it because it got far too shitty


Well, s07p1 is a bit slow...
It is about alexandria being negan's slave


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Well, s07p1 is a bit slow...
> It is about alexandria being negan's slave


I see... I might give it a chance, but it was SO bad I actually chose to watch the crappy Fear the walking dead

Anyway, back on topic now!


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

Kinda hate how some funny images have those stupid pictures of people, but oh well...

Next post, I'll post the most wtf thing I can find in under 10 seconds, gonna try to test my speed of scrolling between the 450 tabs I got open


----------



## Salamencizer (Nov 27, 2017)

Don't cringe yourself to death


Spoiler


----------



## rileysrjay (Nov 27, 2017)

Life hack:


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Life hack:


im... not sure... not sure it works that way... 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

poor cat, youre disturbing his nap


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> -snip-


Im sorry but nudity is not allowed on this Christian website


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Im sorry but nudity is not allowed on this Christian website


is it?
well @Veho  started this


----------



## ThoD (Nov 27, 2017)

As stated, posting the most wtf thing I could find in my open tabs in 10 seconds... just heads up, it will fuck you up for life (get the reference?)


Spoiler: Don't complain I didn't warn you


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoD said:


> As stated, posting the most wtf thing I could find in my open tabs in 10 seconds... just heads up, it will fuck you up for life (get the reference?)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't complain I didn't warn you





Spoiler



what



Spoiler



THE



Spoiler



*FUCK*


----------



## Salamencizer (Nov 28, 2017)

So relatable


----------



## ThoD (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Thanks for reminding me that, the DPPt anime was my favorite out of the entire series and only parts I like from others are the parts that show Giovanni!

https://i.imgur.com/Ho18IOH.gifv

I hate how temp doesn't recognize gifv files, but oh well...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Thanks for reminding me that, the DPPt anime was my favorite out of the entire series and only parts I like from others are the parts that show Giovanni!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Ho18IOH.gifv
> 
> I hate how temp doesn't recognize gifv files, but oh well...


its hum... disturbing?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> its hum... disturbing?


I know, perhaps we got human-sized titans in real life and they will eat us for breakfast like those korean girl gluttons that do those streams with them eating


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I know, perhaps we got human-sized titans in real life and they will eat us for breakfast like those korean girl gluttons that do those streams with them eating


i dont get it, maybe i missed something


----------



## ThoD (Nov 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get it, maybe i missed something


Look closer at what those are... they are coke coles, sprites and other beverages packaged and stacked like that


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Look closer at what those are... they are coke coles, sprites and other beverages packaged and stacked like that


ik...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh nailed means successful?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 28, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ik...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> oh nailed means successful?


Yup, he had one job and he did it splendidly!

Perhaps you will get this one easier


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Warning! Hilarious picture inside!


----------



## ThoD (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> [SPOILDER="Warning! Hilarious picture inside!]
> View attachment 107132 [/SPOILER]


How is that funny and why the bad spoilers with the weird character size?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Nov 29, 2017)

ThoD said:


> How is that funny and why the bad spoilers with the weird character size?


No idea, Just makes me crack up.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> No idea, Just makes me crack up.


Booooooooo


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2017)

While I do try for original research this one tickled me


----------



## ThoD (Nov 29, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> While I do try for original research this one tickled me


Ok, that one is awesome! The Bible is easily the most fucked up book you will ever find in existence!


----------



## Salamencizer (Nov 29, 2017)

Spoiler






ThoD said:


> Ok, that one is awesome! The Bible is easily the most fucked up book you will ever find in existence!


Not kidding, when I was 16, I was a fucked up child who got off to rape, incest and other weird stuff... The Bible was candy.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 29, 2017)

Spoiler






Salamencizer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not kidding, when I was 16, I was a fucked up child who got off to rape, incest and other weird stuff... The Bible was candy.


As a temporary altar boy (didn't get raped), I read the bible about 3 times and it seriously was the reason I turned out so fucked up that I get off at the same things you did a LOT more, on top of turning into a complete sadist! But look at bible this way, it's one helluva fun book to read! If only they still made such gruesome books I would read more than having to rely on visual stimulation


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Ok, that one is awesome! The Bible is easily the most fucked up book you will ever find in existence!


the thing with peepeepoopoo man, is that a real movie coming soon™?


----------



## ThoD (Nov 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> the thing with peepeepoopoo man, is that a real movie coming soon™?


I honestly wish there was such a movie at least planned for release, but unfortunately it's just a parody poster of "The bye bye man" movie (crappy horror film)... It would make for one amazing watch!





This one is so cringy it actually took me a while to get!


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Nov 30, 2017)

Veho said:


>


>Assuming Mario wasn't studying during 1983-1990 and only working as a plumber as a side job to pay for the crippling debt.


----------



## ThoD (Nov 30, 2017)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> >Assuming Mario wasn't studying during 1983-1990 and only working as a plumber as a side job to pay for the crippling debt.


That would make no sense, unless he was a doctor here in Greece, being a plumber should be making more money than being a doctor


----------



## Salamencizer (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

ThoD said:


> That would make no sense, unless he was a doctor here in Greece, being a plumber should be making more money than being a doctor


sharing this on facebook


----------



## Dr. Dew (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 107284


it might be funnier if we knew what were the previous messages


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> sharing this on facebook


Go ahead, share the gold with everyone



Dr. Dew said:


> View attachment 107271


Kept thinking while reading that "why don't they do it like that?", then I see the last frame


Let's go with some old classic humor...


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Go ahead, share the gold with everyone
> 
> 
> Kept thinking while reading that "why don't they do it like that?", then I see the last frame
> ...


free gas
everyone's dream


----------



## ThoD (Nov 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> free gas
> everyone's dream


If only it really worked like that...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Pictures _and videos_.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 1, 2017)

Veho said:


> Pictures _and videos_.



Baptisms are the same or slightly worse here as the water is at 5C degrees and they dip almost the entire baby rather than just a bit each time, it's hilarious to watch those babies trying to cry but shutting up so they won't drown!

Since you went with a video, I'll go with one too


And here's an example of that wonderful word in practice...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 1, 2017)

The Xfce daddy.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 1, 2017)

"This is Senator Dog. He did not take money from the telecom lobby because he is a dog and is not able to use the internet"




https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/7gx8ax/this_is_senator_dog_he_did_not_take_money_from/


----------



## ThoD (Dec 1, 2017)

Too lazy to search in my tabs for funnies, so posting some from the manga I just finished reading... You really need to read the One-punch Man manga, it's hilarious









Saitama vs Garou


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 107382


That is really, really bad.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 2, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_garment


----------



## zeello (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 2, 2017)

ךמנדאחרעצטאעהה  הבגטןועל


----------



## ThoD (Dec 2, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> ךמנדאחרעצטאעהה  הבגטןועל


First of all, WUT? Second, how is that a funny picture?

Was saving this one, but it's time to stop and I've already used Filthy Frank!


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Veho said:


>


wtf is that???!!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wtf is that???!!!


A phone charger, why?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2017)

Veho said:


> A phone charger, why?


ye i mean, i know, but what is it supposed to symbolize?
a snake eating a phone?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2017)

Veho said:


>



oh
i made research and realised its supposed to be a umbilical cord


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 3, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 107496


That's just cringey...


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 3, 2017)

Spoiler: Trigger Warning


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 107505


totally me


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## keven3477 (Dec 4, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


How is this funny.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 4, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


"can cause melting"
didn't know that dogs could melt.
I have a couple to try it on....


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 4, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I can relate to that...


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 107643


Don't get why such an amount, but I got literally 1 cent in my wallet and 1 more in my bank account at this moment and I don't do that


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2017)

Trouble is I am now not sure what that says about my cats, and various young children.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

Spoiler: Hey guys






Spoiler: Do you






Spoiler: or do you not






Spoiler: know






Spoiler: about






Spoiler: the bird



THE  BIRD IS THE WORD


----------



## ThoD (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Spoiler: Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hoping for a funny picture... You, sir, have disappointed me!


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Maybe I'll start playing this game again soon...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 107723
> Maybe I'll start playing this game again soon...


you mean soon™


----------



## drenal (Dec 5, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you mean soon™


yeah, you're right


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> oh
> i made research and realised its supposed to be a umbilical cord


i'd buy


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 7, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loved the baby instruction

btw, do you know whats worse than 2 dead baby found in a garbage bag?


Spoiler



A baby found in 2 garbage bag


----------



## ThoD (Dec 7, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


>


I've seen that so many times but this will never be unfunny


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 7, 2017)

I read that bird one in a London accent. Having been to London it still makes sense.

Anyway I am curious why no TV for the baby. Even looks like a CRT for the low latency.
Those socket covers are pointless in the UK as all sockets should have a shield plate that the earth pin (longer than the others) uncovers the live and neutral.
As for containing and bed then both of those look like they could do the task at hand.
On air horn wake ups it is never too early to instil a sense of humour.


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 7, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 107842


They are terrible at marketing, was interested until they put the spoilers at the end


----------



## drenal (Dec 7, 2017)

ThoD said:


> They are terrible at marketing, was interested until they put the spoilers at the end


I'd still read it


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2017)

ThoD said:


>


OMG repost  ;O;


----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

Veho said:


> OMG repost  ;O;


Sorry, forgot you had posted that, just happened to find it again on imgur

Here's an original:


----------



## drenal (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 107939


Slightly irrelevant, but I never got what the deal is with people liking uncooked meat... I mean, anything but well done has a terrible texture, is really chewy like trying to eat gum and is all bloody without any strong flavors or aromas, people are weird:/


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Dec 8, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Slightly irrelevant, but I never got what the deal is with people liking uncooked meat... I mean, anything but well done has a terrible texture, is really chewy like trying to eat gum and is all bloody without any strong flavors or aromas, people are weird:/


Only rare and sometimes medium rare is bloody at all.  Unfortunately, the only good way to get "Well done" and not get "Burnt Crisp" is by slow cooking over a low fire.  So when you order any steak at a restaurant, you order it medium-rare or medium because then it's still cooked through but you don't need to shear the outside to get to the meat.

I mean, there is also the fact that the rarer the meat, the richer the taste unseasoned.  Personally though, I've had more gummy meat at higher levels of doneness than lower, slow cooked roast being the notable exception.


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> Only rare and sometimes medium rare is bloody at all.  Unfortunately, the only good way to get "Well done" and not get "Burnt Crisp" is by slow cooking over a low fire.  So when you order any steak at a restaurant, you order it medium-rare or medium because then it's still cooked through but you don't need to shear the outside to get to the meat.
> 
> I mean, there is also the fact that the rarer the meat, the richer the taste unseasoned.  Personally though, I've had more gummy meat at higher levels of doneness than lower, slow cooked roast being the notable exception.


ALL you have to do to not burn your meat to cinders before it cooks thoroughly is to slice it properly into thin pieces rather than slabs like some people do. Half a centimeter gets great results with strong heat and 2 mins on each side is all it takes. As for taste, ALWAYS eat meat seasoned, we aren't cave men! Meat quality is important too, reason why you should avoid eating meat that you haven't prepared yourself as much a possible, don't trust restaurants and especially junk food chains! I COULD give you an example as to why that is, but then you won't ever want to eat anything ever again

Now, to get back on topic...


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


we really need a dislike button


----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


>


For one obvious reason, they got it right on the first try


Was saving this one just to post here... Enjoy!


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 107947


sadly, thats how youngster are today
Always plugged on their cellphone
I on the other hand, often forget my cellphone in my appartment when i leavee it


----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> sadly, thats how youngster are today
> Always plugged on their cellphone
> I on the other hand, often forget my cellphone in my appartment when i leavee it


I don't even have a working one, I care that little about phones. Even if I had one that worked properly, I would use it literally just for the calculator when shopping and for the clock, nothing else!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I don't even have a working one, I care that little about phones. Even if I had one that worked properly, I would use it literally just for the calculator when shopping and for the clock, nothing else!


personally, I mainly use it for alarm, clock, and few other minor thing

Back On-Topic now


----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> personally, I mainly use it for alarm, clock, and few other minor thing
> 
> Back On-Topic now


Hawt /s


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Hawt /s


personally, I would have dropped it the toilet, poo and pee on it, and then giving it back to her


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> personally, I would have dropped it the toilet, poo and pee on it, and then giving it back to her


I would've given it back with my genetic material on it



Noctosphere said:


> sadly, thats how youngster are today
> Always plugged on their cellphone
> I on the other hand, often forget my cellphone in my appartment when i leavee it


That's how EVERYONE fuckin is nowadays, the elderly included
-


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> I would've given it back with my genetic material on it
> 
> 
> That's how EVERYONE fuckin is nowadays, the elderly included
> ...


true
but for some reason i dont know neither, I think elderly using their phone is much more acceptable, I guess it's because they still talk to real people in real life, they arent always stuck on their phone like youngsters

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: I dont remember who talked about chicken butt but...


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Enryx25 (Dec 8, 2017)

ThoD said:


> For one obvious reason, they got it right on the first try
> 
> 
> Was saving this one just to post here... Enjoy!


Is this real?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 8, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 107957


Pretty sure Barney looks high in that picture and drug dealers know to not touch the merchandise



Enryx25 said:


> Is this real?


Fake subs, as if they would be real


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Dec 9, 2017)

Enryx25 said:


> Is this real?


No, the subs aren't.  The actual scene? Yeah, that's pretty much how it played out.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 9, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>


From?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 9, 2017)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> No, the subs aren't.  The actual scene? Yeah, that's pretty much how it played out.


Just "funny" looking code isn't really funny, just cringey... Also, line 11 wouldn't run at all because it's hanging.


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 9, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Pretty sure Barney looks high in that picture and drug dealers know to not touch the merchandise


Well I used to deal pot, I smoked up with a customer once.
I have also used brownies intended for sale to get a good night's sleep
No regrets.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ThoD (Dec 9, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> Well I used to deal pot, I smoked up with a customer once.
> I have also used brownies intended for sale to get a good night's sleep
> No regrets.


Deal as in dealer or pusher? Because those two are REALLY different things, dealer is the one at the top with the large shipments, the ones distributing it for him are the pushers, those are free to get as high as they want Also, gotta try such brownies sometime...


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Dec 9, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Just "funny" looking code isn't really funny, just cringey... Also, line 11 wouldn't run at all because it's hanging.


I don't think you get it. At all.


----------



## ThoD (Dec 9, 2017)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> I don't think you get it. At all.



I do and again, not funny


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Dec 9, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Too lazy to search in my tabs for funnies, so posting some from the manga I just finished reading... You really need to read the One-punch Man manga, it's hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ThoD said:


> That's just cringey...
> 
> View attachment 107497





ThoD said:


>





ThoD said:


> I've seen that so many times but this will never be unfunny





ThoD said:


> ALL you have to do to not burn your meat to cinders before it cooks thoroughly is to slice it properly into thin pieces rather than slabs like some people do. Half a centimeter gets great results with strong heat and 2 mins on each side is all it takes. As for taste, ALWAYS eat meat seasoned, we aren't cave men! Meat quality is important too, reason why you should avoid eating meat that you haven't prepared yourself as much a possible, don't trust restaurants and especially junk food chains! I COULD give you an example as to why that is, but then you won't ever want to eat anything ever again
> 
> Now, to get back on topic...





ThoD said:


> For one obvious reason, they got it right on the first try
> 
> 
> Was saving this one just to post here... Enjoy!





ThoD said:


> Hawt /s





ThoD said:


> Just "funny" looking code isn't really funny, just cringey... Also, line 11 wouldn't run at all because it's hanging.



You know, I'm not one to make observations, but your shit is fucking cringey as hell and decidedly not "funny".  Do you see others bitching about it? No.  So shut the hell up and stop whining.  Because anything "funny looking" _is_ by definition, funny.  Christ.  Worse than an entitled gamer.


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2017)

Calm your tits and relax, everyone.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 9, 2017)

Veho said:


> Calm your tits and relax, everyone.


yea... I dont get why that guy got pissed so much


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 9, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Deal as in dealer or pusher? Because those two are REALLY different things, dealer is the one at the top with the large shipments, the ones distributing it for him are the pushers, those are free to get as high as they want Also, gotta try such brownies sometime...


I manufactured brownies. I'm using the word manufactured because of the quantity I made. I also used to grow. Check my dp lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 9, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> I manufactured brownies. I'm using the word manufactured because of the quantity I made. I also used to grow. Check my dp lol
> 
> View attachment 108002 View attachment 108003 View attachment 108004


wait... is that an 80'S show?
you know... 240p


----------



## ThoD (Dec 9, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wait... is that an 80'S show?
> you know... 240p


It's actually 720, but the DPI in the pics is terrible


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## keven3477 (Dec 10, 2017)

And for the trap lovers, what would you do if yo see this in your public restroom?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 10, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> And for the trap lovers, what would you do if yo see this in your public restroom?


Hot


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 10, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> And for the trap lovers, what would you do if yo see this in your public restroom?


"Jackpot"


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 10, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wait... is that an 80'S show?
> you know... 240p


I'm not gonna be that one person who screams "YOU'VE NOT WATCHED FRIENDS?1!1!1!?11!1???1???"


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> And for the trap lovers, what would you do if yo see this in your public restroom?


Would one have to be worried about some of them using a she wee?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 10, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Would one have to be worried about some of them using a she wee?


They all are traps, so it's a sure thing what's under there...


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2017)

ThoD said:


> They all are traps, so it's a sure thing what's under there...


If you can have double agents can you then have double traps?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 10, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> If you can have double agents can you then have double traps?


They are called hermaphrodites and they exist through mutations, worst traps of them all!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2017)

ThoD said:


> They are called hermaphrodites and they exist through mutations, worst traps of them all!


That seems like a limited viewpoint.

If a trap is defined as something where one might see outward visual indicators of one class and encounter another should genitals be fumbled then might the scene pictured see someone with an advanced prosthetic masquerading as a trap? You see similar things with all sorts of other fields, apotemnophilia (the desire to be missing a limb).


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 10, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


>


They said funny, not cringy


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> They said funny, not cringy



That's the point. It's so bad that it's funny.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 10, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> That's the point. It's so bad that it's funny.


No its not


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> No its not



But hey, that's your opinion! :^)


----------



## ThoD (Dec 10, 2017)

Decided to check imgur's front page for once couple hours ago and found tons of gold posts and some other stuff






































And many others I'll keep for later posts


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 11, 2017)

Forum rules/posting guidelines 1911 style



 
Cover and date on author's foreword


----------



## ThoD (Dec 11, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Forum rules/posting guidelines 1911 style
> 
> View attachment 108140
> Cover and date on author's foreword
> ...


Now we just need one for guys and another one for what guys need to know about keeping a woman happy where it teaches you mind reading and ESP abilities

Not funny pics, but I found some really cool vids in my bookmarks yesterday and since Christmas is not that long away, I decided to post them...



I had even forgotten about TomSka completely before I saw these in my bookmarks, lol


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2017)

Veho said:


>


How is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 108191


Some don't


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 12, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


>


I literally read "A night to dismember", then had to read again, lol, what is wrong with me?

I just found this, probably offensive a little, but you are big kiddies, you can handle it




(hope discord pics work...)


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 12, 2017)

That's just really wrong there, mate.

Two of those are non acetone removers which just can not be the best.


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 108244


What's with the innuendo/half sexual pics lately?


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 13, 2017)

Spoiler: Trigger Warning


----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

Veho said:


>


i dont get it?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get it?



Get it now?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 13, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Get it now?



i see
i dont listen to any music  except video game music


----------



## ThoD (Dec 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> i see
> i dont listen to any music  except video game music


Lately I haven't either, but considering it's the best song of it's kind, it's hard to not know about it


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 14, 2017)

internet.jpg


----------



## roo1234 (Dec 14, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> internet.jpg


You mean, #netneutality


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2017)

roo1234 said:


> You mean, #netneutality


#netneutrality
please
oh did i just summon @TheKingy34


----------



## roo1234 (Dec 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> #netneutrality
> please
> oh did i just summon @TheKingy34


It seems the wrong tag was the most shared in Twitter today. My post is a reference to that.

Well, here's a funny pic just to stay on topic


----------



## drenal (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 15, 2017)

Spoiler: Controversial


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 15, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 108398


wtf?










And here's one for the net neutrality crowd


----------



## zeello (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Dec 15, 2017)

RIP net neutrality


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 16, 2017)

Its meme friday at r/DBZDokkanBattle


----------



## vinstage (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Molina (Dec 16, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Its meme friday at r/DBZDokkanBattle


I can litteraly taste it... the despair from Dokkan Battle's players.


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 16, 2017)

Molina said:


> I can litteraly taste it... the despair from Dokkan Battle's players.


oh it is


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Dec 17, 2017)

Veho said:


>


In a ass far far away


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2017)

Warning: huge Star Wars spoiler ahead: 



Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 17, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 108549


For me it's not 5 windows, it's 1 window with 20 porn tabs...


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 17, 2017)

ThoD said:


> For me it's not 5 windows, it's 1 window with 20 porn tabs.


Jeez get tinder

"Your eyes are so beautiful... I got lost in them"
"You're not the only one"


----------



## ThoD (Dec 17, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> Jeez get tinder
> 
> "Your eyes are so beautiful... I got lost in them"
> "You're not the only one"
> View attachment 108576


Tinder? Why would I want anal and STDs?:/


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 17, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Tinder? Why would I want anal and STDs?:/


What is rubber


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## keven3477 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Flame (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## keven3477 (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> snip




And this is the full res picture, and this is the source.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 20, 2017)

Veho said:


> -snip-


What the heck, that actually exists?


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 20, 2017)

Veho said:


>


I still laugh every time I see that gif despite how old it is, that poker face!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 20, 2017)

ThoD said:


> I still laugh every time I see that gif despite how old it is, that poker face!


first, luffy can't swim because hes cursed
secondly, PAPI


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2017)

ThoD said:


>



Historically, a lot of pirates (sailors in general) couldn't swim. 

http://blog.panamajack.com/why-pirates-couldnt-swim/
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/1gve0s/sailors_ability_to_swim_in_the_15th_century/
http://www.piratesurgeon.com/pages/surgeon_pages/drowning2.html


----------



## ThoD (Dec 20, 2017)

Veho said:


> Historically, a lot of pirates (sailors in general) couldn't swim.
> 
> http://blog.panamajack.com/why-pirates-couldnt-swim/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/1gve0s/sailors_ability_to_swim_in_the_15th_century/
> http://www.piratesurgeon.com/pages/surgeon_pages/drowning2.html


I know, it's just a joke though! How do you expect what was literally land mercenaries, nobles or ex-convicts to all know how to swim? What about those with the pegs for legs and stuff? Pretty much half the pirates couldn't swim, but again, that's reality and not based on the pirate stories believe where pirates always knew how to swim and so on


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2017)

ThoD said:


> What about those with the pegs for legs and stuff?


Wouldn't the wood help them float?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 20, 2017)

Veho said:


> Wouldn't the wood help them float?


At first until it got so soaked up that the air inside was replaced by water, at which point it would serve as a great human anchor


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 21, 2017)

and one more, but gifvs don't work on temp...
https://i.imgur.com/Juj71va.gifv
Japan+Commercials=Gold


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2017)

At this point I imagine the guy from the chicken one actually likes their chicken dry as a bone and almost dessicated.


----------



## drenal (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 108972


the real southern biscuit and gravy recipe looks so delicious.


----------



## drenal (Dec 22, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> the real southern biscuit and gravy recipe looks so delicious.


It is pretty good if you make it right


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 22, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 108972


I'm from the south and I can confirm that this is exactly how they serve biscuits and gravy down here


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 22, 2017)

I've been on the internet enough


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2017)

Who wants tickles?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 22, 2017)

It is the (partially severed?) bottom claw with the barnacle on it that looks like an eyeball that is the worst part.


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 22, 2017)

TV show edition


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


Now it's a green retriever


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2017)

ThoD said:


>


Dude, if I snagged an 8-foot chick online I'd do her for the novelty alone.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2017)

Veho said:


> Dude, if I snagged an 8-foot chick online I'd do her for the novelty alone.



Nothing wrong with Amazon women


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2017)

ThoD said:


> Now it's a green retriever


Greenie Retriever


----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 23, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


I would actually rewatch that if it was like that, too bad they didn't put that there...


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2017)

Veho said:


>


too old


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Is that how magic wand are made, dad?


----------



## ThoD (Dec 24, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Would be more hilarious if he aimed up at the sky instead and it opened mid-flight like a parachute drop


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i prefer ganoff, he looks... a bit... darker...


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Dec 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> too old


your to old to you older then the meme


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## ThoD (Dec 27, 2017)

Veho said:


>


Would have been even more realistic if it had taken down the surrounding pixels with it


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2017)

They can occasionally be brought back with CPR, I have done such things.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 29, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 109570


Oh no.


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Oh no.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 29, 2017)

Veho said:


> View attachment 109572


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2017)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 109570


weird
the way i count, she's 19, not 18


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> weird
> the way i count, she's 19, not 18


It's an old pic.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> It's an old pic.


whatever, its not up to date, and what is not up to date is obsolete
so... _*IS GOOGLE OBSOLETE?*_


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 29, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> whatever, its not up to date, and what is not up to date is obsolete
> so... _*IS GOOGLE OBSOLETE?*_


Happy?


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Salamencizer (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2018)

Veho said:


>


the fun part is that while she gets bitten, her friend only thinks about taking a picture


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> the fun part is that while she gets bitten, her friend only thinks about taking a picture


Are you telling us that should something cool, and very much a passing event, like that happen that you would not want a picture?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 110182


dog meme always catch my heart


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 110188


error


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> error


Reload the page. I've edited the post to contain a less eye-straining version of the image.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Reload the page. I've edited the post to contain a less eye-straining version of the image.


yea it works
weird, I think ive seen this not that long time ago


----------



## ThoD (Jan 4, 2018)

Back from holidays and can't remember which of the funny stuff have already been posting, but oh well...


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 5, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


So true, all the facepalms and the future dad holding the chuckles in, so damn accurate!


smileyhead said:


>


For me it's more like laugh at them or enjoy their misery unless they are my gf...


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2018)

Speaking of bear encounters:


----------



## ThoD (Jan 6, 2018)

Gonna post some stuff, can't remember if some have been posted already, but oh well


----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 6, 2018)

How to stop typing 2017 instead of 2018


----------



## ThoD (Jan 6, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> How to stop typing 2017 instead of 2018


Who even uses the numpad when typing? I, for one, only use the numpad when playing old games (CM's Pirates, FF7, etc.) and when doing something that only requires numbers (eg:Calculator).


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 6, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Who even uses the numpad when typing? I, for one, only use the numpad when playing old games (CM's Pirates, FF7, etc.) and when doing something that only requires numbers (eg:Calculator).


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2018)

Salamencizer said:


> *snip*


Found 'em:


----------



## ThoD (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 7, 2018)

Veho said:


> Found 'em:
> 
> View attachment 110670


*WHY THE SNIP
RRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


why are they all looking at me?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> why are they all looking at me?


Take a wild guess.
TBH, they are probably looking at most members on this forum. Including me.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 8, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Take a wild guess.
> TBH, they are probably looking at most members on this forum. Including me.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2018)

When the dog is OP


----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 8, 2018)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 110722


There's actually a page with a list of serial killers that has a note something like "Please do not expand this list by killing people."


----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 8, 2018)

and one for smiley


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## MockyLock (Jan 9, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>



Definetly scary...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Am I the only one disturbed by this yellow package?


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## MockyLock (Jan 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Am I the only one disturbed by this yellow package?



Different taste. Lemon in the middle of curaçao ?


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 9, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I've seen that gif so many times and I'm still looking for the anime! Where is this from?




























Literally how every single relationship of mine has been...;-;


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


so much side mouth in the last image


----------



## ThoD (Jan 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> so much side mouth in the last image


I just noticed, lol


Gonna leave some more here...


















Anime is trash and so am I


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


stop with side mouth
get some help


----------



## ThoD (Jan 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> stop with side mouth
> get some help


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2018)

ThoD said:


>


old is old


----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2018)

Salamencizer said:


> View attachment 110861


That's just sad, funny, but sad...


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 11, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Is his head adhesive or something? lol

EDIT: Happened to find this... https://katraccoon.com/comics/behind-the-gifs/nap-time Makes it even more funny!


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 11, 2018)

Veho said:


>


creepy


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 11, 2018)

Veho said:


>



Classic movie indeed


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 11, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## keven3477 (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm sure R2 would be able to pass a captcha test, just look at this average robot.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## ThoD (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 13, 2018)

<
Traduction : 
That's how easter eggs are made

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





Missing unicorn
If you find her
Stop drugs plz


----------



## ThoD (Jan 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> <
> Traduction :
> That's how easter eggs are made


Why not just post the original?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 14, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

was browsing old page of this thread, decided to repost some i found funny







Spoiler: That explain lot of thing



















--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 14, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


I want to die


----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 14, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


>


whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 14, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whats that supposed to mean?


hentai-haven chan


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 15, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Salamencizer (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


wait, isnt that NSFW?
MODERATOR, BAN THIS GUY


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> wait, isnt that NSFW?
> MODERATOR, BAN THIS GUY


Explicit? yes
NSFW? Hell no


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 19, 2018)

ßleck said:


> Every. Time.


Awesome gif while searching in old pictures of this thread


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2018)

Be certain to properly read labels before usage.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Be certain to properly read labels before usage.



And more importantly, don't take both at the same time.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 19, 2018)

You say that but as these are natural remedies/dietary supplements the ingredients are probably sugar and whatever bulking agent was cheapest that week.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Owenge (Jan 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> When the dog is OP


How Call of duty ghost should've been patch


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>



I need this


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I dont get the one with free hugs and the rock and paper


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get the one with free hugs and the rock and paper


Rock Paper Scissors


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Rock Paper Scissors


OOH RIGHT ^^''


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## kudofan (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 25, 2018)

kudofan said:


>


Did you miss the word “funny” in the thread title?


----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## kudofan (Jan 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Did you miss the word “funny” in the thread title?


Jeez, man. Did somebody toucha your spaghet?


----------



## Stephano (Jan 26, 2018)

kudofan said:


> Jeez, man. Did somebody toucha your spaghet?


Don't mind him, he is always this cynical and [redacted]


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Jan 26, 2018)

dafuq


----------



## Sathya (Jan 27, 2018)

This is not funny, but glitch


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 27, 2018)

Sathya said:


> This is not funny, but glitch


Quote?
Id like to know which pic your talking about


----------



## kudofan (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2018)

Everybody piling in a van, going down town and waving at birds is the start of a good night and any good drunken night has to end with a traffic cone.


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2018)

Dunno, a van parked in the middle of nowhere with a dead guy on the roof just looks like the ending of this movie.


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Magiyc (Jan 30, 2018)

Haha, that's nice.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 30, 2018)

Magiyc said:


> Haha, that's nice.


You do know that EoF posts don't count, now stop spamming


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 30, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> You do know that EoF posts don't count, now stop spamming


is he?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 31, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Its clearly impossible
No matter how bad disguised they are
Ash is too stupid to recognize them


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 31, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2018)

wow such heresy much purge


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Lot of coocoo to hurt to get hurted by even more coocoo


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 1, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I'm going to have that as a background


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> I'm going to have that as a background


You mean wallpaper, dont you?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2018)

Ammako said:


>


I lost faith in humanity long ago


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## kudofan (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## kudofan (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Xathya (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2018)

Meanwhile, back on Earth:


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 7, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I do get the refference, unless, this pics has been made before yesterday?


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I do get the refference, unless, this pics has been made before yesterday?


I don't understand the question.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 7, 2018)

Veho said:


> I don't understand the question.


lol
well, in case its just a coincidence and youre not trolling me, I'll explain
Yesterday, a rocket called Falcon Heavy has been sent in space, with a car in it (tesla iirc)


----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Yesterday, a rocket called Falcon Heavy has been sent in space, with a car in it (tesla iirc)


Yes. I know. That's the joke. This is that same car.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 7, 2018)

Veho said:


> Yes. I know. That's the joke. This is that same car.


good, i wasnt sure if you were trolling


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 8, 2018)

Xathya said:


>


look at those jpeg artifacts


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 8, 2018)

We return to one of my favourite topics, that being better living through chemistry.

Once more we are in the old books, in this case one called "Popular Scientific Recreations" by one Professor A M Low. First edition was 1933, this one is 1935. From the introduction "there are no dangerous experiments in this book", however having now read it I am pretty sure I would not be allowed to teach kids anything ever again.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## keven3477 (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 10, 2018)

Veho said:


>


not sure to get it...
How's that supposed to be funny?


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 12, 2018)

Before banning me for this pic, be aware that its a scene from naruto, when Iwa get the armty of white Zetsu from underground


Spoiler


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Before banning me for this pic, be aware that its a scene from naruto, when Iwa get the armty of white Zetsu from underground
> 
> 
> Spoiler


i dont get it


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 12, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> i dont get it


well it looks like a wee wee doing wee wee things


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 12, 2018)

ohok


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 13, 2018)

Veho said:


>



baby boomers (no offense not all people are like that) eat this shit like flies eat shit.
these baby boomers are the kind of people that blames every problem on others.


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey, you can get breast cancer without even having breasts, so I'd say actually having the organ in question is a significant risk factor.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 15, 2018)

Veho said:


> Hey, you can get breast cancer without even having breasts, so I'd say actually having the organ in question is a significant risk factor.


But everyone has breast, it just doesn’t serve the same purpose between the two genders


----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2018)

Veho said:


>


i dont speak chinese, whats suposed to be the joke?


----------



## roo1234 (Feb 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont speak chinese, whats suposed to be the joke?


It's Japanese, and I think the joke is on the quotes on "safe" and "comfortable ".


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


>


That's... really unfortunate.


----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## jimmyj (Feb 16, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Lol xD


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 19, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


>


They said funny pictures


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 20, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


>


This post should be removed and replaced by something more awesome
Not worthy the 10kth post of funny pictures


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> This post should be removed and replaced by something more awesome
> Not worthy the 10kth post of funny pictures


what I didn't know that?


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 21, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> -snip-


They said funny, not disturbing


----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 21, 2018)

I mean, it's technically correct.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 23, 2018)

Veho said:


>


How is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## roo1234 (Feb 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> How is that supposed to be funny?


Maybe not funny, but highly amusing


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 23, 2018)

roo1234 said:


> Maybe not funny, but highly amusing


how? how is it amusing?


----------



## roo1234 (Feb 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> how? how is it amusing?


It's a van Gogh painting with Snoopy in its staple posture, I find the mix intriguing 

Funny pic just to stay on-topic


----------



## kudofan (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 24, 2018)

kudofan said:


>


from?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 24, 2018)

(I hope this is not too inappropriate)


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 24, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> (I hope this is not too inappropriate)
> View attachment 115524


wtf is that?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Feb 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> wtf is that?


Donald Duck... having a good time while looking a bit disturbed I guess?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 24, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Donald Duck... having a good time while looking a bit disturbed I guess?


errr... y-yea... sure...


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> (I hope this is not too inappropriate)
> View attachment 115524


"Donald you're supposed to plunder the booty, not plunger the booty... you know what, never mind. You do you."


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hell, I might as well post the rest of the stuff in my "Important Things" folder that isn't already taken from this thread/incompatible format.



(^ this is from @zoogie's New User Orientation guide, so he gets all the credit for it ^)



normal membean dashboard for comparison:


----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/Z25klZf.mp4






https://i.imgur.com/phX9OGU.mp4


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 28, 2018)

Flowery and refreshing?

Not even ur mum can pull that off.

Equally I am now curious about the long term storage conditions and resulting failure modes in condoms. If it turns out the wrapping is insufficient to in turn store your wrapping then it might warrant reconsideration of such things owing to it being a failure to prevent damage and being a bastard to open in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## kudofan (Mar 1, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Lol. It took me a second to figure out what the "Polite Skeletons" were.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2018)

Canadian Pokémons


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Canadian Pokémons
> 
> View attachment 116193 View attachment 116194 View attachment 116195 View attachment 116196


id love to see an official poutine pokemon xD
sounds great


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2018)

Reflow this, bitch:


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 2, 2018)

Veho said:


> Reflow this, bitch:


not sure to get it :S


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 2, 2018)

Through hole stuff fell off? I am impressed.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 2, 2018)

here funny pictures


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 3, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Haven't seen that one! Calvin and Hobbes is the best, I collect them. Do you know which book that ones in?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2018)

Lonk


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Haven't seen that one! Calvin and Hobbes is the best, I collect them. Do you know which book that ones in?



I don't know which collection it was published in. The date on the comic itself says June 23rd 1992, but the archive at GoComics has it at August 9th, but I notice they're all delayed by a month and a half there so who knows. 

http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1992/8/9




Open this in a new tab, zoom in and notice all the stuff:


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## kudofan (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2018)

Maybe they would cancel each other out...


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 4, 2018)

Veho said:


> Maybe they would cancel each other out...


i dont get it
ofc i havent watched the movie
so...
is there a link with majora's mask?


----------



## kudofan (Mar 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get it
> ofc i havent watched the movie
> so...
> is there a link with majora's mask?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mask#Overview


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 4, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


before anyone asks the question :
yes I was looking for pr0n/h3nt41


----------



## kudofan (Mar 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> before anyone asks the question :
> yes I was looking for pr0n/h3nt41


I don't think anyone was gonna ask that. But thanks for the insight...


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2018)

kudofan said:


> I don't think anyone was gonna ask that. But thanks for the insight...


^^'


----------



## Stephano (Mar 6, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Lonk


That looks like the adoring fan from Elder Scrolls Oblivion


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> before anyone asks the question :
> yes I was looking for pr0n/h3nt41


oh.... now i get the gif


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2018)

Stephano said:


> That looks like the adoring fan from Elder Scrolls Oblivion



Either that or Lonk in Amiibo form


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I really really had to post it after i saw that


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## kudofan (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 12, 2018)

Veho said:


>



well they still have the home button...
*looks at iphone x*
oh no....


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 12, 2018)

I was just wondering where the old palmtops and XP era windows tablets fit into that. Are they the lost civilisations with advanced tech?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 12, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I was just wondering where the old palmtops and XP era windows tablets fit into that. Are they the lost civilisations with advanced tech?


lost civilisation that were aadvanced tech in their time


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I was just wondering where the old palmtops and XP era windows tablets fit into that. Are they the lost civilisations with advanced tech?


Another branch of the evolutionary tree.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 15, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


>


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Old (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## MockyLock (Mar 16, 2018)

Someone should've told him that when playing Russian roulette with a semi-auto, each time you play, each time you loose.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 16, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> View attachment 117667


We said funny not depressing


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2018)

Veho said:


>


sooo...? what happened next?


----------



## roo1234 (Mar 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> sooo...? what happened next?


It took the bait... As always


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Old (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## jimmyj (Mar 16, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> View attachment 116509


what


----------



## Old (Mar 16, 2018)

How about some delicious fried chicken?





.....Or maybe a nice, healthy salad?





And for dessert:


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2018)

Old said:


> -snip-


i already did a thread like this, got a warning
just telling you


----------



## Old (Mar 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i already did a thread like this, got a warning
> just telling you



You don’t like fried chicken?  Not even with hot sauce?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2018)

Old said:


> You don’t like fried chicken?  Not even with hot sauce?


im just letting you know
I made a thread like this before and it got removed and i got a warning
im just letting you know


----------



## Old (Mar 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> im just letting you know
> I made a thread like this before and it got removed and i got a warning
> im just letting you know



Alright, alright, I get it, don’t blow a gasket!   Look, if fried chicken & fresh vegetables don’t suit your tastes, what about some nutritious soup & a bit of spicy sausage?


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Mar 16, 2018)

Old said:


> How about some delicious fried chicken?
> 
> View attachment 117715
> 
> ...


please don’t do this. I’m calling the police


----------



## Old (Mar 16, 2018)

TomodachiDeath said:


> please don’t do this. I’m calling the police



I beg you;


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Mar 16, 2018)

Old said:


> I beg you;
> 
> View attachment 117740


Too late


----------



## Old (Mar 16, 2018)

TomodachiDeath said:


> Too late


----------



## TomodachiDeath (Mar 16, 2018)

Old said:


> View attachment 117747


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 17, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## TomodachiDeath (Mar 17, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


This confused me


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


omfg whats that homophobic shit


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> omfg whats that homophobic shit


A joke. Duh.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 18, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Does this work on females? I need to know for... research


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> A joke. Duh.


ok its not real?
fiew
But by the look of it, it seems a very old picture
if it was like 60'S or 70'S, i'd understand, i mean, homosexuality wasnt as common as today


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Does this work on females? I need to know for... research


Try and you will see.



Noctosphere said:


> ok its not real?
> fiew
> But by the look of it, it seems a very old picture
> if it was like 60'S or 70'S, i'd understand, i mean, homosexuality wasnt as common as today


The quality is bad, but if you look carefully, it's obviously meant to not be serious at all.
That reminds me of candies I had, in a pills flask, called "Penisol", which was advertised to make me grow a huge shlong.

I was disappointed, they only were cinnamon flavoured candies.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Try and you will see.
> 
> 
> The quality is bad, but if you look carefully, it's obviously meant to not be serious at all.
> ...


ok, thanks for reassuring me


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 117950


haha, yea i saw this one as well


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 18, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 117950


I wouldn’t mind that at all


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 19, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> View attachment 117957


Uh how is that funny?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 19, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Uh how is that funny?


Look closer.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 19, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Look closer.


And?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 19, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> And?





vs.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 19, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> View attachment 117959
> vs.
> View attachment 117960


How is that funny?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 19, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> How is that funny?


I clearly have a different sense of humor.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Mar 19, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I clearly have a different sense of humor.


I don’t see hw removing a letter makes something funny


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 19, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I don't get the "tentacles" part.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I don't get the "tentacles" part.


i guess it's because they dont want us to think they are aliens


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i guess it's because they dont want us to think they are aliens


Gotcha, because I don't assume aliens have tentacles.


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2018)

Veho said:


>


thats exciting you, isnt it @Veho


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2018)

only those who saw at least the first episode of monster musume will get it


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2018)

RIP Toys'Я'Us


----------



## Old (Mar 23, 2018)

Veho said:


> RIP Toys'Я'Us







It gets even more morose, sigh.....

_“Man dubbed ‘The Toy King’ dies of respiratory failure...”

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-age-close-stores-end-dead-dies-a8269966.html_


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2018)

Old said:


> View attachment 118338
> 
> It gets even more morose, sigh.....
> 
> ...


*sigh* and here I though it c ouldnt get worse for them...


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 118390


after checking if this was true... well... disapointed...


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 25, 2018)

Veho said:


> RIP Toys'Я'Us


That backwards R stood for Яussion, you know that, right?


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> View attachment 118729


???


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ???


You can bring dogs and glass containers, but not dogs _in_ glass containers.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2018)

Still dont get it
Must be some kind of joke that only english native speaker can understabd lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Still dont get it
> Must be some kind of joke that only english native speaker can understabd lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Do you know any dogs that spend their time inside of a glass jar or something of the like?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Do you know any dogs that spend their time inside of a glass jar or something of the like?


No, lol
But thats my point, why would a dog be in a glass jar?
Its not like saying no cat in the hat
That would be a joke


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> No, lol
> But thats my point, why would a dog be in a glass jar?


That's the joke. 
The sign expressly forbids something that doesn't happen in the first place. 
It's like saying "no flying elephants".


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2018)

Veho said:


> That's the joke.
> The sign expressly forbids something that doesn't happen in the first place.
> It's like saying "no flying elephants".


well... its not really funny... just non sense...


----------



## Old (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## x65943 (Mar 26, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> View attachment 118729





Noctosphere said:


> ???


It's a pretty bad photoshop tho
Photo 1. The red lines will eventually line up, the green lines never will. Shows that these letters do not belong here.
Photo 2. If you look closely the IN from the second line is just copy and pasted from the third line.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2018)

So not only are you viewing sex shows with my eyes you are also doing CSI gbatemp?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 118805


I dont get the reference (if there is one)


----------



## x65943 (Mar 27, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get the reference (if there is one)


It's a mix between self deprecating/suicide humor and the club penguin meme.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2018)

x65943 said:


> It's a mix between self deprecating/suicide humor and the club penguin meme.


Oh right club penguin
The game whose server got shut down few months ago


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 27, 2018)

x65943 said:


> It's a pretty bad photoshop tho
> Photo 1. The red lines will eventually line up, the green lines never will. Shows that these letters do not belong here.
> Photo 2. If you look closely the IN from the second line is just copy and pasted from the third line.


I don't have photoshop, I only have access to GIMP so I had to make due.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 27, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I don't have photoshop, I only have access to GIMP so I had to make due.


There's a perspective tool in gimp that you can use to warp text - you could've made this virtually impossible to detect fairly easily.

However the wording is so strange that I would've still doubted the veracity of the text.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Mar 27, 2018)

x65943 said:


> There's a perspective tool in gimp that you can use to warp text - you could've made this virtually impossible to detect fairly easily.
> 
> However the wording is so strange that I would've still doubted the veracity of the text.


Didn't know that. Thanks.
Yeah, it originally said "NO DOGS OR GLASS JARS" but I liked this better.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 27, 2018)

GBATemp's new rule
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## kudofan (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Old (Mar 27, 2018)

Veho said:


>



I can't stop staring at that clam....thankfully, I have no seafood allergies.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 28, 2018)

Veho said:


>


just by its eyes, i can tell you it wasnt chasing its tail


----------



## Old (Mar 28, 2018)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2018)

Veho said:


>


That looks like the sort of reaction I would have.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 28, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I'd say he got off lucky. Imagine if that thing had closed on him lol. Moral of the story is, don't try to fuck clams.


----------



## Old (Mar 28, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> I'd say he got off lucky.



He _got off_ lucky, eh?
(snicker)



Subtle Demise said:


> Moral of the story is, don't try to fuck clams.



Eh, I dunno, I've screwed my share of 'clams' without issue.  
(Well, except for those few unfortunate trips to the VD clinic...)


----------



## SG854 (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 29, 2018)

Veho said:


>


WTF
FROM?


----------



## SG854 (Mar 29, 2018)

*Shocking X-ray: Doctors remove fork from penis of 70-year-old Australian man*

Quote - "Doctors in Canberra have removed a 10-centimetre fork from the penis of a 70-year-old man who inserted it into his uretha in an attempt to achieve sexual gratification."


----------



## Old (Mar 29, 2018)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Mar 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


How do I unsee this?


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 30, 2018)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> How do I unsee this?


why? you dont like?
its pure gold man!
platinum!!!

POST #10200 YAY


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 30, 2018)

*peta sees kiwi comment and reckons they can one up it*


 
My favourite part though is the category tagger.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 30, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> *peta sees kiwi comment and reckons they can one up it*
> View attachment 119142
> My favourite part though is the category tagger.


LOL, RELIGION? FOR REAL?
My favorite part is the moment they wrote "our furry friends"


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Mar 31, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> *peta sees kiwi comment and reckons they can one up it*
> View attachment 119142
> My favourite part though is the category tagger.


Ha Ha Ha I haven't mentioned the word feminism in a long time. I got tired talking about them.

Theres training courses you can take on Everyday Feminism to heal from Toxic Whiteness.
Its not free though and you have to pay.


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2018)

"I'm coming for Uranus"


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Shaffy (Apr 3, 2018)

2003 oh s*** what a old post


----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Chary (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 5, 2018)

Chary said:


>


Wait, Dark Souls has a plot?


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 5, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Damn 300 is a steal


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 8, 2018)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 9, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 11, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


>


gross


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 11, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 11, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I don't get it.


i dont either :S


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 11, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I don't get it.


Coughing coffin


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 11, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Coughing coffin


Huh?


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 11, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Huh?


coffin(g) 
Coughing syrup.


----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Giant hairy man ass.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 13, 2018)

Veho said:


>


The way it yawns and goes back to sleep makes it.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 13, 2018)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> View attachment 120419


new android os?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> new android os?


Android Marshmallow came out around two and a half years ago.


----------



## oofio (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 16, 2018)

oofio said:


> View attachment 120543


Classed V


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 19, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Optimus Frime.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 19, 2018)

Veho said:


>



I know the guy that actually did that


----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> I know the guy that actually did that


I wouldn't be in the least surprised if several people did that. I mean I have half a mind to try it. All I need is one of those horrible $1 knockoffs and some breading. 

(The already fried one in the first picture is actually a Gundam but details details.)


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Why are you posting that here?


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Why are you posting that here?


reasons...


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 23, 2018)

~Snip wrong thread~


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


no


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 24, 2018)

Not exactly funny, but it gets worse the longer I look at it.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 24, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 121208


Canadian*


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 24, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Canadian*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


:^)


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 24, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


I have actually seen that lol


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 25, 2018)

Veho said:


>


WTF WAS THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> WTF WAS THAT SHIT!!!


https://gbatemp.net/threads/venom-trailer-released.501953/


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Marcoon (Apr 28, 2018)

Fine, if you want a funny picture YOU WILL GET ONE!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 28, 2018)

Marcoon said:


> Fine, if you want a funny picture YOU WILL GET ONE!


Still not a funny picture


----------



## roo1234 (Apr 28, 2018)

Well post one then 





Dionicio3 said:


> Still not a funny picture


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have occasionally gone for "better living through chemistry" in the various times and ages past.
Similarly some also opt for a "kill it with fire" approach.

Turns out nursing in the 1910s was even more hardcore than that


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2018)

All that page lacks is a paragraph on the restorative and energizing properties of radium.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 29, 2018)

Veho said:


> All that page lacks is a paragraph on the restorative and energizing properties of radium.


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> *egg*


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2018)

This is why marketing is important.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2018)

Your nuts smell of banana nut bread, toasted coconut and hazelnut?

I have heard of eating strawberries and such so your spooge tastes better and some seem convinced that playing with a razor there is a good plan but they are supposed to smell nice as well now? What a world we live in.


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 1, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2018)

I didn't know Hogs of War was popular enough to get merch, let alone knock off merch.

Or is this like the time we all found out starcraft was mildly popular in south Korea?

Anyway I missed 4/20 but how about a shot from the unwitting progenitor of grow houses


----------



## Veho (May 2, 2018)

Is that why Musk wants to move to Mars, greenhouses as far as the eye can see and no police presence? 
Will they try to increase the temperature of Mars by making it into a giant hotbox? 
Ayyyyy.


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (May 3, 2018)

Veho said:


>





Noctosphere said:


>


----------



## Noctosphere (May 3, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 122141


?
Quoting me without reason?
Spam...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> View attachment 122141


Lol nvm


----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 122141


Lmao this made me laugh out loud, good job


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Alm (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 5, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


>


You should be banned from posting in this thread

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alm said:


>


You too


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 5, 2018)

Veho said:


>


HEY, the black guys plays in the 100


----------



## Veho (May 5, 2018)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 6, 2018)

The Imperial March:


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2018)




----------



## lytro (May 7, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2018)




----------



## lytro (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2018)

Veho said:


>


whats that anime?


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whats that anime?


Gunslinger Girl.


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2018)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 11, 2018)

Panorama fails


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 14, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 14, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 123379


ouch


----------



## Noctosphere (May 14, 2018)

WilliG said:


>


poor cat
we should blame his/her master for feeding him/her too much...
wait... its a cat o.O
They are the master am i right?
well... doesnt matter, his/her humans must be as fat as him/her


----------



## GhostLatte (May 15, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 16, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


can someone explain me?
I dont drink redbull, maybe thats why i dont get it


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (May 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> can someone explain me?
> I dont drink redbull, maybe thats why i dont get it


Those are Monster Energy drink tabs.


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 18, 2018)

Cleverbot is mean


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2018)




----------



## roo1234 (May 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 19, 2018)

roo1234 said:


> .


Spirital has a bigger bowl
I guess we give more than others


----------



## The Catboy (May 19, 2018)

Veho said:


>


WAHH!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 19, 2018)

roo1234 said:


>


I'm triggered because Skiddoism isn't here!!1!1!111!+


----------



## VinsCool (May 19, 2018)




----------



## jimmyj (May 20, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'm triggered because Skiddoism isn't here!!1!1!111!+


Well I'm triggered because altariaism isn't there, how bout that :/


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 22, 2018)

I am assuming VinsCool's picture has some meaning to the gay furry community but I am not familiar with the idiom. Care to explain to the rest of the class, Vins?


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2018)

Veho said:


> I am assuming VinsCool's picture has some meaning to the gay furry community but I am not familiar with the idiom. Care to explain to the rest of the class, Vins?


Just some BDSM terms taken out of context on a children thing.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 22, 2018)




----------



## oofio (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2018)

oofio said:


> View attachment 124453


@Lilith Valentine called, she wants her image back


----------



## Veho (May 23, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (May 23, 2018)




----------



## jimmyj (May 23, 2018)

SG854 said:


>


We said funny pics


----------



## SG854 (May 23, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> We said funny pics


exactly


----------



## jimmyj (May 23, 2018)

SG854 said:


> exactly


how is that funny?


----------



## SG854 (May 23, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> how is that funny?


Because of Kanye's big Ego


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Because of Kanye's big Ego


who?


----------



## SG854 (May 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> who?


?


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 25, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Already seen it, a couple of page ago 
Dozens of page


----------



## Mitch__ (May 27, 2018)

also my profile pic is pretty funny haha ecsDEE


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 27, 2018)

Mitch__ said:


> also my profile pic is pretty funny haha ecsDEE


Not funny


----------



## dAVID_ (May 27, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Not funny


humor is subjetcive


----------



## dAVID_ (May 27, 2018)

Trust me, the read is worth it.


----------



## lytro (May 27, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> View attachment 125463
> 
> Trust me, the read is worth it.


tl;dr


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2018)




----------



## lytro (May 27, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2018)

I used to be stressed until I started yoga.


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 125791


64kb to 64gb of ram in about 50 years
I know the average comp doesnt have 64gb, thats why I said 50
it's not right now, but soon, in about a decade


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Those watermarks are awful


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Those watermarks are awful


are jealous of her?
Because you can't get back slim?


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> are jealous of her?
> Because you can't get back slim?


No, the watermark is just awful


----------



## Noctosphere (May 28, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> No, the watermark is just awful


do you have water retenton?


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2018)

There are quite literally two S characters in the line above. Why try for a... I can't even call that a font a like.
Despite having to go fix some stuff for someone I was compelled to fix that first


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> There are quite literally two S characters in the line above. Why try for a... I can't even call that a font a like.
> Despite having to go fix some stuff for someone I was compelled to fix that first
> View attachment 126809


Oh damn, I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out.
Seems like it was edited, and somehow I stumbled on it.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Veho (May 30, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## cracker (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## lytro (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Mitch__ (Jun 3, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Not funny


no u


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 4, 2018)

* HULK SMASH!!*


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 4, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> View attachment 129588*HULK SMASH!*


my sistra has that table game, dont remember the name though, but played it a while ago
I remember that hexagonal map


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> my sistra has that table game, dont remember the name though, but played it a while ago
> I remember that hexagonal map


Settlers of Catan.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 4, 2018)

Veho said:


> Settlers of Catan.


It was a french name, but Catan does ring a bell in my head


----------



## MockyLock (Jun 4, 2018)

It was Catan only :
https://fr.asmodee.com/fr/games/catane/


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 4, 2018)

MockyLock said:


> It was Catan only :
> https://fr.asmodee.com/fr/games/catane/


well, maybe the name has changed slightly between english and french version


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well, maybe the name has changed slightly between english and french version


http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...Catan-For-New-Edition#&gid=gallery_3810&pid=1 

Apparently they changed the name in the newest edition.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 6, 2018)

WilliG said:


>


I once did that to Zelda
same look in her eyes


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## jimmyj (Jun 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>



gold.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

clever bot is just dumb...




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 9, 2018)

YES I DO! ;_______;


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 10, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Why don't they take action against this bitch?


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Old (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2018)

Old said:


>


A leeetle bit of context here: that's a Penanggalan, a mythical vampyric creature whose head and entrails detach from the rest of the body and fly around in search of victims. According to legend, "the Penanggal is said to feed on human blood or human flesh although local folklore (including its variations) commonly agrees that a Penanggal prefers the blood of a newborn infant, the blood of woman who recently gave birth, or the placenta." 

So yeah. 

Pic related:


----------



## Old (Jun 14, 2018)

Veho said:


> A leeetle bit of context here: that's a Penanggalan, a mythical vampyric creature whose head and entrails detach from the rest of the body and fly around in search of victims. According to legend, "the Penanggal is said to feed on human blood or human flesh although local folklore (including its variations) commonly agrees that a Penanggal prefers the blood of a newborn infant, the blood of woman who recently gave birth, or the placenta."
> 
> So yeah.
> 
> Pic related:



Yep, I'm aware.   Malay/Southeast Asian mythology is always a fun time.  (I prefer the Wak Wak, but it's hard to beat a floating head w/internals dangling!)


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 15, 2018)

Veho said:


>


ouch... edgy...


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ouch... edgy...





Veho said:


>



I absolutely despise Microsoft Edge. I seriously fail to comprehend the reason they still push that piece-of-trash browser into their OS.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> I absolutely despise Microsoft Edge. I seriously fail to comprehend the reason they still push that piece-of-trash browser into their OS.


Because Edge nowadays isn't that bad.
Internet Explorer is shit, however.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 15, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Actually, the windows update INSTALED FUXKJNG CHROME ON MY PC EVEN THOUGH I DIDNT HAVE IT
I use FireFox, but seriously? And yeah, Edge is garbage. The only reason I haven’t hacked up the OS to rid my Computer of it is because I’m forced to use it to voew PDFs


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 15, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Actually, the windows update INSTALED FUXKJNG CHROME ON MY PC EVEN THOUGH I DIDNT HAVE IT
> I use FireFox, but seriously? And yeah, Edge is garbage. The only reason I haven’t hacked up the OS to rid my Computer of it is because I’m forced to use it to voew PDFs


I highly doubt it installed chrome


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 15, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> I highly doubt it installed chrome


It did. Or, perhaps it was Avast, but I know that I didn’t have chrome before the update. And yeah, it created an EDGE shortcut on my Desktop. 
Also, we need a :hateEDGE: emoji. Seriously.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 15, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> It did. Or, perhaps it was Avast, but I know that I didn’t have chrome before the update. And yeah, it created an EDGE shortcut on my Desktop.
> Also, we need a :hateEDGE: emoji. Seriously.


1st: Google wouldn't allow that at all
2nd: Avast does install chrome if you're not careful
3rd: its not that hard to disable edge entirely


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 17, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Koala bears are in fact one of the stupidest animals on the planet.


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 132099


How is that funny?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> How is that funny?


You're too young.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 19, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> How is that funny?





VinsCool said:


> You're too young.


Maybe try explaining the concept. If you leave people to find out by themselves they may take longer or wind up with some strange conclusions.

Anyway the finale, climax if you will, of the male sex act is the ejaculation of some sperm. Though the precise nature of it is still the subject of some discussion among the relevant medics it seems some women can also ejaculate some fluid following sexual stimulation, in some cases high volumes with a lot of pressure but you can discover porn bloopers on your own time. While a fairly rare ability it is never the less one that many find alluring, such that it is a common tag or category on porn sites*. The colloquial/slang name given to the phenomenon is squirting and is utilised as a verb as well.
In this case the image is designed to bring to mind word association games -- for instance if I hear the term resistance then as someone what plays with electronics on a routine basis I will think the component of impedance, should you be speaking to a historian that commonly deals with world war 2 they will likely think of another concept. As the internet is said to be for porn the reader is supposed to imagine that the image maker has spent too much time on the internet. Furthermore it may also cause the reader to pause for a moment of self reflection if they also immediately considered it as such. Both of those are common elements in humour.

*the folks at one of the more popular sites to purvey pornographic materials also collect statistics on the matter. They claim it is one of their top 20 categories and the site itself has an 81 million per day visit rate then yeah. Despite the link itself not containing any content that might trouble me here I opt not to do so.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 20, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Maybe try explaining the concept. If you leave people to find out by themselves they may take longer or wind up with some strange conclusions.
> 
> Anyway the finale, climax if you will, of the male sex act is the ejaculation of some sperm. Though the precise nature of it is still the subject of some discussion among the relevant medics it seems some women can also ejaculate some fluid following sexual stimulation, in some cases high volumes with a lot of pressure but you can discover porn bloopers on your own time. While a fairly rare ability it is never the less one that many find alluring, such that it is a common tag or category on porn sites*. The colloquial/slang name given to the phenomenon is squirting and is utilised as a verb as well.
> In this case the image is designed to bring to mind word association games -- for instance if I hear the term resistance then as someone what plays with electronics on a routine basis I will think the component of impedance, should you be speaking to a historian that commonly deals with world war 2 they will likely think of another concept. As the internet is said to be for porn the reader is supposed to imagine that the image maker has spent too much time on the internet. Furthermore it may also cause the reader to pause for a moment of self reflection if they also immediately considered it as such. Both of those are common elements in humour.
> ...


I see. The part I didn’t undesrstsnd was the “squirting” part.


----------



## Uiaad (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Jun 20, 2018)

Veho said:


>



The majestic Capybara distant cousin of the king of all pets the guinea pig


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


...what?


----------



## Megadriver94 (Jun 20, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> ...what?


 Its an overt satire of the of the fools who think that non-binary sexes exist in mammals, particularly human beings. Similar things can be said about the "genderfluid" tripe.


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 132608


I rather prefer
Light armored seductrice women with boobs larger than their entire head


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2018)

uiaad said:


>


im not sure i get it
The hyper link is a link with both red and blue suit at the same time?


----------



## Uiaad (Jun 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> im not sure i get it
> The hyper link is a link with both red and blue suit at the same time?



Do you know what a hyperlink is Noctosphere ?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Do you know what a hyperlink is Noctosphere ?


not 100% sure...
But I do know it's something about internet domain or something like that


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> not 100% sure...
> But I do know it's something about internet domain or something like that


A hyper link is a link
https://www.google.com <- this is a hyperlink
This is also a hyperlink


----------



## Uiaad (Jun 21, 2018)

No


Noctosphere said:


> not 100% sure...
> But I do know it's something about internet domain or something like that



Now what colour are hyperlinks (generally ) before and after being click 

And remember kids : 
Explaining a joke is like dissecting a frog. You understand it better but the frog dies in the process.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 21, 2018)

uiaad said:


> No
> 
> 
> Now what colour are hyperlinks (generally ) before and after being click
> ...


o.o


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jun 22, 2018)

uiaad said:


>


That is version 2, suggested by some guy on imgur when artist first posted version 1.

Here is version 1:


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## lytro (Jun 22, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Maybe try explaining the concept. If you leave people to find out by themselves they may take longer or wind up with some strange conclusions.
> 
> Anyway the finale, climax if you will, of the male sex act is the ejaculation of some sperm. Though the precise nature of it is still the subject of some discussion among the relevant medics it seems some women can also ejaculate some fluid following sexual stimulation, in some cases high volumes with a lot of pressure but you can discover porn bloopers on your own time. While a fairly rare ability it is never the less one that many find alluring, such that it is a common tag or category on porn sites*. The colloquial/slang name given to the phenomenon is squirting and is utilised as a verb as well.
> In this case the image is designed to bring to mind word association games -- for instance if I hear the term resistance then as someone what plays with electronics on a routine basis I will think the component of impedance, should you be speaking to a historian that commonly deals with world war 2 they will likely think of another concept. As the internet is said to be for porn the reader is supposed to imagine that the image maker has spent too much time on the internet. Furthermore it may also cause the reader to pause for a moment of self reflection if they also immediately considered it as such. Both of those are common elements in humour.
> ...



I’d put this into my signature if I could.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2018)

Spoiler: Infinity War spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 24, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I can'T see it I get a  [ IMG] (without space)
but i do see the image correctly in the text box when I hit reply lol


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I can'T see it I get a  [ IMG] (without space)
> but i do see the image correctly in the text box when I hit reply lol



Imgur's been having trouble for the past day or so with that. Just copy the image's URL and paste it into the URL bar, and remove the "i." part of the URL, so it's not i.imgur.com, but instead imgur.com.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 24, 2018)

daxtsu said:


> Imgur's been having trouble for the past day or so with that. Just copy the image's URL and paste it into the URL bar, and remove the "i." part of the URL, so it's not i.imgur.com, but instead imgur.com.


yea ive heard...
sad story


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 24, 2018)

veho's imgur links all lead to a 403 forbidden error for me


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2018)

imgur has finally stopped being an image hosting site and became a social network. Time to switch to something else


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2018)

Veho said:


> imgur has finally stopped being an image hosting site and became a social network. Time to switch to something else


I find it shitty that they killed all hotlinking.
All dead links (sorta, could be opened in a tab then F5 would load the image).


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Cursed image


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


eyes changed for no reason
that image is sooo photoshoped


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> eyes changed for no reason
> that image is sooo photoshoped


No shit


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> No shit


I guess he was trying to make Aang (The last airbender)


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I guess he was trying to make Aang (The last airbender)


No. It's a parody of / reference to this comic. 

There are a lot of similar comics. It's a maymay.


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 29, 2018)

A little late, but, ... Hi @Veho !! Nice to have you!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 29, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> View attachment 133811
> 
> A little late, but, ... Hi @Veho !! Nice to have you!


nice find


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 29, 2018)

The entire Switch section of GBATemp


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 29, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> The entire Switch section of GBATemp


The ifunny watermark ruins this whole thing


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> The ifunny watermark ruins this whole thing


Does it really? 

It was early ... It ain’t my fault.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Does it really?
> 
> It was early ... It ain’t my fault.


you could've easily cropped it with some screenshot program


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> The ifunny watermark ruins this whole thing


Did the watermark.... trigger you?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 30, 2018)

Veho said:


>


how much did it cost?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 30, 2018)

Veho said:


> Do you look or act like a small rodent?





Veho said:


> FINISH HIM!





Veho said:


> The squirrel either:
> a) considers the dog to be a good hiding place; or
> b) is donating a nut to the dog since the dog doesn't have any nuts of his own any more.


Cute images coming from 2014


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 30, 2018)

Veho said:


> Did the watermark.... trigger you?


Ghey


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 1, 2018)

Veho said:


>


hard to say if its a mask or not
I mean, the bottom of the n¢ck looks human
but also, the horse opened its mouth at a point

hard to say...


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> hard to say if its a mask or not
> I mean, the bottom of the n¢ck looks human
> but also, the horse opened its mouth at a point
> 
> hard to say...


i think it's a mask


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> hard to say if its a mask or not
> I mean, the bottom of the n¢ck looks human
> but also, the horse opened its mouth at a point
> 
> hard to say...





dAVID_ said:


> i think it's a mask


It's 100% a mask.  Anime tends to fudge things a bit, hence the stupid faces/side mouth meme.  It's all about displaying what needs to be displayed.  Look at the real life mask they meme'd, it has teeth.


----------



## VzUh (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2018)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> It's 100% a mask.  Anime tends to fudge things a bit, hence the stupid faces/side mouth meme.  It's all about displaying what needs to be displayed.  Look at the real life mask they meme'd, it has teeth.



All art tends to "fudge things up a bit". Unless you're going 100% photorealistic, your style choice will make something look weird.


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 2, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I have been seeing this one reposted a lot


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 3, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I LOOOOOOVE Loading Artist!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


What is he giving him?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> I LOOOOOOVE Loading Artist!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


beer


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 4, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Reminds me of this.


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2018)

... it was a warning


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## VzUh (Jul 5, 2018)

internet censorship incoming for europe, so... meme related


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 5, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 134309


Steve and Alex? Get it?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 5, 2018)

Veho said:


>


What social media site is that?


----------



## VzUh (Jul 5, 2018)

VzUh said:


> internet censorship incoming for europe, so... meme related


europe internet censorship law not approved today, so... meme related


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 6, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I miss him 
and he actually looked at a microwave iirc


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 7, 2018)

m


Veho said:


>


idk if it's straight from the bible
but that sentence was mentioned, word for word, in Supernatural


----------



## Uiaad (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## VzUh (Jul 8, 2018)

Veho said:


>











--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


I dont get this one, can someone explain pls?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2018)

VzUh said:


> I dont get this one, can someone explain pls?



You had to be there to get it.


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2018)

VzUh said:


> I dont get this one, can someone explain pls?


It's from the movie Mrs Doubtfire. He's trying to think up a name for the nanny character, he's looking around for inspiration, and sees that headline. In the movie he turns it into "Doubtfire".


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Leogaming83 (Jul 8, 2018)

the links are not working but if you look on youtube you'll find the video i cant link it here


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2018)

"Har har har, very funny, Margaret."


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 12, 2018)

Veho said:


> "Har har har, very funny, Margaret."


???


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## VzUh (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 13, 2018)

VzUh said:


>


Chrome takes that much ram? For real?
I use firefox... so...


----------



## VzUh (Jul 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Chrome takes that much ram? For real?
> I use firefox... so...


now more than ever
im using firefox as well, but I've seen it taking up to 19GB of ram. maddnes. firefox, on the other hand, I can say is more optimized for low-end computers, and that's what i have, so... What more do i need?
on topic:


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Chrome takes that much ram? For real?
> I use firefox... so...


That means nothing really.
I have 17 tabs, a music stream running in OBS, and many misc programs running in the background.
I am just below 5 GB of RAM usage.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jul 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Chrome takes that much ram? For real?
> I use firefox... so...





VzUh said:


> now more than ever
> im using firefox as well, but I've seen it taking up to 19GB of ram. maddnes. firefox, on the other hand, I can say is more optimized for low-end computers, and that's what i have, so... What more do i need?


Firefox and Chrome can equally be as intense on your computer if you let them.  It's 90% about the tabs you have open, and the tabs you have active.  Both chrome and firefox cache tabs to rid them from memory, but that doesn't stop someone from having 300+ firefox tabs open and eating 17gb.  Chrome eats more memory in the overhead of the tab by splitting every tab into it's own separate thread, which is why it's more responsive, but you need to either have really low memory, or an obscene number of tabs to say "chrome uses more memory".

I'm taking a page out of @Veho 's book: here's an infograph from a psychology textbook I once had.


----------



## VzUh (Jul 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> That means nothing really.
> I have 17 tabs, a music stream running in OBS, and many misc programs running in the background.
> I am just below 5 GB of RAM usage.
> 
> View attachment 135539


and me here with 2gb of ram. What's with your cpu usage? only one core in use





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AbyssalMonkey said:


> Firefox and Chrome can equally be as intense on your computer if you let them.  It's 90% about the tabs you have open, and the tabs you have active.  Both chrome and firefox cache tabs to rid them from memory, but that doesn't stop someone from having 300+ firefox tabs open and eating 17gb.  Chrome eats more memory in the overhead of the tab by splitting every tab into it's own separate thread, which is why it's more responsive, but you need to either have really low memory, or an obscene number of tabs to say "chrome uses more memory".



*stills have 2gb of ram and goes to the corner to cry about it*
I'd like midori to be more mature, but it crashes every 40 min or so. me and my computer would be so happy


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


>



I count 12 handles on that door, if you can't pull it open the fail is entirely on you.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2018)

wanna see something funny
go on google image and type Pikachu backward
its full of funny pictures


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 14, 2018)

Something funny, hmm-

oh wait i'm a newbie so I can't even post a link or image.
this is sad
can we hit 50 likes


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Something funny, hmm-
> 
> oh wait i'm a newbie so I can't even post a link or image.
> this is sad
> can we hit 50 likes


lol...
no...


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 14, 2018)

this is even more sad

play despacito


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> this is even more sad
> 
> play despacito


I mean, asking for likes is against gbatemp rules


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 14, 2018)

Haven’t you ever heard of the “This is so sad, can we hit 50 likes” meme?
It’s a joke, unless it was ment seriously, I couldv’e received a warning,
but I didn’t, so this joke isn’t against the rules.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Haven’t you ever heard of the “This is so sad, can we hit 50 likes” meme?
> It’s a joke, unless it was ment seriously, I couldv’e received a warning,
> but I didn’t, so this joke isn’t against the rules.


nope, never heard that one


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 15, 2018)

Than I can at least somehow understand that.


----------



## snails1221 (Jul 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> nope, never heard that one


Stuff like this


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 15, 2018)

snails1221 said:


> Stuff like this
> View attachment 135882
> View attachment 135883


yea well, I already googled it, and i saw those 2...
But there wasnt much more there


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 16, 2018)

It’s still ok if you don’t get a meme.
It took me 4 months to realize why the Logan Paul Suicide Forrest meme was a thing.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## zeello (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 21, 2018)

Jump at 0:15 to see that... weird work out machine...


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Loading Artist never fails to impress.


----------



## zeello (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 29, 2018)

Sonic’s Choking Adventure (everyone dies)


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Coto (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2018)

Its nice to know you are the most intelligent person on earth
Its even better to be the only one to be aware


----------



## zeello (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> View attachment 138392


Whats so funny?
it's talking about the will of the D, right?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Whats so funny?
> it's talking about the will of the D, right?


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 3, 2018)

Some people might thing “Please wait while Onenote inserts the dick”, if you know what I mean


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 3, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Some people might thing “Please wait while Onenote inserts the dick”, if you know what I mean


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 3, 2018)

Attempt #2


----------



## jimmyj (Aug 4, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


>


wat


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2018)

Bigfoot caught on camera: 



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't think this is 'funny', just felt like leaving this here:


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 6, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I don't think this is 'funny', just felt like leaving this here:
> View attachment 138705


EWW
they are flat like Earth-chan


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Seriel (Aug 7, 2018)

Veho said:


>


this gif satisfies me greatly.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 7, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I don't think this is 'funny', just felt like leaving this here:
> View attachment 138705


What game is that, btw?


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 7, 2018)

@Lilith Valentine , it's called *Gal-Gun Double Peace
A game that is suppost to be rated M (Sexual Content)*


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Aug 7, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> What game is that, btw?


Summarized as: A visual novel where you shoot high school(?) animoo titties to make the girls strip.

Enitrely unsure if I've posted this before, but too lazy to check.




(Tales of Berseria)


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## BORTZ (Aug 7, 2018)

Veho said:


>


That looks like something from the Grow series of flash games


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 139130


looks like an interesting story...
*NOT*


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 14, 2018)

Please excuse my giant dong. 







I apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2018)

WilliG said:


>


bitch...
she didnt even look at him...


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 16, 2018)

If you modify your console or use an adapter that allows the Gamecube to fit a N64 controller, then press C-up, C-down, A and B at the same time, and then, you'll see a secret startup...


 

*im sorry mom and dad i disappointed you*


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 17, 2018)

I wanted to mix my OC with my current profile picture because I liked my PFP but people regonice me better with my OC, so I mixed them and what I ended up with is an unleashed curse.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> If you modify your console or use an adapter that allows the Gamecube to fit a N64 controller, then press C-up, C-down, A and B at the same time, and then, you'll see a secret startup...
> View attachment 140034
> 
> *im sorry mom and dad i disappointed you*


how can you press C-up and C-down at the same time?
i though it was a joystick


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 18, 2018)

C-up and C-down are the buttons at the right and are just buttons.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> C-up and C-down are the buttons at the right and are just buttons.


I though the C button were on N64 controller


----------



## snails1221 (Aug 18, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> how can you press C-up and C-down at the same time?
> i though it was a joystick


Nah


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2018)

yep, after a quick google search, c are button on n64 but joystick on gamecube


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 18, 2018)

It is


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> It is


???


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 18, 2018)

*DAMNIT I JUST DELETED THE FILE
Anyways:


The C-buttons are seperate buttons on the top-right *


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 18, 2018)

whoosh! Careful there @Noctosphere that was a close one a joke almost landed


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> *DAMNIT I JUST DELETED THE FILE
> Anyways:
> View attachment 140306The C-buttons are seperate buttons on the top-right *


well, yes... those are button, but as I said, it's a N64 controller


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 18, 2018)

I also said "if you convert your Gamecube port to a N64 port"


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 18, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> I also said "if you convert your Gamecube port to a N64 port"


ow i just noticed now^^


----------



## Veho (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 19, 2018)

Okay, this is epic.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 20, 2018)

PLEASE DONT


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I swear at first this wasn't what I saw, had to blink a few times to be sure I wasn't being crazy.


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I swear at first this wasn't what I saw, had to blink a few times to be sure I wasn't being crazy.


Did you see an angry tortoise head?


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 21, 2018)

When your pizza rolls aren't ready yet so you just start smashing your magnatron


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 21, 2018)

This made me laugh more than it probably should have lol


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Aug 21, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> View attachment 140640


Quick, everyone text that number!


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 24, 2018)

uiaad said:


>


They know what it really is, they sell it that way to bypass paraphernalia laws.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 24, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> They know what it really is, they sell it that way to bypass paraphernalia laws.


oh i know they do that's what makes it even funnier, I could come up with a million things where this _could_ be instead of what they come up with


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

uiaad said:


> View attachment 140932


Good anyone that even thinks of going to the shit hole that is Leeds should be terminated lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

uiaad said:


> View attachment 140932


lol... now trains want to kill us?
Really? As in... for real?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> lol... now trains want to kill us?
> Really? As in... for real?


Only for people going to Leeds as no sane person would ever want to go there.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Only for people going to Leeds as no sane person would ever want to go there.


whats Leeds?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whats Leeds?


Where the train was going lol. Its absolutely the worst place to visit in England.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Where the train was going lol. Its absolutely the worst place to visit in England.


okok i see...
what makes it the worst place to go?


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Where the train was going lol. Its absolutely the worst place to visit in England.



I don't know it's pretty close between leeds and milton keynes


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 140983


awwww sooo cute^^


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

uiaad said:


>


is it yours?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

He is, that's Paddy - He's actually just won a place in a guinea pig calendar haha


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

uiaad said:


> He is, that's Paddy - He's actually just won a place in a guinea pig calendar haha


whats the name of the other one? the one as your avy?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)

This one is so true lol


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whats the name of the other one? the one as your avy?



The one in my Avatar is Max


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

uiaad said:


> The one in my Avatar is Max


whats funny is that in french, we call them Indian Pig


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 25, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whats funny is that in french, we call them Indian Pig



I didn't know that, guess you learn something new everyday


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 141032


totally agree


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2018)

The 80s called:


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)

This is so me in the morning


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> This is so me in the morning
> 
> View attachment 141192


#metoo


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Aug 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 141316



Now there's a blast from the past ... Roy 'chubby' Brown


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Now there's a blast from the past ... Roy 'chubby' Brown


For anyone that does not know he is probably Britain's most controversial comedian ever lol.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2018)

This is a respectable gaming forum, if you are going to post stuff like that you need to edit your images accordingly


 

Also might as well have a song


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 141316


I'm Tourette lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm Tourette lol


Oh now I feel bad for posting it. Please don't get mad and swear at me lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)

This is so me lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 28, 2018)

Me every day I get home from work lol


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 29, 2018)

LOL    BIG BIRD>Alex Jones!


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)

This is so true lol


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 29, 2018)

Seems legit.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 29, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Seems legit.


Is that a YouTube watermark?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)

If only this kind of thing did not happen lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Pretty sure this was me earlier as I managed to turned up to work today only to discover I had forgot to bring my money bank card and more importantly my cigarettes lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 29, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 141541


Is that a Power 2 I see above the T?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Me on the rare occasion that I actually have time to watch TV.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 29, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Me on the rare occasion that I actually have time to watch TV.
> 
> View attachment 141543


MARLEEEEEEEEY


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Sadly this describes me perfectly


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Sadly this describes me perfectly
> 
> View attachment 141583


I see you found my description.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)

How I feel at this very moment


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> How I feel at this very moment
> 
> View attachment 141589


At this very moment? You're posting that from work? Do I have to suspend you for your own good?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 29, 2018)

Veho said:


> At this very moment? You're posting that from work? Do I have to suspend you for your own good?


PLEASE DONT


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

Veho said:


> At this very moment? You're posting that from work? Do I have to suspend you for your own good?


Na it's good it is the half yearly work event where we all sit around listening to our bosses tell us how we need to do everything better and quicker. And I have to act like a sophisticated lady and not the drunken reprobate I normally am lol. In saying that I have had 1 or 7 vodkas.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

So bloody true sadly


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> So bloody true sadly
> 
> View attachment 141605


sh... sh...
sh... shit...


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> sh... sh...
> sh... shit...


Oh yep its supposed to be funny pics not statements about society lol. 

Its funny to me God Damnit in a slightly perverse manor lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 141611


Aftert


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 141612


Are you the 1%?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Are you the 1%?


HaHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa you know me too well Mr Nocto Sir


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

Ha ha ha this is clearly not about me lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

My head hurts today


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 30, 2018)

GOOD MORNING @AmandaRose HOPE YOUR DOING WELL AND YOU'RE NOT HANGING TOO BAD * AIR HORN*


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

uiaad said:


> GOOD MORNING @AmandaRose HOPE YOUR DOING WELL AND YOU'RE NOT HANGING TOO BAD * AIR HORN*


Please keep the noise down. 

Oh and I think I am possibly dead or I just look like the walking dead or something.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Please keep the noise down.
> 
> Oh and I think I am possibly dead or I just look like the walking dead or something.



I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN, THIS IS MY NORMAL TALKING VOICE AND I'M SURE YOU LOOK JUST AS BEAUTIFUL AS EVER


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

uiaad said:


> I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN, THIS IS MY NORMAL TALKING VOICE AND I'M SURE YOU LOOK JUST AS BEAUTIFUL AS EVER


You are to kind.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> You are to kind.


No I'm Uiaad


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

uiaad said:


> No I'm Uiaad


Smart ass lol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So true


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Please keep the noise down.
> 
> Oh and I think I am possibly dead or I just look like the walking dead or something.


Nah you just need the secksy time. Bangovers for hangovers


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Nah you just need the secksy time. Bangovers for hangovers


Very true lol


Might get in trouble from site staff for this one lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

heres some of my images. i like reaction images


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>



Noctosphere you bastard

There are 2 things wrong here

1. Spider's the thing i fear the most
2. What  has that o so beautiful cigarette done to deserve such treatment of it.


----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

actually wait i have more


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Noctosphere you bastard
> 
> There are 2 things wrong here
> 
> ...


----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

these spiders are freaking me the fuck out


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)

SuperKirbylover said:


> these spiders are freaking me the fuck out


it's called a Goliath spider and they eat bird


----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> it's called a Goliath spider and they eat bird


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


I will hunt you down and kill you seriously.


----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

this is me when i see a spider. this is me.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 30, 2018)

sorry girls, but just to reassure you...
Spiders... scare... #metoo...


----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

classic drawception


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Nnnnooooope. Nope. No. Nein. Never. Nada. Nono....NOOOOOO

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 31, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> View attachment 141699


haha, so true


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)

I just found this creepy meme of Bill Cosby on the internet. Which one of you rat bastards made this??


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 31, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I just found this creepy meme of Bill Cosby on the internet. Which one of you rat bastards made this?? View attachment 141701


not me


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)

How I have been feeling for the last 8 hours lol.


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Yep this is me everyday.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 141720


6- all of the above.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Very True


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Me every time lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Me tonight at 5pm when work is finished


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 31, 2018)

This is actually what happend:
*Launch up game*
*Controller doesn't work*
*Plug out controller*
*Plug in controller*
*Refresh controller*
*Look at controller*

**Look back at my laptop*


 *


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 31, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 141745


why is she purple? o.O


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> why is she purple? o.O


Go and watch the film and find out lol anyway

This happens every time mi familia get together and plays monopoly or pretty much any other board game


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

See I knew it was healthy for me lol more vodka please.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 1, 2018)

Since when was this thread for posting generic, 2009 style memes?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Since when was this thread for posting generic, 2009 style memes?


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

Always the answer


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 1, 2018)

There has actually been several cased of dihydrogen monoxide water supplies, dihydrogen monoxide can cause corrosion of metal, erosion of big structure, and even can suffocate people


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 1, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> There has actually been several cased of dihydrogen monoxide water supplies, dihydrogen monoxide can cause corrosion of metal, erosion of big structure, and even can suffocate people



Yes and your forgetting its a major component of all cancers


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 1, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Yes and your forgetting its a major component of all cancers


And once you're exposed to it, it can take up over 60% of your body weight, with no way to get rid of it


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

uiaad said:


>


Lol as a Scottish lass I can confirm this is true lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Always the answer
> View attachment 141781


#10800


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

I have probably fucked up way more spectacularly many a time when sober rather then when drunk


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

uiaad said:


>


Hey another Scottish meme are you Scottish as well? Or are ya just taking the pish outta me lol.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 1, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Hey another Scottish meme are you Scottish as well? Or are ya just taking the pish outta me lol.



Nae wee lassy, who am i to take the pish 





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Cant even spell fucking story ... i blame the EoF


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Nae wee lassy, who am i to take the pish
> 
> View attachment 141789
> 
> ...


*Shut ye geggie ya wee dobber. *


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Nae wee lassy, who am i to take the pish
> 
> View attachment 141789
> 
> ...


aprantli ma kybord iz browk cuz its mackin misspel


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 1, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> *Shut ye geggie ya wee dobber. *



My fair lady, one does feel that one is being slightly unfair as one is either small or a cock - 

on another note i spent WAY too much time in Glasgow haha


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

uiaad said:


> My fair lady, one does feel that one is being slightly unfair as one is either small or a cock -
> 
> on another note i spent WAY too much time in Glasgow haha


Where abouts?? I live in Glasgow.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Sep 1, 2018)

When I first read this I almost died laughing so hard.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 1, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Where abouts?? I live in Glasgow.



I can't remember now it was years back, i was up there for 9 months over seeing a server installation and training some idiots


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> When I first read this I almost died laughing so hard.


well... iirc... in original gold at least...
Entei could use Roar, which make you flee xD


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Sep 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> well... iirc... in original gold at least...
> Entei could use Roar, which make you flee xD



This guide is only good for the remakes Heartgold and Soulsilver. lol Its worse in firered and leafgreen. Once they use roar their gone for good. They legit disapear from the overworld forever.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

Please really look it up. You will be surprised


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Please really look it up. You will be surprised
> 
> View attachment 141793


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Yep a fucking unicorn what the fuck is that all about lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 1, 2018)

I thought the Scottish were supposed to be made of sterner stuff. Should be out there in a tshirt with an umbrella.

Anyway today I present what has to be my finest cook book purchase ever. Ordinarily I would not burn this much bandwidth for people but as is stands I am disappointed in myself for cropping and resizing a few of these.

 





Edit and on the matter of unicorns my new poster being modelled by the dog


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

I do this all the time does anyone else??


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

So funny lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

This was me and my best friend Chelly Welly last night.  Until she collapsed on the floor lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

Truth


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Since when was this thread for posting generic, 2009 style memes?


Since 2009.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)

Veho said:


> Since 2009.


That was funny


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2018)

That thing with home pregnancy test xD
And those face at the end XD


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 1, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 141879


In the words of a great comedian. There is no way I could date something I respect.

... though I suppose that means I could date an autobot.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 2, 2018)

Yep i have been to a few wrong houses in the past lol.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 2, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep i have been to a few wrong houses in the past lol.
> 
> View attachment 141903



Can say I've never been to the wrong house haha


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 2, 2018)

Oh i can't decide if I want the t-shirt or the girl in lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Hey I was only 2 hours late this morning thats good going for me considering it is Monday after all.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Yep probably true


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

I actually got banned from Build A Bear for doing something similar to this.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 142070


----------



## snails1221 (Sep 3, 2018)

Don't call Alex Jones at 3AM


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Me all the time.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

@Noctosphere I think nintendo owe me money for the name of the next 2 pokemon games lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> @Noctosphere I think nintendo owe me money for the name of the next 2 pokemon games lol. View attachment 142090


yea well... I already saw that years ago


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Probably could be fired for posting this so just wanna say I Love my job but fucking hate microtransactions. Also If anyone from Rockstar North does  see this my account was hacked by @Noctosphere lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Probably could be fired for posting this so just wanna say I Love my job but fucking hate microtransactions. Also If anyone from Rockstar North does  see this my account was hacked by @Noctosphere lol. View attachment 142103


there wads micro transaction in GTAV?
Didn't notice, though, I didn't play online so far 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, what do you mean by nothing since 2013?
no game or no game with microtransaction?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> there wads micro transaction in GTAV?
> Didn't notice, though, I didn't play online so far
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


GTA online is one big microtransaction. Rockstar/Take Two make millions each year from GTA online and because thay make so much money from it that is why nothing has been announced about gta vi. And that is why mty team has been working on gta 5 for over 6 and a half years. Until people stop buying microtransactions then gta vi wont come out.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> GTA online is one big microtransaction. Rockstar/Take Two make millions each year from GTA online and because thay make so much money from it that is why nothing has been announced about gta vi. And that is why mty team has been working on gta 5 for over 6 and a half years. Until people stop buying microtransactions then gta vi wont come out.


I guess thats what Blizzard think
I mean, about WoW and WC4


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> GTA online is one big microtransaction. Rockstar/Take Two make millions each year from GTA online and because thay make so much money from it that is why nothing has been announced about gta vi. And that is why mty team has been working on gta 5 for over 6 and a half years. Until people stop buying microtransactions then gta vi wont come out.



@Noctosphere rockstar have been riding the great whale that is gta 5


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

Just checked, Rockstar released only two gams since GTAV
L.A. Noire
and Red Dead Redemption 
damn... thats very... wow...
They should consider making more new games i think


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 3, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Is that a YouTube watermark?



What a Bizarre question. Wry would you assume it could be anything other than him, Dio?




It was him, Dio.


But,




at least you learned.....something.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 3, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> What a Bizarre question. Wry would you assume it could be anything other than him, Dio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very confused


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> What a Bizarre question. Wry would you assume it could be anything other than him, Dio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont answer him... all he do is complain...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> dont answer him... all he do is complain...


lol no


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Just checked, Rockstar released only two gams since GTAV
> L.A. Noire
> and Red Dead Redemption
> damn... thats very... wow...
> They should consider making more new games i think



LA noire was 2011 and the original red dead was 2010. Gta 5 was 2013


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> dont answer him... all he do is complain...





Dionicio3 said:


> lol no




Remember, always:





Milk is just bad for you™


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 3, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Remember, always:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 3, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


>



Much like this guy,





recuse yourself, in that order.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

1 What bastard drew this (genuine question) 
2  I know who the 3 Men are but who the hell is that woman supposed to be lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> 1 What bastard drew this genuine question
> 2  I know who the 3 Men are but who the hell is that woman supposed to be lol
> 
> View attachment 142108


I remember seeing something like that about New Nintendo 3DS


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I remember seeing something like that about New Nintendo 3DS


They made me sorry whoever that is into mario lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Oh And my boss Sam Houser got turned into Shigeru Miyamoto lol he will love that.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 142111


i hope this is overexagerated, right?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i hope this is overexagerated, right?


Nope.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Nope.


40$ to unlock a single car?


Spoiler



*ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME*


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

It


Noctosphere said:


> 40$ to unlock a single car?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


It's not just any car.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> It
> 
> It's not just any car.


EDIT : What is so special with this car?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> EDIT : What is so special with this car?


It's a 40 dollar car lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Hmm something i never thought about before but so very true. Why the hell did cloud not use a pheonix down.


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Lol thats very clever.


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 4, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 142164


I often do that with Zelda, I sit her that way on my leg or my belly


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 4, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 142165


you know, connery is a french word that means bullshit
(actually, it's spelt conneries)


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2018)

Haha only Dr Who fans will get this one.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 4, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Haha only Dr Who fans will get this one.
> 
> View attachment 142166


I dont get it...
no one get it...


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2018)

Another Dr Who one.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2018)

I wish it was possibe to like my own post lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2018)

Oh i wonder which one i am lol.


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 4, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I'm probably the only human being who never saw a star wars movie
So I won't bother reading that since I probly won't understand


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm probably the only human being who never saw a star wars movie
> So I won't bother reading that since I probly won't understand


Not entirely sure why you felt the need to comment on that one but OK.

As far as not seeing star wars then surprising to some is you are probably not alone. The only ones people care about are the original three really, and past a certain point younger people seem not to have seen those. This goes in general and in surveys conducted at nerdy conventions as well. Myself I mainly only saw them because they were on TV at some point and at this point in time most people in the UK probably only had four channels so I was a bit limited for choice there. If I know Star Wars it was because of the games, and to this day I can probably recount to you the plot of the individual Dark Forces/Jedi Knight game series better than I can the original three films. I did see the first prequel but it was just a mediocre sci fi film as far as I was concerned, the other prequels some sense of pop culture obligation/because I was bored at my grandparents.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 4, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Not entirely sure why you felt the need to comment on that one but OK.
> 
> As far as not seeing star wars then surprising to some is you are probably not alone. The only ones people care about are the original three really, and past a certain point younger people seem not to have seen those. This goes in general and in surveys conducted at nerdy conventions as well. Myself I mainly only saw them because they were on TV at some point and at this point in time most people in the UK probably only had four channels so I was a bit limited for choice there. If I know Star Wars it was because of the games, and to this day I can probably recount to you the plot of the individual Dark Forces/Jedi Knight game series better than I can the original three films. I did see the first prequel but it was just a mediocre sci fi film as far as I was concerned, the other prequels some sense of pop culture obligation/because I was bored at my grandparents.


when I said "I'm the only one who never saw those" it was a sarcastic way to say that the movies are a "must be seen" and I haven't


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 6, 2018)

Sadly I'm old enough to get this lol


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 6, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Sadly I'm old enough to get this lol


If a casette player's mechanism was stuck, it ejected the tape out of the casette. You could roll it back in manually with a pencil.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2018)

The Great Deku Tree


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 7, 2018)

uiaad said:


>


Must be an Intel CPU


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 7, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Must be an Intel CPU



Given what i run a FX 9590 - I can say without a doubt it's an AMD


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 7, 2018)

uiaad said:


>


lol i never even got a warning once and it gets to like 37C ambient temperature and it still works fine for me lol never got a warning


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 7, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> lol i never even got a warning once and it gets to like 37C ambient temperature and it still works fine for me lol never got a warning


37C is cold for a computer


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 7, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> 37C is cold for a computer


He said ambient temperature. The temperature of the room, not the CPU.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> He said ambient temperature. The temperature of the room, not the CPU.


Well room temperature doesn't matter that much


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2018)

uiaad said:


>


Oh dear


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2018)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaat in the actual hell is going on with his eyes.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2018)

Yep exactly lol


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 8, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Well room temperature doesn't matter that much


yes it does. if ambient temperature is 37C what is better for a pc to cool down with : 37C air or 10C air? so yeah,it does matter


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 8, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 142590


bamboozled

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> bamboozled
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


You may want to check my profile n see when my birthday is lol


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 8, 2018)

jimmyj said:


> yes it does. if ambient temperature is 37C what is better for a pc to cool down with : 37C air or 10C air? so yeah,it does matter


10C air...


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 8, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> 10C air...


Fresh 50F springtime temperature.  It's what I would ideally cool my room to if money wasn't an object.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 8, 2018)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> Fresh 50F springtime temperature.  It's what I would ideally cool my room to if money wasn't an object.


But your room isn't your computer


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 8, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> But your room isn't your computer


The original post was about room temperature affecting cooling.  If you ventilate and fan your case enough, the internal air temperature of your case does, in fact, equal the ambient room temperature.  Your processor will never get that low unless you LN/O2, but a temperature differential of 37C/10C means that either you can pump more power into the thing or the fans won't spin up as much, both because the air is colder and will take more heat away.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 8, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> You may want to check my profile n see when my birthday is lol


is that date for real? lol what a coincidence


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> is that date for real? lol what a coincidence


Yep it is real lol thats why i found it funny. Also you can't change your d.o.b once its set anyway lol


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2018)

No FF game comes even close to it.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 142681


Hey smileyhead you are a woman and the male temp memebers dont like women talking about or posting pics about sex. They will probs call you a boy who is faking being a woman. Or maybe its just me they do that to lol.

The below is pretty much the mentality of the vast majority of male temp users.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


>


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2018)

It's ridiculous thats what it is lol Im actually surprised at the lack of get back in the kitchen comments here by the male temp memebers lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 142719


Wow, that joke was totally not okay, you really shouldn't have thought that.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Wow, that joke was totally not okay, you really shouldn't have thought that.


Hmmm keep quiet if the site staff find out I might get banned for that one lol.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2018)

Veho said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 142723


Where can I find this guy he sounds perfect for me lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2018)

Yep lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)

Yep boys of the temp remember this its for your own safety lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 10, 2018)

That is the complete opposite advice I was given.

You are supposed to make yourself look as big and fierce as you can before calmly making your way to the exit. Maintaining eye contact is optional, though in some cases it can aggravate things.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> That is the complete opposite advice I was given.
> 
> You are supposed to make yourself look as big and fierce as you can before calmly making your way to the exit. Maintaining eye contact is optional, though in some cases it can aggravate things.


Ha try that with me buddy and you would be dead before getting anywhere near the exit lol

Oh and for your own safety find someone else fo get your advice from. As they are clearly confused about the difference between a woman and a bear lol.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh and for your own safety find someone else fo get your advice from. As they are clearly confused about the difference between a woman and a bear lol.


I think thats the joke.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)

@VinsCool lol


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 142788


TRUMP. THE ART OF THE DEAL


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> snip


Posting videos in the picture thread because I can


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 142837


Related:





And no, I don't know how I found this earlier today, lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Related:
> 
> View attachment 142838
> 
> And no, I don't know how I found this earlier today, lol


Who are you?

Well I'm fucking Amanda Jane Rose mother fuckers lol


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Uck


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


The bubble gum from the other image certainly looks a bit more delicious, lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


Hey I actually edited that out as i was gonna post something else about it lol. An why the face anyway lol.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 142844


Hey whats with all the trans jokes. Im the only one that should be doing that lol. Yall continue to and I will be forced to fake disgust at this treatment


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Hey whats with all the trans jokes. Im the only one that should be doing that lol.


No reason really, I'm just posting what I find funny.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Hey whats with all the trans jokes. Im the only one that should be doing that lol. Yall continue to and I will be forced to fake disgust at this treatment





smileyhead said:


> No reason really, I'm just posting what I find funny.


The cat ate a bubblegum from the image above. Problem solved


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> No reason really, I'm just posting what I find funny.


Nah go for it  I can take it unlike most other trans lol.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2018)

uiaad said:


>


That looks very uncomfortable to use. Let's use a bidet like ever sane person.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 10, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> That looks very uncomfortable to use. Let's use a bidet like ever sane person.


This is the future of toilet technology!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Sep 11, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> View attachment 142815


Roblox irl


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)

Very true lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)

I make that very face lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)

Mostly both for me I think lol


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 11, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 142899



Needs bigger ball grooves for me lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)

Definitely what Dalmuir Glasgow is like


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 11, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I personally cannot wait for Video Game Title 109 been a huge fan since 107


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)

uiaad said:


> I personally cannot wait for Video Game Title 109 been a huge fan since 107


109 has been delayed due to somebody being on holiday lol.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 11, 2018)

Now that was a productive day at work


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Now that was a productive day at work


Was this picture taken yesterday by an insider at Team MCD who are part of Rockstar North. Apparently their boss is on holiday


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 11, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Was this picture taken yesterday by an insider at Team MCD who are part of Rockstar North. Apparently their boss is on holiday lol



I can confirm that this wasn't the case lol That was made back in 2012 during a very very boring day where nothing at all happened and I had absolutely no work to do lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)

He is the only reason I watch that shitty show lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 11, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 142928


#SpeciesDoesntMatter
#LoveisLove


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 12, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 142983


I'm not touching that one with a ten foot pole


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 12, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 143037


Oh god, this brings back some embarrassing drunk stories lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)

This actually happened to me in work a few weeks ago lol.


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2018)

No salad cream?

Edit. Might as well have a marginally amusing picture.
1940s industrial recipes book covering how to make mayonnaise 
filetrip link


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 13, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> No salad cream?


Salad cream ? are you on about sandwich cream ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Salad cream ? are you on about sandwich cream ?


Yuck yucky yuck


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 13, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Yuck yucky yuck


I share this feeling


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)

Only posting this because the two things i hate the most in the world are sandwich cream and tomatoes. Tomatoes are EVIL


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2018)

Tomatoes are indeed horrid, however salad cream ( https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-44373387 ) I will defend to the death. Though I will say sainsburys own brand full fat version is the best and the heinz stuff is actually rather low down on the list.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2018)

What hurts more is that I think I am old enough that Halo was an also ran game series and its ability to be a touchstone/reference point, much less for any kind of quality, is meaningless to me.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 13, 2018)

Roblox accidently showed a test model in the Roblox Catalog

https://www.roblox.com/library/2337256345/Test



 
*They managed to make an already bad-looking game in 2018 even worse.
It's nightmarish and even though I sort of stopped playing it, I really hope they cancel whatever plan they have.*


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2018)

Some of you need to know the definition of "funny" and "picture" when used in the same sentence.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Some of you need to know the definition of "funny" and "picture" when used in the same sentence.


Vins what about this one lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey not the answer i guessed lol.


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 14, 2018)

Snip


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 14, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Oh god, this brings back some embarrassing drunk stories lol


Story time!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 14, 2018)

@uiaad this ones not directed at you lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 14, 2018)

Whats the 3 sports I do again. Oh yea gymnastics tennis and hmmmm


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 14, 2018)

I told a person walking in the middle of a 2 lane street to "Use the sidewalk, bitch".  Three women flocked from the surroundings saying "You can't talk to a woman like that!" and "You don't even know what's going on, you don't even watch your surroundings!".  Man, wielding your own gender as a sword because you feel like it's what has caused you to be attacked is pitiful, but that's to be expected from someone who doesn't realize that if I hadn't been paying attention, I would have run her over.  Gender Studies is a wonderful thing. Laughing at them is even better.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 14, 2018)

Hmmm something not quite right with this statement lol


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 14, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Hmmm something not quite right with this statement lol
> 
> View attachment 143237


Adoption is a thing that exists

But yeah this is pretty stupid


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2018)

Adoption, turkey baster, surrogacy, dirty toilet seat, parthenogenesis, autogamy... open your mind hey.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 14, 2018)

uiaad said:


>


I mean, it's not wrong.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 14, 2018)

Temper Shits
Post them filled toilets up, son


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 14, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 143247
> 
> Temper Shits
> Post them filled toilets up, son


 ok but don't call me son lol


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 15, 2018)

What some male temp memebers think about a woman being here.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 15, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> What some male temp memebers think about a woman being here.
> 
> View attachment 143267


No one at all thinks that


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 15, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> No one at all thinks that


Twas merely a joke my friend no offence meant.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 15, 2018)

Yep that is me lol


----------



## roo1234 (Sep 15, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep that is me lolView attachment 143269


Lol It says 'Im a lad' in tapatalk


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 15, 2018)

roo1234 said:


> Lol It says 'Im a lad' in tapatalk


Eeeeek thats the last thing a transgender woman wants to hear lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 15, 2018)

Well I'm virgo kinda explains a lot lol.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 15, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Well I'm virgo kinda explains a lot lol.
> 
> View attachment 143338


Ughhh Facebook gross lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 15, 2018)

Uiaad said:


> Ughhh Facebook gross lol


Oh no another thing for the temp to hate me for lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2018)

I never got the desire to have a phone on the toilet. Leaving aside hygiene concerns then the whole process seems to be over quickly enough, or at least proceed to situations needing hands and concentration quickly enough, that it feels redundant.

Anyway better post something. Got a book today called "the everyday book of knowledge". Unknown what year precisely but 1850s seems a good bet (another part on ships mentions ships of the line, various "you can also buy" sections saying things in the 1850s as well). It is frequently hilarious.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Huntereb (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> 1812


If it was 359 years after the 100 years war ended then when did the 100 years war start?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 16, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> If it was 359 years after the 100 years war ended then when did the 100 years war start?


1337


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 16, 2018)

Sonichu just for you @Uiaad seen as how you love Chris Chan


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 17, 2018)

Uiaad said:


>


1st. Why is it circled? We can clearly see it
2nd. This isn't even that funny


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 17, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> 1st. Why is it circled? We can clearly see it
> 2nd. This isn't even that funny



1.Look mate, it's the way i found it. 
2. if you don't find it funny fair enough someone might, this isn't the make @Dionicio3 laugh thread - don't like it then just walk away there is no need to get sand in your vagina over it


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 18, 2018)

Important PSA


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2018)

Uiaad said:


> *fax*


I didn't know 2018 was some post-apocalyptic wasteland where all internet-capable devices were destroyed and all network connections severed. 
And last I checked faxes were still legally binding documents while Facebook updates and tweets weren't. 
Just saying.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 18, 2018)

Veho said:


> I didn't know 2018 was some post-apocalyptic wasteland where all internet-capable devices were destroyed and all network connections severed.
> And last I checked faxes were still legally binding documents while Facebook updates and tweets weren't.
> Just saying.



WOW tough crowd tonight, last time I heard of something sinking this hard was the titanic


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2018)

Uiaad said:


> WOW tough crowd tonight, last time I heard of something sinking this hard was the titanic


  
Hey, I'm not the one making "why-don't-they-make-the-whole-plane-out-of-that-black-box-material" jokes here.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 18, 2018)

Veho said:


> Hey, I'm not the one making "why-don't-they-make-the-whole-plane-out-of-that-black-box-material" jokes here.



I make awful jokes so others don't have to - i consider it community service


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 18, 2018)

Uiaad said:


> WOW tough crowd tonight, last time I heard of something sinking this hard was the titanic


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Sep 18, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Woah wtf


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2018)

So you are saying Juicero merely needed the apple branding?

Videos in the pictures thread because I can


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 19, 2018)

Yep i probably do lol


----------



## ry755 (Sep 19, 2018)

Something I found on Reddit last night


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2018)

They then shrink-wrapped the car and listed it for $9,999.


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 19, 2018)

Veho said:


>



That is most definitely not science.  They didn't even record how long the rat was on fire for, and instead stood there in shock.  For shame. Wasting lab materials like that would result in a write up in a corporate setting.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 19, 2018)

“Beaming smile”


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 143779
> 
> “Beaming smile”


watch out
Guardians are nearby


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 19, 2018)

I totally agree with this lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 19, 2018)

Everyone on the temp wins this prize congratulations.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Everyone on the temp wins this prize congratulations.
> 
> View attachment 143808


sucks... no air under water? really?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


Reminds me of


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 19, 2018)

Yep been there done that lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 19, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> On eating salad


Is this a suitable point to contemplate many salads containing not entirely dissimilar calories to delicious doughnuts when you consider the croutons, dressings and whatever else?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 19, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Is this a suitable point to contemplate many salads containing not entirely dissimilar calories to delicious doughnuts when you consider the croutons, dressings and whatever else?


I like your thinking lol


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2018)

Pasta "salads" are not salads. 
Fite me.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 20, 2018)

Sorry boys but skinny jeans really are not a good look.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2018)

You just mad jelly your ass doesn't look nearly as good in them as mine.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2018)

Veho said:


>


mmmh... Bowser's girlfriend? or R63 Bowser?


----------



## ry755 (Sep 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> mmmh... Bowser's girlfriend? or R63 Bowser?


Looks like Peach or Rosalina mixed with Bowser


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Looks like Peach or Rosalina mixed with Bowser


Why do you think Bowser insists to kidnap Peach all the times?

This is their daughter.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)

This guy is just too stupid to be hanged


(I know this isnt a picture btw)


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> View attachment 143975


scary shit
is that a "panoramic" picture?
(not sure if I'm using the right word)


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Pillsbury gained a lot of weight I see.


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2018)

I blame all the carbs.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)

Took it from an old thread in "similar thread" called Post here unfunny pictures


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 143993


Damn, I loved toying with this back then
I miss my childhood


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2018)

There are good reasons never to pause certain animation in Disney movies


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> There are good reasons never to pause certain animation in Disney movies


I dont get the last one


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get the last one



You've never seen The Office? *sigh* never mind.

Fine, I'll change it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> You've never seen The Office? *sigh* never mind.


Nope
*sigh* never mind


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Nope
> *sigh* never mind



Fine, I'll change the last pic, oy vey.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Fine, I'll change the last pic, oy vey.


Ow
You mean it wasnt related to.the message you wrote.above?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> There are good reasons never to pause certain animation in Disney movies


Oh and btw, cherry is a lost flavor in quebec
Decades ago, we had gum, slush, pie and more with cherry flavor in all groceries store
Now, its almost impossible to find
I wonder why seriously


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Ow
> You mean it wasnt related to.the message you wrote.above?



It was, I shouldn't put up a pic that people don't get, so forget it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> It was, I shouldn't put up a pic that people don't get, so forget it.


Well, thank you for considering me as a representant of peoples


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 144001


My sistra gave me a nickname since the past years
And in english, it means furry


----------



## ry755 (Sep 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> sistra


Off topic: why do you always say sistra instead of sister?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Off topic: why do you always say sistra instead of sister?


haha you wish to know?
Well, its just that I call her that way in real life
She calls me "Poilus" I call her "Sistra"
Don't search deeper, that's all


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Don't search deeper, that's all


Too late, already have


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 21, 2018)

When Noct uses sistra it kinda makes me cringe simply because of how the word is used here in Scotland. Basically a sistra is a woman who uses a certain type of toy that she has to strap to herself that she then inserts into a certain hole in a male. I think you get what then happens next lol but kinda trying not to say to keep this child friendly lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 21, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> When Noct uses sistra it kinda makes me cringe simply because of how the word is used here in Scotland. Basically a sistra is a woman who uses a certain type of toy that she has to strap to herself that she then inserts into a certain hole in a male. I think you get what then happens next lol but kinda trying not to say to keep this child friendly lol.


Source?
Never heard about that crazy thing


----------



## ry755 (Sep 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Source?
> Never heard about that crazy thing


You've never heard of a strap on?


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 21, 2018)

I really want this Bra.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Ringotaker (Sep 23, 2018)

Dark.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2018)

Ringotaker said:


> Dark.View attachment 144228


ghost eeveelution?
seems legit...


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 144278


whats funny is that only his head and the camera are moving


----------



## roo1234 (Sep 23, 2018)

.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 23, 2018)

roo1234 said:


> .


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2018)

roo1234 said:


> .


I guess I'm not at that point in Mario Odyssey
Is there really a crown that turns Bowser into a female?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I guess I'm not at that point in Mario Odyssey
> Is there really a crown that turns Bowser into a female?


https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/peachette


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 23, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/peachette


i see.... thanks...


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 144357


Holy shit, cross-dressing Peach looks adorable.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 144367


hot


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2018)

I need this crown.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2018)

Yep, there's porn.Interestingly, most of them aren't traps. pic.twitter.com/XEjTzmaO9D— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) September 24, 2018


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2018)

This is the author of the original comic:


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 24, 2018)

Veho said:


> This is the author of the original comic:


It's a tough responsibility to be the father of the seasonal waifu.


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 24, 2018)

I think the thing that fascinates me most is that this isn't the first time this has been done.  I'm staring at a gallery on *modsnip* that was posted there almost exactly a decade ago on Sept 19, 2008, with almost the exact same bowser-peach hybrid, just a lot less anime.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2018)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> *snip*


you know youre not allowed to mention hentai site?
Even if it's not a link

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It'S like if i mentionned a torrent site without telling the link


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you know youre not allowed to mention hentai site?
> Even if it's not a link


Really?  A mod can edit it out if they want.  As far as I'm aware it's only direct links.  I'll gladly be proven wrong though.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2018)

Nocto is right.
Can't go about hinting to NSFW sites with vague links to it.
We still got minors on the site.

You may post your picture, cropped out and censored but don't link to it if it's on a known NSFW site.


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2018)

There was a point where this needed to end and we've clearly passed it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2018)

Veho said:


> There was a point where this needed to end and we've clearly passed it.


If only this was real


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 25, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Damn, shes hot...


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 25, 2018)

So it's one or the other eh ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






@Noctosphere you had one job !


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Uiaad said:


> So it's one or the other eh ?



Having been to Amsterdam and seen the results I would say it is a sound policy, or at least think about the order of things.


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2018)

"Night night, Poo."


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 25, 2018)

roo1234 said:


> .


Alternatively:


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2018)

Veho said:


>


HOT


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 26, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> HOT


Freek lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Freek lol


I already know that
In case you have forgoten
I'm a furry


----------



## ry755 (Sep 26, 2018)

Sorry guys Bowsette has to die, Pewdiepie just reviewed it on Meme Review


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 26, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Sorry guys Bowsette has to die, Pewdiepie just reviewed it on Meme Review



>reviewing a meme


----------



## ry755 (Sep 26, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> >reviewing a meme


Yes


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2018)

I only partake in maymays with a review score of 90% or more


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 26, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Sorry guys Bowsette has to die, Pewdiepie just reviewed it on Meme Review



Arrrgh you should be perma banned from the site for posting a video of that cunt lol.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Arrrgh you should be perma banned from the site for posting a video of that cunt lol.


Have you watched any of his more recent videos? I used to hate him, but he's changed and now I actually like his videos lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 26, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Have you watched any of his more recent videos? I used to hate him, but he's changed and now I actually like his videos lol


He is only pretending to have changed to try save his ass. its only a matter of time before he says something racist or homophobic or bigoted ect.


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> He is only pretending to have changed to try save his ass. its only a matter of time before he says something racist or homophobic or bigoted ect.


Are you *still *on that train? Ffs learn to take a joke.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 26, 2018)

Veho said:


>


anita dick will surely comply


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 144603


Deer is delicious though.
I'd totally eat dick if it tasted the same.


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## grey72 (Sep 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 144679


Stop following me on the internet, dad


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 26, 2018)

grey72 said:


> Stop following me on the internet, dad


----------



## grey72 (Sep 26, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 144696





AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 144679


This was a TERRIBLE dad joke. 


grey72 said:


> Stop following me on the internet, dad


This was an equally terrible response, I apologise


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## zeello (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 27, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Nice halloween cake
May I have some?


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## grey72 (Sep 27, 2018)

Veho said:


>


You're adding fuel to the hype train dude



Please continue


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 27, 2018)

Shameless self-advertisement

But who's the father?#Bowsette pic.twitter.com/DyznznqkPE— smileyhead 🦌🐇🍃 Pre-Debut Deertuber (@smileyhead1500) September 27, 2018


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 27, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Shameless self-advertisement
> 
> https://twitter.com/smileyhead1500/status/1045238815403790336


I don't think the father is bowser as he appears to not have a penis . Seriously have you ever seen him with one hmmm? Lol


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I don't think the father is bowser as he appears to not have a penis . Seriously have you ever seen him with one hmmm? Lol


Yes i have   
But not in any sources I'd care to share here.


----------



## grey72 (Sep 27, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> I don't think the father is bowser as he appears to not have a penis . Seriously have you ever seen him with one hmmm? Lol


I'll tell ya who, it's peach. She's also the mom. Use your imagination to figure out how


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 28, 2018)

Veho said:


>




Isn't that Jim Sterling on holiday ?


----------



## ry755 (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 28, 2018)

ry755 said:


>


I feel more people would be accepting of animals doing this in real life than people are of furries, just by nature of that animal life is seemingly more important than human life.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 28, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 144889


----------



## Flame (Sep 28, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2018)

Uiaad said:


>


Never used Linux, so ofc, i dont get it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Never used Linux, so ofc, i dont get it


No one cares


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Never used Linux, so ofc, i dont get it



But you should be able to find it funny from the animals alone... And it doesn't take much imagination to figure it out from there


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> No one cares


Really?
Do you really think that was necessary?


Uiaad said:


> But you should be able to find it funny from the animals alone... And it doesn't take much imagination to figure it out from there


I guess its the opposite of todays pokemon games? Not hand holding?


----------



## roo1234 (Sep 28, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Really?
> Do you really think that was necessary?



Never mind the troll, just move on


----------



## ry755 (Sep 29, 2018)

My friend made this with our school's laser cutter


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 29, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> No one cares


----------



## grey72 (Sep 29, 2018)

YEET


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 29, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 145060


I don't even think about what I wiped already with which part


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 29, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I don't even think about what I wiped already with which part


When a woman drop some alcool on the floor : 
She needs a swiffer, towels, lemon cleaning product, etc
When a man drop his beer on the floor : 
Wipe it with his socks


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 29, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> When a woman drop some alcool on the floor :
> She needs a swiffer, towels, lemon cleaning product, etc
> When a man drop his beer on the floor :
> Wipe it with his socks


Fuck no, paper towel that shit


----------



## roo1234 (Sep 29, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 145060


False.
Men don't care at all if the towel was used for whatever.


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 30, 2018)

I heard a song about that once


----------



## ry755 (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2018)

must be watched entirely

Sorry for the french sub


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 145183


I broke a plate last week, how much of bad luck is it?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 145183


If you break a mirror in Hungary, it's 7 years of not getting married for you!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 30, 2018)

Is that a bad thing?

As for the dog and cat texting thing then lies. The only reason a cat would check you are dead is to determine whether they can begin to eat you.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> As for the dog and cat texting thing then lies. The only reason a cat would check you are dead is to determine whether they can begin to eat you.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> must be watched entirely
> 
> Sorry for the french sub



Lol this is embarrassing


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Sep 30, 2018)

Found this on r/ProgrammerHumor


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2018)

I was there the day the strength of memen failed...


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2018)

Is that true?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Is that true?


Seems like a photo of the manual. Try it out.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Seems like a photo of the manual. Try it out.


idk... is there a way to emulate two remote on any nes emulator?


----------



## ry755 (Oct 1, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Is that true?


Yeah it's true


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2018)

Veho said:


> I was there the day the strength of memen failed...


hahaha, just noticed teh goomba xd


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 2, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 145457


i love your new avatar


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 2, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 145457


[BITS 16]
[ORG 0x7C00]
mov al, 78
mov ah, 0x0e
mov bh, 0x00
mov bl, 0x07
int 0x10
mov al, 73
mov ah, 0x0e
mov bh, 0x00
mov bl, 0x07
int 0x10
mov al, 67
mov ah, 0x0e
mov bh, 0x00
mov bl, 0x07
int 0x10
mov al, 69
mov ah, 0x0e
mov bh, 0x00
mov bl, 0x07
int 0x10
mov al, 32
mov ah, 0x0e
mov bh, 0x00
mov bl, 0x07
int 0x10
mov al, 77
mov ah, 0x0e
mov bh, 0x00
mov bl, 0x07
int 0x10
mov al, 69
mov ah, 0x0e
mov bh, 0x00
mov bl, 0x07
int 0x10
mov al, 77
mov ah, 0x0e
mov bh, 0x00
mov bl, 0x07
int 0x10
mov al, 69
mov ah, 0x0e
mov bh, 0x00
mov bl, 0x07
int 0x10

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Guess what that Assembly code does


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 2, 2018)

A tree came down almost a year ago and some of it still there, being repurposed.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 2, 2018)

ry755 said:


> [BITS 16]
> [ORG 0x7C00]
> mov al, 78
> mov ah, 0x0e
> ...


Clever very clever lol surpised nobody  else has worked it out yet?


----------



## ry755 (Oct 2, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Clever very clever lol surpised nobody  else has worked it out yet?


Lol maybe I should make a thread where it's a bunch of different puzzles in asm


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 2, 2018)

Ha yes you totally should lol.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 2, 2018)

Holy hecc it actually boots

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here's the floppy disk image if you want to try it for some reason.

Extract it then either dd it to a floppy or run it in QEMU


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 2, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 145507


Bold of you to assume I'm looking directly at my display


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 3, 2018)

Who wrote this about me lol.


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2018)

Veho said:


>


thanks Homer
I'll never try to be funny again


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 5, 2018)

I found this on a school computer


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Maybe someone can explain me what is the card game they are playing? Thanks!


----------



## ry755 (Oct 5, 2018)

But wait, there's more
These were from the same school computer


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Maybe someone can explain me what is the card game they are playing? Thanks!



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_Fish


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 6, 2018)

ry755 said:


> I found this on a school computer


Hope he doesn’t get any ideas. Wait! He really doesn’t get ANY ideas. LOL


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 6, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 144824


oof jpeg artifacts


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 6, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 145183


18 years of bad luck


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 7, 2018)

True


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 7, 2018)

ry755 said:


> True


same for me...
But... I guess te funny part of this picture is the nickname of that last guy lol
I guess...


----------



## ry755 (Oct 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> same for me...
> But... I guess te funny part of this picture is the nickname of that last guy lol
> I guess...


 I didn't notice that before


----------



## ry755 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm glad I don't use Windows anymore


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 7, 2018)

happens often these time


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 145959


is that supposed to be a furry butterfly?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> is that supposed to be a furry butterfly?


It's a moth, and it's human enough not to be considered a furry.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> It's a moth, and it's human enough not to be considered a furry.


you already saw a human with those antenna?
those eyes?
those wings?
that very pale skin (unless its a disease )

It's a fucking furry lol


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> you already saw a human with those antenna?
> those eyes?
> those wings?
> that very pale skin (unless its a disease )
> ...


No it's not. It's level 1.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> No it's not. It's level 1.
> 
> View attachment 145961


meh... I'd say at least level 2


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> meh... I'd say at least level 2


The moth has a human body with wings and antennae. Level 2 would imply that she has a furry body with human hair and clothing.
She's level 1.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 7, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> The moth has a human body with wings and antennae. Level 2 would imply that she has a furry body with human hair and clothing.
> She's level 1.


if you say so...


----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2018)

2 kind of shapeshifters.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 9, 2018)

*KANTOOOOOOO*


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I  love Maine Coon


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2018)

Veho said:


>


hahaha i remember this episode^^
iirc, you need two ingredients for that
spongebob, and a door

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## dAVID_ (Oct 13, 2018)

ry755 said:


> I'm glad I don't use Windows anymore


I'm glad im using Windows 7

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> View attachment 146250


hot


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 14, 2018)

Veho said:


>


O_O


----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 14, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 145832


>Transgender
>not Transsexual, as sex is verily a biological construct


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Oct 15, 2018)

ry755 said:


> I'm glad I don't use Windows anymore


Good for you then.  However, you can say goodbye to being able to use the Saturn emulator SSF, certain computer games that came out after the early-mid 2000s, and the idtech1 sourceports Chocolate DOOM, Skulltag, and Zdaemon.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2018)

Didn't know about this secret in OOT


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 147036


I think Montreal is the only city in north america where turning right on red light is forbiden


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2018)

ry755 said:


> *snip*










You can't post links from your Google plus or hangouts conversations, or shared pics. Only people logged into your Google account can see that. If you want to post it here you need to rehost it somewhere else, or upload it here as an attachment.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 19, 2018)

Veho said:


> You can't post links from your Google plus or hangouts conversations, or shared pics. Only people logged into your Google account can see that. If you want to post it here you need to rehost it somewhere else, or upload it here as an attachment.


Ah ok, I didn't think of that. I've been uploading them from my Google Photos. Usually I make a shared album but this time I just right clicked the picture and copied the link.

Edit: I fixed the broken images


----------



## SG854 (Oct 19, 2018)

Pigs


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2018)

Spoiler: I found a new "TAKE MY MONEY" gif






Spoiler: Actually, it's more like "I WANT IT"






Spoiler: PS: No photoshop, it really is like that in the anime






Spoiler: Here it is


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 20, 2018)

Veho said:


>


*looks at the date in the corner of the pic*


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 21, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 147259


>Super
So this is the SNES version


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 21, 2018)

If I guess right, Zelda is around 57-58


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> If I guess right, Zelda is around 57-58


How the hell is this remotely funny?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 21, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> How the hell is this remotely funny?


why the hell are you always there just to criticize me?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> why the hell are you always there just to criticize me?


Because you posted something that is objectively unfunny


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 21, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Because you posted something that is objectively unfunny


lol, I guess you just want to argue...
But arguing with a 15 years old boy is pointless
you just want to have the final word, right?
well cya
*ignored*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> lol, I guess you just want to argue...
> But arguing with a 15 years old boy is pointless
> you just want to have the final word, right?
> well cya
> *ignored*


lol pulling the generic age card
I honestly don't care if you ignore me, you'd probably just click show ignored posts


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2018)

It's funny because I'm wasting my life in the Edge of the Forum ha ha


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 22, 2018)

Titanica said:


> It's funny because I'm wasting my life in the Edge of the Forum ha ha


- What is your special move?
- The Bump Thread.

Devastating effect.


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2018)

If I go out in the street I can see the results of people... augmenting their body with potatoes and the TV adverts here proudly proclaim endless "steak fries" whatever that might be.

Short version. I thought it is considered terribly lazy to go as yourself for fancy dress parties? I thought even worse than that is when people have matching costumes.


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## zeello (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 24, 2018)

Veho said:


>


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 147549


Such a large hole, clearly she's a bitch lol.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Such a large hole, clearly she's a bitch lol.


Sounds like you have a tiny screw  ;O;


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2018)

Veho said:


> Sounds like you have a tiny screw  ;O;


Well, screw you


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 26, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>


dah fuq


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 26, 2018)

A very shitty drawing I made in first grade


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Song of storms (Oct 28, 2018)

Veho said:


> Sounds like you have a tiny screw  ;O;


He doesn't


----------



## ry755 (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 148190



Physical therapy. It says "pain relief clinic" right there.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## 0X29Adecay (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2018)

0X29Adecay said:


> View attachment 148244


errr... Welcome to gbatemp?


----------



## Exannor (Nov 2, 2018)

Am I going to hell for this?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 2, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 148233


I can do better than that, Lilith!
Typical Millenials and  especially Gen Zers(aka Zoomers) of the West:


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## 0X29Adecay (Nov 4, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 148516


rip apart my skeleton i'm begging you


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 9, 2018)

turned 25 about 3 months ago
wouldn't have bothered me if I had this as a cake


Spoiler


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2018)

Veho said:


>


at least, the fifth didnt bump his head


----------



## SG854 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 11, 2018)

SG854 said:


>


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 11, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


>


Can't tell if photoshop job or actual advertisment of real Pikachu charger.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 11, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Can't tell if photoshop job or actual advertisment of real Pikachu charger.


checked on amazon for that plug
couldn't find it, but found this horror


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 11, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Can't tell if photoshop job or actual advertisment of real Pikachu charger.


I'm pretty sure it's real.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 11, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Can't tell if photoshop job or actual advertisment of real Pikachu charger.


https://www.gamerevolution.com/news/412121-pikachu-butt-charger-is-a-thing-now


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 12, 2018)

what is with the pikachu ass fetish


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 12, 2018)

Personally I would rather be a drill bit.


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2018)

So Ryan Reynolds is voicing Pikachu in the live action Pokeyman movie. This springs to mind:


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 15, 2018)

Been having way too  much fun in Photoshop 














Still learning the Woll Smoth tutorial, so bear with me


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 15, 2018)

Such sadness....but I could have posted a pic real-life Meltan...but I'd get banned.

It's jizz. A pile of jizz.

So





Aaaaand prep yo' buttholes


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Such sadness....but I could have posted a pic real-life Meltan...but I'd get banned.
> 
> It's jizz. A pile of jizz.
> 
> ...


Aww poor dog


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Aww poor dog



It's okay, he's just on coke.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 15, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> It's okay, he's just on coke.


poorer dog


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 15, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> poorer dog







Don't worry, if he can't pay his debt, we've got season 5 on lock....and load.


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 16, 2018)

THE ABSOLUTE STATE OF 4/v/!


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2018)

That label placement was entirely intentional.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 17, 2018)

This is the kind of humour I enjoy.


----------



## m_babble (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 17, 2018)

Getting better at face shrinking


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Getting better at face shrinking


nice for a #11500


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 21, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I dont get it, but i guess its from some movie i havent watched
And probably with his jeans, if i look at the header


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get it, but i guess its from some movie i havent watched
> And probably with his jeans, if i look at the header


You haven't seen Star Wars?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 21, 2018)

Seemingly, and also feels compelled to tell us every time a Star Wars image pops up. https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-545#post-8261902

Granted it is the prequels in this instance so absolutely no harm there.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2018)

Holiday travel is tough when you are a robot lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Holiday travel is tough when you are a robot lol
> 
> View attachment 149954


yea thats what i heard at news
thanksgiving is bigger than christmas in usa
traveling there, in plane or in car, is monstruous during that event...


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## roo1234 (Nov 23, 2018)

Needs a hue to fully understand


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2018)

Veho said:


>


WTF


----------



## ry755 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> WTF


Veho is working around the Swedish censors by posting an image in blocky format
https://www.thelocal.se/20180925/di...is-sexist-rules-swedens-advertising-ombudsman


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 24, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Veho is working around the Swedish censors by posting an image in blocky format
> https://www.thelocal.se/20180925/di...is-sexist-rules-swedens-advertising-ombudsman


Wrong Veho lives in Croatia where current laws aren't like that of modern Sweden.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>


Reverse friendzone: unexpected system behaviour.


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I always wondered if they were just smelling the smell
or if they also get a small buzz...


----------



## ry755 (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2018)

That was unclear. Did E instead.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 27, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> That was unclear. Did E instead.


Now you're gonna get banned from HeckOverflow


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 27, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> That was unclear. Did E instead.


I bet that was a hell of a party


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2018)

Veho said:


>


I can see then all at once because im just freaking awesome












I wish...............


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 28, 2018)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 28, 2018)

Veho said:


>


LOL! Replace one of the letters in "kite" and guess what you get!


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## roo1234 (Nov 28, 2018)

.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2018)

The little lech.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2018)

Veho said:


> The little lech.


I knew I couldn't trust that Pikachu when I saw him in the trailer of that movie...


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2018)

My mind is full of fuck.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2018)

Veho said:


> My mind is full of fuck.


I really cant see them straight, even if i aling the diagonal squares


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Dec 2, 2018)

This is why learning music theory is important


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2018)

ry755 said:


> This is why learning music theory is important


The entire thing is built on a different scale I guess.
if you look at the order of each letters, they do match the scale I know at least.



> C- C# D- D# E- F- F# G- G# A- A# B <-- What I know and use.
> C Db D Eb E F F# G Ab A Bb B <-- What this program shows.



So I suppose you only need to know the equivalent to get the same notes.


----------



## ry755 (Dec 2, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> The entire thing is built on a different scale I guess.
> if you look at the order of each letters, they do match the scale I know at least.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah pretty much the same thing, just a different way of showing it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 3, 2018)

What kind of kid writes their Christmas letter in February/March?


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## zeello (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2018)

zeello said:


>


LOL
I REMEMBER DOING THAT ON MY OLD PC XD XD XD XD XD


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2018)

Veho said:


>



as someone who stands for human rights and democracy i shouldn't have laughed so hard


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Dec 6, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 151204


No


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Wasnt there a bed behind him?
It disappeared in last image.....


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 7, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Wasnt there a bed behind him?
> It disappeared in last image.....


Woosh


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 9, 2018)

Veho said:


>


facebook has a big brother? Well that's news  (/s)


----------



## roo1234 (Dec 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> facebook has a big brother? Well that's news  (/s)


Wtf are u talking about ? Big brother is the surveillance system in a dystopic "future" society in Huxley 1984.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 9, 2018)

roo1234 said:


> Wtf are u talking about ? Big brother is the surveillance system in a dystopic "future" society in Huxley 1984.


I knew id get that kind of comment
Thats why i said /s at the end


----------



## roo1234 (Dec 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I knew id get that kind of comment
> Thats why i said /s at the end


/s is the termination for dir command in DOS to list subdirectories


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2018)

roo1234 said:


> /s is the termination for dir command in DOS to list subdirectories


it means sarcasm here, on this forum...


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> it means sarcasm here, on this forum...


i think actually using it that way is cringy and ruins the sarcasm


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 11, 2018)

Poutin : Has he noticed?
Trump : No, not yet!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 12, 2018)

Videos once more in the pictures thread


So as to make some attempt to do it properly. From a book called Welding Helps for Farmers


----------



## AdenTheThird (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2018)

Veho said:


>


Curves are for men
Bones are for dogs

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


Btw... is that Miia?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 152063


So sad it's actually exactly how it is with some people lol


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 13, 2018)

Sorry for the Ifunny watermark.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 14, 2018)

Gotta love my home city lol.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2018)

Veho said:


>


At least, our story.are more coloured, right?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 15, 2018)

Is that the story equivalent of people seeing the Bourne films and thinking shakeycam is in but for watching Pulp Fiction and thinking they can jump around in a story?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Dec 16, 2018)

Like when someone says "I'm leaving GBAtemp forever!!!!111!!1!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2018)

There is a reason GBAtemp has long been known as hotel GBAtemp -- you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave"


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2018)

How do you know he's illegal? He might have chestburst right here on Earth. Sheesh, prejudice much?


----------



## roo1234 (Dec 17, 2018)

Motivational


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 17, 2018)

Is the star dead?

Most stars visible in the night sky are barely a few thousand light years away, often far less than that ( https://www.universetoday.com/110858/how-far-can-you-see-in-the-universe/ ).

Similar the average lifetime of a star is beyond millions of years and into the billions. A star with only a few million years on the clock is probably going to be quite an interesting affair for cosmologists, a few thousand even more so (depending upon size and composition you are already likely burning quite a bit of helium, and quite likely then into the red giant phase, especially for things of relative distance-brightness that you can see them with the naked eye).


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2018)

roo1234 said:


> Motivational




The farthest star visible with the naked eye is debated and contested, and candidates range from as little as 2500 light years to a maximum of 16,000 light years. While still a lot, it's far from the "millions" figure offered by the demotivational there, and odds are very much against those stars being "dead". Whoever made that should lrn2astronomy  ;O;


----------



## ry755 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## roo1234 (Dec 17, 2018)

Veho said:


> The farthest star visible with the naked eye is debated and contested, and candidates range from as little as 2500 light years to a maximum of 16,000 light years. While still a lot, it's far from the "millions" figure offered by the demotivational there, and odds are very much against those stars being "dead". Whoever made that should lrn2astronomy  ;O;


Agreed, stars age is by the billion years .

A few thousand or million years mean nothing to them. But still there is a chance that you pick one that is about to go burst, so you still may be wishing on a goner.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 17, 2018)

roo1234 said:


> Agreed, stars age is by the billion years .
> 
> A few thousand or million years mean nothing to them. But still there is a chance that you pick one that is about to go burst, so you still may be wishing on a goner.




I wish I wish upon a star.
For a gamma ray burst to come from not so far.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 17, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 152394


KEK. Still, Fence jumpers are not a solution. CITIZEN'S FIRST! TO HELL WITH "NO BORDERS" RETARDATION!


----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2018)

SG854 said:


>


creepy


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Chary (Dec 20, 2018)

Hecks Cashed


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 20, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 152665
> 
> Hecks Cashed


Peck


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 20, 2018)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 21, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 152778


Nope, they just named the owner of the island.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2018)

Source: https://cheezburger.com/1096709/user-translates-the-star-wars-prequels-to-chinese-then-back-again


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2018)

Your funny pictures pale against reality
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7376919.stm


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2018)

Dare we add a third column for divorced?


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 23, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 153085


Not just BBC these days, but also modern CNN and NBC.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Dec 25, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 153243


Those are just straight-up Bender's limbs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 25, 2018)

*D I D Y O U W A T C H T H E H A P P Y S H O W S H O W ?*


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## roo1234 (Dec 27, 2018)

.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2018)

roo1234 said:


> *pic*


"Kids these days are a bunch of wimps and weirdos." ~every generation ever.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 27, 2018)

an original meme of mine.


----------



## roo1234 (Dec 27, 2018)

Veho said:


> "Kids these days are a bunch of wimps and weirdos." ~every generation ever.


I don't think you get the joke sir


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2018)

roo1234 said:


> I don't think you get the joke sir


Same.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2018)

Now I don't want to start any shit but the GBA SP had the same problem, there was no headphone jack, you had to buy proprietary headphones or a 3rd party adapter, you couldn't charge the console and use headphones at the same time, and I'm still bewildered by that decision.


----------



## Zense (Dec 27, 2018)

Veho said:


> Now I don't want to start any shit but the GBA SP had the same problem, there was no headphone jack, you had to buy proprietary headphones or a 3rd party adapter, you couldn't charge the console and use headphones at the same time, and I'm still bewildered by that decision.


I actually didn't know that. Good to know when I decide to pickup a gba sp!


----------



## roo1234 (Dec 27, 2018)

.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Jan 1, 2019)

.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 1, 2019)

roo1234 said:


> .


Is that supposed to be funny?
Its less funny than me...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Is that supposed to be funny?
> Its less funny than me...


It's supposed to be absurd.
Funny due to random and nonsense.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 1, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 153959


Instead of ANOS in the lower right corner
It should be written... well... you know...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 1, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Instead of ANOS in the lower right corner
> It should be written... well... you know...


This is the Sony logo upside down.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 1, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> This is the Sony logo upside down.


Ohoh youre right lol


----------



## roo1234 (Jan 1, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Is that supposed to be funny?
> Its less funny than me...


It's the absurdity and the word trick that makes it impossibly stupid, and so, funny

Feel free to unsee it


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 1, 2019)

roo1234 said:


> It's the absurdity and the word trick that makes it impossibly stupid, and so, funny
> 
> Feel free to unsee it


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 2, 2019)

'tendo sued the gov for C.I.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 4, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 154018


This is both adorable and terrifying.


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Jan 4, 2019)

.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 4, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


>


I haven't seen a lot of any of the seasons, but most of them seemed fine to me.
Except the reboot. Except the goddamn reboot. That shit's so repulsive even the art style makes me wanna punch someone (preferably the person who thought this would be a good idea).


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 4, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> wanna punch someone


You need:





The reboot wasn't handled by Grezzo and now Ben10 is the wet turd of time; JF has the Temple of Face ready for punching.


----------



## roo1234 (Jan 5, 2019)

.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 5, 2019)

It's an arm-void.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 5, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> It's an arm-void.


MIIA


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 6, 2019)

Water and milk are bad......it's good you can still drink pee!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Jan 7, 2019)

.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 7, 2019)

You have cheese?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2019)

And this is not even his final form yet.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> And this is not even his final form yet.
> 
> View attachment 154605


I ha*t*e mondays***


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I ha*t*e mondays***


Why? Garfield _loves_ Mondays.


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2019)

Veho said:


>



"In order to pass by this way, you must give us... a SHRUBBERY!!!"
_Scary music_


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


>


I dont see whats funny in a chained up kitty


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 12, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> chained up kitty



That's a free-hanging leash.....the expression on the face is priceless and that's where I found humor.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 154875


Grumpy kitty looks grumpy


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 12, 2019)

My brain is confus.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 12, 2019)

Veho said:


> My brain is confus.


It is like

but with a raising and lowering ramp.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2019)

SG854 said:


>


Look at the middle for a couple of seconds, then look at a wall


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 13, 2019)

Doesn't sound so bad


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2019)

Yes but not everyone is as wildly talented at everything as Captain James Teflon Kirk.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 13, 2019)

I have no idea why the second one is showing up so small. I apologize.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 13, 2019)

Skittyusedcovet said:


>


It looks like you've been looking a lot of Garfield comics since the Tranfsormer bootleg followed by Veho's post


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 13, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> It looks like you've been looking a lot of Garfield comics since the Tranfsormer bootleg followed by Veho's post



Yeah that actually got me back into reading them. I actually used to read Garfield all the time in high school. I used to go this used bookstore and buy them all the time. I dont know why I stopped. lol


----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2019)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> I have no idea why the second one is showing up so small. I apologize.



It's also showing up without the punchline:


----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2019)

Also use a sharper saw and a backing board. Top rail on the left hand side looks like it suffered a bit there.


----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 155318


I know Brexit failed, but i dont get it
Did he steal the bell from the Big Ben?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 17, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I know Brexit failed, but i dont get it
> Did he steal the bell from the Big Ben?


Google Guy Fawkes then you will understand lol.


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 17, 2019)

View attachment 155390


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2019)

The original dubstep.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 17, 2019)

Veho said:


> The original dubstep.



I played with those doorstoppers too much when I was growing up. My grandma ended up removing all of them one day and that was a sad day when that happened.

I forgot to mention that they will be only dubstep I will ever know.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 19, 2019)

Like if you see it. I was working in the woods and saw it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 19, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> Like if you see it. I was working in the woods and saw it.


Are you talking about that purple dildo?
If so, i do see it...


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> Like if you see it. I was working in the woods and saw it.


Did you keep it?


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 19, 2019)

Veho said:


>



Funny thing is I actually have a friend who's name is Robin Banks lol.


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 19, 2019)

But...do you actually get it?





Do it.


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> But...do you actually get it?


Yes, she's playing badminton, the word "badminton" can be split into "bad minton" which rhymes with "Bill Clinton", who famously had an affair with an intern that consisted solely of oral sex, which is also what the young lady in the photo is simulating, thus bringing us full circle. 



Also, cock.  
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shuttlecock


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 20, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> But...do you actually get it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going so high off a ski jump that you get a bird in your mouth? Then you pass out and your friend draws on your face.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 20, 2019)

slaphappygamer said:


> mouth?



If I put this:




then, yes.

The woman in the other picture never went skiing.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


>


yea I already heard about dehydrated water in a Quebec tv show
it says "Add water, get water"


----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 21, 2019)

Some of my favorite bootleg Porgeymon:




Prolapsed anus Chansee
Rock-paper-Scizor
Stoppip
Lickabung
The shell from Slowbro, Slowerbruh
Octowanguno
Geybirb
#Girrafigtoo
Backwards-looking dog
WTFisthischu
ThatsnotamegaPinsir
Oh-Shitto
Ghostcumshot

Oh wait, they were almost serious?


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 23, 2019)

Alpha Gold VS. Beta Silver.


----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## zeello (Jan 26, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2019)

Bastards!


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2019)

Doesn't Slowpoke's tail grow back?


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2019)

Veho said:


>


That's a bit cruel.

Some of them probably led hard, some might said, lives in an electric toothbrush or something but still have something to give in a low tension environment with the proper amount of resistance, and could still work in determining the polarity of a speaker.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 29, 2019)

All your favorite mon:
Wangela
lil' fire horse
Meowth needs a prevo.
Whythefuckdesthispre-evobirbhave3heads2heads3heads
This is a normal dog
I look like seaking, but evolve into Goldeen
Gay baby Magmar, Faaaaagmar
Mr. baby condomtip
Lil' thotjynx
A fucking round ball with eyes
Electric derpderpkid
Whythefuckdidparasneedababy
Horsevulpix
Inthetoiletchu
Baby
Purple Kum.......fuck it, Kum.


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> That's a bit cruel.
> 
> Some of them probably led hard, some might said, lives in an electric toothbrush or something but still have something to give in a low tension environment with the proper amount of resistance, and could still work in determining the polarity of a speaker.


You're assuming the batteries didn't go through the usual life cycle of high-amp usage --> clock --> TV remote --> a LED on a battery holder that's used to drain that last drop of juice / purely ornamental? There are two boxes of sorted batteries visible in the picture, so it's either a specialized store or a true power user, and I want to believe that whoever dumped the empties knew what they were doing.


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 29, 2019)

Veho said:


> My brain is confus.


I just realized, it's a reflection mate


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2019)

"Feed me!"
"Does it have to be human?"
"FEED ME!"
"Does it have to be mine?!"
"FEEEEEEED ME!"


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## zeello (Feb 2, 2019)

I bet it's not. If you adjust volume often you end up pushing it toward the back of the desk and keep having to reposition it. But if you pull on the knob it comes right off. This is why speakers should always be built into the screen or device.

p.s. the 90's sucked. fight me!!


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2019)

zeello said:


> But if you pull on the knob it comes right off.


I can confirm that if you pull on my knob, I get off. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 2, 2019)

Veho said:


> Is that a bad thing?


It is, if someone points the keyhole toward your face.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm taking this thread from you veho


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 6, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> View attachment 157158
> I'm taking this thread from you veho


Good luck doing that with an opener like this


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 6, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> Good luck doing that with an opener like this


EOF its meant to be dog shite


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 6, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> EOF its meant to be dog shite


No it isn't


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 6, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> No it isn't


i'm a troll i'm out


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Feb 6, 2019)

.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 6, 2019)

THESE ARE NICE


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 7, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> View attachment 157247


This isn't a place to post your new avatars


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 7, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> This isn't a place to post your new avatars


this isnt a place to post standalone text


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 7, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> this isnt a place to post standalone text


It is if it's a reply


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 7, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> It is if it's a reply


I can keep this going all day


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 7, 2019)

Fuckin' trains.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Benefit fraud?




Nah:  https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/322490.php



> As well as allowing a quick escape from danger, adrenaline has other effects on the body. These include:
> 
> decreasing the body's ability to feel pain
> increasing strength temporarily
> sharpening mental focus, which will allow a person to think quickly and form a clear plan to escape a potential threat


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 9, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 157440


Hey vinny
Did you block me from pming you?
I tryed to a couple of days ago and it said i couldnt pm you...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 10, 2019)

Plausible.


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> *pic*


Porn is setting yet more unrealistic expectations. Sheesh.


----------



## ry755 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 12, 2019)

Veho said:


>


I remember reading that earlier and thinking "wtf why"


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2019)

"It would help if you were actually inside the machine, you know."


----------



## Veho (Feb 19, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


>


Bottom left panel: https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/sold-a-stuffed-whale-penis-for-6000?utm_source=reddit.com


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 19, 2019)

This is very true.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 19, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> This is very true.
> 
> View attachment 158246


i have one like that (not teletubies one) but Zelda-styled


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 21, 2019)

Nightmare fuel



Spoiler


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Megadriver94 (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 22, 2019)

Only day you can post this meme


----------



## roo1234 (Feb 23, 2019)

.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2019)

roo1234 said:


> .


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2019)

roo1234 said:


>



He's not even trying to hide it! Next thing you know:


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2019)

roo1234 said:


>


That picture looks kinda like a picture I posted on Friday here lol https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintend...ill-be-retiring-later-this-year.531958/page-5


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 25, 2019)

Apparently, you can eat the whole asshole.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey guys there’s a new thread in EOF called Meme box and it’s trying to replace this funny pictures thread. Let’s not let that happen. And don’t let this sub community die.

This thread has been established and been part of temp for a long time. Let’s fight it a make this thread better then ever, and kick meme box thread in the butt.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Hey guys there’s a new thread in EOF called Meme box and it’s trying to replace this funny pictures thread. Let’s not let that happen. And don’t let this sub community die.
> 
> This thread has been established and been part of temp for a long time. Let’s fight it a make this thread better then ever, and kick meme box thread in the butt.


It isn't trying to replace it


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> It isn't trying to replace it


We will never give up!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> in the butt.



...you can disable the feature.

Surely....this isn't a Wii U, 3DS, Switch pillar-problem....surely
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Feb 27, 2019)

Veho said:


>



funny pictures thread veho >:|

such a sad story. damn dem feels


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 159008


Who uploaded first me or you?
I made a comment, it’s right under this one and didn’t realize you uploaded the same meme. All I had to do was look up, lol.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-3


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 27, 2019)

Nothing on this package is a lie....and just the way I like it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Who uploaded first me or you?
> I made a comment, it’s right under this one and didn’t realize you uploaded the same meme. All I had to do was look up, lol.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-3


Well I posted yesterday and you posted today so I uploaded first lol.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Well I posted yesterday and you posted today so I uploaded first lol.


On my end your post says yesterday 12:55 pm.

My post say yesterday 9:28 pm.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> On my end your post says yesterday 12:55 pm.
> 
> My post say yesterday 9:28 pm.


See lol


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> See lol
> 
> View attachment 159160 View attachment 159161


There’s a time glitch in Temp.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 27, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Nothing on this package is a lie....and just the way I like it.


Slut cooking is a time honoured concept.
Presenting one of my absolute favourite cook books


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> *pic*



X gonna give it to ya?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> time glitch in Temp.


Surry, du--that's  what the time zone do.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 27, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Surry, du--that's  what the time zone do.


Even with the time zone difference on my end it puts my post first. Then on Amanda’s end it put my post afterward. It should be the same order of posting regardless of time zone. My post should on both ends either be first or second.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 27, 2019)

SG854 said:


> be first or second.


I don't know about that...I have a savant memory-ish and I think you came last..which can be a good thing if you're a nice guy.

I'm a nice guy.


BTW, was that meme original...as in, did you create it?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 1, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 159415


That for me is the winner of best ever picture posted in this thread. But maybe I think that cause I am drunk lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> That for me is the winner of best ever picture posted in this thread. But maybe I think that cause I am drunk lol.


I'm drunk too, more to enjoy.


----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 2, 2019)

Veho said:


>


so... where's the treasure?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> so... where's the treasure?


The real treasure is the friends they made along the way.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 3, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I don't know about that...I have a savant memory-ish and I think you came last..which can be a good thing if you're a nice guy.
> 
> I'm a nice guy.
> 
> ...


No I got it on google search

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> View attachment 159415


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Bowsette DLC confirmed for SSBUlt


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 160126


Toy Story was 1995. If you watched it when you were 6 you would be a thirty something now.

1883 (or 1940 if you want the Disney film) was Pinocchio. Winnie-the-Pooh was 1928 at the latest, possibly a few years before that. The Velveteen Rabbit was 1922.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 7, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Toy Story was 1995. If you watched it when you were 6 you would be a thirty something now.
> 
> 1883 (or 1940 if you want the Disney film) was Pinocchio. Winnie-the-Pooh was 1928 at the latest, possibly a few years before that. The Velveteen Rabbit was 1922.


Why do you have to over analyse everything


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>


just got the traf pokemon joke



Spoiler



Ok, to be honnest, I farted when seeing it


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## oofio (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## oofio (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2019)

Yes but is it gluten-free?


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2019)

Veho said:


> Yes but is it gluten-free?


it says no calories
that means 
no fat
no carbs
no cholesterol
no protein


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 9, 2019)

But if water retains a memory of all the things that it was in before, indeed even magnifies them... that had better be sourced from deep hard pack glacier.


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> it says no calories
> that means
> no fat
> no carbs
> ...



By law, a food item can be called "zero calories" if it has less than 5 kcal "per serving", and a "serving" is an arbitrary amount. 

https://www.prevention.com/weight-loss/a20440003/the-myth-of-calorie-free-foods/ 

So the food can legally be said to have "no calories" while still having calories, and, consequently, gluten.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 9, 2019)

Veho said:


> By law, a food item can be called "zero calories" if it has less than 5 kcal "per serving", and a "serving" is an arbitrary amount.
> 
> https://www.prevention.com/weight-loss/a20440003/the-myth-of-calorie-free-foods/
> 
> So the food can legally be said to have "no calories" while still having calories, and, consequently, gluten.


i never got what kcal are, i mean, 1kcal == 1000cal, right?
well, I think 5kcal is a lot, no?
Also, this is a stupid law...


----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> i never got what kcal are, i mean, 1kcal == 1000cal, right?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calorie 



> The calorie is a unit of energy. The Calorie (note the capital C) is 1,000 calories.
> The Calorie (large calorie or kilocalorie - symbols: Cal, kcal), also known as the food calorie
> 
> The word calorie is popularly used with the number of kilocalories of nutritional energy measured. As if to avoid confusion, it is sometimes written Calorie (with a capital "C") in an attempt to make the distinction, although this is not widely understood.


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 10, 2019)

Veho said:


>


miia?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2019)

Veho said:


>


lmao that's exactly what I said out loud once when a car alarm screamed for 10 minutes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## oofio (Mar 14, 2019)

Can confirm it works just tried it


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 15, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


>


They just reminded me of this picture lol


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 15, 2019)

Every bloody episode she would move somewhere new then someone would die 5 mins later . Err surely Jessica was the problem she was like a female grim reaper lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 16, 2019)

So....shit people in the fucker? Okay.


----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## oofio (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 20, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 161537


O MAI GUD
IZ DAT RIAL 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ps: I remember that croco game from when i was like 5-6


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 23, 2019)

Well that is one way around trademark issues.


----------



## IncredulousP (Mar 23, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 161726


This is how true romance blooms.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 24, 2019)

Friend speaking to @Noctosphere

Hey Noctosphere please don't be wierd at the party

Noctosphere at party


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 24, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Friend speaking to @Noctosphere
> 
> Hey Noctosphere please don't be wierd at the party
> 
> ...


not sure to get it...........


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 24, 2019)

The unfortunate side-effects of speed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> The unfortunate side-effects of speed.


As an object approaches relativistic speeds, it becomes shorter and heavier. Short but heavy means dense. Meaning the faster Sonic runs, the stupider he gets.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 25, 2019)

Veho said:


> Sonic run


I'd consider that a side-effect of speed...it's not as bad as meth


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## oofio (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2019)

oofio said:


> View attachment 162009


To make it more realistic
It should be wrriten
Furries
F
instead of
Teen
T


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Mar 26, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


>


post this in the memebox


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 27, 2019)

Veho said:


>


At first, i though it was a single image lawl

PS: I was on my phone
I now am on my computer and they are clearly not the saame image


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2019)

Jurassic World (2015)


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 28, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> View attachment 162171
> 
> View attachment 162172


Welcome to page 600


----------



## oofio (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 29, 2019)

WilliG said:


>


this one made me laugh hard


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 30, 2019)

Spoiler: How cruel


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 30, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Spoiler: How cruel


Dogs are a million times better than cats. Cats are evil


----------



## air2004 (Mar 30, 2019)

Veho said:


>


I need these


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 30, 2019)

Never ever mess up panoramic shots


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 2, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 162657


Im not into biblical stuff
So maybe you can explain me...
Why a goat...?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 2, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Never ever mess up panoramic shots


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> Im not into biblical stuff
> So maybe you can explain me...
> Why a goat...?


The character in this image is supposed to be Baphomet, who is often used as a stand-in for Satan. He's mostly used in Satanism and other occult practices nowadays.


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 2, 2019)

The correct answer is one half in, one half out, occasionally alternating which half that is.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 3, 2019)

This one is for @Lilith Valentine


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 3, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>


I frigging love Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


>


I'm confused.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


>



Woosh in the net lol


also, another shitpost:


----------



## SG854 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 162840



First off here's the picture in higher resolution and without the inane, annoying and most of all _false_ caption: 






And here's some fact checking: 

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/wd40-ad/

tl;dr: it's fake. 

It doesn't make it any less funny, and there's absolutely no need to pretend it's real.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 5, 2019)

Veho said:


> First off here's the picture in higher resolution and without the inane, annoying and most of all _false_ caption:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I just posted it exactly as I found it on Facebook. 

Anyway


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Hey I just posted it exactly as I found it on Facebook.


You lazy bum


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 6, 2019)

Yep this was probably how I ended up a smoker in later life lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2019)

I wonder what would be the opposite version


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 6, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I wonder what would be the opposite version


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> This one is for @Lilith Valentine
> 
> View attachment 162698


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 6, 2019)

Cats have learned to do the brood parasite thing? This could be bad.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 7, 2019)

And, that's the *real* reason Walt Disney hates Goofy.
https://www.imdb.com/news/ni61559270


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 163082


I dont get it...
Svottish humor i guess


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 8, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get it...
> Svottish humor i guess


Lol you are so inocent Nocto www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Does+the+carpet+match+the+drapes?&amp=true


----------



## oofio (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 8, 2019)

So, what happens when the booty is bad and the face is worse, from both angles? You call Sarah Fuckabee over to tell everyone, "It's probably just an annoying orange [redacted]."


----------



## oofio (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 12, 2019)

With tinder, *you can!*


----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## oofio (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 13, 2019)

He might be a sloth, but he gets it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 13, 2019)

oofio said:


> View attachment 163631


No Amiibo support? Darn :/


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 14, 2019)

So, if Hogan is Brother Teresa, is Undertaker the Jesus?


----------



## SkittleDash (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## DJPlace (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler: Beer Time













Spoiler: Mud Hole Time













Spoiler: Leave Me Alone Time













Spoiler: Punting Time













Spoiler: Dragon Punch Time













Spoiler: Face Plant Time













Spoiler: Tackle Time













Spoiler: Punching Time













Spoiler: Bombs Away













Spoiler: Bombs Away Revenge


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 15, 2019)

Found this on Facebook


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2019)

Seems legit


Also as I am posting videos in the pictures thread I might as well go all in, or at least have it the parting of the curtains music


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2019)

A cat with a look like that, a paw in the air and a comment about kilts can only end badly.

pata pata pata pon catch.


----------



## SkittleDash (Apr 16, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Found this on Facebook



"Sorry for *you* loss."


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Found this on Facebook
> *pic*



Google "Obvious Plant", there's tons of stuff like that. 









SkittleDash said:


> "Sorry for *you* loss."


And that's the only thing wrong with that picture.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2019)

Do condoms destroy the next generation? I don't think I have heard even the most ardent bible thumping USian claim that one before.


----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy Easter weekend everybody.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2019)

Maybe he has a "shrimp" ?.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 20, 2019)

Hmm....


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> *pic*


No no no, that's just wrong.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 21, 2019)

View attachment 164441
Kind of surprised the chicken doesn't have a gun or a bowl of whisky.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 22, 2019)

Pretty sure I posted this previously but I still think it's funny.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 23, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 164662


I like the 3 completely different fonts


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## T-hug (Apr 29, 2019)

This thread just hit over a million views today after 16 years!

Great stuff everyone!


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 165501


"Holy cow, seen this man? He's mooing backwards!"


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 30, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> "Holy cow, seen this man? He's mooing backwards!"


Thanks for translating for everyone in North America that does not understand proper English lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Thanks for translating for everyone in North America that does not understand proper English lol.


Always happy to provide explanations to obvious jokes


----------



## AmandaRose (May 1, 2019)

This made me laugh more than it probably should lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2019)

Looks like someone feeds him Rumbledethumps......


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2019)

... I think we found their inspiration


----------



## AmandaRose (May 1, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Looks like someone feeds him Rumbledethumps......


What?? The Scottish food??




FAST6191 said:


> ... I think we found their inspiration
> 
> View attachment 165506


You stole my picture and made it better you rat bastard lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> What?? The Scottish food??



But its VEGETARIAN......


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (May 1, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Those teeth...
SEGA lost it decades ago

Edit: well, it's not that different


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Had fun with that too





Also x3


----------



## AmandaRose (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 2, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 2, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Hehe that's sure gonna confuse the American site members and their automatic cars lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 2, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 3, 2019)

Lord of the cockrings?


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2019)

Sadly Tinky Winky died last year......


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 3, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 3, 2019)

This is definitely me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 7, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2019)

Is that why you never play co-op in battletoads with someone that does not know how to play?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 8, 2019)

Khaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan  !!!



ehmm.... Robotniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiik  !!


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 10, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 11, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2019)

I thought his middle name was "The".


----------



## roo1234 (May 13, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 14, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2019)

Relevant


and while I normally try for original research around here
https://imgur.com/gallery/qHpBe
Hmmm... What's that in my shoe...? Looks like an egg sac.



 

Oh, and here's the proud mother...


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 17, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 17, 2019)

I 100% agree with this lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2019)

I agree. All the heroin, alcohol and lack of sunlight leads to some really poor properties in the final result.

On the other hand if you capture them, breed them in a simulated environment and control their diet, as well as regulated exposure with a UV lamp, then the end results are fantastic.


----------



## grey72 (May 17, 2019)

A better use would be to make scotch whiskey outta them yeah?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2019)

grey72 said:


> A better use would be to make scotch whiskey outta them yeah?


Bit brave having an e in the name for a fermented grain mash when talking about the Scottish variety.


----------



## grey72 (May 17, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Bit brave having an e in the name for a fermented grain mash when talking about the Scottish variety.


I'm prefer to spell things the correct way /s
JK what is spelling


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2019)




----------



## grey72 (May 18, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Damn, Pikachu had a real glo up


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2019)

grey72 said:


> Damn, Pikachu had a real glo up


Maybe he's born with it, maybe he used ATTRACT

It's highly effective!


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (May 25, 2019)

Douglas Adams


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2019)

Ker-mitt.


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 29, 2019)

And now for something completely different.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2019)

From St.Olaf......


----------



## air2004 (May 29, 2019)

Veho said:


> And now for something completely different.


I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 30, 2019)

....I guess he also broke the dam.


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 31, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Someone tell the poor guy he can stop -- for Spitalfields to be that empty it has to be either a Sunday or way early in the morning.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 31, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

Veho said:


>



Well,is see you have a very "interesting"  childhood.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 169229




Thats scares me.....


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 6, 2019)

Veho said:


>


this deeply disturbs me veho.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 7, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>





Gorgeous,thank you.


----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 9, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Or press 7 to watch this guy dance


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2019)

*Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!*





*Ia! Ia! Cthulhu Fthagn! *​


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 11, 2019)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


>


I don't get it


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 11, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> I don't get it



Think of the red portions as two eyes and a mouth...


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 11, 2019)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Think of the red portions as two eyes and a mouth...


Eh i guess it matches
Ill just leave this here


----------



## roo1234 (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 12, 2019)

Don't become a cannibal.


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 14, 2019)

Cheap, like my ex-GF.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 169980


You plan to eat that kitten?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> You plan to eat that kitten?



Number S24b on todays Menu card.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 17, 2019)

I’m still not entirely sure who Keanu Reeves is


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> View attachment 170082
> I’m still not entirely sure who Keanu Reeves is



The guy on the RIGHT side.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 18, 2019)

When you add "cat hairball" in The Sims, but dun' goof'd along the way.


----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 20, 2019)

One of the times when you actually say, "I should have thought of that, but why the fuck would I?"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2019)

The "OLD" USB connector......


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2019)

Bro, you would not _believe_ the day I've had. Don't ask, just pour. You know what, leave the bottle.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2019)

air2004 said:


> View attachment 171151


Yes, children are very expensive.


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 28, 2019)

I laughed way too much at this


----------



## air2004 (Jun 28, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> I laughed way too much at this
> View attachment 171522



It's missing a minor detail


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 28, 2019)

Is it allowed to post multiple here?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## SkittleDash (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2019)

Veho said:


>


And after GODZILLa comes:


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 1, 2019)

I think this dude forgot to use what is written on the side of the truck


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2019)

Was curious about that so did a search. Kind of like the Daily Wail's headline of "BRAKES arrived (too late):"

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ade-II-listed-thatched-cottage-Hampshire.html
https://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/n...le-crashed-into-a-cottage-near-fordingbridge/
https://www.hantsfire.gov.uk/incidents-news-and-events/incidents-of-interest/?entryid1=84623
Rear shot from that the first article


Anyway grade II listed thatched cottage apparently declared dangerous... that is going to be expensive.

Despite being in December I can't find any follow up beyond the parish meeting from Wednesday 24th April 2019 mentioning the bus stop that also lost the moving lorry vs stationary object fight, and how some pictures pre damage were sent to the insurance adjuster.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## air2004 (Jul 4, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Great movie


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 172199




Great,monumental one.Thank you !!!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 172199


Went through a sports centre one time and the 80 year olds were playing with medicine balls.


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 6, 2019)

To be fair if I have played bricklayer or something for a week (old school lime mortar is not fun stuff) I will want something that works, which if it is organic is a fairly good indicator that it will not.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## air2004 (Jul 8, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 172468




Or CNN lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)

*for all that marvellous pictures.*


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2019)

The live action Sonic redesign is coming along nicely...


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2019)

No guns, no explosions and the lady in the shot is dressed modestly?

I am going to accuse people of lies.


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't know what version of Thomas the Tank Engine you watched as a kid, but I would love to see it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2019)

I guess your wish is my command, especially if it gets me posting video in pictures thread


and of course a sample from the music album


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

_*Robocop returns.......*

*

 *_


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 21, 2019)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 174083


Mainly to keep on posting videos in picture thread


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Hambrew (Jul 25, 2019)

here's a 

to the Minecraft: Java Edition logo,
and you can't forget the all-time roblox classic,


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 174222





That will definitely answer the question:
What do Scots have under their skirt(s) ?


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 26, 2019)

Bill Burr is like one of my favourite human beings.


----------



## grey72 (Jul 27, 2019)

this really happened a minute ago


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 174558


What a cliche.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> What a cliche.



Ikr, but that picture with the distortion, eyes, and emoji just gets to me lol.


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> *pic*


Deep fried chicken, deep fried cat, deep fried meme...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 28, 2019)

Veho said:


> Deep fried chicken, deep fried cat, deep fried meme...



Exactly.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 29, 2019)

Up DVD


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 30, 2019)

Veho said:


>



He must have been going quite fast


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2019)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> He must have been going quite fast


That would make it a serious headturner.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2019)

That was in tents.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 30, 2019)

Veho said:


> That was in tents.



I see you are at-tent-ive.


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2019)

Some one remember that one ?







Spoiler: The REAL one......


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 31, 2019)

does anybody here have NUKES


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Ariff Tsukasa (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## IncredulousP (Aug 1, 2019)

Veho said:


>


He-man gonna get a bone-r


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2019)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2019)

sorry ;o;


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 1, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 3, 2019)

Ok the 4th one got to me


----------



## roo1234 (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 3, 2019)

Help I'm scared...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2019)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *billionbox*


Taking a page out of Wendy's playbook, I see.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Paolosworld (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 6, 2019)

@x65943


----------



## Paolosworld (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 7, 2019)

Given the general of sexy Halloween costumes and the choice of name for it... probably for the best that the result is what it is.


----------



## roo1234 (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Given the general of sexy Halloween costumes and the choice of name for it... probably for the best that the result is what it is.


Not sure if you're familiar with the works of Obvious Plant, this is his "knockoff costumes" series, the humor is mostly spoofing the copyright avoidance parlance of cheap unlicensed merch.


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Aug 8, 2019)

Veho said:


>


missing dong
bad comic


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> missing dong
> bad comic


Seems like a pretty good, or pretty bad, reason for a villain's backstory.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 10, 2019)

Hah, get it


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2019)

roo1234 said:


>





I never have seen "such contrast" between them.
But I know,WHY I prefer Burger King.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2019)

You can't make fun of this picture in the U.K.
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/96963...rs-receding-hairline-prosecuted-gwent-police/


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 12, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> You can't make fun of this picture in the U.K.
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/96963...rs-receding-hairline-prosecuted-gwent-police/



Jeez, the oversensitive new age sucks.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 12, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> You can't make fun of this picture in the U.K.
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/96963...rs-receding-hairline-prosecuted-gwent-police/



23:42h,alone on the Street.........I think I would **** myself.......


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> 23:42h,alone on the Street.........I think I would **** myself.......



What do you mean? If you saw that guy at night alone?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I think I would



If I were him, I'd go bald-by-choice....or, this


 
Tronald Dump-ifying.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 12, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> If I were him, I'd go bald-by-choice....or, this
> View attachment 176229
> Tronald Dump-ifying.


Better now.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 12, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> If I were him, I'd go bald-by-choice....or, this
> View attachment 176229
> Tronald Dump-ifying.



Tbh he would look fine bald, his goatee or whatever looks good enough to pull it off. Kinda like some rappers.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Kinda like some rappers.





 
which almost looks like





which will be the new rapper street-wear.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 16, 2019)

Why the inactivity?


----------



## AceX (Aug 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 176378



That's got to be one of the funniest things I've ever read. I had tears


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 18, 2019)

AceX said:


> That's got to be one of the funniest things I've ever read. I had tears



Right?! A lot of people told me it wasn't funny, but this was one of the rare cases I actually laughed.


----------



## roo1234 (Aug 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Why the inactivity?
> 
> View attachment 176482


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 176667



The sign at the back almost looks like it says "cock out".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> The sign at the back almost looks like it says "cock out".


What a bad day for Burger King....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 176668


and further:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 176802


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 21, 2019)

I present the final chapter of the Burger King / McDonald's story of the previous pages.


----------



## Flame (Aug 21, 2019)

_-snip-_

i think you missed the funny bit.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2019)

Flame said:


> i think you missed the funny bit.


or we not see it....


----------



## Humanity (Aug 22, 2019)

Flame said:


> i think you missed the funny bit.


No. No, I did not.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 22, 2019)

Humanity said:


> No. No, I did not.



Google says it's a Jewish Synagogue, so that's funny how?


----------



## Humanity (Aug 22, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Google says it's a Jewish Synagogue, so that's funny how?


It's extra funny now because you actually had to Google it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 22, 2019)

Humanity said:


> It's extra funny now because you actually had to Google it.



Because the joke wasn't self explanatory to everyone, and required explaining? Yet it still doesn't make sense? This sense of humor is baffling.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 23, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 177168



The saga continues. ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 23, 2019)

I would have gone with a ram raid instead.


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2019)

https://www.illusionsindex.org/i/young-woman-or-old-woman


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 177363


  So touching story....
Thank you.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> So touching story....
> Thank you.



I know, it's so simple but it has a lot of heart.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2019)

Larger version.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 26, 2019)

Veho said:


>



i miss him:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

I really have to watch Monty Python. Has it aged well? Still good?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I really have to watch Monty Python. Has it aged well? Still good?


Some of the TV show is a bit hit and miss but it always was -- if you know any comedy sketch show as it were that was wall to wall hilarity for 4 series (some 45 episodes, each up to 30 minutes a piece) then please please please do share with the class. Alternatively there was a nice compilation film called And Now for Something Completely Different which was somewhat panned at the time for being just a compilation of things people had likely been watching on their TVs for the last however long (rather unfortunate given the name) but today serves as a decent compilation.
The standalone films are still spectacular and probably will be for generations to come. We can probably get in a nerd fight over which is best but I will watch any of them if given half a chance.
I might also suggest their live at the hollywood bowl... I guess it would be called a special these days. The audience participation/interaction stuff alone is something I did not expect from them, and as I sit here there are maybe 5 comedians I know of that do it as well or better as part of the act (if you count dealing with hecklers there might be a few others that are as sharp).


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Some of the TV show is a bit hit and miss but it always was -- if you know any comedy sketch show as it were that was wall to wall hilarity for 4 series (some 45 episodes, each up to 30 minutes a piece) then please please please do share with the class. Alternatively there was a nice compilation film called And Now for Something Completely Different which was somewhat panned at the time for being just a compilation of things people had likely been watching on their TVs for the last however long (rather unfortunate given the name) but today serves as a decent compilation.
> The standalone films are still spectacular and probably will be for generations to come. We can probably get in a nerd fight over which is best but I will watch any of them if given half a chance.
> I might also suggest their live at the hollywood bowl... I guess it would be called a special these days. The audience participation/interaction stuff alone is something I did not expect from them, and as I sit here there are maybe 5 comedians I know of that do it as well or better as part of the act (if you count dealing with hecklers there might be a few others that are as sharp).



Do you mean shows that are consistently funny? That probably doesn't exist, I've watched shows that are "funny" in theory, you laugh in your mind but you don't laugh out loud if that makes sense. Impractical Jokers made me laugh a lot though, probably because it felt more real and there were real interactions/risk/awkwardness. 

I'll maybe check a few Monty Python YouTube clips to see if I dig the humour, then maybe I'll get to watching it. As for comedians, the only good one I've seen is Bill Burr, though admittedly I don't know many comedians.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Do you mean shows that are consistently funny? That probably doesn't exist, I've watched shows that are "funny" in theory, you laugh in your mind but you don't laugh out loud if that makes sense. Impractical Jokers made me laugh a lot though, probably because it felt more real and there were real interactions/risk/awkwardness.
> 
> I'll maybe check a few Monty Python YouTube clips to see if I dig the humour, then maybe I'll get to watching it. As for comedians, the only good one I've seen is Bill Burr, though admittedly I don't know many comedians.



Yeah consistently funny, and precisely.

If you have come in having watched the films, standup shows, songs and best of clips on youtube or something then the shows will be a bit slow or flat for some sketches. Any given episode is likely to have a few things which make you chuckle though. On ageing well then a lot of it will be somewhat different if you are not familiar with post world war 2 UK society (or if you think London's fashion, punk, rock and metal, mods and rockers... represented it because that is what you see in films then you are wrong*) but at the same time a lot of it is just bizarre enough that it probably won't matter -- the letters to the editor voice done at the end of some sketches**... most of them are probably in their 80s right now but I knew plenty that effected such a tone and the sensibilities that are being satirised.

I would say launch right in with a film, or if you are going to watch sketches then don't do them from a film and instead do the TV show ones.

*for a US analogy then if you think early 90s US was like I would see in grunge videos or films set in LA or New York then not so much, most of what I saw when I was over there around then more resembled (though with less furry porn)


**mainly just to continue doing videos in the pictures thread (though it also serves to string together a somewhat weaker sketch into a top tier one, and then some other things).
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7a7qi


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Yeah consistently funny, and precisely.
> 
> If you have come in having watched the films, standup shows, songs and best of clips on youtube or something then the shows will be a bit slow or flat for some sketches. Any given episode is likely to have a few things which make you chuckle though. On ageing well then a lot of it will be somewhat different if you are not familiar with post world war 2 UK society (or if you think London's fashion, punk, rock and metal, mods and rockers... represented it because that is what you see in films then you are wrong*) but at the same time a lot of it is just bizarre enough that it probably won't matter -- the letters to the editor voice done at the end of some sketches**... most of them are probably in their 80s right now but I knew plenty that effected such a tone and the sensibilities that are being satirised.
> 
> ...




I haven't watched much of Monty Python, just skimmed through one or two clips and it's mostly just hearing good things about it. What movie do you recommend to start with? Preferably the best one, as I may or may not only watch one.

Also somewhat relevant, from a Looney Tunes disclaimer:


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2019)

I don't know that such a disclaimer would apply here outside of the terminally sensitive, though several of the things they send up make them even funnier today (the rich person's birth scene from meaning of life and the womb scene from the life of Brian being two which at the time were almost absurdity but today...).

I was also deliberately avoiding suggesting one there.

The meaning of life is probably my favourite but it is a series of sketches without an overarching narrative. This lack of a narrative puts some people off. At the same time if you want something closer to the series then this is that.
The life of Brian is a great send up of religion, possibly only eclipsed by the interviews they gave on the film (they got a few religious types in that thought themselves intellectual heavyweights... did not go well for said religious types). Probably also the best narrative as it were. However in terms of jokes coming thick and fast then not so much (though still more than most other films you might see).
Quest for the Holy Grail has more consistent sketches woven together with a narrative of sorts (though it is not a terribly important one). It got remade as a stage play a while back and I saw that as well, if someone had told me the film was a stage play adaptation I would probably have believed them.

If you can commit to watching all three then absolutely do that, and I would probably start with the meaning of life. If just two then if Brian and Grail don't sell on you having to watch meaning of life then fair enough. I still don't think I can suggest just one if it is aiming to sell you on the rest of them -- they all have their fans and I don't know your likes here well enough to engineer a suggestion.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 26, 2019)

Monthy Python literally were the first to spam, that's got to count for something, right?








Lovely Spam! Wonderful Spam!
Lovely Spam! Wonderful Spam

Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am
Spa-a-a-a-a-a-a-am

Lovely Spam! (Lovely Spam!)
Lovely Spam! (Lovely Spam!)
Lovely Spam!

Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam!


I've had tons of fun with Monty Python's humour. But seriously, Life of Brian and Monty Python and the Holy Grail should be on every list of films you should've seen at least once in your life.

To be fair, not everything they made was golden. The Meaning of Life was too bizarre and all over the place for my taste.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2019)

I really don't feel like posting all of these pics here, so here's a link to the gallery: 

https://imgur.com/gallery/AKfKXAv


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 26, 2019)

Veho said:


> I really don't feel like posting all of these pics here, so here's a link to the gallery:
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/AKfKXAv


these are the jokes I laugh too loud when I'm tired lol


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 29, 2019)

Veho said:


> I really don't feel like posting all of these pics here, so here's a link to the gallery:
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/AKfKXAv


Made me laugh, I love wordplay jokes!

Also, I had no idea what an EpiPen is until now.





Yeah, I'm lame...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 30, 2019)

"Art of the shit"


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 30, 2019)

Many times I went into US public bogs they had giant fucking gaps such that you might as well not bother with the door at all.

Random example from image search




Fortunately I am rarely caught short outside the house so I did not have to contemplate their usage when running around in the US but upon seeing it and realising the legends were true


I would not have minded so much if these were a plywood outhouse in nowhere, middle of, but I had a quick scan and $275 - $450 Per Stall for the cheapest plastic coated wood, go stainless and that becomes more like 900 per stall.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 30, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Many times I went into US public bogs they had giant fucking gaps such that you might as well not bother with the door at all.
> 
> Random example from image search
> View attachment 177951
> ...



When I think drill sergeant I think Full Metal Jacket, awesome movie.

Those wide open toilet stalls are nasty. I try to avoid public toilets as much as I can, yuck...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2019)

Veho said:


>





Great leader vehicle.
Something like that would need Formula 1 for more fun and excitement in an Safety Car phase.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 30, 2019)

My mum failed to notice the follow sign on a police vehicle once. Was a funny story...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 31, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 178002


Cat sausage? I think it's a bit cruel.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 31, 2019)

In America Kirby eats you!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 31, 2019)

I was waiting for the Ghostbusters, dammit...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 178209





Beamed up ?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Beamed up ?



No, the black stuff are the remains of his ashes. ;o;


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> No, the black stuff are the remains of his ashes. ;o;


If THAT was the result of Beaming,STAR TREK would have never popular....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> If THAT was the result of Beaming,STAR TREK would have never popular....



I'd argue it'd be much more popular lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I'd argue it'd be much more popular lol


....and electricians would be unemployed.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 178278




Yes, the sun is really dangerous today.......


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 3, 2019)

Almost as good as the Switch version.


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2019)

Now I did not find this on my own, just floating around on discord but what the heck


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2019)

Dogenuts.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2019)

Veho said:


> Dogenuts.


Doh nuts.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 4, 2019)

So doge. Much nuts. Wow.


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 4, 2019)

Lol. Samsung.

Edit:
Nvm. I should probably sleep.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Lol. Samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 4, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I don't get it.


I always read or say wtf as three words, but lol I read and say as lol.
Hmm, I'm not really sure if that's the way it was meant.

Maybe I'm just being stupid again, sorry...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 4, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I always read or say wtf as three words, but lol I read and say as lol.
> I'm not really sure if I got it.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being stupid again, sorry...



Same. For lol I spell it in my head, for wtf I say what the fuck, in my head.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 5, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I don't get it.



When you run into the abbreviation WTF you automatically think "what the fuck" 
But with LOL you're far more likely to read the letters as something like "lawl"


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2019)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> When you run into the abbreviation WTF you automatically think "what the fuck"
> But with LOL you're far more likely to read the letters as something like "lawl"


It's because "lol" looks like a legitimate word, it has a vowel in it and can be pronounced. "wtf" has no vowels and doesn't look like a word so we recognize it as an acronym _initialism_.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 5, 2019)

Veho said:


> It's because "lol" looks like a legitimate word, it has a vowel in it and can be pronounced. "wtf" has no vowels and doesn't look like a word so we recognize it as an acronym.



Going to have to go with funny picture because of context


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> View attachment 178530


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 5, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Going to have to go with funny picture because of context
> View attachment 178530



Laser is an acronym?!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 5, 2019)

Messing with action replay codes in Super Mario 64 DS. Haha.


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 6, 2019)

Your dog in 2014:






Your dog in 2019:


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

Wait, are people seriously giving CBD to dogs? Weird...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Wait, are people seriouwly giving CBD to dogs? Weird...


Not only to dogs and animals......


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Not only to dogs and animals......


Well I take it myself. But I'm really surprised someone would give it to a dog.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Well I take it myself. But I'm really surprised somone would give it do a dog.


MAYBE to generally "defuse" dangerous dogs....
You maybe know that "discussions" about "Dogs on *that* List".....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 178678


*bleep*


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh, baby, give me that assmilk. 
@GhostLatte knows what I'm sayin'.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> View attachment 178679
> 
> Oh, baby, give me that assmilk.
> @GhostLatte knows what I'm sayin'.



Some people really do not "think" when they stick their discount stickers on it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Some people really do not "think" when they stick their discount stickers on it.



See how it's tilted? I think it's intentional.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> See how it's tilted? I think it's intentional.


or think on stick their stickers. 
Not easy to recognize at todays Employees on Discounters.I do not want to trade my job with them.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> View attachment 178679
> 
> Oh, baby, give me that assmilk.
> @GhostLatte knows what I'm sayin'.


Haha! That's a good one.

This reminds me of something. Not sure if I can get this to work in English, let's see...

In my city there's a company that does sewage work. They have a service van. On the van it says "KANAL-REINIGUNG" in German which translates to "SEWAGE-CLEANING".

Well, whenever they slide back the side door of the van, the text changes to "ANAL-CLEANING". xD

Hmm, maybe this joke no longer works when it's translated, but I find this hilarious. I wonder if they've ever noticed that on their van?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Some people really do not "think"



Not.One.Bit. 

But, it's great ass-vertising--I certainly just gave them a plug.

It also gave me a reason to have a moment of serendipity (_the occurrence and development of events by chance in a happy or beneficial way,_ for the lazy) with a supermarket lady.

You can imagine she had an ass worth feeding ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Not.One.Bit.
> 
> But, it's great ass-vertising--I certainly just gave them a plug.
> 
> ...



Life should have more instances like this imo, people take life too seriously. ;o;


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Not.One.Bit.
> 
> But, it's great ass-vertising--I certainly just gave them a plug.
> 
> ...



Old heavy killer.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 6, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Hmm, maybe this joke no longer works when it's translated


Anal cleaning definitely works in English...the only problem, in America, someone would sue for false advertising.



Jiehfeng said:


> should


I'd hope so, but it's all about how you look at it.....and I always look at the ass.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Anal cleaning definitely works in English...the only problem, in America, someone would sue for false advertising.
> 
> 
> I'd hope so, but it's all about how you look at it.....and I always look at the ass.


Lol...
GhostLatte should ask them if they sell that van to him. <:


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 6, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Not.One.Bit.
> 
> But, it's great ass-vertising--I certainly just gave them a plug.
> 
> ...


She??


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 178680



GOT EEM.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Old heavy killer.



No, no, no--I didn't offer her a new anus pounder....though, I should have. She did get a laugh, so I think next time I see her, I'll ask her to have lunch with me.



Upaluppa said:


> GhostLatte should ask them if they sell that van to him.


I don't know how we should feel if he actually does get a van....do we get in the van or wait until he has dank memes, Nintendo Switches, and free CBD? 
Do we wait for him to Will Smith us with assmilk?


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 178680


Nothing is on hold in the van


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 6, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> Nothing is on hold in the van


I like being held....in a mouth.
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> No, no, no--I didn't offer her a new anus pounder....though, I should have. She did get a laugh, so I think next time I see her, I'll ask her to have lunch with me.
> 
> 
> I don't know how we should feel if he actually does get a van....do we get in the van or wait until he has dank memes, Nintendo Switches, and free CBD?
> Do we wait for him to Will Smith us with assmilk?



We have also such Person,called WURST Conchita......


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

It's a free for all in the van. Come in and get your service. Satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Conchita







Same person.....if the world makes it to 2050, folks will be hoping _Ready Player One_ is...ready.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 9, 2019)

Hmm, doesn’t work here either


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 9, 2019)

Bwuce Wee, "re"-in_cat_nated.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 9, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Wow, that's weird!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 10, 2019)

*It'll make your deck hard to beat*....sickos.
But don't worry--most of the custom cards are "worse".
https://www.etsy.com/listing/706397432/nessa-holo-custom-full-art-sexy-pokemon?ref=related-2&frs=1


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 10, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> *It'll make your deck hard to beat*....sickos.
> But don't worry--most of the custom cards are "worse".
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/706397432/nessa-holo-custom-full-art-sexy-pokemon?ref=related-2&frs=1






I am a lucky and married man.............I mean lucky married...............Thank God.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I mean lucky married.



Got you covered when you renew your vows/marriage part two:


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 12, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179260


Lol, wtf? And the faces they make in the last panel are priceless.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 12, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Lol, wtf? And the faces they make in the last panel are priceless.



You should check their other comics, it's full of super weird/great humor stuff. I don't know the name but someone here probably does.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 13, 2019)

Even if you win, you still lose. 
Femonopoly does it again.....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 13, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> View attachment 179303
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet they forgot that in chess, the woman piece (queen) is the most powerful chess piece. ;o;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2019)

IT'S HENTAI 
THAT'S THE JOKE


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 13, 2019)

Veho said:


> IT'S PORN


Japanese porn, sir.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> You should check their other comics, it's full of super weird/great humor stuff. I don't know the name but someone here probably does.


Joan Cornellà 


And here's what I meant to post here.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Ah, I love this one! Pure genius. xD

@VinsCool
Thanks for the name! I'll have to check out those comics!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

Edit:

Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> snip


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


>


Oh, sorry about that. Does GBAtemp not support animated .gif files?

Have you tried posting one yet?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Oh, sorry about that. Does GBAtemp not support animated .gif files?
> 
> Have you tried post one yet?



Definitely, I think you hotlinked it and sometimes it doesn't work that way. Also I just did that cause you said "Kinda true" and your signature says "just a true hearted lad". ;O;


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Oh, sorry about that. Does GBAtemp not support animated .gif files?
> 
> Have you tried posting one yet?


It was something with "breasts" I am pretty sure.....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> It was something with "breasts" I am pretty sure.....



Oh it was, I saw it, can confirm. Deviantart morphing.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

@Jiehfeng:
Oh, haha. Yeah. That is kinda true. 

Hmm, in the preview it worked, but after posting it was bwrgh...

It was just this thing here:
https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/287/667/db9.gif

@alexander1970:
Hey, how do you know? xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh it was, I saw it, can confirm. Deviantart morphing.


People, people ... what should our girls think of us here....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> People, people ... what should our girls think of us here....



send bobs and vegana


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> @Jiehfeng:
> Oh, haha. Yeah. That is kinda true.
> 
> Hmm, in the preview it worked, but after posting it was bwrgh...
> ...


I had an SIXTH SENSE for Breasts....but now I am a lucky married Man.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

For the sake of decency, here's a pic without any breasts in it:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> For the sake of decency, here's a pic without any breasts in it:


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


>


How is vagene formed?

Lol...

Omg


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> How was vagene formed?
> 
> Lol...
> 
> Omg








https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/bobs-and-vegana


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/bobs-and-vegana


I laughed! xD
First bobs and vagene, then comes the pregant


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I laughed! xD



This thread is now hijacked.











--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ok fine, back to cats. We'll go from there.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't even know


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)

roo1234 said:


>


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 17, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179703


Haha. Why am I thinking of flat earthers now?

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179703




I think I drove past it last week ...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Haha. Why am I thinking of flat earthers now?
> 
> Thanks for the laugh!



It's one of the checkmate moves flat earthers use to destroy round earthers' wills to live.


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2019)

"Gee, are you okay?"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179740


If his art hadn't sucked less people would have died, I guess...

Ah, who knows, maybe another Hitler would have taken the place instead.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 18, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> If his art hadn't sucked less people would have died, I guess...



Sir this is a Wendy's...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2019)

I have that same shark


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 18, 2019)

Veho said:


> I have that same shark



We must go deeper...


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> We must go deeper...









Oh, you mean with the shark pictures. 

Forgot I said anything.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 18, 2019)

Veho said:


> Oh, you mean with the shark pictures.
> 
> Forgot I said anything.



Why does it always gotta be dicks with you man?! ;A;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2019)

That said it is full of engineering porn that was beyond my imagination... nobody told me I could build my own tractor.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 20, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> View attachment 179932
> That said it is full of engineering porn that was beyond my imagination... nobody told me I could build my own tractor.
> View attachment 179933


And,did you do it ?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> And,did you do it ?



Yes, all he needed was a Raspberry Pi. That's all you need these days.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 20, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 179947


It's clipart, lol.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> It's clipart, lol.



I don't understand?


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 20, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> I don't understand?


Just the first thing that came to mind because it seems to be a parody on the clipping issues in games.

When limbs clip through other objects.

Ah nevermind. I suck at being funny. I try (too hard) but it just doesn't work.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Just the first thing that came to mind because it seems to be a parody on the clipping issues in games.
> 
> When limbs clip through objects.
> 
> Ah nevermind. I just suck at being funny. I try too hard but it just doesn't work.



Oh okay, I thought you were talking about clipart like in MS Word lol. 
No worries.


----------



## Flame (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 21, 2019)

they call me the


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 21, 2019)

I know right OC in this thread ... small story i dont use facebook but my wife does and she was in a guinea pig group and I made her publish this after a woman said her pig had chewed through her wifi cable


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 21, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jiehfeng said:


> they call me the
> 
> View attachment 180080


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 21, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> View attachment 180084



It is also mentioned in the Bible.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Sep 22, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180215


bad cats till we die yolo!


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 22, 2019)

Veho said:


>


As a language fanatic I really like this. I have to get a copy of this book.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 23, 2019)

Veho said:


>


I don't get it


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> I don't get it


Guess it is videos in picture thread time again


Not sure who the second one is.

Either

Or









and because that image missed a trick and I had better do something at least vaguely amusing to add to it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2019)

Could be a decoy/bait key.

https://io9.gizmodo.com/getting-a-tiny-bit-of-this-element-on-your-skin-will-ma-1723949124

*wanders off to check the price of tellurium.

Edit. £4.02 + tax for 10 grams.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 24, 2019)

Veho said:


>


This should be called.... when she spits instead of swallowing. It's better to support these kids instead of the other possibility


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2019)

Whoever came up with that "prank" has never handled contact lenses in their life. 

Anywhoo:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 24, 2019)

Veho said:


> Whoever came up with that "prank" has never handled contact lenses in their life.



If you akchually every joke, it isn't fun. ;o;


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> If you akchually every joke, it isn't fun. ;o;


I don't "akshually" good jokes, though  ;o;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 24, 2019)

Veho said:


> I don't "akshually" good jokes, though  ;o;


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 24, 2019)

I liked him better before he looked all creepy.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 24, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I liked him better before he looked all creepy.


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2019)

(Read the rest of the wanted ads too.)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2019)

My girlfriend made this for me


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180676


Haha. Randomness ftw! 

Tanks to Tanklin for making me laugh!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Haha. Randomness ftw!
> 
> Tanks to Tanklin for making me laugh!



It's by Obvious Plant, a guy who makes fake products and signs, and puts them in legit places.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> It's by Obvious Plant, a guy who makes fake products and signs, and puts them in legit places.


That's a pretty neat idea, actually. I like it. Shame that he probably doesn't get to see the reaction of people to his jokes most of the time.

I'm sure it would be worth it. Kinda reminds me of an old tv show where somebody was planting jokes/traps like that with a hidden camera to get unsuspecting people's reactions to it.

We all can use a laugh from time to time. People are too serious.

Edit:
It's pretty dedicated, too. Really cool ideas he's got there.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 26, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> That's a pretty neat idea, actually. I like it. Shame that he probably doesn't get to see the reaction of people to his jokes most of the time.
> 
> I'm sure it would be worth it. Kinda reminds me of an old tv show where somebody was planting jokes/traps like that with a hidden camera to get unsuspecting people's reactions to it.
> 
> We all can use a laugh from time to time. People are too serious.



True, it would be nice for him. The internet loves him though, and people who go to stores post pictures of the products without knowing who Obvious Plant is, reacting to them, so there's that.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 26, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> True, it would be nice for him. The internet loves him though, and people who go to stores post pictures of the products without knowing who Obvious Plant is, reacting to them, so there's that.


I'd love to stumble upon something like that.




They'd probably have to drag me out of the supermarket, I'd break into a fit of laughter.

Edit:
sneck


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 26, 2019)

(I dont even know)


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 27, 2019)

Source: Nintendo Enthusiast FB page


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Source: Nintendo Enthusiast FB page


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2019)

Read the whole text, not just the circled bit:


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 28, 2019)

Veho said:


> Read the whole text, not just the circled bit:


Do not taunt mat!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 180839


Can I have some extra salt with that?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Can I have some extra salt with that?



Oh did you say more mayonnaise? Sure.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh did you say more mayonnaise? Sure.
> View attachment 180841


Mayosplosion. 



But, but I wanted ketchup after all...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Mayosplosion.
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4...dNGtuSVcmA1OawhcuTEPybJpplcuTAeBsuLFy5Mk//9k=
> 
> But, but I wanted ketchup after all...



Uhh sir, this is a Wendy's

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Upaluppa said:


> Mayosplosion.



Oh my, guess you're the 




now


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 28, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Uhh sir, this is a Wendy's
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Haha, sorry for messing up that picture.
I shouldn't try to post google preview pics.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Haha, sorry for messing up that picture.
> I shouldn't try to post google preview pics.



...you monster


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)

( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 29, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 29, 2019)

I am guessing he got pantsed if he has to have a towel/bedsheet around him to protect his modesty, that little kid had to be hidden than the others are averting their eyes. Seeking to lamp someone that did such a thing to you is then a fairly natural reaction.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 29, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I am guessing he got pantsed if he has to have a towel/bedsheet around him to protect his modesty, that little kid had to be hidden than the others are averting their eyes. Seeking to lamp someone that did such a thing to you is then a fairly natural reaction.



Jesus wore pants?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 29, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Jesus wore pants?


A question to ponder. I thought then I would look at this bible lark
+ Psalm 119:45 I will walk about in freedom, for I have sought out your precepts.
+ 1 Corinthians 6:12 "Everything is permissible for me"

Sounds like he was a fan of free balling.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Sep 29, 2019)

Green


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Some of these quotes though, hahaha glorious!


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 30, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Some of these quotes though, hahaha glorious!


"Use your teeth more!"

I laughed!


----------



## roo1234 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 1, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Hmm, I can relate to that.
Old sleepyhead messing up is nothing new for me.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 1, 2019)

Veho said:


>


One time, my mom put her Mocha pot(METAL thing you put on the stove to make coffee) into our Microwave, she realized a couple seconds later it was turned on, hehe  it broke the microwave


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 2, 2019)

Veho said:


>


For a moment I thought "hey, this is cool, but what's so funny about it?"

AoEII is a game I love to this day!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 2, 2019)

Veho said:


>



I do not know what Game this is,in the second Row,the third from left.....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 2, 2019)

still a classic


----------



## roo1234 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 4, 2019)

Somebody hit the jackpot. I can vouch for most of those games. 



Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm not good at this game...

(honk)


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 5, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 181647


Aww, sweet! I love it when cats and dogs get along with each other.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 5, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Aww, sweet! I love it when cats and dogs get along with each other.



Both of you will love this subreddit then: https://www.reddit.com/r/frens/top/?t=all


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 181798



#relationshipgoals #nofilter


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 181870


 Great,a bull's-eye !


----------



## roo1234 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2019)

*WAKE UP* wakeup
*GRABABRUSHANDPUTALITTLEMAKEUP* grababrushand


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Aletron9000 (Oct 9, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 181993



I have legit had a teacher like this before, and they weren't joking.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 9, 2019)

Aletron9000 said:


> I have legit had a teacher like this before, and they weren't joking.



Yeah it's a common thing math teachers say, joke or not.


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yeah it's a common thing math teachers say, joke or not.


They have to stress the importance of units. Some teachers are dicks about it, though.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 9, 2019)

Veho said:


> They have to stress the importance of units. Some teachers are dicks about it, though.



No objections there, my math teachers were chill about it for the most part. But I always used to pay attention to these small details that I never made this mistake, only in forgetfulness for some question in an exam.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Oct 9, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Yeah it's a common thing math teachers say, joke or not.



mine wasn't a math teacher though, it was a geography teacher in training.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 9, 2019)

Aletron9000 said:


> mine wasn't a math teacher though, it was a geography teacher in training.


Because nobody in the history of going places or transporting things ever made the kilometres-miles-furlongs-light years mistake?

That said for the example above I am not sure units were entirely necessary. It is good form perhaps but not as necessary as many other things.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 10, 2019)

So bloody true men never listen


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 182138


Snow Caesar?


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Budsixz (Oct 11, 2019)

the meme page shifted here?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 11, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> the meme page shifted here?



No, it's still there.


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 182172


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Current mood


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2019)

@Veho


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2019)

Now that's an epic shart.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 15, 2019)

whoa, is that a stick?


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 15, 2019)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Oct 16, 2019)

Someone showed me this from their saved Instagram images, lol. First thing I thought of was the Sex Pistols song for some reason lol.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 18, 2019)

bruh


----------



## roo1234 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 19, 2019)

I am more concerned with them not looking in the same direction. I mean it is one thing at a funeral when everybody is together that are not normally to do 10 photos for 10 different people but if it is hours.

Still better late than never for it to be fixed


 
Also as it is the modern world


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I am more concerned with them not looking in the same direction.


It could be one of two things (that could be two aspects of the same thing, or maybe not): 

Differences in poses. She is gazing profoundly into the middle distance somewhere out of frame, being mysterious and romantic, while he's looking straight at the painter, and by extension the viewer, being all direct and forceful. The roles could be reversed but here they mirror their dynamic. 


On the other hand there's this:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 20, 2019)

just another t-rex, nothing to see here...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## AceX (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 184059


More like disemboweled a tauntaun and crawled inside.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2019)

Veho said:


> More like disemboweled a tauntaun and crawled inside.


"But it´ll keep you warm...."


----------



## roo1234 (Oct 25, 2019)

BBC puns


----------



## AceX (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Oct 26, 2019)

Everything has a price


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 3, 2019)

\


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 6, 2019)

Incoming pedant.
https://www.ship-technology.com/projects/queen-mary-2/


> Design of the Queen Mary 2
> The ship is 345.03m long and has a beam of 45m at the bridge wings. Its draught is ten metres and the height from keel to the funnel is 72m. The Gross Registered Tonnage is 151,400t.


https://titanicfacts.net/where-did-the-titanic-sink/


> The Titanic sank 400 miles (640 kilometres) off the coast of Newfoundland. The wreck lies at a great depth, approximately 2.4 miles (3.75 kilometres, or 12,600 feet) below the surface of the North Atlantic. The ship broke in two as she sank, and the stern and bow of the wreck now lie 1,970 feet apart.



Ignoring any potential parallax error.
128 pixels to water from tip of funnel.
72m is keel to funnel so -10m for the draught =62 m

Or that that point then on that image that is only 2650m or so metres to the sea bed (5480 pixels away).

Image is in fact too short. Not to mention "and the stern and bow of the wreck now lie 1,970 feet apart." where that looks pretty intact. https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/cruises/articles/50-facts-about-the-qe2/ reckons the Titanic was only 882ft too so it is not even a cheeky measurement.


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2019)

Parts of this poster may or may not have been edited or modified, and the poster itself may or may not be original. who knows, who cares.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 10, 2019)

Exactly lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 11, 2019)

This sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2019)

A typical bottle of cough syrup holds around three shots. Pft, lightweight.


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2019)

Veho said:


>



*Yes,the Movie Creators definitely used the same Video Editing Software.....*


----------



## roo1234 (Nov 13, 2019)

Accurate pie chart


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 14, 2019)

Is it really accurate?
I usually find I come to the end of the pie and there then needs to be another pie.

Also that does not account for pie ending up in my beard and/or moustache.


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2019)

Pie chart jokes? 









And now for something completely different. 






Also, take comissions for fetish porn.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## NoNAND (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## AceX (Nov 15, 2019)

roo1234 said:


> Accurate pie chart


More accurate:


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2019)

AceX said:


> More accurate:
> View attachment 186589


I recall at one point an episode of mythbusters that weighed the host, weighed the burger before being eaten and then again following eating. It was less than the sum of its parts, presumed to be as a result of exhalation of water, CO2 and whatever else. I can't imagine an equal mass or volume is generated here.


----------



## AceX (Nov 15, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I recall at one point an episode of mythbusters that weighed the host, weighed the burger before being eaten and then again following eating. It was less than the sum of its parts, presumed to be as a result of exhalation of water, CO2 and whatever else. I can't imagine an equal mass or volume is generated here.


Look closer, there's spaces to account for that.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 186757


"Sir, do you know how fast you were going?" 
""No!"" 
"Didn't you check the speedometer?" 
"I did, it said I was going "NO!""


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2019)

I have occasionally been asked that question (or the ? years out variant) in either job interview or "getting to know you" type scenarios, and I find it one of the worst/least inspired questions going really (I think I would rather have 10 variations on "tell me about a time where you turned a weakness into a strength").
My reply is always "dead".
They often then double down and ask for half that time or something. Same response.
Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

Love can be so beautiful......


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Harumyne (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Nov 21, 2019)

Since English is not my language, is there such a rule ?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 21, 2019)

roo1234 said:


> Since English is not my language, is there such a rule ?



It is called a rule of thumb (the full version being "i before e except after c"), which is to say a rule that works most of the time but sometimes fails and you basically just have to remember those failings.

You probably learned something similar when it comes to verbs and irregular verbs. Which is to say most of the time verbs do this except this list of ones that don't
https://learnenglish.britishcouncil.org/english-grammar-reference/verb-phrases
and then for the irregular stuff
https://www.englisch-hilfen.de/en/grammar/unreg_verben1.htm


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 21, 2019)

I before E is a dumb rule that doesn't even work


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 21, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> I before E is a dumb rule that doesn't even work


Newton's laws of motion don't work (try going very fast or being very small and seeing what goes there) but we still teach kids them as they are pretty useful for day to day life and most things people do.


----------



## roo1234 (Nov 21, 2019)

Erm... Be welcome

Confirmed fake, not less funny though


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 22, 2019)

Veho said:


>



This is really an unsatisfied and unhappy Guy.


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2019)

ptroo1234 said:
			
		

>


You and what army?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 24, 2019)

What the fuck went down at this place to make them have to make up these rules?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 25, 2019)

What in the shit is this


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 25, 2019)

CPG said:


> What in the shit is thisView attachment 187842



Derpy Greymon  

Ermagersh Dergermern


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> What the fuck went down at this place to make them have to make up these rules?
> 
> View attachment 187737



One very, very obnoxious intoxicated penguin. 

It would be nice to imagine some Rube Goldberg-esque chain of vulgarity, nudity, slapstick violence and OSHA violations culminating in the place being closed down for a week for fumigation and unspecified cleaning (and printing of that warning poster), but Occam's razor says it's more likely that it was just one obnoxious intoxicated penguin.


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 25, 2019)

Is there though? Leaving aside effects of walls and other things making it more complicated I imagine the temperature gradient means one side will be overdone and the other underdone for anything resembling the average size of pizza. Maybe if it was vertical and maybe if it was a mini pizza.


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2019)

I don't think the gradient would be that high at that distance from the epicenter. A bigger issue would be that the temperature wouldn't be constant. The instructions on the box are ver specific. Then again I've been following directions on those boxes for years and the pizza was never good, so maybe a different approach would help.


----------



## Uiaad (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Nov 27, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> View attachment 188017



And that children, is how you get on judge judy


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2019)

o dear


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 27, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> o dear


That's not dear, it's Pig


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> That's not dear, it's Pig



funny bones


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 188041


Thats just a rip off of this.


----------



## Uiaad (Nov 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Thats just a rip off of this.
> 
> View attachment 188042



Yeah and yours hasn't got a still from future diary as the background


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Uiaad said:


> Yeah and yours hasn't got a still from future diary as the background


No but it has the flag of the greatest country in the world lol.


----------



## Uiaad (Nov 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> No but it has the flag of the greatest country in the world lol.



I think someone needs to go to specsavers ... or a mental asylum


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Nov 28, 2019)

Quantum world


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey @GhostLatte is this you


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 28, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Hey @GhostLatte is this you
> 
> View attachment 188183


Get in the van.


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> What the fuck went down at this place to make them have to make up these rules?
> 
> View attachment 187737


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2019)

Veho said:


>


It appears perfectly legal to yell at the birds you just cant yell the word bird lol.


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> It appears perfectly legal to yell at the birds you just cant yell the word bird lol.


How will I tell people that bird is the word then?  

████, ████, ████ is the word, I said a  ████,  ████,  ████ is the word....


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2019)

Veho said:


>


I find that even funnier as I read it as UK slang (For those unfamiliar then bird = woman, often heard in the phrase "were you looking at my bird?")
In fact


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2019)

The guy should defo get the money lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2019)

The Goose is still dangerous....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> The Goose is still dangerous....
> 
> View attachment 188295



Not all goose are lovable, the untitled goose was a rare occurrence! He annoyed those who needed a shock out of their miserable lives they're creating.


----------



## Uiaad (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2019)

Uiaad said:


>


There is a phrase along the lines of wouldn't piss on them if their hair caught fire but that seems a bit extreme. I mean they left it long enough for things to burn down some way there which probably risked something.


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 1, 2019)

Pretty much sums it up


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2019)

Jeng...ugh.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 4, 2019)

Veho said:


> Jeng...ugh.


This is physically hurting me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 4, 2019)

While far from ideal at least they are still properly set up dice with each side summing to 7.


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2019)

I do actually own the cat-a-pult version of that toy.

As for the claw machine I thought this is post funny pictures, not show off your local gaming scene.

Anyway while I usually try to make my own images or at least mod them


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 8, 2019)

Evolution at its finest


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 9, 2019)

Literally me


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 9, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Literally me
> View attachment 189287





Spoiler: obligatory


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 9, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Literally me
> View attachment 189287


So if I am understanding that correctly then pansexuals (assuming the term is not just a synonym for bisexual) are just gays in denial?

Not necessarily what I would have expected a person such as yourself to have posted.

Anyway the following meme continues to amuse me, even if in my case it is 17mm (the standard one for BMX bike wheels).


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 9, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> So if I am understanding that correctly then pansexuals (assuming the term is not just a synonym for bisexual) are just gays in denial?
> 
> Not necessarily what I would have expected a person such as yourself to have posted.


Pansexuality does to some extent overlap with bisexuality and a lot of people used them as synonyms and some don't. Ultimately the sexuality is a romantic regardless of gender. Some also associate that with bisexuality but it boils down to an argument of semantics. I call myself “pansexual” because it basically fits my mess of a sexuality.
These are actually pretty normal kinds of posts I make on my Facebook and I felt like sharing it on the Temp.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 10, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Literally me
> View attachment 189287


But men and women don’t exist


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> But men and women don’t exist


Is this some "it is all a simulation" thing again? Because I thought we agreed that even if it was then it makes no sense to treat it like it isn't and for the levels of computing power required to pull it off then existence or not becomes something of a moot point as you can still functionally observe it.


----------



## NoNAND (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2019)

"There's only one USB port but you can expand that with a splitter."


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Dec 16, 2019)

Veho said:


> "There's only one USB port but you can expand that with a splitter."


ヘ（。□°）ヘ


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 190359


I mean if the thing the customer wants really is in there, it's not unreasonable to expect of you to find it. It's not the customer's fault your stackers are a gaggle of morons.


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## AceX (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## air2004 (Dec 20, 2019)

I still remember the first time I saw that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## roo1234 (Dec 20, 2019)

Pissing off 4 groups


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 20, 2019)

roo1234 said:


>


buudddyyy ... dont know how to break this to you ... i posted this a few days ago


----------



## roo1234 (Dec 20, 2019)

Uiaad said:


> buudddyyy ... dont know how to break this to you ... i posted this a few days ago


Sorry pal, I sure got it from here indeed. Delete the post


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 20, 2019)

you liked my original post too which makes it all the funnier


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 20, 2019)

This is the kinda shit that I think about while trying to get to sleep lol.


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 20, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> This is the kinda shit that I think about while trying to get to sleep lol.
> 
> View attachment 190508


for me it's either that or a tiny mistake i made 20 years ago and can't stop myself from thinking about haha


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 20, 2019)

Uiaad said:


> for me it's either that or a tiny mistake i made 20 years ago and can't stop myself from thinking about haha


Yep same.


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

Veho said:


>


Needs a little,but then...


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

Costello can you put in i smile with a wine glas


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2019)

That's more of a  G. K. Chesterton's dumpster, though.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2019)

Uiaad said:


> *pic*


What, no placenta? Pass


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2019)

Roadkill cat toy.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)

Uiaad said:


>





AmandaRose said:


> Roadkill cat toy.
> 
> View attachment 190856



These are funny Pictures ??
Would like to know what are really funny pictures for you....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> These are funny Pictures ??
> Would like to know what are really funny pictures for you....


This 

Shave the baby doll like seriously wtf


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> This
> 
> Shave the baby doll like seriously wtf
> 
> View attachment 190857



Thank God it´s Christmas......
Have to order one....


----------



## Flame (Dec 23, 2019)

this thread went from funny pictures to wtf does this tea contain..


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 190860


You joke but


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> You joke but




No Joke that is a _real_ One....

"Official" Advertise Clip:


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 24, 2019)

Another wierd toy for you here is the Gilbert atomic energy lab with real uranium


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 26, 2019)

Wahoo I cant wait lol.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2019)

Now that Christmas is gone, time to reveal the hideous truth: 







Every year you are warned. Every Christmas you forget, and once again the craving starts. Maybe the truth is so terrible the mind suppresses it. Maybe the nog makes us forget. Each year the truth is unlearned, and once again we consume.


----------



## roo1234 (Dec 28, 2019)

Smallest things


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

Veho said:


>


FINALLY the Sequel !!


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 29, 2019)

Does the universe exist though? Eventually it seems we will get computers fast enough to simulate physics and thus universes. If it is possible here then it is possible it has already been done (would explain a few things as well), possibly several times over. To that end "exists" is a fairly nebulous or otherwise hard to define term.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Uiaad (Dec 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 191637



Looks nothing like me !


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)

Uiaad said:


> Looks nothing like me !


Did you "used" some Help Desk before ? 
Have Fun on Indian Hotlines....


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2019)

Uiaad said:


>


Seems somewhat similar to my post two pages back


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 30, 2019)

Mine is the up market version lol


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2020)

The last line seems to be dutch, and yes it has to look like this.


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## 666nyan666 (Jan 3, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


>



Be worry. Don't happy.


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2020)

I am stunned. That spam is the single most appetising thing on that plate.
I did not think such a feat could be accomplished.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2020)

Bobby's gonna make hella money on commissions though.


----------



## roo1234 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 4, 2020)

Uiaad said:


>


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 5, 2020)

This probably explains my terrible memory of late


----------



## Flame (Jan 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> This probably explains my terrible memory of late
> 
> View attachment 192367



you from the future?


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## roo1234 (Jan 6, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Not a Spanish native, but close enough, Doro may mean D'oro, made of gold, so Doritos could be little gold nuggets, or golden bits.


----------



## roo1234 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 6, 2020)

Veho said:


>



This is so right and yet wront at the same time... Yes that's probably right,

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



roo1234 said:


> Not a Spanish native, but close enough, Doro may mean D'oro, made of gold, so Doritos could be little gold nuggets, or golden bits.



No.
In spanish: DORAR means _to toast_.
So "DOR-ITOS" could translate into "Little Toast" or "Toasties" (being literall and if there's any translation to that word)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You sure do you want me to play?
Ok I'll play.
​
--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Uiaad (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 6, 2020)

Uiaad said:


>


----------



## roo1234 (Jan 7, 2020)

> No.
> In spanish: DORAR means _to toast_.
> So "DOR-ITOS" could translate into "Little Toast" or "Toasties" (being literall and if there's any translation to that word)



Yes, yes, however the true meaning of DORAR is "to make it golden", which in practice is 'to toast'.
Toasted bits then - Doritos


----------



## roo1234 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 8, 2020)

_Wait wha...?
What the fuck did you got into crazy gringo?_


----------



## Uiaad (Jan 8, 2020)

If anyone knows where i could get a couple of hundred boxes of this that would be great


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 8, 2020)

Uiaad said:


> If anyone knows where i could get a couple of hundred boxes of this that would be great



I get mine from Old Farts Pharmacy.


----------



## Uiaad (Jan 8, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I get mine from Old Farts Pharmacy.
> 
> View attachment 192765



lol  got a link ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 8, 2020)

Uiaad said:


> lol  got a link ?


Only this one.


----------



## Uiaad (Jan 8, 2020)

Nah i found a better  link here :


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 9, 2020)

Uiaad said:


> If anyone knows where i could get a couple of hundred boxes of this that would be great



Watch the entire thing


----------



## Uiaad (Jan 9, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Watch the entire thing



Not sure this one's for me tho, I definitely don't have par-enting unless you can also get it from guinea pigs :/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2020)

Fool me once, shame on me.
No way I am falling for the pussy gets me to reset/give out a password again.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jan 10, 2020)

I made this. I'm sorry.


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## roo1234 (Jan 11, 2020)

Didn't fact check


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 11, 2020)

roo1234 said:


> Didn't fact check


Sadly I know Chuck's birthday without even having to Google it. He was actually born on the 10th of March 1940


----------



## roo1234 (Jan 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Sadly I know Chuck's birthday without even having to Google it. He was actually born on the 10th of March 1940


And why do you know it ? Die hard fan ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 12, 2020)

roo1234 said:


> And why do you know it ? Die hard fan ?


Nope I watch too many tv quiz shows lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Nope I watch too many tv quiz shows lol.



Amanda - "I will take "_Noteable Men - $800_"

_*10th March 1940*_

Amanda - "_When was Carlos Ray Norris Jr. born ?"_

_Art Fleming - "Correct !!!"_

_*Applause*_


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 12, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

_*cough, cough* _


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 13, 2020)

_who'd resist that offer?


 _


----------



## Uiaad (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 16, 2020)

He warned us...now the kids are all going to school and shit.


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 17, 2020)

They knew what they were doing.
https://africageographic.com/blog/9-amazing-facts-about-aardvarks/

"3. They have poor eyesight but a very keen sense of smell and good hearing."

Well, ....talk about next-level character design.

One internet mystery explained, check.


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2020)

H1B1Esquire said:


>


Nah. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bone_conduction


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 18, 2020)

I had to think about it.


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 19, 2020)

When you don't even want flying garbage for free.
Maybe it's a joke...maybe it isn't.
https://www.browsercam.com/flying-garbage-truck-simulator-pc/


----------



## roo1234 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 21, 2020)

If there was "room on the broom", where did the broom go?











Mystery solved.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2020)

roo1234 said:


>


Trouble is that stands somewhat in contrast to




https://xkcd.com/323/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 194080


Built-in pup holder.


----------



## roo1234 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 25, 2020)

#2 true.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 26, 2020)

Why I make my own memes:






Me↓, trying ↑




I fuckin' broke it. Fucc.


----------



## Flame (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 194080


Good point. Here is my dog


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


> Good point. Here is my dog


Yes,he has the right Size for the glove compartment....of an Truck maybe....


----------



## zeello (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 5, 2020)

OH BOOOOOY! i7 + 8GB RAM + 1T SSD + CORONA.exe


----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 6, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 195403
> 
> 
> OH BOOOOOY! i7 + 8GB RAM + 1T SSD + CORONA.exe


Nani?


----------



## jack44556677 (Feb 6, 2020)

Terry pratchet's disc world (floppy edition).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

 Behind the shades, the eyes are the window to the soul


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## roo1234 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## roo1234 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2020)

Originally such things were reusable -- the old sheepskin often having a rather different meaning. Condoms and Russian war aid also being a good story.

That said plausible deniability I guess.


----------



## Uiaad (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2020)

-snip-


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2020)

While that could be the ever fun you come to a fork in the road logic puzzle I would instead see it a step by step guide to ye olde time disco dancing.


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Feb 21, 2020)

VinsCool said:


>


Mood


----------



## roo1234 (Feb 22, 2020)

!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2020)

Worse to me is it proves they know what a capital I is.


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2020)

Drive throo.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 22, 2020)

This is very true.


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## roo1234 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## IncredulousP (Feb 25, 2020)

VinsCool said:


>


----------



## Uiaad (Feb 25, 2020)

Just saying


----------



## Uiaad (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2020)

I love autocorrect


----------



## Uiaad (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 28, 2020)

brushguy said:


> View attachment 197981



Normally I don't like "jokes" about diseases and epidemics .....
...but what has been going on here in Austria since yesterday is ridiculous,it should be fooled ....


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 29, 2020)

@Quantumcat


----------



## Veho (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## roo1234 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2020)

Wash your hands, people.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2020)

That soap bar is just upset that it has been replaced with liquid soap.

Also marginally related song.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2020)

You joke but I was at a Costco earlier and it was nuts. Trolley after trolley of bottled water and bog roll, some with some 10 big bags of rice. Only reason people slowed down on the bog roll was because those that had come before... they had rinsed a Costco of it. Sadly no fights.

I kind of get the bog roll if you are all cooped up for a week but bottled water?

I mostly contented myself knowing that if it was going to get fun then such people are already so far behind the curve that they are goners.


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

Veho said:


>



Man,that is soo true....


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hey I run that hacker tool from the command line.


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2020)

yum install hackertool 
alias hack="hackertool"


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2020)

Crazy times...


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

Uiaad said:


>



Thank god we no longer use Analog 56K Modems...that would be a Catastrophe,no Handshake !


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 13, 2020)

Nom


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2020)

Veho said:


>


"....due the Virus all Groups more than 5 People......"


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 199663



God bless the Paper.


----------



## zeello (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2020)

With the lack of scale in that photo I am going to assume it is in fact mains power and cutting it would likely short things out, and thus a literal fire wall.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 19, 2020)

I heard a while back that medics were not longer timing CPR to that song as so many people did not know it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 20, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I heard a while back that medics were not longer timing CPR to that song as so few people did not know it.


Yep apparently now you are meant to do it to Dancing Queen.


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 20, 2020)

I head it had been changed to how deep is your love


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2020)

"Another one bites the dust" has a suitable rhythm but apparently it's not something one wants to hear when being resuscitated. Some people


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 20, 2020)

Veho said:


> "Another one bites the dust" has a suitable rhythm but apparently it's not something one wants to hear when being resuscitated. Some people


To be fair the last thing I would want to hear as I shuffle off this mortal coil (CPR done outside medical settings by non medics varies in efficacy but 10% is probably the with training, hard ground and someone that actually knows you are probably going to break ribs during it) is someone butchering Freddy Mercury's vocals.

Anyway better do a picture. Don't know if this is advertisers gonna advertise or what I imagine the panicky types think we are heading into


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## roo1234 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 200416


You then use the 62 cents to buy craft supplies. 

www.rawstory.com/2020/03/hobby-lobby-to-stay-open-during-coronavirus-pandemic/


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 22, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 200416


It would be worth that much? Disaster inflation in action I guess.


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2020)

Uiaad said:


>


Mmmmm, honey roasted ham


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 23, 2020)

i had the same thought ... you know what's for tomorrow dont ya @VinsCool ?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2020)

Uiaad said:


> i had the same thought ... you know what's for tomorrow dont ya @VinsCool ?


I also happen to have a ham in the freezer...


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 23, 2020)

Rabbit pie


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)

Uiaad said:


> Rabbit pie


I am going for roasted Donkey a la Wellington with Pies.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 23, 2020)

Uiaad said:


> Rabbit pie


I did actually have a rabbit stew the other day (had one in the freezer, though there are some around to shoot/trap if it comes down to it). Still have some in the fridge.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

zeello said:


>




its funny cause its true


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2020)

brushguy said:


> View attachment 201067


That looks like a toilet.

In which case I have extensive studies conducted both in person and with peers across decades, continents, ages of subject, sex of subject, mental capabilities of subjects, people groups and more besides that people far more dislike having the light turned off when they are in there.


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2020)

I question whether the power saved really offsets the resources wasted on printing that note.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2020)

Veho said:


> I question whether the power saved really offsets the resources wasted on printing that note.


So average cost of paper manufacture + toner + printing + computer time to make it + tape vs what could well be nice LED lighting (white balance of that picture is probably not to be trusted but I tend not to see that kind of light from tungsten or CFL) possibly balanced by lifetime losses in cost of replacement.

If a timer would not do lest someone with an epic case of the squirts be left in the dark (as a furtherance to the studies mentioned above that particular category hates it even more than the others) I suppose we would also have to contemplate the installation of a PIR/alarm type sensor to trigger it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 26, 2020)

I can see this kinda happening 16 years from now


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 26, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I can see this kinda happening 16 years from now
> 
> View attachment 201083


When the discussion previously came up I instead reckoned we would be seeing a bunch of fat bastards with strong dominant arms (and or tennis elbow/RSI).
To that end I don't imagine we will be seeing much of that and instead some porn site owners naming their new fancy car/yacht/mansion that.


----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 30, 2020)

brushguy said:


> View attachment 201521


No pussy? What is the reason to go then?


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 31, 2020)

Lockdown in Spain and Italy certainly looks easier on the eye than in the UK


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Lockdown in Spain and Italy certainly looks easier on the eye than in the UK
> 
> View attachment 201837



Boy,are you superficial...


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 31, 2020)

Page 666 of this thread..
Beware !


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 2, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Cookie Monster is speaking the truth there.


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)

Veho said:


>



This is how I imagine @AlanJohn ´s EoFCast.


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 199663


Oh yeaah!
Those War  Pigs


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## air2004 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 202870


It's uncanny:


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 7, 2020)

One of these might give you Corona. 
Choose Wiesel-y


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 7, 2020)

This actually explains a lot.





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 7, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


I'll just start eating the middle only then ;p


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 7, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> I'll just start eating the middle only then ;p


That's where you have to put the finger.
The finger goes in the hole.


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


Explain this then: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doughnut#Holes


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 7, 2020)

Italy mustn't suck not so much now.





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> Explain this then:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doughnut#Holes


The  hole goes to the mouth.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


Given the likely effect upon the world economy then don't be a cheapskate and buy more than a "penny" sweet.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 203336


But I haven't been drinking... Maybe I should start?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 9, 2020)

Veho said:


> But I haven't been drinking... Maybe I should start?


It's a great hobby and one I am especially good at. I wholeheartedly recommend you give it a go


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2020)

Did not know there was a cheap knockoff of bonsai kitten.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2020)

Couldn't resist


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 17, 2020)

Before and After makeup


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 18, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 18, 2020)

FUCK THIS 15 MINUTE WAITING SHIT. HERE THEY COME:
















--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------











--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 18, 2020)

not a funny picture, but a funny video


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2020)

Bob is actually short for Bobert.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2020)

April better get on with it then, there's less than a week left, this had better be something good.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


I like funnyPictures and Memes.....

That one is unfortunately not Funny for me......
Actual....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 25, 2020)

Lol why @alexander1970?
The _meme _features the gorgeous _*Aubrey Plaza *_... that's a winner for me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Lol why @alexander1970?
> The _meme _features the gorgeous _*Aubrey Plaza *_... that's a winner for me.


My first Thought was - Jurassic Park - fiction - now Reality- very bad Idea.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Lol why @alexander1970?
> The _meme _features the gorgeous _*Aubrey Plaza *_... that's a winner for me.


Not gonna lie I have no fucking clue who the hell that is or what she is famous for


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> My first Thought was - Jurassic Park - fiction - now Reality- very bad Idea.


It's actually quite impossible to reverse engineer dinosaur dna.
Have you heard about the classic "Which came first? Egg or Chicken?"  thing?
Well... it first came the egg, as in the egg the embryo get's the dna and genetic information to produce the chicken.

To produce a dinosaur, you have to find a compatible animal whose dna can produce dinosaur dna.
It get's complicated from here because there's a thing called Evolutive Recapitulation.
When the human embryo is forming in the mom's belly, the human body sort of passes through every evolutionary step. Ever wondered why human embryos has tails when they're forming?
Creating a dinosaur embryo is a lot harder because we have to go from a completely evolved embryo to his "retro" step when he was a dinosaur and sort of maintain the embryo there to keep evolving into a dinosaur.




AmandaRose said:


> Not gonna lie I have no fucking clue who the hell that is or what she is famous for


That's because you're a girl... I suppose...
Every man has a crush on Aubrey... the only thing is that most of men doesn't know that.

EDIT: Fucking dyslexia!


----------



## zeello (Apr 26, 2020)

am I the only one who thought the peanut butter sandwich was Star Wars related at first?


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 28, 2020)

No wonder some bears are so angry.

I once spent a day swimming on a volcanic sand beach, sand got everywhere which I was less than thrilled about. Constant dirt pushing...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2020)

Never get´s old.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 3, 2020)

*IT HAD TO BE DONE*






AND OBVIOUSLY MY WAIFU KIM WOULD BEAT MY WAIFU NATALIA


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 3, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 3, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Not really unreal.....


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Not really unreal.....



We live in strange times.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 4, 2020)




----------



## zeello (May 5, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 5, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2020)

Resist the urge to hit it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2020)

Veho said:


> Resist the urge to hit it.


I can't say I am an arse man but one that firm would be something to savour. To that end might be easier said than done.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 6, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2020)

So plot twist. This existence is a simulation and clippy was the creator of it?


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 7, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2020)

I can see it.
We had a doberman once, gobbled a tray of hot cross buns set to rise.

Side puffed up considerably, spewed out of both ends for quite a while, then it fermented so he was pissed for a while and then ultimately got through it.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2020)

Artist's rendering:


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 9, 2020)

They are hybrids of ancient life forms, alien transplants and millennia engineered items wherein vast swathes of a planet are engineered for their reproduction and maturation, the results of that in the billions of individuals per year. This is all done so as to provide sustenance, arguably not even that good (though cheap), to higher life forms and their pets or machines, with said life forms able to tinker with and map the very fabric of their being.
The universe be rather brutal.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 9, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 208367


Is that "letter rotator" wanted ?


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2020)

Rare photo of the Japanese giant hornet:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 11, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 11, 2020)

LIKE IF YOU RELATE


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2020)

I dON't kNow how my AccOunT got hAcKed


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2020)

The perfect picture of Trump and BoJo.


----------



## zeello (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2020)

To be fair if you had paid that much in the medieval period to have a giant Chinese abacus transported to/created in your kingdom you would want to get the most out of it.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Krispyboi (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 208800


He should have sprung for the portable version:


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 14, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Going to merge these two in my head



 
https://www.bugmartini.com/comic/amnesia/


----------



## FAST6191 (May 14, 2020)

In fact I did merge them, was going to do a full remake (C&H has more than enough hospital shots) but then the laziness set in


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 16, 2020)

This is why I don't smile neither.






because I'm batman too


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 20, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 21, 2020)

made this one muhself





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 21, 2020)

lmao


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 21, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 22, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 210031


now which cruise liner do i have to take?


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 22, 2020)

Hey handsome


----------



## FAST6191 (May 23, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


Not
[dude on a forum 12 years ago with the same problem as me]
Reply
"Guys I fixed it"


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## zeello (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2020)

See that is only likely to make archaeologists jealous -- surprisingly little time is spent by most of them in fieldwork.


----------



## zeello (May 27, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 27, 2020)

NOT ME.
YOU!


----------



## FAST6191 (May 27, 2020)

If it is the sort of one to hold your hair back for you as you get ready to spew it sounds nice.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> NOT ME.
> YOU!





FAST6191 said:


> If it is the sort of one to hold your hair back for you as you get ready to spew it sounds nice.



Really,Boys ??


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 27, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Really,Boys ??
> 
> View attachment 210843


what


----------



## AmandaRose (May 27, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 210907


Vince,Amanda and Alex after 5 Bottles of Vodka......


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 28, 2020)

No matter what way I read this sign I still have questions lol.


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> No matter what way I read this sign I still have questions lol.
> 
> View attachment 210987


There used to be a fourth part of the sign in the fourth window, on the far right. 


It said "bathroom".


----------



## AmandaRose (May 28, 2020)

Veho said:


> There used to be a fourth part of the sign in the fourth window, on the far right.
> 
> 
> It said "bathroom".


If so I still have questions


----------



## FAST6191 (May 28, 2020)

$99 for a decent merkin is a solid deal. I understand why they would want to shout it.

Also are you telling me having carpet on the bathroom/toilet floor is not the height of luxury and sanitation?


----------



## AmandaRose (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Veho (May 29, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 31, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 31, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 31, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 31, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (May 31, 2020)

My kids love to tuck in our dog at bedtime.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 31, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 31, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 211465


I literally do this with Kiki my cat, and she stops biting me.
I gotta teach her what being bitten feels like.
She's slowly learning not to bite me ever since.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2020)

I have been giggling at "*pp* very soft" for a minute straight.


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 5, 2020)

Veho said:


>



Sorry to say but we’re gonna have to burn that keyboard


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Sorry to say but we’re gonna have to burn that keyboard


Yeah, it's one of those RGB turds.


----------



## plasturion (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 5, 2020)

“I’m out of order......wwooooooohhhhhhhh”


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> View attachment 212099
> “I’m out of order......wwooooooohhhhhhhh”


Selfmade by yourself ?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 5, 2020)

I can think of a single person (woman) on the Temp that likes this:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 5, 2020)

Ooooh,


oooooooh,


oooooooooooh!



Here it cuuumes!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I can think of a single person (woman) on the Temp that likes this:


A wooden dull husk to project themselves onto that has defined abs? Plenty of women settle for only the one of those, same in reverse as well.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Selfmade by yourself ?


Lol. Yes! This urinal has been out of order for a while and I decided to spice up the place. It’s been a couple of years now and still, it’s out of order. The manager knows about it, but he’s got issues bigger than this. There are stalls we can use and, if things get desperate, there are a few sinks too.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 5, 2020)

@FAST6191  Aren't you an archeologist?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 5, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Ooooh,
> 
> 
> oooooooh,
> ...


Oh yes. Who will lose their shirt first? I’ll be the guy with the waterpipe. Haha


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 5, 2020)

@tempBOT 
@AlanJohn


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> @FAST6191  Aren't you an archeologist?


I contemplated archeometallurgy for a while, and still have it as a bit of a hobby (how to make old swords -- who would not like that?), and I am seldom happier than when I am invited to dig in a dusty rubble filled hole in the ground/cellar looking for interesting things to run away with though in those cases I usually prefer furniture, building materials, electronics and books.
But no I am a metallurgist if I must be anything which is not that.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 5, 2020)

*clears throat*
*Kathia Nobili 
Elexis Monroe *


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 5, 2020)

I made this:


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jun 5, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I made this:
> View attachment 212109


Wow I feel so fucking threatened bitch I'mma come after you like Adachi


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 5, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Wow I feel so fucking threatened bitch I'mma come after you like Adachi



You like it because you know it's true.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Jun 6, 2020)

VinsCool said:


>


Wtf


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## roo1234 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 10, 2020)

Veho said:


>



Yes.

Please really quick and painless....
And better yesterday than tomorrow....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 10, 2020)

Real historical footage as well


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 212860


This cannot be a coincidence


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> This cannot be a coincidence
> 
> View attachment 213092


Yes it can. 

What did you mean by "this" anyway?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2020)

CAN CONFIRM: MOM AND DAD DOES THIS TOO... _*but I'm wiser now*_.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2020)

How old are we pal?
@alexander1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 13, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> How old are we pal?
> @alexander1970


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 213205


Ok you win this one


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 213205


I was about to say "is the PS/2 port really that old? I had several serial port mice before it became the norm". Then I rembered my Atari didn't even have a mouse or keyboard to warrant mouse and keyboard ports. But then you came in with that stuff. Man, you're old.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 212833





FAST6191 said:


> Real historical footage as well
> View attachment 212839



That's clearly the Kanji *大 *


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 14, 2020)

If you don't live in the USA:


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 14, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> How old are we pal?
> @alexander1970



Pffft, I have a built in keyboard and use joysticks instead of a mouse:


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Pffft, I have a built in keyboard and use joysticks instead of a mouse:
> 
> View attachment 213329
> 
> View attachment 213330


I NEED this Atari 800xl


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 14, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I NEED this Atari 800xl



256k [192k usable] Newell, dual pokey, effectively a stereo Atari 130 xe...with way better build quality 



 

Dual pokey > Sid

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> I NEED this Atari 800xl



Check out Raster Music Tracker (RMT) it's a (pokey)tracker and also allows you to compile music into Atari executables, also supports importing pro tracker songs aswell


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> 256k [192k usable] Newell, dual pokey, effectively a stereo Atari 130 xe...with way better build quality
> 
> View attachment 213333
> 
> ...


Haha if you look my profile page you will understand why I said that.

I already use RMT a LOT


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 14, 2020)

Imho dual pokey(even quad pokey imagine 16 channel of Atari funk) is better then Sid, imoho laxity stormlord 2 is one of the best Sid tracks I've listened to, though I find the pokey provides more backbone, better ambience to me the Sid has a dryer sound


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2020)

Good stuff

Anyway, back on topic


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## roo1234 (Jun 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 213205


Ah, from the same designers as the Z80 (Faggin, Shima)!
I also go with this one


----------



## roo1234 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2020)

roo1234 said:


>


That's what they want you to believe.

Spy satellites point straight down to monitor the aliens on earth and their lizardmen underlyings they leave to control the government (save for cold locations or other inhospitable places where it is sasquatch/yeti/Curupira).


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 213205



Had to physically wire on a switchboard to program this CPU

That switchboard cable is looking quite juicy


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Good stuff
> 
> Anyway, back on topic
> 
> View attachment 213338


WTF and people actually talk shit about Scottish cuisine. We don't have anything that gross lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> WTF and people actually talk shit about Scottish cuisine. We don't have anything that gross lol.


American cuisine is hard to beat in term of lazy and gross.

And i'd eat that, frankly.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


This is going to be me in 20 years.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> American cuisine is hard to beat in term of lazy and gross.
> 
> And i'd eat that, frankly.


Spaghetti hoops are nice on toast.
Proper Cheese is always good.
Is that meant to be bacon? (American style bacon is disgusting.
What is the other thing meant to be? Mini pizza? I have no idea.

And as for the chemical cheese that stuff should be illegal lol.

Put them all together and no thank you


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Spaghetti hoops are nice on toast.
> Proper Cheese is always good.
> Is that meant to be bacon? (American style bacon is disgusting.
> What is the other thing meant to be? Mini pizza? I have no idea.
> ...


It's cancer in a fancy cocktail.
Or a 3:00 am gourmet meal when you're drunk.

Most likely the second option.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> It's cancer in a fancy cocktail.
> Or a 3:00 am gourmet meal when you're drunk.
> 
> Most likely the second option.


The second option here is doner kebabs lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> The second option here is doner kebabs lol.


I like that,a Woman with food culture.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 18, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 213801


That joke was so bad it was funny rather strangely lol


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 19, 2020)

Veho said:


>


That’s deep.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 19, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

x2


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 19, 2020)

Kiki my beloved kitten 
She's just as black as my own heart.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 20, 2020)

I bet my soul that his name is Chad or Kyle or Brian... and the girl's name must be Jennifer or Britney or Susie...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 20, 2020)

New Harry Potter movie details:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 20, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


If no hen,

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ran out of actual wheels, so bottlecaps were required


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 22, 2020)

Maybe if the dish had not run away with the spoon the fork would not have been led into a life of rebellion.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 214644


man... you spend your youth starring in music videos and wind up a toilet attendant. Life is harsh


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2020)

Kiki is too dark to actually try this on her


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2020)

AUSTRALIA... _COUNTRY _FULL OF BASTARDS


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2020)

Veho said:


>


If nobody born past about 1984 cares about Star Wars then...

ew I don't want to hear about old people having sex.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2020)

https://imgur.com/gallery/QMa3BJu


----------



## roo1234 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 10, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Jesus, what a mind fuck!


----------



## Zucker (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2020)

Where are my 90's bois at?
Say Hey-Ho! Hey-Ho!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2020)

Liking this will confirm your age.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh dear god, this is why I'm burning in hell.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2020)

_*Where's the ham? Where's the ham? I don't see any ham?*_
Famous VOF (Verge of the Forum) Trollcast quotes
AnalJohn-2020


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2020)

Am I the only one in the whole temp awake at 3:58 am?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2020)

*WHERE'S THE WAFFLE GANG? SAY HEY! HOO! HEY! HOO!*


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2020)

Is this where one mentions the Mongols? A good chunk of modern Russia (certainly the bits people like to live in) found itself under the Mongols as a vassal state during their little conquest of Kievan Rus'.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2020)

I made this and it's true.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 19, 2020)

Ahhh, forgot to post Italy's weapon:


----------



## roo1234 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## roo1234 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Uiaad (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 24, 2020)

*r/LifeHacks*

How to make them drink their medicine.
Doesn't work on adults.


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2020)

It was my early 20's for me.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> It was my early 20's for me.


I was asked for an old Nokia phone charger a few weeks back, sadly did not have one (had a hands free kit though) mainly because I had given it away 5 years earlier.
Also if you chop the ends up and solder new connectors on you can make new cables, just have nice wire for things or have things producing voltages at power levels that are good enough for what you need.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 30, 2020)

what the fuck?


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2020)

Given even half a chance I don't even trust IE for long enough to grab the installer for something else/go to ninite and select some stuff.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 31, 2020)

note: this is a real photo, nothing wasn't going to stop him going out fishin




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 219853


They are indeed violet,
But one thing you’ve missed:
The concept of “violet”
Didn’t always exist.

Some cultures lack names
For a color, you see.
Hence good old Homer
And his “wine-dark sea.”

A usage so quaint,
A phrasing so old,
For verses of romance
Is sheer fucking gold.

So roses are red.
Violets once were called blue.
I’m hugely pedantic
But what else is new?


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2020)

Well, *do you*?


----------



## slimbizzy (Aug 3, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Well, *do you*?


this actually pisses me off lmfao.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TomRannd said:


> this actually pisses me off lmfao.





JuanMena said:


> Well, *do you*?


----------



## slimbizzy (Aug 3, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


of course i accept women for who they are.

i treat the body as a bonus. sure, i might really really really want that bonus, but we cant have everything in our own perfect eyes.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Zucker (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 6, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Yep, I'm definitely losing my mind.


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 220498


Hmmm I have an idea for a new hat for Bailey


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Hmmm I have an idea for a new hat for Bailey


Yes,please.....poor Doggi.


----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 9, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


>


----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

VinsCool said:


>



So,thank God,nothing that affects @AmandaRose Lungs.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 9, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> AUSTRALIA... _COUNTRY _FULL OF BASTARDS


My American friend wants to know what a bog seat is.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

WeedZ said:


> My American friend wants to know what a bog seat is.


Toilet Seat...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2020)

WeedZ said:


> My American friend wants to know what a bog seat is.


Did you really not hear the phrase bog roll from various UK, Australian and Canadian types during the little toilet paper mass buying panic the other month?

I am not entirely sure of the etymology but you will hear phrases like "nah mate he is on the bog, can you call back later", "we are out of bog roll" and "so I walked into the bog and some bastard had missed and gone all over the bog seat"


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 12, 2020)

RUSIA:_ I have the COVID Vaccine._
REST O THE WORLD: *We have*


----------



## zeello (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 16, 2020)

But why barefoot tho?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 16, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> But why barefoot tho?


feet too fatty, no shoes fit


----------



## Chains (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 20, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> View attachment 222194




Perfect !! Thank you.


----------



## Chains (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## roo1234 (Aug 24, 2020)

Needy


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 24, 2020)

How do you know it is not just making things expedient for those with postpartum/postnatal depression?


----------



## zeello (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2020)

Chains said:


> View attachment 222383


Oh that's such sanctimonious bullshit. Animals may not leave candy wrappers and beer cans around but they leave half-eaten carcasses all over the place and they literally SHIT there, but since that's not "trash" by some filthy hippy's definition, that makes it fine I guess


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2020)

And don't ask about cups or glasses


----------



## roo1234 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dr Freud be like


----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 29, 2020)

JUAN


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> JUAN


Some people find this amusing. I am not Juan of them.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 29, 2020)

Veho said:


> Some people find this amusing. I am not Juan of them.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## zeello (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 213291
> 
> If you don't live in the USA:




So the commercial is basically telling that, the American had a car crash because he didn't used common sense and relied on tech because he has no brain, and the GPS is virtually the culprit because tech affects brain waves?














Yes... seems like he's indeed 2020 in person.


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2020)

You know what's funny about this?
That I've been studying and practicing for some years now, and I still feel like I'm not ready...
And then, you find things like these on Facebook, and the most important thing... they're being bought by people


----------



## Chains (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2020)

*ITS A TRAP*
**


----------



## Veho (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2020)

Veho said:


>


There has to be some tradeoff for gaining super hearing.


----------



## Chains (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 22, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> There has to be some tradeoff for gaining super hearing.


No... your nose gets bigger.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 22, 2020)

Out of context courtesy of the shitbox


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2020)

Tom is a size queen


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 26, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Maybe they should continue to adopt the more technological approach to building materials


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Maybe they should continue to adopt the more technological approach to building materials



They've been looking into 3D printed houses recently, to varying success.


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 27, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

#MeToo




but not as tall as him


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2020)

Veho said:


>


This is a personal attack.


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2020)

Meanwhile, in Australia: 







*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emu_War*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Why is a shot from my local PC shop racks funny?


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2020)

No cheart?


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> No cheart?


Alas, no. 
If I had the cheart as well, I could summon Chairman Planet.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2020)

Veho said:


> Alas, no.
> If I had the cheart as well, I could summon Chairman Planet.


That reference might have dated us.
We should probably have gone with

chspirit

chenergy
https://avatar.fandom.com/wiki/Energybending


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 5, 2020)

Fucking furries



For those who really wants it
https://www.hhnn.store/products/wer...rJGox91mQUTBFIPXDQWknCFO2UBk&variant=80379612


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 6, 2020)

For Legal Reasons™, this is a joke.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 6, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 227329
> 
> For Legal Reasons™, this is a joke.


i HOPE this is a joke indeed


----------



## Chains (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2020)

Complaints from the Fairy Tale Stars....


----------



## Chains (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## BaamAlex (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Hehehe.......Sharknado....I love these Movies.


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2020)

if it's too gross then just delete it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

It looks like @AmandaRose ´s Doggi.....yes,yes,like the Owner,like the Dog....


----------



## Chains (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## SAXJONZ (Oct 15, 2020)

Chains said:


> View attachment 229308



I dunno. I had some hot for teacher moments. Daydreaming about my English teacher in 7th grade, I sprung a woodie. She asked me to stand up and share my story. I couldn’t. One of the kids knew why and it was totally embarrassing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2020)

SAXJONZ said:


> I dunno. I had some hot for teacher moments. Daydreaming about my English teacher in 7th grade, I sprung a woodie. She asked me to stand up and share my story. I couldn’t. One of the kids knew why and it was totally embarrassing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


another embarrassing thing is using tapatalk


----------



## SAXJONZ (Oct 16, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> another embarrassing thing is using tapatalk


Easier than being face to face with your peers. lol


----------



## Chains (Oct 16, 2020)

When your custom character shows up in a cut scene:


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 19, 2020)

Where does that leave those of us that have a vertical pole stand thing on the floor?


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Where does that leave those of us that have a vertical pole stand thing on the floor?


It leaves us way above the petty squabbles of the filthy horizontal-mounting plebs, secure in our superiority.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 19, 2020)

Veho said:


> It leaves us way above the petty squabbles of the filthy horizontal-mounting plebs, secure in our superiority.


But I took it into space once and when we were in zero g it floated up and off the holder whereas many of the horizontal ones feature a locking mechanism.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> But I took it into space once and when we were in zero g it floated up and off the holder whereas many of the horizontal ones feature a locking mechanism.


How did it know where "up" was in zero G? Did you give it a frame of reference by naming the toilet the "enemy gate"?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2020)

Veho said:


> How did it know where "up" was in zero G? Did you give it a frame of reference by naming the toilet the "enemy gate"?


The toilet roll has no agency (that would indeed be a cruel fate) but more a concession for those not used to thinking in zero g terms. However coming back from a series of random thrusts had it look like my toilet was TPed by space youths.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> The toilet roll has no agency (that would indeed be a cruel fate) but more a concession for those not used to thinking in zero g terms. However coming back from a series of random thrusts had it look like my toilet was TPed by space youths.


Of course, the only solution to this is to build a weighted gimbal (with redundancy to prevent gimbal lock) that would always point "up" relative to the craft's acceleration. 
(Another solution would be to just add the locking mechanism but that solution is trivial and therefore inferior.)


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 21, 2020)

Now I have long questioned the desire for vegetarians to have meat look a like products but that is taking things too far.


...
Will report back when I have made some of my own.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 23, 2020)

As promised
Made a beef stew the other day and


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 24, 2020)

the creation of a 6 year old.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2020)

Been letting them play Mortal Kombat?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 24, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Maybe they should continue to adopt the more technological approach to building materials



HERMIT CRABS ARE POLLUTING OUR SEAS!?!?!?!!!1!11!?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 24, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 29, 2020)

Why has someone got the save icon on their fridge?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Why has someone got the save icon on their fridge?


to save food from spoiling


----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## MockyLock (Nov 3, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 232506



WAAAAHAHAHAHA
So nice.
So nice and so true.


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


>


Pft, most weebs would just hug even tighter.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 5, 2020)

Veho said:


>




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 207784





Veho said:


> Resist the urge to hit it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 6, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 232980


Do i have a stroke?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 6, 2020)

thats what we call trust


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 7, 2020)

Does McDonalds do grass fed beef?


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Does McDonalds do grass fed beef?


Around here they do, because they source locally and local beef production is mostly grass-fed.


----------



## evil goober (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 7, 2020)

Veho said:


> Around here they do, because they source locally and local beef production is mostly grass-fed.


McDonald also sells local beef, but are they grass fed? IDK
I know some other restaurant in Quebec announced their beef was grass fed, but McDo didn't so far...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Even there, in Quebec, ads says that it's CANADIAN beef, does that means McDo in Quebec are supplied by Alberta?


----------



## roo1234 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2020)

That is a lot of notches to keep track of such a thing. I am impressed.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Nov 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


*PERFECT MURDER*


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 12, 2020)

Celsius Rules


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Celsius Rules



I feel the need to once more return to one of my favourite books in my collection

View attachment 171428
View attachment 171427


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I feel the need to once more return to one of my favourite books in my collection
> 
> View attachment 171428
> View attachment 171427



You're insane and Decimal is better than Base 12.


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 14, 2020)

To be an arsehole I do have to note the flag fell over as they lifted off and probably also rotted in fairly short order (UV from the sun not doing well when there is the whole ozone layer bit to help out, never mind nice vacuum).
https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/ApolloFlags-Condition.html


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> To be an arsehole I do have to note the flag fell over as they lifted off and probably also rotted in fairly short order (UV from the sun not doing well when there is the whole ozone layer bit to help out, never mind nice vacuum).
> https://www.hq.nasa.gov/alsj/ApolloFlags-Condition.html


The first flag fell down, but evidence suggests those from subsequent missions were left standing? UV radiation probably bleached them white since then, and there's the occasional meteorite, so they probably look like giant slices of Swiss cheese now, but should still be there.


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 14, 2020)

Veho said:


>


"it's for your safety"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 233556


Gore won the 2000 election.


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2020)

No matter how clear you make the instructions the world will give you with an even more creative application of 3d geometry and problem solution?


----------



## roo1234 (Nov 15, 2020)

Veho said:


>


This is so silly. I love it.


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 19, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Heaven


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2020)

I swear I'm not trying to spam.


----------



## Deleted member 530764 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2020)

You've heard about Smitty Werbenmanjensen?
Well...

GEt rEadY tO meEt hIs cOunSin fRom bRazIl:





Everyone calls him Da Silva...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2020)

This thread needs dark humor.














When you need to go dark...
you can always count with me 
xoxo


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## roo1234 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 22, 2020)

Veho said:


>


This was mildly disturbing.


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2020)

Only mildly? I have to up my game.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2020)

Veho said:


> Only mildly? I have to up my game.


please be VERY HOLY FREAKING HIGHLY disturbing


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 24, 2020)

Veho said:


>


WRYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2020)

@alexander1970 

Look my freind!
Did you knew?!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> @alexander1970
> 
> Look my freind!
> Did you knew?!





  Awesome,unfortunately no KFC actual (due Corona bla,bla,bla...)...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 235247  Awesome,unfortunately no KFC actual (due Corona bla,bla,bla...)...


But it shouldn't be too difficult to prepare. We're super chefs.

























All we need is KFC's secret recipe




*laugh at microscopic levels*


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 24, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Basically everything.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 26, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Why.


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)

Formel Air!


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236123
> Formel Air!


But not an airplane, a carpenter's plane.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2020)

Bloody Terry. Supposed to turn up in dinosaur costume but no they come as a pterodactyl.


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Bloody Terry. Supposed to turn up in dinosaur costume but no they come as a pterodactyl.


A Terry-dactyl. 
Terry was never one to let taxonomical accuracy get in the way of a terrible joke.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 2, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236385


How unrealistic. Or do other places in this world have such quantities of skittles in simple bags the size of your hand? Travelling distant lands they often have odd flavours and different takes (sour skittles being powder covered blew my mind once).


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 2, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## air2004 (Dec 3, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Well played


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 235693


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 3, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 236443
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



thats how i debug my code but no fuck 477763728826


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 4, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236736


Ironically the artist of this actually does porn


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2020)

what is this?
how can it be standing straigth???


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 6, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 236123
> Formel Air!


The early 2010s would like their memes back.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> The early 2010s would like their memes back.


Never!


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 8, 2020)

_-Your message contains inappropriate content. Please do not discuss content of this nature on our site. This does not follow our rules. Your message may have been removed or altered.- _¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>


To be fair (TO BE FAAAAAAAAAIR), this is what the class they were flying looks like today:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 9, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 237226


Haha... no?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 237351


I cant unsee it now


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 9, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 237400


*e1m1 starts playing*


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2020)

THIS IS A PERSONAL FAVOURITE!
I LITERALLY SPENT YEARS LOOKING FOR IT


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 12, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Too bad it only works twice


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 13, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Why am I turned on


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 13, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why am I turned on


Haha booby go brr
You wish that phone were you 
...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2020)

Pig Mountain. Located in the Sahara Desert.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238008
> Pig Mountain. Located in the Sahara Desert.


Reminds me more of that desert frog than a pig:


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 15, 2020)

I know I've posted this multiple times before, but I also have this


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2020)

*genitalia


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 15, 2020)

Veho said:


> *genitalia


There’s a meme in your pixels


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> There’s a meme in your pixels


Those things get everywhere.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2020)

Blasphemy!!! 
Well...
Johnson it´s your turn!


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238219
> Blasphemy!!!
> Well...
> Johnson it´s your turn!


It is in memory of the blessed time when Jesus absolutely fucking dunked on Satan, in a game to decide the fate of mankind. 







Mark 10:45: 

"For even the Son of Man did not come to be served, but to serve, AND YOU JUST GOT _SEEERVED_, BITCH."


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238224


That really depends on what you consider a "personal project"; working on a hobby, or re-tiling your bathroom.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 16, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 238274


Why is this so accurate


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2020)

Thomas the TIE Fighter!


----------



## slimbizzy (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 17, 2020)

TomRannd said:


> View attachment 238332


Why were you looking at hentai games anyways


----------



## slimbizzy (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why were you looking at hentai games anyways


i call it "memeware"


----------



## draftguy (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 17, 2020)

Veho said:


> It is in memory of the blessed time when Jesus absolutely fucking dunked on Satan, in a game to decide the fate of mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah great, its religious Space Jam (not that i have a problem lol)


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 17, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 238274


They are. I've been reading Ready Player Two, and it's a great book, but I prefer the original because there, Aech was an interesting character, and the reveal that she was a woman was a big plot twist. In RP2, Aech is a complete SJW because nobody is allowed to write an interesting character for a black lesnian anymore. They've always gotta be oppressed SJWs, because _that's_ something you've gotta worry about in a dystopia, identity politics.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 17, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> They are. I've been reading Ready Player Two, and it's a great book, but I prefer the original because there, Aech was an interesting character, and the reveal that she was a woman was a big plot twist. In RP2, Aech is a complete SJW because nobody is allowed to write an interesting character for a black lesnian anymore. They've always gotta be oppressed SJWs, because _that's_ something you've gotta worry about in a dystopia, identity politics.


Gotta love when someone proves a meme making fun of them lmao


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2020)

First there was grumpy cat... now there is Montanonichijo! 
Monta the bear cat, of Japan!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 18, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> They are. I've been reading Ready Player Two, and it's a great book, but I prefer the original because there, Aech was an interesting character, and the reveal that she was a woman was a big plot twist. In RP2, Aech is a complete SJW because nobody is allowed to write an interesting character for a black lesnian anymore. They've always gotta be oppressed SJWs, because _that's_ something you've gotta worry about in a dystopia, identity politics.


I am going to be honest with you, I don’t think the “SJWs” that you are thinking are responsible for everything are real. Maybe at one point they were an issue and most likely isolated to sites to like Tumblr and maybe now on Twitter. But I honestly don’t think these people are the massive world changing movement reactionaries make them out to be. It’s more likely that the world is changing with natural progression and that previously acceptable shit is less acceptable now. That’s how things work. I get that Conservatives don’t like change, but it really sucks to be them because the world is going to change with or without them.


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2020)

Does that actually apply that way around?

It became popular a while back to ask "who has seen star wars" at general nerd conventions and even ignoring those star trek purists then surprisingly large amounts of the then younger set had never seen them (and to be fair if all you had was the prequels then yeah).



Lilith Valentine said:


> I am going to be honest with you, I don’t think the “SJWs” that you are thinking are responsible for everything are real. Maybe at one point they were an issue and most likely isolated to sites to like Tumblr and maybe now on Twitter. But I honestly don’t think these people are the massive world changing movement reactionaries make them out to be. It’s more likely that the world is changing with natural progression and that previously acceptable shit is less acceptable now. That’s how things work. I get that Conservatives don’t like change, but it really sucks to be them because the world is going to change with or without them.


I don't know.
There are a few spineless types that believe what twitter tells them, and is inclined to believe them when they whine about how a gay character is not played by a gay actor, "harmful stereotypes", "coded traits" or whatever it is this week. Those I can dismiss happily enough. There are also those actors and directors inclined to go on speaking/promotion tours saying "oh this is an empowering film with representation and it was a feminist behind the scenes and we only have strong characters and [buzzword they don't know the history of], [buzzword they don't know the history of] and [actual misunderstanding of a buzzword]". If you are not inclined to dismiss such people as vacuous morons (their job is to look pretty under makeup on camera and make others look pretty on camera, if they actually know something beyond that it is the exception and probably discouraged*) and think they believe any of what they are saying or could argue the merits of it then yeah it would look like a takeover of sorts.
That said if we look at requirements for awards ceremonies then several seem to skew it away from notions of quality (however subjective and self serving they may be) and have requirements like must have X percentage of [insert theoretical minority or historically slighted group].
What is more likely to have happened is some Hollywood director/money types looked out upon the world, but these days with them also being children of the internet age then only did that, and thought that is what the kids want, made some utterly pandering nonsense no different to "well these kids like nu metal, better make a film revolving around that/crowbar it into our current film" (only to find it was a trend with a very short shelf life with the film lucky to arrive as the trend crashes and burns), 90+% of computer game based (never mind story based on) films, most adaptations, most plundering of back catalogues and... I am sure we don't need to continue the list of "why do these people continue being given millions to make this sort of thing?". Or this decade's equivalent of "no way that is not steroids" firing a never ending magazine against enemies that can't shoot straight is a slight woman that clearly can't fight throwing around said steroidal types which obviously can like they were toddlers. Personally I would say pandering and tokenism does more damage to such causes and instead maybe actually a relatable and well written character with such things as a proper focus and exploration or maybe just incidental trait.

*I did see some attempt the other week to call someone a bad person not for expressing a view (the horror) but not turning up to do a politician puff piece.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 20, 2020)

Veho said:


>


such a muscular butt... no homo


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 20, 2020)

Veho said:


>


there was a city in Quebec that was named Asbestos
But due to contreversy with the meaning of the name, they changed it
It officially changed only few days ago


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2020)

Noctosphere said:


> there was a city in Quebec that was named Asbestos
> But due to contreversy with the meaning of the name, they changed it
> It officially changed only few days ago


What's it called now, Retardateur-De-Flamme? 

 

(Just kidding.)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Val-des-Sources


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 21, 2020)

Veho said:


> What's it called now, Retardateur-De-Flamme?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, Val-des-Sources


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## nani17 (Dec 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 238897



Now that's scary as F


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2020)

https://www.illumeably.com/ic-artic..._campaign=vs-us-m-ili-hispicen-plb-org-c09-a3
Helmet testing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2020)

Veho said:


>


Survival of the fittest?


----------



## draftguy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Survival of the fittest?


Yes, bladed garden implements.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2020)

Latter one is clearly a shot from a custom skatepark.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Dec 23, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Latter one is clearly a shot from a custom skatepark.


de plort dickens


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> de plort dickens


Sorry I don't know that trick.


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## DJPlace (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 25, 2020)

Now this is the right thread


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 25, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 239367


Timmy Turner on the United States Treasury Stimulus Check Cleveland, Ohio and the Statue of Liberty has a medical mask on?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Timmy Turner on the United States Treasury Stimulus Check Cleveland, Ohio and the Statue of Liberty has a medical mask on?



Timmy on a stimmy


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 239778


But on the other hand, being the reigning monarch of a country is a nice sinecure, and England is not likely to have a bloody revolution any time soon, so why not?


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)

Cat is ready to rule the world!


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 30, 2020)

do you ever just--


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2020)

Star Wars toilet paper
To wipe your dark side


----------



## draftguy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 1, 2021)

Veho said:


>




Vader onna potater


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Jan 2, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 240166


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)

Mine is the one in the bottom, far left


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)

Shirley Manson


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)

_*Arriba Arriba, Yepa!*_


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)

Kiki's breed is black and soft af


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)

Heat is not enough... or there's too many eggs on that...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)

*Joe_Higashi_laugh.mp3*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)

@FAST6191 & @AmandaRose
Have fun!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)

Of course it had to be *Chad... 




*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)

were ur mum _works_ @






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)

_ow! I used to like her! _


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 3, 2021)

_*"It's hard to animate digitally"*_
TOEI ANIMATION - 2015





_"Getting married? What kind of food is that?"_
_



_


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> @FAST6191 & @AmandaRose
> Have fun!


On this series of robot wars


----------



## draftguy (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## JasonMay (Jan 4, 2021)

that's how real use and luck look like, poor bridge


----------



## air2004 (Jan 4, 2021)

Veho said:


>


https://routes2resilience.org/what-...an-teach-us-about-education-around-the-world/


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2021)

air2004 said:


> https://routes2resilience.org/what-...an-teach-us-about-education-around-the-world/


While this is profound and inspirational and all, they got (quite) a few things wrong. The _old _Choluteca Bridge was built in 1930, the bridge from the photo is a _different_ bridge, built in 1998. And they forgot to mention that the river's course was diverted back under the bridge, the bridge was extended and connected back to the highway back in _2003_. 







Pretty big oversight for an essay written in _2019_; even more so since it's some "leadership training" seminar (not really sure, their "about" page uses a whole lot of words to convey absolutely no information whatsoever), and you'd think research and gathering reliable intel would be crucial to effective leadership.

I'm not trying to be a dick here, but that essay irks me.


----------



## draftguy (Jan 4, 2021)

Sightseeing in Germany


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 5, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 240609



The fact that I've dated each of these makes it funny for me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>





draftguy said:


> View attachment 239440


*U L T R A
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 238262


Holy shit they can't even fucking write clearly!
Why is this shit popular amongst plebs and peasants?







Did I just replied to myself?


----------



## air2004 (Jan 5, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> The fact that I've dated each of these makes it funny for me.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




We're all going to hell for laughing at this


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 5, 2021)

air2004 said:


> We're all going to hell for laughing at this


I'd like to say: *been there *


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2021)

Teaching the Cat to fend for herself.


----------



## draftguy (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Flame (Jan 7, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 240828



lol thats pretty true about Art Academy on the Wii U. my art looks good on the tablet. trash on the TV.


----------



## draftguy (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2021)

Bitch I'm FABULOUS


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 9, 2021)

_YOU LAUGH NOW..._
_



_
_BUT THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN SEGA GENESIS INVADES YOUR COUNTRY_


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 9, 2021)

*Remember folks:*

*God is the one that brought plagues and floodings.*

*Satan is the one that brought Rock and Sex.*
*



*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 9, 2021)

_*"ThEyRe TaKinG oUr JoBs!"*_
**gets shot while invading*







[This post has been deleted by Shadow#1. Reason: No]*


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 241347


I love how the capybara is totally chill about it. "Oh he does that all the time." 




Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 241371


The secret ingredient is taint   Really adds to the flavor


----------



## air2004 (Jan 11, 2021)

Veho said:


> I love how the capybara is totally chill about it. "Oh he does that all the time."
> 
> 
> 
> The secret ingredient is taint   Really adds to the flavor





Veho said:


> I love how the capybara is totally chill about it. "Oh he does that all the time."
> 
> 
> 
> The secret ingredient is taint   Really adds to the flavor


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 15, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2021)

Whoa whoa whoa. Ring-tailed lemurs are slaying giants now?

They warned me this day would come.

*starts loading shotgun shells*


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 241944


Twitter


----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 15, 2021)

You joining the resistance against the lemurs too?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2021)

https://www.somersetlive.co.uk/news/somerset-news/duck-walks-pub-drinks-pint-34954?2=
lol.


----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 17, 2021)

*GOD BLESS AMERICA*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 17, 2021)

Hmm...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 17, 2021)

KRAKEN...

...

WAGEN?


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 17, 2021)

lmfao it's the kraken wagon


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Jan 17, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Took me a sec
Well played sir


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 18, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TomRannd said:


> lmfao it's the kraken wagon



Getting kranked in the wagen


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 242269


And it would have been glorious!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 20, 2021)

"Doesn't fit, need to jiggle it a bit"
"Wrong hole"
"have to spin it around first"
"never get the right way the first time"
I am sure some sick bastards also enjoy seeing poor sticks broken and abused by inappropriate moves when in slots.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 20, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I am sure some sick bastards also enjoy seeing poor sticks broken and abused by inappropriate moves when in slots.


"Ah no! That's the wrong port Plugii-chan! GYAH!!!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 20, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> "Ah no! That's the wrong port Plugii-chan! GYAH!!!"


"I don't connect well with those that are type-A"
"You are old so I will take it slow"


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 20, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> "I don't connect well with type-A devices"
> "You are old so I will take it slow"


"Ok... just don't get my data banks full..."
minutes later
"Fill me up with your rich, supple data, Plugii-chan!!!"
ok this is going too far lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 21, 2021)

Oh cool a new TinTin book lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242893


Ah, the Cardi Bee. 

It's not so much invasive as it is pushy. 

In Japan they call them the "ARA ARA hornet".


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 22, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242893


Is this even allowed here? Is this classified as nudity?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Is this even allowed here? Is this classified as nudity?


Bro it’s a bee


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Bro it’s a bee


>furry porn


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> >furry porn


Bees aren’t furry tho


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Bees aren’t furry tho


Conker fandom be like:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Bro it’s a bee


A boo-bee


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Is this even allowed here? Is this classified as nudity?


Oh bee-have!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 23, 2021)

_BEHOLD!_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> _BEHOLD!_


Looks like "someone" wanted to flee over the US / Mechikan Border.....and failed...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Looks like "someone" wanted to flee over the US / Mechikan Border.....and failed...


Yep.
Too bad it wasn't on a train.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Yep.
> Too bad it wasn't on a train.


A Relative ? .....my Condolences.....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> A Relative ? .....my Condolences.....


I do not hold any kind of contact with my relatives. So I wouldn't care anyways.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I do not hold any kind of contact with my relatives. So I wouldn't care anyways.


Oh..very sad...now I understand you and your Life better....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh..very sad...now I understand you and your Life better....


No joke this time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> No joke this time.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 243065


aw


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 24, 2021)

was browsing adult allie express because yeah

came across this gem


----------



## draftguy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


>


They really missed their chance to say "Titanic artifact exhibition, now twice as authentic!" and stay open. Shame.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 243221


you reminded me of this one (ignore text)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 24, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 242425


I READ IT WITH HIS VOICE AND DID THE UH-HUH SOUND AT THE END!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 25, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> View attachment 243177


*bananas
ro tat e*




Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 243233


this could be either a typo or a threat and I'm half tempted to find out and half tempted to not.


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2021)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shortspine_thornyhead


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 27, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> View attachment 243590


Dedication.


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2021)

I have seen an owl eat a mouse before (pulled it apart with beak and claw, mice get quite stringy it seems) but eating a kitten is not something I have seen. Did speak to some people working cities in the US once though and they had found an owl nest with a bunch of cat collars in it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2021)

Veho said:


>


When the corn is sus!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2021)

Videos in pictures thread again because once more I am a dirty rebel. however it was so much easier in cartoons. They had names like creep pea.


----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 29, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I will counter that with this


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I will counter that with this
> 
> View attachment 243991


You're atheist? 
I thought you were Scottish. 

Anyway...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)

Mexico and rest of Latam: 
Rest of the World:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)

THIS IS WHY HE'S:
*THE BEST!
THE BEST!
THE BEST!*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)

Master  is happy.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)

*Oh-lala*♩ @alexander1970 _is that you?_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> *Oh-lala*♩ @alexander1970 _is that you?_


Yes,before 15 Years and with 50 Kilos less..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes,before 15 Years and with 50 Kilos less..


Master  is happy.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> "Doesn't fit, need to jiggle it a bit"
> "Wrong hole"
> "have to spin it around first"
> "never get the right way the first time"
> I am sure some sick bastards also enjoy seeing poor sticks broken and abused by inappropriate moves when in slots.


Missed opportunity:


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 244054


Tells how much the guy had preserved himself.


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2021)

Pine sus tho.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2021)

_*THE SHROCK*_


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2021)

Translation:
"Pedí un Uber en inocencia.
Vino Relámpago Marquiños a recogerme.
Mejor día de mi vida"






*RELÁMPAGO MARQUINHOS*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


jesus f*ck *NO*


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


"Alright I'm joking, sorry! I'll make sure you get some sleep!"
_*While it seems like you brain has stopped playing music, you can very faint music*_
""shawdy is like a memory in my head..."
**it annoys you.**


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 30, 2021)

Everything gets funnier/weirder with googly eyes


----------



## draftguy (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## GanjiMEX (Jan 30, 2021)

sus


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Cdiddy1122 (Jan 31, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


The fact that I had to look this up to see if this was real or not says a lot about Nintendo.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cdiddy1122 said:


> The fact that I had to look this up to see if this was real or not says a lot about Nintendo.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also: MAC users


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

*WHEN YOU SEE IT...￼*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


It's funny because Samsung phones catch fire  ;o;


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

Veho said:


> It's funny because Samsung phones catch fire  ;o;


*............................................____, ,,---~`\,.............. .................................................. .........*

*................................,,,_.,-~"* . . . . . . . . ."\,.............................................. ...........................*

*.............................,/` . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . "\, .................................................. ....................*

*......................... ,/. . . . : : : : : :::: :::: :: : : : : :\?-,...................... ...........................................*

*....................... ./. . . .: . :: : : :::: :::: :::: :::: : ::: ?-, ................. ..............................................*

*......................,/ . . . : . :: ::: :: : : :: :::: :::: :: : : : :: ?-, ............... ............................................*

*...................,-/? : :: :: :: :: :: : : : : : : : :: : : :::: :::: ::::::?;............... ...........................................*

*......... *""\'''~~~~-______________________,,,,,,,,,,,,----~""""""""`/""*........................................*

*............ \,/\,/'\,,/"\,,/""\,..,/""\,..,/""\,..,/""\,..,/""\,..,/"\,/"\,/"\,/"\.,-"-/...............................................*

*.............."~~-,,_____,,,,__________,,,,,,,,_____________,,,,---~"............................................. ..*

*?????..,-?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _,,_ ; ; ;??-,?????????????..*

*????..,-?? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-??_ ??-,\ ; ; ; ; ?,????????:|?????*

*????,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-~?????~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-?;;;?, : :||; ; ; ; ; ?,????????????.*

*???.,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-?/ :,-~??~, : ?,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-,-? : // ; ; ; ; ; ;?,???????????..*

*??..,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,| : ?-,;;;;,-? : /? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ????? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,???????????*

*??.,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-,,___,,-~? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??~,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-,??????????.*

*??.| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;-,;;?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-??????????.*

*??,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;-;;;;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |??????????*

*??| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-?,;;;;|??-~ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?,??????????*

*......| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;---,,,,,,,_,,,,-~??, ?-,;;;| ,,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,?????????.*

*??| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;???~-,,,_ , , , , , , ?,;,?,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;\?????????.*

*??| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-,~-,, , ,,??,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,?????????*

*???, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ??-,,???;;;;| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,?????????*

*??.| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;??-,_,? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?,?????????*

*??.?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?,????????..*

*??..?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; \????????.*

*???\ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?,????????*

*???.?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|????????*

*???..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-,???????.*

*???..?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,--~~--,, ; ; ; ; ;,--------,, ; ,--~, ; ; ,,-~, ; ;,--,,;,,-~~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ;?,??????..*

*????| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-?? . ,,--,, . ?-, ; ; ; ;| . ,-,, . ?, | . . | ; ;?-, . .\,,/ . ./?-,,--, . ?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,??????*

*????| ; ; ; ; ; ; | . .,? ; ; ;?, . .| ; ; ; | . .?-? . ,-? | . . | ; ; ; ?-, . . .,-? ; ;,-? . ,-? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,?????.*

*?????, ; ; ; ; ; ;?, . ?-,__,-? . ,? ; ; ; | . .|\ . .\ . | . . |___ ; ;} . . / ; ; ;?----? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-,????.*

*????.| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;?-,,_ . ._,,-? ; ; ; ; |__| .\__\ ;|_____/ ; ;/__/ ; ; ; ; (?) ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,????*

*??.......?, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;? ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ?-,???*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

THE ONLY ONE ABLE TO DEFEAT BLACK GOKU IS ANOTHER BLACK SAIYAN


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)

*Others: It takes balls to make comments like that....
Me:*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 31, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Damn do you just sit and search the web for funny pics, you post new one every min or two...hey to each they're own.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BigOnYa said:


> Damn do you just sit and search the web for funny pics, you post new one every min or two...hey to each they're own.


Yes.
It makes me popular with the Ladies. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

While technically not wrong, water boils at 98°C





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> While technically not wrong, water boils at 98°C


Depends on the altitude/atmospheric pressure.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

tempBOT is that you? 





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> Depends on the altitude/atmospheric pressure.


Yes you're right! forgot 'bout that.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

*YOU MEAN YOU HAVEN'T SEEN IT YET?*






_GO TO THE HOMEMADE SECTION. _


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> *YOU MEAN YOU HAVEN'T SEEN IT YET?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When @Veho likes this post:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

Colombia?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 31, 2021)

This is how you're supposed to use a tank:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

In:
*3...
2...
1...
*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2021)

It's funny


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 1, 2021)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Always forget


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 1, 2021)

Veho said:


> Always forget


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

Can the world even handle more than one Scotland?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 244547
> Can the world even handle more than one Scotland?


Oh are we doing Scottish pics now OK then.

Bus in Glasgow


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 2, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh are we doing Scottish pics now OK then.
> 
> Bus in Glasgow
> 
> View attachment 244604


nice profile pic


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh are we doing Scottish pics now OK then.
> 
> Bus in Glasgow
> 
> View attachment 244604


Looks like that bus is having a bit of an identity crisis


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 2, 2021)

Picture of the sign welcoming people to Larkhall which is about 15 miles away from where I stay.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 244633


But they have some good songs



Later band called Isis I can take or leave but I suppose they are a fine example of their style


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 2, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Picture of the sign welcoming people to Larkhall which is about 15 miles away from where I stay.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244633



Did ISIS threatened your country?
Apparently Mexico is their enemy. We are part of what they call "Coalition"




 I swear I'm not trying to spam. But for the sake of "funny pictures" about ISIS threatening Mexico





















ISIS... BIENVENIDO A MEXICO


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2021)

I've been telling you guys:
*מֵפִיץ ט֫פֶל שֶׁ֫קֶר *is our lord and savior.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 3, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


freddie mercury but bri'ish


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> freddie mercury but bri'ish


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2021)

This scene literally happens in the movie. 
Godzilla movies are like that. 
Shin Godzilla spends a full hour exploring the inherent flaws of big government.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)

Veho said:


> This scene literally happens in the movie.
> Godzilla movies are like that.
> Shin Godzilla spends a full hour exploring the inherent flaws of big government.


Man, I just wanna see cool lizard


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Man, I just wanna see cool lizard


You want the Shōwa era movies then.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 244840


I mean technically you'll be shot through the windshield. Some people call it a screen.


----------



## draftguy (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

_ehem..._ *The Shoutbox *
JFK





(just fucking kidding)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

Have you ever had a dream that that you um you had you'd you would you could you'd do you wi you wants you you could do so you you'd do you could you you want you want him to do you so much you could do anything?


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Have you ever had a dream that that you um you had you'd you would you could you'd do you wi you wants you you could do so you you'd do you could you you want you want him to do you so much you could do anything?


Dude put down the bottle.....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)

Brazzers?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BigOnYa said:


> Dude put down the bottle.....


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 244937


I'm so old I thought that meant hard drive jumper settings at first.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I'm so old I thought that meant hard drive jumper settings at first.


Me too. lol


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 244966


So true....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

Your Car,made in ????


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Feb 5, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


That is fucking creepy


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 5, 2021)

air2004 said:


> That is fucking creepy


THAT'S FUCKING CRÊPE


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 5, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> THAT'S FUCKING CRÊPE


Damn don't you ever sleep. Or do they wake this early there for role call in Mexico's prisons...LL. JK


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 5, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Damn don't you ever sleep. Or do they wake this early there for role call in Mexico's prisons...LL


I woke up at 4am.
That's when we're able to call our women. Tell your momma to be ready. Papa's calling.


----------



## air2004 (Feb 5, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>




Facebook needs to get a grip


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 5, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I woke up at 4am.
> That's when we're able to call our women. Tell your momma to be ready. Papa's calling.


Prison she's at, she can't get calls til noon....so guess u gotta call my sister instead today.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 5, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Prison she's at, she can't get calls til noon....so guess u gotta call my sister instead today.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2021)

Ghost In The Shell live action adaptation:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 5, 2021)

The ultimate motivational image


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 5, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> The ultimate motivational imageView attachment 245095


This isn't Tequila Joseph!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

Just messing with you @JuanMena...Btw my mom said call around 10 tomorrow, she'll give up 3 cigarettes to get your call.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 245131
> Just messing with you @JuanMena...Btw my mom said call around 10 tomorrow, she'll give up 3 cigarettes to get your call.


Ok that's funny.
Hope more people joked around like you and alexander does 

PS: Is very hard for me to feel offended/bothered, so keep them coming.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

Much Love Bro! No matter, We all One People! But Yes we all need more of a sense of humor, esp in these days! N stop being so Cereal!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2021)

@xkcd


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 245420


the guy in the photo looks like a bootleg Michael Jackson
"Jonson Mackelson"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> the guy in the photo looks like a bootleg Michael Jackson
> "Jonson Mackelson"


No way. That's clearly a discount Lionel Richie.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 8, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 245466


I looked at that and all I saw was beer catapult.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I looked at that and all I saw was beer catapult.


Who wins ?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Feb 9, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I woke up at 4am.
> That's when we're able to call our women. Tell your momma to be ready. Papa's calling.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



1B51004 said:


> the guy in the photo looks like a bootleg Michael Jackson
> "Jonson Mackelson"


More like a bootleg Prince.

But that was the look of the 80's.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 10, 2021)

Speaking of Van pics...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2021)

Original with sound.


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 13, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 246106
> Original with sound.


This is @Scott_pilgrim and @UltraSUPRA in real life


----------



## air2004 (Feb 13, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> This is @Scott_pilgrim and @UltraSUPRA in real life


That is fucking hysterical


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>


And even then, our brain works thanks to the laws of chemistry and physics. Our brain works via electrical currents created by our neurons, so memories, thoughts, abilities and senses of perception are thus ruled by them too.
Free will doesn't truly exist. Only physics and chemistry and we're subject to it's laws.

This taught  me my Lord and Savior Satanas Mephistopheles Belcebú.





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 246453


ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 14, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I solved this problem by not shaving.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 14, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I solved this problem by not shaving.




 
I stop brushing, and shave with my toothbrush


----------



## draftguy (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 14, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 246543
> I stop brushing, and shave with my toothbrush


Relevant at this point


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2021)

*#1* and *#2* are debatable* 






*i.e. wrong. They are both wrong.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 246751


Hey guys, certified gamer here. I can say for sure that I understand. You may go about your day


----------



## draftguy (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 16, 2021)

I did actually play giant jenga in a pub once. Drunk guy I had met that night (don't miss your train out) looked like he was going to get wiped out by it and that was a bit nail biting.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

*The "Real Lazy Boy" Gaming Chair!*


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> *The "Real Lazy Boy" Gaming Chair!*
> View attachment 246977


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

[/QUOTE]

Yes @Veho, I need this!


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 18, 2021)

Repost but hey, why not....


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

FREE MY HOMIE, HE AINT DO NOTHING WRONG


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 19, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2021)

Original


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 19, 2021)

Re: youtube adverts. I assume we all know about adblock (if not I am not sure what you are doing on this site) but I find fewer know about
https://sponsor.ajay.app/
https://www.mattgiorg.io/sponsorskip

Basically a big database of timecodes of VPN, cereal, meal plan and whatever else that it will automatically skip for you.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 19, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> @Scott_pilgrim
> View attachment 247261


I have been sent this 4 god damn times


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> View attachment 247258
> Original




ooowww Spiderman!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247225



Don't you just love it when it has to rebuff?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 20, 2021)

YO!
*I HEARD YOU LIKE GOTH GIRLS*


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 21, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I am not enjoying this Sharky and George gritty reboot


----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Amogus


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 21, 2021)

At least I'm not faking it.
I've been a weirdo my entire life.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> View attachment 247645


This isn't science lol, these are ads


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 22, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Alternative ending


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Alternative ending



Alternative alternative ending:


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247775








(yes I know I'm a mod but I cannot delete stuff I don't like to see lol)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2021)

(Ha ha just kidding, this gluten is $99)


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 247777


I bet you are also the sort of person to note most of the dinosaurs in Jurassic Park were actually from the Cretaceous period.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 22, 2021)

It's sad to see you go @Costello... you were one of the best


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 22, 2021)

BRA-VO!
*clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 22, 2021)

It's sad to see you go *daftpunk*, you were one of the best


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 23, 2021)

*Seems like it's safe! You go first!*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 23, 2021)

grayfruit has opened my eyes to comedy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 23, 2021)

Who else is excited for this mission that will ultimately show that, indeed there's life in mars and it comes in the shape of microbiology and algae?




No?
Is just me?
OKAY


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 23, 2021)

My kind of humor


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 24, 2021)

I admit I've accidently done it once with wet dog food.


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 248525


Well, no, I've said that, because I have an iPhone 5c


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 25, 2021)

*Time For Today's Poll...*



Just messing w you WiiMii, I use iPhone!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 25, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> *Time For Today's Poll...*
> View attachment 248529
> Just messing w you WiiMii, I use iPhone!


Android is better in every way.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 25, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 248334
> I admit I've accidently done it once with wet dog food.


Would you guys believe me if I told you that I've tried dog and cat food before?

Dog's tastes like All-Bran and Cat's like Greasy Tuna.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 25, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248320


gosh dang, i wish
having an epic fox on the world would be way better than the cut, colored hair strands from a barbershop floor we have now


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 25, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 248568



me who tries to learn spanish


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 25, 2021)

Veho said:


>


D*MN THAT'S TRAGIC, imagine having an account tag permanently written on your carpet  idk if I could go on like that


----------



## MockyLock (Feb 25, 2021)

Veho said:


>


That's sooooo true.
Anyone who lived this once in his life knows that pain....


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 25, 2021)

FIRST COMMENT REMOVED
GET THE CHAMPANGE AND PARTY POPPERS
in all seriousness, sorry.
(i... really don't like soda though. too tingly.)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)

This pic honestly says it all


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 248823


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 248655


Always been tempted to rock a Segway tbh.


----------



## draftguy (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 26, 2021)

TAG A 90's KID YOU MIGHT KNOW!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 27, 2021)

Any updates on BitCoins?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Feb 28, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 249134


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 28, 2021)

Veho said:


>


*its toy story all over again.*


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 1, 2021)

That has to be a false/staged image. I have not seen a policeman that is not the same body type or worse than the suspect in that for years.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Mar 1, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I fuckin' love this


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> View attachment 249288





hippy dave said:


> View attachment 249134


impossible


----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

@WiiMiiSwitch LL


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 2, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 249419


*the corruption has started. run.*


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-jail.584020/#post-9384790


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 2, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 249419


Longer, not forever.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 2, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 3, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Why the long face kid?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 249806


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 4, 2021)

Like I said to your mom last night, get ready, this is going to be long. 






###################################################################
###################################################################

Round two, baby. 






###################################################################
###################################################################

Round three, plenty more where that came from.


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 5, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Sadly this is true.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 249804


That is not Lucifer,that is real,ask *@Flame* ,he did something like that.


----------



## draftguy (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 5, 2021)

draftguy That newspaper clip reminded me that I have this:


----------



## draftguy (Mar 5, 2021)

(Glitch in the matrix)


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 5, 2021)

For the fishermen...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 5, 2021)

If indeed the best days of having a boat are the day you buy it and the day you sell it... I am not sure what that means here but I think that represents a solid plan.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 5, 2021)

Boat = Break Out Another Thousand ,   as any boat owner will tell you....Not cheap mans sport at all.


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Sadly this is true.


Sadly or luckily?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 5, 2021)

banjo2 said:


>



BRB, burning all my daft punk merch


----------



## air2004 (Mar 5, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> draftguy That newspaper clip reminded me that I have this:
> View attachment 250156


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 6, 2021)

https://dai.ly/x2e6wk6
South Park Lion Love


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 6, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 250265







Where is all the,the...................Stuff now ?!?!!?


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 6, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 250266
> 
> Where is all the,the...................Stuff now ?!?!!?


I have different vans


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)

乁( ⁰͡ Ĺ̯ ⁰͡ ) ㄏ


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)

This is something Flame would say:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)

Bootleg Bear!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)

ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 6, 2021)

Do we have: @Carter @todd and @ringo? 
Let's find out!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 7, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 250393


ID THAT PETR GRUFFRN


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 7, 2021)

I once got bitten by a puny Traschemys Scripta Elegans
WHO PLAYS WITH FUCKING CHELYDRA SERPENTINAS THOUGH?






EDIT: Just now I'm noticing Chinese at the bottom left corner.
That pretty much explains it


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 7, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 250429


Not for too long!

aaaanyways


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 8, 2021)

Suck my Organic Gummy Cherries


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

This one's for all you flashlight enthusiasts


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> This one's for all you flashlight enthusiasts
> View attachment 250699


This is definitely me when there's a package on the counter


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 10, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 250948


Take notes, that *will* be on the test.


----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 10, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I need to read the rest of this. This is effin' gold.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 10, 2021)

Mod's favourite cocking book


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 10, 2021)

@Scott_pilgrim


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 11, 2021)

I'M TOO OLD FOR THIS JOKE


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I'M TOO OLD FOR THIS JOKE



Juanita......You should REALLY look for a Woman now.....


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 11, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Juanita......You should REALLY look for a Woman now.....


Is yo momma available?
Maybe she can explain me the joke?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Is yo momma available?
> Maybe she can explain me the joke?



Sure,but you must search for yourself,no Idea where she just hangs out again....


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251252


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## UltraSUPRA (Mar 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251532


This is who we are.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Mar 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251610


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 251588


Updated Photo!


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 15, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 251908


Well the tomboy succubi might like that!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 15, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Well the tomboy succubi might like that!


Of course I like that, I am not a girl. I am a genderfluid femboy/tomboy


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 252152


Why is he throwing a pornhub sheep off a cliff?


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

Ifunny user, can confirm


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 252239


Hey, no politics


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Ifunny user, can confirm
> View attachment 252237


alright
*looks at alphabet*
tvgent


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



1B51004 said:


> alright
> "looks at alphabet"
> tvgent


We need a meaning, I got one,  a slur to discriminate against Indians


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 252304


I'm getting my lawyer, where did you get this pic of me?


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 17, 2021)

Veho said:


>



I don't see WiiWiiSwitch in this poll. no thanks


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 17, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> I don't see WiiWiiSwitch in this poll. no thanks


Here you go:


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 17, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 252340


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 252340


polly did it gud

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

<image pogged due to privacy concerns>


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> polly did it gud
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 252344



Oh no, Godzilla


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> View attachment 252345


To the furry con


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> To the furry con


I think its the elevator trying to say this: 
*¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> To the furry con


me getting dragged to furry-con


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 17, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 252405




LoL. I like the latter saying of the 2nd pic.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 17, 2021)

Idk if I've sent this before
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my atari using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 18, 2021)

#2 Thou Shalt Not Call Me Polly!
JK with you. OK enough already.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 18, 2021)

pollandroidy pocket


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 18, 2021)

Spoiler: Context



https://gbatemp.net/threads/welcome-to-hell.585103/#post-9406094


Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> Choose heaven instead.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Now I want a pizza with its crust stuffed with pineapple puree to make the "pineapple in pizza" and finish the collection.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 18, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Is it possible to dislike a post?


----------



## zeello (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 19, 2021)

@GhostLatte


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 19, 2021)

I am not very good at making good pictures but here


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 19, 2021)

Got a genuine lolirl from this one


----------



## draftguy (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 19, 2021)

I doubt there's ever a time where crocs are _not_ cursed, but still.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 19, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 252995


prices go up every time he posts a poll


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 19, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> prices go up every time he posts a poll


Only when he post good ones....So be awhile till it goes up again. lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Only when he post good ones....So be awhile till it goes up again. lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


>



where does that video come from?
I mean, what made them react like that?
I saw the gif many times and always wondered


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 19, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> where does that video come from?
> I mean, what made them react like that?
> I saw the gif many times and always wondered


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2021)

""Seafront property. _Extremely_ easy beach access."


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 20, 2021)

Veho said:


> ""Seafront property. _Extremely_ easy beach access."


Added bonus that anybody that survives the trip to it will probably be nice and dry by the time they get back.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 20, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Sadly I think I know it....
Rick Ashley's stupid song!
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I wanna fuck a werewolf and I'm proud


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 21, 2021)

*GBATEMP Role Reversal....*


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 253370



i like how you are driving.

nice little easter egg


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 21, 2021)

My polls


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 22, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> My polls


Ahh don't be so hard on yourself......just switch to Apple. No apples look like trash cans.


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Ahh don't be so hard on yourself......just switch to Apple. No apples look like trash cans.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 23, 2021)

It sure would make for an interesting party trick.


----------



## banjo2 (Mar 23, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I had to think about that one for a moment, haha


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 23, 2021)

*gbatemp handshake failure?????*


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 23, 2021)

Clearly on GBAtemp if they are rocking a CRT and old school mechanical keyboard.
Granted the CRT and old school mechanical keyboard fan club is not likely after them for destroying such artefacts but I guess you can't win them all.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 24, 2021)

JK mods....Love you all.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 24, 2021)

Not In My House.....


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253868


What are you talking about, that's clearly Vision's dad, *H*indsight.


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253868


It is a family tradition I guess


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253767


ew no
like on salads and stuff i get
but sometimes i see people put it on pizza of all things
thats a greater sin than pineapple on pizza

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 253803


a flyswatter fixes all four, coincidentally.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 253954


great, now i'm imagining FNaF screams pitch-shifted to shake it off.
thanks.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 24, 2021)

ignore the shitty border


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 25, 2021)

*Profiling and Police abuse!


 *


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 25, 2021)

*Pre-pandemic 2020*
*

 *


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 254066


How would that even work?


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 25, 2021)

Congrats to @alexander1970 and @WiiMiiSwitch on they're new baby. Wish them well together.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 25, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Congrats to @alexander1970 and @WiiMiiSwitch on they're new baby. Wish them well together.
> View attachment 254100


NO!!!!!!


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 25, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> NO!!!!!!


What? You guys split up already? Who's taking the kids?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 25, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> What? You guys split up already? Who's taking the kids?


WE WERE NEVER MARRIED


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 26, 2021)

Erase & try again from scratch plzkthx


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 26, 2021)

*It Takes A Little While To Load, But Wait For It, Is Funny!*


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 26, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Aw can we keep him?


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 26, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Aw can we keep him?


Ok, but you have to feed and walk him!


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 26, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 254321


Took me a minute to figure out what they were doing....lol. Hey when you gotta go, you gotta go!


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 27, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>


Reported.


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 28, 2021)

Facebook can be weird


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Mar 28, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Did they really make a Pringles game just so they could turn RTX on


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 28, 2021)

@alexander1970 & @WiiMiiSwitch


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 28, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 254894
> @alexander1970 & @WiiMiiSwitch


Everything besides that last part is relevant


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 30, 2021)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/poll-im-outta-of-poll-ideas.585924/page-2#post-9422206


----------



## draftguy (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 2, 2021)

If we are doing GBAtemp themed ones these days then in honour of
https://gbatemp.net/entry/i-really-returned-as-staff.18650/


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 5, 2021)

Where muh dam fruity pebbles at?!




To think he was in his 30's during this

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 256596


Context:https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/its-gonna-be-may

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Once you read that here's the last bit of knowledge you need to understand this meme: outside of Japan these noodles are sometimes called "mee". So, it's gonna be mee.


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Context:https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/its-gonna-be-may
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Once you read that here's the last bit of knowledge you need to understand this meme: outside of Japan these noodles are sometimes called "mee". So, it's gonna be mee.



I thought it was a reference to Justin Timberlake's old hairstyle. 

Noodles - noodle hair - Justin Timberlake - It's gonna be me - "it's gonna be May". 



Talk about a level 3 meme.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Context:https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/its-gonna-be-may
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Once you read that here's the last bit of knowledge you need to understand this meme: outside of Japan these noodles are sometimes called "mee". So, it's gonna be mee.


Actually the context for the noodles is Justin Timberlake's 90's hair.


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Actually the context for the noodles is Justin Timberlake's 90's hair.
> 
> View attachment 256600


Looks I looked too deeply into the meme


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Looks I looked too deeply into the meme


When you look too deeply into the meme, the meme may start looking back into you


----------



## draftguy (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 8, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I DATED THE GUY WHO KILLED MY DAD(NOT CLICKBAIT)(GONE WRONG)


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 10, 2021)

me after the whole WiIMIISwitch thing :


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## zeello (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 257637


Nah. You just need better friends.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 257643


Bet you wish you were a grower, eh?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 11, 2021)

Veho said:


> Bet you wish you were a grower, eh?




I can't "freeball" in shorts


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2021)

What kind of self respecting adventurer that made it far enough to have gold pauldrons/spaulders did not take it anyway, and kill the frog to see if it had any loot?
Calling unrealistic.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 257778


One day the kernel will update to include my .b type PCMCIA wifi card. I will show you then.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2021)

WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW? 






Mayochup and Kranch can go take a hike, the new king of condiments is in town.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2021)

Is that an image from 2011 or have UK supermarkets just discovered memes?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 12, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that an image from 2011 or have UK supermarkets just discovered memes?


As far as I know
Europe banned memes
Then just last year the UK did... something, and memes aren’t banned in the UK now


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)

A+ subtitles


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 12, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257838


Quick tip children:
Don’t actually urinate on jellyfish stings 
It is a myth


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Is that an image from 2011 or have UK supermarkets just discovered memes?


Not sure what part of it is a "meme".


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 12, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I'd fugging hate driving with that ladder permanently in the way of my vision.

Apart from that, 10/10 practical.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2021)

Veho said:


> Not sure what part of it is a "meme".


After the internet got over caturday then everything was bacon flavoured*. Or are you a true believe and "bacon is love, bacon is life" is how you roll?

*videos in picture thread again, and internet archaeology at that


----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> After the internet got over caturday then everything was bacon flavoured*. Or are you a true believe and "bacon is love, bacon is life" is how you roll?


I will neither confirm nor deny any allegations of me partaking in the bacon maymay, on this forum or elsewhere   
Bacon is _LIFE_ 
That being said. testing out a quirky flavor for a limited time is a standard marketing gimmick and really not a meme. As long as it's limited to one condiment, that's all it is. Once you have flavored vodka, air fresheners and soap, you're undeniably in meme territory.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 13, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Quick tip children:
> Don’t actually urinate on jellyfish stings
> It is a myth


But yes if a jellyfish stings you....You have every right to go pee on it!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 257981


IDK what kind of weird disinformation campaign this is, but British people call it candy floss.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Where my screen landed as I was scrolling down the thread


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2021)

I did actually get a dehydrator the other month, though have not gone and done any meat with it yet.

Most surprising development thus far. Lettuce does have a taste. It tastes much like you would expect but for those that say it has none then you are wrong.

Best thing so far. Had some sour ish apple sauce and some quite sour plums. Mixed it and chucked it on the "fruit rollup" pan. Made what is usually called fruit leather and it was delicious.

and now cooking thread has invaded funny pictures as well.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2021)

I am sorely tempted to buy a food dehydrator every time I pass one, but deep down I know I won't really use it past the first few experiments after which it would join The Pile never to be used again.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> IDK what kind of weird disinformation campaign this is, but British people call it candy floss.


THATS the one you took issue with? And you were just fine with the french one?


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> THATS the one you took issue with? And you were just fine with the french one?


The French are weird, that's established.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2021)

Veho said:


> I am sorely tempted to buy a food dehydrator every time I pass one, but deep down I know I won't really use it past the first few experiments after which it would join The Pile never to be used again.


They are really good for raising bread/yeast doughs, drying herbs, drying fruit (bananas don't necessarily want to break your teeth like some of the supermarket offerings, mango with chilli powder on it is delicious.

Will be trying meat before too long but at the same time I would note if you have a smoker or something and use that it might be a harder sell.

As far as "the pile" then while I have some tools like that then kitchen gadgets wise then I make an effort to find a use for things or something I can do. Air fryer for instance makes wonderful crisps (did also dehydrate some potatoes before air frying them, less hassle but not as nice as doing them normally), chips, samosas and apparently scotch eggs.

All that said if you could have it such that it takes up space on someone else's counter and then occasionally borrow use of it (similar idea to having a friend with a boat and just providing some booze when you go out on it) then that would be acceptable.


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Apr 14, 2021)

this is such an amazing time capsule, really shows how society and the forums have changed throughout the years


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 258303


Every JRPG ever.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 15, 2021)

Uiaad said:


>


Is it though?
At one point yeah, even sometimes for laser printers.

Today everything seems to come with starter cartridges/toner that lasts not so very long at all, or if you are foolish enough to go for ink over superior laser goodness then at current volumes of printing that most do then still dry up.



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 258304


My name's Lix, or if I wanted them to understand me "meum nomen est Lix".


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> My name's Lix, or if I wanted them to understand me "meum nomen est Lix".


"Licks"? 
LIX is 69 in Latin numerals, it checks out


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2021)

Goals


----------



## Uiaad (Apr 15, 2021)

Who hurt you @FAST6191? I personally must meet the person who deleted the humour from your soul and replaced it with a 1990's digital address book.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 15, 2021)

Uiaad said:


> Who hurt you @FAST6191? I personally must meet the person who deleted the humour from your soul and replaced it with a 1990's digital address book.


It was the 90s and I had just watched robocop but cheaped out and did my own surgery.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2021)

E: I meant to post this in memes thread


----------



## draftguy (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 16, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 258652


First thing I thought of when I saw this was Corpse Bride


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 16, 2021)

Veho said:


>


hate it when that happens


----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> hate it when that happens


"Next time, on Extreme House Flippers, the team faces their greatest challenge yet..."


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 19, 2021)

Veho said:


>



So this is your doing...


----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 19, 2021)

This funnybones anime edition r34 reboot is odd


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## chillozopher (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 20, 2021)

Prepare your self: Original Content in the EoF:


----------



## draftguy (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Uiaad said:


>


Fuckin' Truth

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


Am I the only one who hears a Japanese voice saying this meme?


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 21, 2021)

air2004 said:


> Am I the only one who hears a Japanese voice saying this meme?



Nope you are not alone


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 259457


that isn't a caucasic butt


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 21, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## zeello (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## chillozopher (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 22, 2021)

chillozopher said:


> View attachment 259587


sexy.... but... i dont get the funny part...


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 23, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> sexy.... but... i dont get the funny part...


Were they not kidding when they said you would go blind?


----------



## Louse (Apr 23, 2021)

chillozopher said:


> View attachment 259587


i bet you wont last 5 minutes playing this game


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Apr 23, 2021)

chillozopher said:


> View attachment 259587


Why don't they turn around?


Also, a 2003 thread is still going? Jeez, that's old, and surprising.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)

@aadz93


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @aadz93
> View attachment 259699




Niggas really be like that, especially when they be like "match up", you roll a fatty they roll a flamingo leg


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 23, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Niggas really be like that, especially when they be like "match up", you roll a fatty they roll a flamingo leg


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 259702


You roll fat joint, many weed, they roll thin joint, little weed


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 23, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 259702



When you friend asks to "match" meaning, match their weight, I roll a gram they roll a gram, Total of 2grams all together, 

I roll


 


They roll





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> You roll fat joint, many weed, they roll thin joint, little weed



I was gonna say something, but I've seen kids your age smoking bud so nvm


----------



## zeello (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 23, 2021)

zeello said:


>


Sister: Just go down the slide, the pool isn't that deep
The pool:


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 259914


You say that but
https://www.chichester.co.uk/news/m...-she-worries-could-claim-someones-life-836444
https://www.chichester.co.uk/news/transport/three-year-wait-fill-a27-potholes-854406
Was going through there a year or two back. Was like a rumble test for the car. Would hate to have to do a motorbike.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 24, 2021)

Ain't gonna lie had me going at first


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 259940
> 
> Ain't gonna had me going at first


THIS MF SPITTIN


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 24, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## LDAsh (Apr 25, 2021)

Behold... llamalinus


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2021)

I feel attacked


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Apr 27, 2021)

Those creps be looking drippy, cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 260438


I could have sworn it was Doug Jones.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2021)

Uiaad said:


>


Plan to reenact the following but easier on the forearms?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 30, 2021)

TOMORROW


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 1, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (May 1, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 1, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2021)

Posting videos in the pictures thread again but as of that last one then relevant



Better do a token effort though


----------



## hippy dave (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 1, 2021)

It's like they know me  ;O;


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 1, 2021)

@Ericzander


----------



## hippy dave (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 2, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 2, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 2, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 3, 2021)




----------



## smallissue (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 4, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hippy dave (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 4, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I dont get the funny...


----------



## Vila_ (May 4, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get the funny...


loss

| |l
| |-


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 4, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 261508



Rêh-füse = junk/trash/rubbish/waste

Rē - fūse = to be against not willing, inability


English is fun


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 261518
> 
> View attachment 261519


https://izismile.com/2011/09/08/incredible_impressions_of_birds_on_glass_12_pics.html


 
Those are my favourite.

Also pictures thread so song


Though I am now curious about crisp packets needing a knife to open.


----------



## draftguy (May 5, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 261672


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 5, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> View attachment 261740


What's the meme?


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What's the meme?


This isn't The Meme Box...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> This isn't The Meme Box...






In case you didn't notice


----------



## hippy dave (May 6, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 261729



I heard about the sheep that eats seaweed and seasons itself
https://www.slowfood.org.uk/ff-products/north-ronaldsay-sheep/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/earth/story/20150924-north-ronaldsay-sheep-eat-seaweed-and-little-else
But this is an interesting development.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 6, 2021)

FREE MY HOMIE HE AIN'T DO NOTHING WRONG


----------



## Veho (May 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 6, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 7, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Related:


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 261977


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 261977
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 7, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (May 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> FREE MY HOMIE HE AIN'T DO NOTHING WRONG
> View attachment 261846


The one time I wish the cops didn't show up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


Truth


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (May 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 9, 2021)

IDK if it's just me but the 4 posts above this one aren't showing images, but I could see them in the quote if I hit reply.
Let's find out if this one shows:


----------



## Uiaad (May 9, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> DK if it's just me but the 4 posts above this one aren't showing images, but I could see them in the quote if I hit reply.
> Let's find out if this one shows:



All showing fine this side buddy, gonna have to go with


----------



## hippy dave (May 9, 2021)

Uiaad said:


> All showing fine this side buddy, gonna have to go with


That one didn't show for me either actually (currently browsing with Chrome on Android), but they all do if i switch the browser to Desktop Site.


----------



## Uiaad (May 9, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> That one didn't show for me either actually (currently browsing with Chrome on Android), but they all do if i switch the browser to Desktop Site.


I've had a bit of that with the latest Android chrome too, kinda why I've been using FF as a backup


----------



## hippy dave (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (May 9, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (May 9, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> IDK if it's just me but the 4 posts above this one aren't showing images, but I could see them in the quote if I hit reply.


Same


----------



## hippy dave (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 9, 2021)

Uiaad said:


>


Well, I mean, it works... 

https://www.addictioncenter.com/news/2020/01/fda-approves-cocaine-nasal-spray/


----------



## AncientBoi (May 9, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 262221



Hey, Watch that!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 10, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 10, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> View attachment 262405


So funny i forgot to laugh


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 10, 2021)

by @BigOnYa


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (May 10, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 11, 2021)

i love the sudden outbreak of star trek memes. such a good show.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> I was gonna say something, but I've seen kids your age smoking bud so nvm


I should clarify, i haven't done weed


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (May 11, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I should clarify, i haven't done weed


I remember when I was your age, A kid begged for me not to tell on him for vaping


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 262456


If you say so


----------



## hippy dave (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Chary (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (May 11, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (May 11, 2021)

Is it wrong when it annoys me when people use the term Gargoyle wrongly? Gargoyles are used to stop water from running down the side of buildings these would be Grotesques

Wow ... I feel like I'm slowly turning in to @FAST6191 

MEDIC!!!


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2021)

Uiaad said:


> Is it wrong when it annoys me when people use the term Gargoyle wrongly? Gargoyles are used to stop water from running down the side of buildings these would be Grotesques


All gargoyles are grotesques, but not all grotesques are gargoyles. 

You are becoming FAST6191. I'm afraid it's incurable. We can slow it down but not stop or reverse it. The best thing to do is just lean into it and be FAST.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 11, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 262476


Mood


----------



## Uiaad (May 11, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2021)

Veho said:


> All gargoyles are grotesques, but not all grotesques are gargoyles.
> 
> You are becoming FAST6191. I'm afraid it's incurable. We can slow it down but not stop or reverse it. The best thing to do is just lean into it and be FAST.


Guess I will have to request a username change to FAST6192.

Also gopnick is Russian for grotesque. Learn something every day it seems.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 11, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 262476


Same energy


----------



## hippy dave (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (May 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (May 13, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (May 15, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (May 15, 2021)

Veho said:


>


awesome but where's thanos car


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> awesome but where's thanos car


----------



## Something whatever (May 15, 2021)

*We sound alike*


----------



## draftguy (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 15, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



draftguy said:


> View attachment 263023



Reminds me of  the ending in Mario party ds


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 16, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## AsPika2219 (May 16, 2021)

Best stunt ever!











Spiderman Transformers Edition!


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (May 16, 2021)

Veho said:


>


They left the door open


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 16, 2021)

this cant exactly go into the meme box so here you guys go
took me at least 15-20 mins, possibly 30



bonus points if you name the episode where the chalk markings came from


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 16, 2021)

@polly


----------



## FAST6191 (May 17, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Having recently spent some time playing various fallout games, and a lot of post apocalypse type stuff in general, I am having a hard time with some of those.


----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 263234


@PipeWarp 
@PineappleGod 
@Stealphie


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (May 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @PipeWarp
> @PineappleGod
> @Stealphie


HORNY POLICE
uhh, I mean supreme


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 18, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 263161




Omg/ hahaha. Has @BigOnYa seen this? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PineappleGod said:


> HORNY POLICE
> uhh, I mean supreme



hehehe glad I didn't make that list [sneaks away in silence]


----------



## AncientBoi (May 18, 2021)

Veho said:


>



 1. Different type of shoe on male
 2. Floor buffer on a rug
 3. Sleeves not the same on female
 4. Lock on fridgerator
 5. Fridgerator used as cleaning closet
 6. Books in kitchen cabinet
 7. Handle on cabinet on wrong side
 8. No handles on other cabinets
 9. Fridgerator door left open
10. Cabinet door left open
11. Clock is counter clockwise
12. Nighttime at kitchen window, while daytime at door
13. There are 30 days in June. Not 31
14. Carrots do Not grow on trees
15. No Door
16. Only one pant leg is rolled up
17. Chair missing a caster
18. Chair doesn't belong in kitchen
19. Male in the way in kitchen
20. Front door to kitchen
21. Female cleaning at an odd hour

I win!


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> 1. Different type of shoe on male
> 2. Floor buffer on a rug
> 3. Sleeves not the same on female
> 4. Lock on fridgerator
> ...




Treasure Island is not by Shakespeare, so that's one you missed, and that means one of the things you listed isn't a mistake. But which one?


----------



## draftguy (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 18, 2021)

Veho said:


>


well, that's a first to me
A Veho's post without any likes


----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (May 19, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263563


I actually tried that sandwich last year when it came out, sounds like a strange combination but its very amazing, it was kinda sad when they stpped selling them after pride month, hopefully they put them back on this year


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 20, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263703


But, _BUT_, what if we burn most of the autumn leaves and create an artificial scarcity?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2021)

@Chary


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (May 22, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Fucking truth


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 263563







White guy is Tom Kenny btw


----------



## GhostLatte (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 22, 2021)

Veho said:


>



AHH
Edit: omg the drs name is dr Richard payne


----------



## hippy dave (May 22, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (May 22, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 263874


I'd say twenty at the latest.


----------



## hippy dave (May 22, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I'd say twenty at the latest.


As someone significantly older than that, I disagree.


----------



## draftguy (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 23, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 23, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 264026


there is an obvious joke im not gonna make here


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 23, 2021)

Veho said:


>



It has 2 u keys


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 24, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> there is an obvious joke im not gonna make here



Deep fried pussy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 24, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Deep fried pussy


well, that wasn't the joke


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Louse (May 24, 2021)

Veho said:


>


_Delicious, finally, some good fucking food._


----------



## Vila_ (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2021)

Louse said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 26, 2021)

(except scout, that is)


----------



## Louse (May 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 264296
> (except scout, that is)


can confirm, TF2 is gay central station


----------



## GhostLatte (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 27, 2021)

is this polly


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 27, 2021)

Veho said:


>


*tips fedora*
M'Laguiole
also fun fact: there's a website dedicated to cheese
https://www.cheese.com/


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 27, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 264473


"yb better"?
...just when i thought i saw all of the internet slang...hgnnnnnnn...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 27, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> "yb better"?
> ...just when i thought i saw all of the internet slang...hgnnnnnnn...


people who go on to every tweet in existence and reply "yb better", mainly prominent in black twitter/rap twitter, basically the black version of people who spam fan cams


----------



## 1B51004 (May 27, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> people who go on to every tweet in existence and reply "yb better", mainly prominent in black twitter/rap twitter, basically the black version of people who spam fan cams


oohhh...
that explains it. i dont have a twitter, and i dont look at stan tweets enough to "learn their language"
then again... why would you?


----------



## 1B51004 (May 27, 2021)

sorry, but i had this stupid and genius thought a couple weeks ago but i couldn't execute it because i was swamped with school.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 27, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hippy dave (May 28, 2021)




----------



## zeello (May 28, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 28, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 28, 2021)

Apollyon
 
only isaac players (not me lol) will get this joke


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (May 28, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> Apollyon
> View attachment 264667
> only isaac players (not me lol) will get this joke



Polly


----------



## 1B51004 (May 28, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> Polly


congrats! you got the joke!!!


----------



## hippy dave (May 29, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 29, 2021)

Field medics.


----------



## AHB (May 30, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (May 30, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 264895


“I’m gae”
“Netflix/Hulu/Disney+/Amazon Video doesn’t have the show I wanna watch, but I don’t wanna watch the other 30 shows I’ve already started right now, can we start paying for the one video streaming service that does have this show?”
“It’s too hard for a child to get away with murder anymoreeeeeee so I’m not even gonna try”
“Vegetable bad”


----------



## AHB (May 30, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 264895


Yep, checks out.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (May 30, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 264895


I guess this is supposed to be an exaggeration? Actually it is painfully accurate and not only with kids in the sense of "10 year old".

It was in the year 2014 when I was to meet a younger acquaintance (very young adult at the time) after school. I sat there reading a book waiting for her. The young people came out of the school building, some started talking to each other.

A boy asked a girl: "Can I have your phone for a minute? I want to check […] on the internet."
The girl took her phone out, turned on the display and gasped. "*NO!!*" she screamed at him, "You can't have it! The battery is low!"
Boy: "It takes only a few seconds."
Girl: "*No! No! No!* The battery is low! I have to listen to music! I want music in the bus. My battery is almost empty! You can't have it! I HAVE TO LISTEN TO MUSIC!"


Believe it or not: True story. I just couldn't stop facepalming. As if she would have to stop breathing once the stupid phone shuts down on low battery.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 30, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> I guess this is supposed to be an exaggeration? Actually it is painfully accurate and not only with kids in the sense of "10 year old".
> 
> It was in the year 2014 when I was to meet a younger acquaintance (very young adult at the time) after school. I sat there reading a book waiting for her. The young people came out of the school building, some started talking to each other.
> 
> ...




Yeah, it doesn’t seem to really be an exaggeration honestly- it’s unsettling and unfortunately true
It’s beyond pathetic to make such a scene because someone wants their music on the schoolbus



Spoiler: Rant



People are scarily dependent on music in their lives-

Some people literally can’t sleep without music
Some people are only emotionally stable because they have music to give them fake emotions to feel better
Some people would just be kinda lifeless without music
Some people would lose their personality without music or have a completely different view on the world

Like
It’s not healthy

Neither is the fact that the most popular artists of today are just damaged traumatized and/or mentally ill people who just make songs about horrible life experiences
Which also does not help the youth of today.

Some people cannot exist without music, yet get at least 30% of their negative emotions from it
Some people cannot live without music because they need it to have enough positivity in their lives

It’s pathetic


----------



## hippy dave (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 30, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Girl: "*No! No! No!* The battery is low! I have to listen to music! I want music in the bus. My battery is almost empty! You can't have it! I HAVE TO LISTEN TO MUSIC!"
> Believe it or not: True story. I just couldn't stop facepalming. As if she would have to stop breathing once the stupid phone shuts down on low battery.


I've seen this happen in the 90s with Walkmen. 
(For all you youngins out there, a "Walkman" was a portable music player that read storage media called "cassettes".)
(It was like an MP3 player but worse.) 
Anyway, I've seen fistfights break out over people draining other people's batteries. 



aadz93 said:


> View attachment 264895


*>le "kids these days" maymay* 
Whichever boomer made this meme chose a too recent decade as an example of "glory days", because kids in the 90s were more like "I spent 500 hours trying to get the swimsuit ending to Super Metroid / mom didn't want to drive me to Hot Topic so now I'm gonna mope about it, grunge gets me".


----------



## AHB (May 30, 2021)

Veho said:


> I've seen this happen in the 90s with Walkmen.
> (For all you youngins out there, a "Walkman" was a portable music player that read storage media called "cassettes".)
> (It was like an MP3 player but worse.)
> Anyway, I've seen fistfights break out over people draining other people's batteries.
> ...


Less malding, more funny.


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 31, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (May 31, 2021)

AHB said:


> View attachment 264893


hm, looking into this, i have reason to believe that this is inside of a Publix. There are multiple aisles and there's a Publix with boar's head brand sandwich stuff near me
yes, im overanalyzing a funny picture.
edit: GUYS I FOUND IT
ok its not that breaking of a discovery
BUT LOOK
https://www.ralphs.com/pl/specialty-cheeses/13005?fulfillment=all
apperently their employees at Los Angeles have a... history, to say the least, of doing this


Spoiler: lore



the cheese bar at the grocery store near my place... pic.twitter.com/DBBYOw4Y2Z— Marie Lum 林 (@PuccaNoodles) February 16, 2019



now we just need someone to check if it's still there.


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> apperently their employees at one location have a... history, to say the least, of doing this
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ral...QCvcQ_AUoAXoECAEQAw&biw=1536&bih=722&dpr=1.25


Oh hey, I remember them: 






I thought it was a one-off but it appears to be a trend.


----------



## 1B51004 (May 31, 2021)

Veho said:


> Oh hey, I remember them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i updated my post. it appears the shop with this stuff is located in Los Angeles
we just need someone to check if they're still doing it lol


----------



## AncientBoi (May 31, 2021)

[takes my clothes off, takes my own pic of me, then I post it on this thread]

Happy now? sheesh


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



OldBoi said:


> [takes my clothes off, takes my own pic of me, then I post it on this thread]
> 
> Happy now? sheesh


It says "funny", not "upsetting".


----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 31, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2021)

True afaict


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 1, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> True afaict
> View attachment 265059



Yuuuuck girls. lol


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 265149


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2021)

Happy month!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Every June be like this


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2021)

leaked pic of my wikipedia article


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 265444


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)

legend


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)

osu comments are really something


----------



## air2004 (Jun 3, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Now that's the world's smallest violin


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 265490


I wonder why people cry when they come out

like
If it’s that stressful don’t do it?
Or is it crying from relief?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2021)

waking up to this was an experience


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2021)

for those of you wondering: this is about lebron james


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2021)

"Figures, it was Scott Pilgrim"


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 265762


I mean it obviously worked, didn't it?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2021)

Veho said:


> I mean it obviously worked, didn't it?


Potential chat-up line: "I go down like the Titanic"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 6, 2021)

hd quality meme


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 6, 2021)

@x65943  is this true


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 6, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> “I’m gae”
> “It’s too hard for a child to get away with murder anymoreeeeeee so I’m not even gonna try”


>im in this post and i dont like it


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 6, 2021)

"It’s no longer required that you stick to the rivers and the lakes that you’re used to."


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 265783
> "It’s no longer required that you stick to the rivers and the lakes that you’re used to."


The CDC says that, but TLC still maintains we shouldn't. Granted, they only have anecdotal evidence.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 6, 2021)

Veho said:


> The CDC says that, but TLC still maintains we shouldn't. Granted, they only have anecdotal evidence.


I heard they haven't updated their research in decades

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> I heard they haven't updated their research in decades


To be fair, they're understaffed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2021)

Ah yes, my favorite brand, Beat by Dr. Dry


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah yes, my favorite brand, Beat by Dr. Dry




Unlike you to complain about nintendo having merch


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Unlike you to complain about nintendo having merch




Um, what? Excuse me?


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

FREE TO BE ME 

IN THE WIND


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

is "polly" in the room with us right now?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

@Lilith Valentine


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @Lilith Valentine
> View attachment 266019


I do both ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

saw this meme and decided to make it relatable for non-ancient people(the original had mario kart 64)


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> saw this meme and decided to make it relatable for non-ancient people(the original had mario kart 64)
> View attachment 266026


Someone edit Fortnite into this to rustle a few jimmies.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 7, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Unlike you to complain about nintendo having merch



Finally, a doctor i can trust. He already died once, he must be an expert at open heart operations!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> saw this meme and decided to make it relatable for non-ancient people(the original had mario kart 64)
> View attachment 266026


they're playing halo... on an n64?
modding really has gone far, too far in fact.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 7, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Kinky.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 7, 2021)

Veho said:


>






--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 265027
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>



Never underestimate the power of cheese.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2021)

What more can I say?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

this is funny out of context


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 266180


People don't realize having kids is optional? Haven't they heard of contraception? I blame bad sex ed.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 8, 2021)

Veho said:


> People don't realize having kids is optional? Haven't they heard of contraception? I blame bad sex ed.


sex ed? Now that's an Ed, Edd n Eddy episode I'd actually care to watch for once



Scott_pilgrim said:


> saw this meme and decided to make it relatable for non-ancient people(the original had mario kart 64)
> View attachment 266026


Ah, yes. The good old days playing Halo 2 on my Nintendo 64


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2021)

x65943 said:


> sex ed? Now that's an Ed, Edd n Eddy episode I'd actually care to watch for once


You're in luck! The amount of Ed, Edd n Eddy X Kanker Sisters "fanart" out there is absolutely staggering. 

(The amount of Plank "fanart" is also staggering, but for different reasons.)


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 8, 2021)

Veho said:


> People don't realize having kids is optional? Haven't they heard of contraception? I blame bad sex ed.


For the majority of people it's societal expectations that get them. But yeah there's still the noticeable proportion that can't get the hang of contraception.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 8, 2021)

Yep totally my life at the moment


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 8, 2021)

me


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

@Mama Looigi


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @Mama Looigi
> View attachment 266314


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

leaked pics of veho with his wife


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @Mama Looigi
> View attachment 266314


Starting with those American stereotypes early I see.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> @Mama Looigi
> View attachment 266314


I remember that scene from family guy
is that from something else originaly?
Or was it a family guy reference?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 10, 2021)

more french slander


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 10, 2021)

this is a apng


----------



## draftguy (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>


is the gray guy you, @Veho  ?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 11, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> is the gray guy you, @Veho  ?


it's actually @x65943


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

Veho said:


> Field medics.


This is my weakness!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)

Veho said:


>


There's no food on the table! Actually, there's no table!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2021)

Can you spot the tiny error in this picture announcing Nike's new Nike Air Force 1 Low:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 12, 2021)

Are they Nike's new shoes or the knockoff Piike Air featuring a New Zealand independence flag for some reason?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Are they Nike's new shoes or the knockoff Piike Air featuring a New Zealand independence flag for some reason?


Shouldn't be:
πIKΣ  Air?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 266838


I thought the point of the LGBT movement was equality and _not_ the oppression of traditional values…?


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I thought the point of the LGBT movement was equality and _not_ the oppression of traditional values…?


It actually turns out that the sentiment wasn't entirely serious.... but was in fact just quite funny. I suppose that's why it wasn't in the "post here serious political opinion picures thread"


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 266970


Hardly the worst thing to happen from gummy bears


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Flame (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I thought the point of the LGBT movement was equality and _not_ the oppression of traditional values…?


depends on who you ask, really


----------



## draftguy (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> depends on who you ask, really


That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2021)

Flame said:


> View attachment 266993


I don't remember Cornwall being a part of Wessex?

Also better summary and once more being a dirty rebel and doing videos in the pictures thread



Better do something though


----------



## Flame (Jun 14, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't remember Cornwall being a part of Wessex?



I do.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 16, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 267003



Hey, thats my reply! Stop posting it!


----------



## draftguy (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 17, 2021)

the duality of man


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 18, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



draftguy said:


> View attachment 267209


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2021)

If you're not watching Letterkenny you really should be.


----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2021)

Daily Fail circa 2000


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 19, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 267481
> Daily Fail circa 2000


Ah yes, an interconnected network of the entire world is just a fad.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 20, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 20, 2021)

Is that Bilbo Potter? I'm not familiarized with the board game.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 20, 2021)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> View attachment 267519


I mean… I can understand his hate for bloatware.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 20, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I mean… I can understand his hate for bloatware.




Get a Google pixel Factory unlocked, the only app that's pre installed that I don't use is YouTube VR 

No bloat


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 20, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Get a Google pixel


Oh yeah, I wouldn't suggest anyone to get a phone that _doesn't_ run stock Android, but sadly it's the ones with a crappy, custom UI and filled with bloatware that are mainstream.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 20, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Oh yeah, I wouldn't suggest anyone to get a phone that _doesn't_ run stock Android, but sadly it's the ones with a crappy, custom UI and filled with bloatware that are mainstream.



Any Samsung phone should have a custom ROM installed, or atleast root, that's how you can remove system apps something I haven't needed to do on my pixel 2


don't buy an android if you don't know if can be rooted, or has twrp support, most brand phones, and allwinner devices are supported, if they arent factory locked usually, no im not talking of a sim lock either


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Twitch


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 21, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


The years have not been kind to Sam


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 22, 2021)

Lazy OC


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 22, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I present you... *Laura *from Barcelona
*







*


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I present you... *Laura *from Barcelona
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2021)

Brings a whole new meaning to Twin Peaks


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 267732


cant believe he would say such things
worse than being a pedo /s


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 23, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 267346


finally, someone who gets me!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 267852


Does the fullgamecrat include the dlc-crat?


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 23, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> Does the fullgamecrat include the dlc-crat?


no but you can get the gamecrat of the year edition to get it all.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> finally, someone who gets me!


Imagine finally finding someone who gets you, and it's Adam Sandler.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 23, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Imagine finally finding someone who gets you, and it's Adam Sandler.


is that a good thing or a bad thing? because ur making it sound like a bad thing


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> is that a good thing or a bad thing? because ur making it sound like a bad thing


I've never lived it myself, but I imagine it to be a bad thing.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 23, 2021)

everyone when the politics section was created:


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jun 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> everyone when the politics section was created:
> View attachment 267855


World News, Current Events & Politics forum be like:




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 267857


also i've seen this image before but i just realized that mickey's pants turned into amogus


----------



## draftguy (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 25, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 268091


Would not be acceptable if that was a doctor's response to that imo for more than one reason


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 26, 2021)

Veho said:


>



Get some Africanized honeybees


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2021)

It's finally here!


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 27, 2021)

Don't wanna operate in the wrong district


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jun 28, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 268342


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 28, 2021)

something's up


----------



## draftguy (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 29, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> View attachment 268407
> something's up


I have the same warning level as you
Even though I improved my behavior


----------



## Kingy (Jun 29, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I have the same warning level as you
> Even though I improved my behavior


You've honestly improved so much from before. You should definitely talk with a staff member about it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 30, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>




You put water into a cup, it BECOMES the cup,  you put it in to a bottle it BECOMES the bottle, put it in a tea pot it BECOMES the teapot....

Now water can flow....or it can Crash..

Be water my friend


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2021)

Succinct.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2021)

That might be one of the more character focused retellings of Dune I have ever seen. Though I am not sure what the mouse is supposed to be.


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> That might be one of the more character focused retellings of Dune I have ever seen. Though I am not sure what the mouse is supposed to be.


That's Muad Dib, the desert mouse. Paul took that as his Fremen name. In the movie there is a silhouette of a mouse on the smaller moon of Arrakis, hence the large crescent, small crescent, mouse. "Mouse on the second moon."


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2021)

That is embarassing. Could probably recount the family tree of Atreides line including the sequels but neglected that.

Anyway blessed are the solar panels


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 2, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 2, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 2, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I dont get it


----------



## air2004 (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Jul 3, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get it


Pineapple pizza, I think


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Pineapple pizza, I think


yea i noticed
I mean the "Where is your god" part


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 3, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> yea i noticed
> I mean the "Where is your god" part


@PineappleGod clearly


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> @PineappleGod clearly


lol... i see...


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 3, 2021)

@FAST6191  Would you?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Still would tbh.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 6, 2021)

tbh the last one is how some of yall treat gbatemp reviews


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 7, 2021)

*



*
*Wingardium Levi-osa... not Le-Biosaah*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 269375


*ACK*_tu_ally I think you'll find that's merely a digital image of a glass of water.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> *ACK*_tu_ally I think you'll find that's merely a digital image of a glass of water.


Idiot. We don't know that it's actually water. What if the text on the image is lying to us?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 7, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Idiot. We don't know that it's actually water. What if the text on the image is lying to us?


Sometimes you just have to take things on faith, otherwise you'll never get anything done questioning every little thing. You're going about your life all wrong, chump.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 7, 2021)

THIS IS SO WRONG!





*TEXAS IS BIGGER! *


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 8, 2021)

me on status updates


----------



## LDAsh (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 269534


It couldn't have been that good, or she wouldn't have let him drown. Just saying.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 269526


you fool, your first assumption is that gamers can get married
in all seriousness though, that would be pretty good for local movie watching. no matter what side your on, you can see the movie facing forward


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 269526


Tragic, makes me glad that can never happen to me.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 9, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 269586


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 269590


I think this news story from today perfectly shows how dumb British people are. If you are gonna phone in sick to work then don't then get yourself shown all around the world on TV.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...s-sees-TV-celebrating-goal-England-match.html


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 9, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 269601


she just like me fr


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 10, 2021)

OHSHI...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 10, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 269616
> OHSHI...


A pair of pair of scissors


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2021)

_ooooooh_!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 269616
> OHSHI...


Just wait until you hear about trousers.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2021)

_Aah_ *I miss the 90s.*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2021)

*DON'T BE RACIST! *





*HATE EVERYONE EQUALLY!*


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


BRUH


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2021)

Safety first


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 13, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 269616
> OHSHI...


2 Pairs of scissors?
member  scissors are just two levers and wedges 










Veho said:


>


Pfffft, cannot tell Amontillado from Sherry


----------



## air2004 (Jul 13, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> 2 Pairs of scissors?
> member  scissors are just two levers and wedges
> 
> 
> ...


 I think the scissors meme was supposed to be sarcasm.... would have been better if a pair of pants was used as the example.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 14, 2021)

air2004 said:


> I think the scissors meme was supposed to be sarcasm.... would have been better if a pair of pants was used as the example.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I have the same warning level as you
> Even though I improved my behavior


no i got it for insulting the furry community
it was totally worth it


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> no i got it for insulting the furry community
> it was totally worth it


wow... took long enough to answer...
so...? wanna yiff?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> wow... took long enough to answer...
> so...? wanna yiff?


I didn't get a notifications for some weird reason 
anyways
NO


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I didn't get a notifications for some weird reason
> anyways
> NO


you prefer to sniff... i know... i know...


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> you prefer to sniff... i know... i know...


i don't like furries


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> i don't like furries


do you prefer android (half robot half human) or cyborg (half human half robot)?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> do you prefer android (half robot half human) or cyborg (half human half robot)?


look at my pfp
that'll answer the question


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> look at my pfp
> that'll answer the question


Android... right...
So you do like unnatural creature
And furries ARE unnatural creature
So... 1+1=2
YOU LIKE FURRIES


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Android... right...
> So you do like unnatural creature
> And furries ARE unnatural creature
> So... 1+1=2
> YOU LIKE FURRIES


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>


you state Donald Trump
Donald Trump is an unnatural creature
so... 1+1=2
YOU STATED A FURRY


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> you state Donald Trump
> Donald Trump is an unnatural creature
> so... 1+1=2
> YOU STATED A FURRY


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


>





Noctosphere said:


> you state Donald Trump
> Donald Trump is an unnatural creature
> so... 1+1=2
> YOU STATED A FURRY


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 17, 2021)

Donald Trump is against the furry community


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Donald Trump is against the furry community


he can't be against the furry community
he IS a furry

BTW
End of the page
End of the conversation


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> he can't be against the furry community
> he IS a furry
> 
> BTW
> ...


DADDY DONALD IS NOT A FURRY


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 17, 2021)

Lawyers should never ask a Georgia grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer.
In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand. He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to realize you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.'
The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defense attorney?'
She again replied, 'Why yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.'
The defense attorney nearly died.
The judge asked both counselors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said,
'If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I'll send you both to the electric chair...!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 17, 2021)

@p1ngpong *did a squat and nearly died *


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2021)

Dammit @GhostLatte


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 17, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> @p1ngpong *did a squat and nearly died *


i have both at occasion
it hurts...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 17, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> i have both at occasion
> it hurts...


What did you had?
A bad knee and p1ng?


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 17, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> What did you had?
> A bad knee and p1ng?


sprained ankle and bad sleeping. fell wrong on a trampoline, sprained my ankle, couldn't walk for a few day and i had to sleep on the couch because my bed was upstairs. it hurt a lot :-(


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 17, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> sprained ankle and bad sleeping. fell wrong on a trampoline, sprained my ankle, couldn't walk for a few day and i had to sleep on the couch because my bed was upstairs. it hurt a lot :-(


I don't think I have ever sprained any part of my body, so I really can't understand what kind of pain you felt.


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 17, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I don't think I have ever sprained any part of my body, so I really can't understand what kind of pain you felt.


it was like if your foot fell asleep, but instead of imaginary pins and needles, they were actual pins and needles, inside of the skin.
that's the best way I could explain it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 17, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> it was like if your foot fell asleep, but instead of imaginary pins and needles, they were actual pins and needles, inside of the skin.
> that's the best way I could explain it.


Okay, that's interesting.
I've had bith wrists broken. 4 fingers bent backwards, 1 middle finger chopped in half and stitched back to one piece, and my left shoulder dislocated.
Still can't imagine the pain. 
Just saying that I'm surprised I haven't sprained anything just yet.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 18, 2021)

hold on wait a minute...


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 18, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> View attachment 270215
> 
> hold on wait a minute...


a computer that predicts the future


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 18, 2021)

1996




25 years later










well better late than never...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> Okay, that's interesting.
> I've had bith wrists broken. 4 fingers bent backwards, 1 middle finger chopped in half and stitched back to one piece, and my left shoulder dislocated.
> Still can't imagine the pain.
> Just saying that I'm surprised I haven't sprained anything just yet.



get a bot fly in your neck next to your jugular, then tear up the ligaments in your roatator cuff

fun fun


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> get a bot fly in your neck next to your jugular, then tear up the ligaments in your roatator cuff
> 
> fun fun


Ouch, yes, that sounds super fun.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 19, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 270308


If I was going to be a parent then rather than naming my child a unique name or name of a character from a then popular TV show ( https://www.boredpanda.com/game-of-thrones-baby-names-khaleesi/ ) I think I would go with that.

Also posting videos in pictures thread but relevant


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2021)

There's always room for Red Dwarf.

Anyway


----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 270426


----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 19, 2021)

Veho said:


>


innocent
more like
SUS-


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 19, 2021)

Veho said:


>


i know it's a bit late but


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2021)

Story of my life...


 

(Credit: william snekspere)


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 270509


i already know your mom's number


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 270509



123-696-9420


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 21, 2021)

*Do we have a Jr. here?



*


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 21, 2021)

‎‎‎


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> *snip*



Catfish!


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2021)

Nobody:

Absolutely no-one:

Facebook:


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Nobody:
> 
> Absolutely no-one:


Why? Why is this here? What purpose does it serve? Would it not have bern better to say, dunno, "Facebook profile photos be like" or even "Facebook, for no reason"  

Why?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2021)

Veho said:


> Why? Why is this here? What purpose does it serve? Would it not have bern better to say, dunno, "Facebook profile photos be like" or even "Facebook, for no reason"
> 
> Why?


It's a meme.


----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> It's a meme.


It's more of an anti-meme, it makes everything you add it to less funny.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2021)

No-one:

Absolutely nobody at all:

Not one single god-damn soul:



Veho said:


> It's more of an anti-meme, it makes everything you add it to less funny.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 21, 2021)

Veho said:


> Catfish!



‎


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> No-one:
> 
> Absolutely nobody at all:
> 
> ...



QED


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2021)

Veho said:


> QED


Quit Eating Dicks.


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Quit Eating Dicks.


Never


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Jul 23, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> If I was going to be a parent then rather than naming my child a unique name or name of a character from a then popular TV show ( https://www.boredpanda.com/game-of-thrones-baby-names-khaleesi/ ) I think I would go with that.
> 
> Also posting videos in pictures thread but relevant



What the fuck did I just watch


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2021)

air2004 said:


> What the fuck did I just watch


A beloved '90s British sitcom cashing in with a novelty chart single/music video.


----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 24, 2021)

Happens to Mexicans and Indians too!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 24, 2021)

*"Astronaut"*






​


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2021)

In a similar vein:


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2021)

Ah yes, the three genders


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 29, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 271559


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## LDAsh (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jul 30, 2021)

You know your computer sucks when you can't even run Task Manager properly


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2021)

If you thought smokers today have a don't give a fuck attitude then maybe try their great great great grandfathers.




Full page, click for bigger


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2021)

https://www.google.com/search?q=ymca+in+chinese&oq=ymca+in+chinese


IT'S FUN TO STAY AT THE

基
督
教
青
年
会


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 31, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> *snip*


1687 TB/s and it's all spam.


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 31, 2021)

Veho said:


> 1687 TB/s and it's all sperm.


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> 1687 TB/s and it's all sperm.


Unsolicited.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2021)

Veho said:


> 1687 TB/s and it's all spam.


How do you square it with the likes of


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2021)

Hmmm, Sickers or Nickers, can't decide...


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2021)

_*Only the finest can afford first class!!!*_


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 3, 2021)

Veho said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=ymca+in+chinese&oq=ymca+in+chinese
> 
> 
> IT'S FUN TO STAY AT THE
> ...



I'm gonna have to ask my friend about this.
It only spells YMCA when the symbols are written from left to right. When wrtten top to bottom the translation is completely different.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 4, 2021)

Just came to post this:


----------



## draftguy (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 5, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 272130


I don't get it


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Aug 5, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't get it


The Olympic rings are social distancing.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 6, 2021)

I can't argue with his logic!


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2021)

Veho said:


>


no preservatives?
Does it mean it can still reproduce?


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> no preservatives?
> Does it mean it can still reproduce?


Yes   

Remember, kids, jerking your worm is not a reliable method of contraception    Always wrap it up.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 272396


What's wrong, dog?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 8, 2021)

Veho said:


> What's wrong, dog?


*EVERYTHING*

What's wrong with you?


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> *EVERYTHING*
> 
> What's wrong with you?


Where do I start?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2021)

Veho said:


> Where do I start?


your profile pic... it's time to change it, it's getting old


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> your profile pic... it's time to change it, it's getting old


I'm getting old too.


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 8, 2021)

Veho said:


> I'm getting old too.


Soon it will be:

b0n3monk3y.gif -> Gone
Veho -> Gone
p1ngpong -> Gone

And then I will cry everytime.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The Red - White - Green colored shirt mustachioed man could be either from:

Iran
Tajikistan
Algeria
Oman
Burundi
Italy
Mexico
I bet he's name is José Mussolini.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


that is not funny in 2021


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 8, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> that is not funny in 2021


It wasn't funny in the 40's neither.
Edit: Yeah, now it's funny.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

In the eyes of God... MEN rules.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 9, 2021)

We're not joking. There's actually one on every vaccination place.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 9, 2021)

-snip-


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 272599


Maybe. But did it have to reciprocate? That's just petty, day. Be the bigger person.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeh, when I like your offenses, it's because it's a good one!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

*YO!
WHAT THE FUCK! IT'S TRUE!
*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

@AncientBoi




I'm just kidding, of course.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

*BECAUSE ALIENS, ALTHOUGH THEY HAVE GOOD AIM, ARE ILLEGAL*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

Thank you mythological being living above in the clouds!
*Mighty Lord Rayquaza*  (MightyLordRayquaza is a nice username!)


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 272686


WAIT! IT'S A REFERENCE TO *that video?*


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 10, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> WAIT! IT'S A REFERENCE TO *that video?*


Of course.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 10, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Of course.


Awgh god! No!


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 11, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 272808



Am I being Rick rolled?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 11, 2021)

air2004 said:


> Am I being Rick rolled?


Almost always.


----------



## draftguy (Aug 11, 2021)

-snip-


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 11, 2021)

air2004 said:


> Am I being Rick rolled?


Didn't you meant: *Mic* Rolled?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 13, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> View attachment 272911




Song: I shot the shoe, but I did not kill the deputy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 272923




Not in my book it doesn't. Hehehe


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2021)

Jenkins, we need a mannequin to reflect the average man.


 
Jenkins you have outdone yourself.

Also was going through an old hard drive so have some vintage GBAtemp


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 13, 2021)

She taught me quite recently that it's a waste of water to rinse things out before recycling them. Also don't forget the best way to save the environment is by destroying the huge corporations that cause almost all the pollution.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2021)

On nature in that case


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> On nature in that case
> View attachment 273166


That is... A very horrifying and humiliating way to die, damn.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 15, 2021)

VinsCool said:


> That is... A very horrifying and humiliating way to die, damn.


I wonder if deer (or whatever horned quadruped that was) now view 127 hours as hate film from humans to them.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I wonder if deer (or whatever horned quadruped that was) now view 127 hours as hate film from humans to them.


Something tells me by the location of the skeleton this was a very deliberate (and unfortunate) move that ultimately became the poor thing's demise.
Note that this could not beat the relatively recent death of a man inside of a giant dinosaur statue, who got stuck in there and had no way to escape, surely this must have felt more humiliating than truly painful as hunger and thirst were the worst to endure at that specific moment.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 16, 2021)

Pfft...!!!





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> That is... A very horrifying and humiliating way to die, damn.


Don't worry. Probably died *nearly instantly.*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 16, 2021)

No! You dumb white man...* FLORIDA


 *


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 16, 2021)

Party time!


----------



## air2004 (Aug 17, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> No! You dumb white man...* FLORIDA
> View attachment 273203 *




It's called a pun ... Missouri...misery


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 17, 2021)

air2004 said:


> It's called a pun ... Missouri...misery


Ooooooh.
I didn't realized the pun 

Now it's funnier.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 17, 2021)

Kill....... Me..............


----------



## Veho (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 18, 2021)

Yo, if your building smells fugly...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 18, 2021)

Yass ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


 

...y_ass _( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 18, 2021)

Yo! There's a KrispyKreme at Walmart near my home.
They gives free doughnuts if it's your birthday...


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 273390


That was his intended outcome.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 18, 2021)

Haven't posted here in a while sooo .... bit of a meme dump ahead


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 19, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 273475


Hmm the first words out of my mouth when in our late 20s my friend told me he got his girlfriend at the time pregnant was are you keeping it... oh dear. Though I suppose that is filed under things I generally say.

Better do another image I stole from a Russian picture site


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2021)

Debatable.
I would have a Pingpong, Shaunj66 ot Fast6191 pic in my altar.


 

Too bad I'm agnostic... b***


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Debatable.
> I would have a Pingpong, Shaunj66 ot Fast6191 pic in my altar.
> View attachment 273548


You realize that's Keanu Reeves, right?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> You realize that's Keanu Reeves, right?


He is?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2021)

ʕಠ_ಠʔ




Edit: Yes, it's real.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 273607



Texas Chainsaw reference?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 21, 2021)

air2004 said:


> Texas Chainsaw reference?


That's Ash from the Evil Dead movies.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## air2004 (Aug 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> That's Ash from the Evil Dead movies.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 273633


Not sure who that is.. never seen those movies or movie


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 21, 2021)

air2004 said:


> Not sure who that is.. never seen those movies or movie


Cult classic horror, O.G. of the "cabin in the woods" trope. Well worth a watch, especially Evil Dead 2.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2021)

A stands for... AlanJohn?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2021)

I began with Win98 in 1999


----------



## 1B51004 (Aug 21, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I began with Win98 in 1999
> View attachment 273650


...oh man you have no idea
i most likely wasn't around for windows xp, but i do remember as a little lass (like 7 or 8) playing on the archaic desktops at my sister's school library while my mom worked as a teacher. man, now i miss the pinball machine game (i wasn't good at it, but it was still fun)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> ...now i miss the pinball machine game (i wasn't good at it, but it was still fun)


3D Pinball Space Cadet. 
Download here: Here

*Mods: Is this allowed? I mean... it's over 20 years now... abandonware?


----------



## 1B51004 (Aug 21, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> 3D Pinball Space Cadet.
> Download here: Here
> 
> *Mods: Is this allowed? I mean... it's over 20 years now... abandonware?


YOOOOOO
thanks! also im going to assume its ok since A: its over 20 years old and B: it links to an article, not a rom site.
don't take my word for it though since im the farthest thing from a mod lol


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> YOOOOOO
> thanks! also im going to assume its ok since A: its over 20 years old and B: it links to an article, not a rom site.
> don't take my word for it though since im the farthest thing from a mod lol


I've installed it myself couple times. It will install in the "Games" folder if you click Start or type Win key.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 21, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> I began with Win98 in 1999
> View attachment 273650


Windows for Workgroups 3.11. It still had minesweeper IIRC.


----------



## draftguy (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 21, 2021)

At least I would never lie about liking big butts.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 273669
> At least I would never lie about liking big butts.


I'm a boobs man, but sometimes, big butts aren't dislikable 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

for our furry friends:


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 22, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Dude, Vegetables still have feelings.
They might not be able to show them, or move, but still.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 22, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Dude, Vegetables still have feelings.
> They might not be able to show them, or move, but still.


No, no nervous system.


----------



## banjo2 (Aug 22, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> No, no nervous system.


It's what's on the inside that counts


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 22, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> No, no nervous system.


Tomatoes  cries
EDIT: I hope you got the joke there.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 22, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> It's what's on the inside that counts


Only food for my gullet.


JuanMena said:


> Tomatoes  cries


As I tear through its fleshy mound.


----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 22, 2021)

TRUMP IS SUCH A PATRIOTIC GUY, THAT THE WALL HE BUILT IS MADE OF *FREEDOM*


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Aug 23, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I began with Win98 in 1999
> View attachment 273650



98 myself... I still remember the day my mom got 95 installed on her computer


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 23, 2021)

I don't know man...
Maybe God came to her wife? Jesus touched her? It might as well be a fucking miracle.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 23, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 273784


PUNHUB!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 273764


I sang the whole thing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 23, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 273778


But what if they really do smell like poo?


----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Something whatever (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Aug 23, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I began with Win98 in 1999
> View attachment 273650



I can't believe windows XP is considered old now... That was my first os!


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2021)

Veho said:


>


watcha guys
@Veho IS propaganda


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2021)

Autumn is drawing closer, and you all know what that means:


----------



## draftguy (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2021)

Continuing the long running theme of sluts
Mother Goose Nursery Rhymes by Arthur Rackham circa 1913 (though this is a later reprint)




Got the teach the kids the traditional rhymes I guess. Far better illustrations in the rest of the book but oh well.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2021)

Veho said:


> Autumn is drawing closer, and you all know what that means:


Oh, I hope that's Organic and Gluten Free.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Aug 25, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Pfft...!!!
> 
> View attachment 273188
> 
> ...


Like Latinx 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 26, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Like Latinx




*Perdón... no hablo inglés.*


...Aaaanywayz
When you are _Easy_ but you live in LatinxAmerica


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 26, 2021)

Oooooh good one


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Something whatever (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2021)

Something whatever said:


> View attachment 274032


There's a burger in New Zeland iirc
Bread, mayonnaise, fries (IN the burger)...
That's it...
No fucking beef or tomatoes or pickles...
Nothing else...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> There's a burger in New Zeland iirc
> Bread, mayonnaise, fries (IN the burger)...
> That's it...
> No fucking beef or tomatoes or pickles...
> Nothing else...



In the UK that is usually called a chip butty. Chips (best if from a pub or chip shop rather than boring and basic oven chips) in a sandwich with some sauce. Don't tend to see it in a burger bun (if going for traditional then you are probably supposed to use the cheapest and nastiest sliced white bread you can find)
Even featured as a powerup in Earthworm Jim 2
https://earthwormjim.fandom.com/wiki/Chip_Butty


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2021)

Burger king launched this in NZ
Fucking disgusting...


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Burger king launched this in NZ
> Fucking disgusting...


More disgusting than the scrotum burger up there? That's pretty telling, Nocto. 
Also chip butty FTW. Carb me up baby.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 26, 2021)

Veho said:


> More disgusting than the scrotum burger up there? That's pretty telling, Nocto.
> Also chip butty FTW. Carb me up baby.


sorry, i didn't get it until you tell me
So it's a scrutum burger 
For my defense, when I answered, I was in the bus on my low battery cellphone
So it was darkened and on a tiny screen
Now that I'm on my pc, I doo see that it's... special meat...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 27, 2021)

Hello ladies. My name is Taquito and I'm here to serve you Chorizo con Huevos


----------



## air2004 (Aug 27, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I give you a million likes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 274029


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 27, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> *Perdón... no hablo inglés.*
> 
> 
> ...Aaaanywayz
> ...


what if im brown what difficulty am i


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## LDAsh (Aug 27, 2021)

http://www.violae.net/temp/qforquiet.jpg


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Something whatever (Aug 27, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Burger king launched this in NZ
> Fucking disgusting...


OH NOOOO THATS CURSED


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 28, 2021)

Debatable, I mean... if you're sleeping, I can still put my bacon on your mouth


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## 1B51004 (Aug 28, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Burger king launched this in NZ
> Fucking disgusting...


THE *FRYGER*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 29, 2021)

_ni...
ni...?_
driver... Driver... DRIVER!


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 30, 2021)

1% African
42% Drug addict


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 1, 2021)

No. He's doing it wrong. He must search for a *GOTHICC


 *


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)

Baby: "Do you expect me to eat this? TRY IT! IT'S COLD BITTER"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)

Sleeveless Tee = +5 in Style
Cap (Backwards) = +3 in Strength
Shorts = +10 in Stamina


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)

Fucking millennials


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)

That's a *very hard *choic.... wait, what?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> That's a *very hard *choic.... wait, what?
> View attachment 274622


The last word is censored so I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> The last word is censored so I have no idea what you're talking about.




 and the cop is female. she wouldn't have what I think it implies.


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> and the cop is female. she wouldn't have what I think it implies.


Toes?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2021)

Maybe she was one of those police that think they are soldiers and was a fan of GI Jane


Anyway rather than just post pictures better steal some more from a Russian picture site


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Sep 2, 2021)

Their name has nothing to do with the app they reviewed...


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> The last word is censored so I have no idea what you're talking about.


It's "breathalyser"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> The last word is censored so I have no idea what you're talking about.





AncientBoi said:


> and the cop is female. she wouldn't have what I think it implies.





Veho said:


> Toes?



Dick. The censored word is Dick 
But I like Veho's imagination.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 2, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Dick. The censored word is Dick


I don't believe you


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 3, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I don't believe you


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Haters will say it's shopped.

Anyway it's _<current year>_, female cops can have dicks too.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 3, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Haters will say it's shopped.
> 
> Anyway it's _<current year>_, female cops can have dicks too.


You can give female cops some dick but they can't have dicks. There is no such thing as chick's with dicks but there are dudes with tits.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Sep 3, 2021)

Developer response: M


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2021)

air2004 said:


> You can give female cops some dick but they can't have dicks. There is no such thing as chick's with dicks but there are dudes with tits.


You're wrong and you sound like a shitty person, just so you know


----------



## Flame (Sep 3, 2021)

this thread has lost the meaning of funny.

its a thread for posting crap pictures now.

@JuanMena im looking at you


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 3, 2021)

Finally got your attention. @Flame


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2021)

#vanlife


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 4, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> and the cop is female. she wouldn't have what I think it implies.



She could be trans!


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 274857


While I appreciate the recognition of the sex appeal of crabs, and, indeed, more alien configurations, I have to point out that the only species that evolved into crabs were other, slightly different kinds of crabs. It's the equivalent of "reject humanity, become monke" for crustaceans. All crab-adjacent species tend to become crab, just like all monke-adjacent species tend to become monke.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 5, 2021)

Veho said:


> While I appreciate the recognition of the sex appeal of crabs, and, indeed, more alien configurations, I have to point out that the only species that evolved into crabs were other, slightly different kinds of crabs. It's the equivalent of "reject humanity, become monke" for crustaceans. All crab-adjacent species tend to become crab, just like all monke-adjacent species tend to become monke.


Ye, but if we're talking about Aliens and what biological shape they might follow... then it's correct to assume they're more Octopus Shaped.


> Why? Because, aliens, of course. Have you even been reading this article? “The evolution from squid to octopus is compatible with a suite of genes inserted by extraterrestrial viruses,” the researchers write.
> 
> But wait, there’s more. Because maybe it wasn’t just microbes, right? Yes, there’s another explanation, namely that the octopus eggs were cryopreserved by a comet and delivered to our planet. Maybe squid too


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Sep 5, 2021)

page 800 let's goooooooooooo


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Vila_ (Sep 6, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 274529


Before I begin my actual comment, I would like to apologize in advance for my inadequate level of English proficiency. I am not a native speaker of the world's current lingua franca which unfortunately leads to me making numerous embarrassing mistakes being made whenever I attempt to communicate using this language. Whenever I am reminded of how I lack the ability to convey my thoughts in an eloquent manner, I feel as though I have committed a cardinal sin, as though every English teacher in the world is simultaneously shaking their head and sighing due to how utterly disappointed they are at me.

Although I know that saying sorry to those of you who are reading my comment will not change the fact that I fail miserably to write and speak perfect English, I am writing this as a way to deter a certain type of people who cannot stand poor English (Also known informally as Grammar Nazis) from mocking me by posting unwanted and unnecessary comments detailing my every blunder. In my humble opinion, making grammatical errors should be perfectly acceptable as native speakers should not expect non-native speakers to be able to communicate in their second or third languages eloquently. If you are able to completely understand what the other person wrote, is there really a problem with what they've written? No, because the entire concept of communication is the exchange of information between other intelligent beings, which means that no matter how the exchange of information is made, as long as the information is accurately shared there is not a fundamental issue with their ability to communicate. To see it in another way, remember that someone who isn't fluent in English is fluent in another language. When you think about it this way, isn't it impressive for someone to speak a second language in any capacity? Having empathy and respect are qualities that are sorely missing for far too many people these days, especially on the internet.

That being said, I am aware that not all netizens who correct others are doing it to ridicule and shame. There are some who do so with the intent to help others improve and grow. However, displaying the failures of other people publicly will cause the person who is criticized to feel negative emotions such as shame and sadness due to the fact that their mistake has been made obvious which severely undermines the point they were trying to make in spite of their unfamiliarity with the English language. In most circumstances people are not looking for language help when they post anything online. Most people just want to enjoy themselves and have a good time on the internet which is why I would not encourage correcting other people regardless of your intentions. If you really do want to help others with their spelling or grammar, I would highly recommend you to help via messaging privately because not only will you not embarrass anyone, you can also go more in-depth with your explanation which I'm sure the other person will greatly appreciate if they want help, but I digress. I know that I've written a bit of an essay, but I hope I've made my points clear.

Anyways, here is the comment I wanted to make:

accurate.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 274993


These "podcasts are like listening in on other people's conversations" and "like being a ghost" and "I can't just listen, if I don't get to chime in with my opinions my head will literally explode" memes completely baffle me, because of the sheer _volume_. I've seen hundreds of them, shared, tweeted, retweeted and forwarded like some height of brilliant insight. Has the entire idea or institution of "radio" disappeared so completely from the public consciousness that people are completely _losing their shit_ at the idea of dialogue as a form of exposition/debate. I know it's just a joke but successful jokes have to resonate with the audience and I'm completely baffled that this resonated with so many people. 

Anyway. Rant over. I'm going back to bed. Damn kids stay off my lawn.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 6, 2021)

To be fair he does look quite handy


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 6, 2021)

Turns out beans have been a meme since... a long time ago









Edit. 100 dainty dinners for the sake of a searcher. That is not the whole booklet (see page numbers if nothing else). https://wellcomecollection.org/works/gt8mx8vy reckons it is from 1900 to 1909.


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 7, 2021)

Once in a while, the system works...


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2021)

Just kidding... Unless...


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2021)

Fortunately mathematicians don't have to be able to spell


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2021)

It's basic science!


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Something whatever (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Something whatever (Sep 9, 2021)

the post above


----------



## draftguy (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2021)

The joke is funny, but also what in the fuck is going on with the weirdly short little finger?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 10, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> The joke is funny, but also what in the fuck is going on with the weirdly short little finger?
> 
> View attachment 275363


Hand lengths, ratios of sizes and things are associated with all manner of nature/nurture outcomes, the most noted being the gays are quite heavily correlated with various ratios https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/15971017/ . Relatively little however tends to be said about little fingers, though from what I can see I am not sure what is a short finger as much as maybe a long ring finger (the angle does not help - I spun it round to vertical and it looks far more normal range)..
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...nger-reveals-her-sporting-ability-417813.html


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 275227
> It's basic science!


To be fair I would rank that up there with not knowing times tables, and most mathematicians I have ever met don't know them.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)

LOL


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2021)

Still relevant?




















*P O W !!!*





@JuanMena  dude! This is so you 






You will always make me laugh tho.


----------



## Fightup123456 (Sep 11, 2021)

that is really impressive, some good picture contents here


----------



## draftguy (Sep 11, 2021)

-snip-


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 11, 2021)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 12, 2021)

Who the fuck merged my posts?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Sep 12, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Keep up the good work!
> View attachment 275534




Everyone hates the police .... until they needed.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> View attachment 275688


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Something whatever (Sep 13, 2021)

CHILLI DAWG


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2021)

That foot is better seasoned than those Empanadas


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 16, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 276041


Did you steal that from my server?


----------



## LDAsh (Sep 16, 2021)

www.violae.net/temp/hansdown.jpg


----------



## Big_8 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 16, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Did you steal that from my server?


No? Where's your server?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Big_8 (Sep 16, 2021)

lol


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 17, 2021)

Fizzicks!


----------



## oofio (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2021)

One of these isn't real:


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 276278


Ah, the White Album.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 19, 2021)

Veho said:


> Ah, the White Album.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 20, 2021)

impeeza said:


> I think exaclty the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Chorizo is a phalic euphemism for Latin Americans.


@Sono and @Guggimon :
@impeeza  is right. It's like saying: "*Mods likes Cock"



*


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2021)

Is it time to rock out with our cock out? Here's a poster for a local music festival:


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 20, 2021)

Veho said:


> Is it time to rock out with our cock out? Here's a poster for a local music festival:


It's almost time to pack your summer cock away and switch back to your winter cock.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> It's almost time to pack your summer cock away and switch back to your winter cock.


Winter cocks do appear larger, due to the thick and insulating winter plumage. I will consider it.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 276407


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 20, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Amazeballs. We used to read Questionable Content all the time, we keep meaning to get back to it, got years' worth to catch up on by now


----------



## Guggimon (Sep 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> @Sono and @Guggimon :
> @impeeza  is right. It's like saying: "*Mods likes Cock"
> 
> 
> ...



You WHAT???
Oh hell no, Nope Nope Nope
Take that gay ass shit far away from me!!!!
AHHHHHHH
(Tyler1lol Rev )

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 276407


Wine vs Cheese Who would win??


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 20, 2021)

Veho said:


> Is it time to rock out with our cock out? Here's a poster for a local music festival:





hippy dave said:


> It's almost time to pack your summer cock away and switch back to your winter cock.





Veho said:


> Winter cocks do appear larger, due to the thick and insulating winter plumage. I will consider it.





Guggimon said:


> You WHAT???
> Oh hell no, Nope Nope Nope
> Take that gay ass shit far away from me!!!!
> AHHHHHHH
> ...



 You guys *took my cock too literal, *didn't you?


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> You guys *took my cock too literal, *didn't you?




I bet you thought I would have posted something about this


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Guggimon (Sep 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> You guys *took my cock too literal, *didn't you?


Yeah we kinda did, Why should we not if your pfp kinda is looking like a pornstar???

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 276278


But there are none???

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



draftguy said:


> View attachment 276254


Is she family of Dani the Youtuber (Creator of KARLSON)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


>


They fucked who???


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 20, 2021)

Guggimon said:


> Yeah we kinda did, Why should we not if your pfp kinda is looking like a pornstar???


All my avatars are Pornstars

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AncientBoi said:


> I bet you thought I would have posted something about this


Not really mate. Haha This was unexpected.


----------



## Guggimon (Sep 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> All my avatars are Pornstars
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


(Gulp) For Real Thats Awesome


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Amazeballs. We used to read Questionable Content all the time, we keep meaning to get back to it, got years' worth to catch up on by now


Depending on when you stopped, there's a good chance that nothing at all happened in the meantime.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 21, 2021)

Mods' favourite toy!


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 276607


Plants depending upon the season already spend their days spunking in my face without invitation to do so. Then after a few months when the results left on the plants get all crusty just shake it off and leave it to get under my feet.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 276632


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2021)

Veho said:


>


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 276681


Im a 90's and i get it


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 23, 2021)

Veho said:


>


No. This is tye right one:


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)

The Y files


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)

And then @Alexander1970


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Uiaad (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## LDAsh (Sep 25, 2021)

www.violae.net/temp/captchaworked.jpg


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2021)

Between obvious, predicted Brexit fallout and panic-buying chumps, there's no petrol anywhere. We need some by Friday to drive to Wales.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Nice
> View attachment 277175


That's a r


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 28, 2021)

I wanna know what the rhyme was gonna say


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 28, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 277298


Ooooh... don't post this on the furries group.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 28, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Ooooh... don't post this on the furries group.


Care to explain why?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 29, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Care to explain why?





JuanMena said:


> Yes, I mean, I could but we have fucking minors here.


And furries.


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2021)

This one isn't funny, I just like it.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 1, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Happy death


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2021)

Just chuck it in the "fuck it" bucket.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 3, 2021)

Veho said:


> Just chuck it in the "fuck it" bucket.


Can someone please explain this to little old me as I don't get it. Here in Scotland yeet means to throw something lol.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Can someone please explain this to little old me as I don't get it. Here in Scotland yeet means to throw something lol.


Same in most places, though if we are doing local slang then the East Anglian huss also meaning throw amuses me.
Also popular on the internet in recent times. 
https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/yeet/photos
My favourite being the yeet cannon https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=yeet cannon
https://www.ballisticmag.com/2019/07/02/confirmed-hi-point-yeet-cannon/
Anyway more stealing pictures from Russian picture sites



It is a Sonderkraftfahrzeug 8/Sd.Kfz. 8


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 278260


What the fuck


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2021)

They say there are references to 40 spooky movies in this picture, try to find them:


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 8, 2021)

Make THANOS FACE WHITE again!


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2021)

End result of that I suppose



Part of a video


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 8, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 278260


wtf is the context for this


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 8, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> wtf is the context for this


Immaculate conception, obv


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 8, 2021)

Hopefully... everyone is dead by now.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 9, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Are they crying "Ni" ?


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 9, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Hopefully... everyone is dead by now.


I always knew cats were self serving bastards that wanted you all to themselves.

On a completely different note


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 9, 2021)

Sorry if you have to zoom, but some things are worth the effort


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2021)

Good night!


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 9, 2021)

Veho said:


> Good night!


That's great, I didn't need sleep anyway.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 279161



It was called a Jack-Off-Lantern before he got caught, and he had to improvise.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Oct 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Is this pre-"covid"


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2021)

Too rich for my blood. Think I will have to stick to the Peppa Pig puzzle that was posted a few pages back.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2021)

No, you shit fuck.
Where do you live
Ah, in a house with doors and windows.​


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Oct 12, 2021)

Veho said:


>


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 13, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


What the hell is this


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 13, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> What the hell is this


God damn, that's an elderly man! Cheesus craigst!


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 14, 2021)

The really funny thing is that still happens when they are down on the ground in the airport.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Swagboi308 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Swagboi308 (Oct 14, 2021)

medic tf2 real


----------



## Swagboi308 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2021)

When you see it... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2021)

_SOMEWHERE, _in Latin America _BEYOND THE SEA, SOMEWHERE _


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 16, 2021)

BIG IF TRUE


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Cookiee (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 17, 2021)

Cookiee said:


> View attachment 280140


JIGGAWATTS


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Oct 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 280357


Must be big fans of Nala from The Lion King


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 18, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Must be big fans of Nala from The Lion King


I mean, who isn't? Simba's sister/girlfriend is a hottie.


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> I mean, who isn't? Simba's sister/girlfriend is a hottie.


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2021)

I CAN'T POST MY FUNNY PICTURE


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I CAN'T POST MY FUNNY PICTURE


The new forum software has concluded your picture wasn't funny


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2021)

Veho said:


> The new forum software has concluded your picture wasn't funny


But my pictures are never funny to begin with.

What's happening is that the link of my pic contains the words "Humor n****" (Dark Humor) and it's autocensoring the word "n****". My link gets broken.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2021)

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2021)

Rehost it on another image hosting thing, or upload it as a post attachment.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2021)

At this point it's not worth it. It's a pic of Hitler saying: "HOLY SHIT LOOK AT THE GAS BILL"


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 18, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Boo. Does not even take on the multi input XOR debate.


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Boo. Does not even take on the multi input XOR debate.


There are only two variables, "trick" and "treat", each of which can have a value of either "true" or "false". Any further input would have to be a copy of one of the two variables, negating half of the truth table, so the multiple input XOR dilemma doesn't come into play. 
I do admit it lacks a "NOT" function but that can be implemented with other functions.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 19, 2021)

... Tho I feel like that's actually a gator in the pic, just to confuse things


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2021)

Big mood.


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2021)

Is that penny crayon's distant ancestor?



Better add some pictures









Seen as it is Halloween before long


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 22, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


*insert that one pic of rdj* they are in a polyamours relationship


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 281086


Oh that's just The Cask of Amontillado with extra digging.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Oct 24, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 280503
> 
> ... Tho I feel like that's actually a gator in the pic, just to confuse things


Crocodiles are not Alligators


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 24, 2021)

SG854 said:


> Crocodiles are not Alligators


I am aware of this. Still looks like a gator in the pic?


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 25, 2021)

A capture of something I just found in Reddit.
Why? Because it made me laugh, which is something difficult to achieve.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## air2004 (Oct 26, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 280706


And jason


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 28, 2021)

IDK if this joke works outside the UK, but here you go


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 28, 2021)

Veho said:


>


what makes this even better is the fact that's a guy(astolfo for those of you wondering)
I would give the original but the closest i could find was an edit with the text "give me back my oreo you bitch"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 28, 2021)

Veho said:


>


it's even better with the reblogs





Veho said:


> Oh hey, I remember them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*at cheese place*
can i get some futa-i mean futa- i mean futa- i mean fut-


Veho said:


> mom didn't want to drive me to Hot Topic so now I'm gonna mope about it, grunge gets me".


for better or for worse i still know people like this(minus the grunge because no one has even thought about grunge in years)


ClancyDaEnlightened said:


>


good morning to everyone except whoever made this image


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 30, 2021)

You won't understand if you're not Mexican.





BUT PLEASE, I BEG YOU, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK THIS IS.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 30, 2021)

The mods doing mod's stuff.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2021)

Spoiler: Do not open.


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 2, 2021)

Don't ask, don't tell


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2021)

Veho said:


> Spoiler: Do not open.


leaked footage of the plane flight to the gbatemp meetup


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2021)

Veho said:


>


update: i still have no idea what the fuck this means


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


BYE MOM 
*arrives there*
m-mom?


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 282956


so wait all i need to do to make good music is to make bad tweets and lose at connect four? let's go i already got 1/2 i just need someone to beat me 9 times in a row at connect 4


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 4, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> so wait all i need to do to make good music is to make bad tweets and lose at connect four? let's go i already got 1/2 i just need someone to beat me 9 times in a row at connect 4


Careful, if it works you might start buddying up with Donald Trump


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Careful, if it works you might start buddying up with Donald Trump


a small price to pay for musical talent


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)

Aaaawww


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)

Nobody:

Global moderators:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)

Speaking of which, my 1TB external hard drive died recently...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)

A girl with bad breath flirted with me for 2 years or so, I never knew how to tell her so I just rolled with it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)

Spain strikes again.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)

Rip in peace Harambe


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)

Маша анд тхр Крокодил


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)

Jesus is the gardener, don't be fucking racist.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)

_































_​


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Harambe? Is that you?


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 283575


Anybody coming up with such triteness in my shop.... one saying hole enlarging is boring is going to get reamed. Equally joining metal is so riveting your arse is likely to be welded to the chair following the in depth discussion there.


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 7, 2021)

All of you are fucking nerds


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 7, 2021)

Is fucking nerd not a contradiction in terms?


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2021)

Veho said:


>


"except hbo" boy that aged well with game of thrones


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> "except hbo" boy that aged well with game of thrones


Of all the HBO shows I have seen then the vast majority have ended in a less than stellar fashion, indeed they are quite notorious for it. I am not sure when that was made (cracked.com's period of being a site worth visiting was before much of what is to come but still might have been enough to be a sarcastic).
https://www.imdb.com/list/ls059217471/
How many of those truly stuck the landing? Ignoring one shots like Generation Kill, Band of Brothers (though if I am counting The Pacific as a sequel... eh) and such then you have Six Feet Under (arguably one of the best endings to any show, ever), some would throw The Sopranos in there (mysterious ending is a bit cheap for me but I am not going to say it doesn't work) and... actually I am running out of things here and maybe Girls was not the worst I have seen I guess. So many shows cut before they reached a conclusion (I am sure we can still find those upset at the handling of Carnivale and Deadwood), given a pittance to do it with (I am still upset about the end of The Wire) or had tapered off dramatically in quality before then (Westworld, True Blood and True Detective being among the more notable in those).


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 9, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 10, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Maybe I'll change my name to Hung-Rite...


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Maybe I'll change my name to Hung-Rite...


I think that is already a subdivision of One Hung Low.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 11, 2021)

Facebook screenshots are lame... butt... c'mon


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 11, 2021)

Literally the most offensive thing


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 284170


So what you're saying is "try the other hole instead" or what?


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 11, 2021)

Veho said:


>


He's also a bastard and his mother is a pidgeon fucker.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 12, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Literally the most offensive thing
> View attachment 284174


ok boomer


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 12, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> ok boomer


Dang kids today, no respect for their elders - why, back in my day...


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 12, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I don't get it 
I mean... if it's
I II
II L


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't get it


Would you say you were at a... loss?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 12, 2021)

Veho said:


>


The ancient Romans codified the prisoner's dillema?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 12, 2021)

Veho said:


> Would you say you were at a... loss?





FAST6191 said:


> The ancient Romans codified the prisoner's dillema?


Still don't get it


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 12, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> Still don't get it


https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/loss


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> The ancient Romans codified the prisoner's dillema?


Of course, if there's one thing Rome had an abundance of, it was prisoners and games. Game theory was pretty advanced.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 12, 2021)

Already could for some of us...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)

The guy in the background picture, is 1950/1980 comedian *Capulina*.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)

That's Robocop


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)

So, the video I saw once, was just two  girls checking their temperature rectally?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)

Travis' fandom is dying. ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm not a driver, but...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)

BOOO!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)

Everything in USA is King Size™.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## slimbizzy (Nov 13, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


throw a rock at them


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


They didn't ask


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2021)

Funny, thought it would be Germans


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2021)

It's missing something...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Would this make you get out the bed?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> It's missing something...


Kid dropping their ice cream cone is more painful.
Stealing images again from Russian picture sites.
Also 5 seconds after that my dog



Seems 4chun is doing merchandise now.







I also see now why clown costumes were banned the other year


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Would this make you get out the bed?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


I had that kind of skin between my fingers when i was born
My parents got it removed though


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 17, 2021)

The Spanish part says:
"Maximum capacity 10 people"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I had that kind of skin between my fingers when i was born
> My parents got it removed though


WTF?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> The Spanish part says:
> "Maximum capacity 10 people"
> 
> View attachment 285318


I see the waistlines of the Spanish speaking world are expanding as well. Back when I was last paying attention there (circa 2003) the ratio was more like 15 to 3.

Anyway more stealing






Somewhat amusingly it is probably safer than most bikes that size.

better save people a search for the song


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 17, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I see the waistlines of the Spanish speaking world are expanding as well. Back when I was last paying attention there (circa 2003) the ratio was more like 15 to 3.


Depends.
Colombia? Yes
Brazil? Also Yes
Venezuela? Absolutely not... anymore at least.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Depends.
> Colombia? Yes
> Brazil? Also Yes
> Venezuela? Absolutely not... anymore at least.


Is Brazil a Spanish speaking country now?
No Mexico? No all the small ones nobody normally cares about?
No Argentina, especially after the other day?

Also now I have to burn my remaining image supply


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 17, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Is Brazil a Spanish speaking country now


Touche
Forgot Portuguese existed.



FAST6191 said:


> No Mexico?


Can't think of anybody 




FAST6191 said:


> No all the small ones nobody normally cares about?


You mean... Belize?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> > No Mexico?
> ...


Actually yeah to be fair last time I looked into languages of Mexico it was some horrid pidgin nonsense compared to real Spanish, makes even Quebec sound French by comparison.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 17, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Actually yeah to be fair last time I looked into languages of Mexico it was some horrid pidgin nonsense compared to real Spanish, makes even Quebec sound French by comparison.


Be more specific, as far as I know we have 40+ languages with Spanish being the official one.

EDIT: Please Tommy, don't be typing an essay about this


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 17, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> WTF?


What the fuck is WTF in what i said?
That i had skin between my fingers?
Or that my parent had it removed?
Yea i could have been somekind of fishman


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> What the fuck is WTF in what i said?
> That i had skin between my fingers?
> Or that my parent had it removed?
> Yea i could have been somekind of fishman


Should have kept them and become an Olympic swimmer.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 17, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> What the fuck is WTF in what i said?
> That i had skin between my fingers?
> Or that my parent had it removed?
> Yea i could have been somekind of fishman


Wasted opportunity to be Aquaman.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 17, 2021)

God bless America


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Wasted opportunity to be Aquaman.


I was thinking it is going to be more like waterworld.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 18, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I was thinking it is going to be more like waterworld.


Cryptic.
How?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 18, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 285072


here's the credits song:


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 18, 2021)

Every single one of your posts here for the last month at least has looked like this for me


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> View attachment 285554
> 
> Every single one of your posts here for the last month at least has looked like this for me


Can you open the image link at all? I just embed pics from imgur in my posts, they should load fine.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 18, 2021)

Veho said:


> Can you open the image link at all? I just embed pics from imgur in my posts, they should load fine.


I cannot, but embeds do have a history of working weirdly for me personally


----------



## draftguy (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 285626


That doctor does not know the danger he is in. Not to scale but illustrative


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)

Just to post this I found:


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)

Everyone else:
GBATEMP mods: *KYAAAH!*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)

And saves the fucking world by breathing.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)

And fake genders.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)

NOT FOR THE HUMAN CENTIPEDE.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.





EDIT: YES SHE'S SAFE.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 19, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 285815


LUCK BE IN THE AIR TONIGHT


JuanMena said:


> Just to post this I found:


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 20, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 285815


*JUANMENa SHOULD BE BAGGED*

Like surprised you haven't been hitched up with a wife yet.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> *JUANMENa SHOULD BE BAGGED*
> 
> Like surprised you haven't been hitched up with a wife yet.




Dodged some bullets


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2021)

Anyone remembers this very old meme?


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Dodged some bullets


Yes they did


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2021)

Veho said:


> Yes they did


I expected this more from Flame or Fast... but not from you


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Dodged some bullets


Highschool of the dead bullet boobs dodge


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I expected this more from Flame or Fast... but not from you


Why not? Veho is 10x as savage as Flame or I. Indeed we generally hope to one day become a Veho off day in such regards.

Though if you want. Your new dog. It is so ugly that it is actually going to repel the ladies, which is impressive.


JuanMena said:


> NOT FOR THE HUMAN CENTIPEDE.


Not sure whether to go for minute on the lips, lifetime on the hips or that clearly does not account for bulimia.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 20, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Why not? Veho is 10x as savage as Flame or I. Indeed we generally hope to one day become a Veho off day in such regards.


Oh really? I didn't knew that.



FAST6191 said:


> Though if you want. Your new dog. It is so ugly that it is actually going to repel the ladies, which is impressive


But I named my new dog after you, Tom White.
It has a lot of common... Can't control Sphincter, Poops itself all day, Doesn't has a penis and eats shit too


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I expected this more from Flame or Fast... but not from you



Veho is brutal. im still on green belt when compared to veho who is on black belt.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 21, 2021)

Somewhere in USA a girl is making two bois very happy.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 21, 2021)

Can bet she "pays" using body-credit card.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 21, 2021)

AND I SUPPORT YOU IN YOUR BATTLE.
*U GO GURL*


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> AND I SUPPORT YOU IN YOUR BATTLE.
> *U GO GURL*
> 
> View attachment 286209


I SUPPORT YOU!!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm not racist, I hate everyone equally


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm aware it's not funny, but c'mon, it's frickin interesting!


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 22, 2021)

hope PETA doesn't see the video.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 22, 2021)

impeeza said:


> hope PETA doesn't see the video.


Atleast he's not hurting them at all. No digital implants/surgical stuff, drugs or anything. They are his pets afterall. Geeky but cool!


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Atleast he's not hurting them at all. No digital implants/surgical stuff, drugs or anything. They are his pets afterall. Geeky but cool!


PETA doesn't believe in pets either.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 22, 2021)

You guys know that pet is also a french word


----------



## impeeza (Nov 23, 2021)

cool!  meaning?


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## LDAsh (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 23, 2021)

It's not, but thanks.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2021)

it is funny 
SHE'S SMILING


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2021)

The mods' food:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2021)

Look at this Pug with a Cap


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2021)

░░░░░░░█▐▓▓░████▄▄▄█▀▄▓▓▓▌█
░░░░░▄█▌▀▄▓▓▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▄▓▓▓▓▓▌█
░░░▄█▀▀▄▓█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▀░▓▌█
░░█▀▄▓▓▓███▓▓▓███▓▓▓▄░░▄▓▐█▌
░█▌▓▓▓▀▀▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▄▀▓▓▐█
▐█▐██▐░▄▓▓▓▓▓▀▄░▀▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▌█▌
█▌███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▐░░▄▓▓███▓▓▓▄▀▐█
█▐█▓▀░░▀▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██████▓▓▓▓▐█
▌▓▄▌▀░▀░▐▀█▄▓▓██████████▓▓▓▌█▌
▌▓▓▓▄▄▀▀▓▓▓▀▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓█▓▓▌█▌
█▐▓▓▓▓▓▓▄▄▄▓▓▓▓▓▓█▓█▓█▓█▓▓▓▐█


----------



## impeeza (Nov 23, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Look at this Pug with a Cap


I can't see it


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 23, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> it is funny
> SHE'S SMILING


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2021)

I like volleyball for the sportsmanship


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2021)

I hope she meant Cologne


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2021)

This is a weird looking penis


----------



## impeeza (Nov 23, 2021)

Koopa!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 23, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


I bet it's intended
I also bet the blue shirted guy is also a reference to something else... something i don't know...


----------



## impeeza (Nov 23, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I bet it's intended
> I also bet the blue shirted guy is also a reference to something else... something i don't know...


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I like volleyball for the sportsmanship





*I'd have to "Timberlake" them! Tis' the season!*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 286692
> *I'd have to "Timberlake" them! Tis' the season!*


Nice way to make them laugh


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> I bet it's intended
> I also bet the blue shirted guy is also a reference to something else... something i don't know...


Wonder what they're trying to say? Maybe a song by the looks of the one in red.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Nice way to make them laugh


No! They'd Drool.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> No! They'd Drool.


Haha, yeah right.


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Nice way to make them laugh


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 286698


No u


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## zellko (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2021)

PURE BLOOD?
That sounds familiar, but can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 24, 2021)

I don't see any taco


----------



## draftguy (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 24, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 286784


Video I know but seems fitting given the discussion this last few pages


Also that is more than most clients I have seen in the garage. Normally "my car is making a noise" is about as good as that one gets.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 24, 2021)

What!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 25, 2021)

impeeza said:


> What!


That he can't wait to fuck that thing.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 25, 2021)

_"__G i r l s__"__ :
Me: Saying there are only two genders.



_


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2021)

PETA is threatening me with a good time


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 25, 2021)

¡I wanna turkey!


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 25, 2021)

LOL, Def Leppard- Pour some sugar on me.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving day everyone. Enjoy your meals


----------



## impeeza (Nov 25, 2021)

Hope all of you have lots of thinks for which to be grateful!  happy turkey day!


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 25, 2021)

Metroid Dread ending spoiler



Spoiler


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 26, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Happy Thanksgiving day everyone. Enjoy your meals


You too, and to everyone. Peace, Love, and Happiness to all!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2021)

VEHO! *DON'T YOU DARE* TO REPLY WHAT YOU'RE THINKING TO REPLY 
Nobody wants to see that, besides, It's weird you're still saving that picture 

Anyone else: Show me your boobs.


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 287051
> 
> VEHO! *DON'T YOU DARE* TO REPLY WHAT YOU'RE THINKING TO REPLY
> Nobody wants to see that, besides, It's weird you're still saving that picture


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 27, 2021)

1/1/12012
2022 is in 45 days


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 27, 2021)

Aliens be like:
_Those damn Austrians holds the key to the end of the pandemic _
ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 27, 2021)

Me: Cooks Meat
Greta Thunberg:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 27, 2021)

lol?


----------



## impeeza (Nov 27, 2021)

The cow sounds like ¡mu!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 28, 2021)

No no, this is very interesting.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 28, 2021)

Yeah... no.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 28, 2021)

Which of the Mods is named Eric?


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 28, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 287368


As a kid, both my grandmothers had a coffee can they would collect left-over Bacon fat into and store for later cooking. yummy!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 287376


It's not chess, if that's your point. It's for 4 players and has action cards and sideboards and you win by collecting tokens. Not sure how much you know of chess but it's not quite that.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 29, 2021)

Veho said:


> It's not chess, if that's your point. It's for 4 players and has action cards and sideboards and you win by collecting tokens. Not sure how much you know of chess but it's not quite that.


I know Chess. It's what they use in Pizza.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 29, 2021)

BIG IF TRUE


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 29, 2021)

Brazil vaccination mascot:




SPOILER: IT ONLY SHOTS WHITE KIDS ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 287463


That's because bunnies are racist pricks, all of them, and we should stop giving them a platform


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 29, 2021)

Veho said:


> That's because bunnies are racist pricks, all of them, and we should stop giving them a platform


----------



## impeeza (Nov 29, 2021)

Veho said:


> It's not chess, if that's your point. It's for 4 players and has action cards and sideboards and you win by collecting tokens. Not sure how much you know of chess but it's not quite that.


There is board games for two, three, five, or even six people.  Even on spain there is a game for 8 people (4 couples) . ah and now you can play a physical Risk game only you, vs "Alexa"


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2021)

impeeza said:


> There is board games for two, three, five, or even six people.  Even on spain there is a game for 8 people (4 couples) . ah and now you can play a physical Risk game only you, vs "Alexa"


I was being snappy but that picture keeps getting reposted (with snide comments) because people assume the "Queen's Gambit board game" is just chess, when it's not.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 29, 2021)

aHHH,  I get lost,  I look little or almost nothing on Netflix


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 30, 2021)

yes... YES!


----------



## impeeza (Nov 30, 2021)

Danger as could get!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> yes... YES!
> View attachment 287557


Aposematism serves both to ward off predators and attract mates, so either way it's working


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 30, 2021)

Veho said:


> Aposematism serves both to ward off predators and attract mates, so either way it's working


You don't care, you're horny?


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> You don't care, you're horny?









I mean it scares away the people who spout the "dYed HaiR = toXIc PERSOnaliTy" shit, and attracts others, so it's win-win?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 30, 2021)

Veho said:


> so it's win-win?


Absolutely yes.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 30, 2021)

xD


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 30, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Dang kids today, no respect for their elders - why, back in my day...




yea, let's talk about "Back In The Day"... lol


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 30, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> yea, let's talk about "Back In The Day"... lol


You are so old, you went to school with Jesus.  jk


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 30, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> You are so old, you went to school with Jesus.  jk




Shhh Don't tell anyone.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 287631


Sooo cute!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 30, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Sooo cute!


How did the puppy got jam on his belly?


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 30, 2021)

He looks like a baby bear, that's been eating berries. But yea he must have been swimming in it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> How did the puppy got jam on his belly?


Reminds me of the time my doggo eat my red lipstick. He came running out the bedroom with his face all red and his front paws and belly were also covered in red. At first it looked like he was covered in blood but no the little bastard just wanted to wear some makeup  No idea how he got it all over his paws and belly.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 30, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Reminds me of the time my doggo eat my red lipstick. He came running out the bedroom with his face all red and his front paws and belly were also covered in red. At first it looked like he was covered in blood but no the little bastard just wanted to wear some makeup  No idea how he got it all over his paws and belly.


Red lipstick? My big sister used to have a red lipstick that smelled like Watermelon.
I ate it.  Was probably 4 years old.

Years later she got more, and Oso (rip) ate them... well... can you really blame us if it tastes good?


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 30, 2021)

https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/food-recipes/a46847/deadpool-nuts-creamy-clam-dip/


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 30, 2021)

FINALLY


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2021)

Veho said:


>


there are 17... i counted them


----------



## LDAsh (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> there are 17... i counted them


I counted 18


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2021)

Veho said:


>


No kvass, no point.

Though if we are going slav cooking then videos in picture thread again


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 1, 2021)

*Doritos have gone too far now!*


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 1, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> there are 17... i counted them


*18
Not an illusion at all if you can count it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> *Doritos have gone too far now!*
> View attachment 287763


I'll have you know we are a tostitos fountain site


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 2, 2021)

LDAsh said:


>


Context: The first guy kinda inspired Hong Kong 97.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 2, 2021)

"...but my hair is purple/green/blue "


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 2, 2021)

That's because it's French, you uncultured swine:

"Le(s) Tits Now"


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> "...but my hair is purple/green/blue "


Why are you so obsessed with hair color?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 2, 2021)

Veho said:


> Why are you so obsessed with hair color?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> That's because it's French, you uncultured swine:


that makes it worse


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2021)

Veho said:


> "There's only one USB port but you can expand that with a splitter."


shifting into MAXIMUM OVERDRIVE


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 3, 2021)

This latest orb has me seriously pondering


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 3, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> that makes it worse


¯\_༼ •́ ͜ʖ •̀ ༽_/¯


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 3, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Wow! These look like the same camera glitches happening in my dating app also. Do you also use the CatfishMe.org.net.com app?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Wow! These look like the same camera glitches happening in my dating app also. Do you also use the CatfishMe.org.net.com app?


it's gotta be because it's porn.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2021)

I must say I've never been more offended except for that time I found out @AncientBoi was developing a pokemon mod called Pokemon Blue...Balls.  I mean those fingers are obviously doing something perverted.  you're on report, mister!


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 3, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I must say I've never been more offended except for that time I found out @AncientBoi was developing a pokemon mod called Pokemon Blue...Balls.  I mean those fingers are obviously doing something perverted.  you're on report, mister!


Hey! What this smell like?

edit: He would spell it, and pronounce it like "Hay" not "Hey"


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2021)

reminds me of when gateway made that video of the cheat menu, and there was what we assume a woman's hands, since they had nail polish on them.  people were like, "those fingers have been in some dirty places."  haha


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


You got me


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)

HE-LICOPTER HE-LICOPTER


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)

Yep. It's just the new Flu.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)

Try using more than 2 fingers next time.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)

Nobody:
White People:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)

"CASASOLA! CASASOLA! CASASOLA!"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


Video in picture thread once more

Historically this was how it was often done as well.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 4, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


me n who


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 5, 2021)

On that note.. Kid Noise Cancelation Feature in Ad I thought was funny... and cool art work.




Here the rest of them from the ads...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 6, 2021)

Probably a bit UK centric, but that's the way she goes


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2021)

To be fair there are a few Waitroses in town centres/stumbling distance of financial centres now (finance peeps being some of the main consumers of it these days) and not everywhere is suited to a courier service/someone might want lunch as well as nose candy.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 6, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> Probably a bit UK centric, but that's the way she goes
> 
> 
> View attachment 288517




They sure like substituting their intake of vitamin D


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 6, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> To be fair there are a few Waitroses in town centres/stumbling distance of financial centres now (finance peeps being some of the main consumers of it these days) and not everywhere is suited to a courier service/someone might want lunch as well as nose candy.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 6, 2021)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I see that blue ball/crystal ball everywhere
where does it come from?
I guess i missed a series? A movie?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 288357


SHUT THE FUCK UP I WONT WATCH WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS CAN PEOPLE STOP TELLING ME


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 7, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP I WONT WATCH WHAT WE DO IN THE SHADOWS CAN PEOPLE STOP TELLING ME


No, fuck you, watch it


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 7, 2021)

FINALLY


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> FINALLY
> View attachment 288637


Here's a crazy idea - now I know it sounds insane and it's pretty out there, I admit, but bear with me: if you don't want to get married and have kids, _don't do it_? Crazy, I know. Wild.


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2021)

Veho said:


> Here's a crazy idea - now I know it sounds insane and it's pretty out there, I admit, but bear with me: if you don't want to get married and have kids, _don't do it_? Crazy, I know. Wild.


someone should have told my parents this


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 7, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> FINALLY
> View attachment 288637


Reminds me of Al Bundy, in an episode, they win some money, he asks Peg his wife, where does she want to go, she says Paris, he says Great! Take the kids and dog, and I'm going to Canada.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 288728


And with power generation switching towards alternative and renewable sources, this number is only expected to rise in the future. At some point, 100% of the world's coal production will go towards reprimanding little shits for Christmas.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 8, 2021)

Veho said:


> And with power generation switching towards alternative and renewable sources, this number is only expected to rise in the future. At some point, 100% of the world's coal production will go towards reprimanding little shits for Christmas.



Coal miners can make decent money


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2021)

ClancyDaEnlightened said:


> Coal miners can make decent money


Money can be exchanged for goods and services.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 8, 2021)

Or one can just sometimes take it


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 9, 2021)

Veho said:


> And with power generation switching towards alternative and renewable sources, this number is only expected to rise in the future. At some point, 100% of the world's coal production will go towards reprimanding little shits for Christmas.


Province of Quebec in Canada is the global leader regarding green energy production
0 nuclear power plant
0 coal power plant
0 gas power plant
Many many many hydroelectric dam

Also, the Province of Quebec owns 3% of world's drinkable water.

Water is our trade mark and we would be glad to give shitty childrens around the world a bottle of water, at least it will hydrate those poor shitty child in africa


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 9, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


You got me on that, keep tapping like the end of world


JuanMena said:


> Yep. It's just the new Flu.


I told it


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 9, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 288887


No. You can skip 1 and maybe 2, you should definitely watch 3 though if you're going to watch 2. Hope this helps.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 9, 2021)

On that I will need context, sorry.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 9, 2021)

impeeza said:


> On that I will need context, sorry.


https://www.businessinsider.com/boris-johnson-faces-calls-to-resign-after-leaked-video-2021-12


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 9, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 288926




"soon"


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 10, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 288921


But it (*whisper*) *won't be a party.*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 10, 2021)

The three are gonna be on Netflix


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2021)

"Ooops."


----------



## impeeza (Dec 10, 2021)

That's the moment when you think:  Now what %&%$#&& We will do?! (and everyone turn around and leave you looking at the mess)


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 10, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> The three are gonna be on Netflix
> 
> View attachment 289017


i don't get it, could you explain?


----------



## impeeza (Dec 11, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> i don't get it, could you explain?


I will  skip work the december 17th because an apointment with my doctor, "Doctor Strange"

December 17th is the release of Spiderman No Way to Home; and Doctor Strange have a big part on it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> i don't get it, could you explain?


Benedict Cabagepatch acts as Doctor Strange in Spider-Man No Way Home... which premieres in December 17th.

That's the appointment with the "Doctor".


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 11, 2021)

Veho said:


>


It's a little pebble


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)

He was a boy, now she's a gurl. At least that is how it's nowadays


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)

MEG... NO!￼


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)

Will it be Brazil? 
Will it be India?
Will it be South Africa?
Will it be the US&A?
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)

Can someone please explain how's she using that cucumber? I don't get it


----------



## impeeza (Dec 11, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


My grandma used to say:  "the letter enters with blood" this guy need to read a lot more!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)

Mr. Frosty! You too?!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)

impeeza said:


> My grandma used to say:  "the letter enters with blood" this guy need to read a lot more!


I don't get it


----------



## impeeza (Dec 11, 2021)

I think get lost on translation,  the original drawer phrase is:

"la letra con sangre entra"  refers to be harsh to the distracted children in order to make they focus on to learn.

This boy (and the tattooer) needs really to learn a lot more.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)

impeeza said:


> I think get lost on translation,  the original drawer phrase is:
> 
> "la letra con sangre entra"  refers to be harsh to the distracted children in order to make they focus on to learn.
> 
> This boy (and the tattooer) needs really to learn a lot more.


Oh, I never heard that "saying" before, that's why I got confused.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 11, 2021)

je je je,  should be a very "Colombian" one,  here the moms are hardcore


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 11, 2021)

I get lost ;(


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 11, 2021)

impeeza said:


> I get lost ;(


Actor Jesse Smollet, was found guilty falsifying police reports he was beat up.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 11, 2021)

Veho said:


>


GTA IX map?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2021)

Gothiccs!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I'm trying to focus on the curved green lines... BUT I JUST CAN'T


----------



## impeeza (Dec 12, 2021)

The green lines are straight


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 12, 2021)

impeeza said:


> The green lines are straight


when you look at them straigth, yes. but while you look at a green line, others are getting curved in your sight but where you dont focus... DONT YOU SEE?


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 12, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> when you look at them straigth, yes. but while you look at a green line, others are getting curved in your sight but where you dont focus... DONT YOU SEE?


Yea it blurs dif lines, but I don't get it. Reminds me of those old posters you would stare at till you seen a hidden picture.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 12, 2021)

They are called stereograms. And this image besides to be an optical illusion can be treated like one you see something like tetris pieces

It's great


----------



## impeeza (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2021)

COVID: Hoax
RELIGION: Not a Hoax 100% true


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2021)

COVID: Hoax
DURACELL: Not a Hoax "It keeps going, and going, and going"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 289334


_
Those things are *so *life-like_


----------



## impeeza (Dec 12, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 289334


He got it


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Isn't this one the one that causes skin diseases on dogs?


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 289443


Another apocryphal "spare(,) not(,) kill / let's eat(,) grandma" anecdote. 
According to _The Oxford Style Manual _the "male" version is flat out incorrect, and the sentence should read "A woman is nothing without her man" if you wanted to convey that meaning.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 12, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Mirror mirror on the wall?


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>


normally i dont care about reposts but did we truly need to see this image twice


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> normally i dont care about reposts but did we truly need to see this image twice


I'm pretty sure the mind reader showed a different image in the one I posted previously, but regardless, my answer to your question is "yes." And then some.


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2021)

Move over, turducken. Crawchicktopuss is indahouse.


----------



## MockyLock (Dec 13, 2021)

It's the call of Cthulhu !


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2021)

Yes!  We used to play with Lawn Darts he he he:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2021)

ok, took me a moment get it,  I get "distracted"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)

Justice is a dish that's eaten cold... he ate it all.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


What's the resolution of that printer?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> What's the resolution of that printer?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 92ppi?


----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2021)

60-90-60 picas?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2021)

ah, sorry, the printer?  I can't tell  he he


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


With glasses on too...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


humm, my mind is a lot dirty...


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


If whites can't do black-face, then blacks can't do red-face!


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> If whites can't do black-face, then blacks can't do red-face!









JuanMena said:


>


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)

impeeza said:


> humm, my mind is a lot dirty...


It comes with age.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)

Hannah Stocking.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


I insist, dirty mind ever!


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


num num num!  But yea most here won't get, cause they never seen.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2021)

u2


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)

impeeza said:


> I insist, dirty mind ever!





BigOnYa said:


> num num num!  But yea most here won't get, cause they never seen.









Tamale...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)

One more:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)

I do this accidently all the time! Or when the waiter says enjoy your food, I always accidently say Thanks you too!


----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Tamale...


It's wrong


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>





I know, I'm gonna hear it for this one....


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2021)

chillozopher said:


> View attachment 259587


noticed it right away, ive been doing too much photo editing recently it seems


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> noticed it right away, ive been doing too much photo editing recently it seems


the way i said that made it sound like i love doing it so much that i cant stop but no i need to do it for school, if i stop my grades drop


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 289625


fun fact: im so skinny i can feel my own ribcage


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> fun fact: im so skinny i can feel my own ribcage


the other day my friend said "bro if a gust of wind hits you right you're just gonna fucking dissolve"


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> fun fact: im so skinny i can feel my own ribcage


I rub my belly and can feel the subway I had for dinner. Wait maybe that's just @JuanMena 's footlong I'm feeling....


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2021)

two types of nerd: concerningly skinny and super fat


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 289620


me on thanksgiving: 



(at least until my parents drag me out of my room and force me to act like a normal human being)


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> View attachment 289643


But now a ba da bum start sounding on my head and my hand involuntary tap the desk:

Tar ara taa, ta ta tara ta...  And the inevitable end "NO MORE" (on the worst out of tune voice I have)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I do this all the time does anyone else??
> 
> View attachment 141839


sometimes ill measure time with albums, as in "how many albums can i finish before we get there"


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> sometimes ill measure time with albums, as in "how many albums can i finish before we get there"


Songs?,  but what if one of them is Bohemian Rhapsody?  your calculations will mess.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 289673


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 15, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> the other day my friend said "bro if a gust of wind hits you right you're just gonna fucking dissolve"


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 15, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 289721



Get a ramp and pretend to be evil knievil


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 15, 2021)

呢个


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 15, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> View attachment 289702


I absolutely used to get "the cheese sweats" from eating cheese, and I absolutely carried on eating it regardless. Cheese is life.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 289913



automated alcohol dispenser 

do what McDonalds did, replace people with electricity


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 16, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 289936


have you tried turning it off and on again?


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 16, 2021)

Shitpost


----------



## draftguy (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 289990


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 17, 2021)

Is THAT funny enough?
You can sell a bottle of water for 15USD on ebay and peoples actually buy it
Easy money


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 290176


It's legit. The letters stand for Covid, Unclear, Not covid, and Test stripe. Dude, trust me.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 19, 2021)

One for the old-school internet warriors


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 20, 2021)

Winter!











But she's probably cute tho, hee-hee

























Harry Potter! 










...oh!






This is the right kind of Animal Crossing live action 


























@AlanJohn 's crush


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> But she's probably cute tho, hee-hee


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 20, 2021)

Veho said:


>


I think there's a message here... but can't see it


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 20, 2021)

OH MY GOSH!







JuanMena said:


> Winter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck happened here?!



























ew!
























So... he's still Lady Di's son? 
















Better return that kid's forehead to where it belongs 



































When they're playing Rock Paper Scissors, but they  get scissors:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 20, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


i have my wallpaper set to either furries or anime so i cant do that either



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 270298
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> View attachment 270299










hippy dave said:


> View attachment 271102


hannibal(2013)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 20, 2021)

Somebody's angry today, huh?


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 20, 2021)

Goddammit JuanCena flooded the whole page!


----------



## impeeza (Dec 20, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> Goddammit JuanCena flooded the whole page!
> 
> 
> View attachment 290537


this is more funny at my city, here the people call the candle's wax "sperm" he he he


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 21, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 290621


Finest, took me a moment to understand.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 21, 2021)

ta-ra, ta-ra, tan tan ta!


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 21, 2021)

then:


----------



## impeeza (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 22, 2021)

Christmas plans sorted


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 23, 2021)

I don't think Joseph is able to be fed anymore.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 23, 2021)

Aaaah! Good old times 





The Invisible Man attacks again!





The Black Man _strikes_ again!


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 23, 2021)

Veho said:


>


Is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> Is that supposed to be funny?


I guess you had to have been there.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 24, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> Goddammit JuanCena flooded the whole page!



Oh you guys haven't seen anything! I'm planning to paste 100+ pictures into 1 single post.

Maybe more! ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Oh you guys haven't seen anything! I'm planning to paste 100+ pictures into 1 single post.
> 
> Maybe more! ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


Good. Don't double post.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 291089


Awww, he got her the world's biggest gummy worm from Vat19!   
The mom is understandably upset, because that's _way too much sugar _for a kid


----------



## impeeza (Dec 25, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> Oh you guys haven't seen anything! I'm planning to paste 100+ pictures into 1 single post.
> 
> Maybe more! ಡ ͜ ʖ ಡ


I dare you!


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 25, 2021)

ROL!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 25, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 291043


BTW, It's Justin Trudeau's birthday too
How sad... two special days at once but the same amount of presents...
Pity the fool who is born on december 25th


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> *snip*


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 27, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 291426


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 28, 2021)

*It's just a dog looking out the window....You Perv!*


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> *snip*


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Dec 28, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 291622


I don't get it


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 28, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I don't get it


Dogs in court, and the jury members are all his enemies....and the cat is at heavens gate, but it has 9 lives.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I don't get it


First comic, the dog is the defendant in court, and the jury is composed entirely of people/things he has chewed, bitten, humped or peed on, so it's likely they will be biased against him. 

Second image, a reference to the folk tale that cats have nine lives.


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 29, 2021)

(invite me next time plzkthx)


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 29, 2021)

Introvert problems


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 29, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I don't get it


it's a lawyer joke. Ask @Ericzander to explain the joke in it. I'm not qualified to explain.

Shame on you guys:


BigOnYa said:


> Dogs in court, and the jury members are all his enemies....and the cat is at heavens gate, but it has 9 lives.





Veho said:


> First comic, the dog is the defendant in court, and the jury is composed entirely of people/things he has chewed, bitten, humped or peed on, so it's likely they will be biased against him.
> 
> Second image, a reference to the folk tale that cats have nine lives.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 291758


Okay first of all nobody has money (or time) for kids _and _a PS5 so this is clearly bunk.


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 31, 2021)

Veho said:


>


You made my day! Thank you. I love it! Overdue modernization.


The phone makes me think of a much needed update of _"Die Geschichte von Hans Guck-in-die-Luft"_ → [Struwwelpeter]
Instead of a guy just looking into the air, we need somebody looking on his phone while walking around.


----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> The phone makes me think of a much needed update of _"Die Geschichte von Hans Guck-in-die-Luft"_ → [Struwwelpeter]
> Instead of a guy just looking into the air, we need somebody looking on his phone while walking around.



Ah, Hans Guck-in-die-Luft, living proof that youths were always distractible, and we should really stop blaming the fad of the week all the time.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 31, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 291769


*Fireworks Simulator*


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 291946


"We use robots!"


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 31, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 291946




[rewrites the procedure to where "It *IS* done that way"


----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2021)

The world could use more succbots.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 31, 2021)

Veho said:


> The world could use more succbots.




[disguises myself as one]


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 1, 2022)

*That drunk crazy night, next morning shame.*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> Ah, Hans Guck-in-die-Luft, living proof that youths were always distractible, and we should really stop blaming the fad of the week all the time.


but _I_ didnt grow up with it, so it must be bad


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 292103


Videos in picture thread again but...


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 292129


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 2, 2022)

Veho said:


>



Free circumcisions?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 290514


this is what killed her


banjo2 said:


> View attachment 290623


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> View attachment 292143


What was the subject? Biology? Sex ed? Physics?


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Videos in picture thread again but...



WTF! Like, what was he thinking?


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 3, 2022)

The person who posted this meme on Facebook said they saved it to their computer in 2017


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 3, 2022)

Images you can hear


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Images you can hear
> 
> View attachment 292258


Let's hope it doesn't last that long...
I got tested positive yesterday... not funny...


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 3, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Let's hope it doesn't last that long...
> I got tested positive yesterday... not funny...


Sorry to hear that, hope it's mild and gone soon.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 292186


how could she change of clothes that fast?


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 292283


The column should curve slightly too, for extra emphasis.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 292431


Better quality:


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 5, 2022)

Wanna see it again?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 5, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 292504


You have NO idea how many times it happened to me
I see a toilet, I try to use it, but can't...
There's always a windows somewhere and someone's watching me from there
And there windows can be ANYWHERE, like right in the door, and I'm talking about a freaking huge windows
There's ALWAYS someone watching me... I can't use the fucking toilet...
HEY!!! PRIVACY!!! YOU KNOW THAT!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 6, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Holy shit I feel enlightened


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 7, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> Better quality:


the "three new edm songs" always gets to me, imagine watching a christian movie and this is the ost


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 7, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> the "three new edm songs" always gets to me, imagine watching a christian movie and this is the ost



also related fun fact: christian dubstep is a real thing
 
(brb, gonna make some muslim speedcore and jewish idm)


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 7, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 292687


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 8, 2022)

She looks oddly familiar to me


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 8, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> She looks oddly familiar to me




In Greek mythology it's Medusa


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> In Greek mythology it's Medusa


She *made you hard* too?


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 8, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 9, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 292897


Almost everybody at my city


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 9, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> https://gbatemp.net/attachments/screenshot-2022-01-08-170902-png.292950/



Is that a new game like Farcry?


----------



## impeeza (Jan 9, 2022)

JuanMena said:


>


Gime una birra S'il te plaît


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 9, 2022)

JuanMena said:


>




Y yo quierro un caldo de Pene.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 10, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 293088


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 10, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 293098


I dont get it


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get it


You have never played the game "Hangman"? I think it was even on old Atari 2600.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 10, 2022)

A new take on a classic - some extra support can really make all the difference


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 10, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 292965


I remember Windows XP (or 98?) allowed you to customize the Window Title Bar color with Gradients.
It also let you choose your main font, the size (independent of resolution)

I used Gothic and always had a Green-Blue gradient just to make that glitch/bug more fancy.

Even then crashes were fun!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Y yo quierro un caldo de Pene.


Kidding you not, _we_ (Mexicans) have dishes with Bull's Dicks.
So yeah, you can totally eat _Cow_ Dick Broth.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 10, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> A new take on a classic - some extra support can really make all the difference
> 
> View attachment 293161


Gothiccs!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 11, 2022)

AliExpress is trying to sell me BOXERS

*snip*


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 11, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 293264


that woman's face says it all!


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 293088


"what's your name sir"
*sweating*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 292600


did you really have to include photo evidence


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 12, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> did you really have to include photo evidence


It's just instinctive due to growing up with the internet responding to any and every claim with "pics or stfu".

Whatever happened to that? Haven't heard it in ages.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> It's just instinctive due to growing up with the internet responding to any and every claim with "pics or stfu"
> 
> Whatever happened to that? Haven't heard it in ages.


i think it died out as photo editing software became more and more common


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> It's just instinctive due to growing up with the internet responding to any and every claim with "pics or stfu".
> 
> Whatever happened to that? Haven't heard it in ages.


People post pics without prompting these days, so there's no need.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 12, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 293415


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 293567


But it is the love of humans that teaches robot cars to not make the same mistakes as humans following their GPS into the river/lake/sea.




Also selection of stolen images from Russian picture site. I particularly like the games played on buildings, hardcore edition.












How I picture the average smash brothers player by the way.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 13, 2022)

True, sad but true


----------



## Veho (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 293542


this tweet would be IMPOSSIBLE to explain to my parents


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 15, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> this tweet would be IMPOSSIBLE to explain to my parents


Please try anyway, and post video


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 293786



me: [far [blub blub] rrt] oops [runs n hides in the restroom]


----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 16, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Oh no!


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 17, 2022)

TAG THAT SPECIAL SOMEONE


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 293928


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 17, 2022)

What?


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 284269


oh im truly sorry i forgot i was at the "be a miserable fuck" competition, shauna


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 19, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I doubt he can survive even for 10 minutes.. 

And that goes for pretty much every other generic YouTuber these days, it's just the same cookie-cutter content structure, hate the exposition..


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 19, 2022)

Veho said:


>





CoolMe said:


> I doubt he can survive even for 10 minutes..
> 
> And that goes for pretty much every other generic YouTuber these days, it's just the same cookie-cutter content structure, hate the exposition..


It's too bad he doesn't have SponsorBlock


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 19, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> It's too bad he doesn't have SponsorBlock


I wasn't aware of this.. Is it accurate? or at least is acceptable 'cause  segments can be different from vid to vid etc.


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I wasn't aware of this.. Is it accurate? or at least is acceptable 'cause  segments can be different from vid to vid etc.


It's probably user-contributed. I don't know about this particular app but some get the info from users and then create a database for each video using reported times and some fuzzy voodoo. 

Then there's RunPee, an app that reports boring parts of the movie so you know when you can sneak out for a toilet break without missing anything important.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## banjo2 (Jan 20, 2022)

_

_


CoolMe said:


> I wasn't aware of this.. Is it accurate? or at least is acceptable 'cause  segments can be different from vid to vid etc.


Yeah it's pretty good, most videos/channels with a good chunk of views/subscribers will probably have segments submitted pretty quickly, and if they don't already, you can submit them yourself then rack up some hours to feel good about it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


ive seen enough furry stuff to know where this is going


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> ive seen enough furry stuff to know where this is going


@everyone *HE FINALLY ADMIT HE IS A FURRY*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> @everyone *HE FINALLY ADMIT HE IS A FURRY*


in other groundbreaking news the sky's blue


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> in other groundbreaking news the sky's blue


not here, it's completly dark black here


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 20, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> not here, it's completly dark black here


.. Were you kidnapped or something?


----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2022)

Spoiler: Warning: male ass.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> .. Were you kidnapped or something?


at the time it was posted, it was just midnight


----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


The irony is that most likely AI bots could solve it instantly, while no average human can..


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> The irony is that most likely AI bots could solve it instantly, while no average human can..


red, red, brown   - easy. But yea I'm a nerd, and my father taught electronics, so I was always around it. Imagine if they were all SMD.


----------



## Veho (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 21, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> not here, it's completly dark black here





Isn't black it's very dark blue


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 21, 2022)

Something to make you feel old... or smart? depends on ur mood.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 21, 2022)

Holy shit we're fucked up.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 21, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Holy shit we're fucked up.
> 
> View attachment 294653


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 21, 2022)

smileyhead said:


>


 _*!!!*_


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2022)

smileyhead said:


>


By the same token:


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 294672


What the duck are you bragging about? You was able to play the easiest codex on the world. Congrats our generation do it when we was 6 years old and don't put on the net as the greater hit ever


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 294679


No truck nuts?


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 21, 2022)

Man, seriously? Ha ha ha, there is a fulm Hanks's movie about father's ashes on a coffee can and get signatures on a photo.


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Man, seriously?


I mean, it's a product that exists:

https://mcphee.com/products/modest-urn

Not sure if anyone has ever used it for its intended purpose.


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 294695


That will only work if the doctor is hotter than the hoe.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> That will only work if the doctor is hotter than the hoe.


They always are tbh


----------



## RedLuigi7890 (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 22, 2022)

Wonder what she was thinking?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 22, 2022)

Only 2 years left for my Great Depression to be over


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 22, 2022)

O_.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 22, 2022)

Lady Loki.



Spoiler: Lady Loki











It's funny because the one in the show is a fucking joke


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Alien?


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 22, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Lady Loki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice tits


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> nice tits


thanks, you too (θ‿θ)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 22, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> thanks, you too (θ‿θ)


Zelda... doesn't have tits...


----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 24, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 295016



You make my day here at hospital. Thanks


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 295043


Yes. Yes it is. Yes it is the most logical thing that a cucumber-sized and cucumber-shaped and (once) cucumber-colored object found among a bunch of other model vegetables could be. Yes.







Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 294918


this song plays in my head everytime i right click and save an nft


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 287380


don't you have a bingo night to attend at the retirement home?


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 25, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> don't you have a bingo night to attend at the retirement home?


Don't be silly, millennials will never be able to afford to retire


----------



## impeeza (Jan 25, 2022)

True


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Don't be silly, millennials will never be able to afford to retire


ok sorry, don't you have a pronouns night to attend at the communism home?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 25, 2022)

Also Science: There's just two genders.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 26, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 295255


even have a SD Hard drive


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 295255


this disgusts me. 
why dont you have a usb hdd?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2022)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 263909


thank you for the laughing emoji, I was unsure whether or not to laugh at this


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2022)

1B51004 said:


> hm, looking into this, i have reason to believe that this is inside of a Publix. There are multiple aisles and there's a Publix with boar's head brand sandwich stuff near me
> yes, im overanalyzing a funny picture.
> edit: GUYS I FOUND IT
> ok its not that breaking of a discovery
> ...





Veho said:


> Oh hey, I remember them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAIT I JUST REALIZED I LIVE NEAR THAT PLACE


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 26, 2022)

LOOK WHAT I CAN DO


----------



## impeeza (Jan 26, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> LOOK WHAT I CAN DO
> 
> View attachment 295343


That hurts


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> That hurts


That's what she said.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 26, 2022)

@Veho 
Don't get mad dude


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 27, 2022)

_Out of all the girls I've ever been with, I've never been with such an amazing, gorgeous, responsible and smart girl such as yourself.
That's why I picked you, because I know, you'll be an amazing single mother._


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 27, 2022)

king henry vii be like:


JuanMena said:


> View attachment 295462


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 27, 2022)

Deleted User said:


> View attachment 245170 @xkcd


oh, you think THAT'S bad? wait till you bring a physicist, or a chemist. never again


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 27, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> I bet you are also the sort of person to note most of the dinosaurs in Jurassic Park were actually from the Cretaceous period.


update: i recently learned the quickest way to get punched while watching jurassic park


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 27, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> update: i recently learned the quickest way to get punched while watching jurassic park


You can also continually point out which dinos should have had feathers.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> You can also continually point out which dinos should have had feathers.



None of them! InGen used frog DNA to patch up missing parts in dinosaur DNA, and were aiming for what the late 80s - early 90s paleontological consensus was on how those particular dinosaurs looked. Since feathers were a clear, massive deviation from the contemporary knowledge of dinosaurs, they would have been discarded as deteriorated DNA, and replaced with frog DNA to achieve the "correct" look. 

*gets punched*


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 295503


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 27, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 295532


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 27, 2022)

Yummy


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Jan 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 295590


If they even question it, leave em


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> None of them! InGen used frog DNA to patch up missing parts in dinosaur DNA, and were aiming for what the late 80s - early 90s paleontological consensus was on how those particular dinosaurs looked. Since feathers were a clear, massive deviation from the contemporary knowledge of dinosaurs, they would have been discarded as deteriorated DNA, and replaced with frog DNA to achieve the "correct" look.
> 
> *gets punched*


babe wake up new dinosaur lore just dropped


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 295556


Hungry!  I wanna my pineapple!


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2022)

The Fantasy: 
Hoping your woman is in the right mood.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2022)

Ah yes. Gender  and


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 295640


girl here. this meme is false. why do you think girls go to the bathroom in groups?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 295721


A random number generator is a rudimentary decision-making process.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 29, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> View attachment 295734


Totally Zelda


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 29, 2022)

Well not me tho


----------



## impeeza (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 29, 2022)

This is yet another proof that...
MEXICANS ARE WHITE!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2022)

Canada First Activist


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> This is yet another proof that...
> MEXICANS ARE WHITE!
> 
> View attachment 295796


never date mexican dudes, asked this dude to eat my ass and he complained it wasn't spicy enough 

(for legal reasons, this didn't actually happen)


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 30, 2022)

...something something hole in one


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 30, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> _*!!!*_




I thought it said Moco. Eeewww cochino. lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 295861
> ...something something hole in one


not even a man and id do the same tbh, free golf lessons


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 295504


Why you almost always post something related to that video


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I thought it said Moco. Eeewww cochino. lol


No, U.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 30, 2022)

I just found this...



what the fuck?


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 31, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Why you almost always post something related to that video


Because it's my proudest accomplishment.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> I just found this...
> View attachment 295969
> what the fuck?


yoooooo they got the setup tho


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2022)

Shot her twice... But I still have my load


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 296053


"My response hinges severely on how you will answer the following question: _are you the great Pagliacci?_"


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 31, 2022)

Veho said:


> "My response hinges severely on how you will answer the following question: _are you the great Pagliacci?_"


"The therapist : Yes."


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> "The therapist : Yes."


"Well there goes _my_ go-to piece of advice. Damn."


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 296163


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 1, 2022)

Veho said:


>


None of what's written in that page make any sense, like if it was written by an alien..


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2022)

Snek tits.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 1, 2022)

...
...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 1, 2022)

Unsure?
...
heh


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 1, 2022)

PICTURES YOU CAN HEAR:


----------



## alexleeuf (Feb 2, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 296201
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



funny


----------



## impeeza (Feb 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> "The therapist : Yes."



Psycho
The
Rapist?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 2, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> View attachment 296229


 Take me two looks to understand. Is good


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2022)

this image is like a relic of the past


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 2, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 144407
> View attachment 144406


and now people have wanted to  fuck a boat  the ps5 and more things im probably missing.  
(sidenote: has it really almost been 4 years since the whole bowsette thing? god.)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 2, 2022)

It's not funny.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 2, 2022)

Homosexuals are not cowards! 










They're admins!


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2022)

nOboDy uNdErsTanDs


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 296391
> 
> nOboDy uNdErsTanDs


no but fr why did this man come across what he presumed to be a corpse and decide to kiss it?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> why did this man come across what he presumed to be a corpse and decide to kiss it?



...
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2022)

Amazon: Ok... we'll do it.




Bunch of dudes that identify themselves as female.
¯\_( ͠° ͟ʖ °͠ )_/¯


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2022)

Like a Windows 10 update! 
Useless!


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 3, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 296447


Board game? With grandpa?
The only board i could play with him is Ouija


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 296474


Get lost ;(


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 296474


.. Cum my lady?


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> .. Cum my lady?


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 296473





The cutoff point is not "seriousness", it's "where in the digestive tract it should absorb" and "is it time release". 

I have gummi Ibuprofen at home  

(Apologies for the lame reply, I started writing something better but it got too political.)


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 296481


alt text for this comic is also pretty funny
Placeble 228 x/6


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2022)

Haha! Oh my god


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 4, 2022)

Also UK Rain *SOON™*


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 4, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 296590
> Also UK Rain *SOON™*


This is literally North Korean democracy too, except that if you don't vote for KJU or just don't vote, you'll get killed
Last election in north korea, 100% of participation, kju elected with 100% of votes


----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2022)

There, much better.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> There, much better.


That was just friendly a chit-chat but whatever i guess .


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 296773


thanks for the fucking giant ass image


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 5, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> thanks for the fucking giant ass image


You're absolutely welcome


----------



## impeeza (Feb 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 296774


That's is for me,  after clinic i have a pill box for 4 times at day 7 days week  ;(


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 5, 2022)

Cries in Español / Llora en English


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 5, 2022)

I called but... Ur Mom answers.
She's expensive tho.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 5, 2022)

Ah yes, evolution 




Remember how we used to crap standing?


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 296821


To be fair I do usually wander by my cockatiels eating chicken and noting this is what happens to bad birds.


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 296821



Don't be silly, store-bought eggs aren't "unborn children". 

They are menstruation.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 5, 2022)

Veho said:


> Don't be silly, store-bought eggs aren't "unborn children".
> 
> They are menstruation.


I know, but some are! (not store-bought) 
I was literally waiting for someone to come and try to correct me.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I know, but some are! (not store-bought)
> I was literally waiting for someone to come and try to correct me.



Well it wasn't really about correcting you, it was an excuse to evoke dipping chicken in menstruation.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2022)

Veho said:


> Well it wasn't really about correcting you, it was an excuse to evoke dipping chicken in menstruation.


i love the internet because when else would you be able to say something like this?


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 5, 2022)

Veho said:


> Well it wasn't really about correcting you, it was an excuse to evoke dipping chicken in menstruation.


Yummy!


----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2022)

Hey kidz... do U wanna look som tits?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 6, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 296921


And my boi Yamcha is with them.. they simply can't be beat!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2022)

If she's somehow still hungry... well... Easter is coming


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 296966
> 
> If she's somehow still hungry... well... Easter is coming


And if it isn't, she'll make it   

I see you're not familiar with the works of Chuck Tingle.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 6, 2022)

Veho said:


> I see you're not familiar with the works of Chuck Tingle.


Are you?


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Are you?


Intimately


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 296887




You necomaniac. She's dead ! LoL


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 7, 2022)

The Woman In The House Across The Street From The Girl In The Window is very funny and you should watch it.


----------



## impeeza (Feb 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> The Woman In The House Across The Street From The Girl In The Window is very funny and you should watch it.
> 
> View attachment 297147


He puts her there!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 7, 2022)

sis bought that to her boyfriend lol
https://www.amazon.ca/Love-Your-Personality-Dick-Bonus/dp/1797633287


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 8, 2022)

Holy shit! 
And I thought my ex left because Thanos disappeared her! Turns out it was all pretending... just like her love.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 8, 2022)

It is funny because it's unexpected.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 8, 2022)

Is that a Nuclear Plant?




Judges: 
You've got 10-10-8-the risk of getting cancer-8


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2022)

a) No, it's an old steel mill. 
b) The average nuclear power plant emits less radiation than the average basement.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)

Cute!


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 297261
> 
> Cute!


Did they really rhyme "skin" with "Australian"?


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 8, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 8, 2022)

The memories!!  A.L.F. 80% of tempers will not recognize


----------



## impeeza (Feb 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> The Woman In The House Across The Street From The Girl In The Window is very funny and you should watch it.
> 
> View attachment 297147


WTF! that "the ring" like little monster creeps me out.  Thank for the recommendation a great series.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 9, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 297012


"today" dude the xbox 360 is older than me


----------



## impeeza (Feb 9, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> "today" dude the xbox 360 is older than me


Ha ha ha...


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 9, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Pac-Lemon?


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Vila_ (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 9, 2022)

When your doctor finally listens to your needs


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 297446




The cookie monster could have used them. He was a messy cookie eater.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> The cookie monster could have used them. He was a messy cookie eater.


IKR, heartbreaking to see so much cookie go to waste all over the floor.

Hopefully he's next on Elmo's hit list.


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 10, 2022)

Now Christian kids can get the holy treatment!





I'm sure they've had enough practice eating an old man


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 10, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Now Christian kids can get the holy treatment!
> 
> View attachment 297530
> 
> I'm sure they've had enough practice eating an old man


Why is it so dry?.. Needs more salsa (blood).


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 10, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Now Christian kids can get the holy treatment!
> 
> View attachment 297530
> 
> I'm sure they've had enough practice eating an old man


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 10, 2022)

When Hulu announces a new Futurama season with "most" of the original cast, but hasn't yet signed up Bender's VA:





Edit: it wouldn't be the internets without a petition https://www.change.org/p/hulu-futur...hat-we-want-john-dimaggio-to-return-as-bender


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 10, 2022)

THICC


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 10, 2022)

important, they do not must trip nor get high


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 297646


"I don't get it."


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 11, 2022)

It'd be impressive if the actual dog did it.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> "I don't get it."


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 11, 2022)

F


----------



## impeeza (Feb 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> F
> 
> View attachment 297727


Was working remotely and send the N Ninjas to there.


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2022)

Spoiler


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 12, 2022)

@Chemistry_Class


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 297566


please put a TW, there are kids here


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 297859


That's not a fact, more sort of a guideline.


----------



## impeeza (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> That's not a fact, more sort of a guideline.


Fact: yo momma


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 297885


Since when people used vinyl to listen to music in their cars? More like 8 track, cassettes or CDs in this case..


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Since when people used vinyl to listen to music in their cars? More like 8 track, cassettes or CDs in this case..


thatsthejoke.png.gif.exe


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> thatsthejoke.png.gif.exe


VIRUS!!!
DONT DOWNLOAD!!!


----------



## impeeza (Feb 12, 2022)

No!? Seriously?


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 13, 2022)

FINALLY! VEGAN POPCORN!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 13, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> FINALLY! VEGAN POPCORN!
> View attachment 297995


To be fair, not something I am generally inclined to do for vegans, lard popcorn is a thing
https://cucumbersandlimes.com/2015/11/16/how-to-stovetop-lard-popcorn/
Also delicious. Granted I do want to try beef dripping for such purposes now.
Got some goose fat in the fridge as well... my Christmas food hamper also contained some popcorn. Time for an experiment maybe.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 13, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> To be fair, not something I am generally inclined to do for vegans, lard popcorn is a thing
> https://cucumbersandlimes.com/2015/11/16/how-to-stovetop-lard-popcorn/
> Also delicious. Granted I do want to try beef dripping for such purposes now.
> Got some goose fat in the fridge as well... my Christmas food hamper also contained some popcorn. Time for an experiment maybe.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> FINALLY! VEGAN POPCORN!
> View attachment 297995



"Butter" is the default for popcorn, and that's not exactly vegan. 


FAST mentioned lard popcorn, and I think this one deserves a honorable mention:


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 14, 2022)

Veho said:


>


That's watering your Mouth, ain't it?


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 14, 2022)

JOOTS



JOOTS


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> JOOTS
> View attachment 298088
> JOOTS


Cool idea.. but bad execution, it should've been much tighter on top, you know like a normal shape..


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 14, 2022)

Veho said:


>


.. Also the first two don't matter as long as you "have rich parents", living stress-free, and if you ever fuck up in life it'll be as easy as an "oh, well.."


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 298225


It was only one guy, it's not like it was a habit or something


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 15, 2022)

Veho said:


> It was only one guy, it's not like it was a habit or something


She stabbed him in the throat.
Do you think he gagged?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 15, 2022)

Spoiler: Oh please, please



When I get BANNED please change my BANNED avatar into this ADIOS!  Chihuahua with a Sombrero and leave my country Flag visible


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2022)

Big burgers should be two burgers.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 15, 2022)

Veho said:


> Big burgers should be two burgers.


Big burgers should be dozens of sliders


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 15, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 15, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> That's watering your Mouth, ain't it?





No. Mine.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 298121


Tadpoles?


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 298267


I read this while i was on the toilet...
Peoples around must have though i was constipated because i really tryed hard not to laugh... but couldn't fully stop


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 15, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Tadpoles?


I think the lady on your profile pic knows them really well..


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 16, 2022)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 298289


Speak for yourself.
My teachers were gorgeous.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 16, 2022)

Pigeon bastard can suck my dick. 




And sweaty balls.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 298389


"The Good Place"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 16, 2022)

Espaiderman No Wey Jom


----------



## impeeza (Feb 16, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Espaiderman No Wey Jom
> View attachment 298391


Changos! some are completely identical,  the lost twins!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Changos! some are completely identical,  the lost twins!


Zendaya looks like most Latinas... no surprise there to be honest.


----------



## impeeza (Feb 16, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Zendaya looks like most Latinas... no surprise there to be honest.


That's true, she is the template fot "insert centroamerican female here" he he he


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 298427


but... how does it poo?


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> but... how does it poo?


With a strained expression on the front of the hed (you don't want to know what goes on at the back of the gehog)


----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 298389


That's actually a very interesting idea.. for a movie.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 17, 2022)

Veho said:


>


You should see me tilting my head, ha ha ha


CoolMe said:


> That's actually a very interesting idea.. for a movie.


it's already a series


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 18, 2022)

1 channel only?


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 18, 2022)

I bet THAT wolf must be female.


----------



## impeeza (Feb 18, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> I bet THAT wolf must be female.
> View attachment 298595


no doubt.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 18, 2022)

Short fingers? 




I'd use something longer ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 18, 2022)

This is a pro gaymer move!


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> I'd use something longer ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



Like a cooking spoon?   

Anyway, sticking even more objects down there is not advisable, it's better to apply suction: 






succ  




JuanMena said:


> View attachment 298597


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 18, 2022)

Veho said:


> Like a cooking spoon?
> 
> Anyway, sticking even more objects down there is not advisable, it's better to apply suction:
> 
> ...


Two quotes at the same time by Veho! 

I'm gonna yeet my children down your throat


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## ploggy (Feb 18, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 298608


I see this and immediately think of the IT Crowd LOLOLOL


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 18, 2022)

ploggy said:


> I see this and immediately think of the IT Crowd LOLOLOL


We never got it completely over here. Probably like 5 episodes repeated over and over, so I guess there must be an episode where something like this happened to Jen?


----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> We never got it completely over here. Probably like 5 episodes repeated over and over, so I guess there must be an episode where something like this happened to Jen?


It happens to Douglas.


----------



## ploggy (Feb 18, 2022)

Veho said:


> It happens to Douglas.





JuanMena said:


> We never got it completely over here. Probably like 5 episodes repeated over and over, so I guess there must be an episode where something like this happened to Jen?



Thats part 2 ^^ watch this vid first. hilarious


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 19, 2022)

Finally some good advice


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 21, 2022)

Actually is more like:  / ° | o\


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 21, 2022)

I mean... it's not a brand's fault your life and beliefs are literally based  on propaganda... just saying


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 298998


... The struggle is real! 


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 298999


ADHD people be like..


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 21, 2022)

As a matter of fact, you can't publish the dog's name in GBATEMP neither.

Try it!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Zense (Feb 22, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 299060


What the hell is that batdog anyways?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 22, 2022)

Zense said:


> What the hell is that batdog anyways?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 22, 2022)

And they go like: "Smell my fingers! Went fishing"


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Which would be fine but you were also all "a sample of one proves nothing, need to try the other three too".


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Which would be fine but you were also all "a sample of one proves nothing, need to try the other three too".


Sample size matters, dammit


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 23, 2022)

1 year already?





EDIT: Personally, the year we lost Daft Punk was in 2007


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 23, 2022)

Ew no, keep the stupid texas to yourself!


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 23, 2022)

Oh dear god, no ugh ew pleh


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2022)

GBATEMP Politics Forum be like:





ALSO: *SOMEBODY* deleted my _*Save Ukrainian Girls for 100.00USD*_ thread.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2022)

Where have I seen this before?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 298597


my mom sent me this :(


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 298998


i don't get it


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2022)

Women: "We're not objects for you to earn"
Also women: "You can't have me if you don't have money!"


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Women: "We're not objects for you to earn"
> Also women: "You can't have me if you don't have money!"
> 
> View attachment 299380


Big incel energy there, sport.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2022)

Veho said:


> Big incel energy there, sport.


p1ngpong, is that you?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> View attachment 275375


call me stupid for this, but I don't get it, why is he still using a shovel?


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2022)

Aww


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> call me stupid for this, but I don't get it, why is he still using a shovel?


Because digging with your bare hands is hard? 


Check the years.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2022)

Hmm...


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 24, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> i don't get it


Look at the time remaining, then listen to the song ("nothing compares to you" by Sinead O'Connor)


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 24, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Hmm...
> 
> View attachment 299443


Posting videos in picture thread again but can't resist old school internet humour

Anyway possibly a repeat


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Posting videos in picture thread again but can't resist old school internet humour
> 
> Anyway possibly a repeat



Part 3: Flushing

Reminds me an unfortunate occasion I had in a restaurant's restroom... well... unfortunate for someone else as I forgot to flush.

The grunting was real and hard, though it wasn't me doing it as I walked away to stuff me with more food.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2022)

...Anyways


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> ...Anyways
> 
> View attachment 299460


What does that mean?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2022)

Veho said:


> What does that mean?


HOLY SHIT THE QUEEN OF ENGLAND HAS BEEN THROUGH 3 WORLD WARS!


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 24, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Even better, a small portion of Gustav Klimt's The Kiss.
Or Hues in Hexadecimal.

Anyways:






Spoiler: NSFW



FUN FACT: In Spanish "Puto" is a slang for "Gay" but in an offensive way... that is "Fagot".
"Putin" in Spanish could be interpreted as "Little Fagot"

In Russia you get jail time for sharing this Little Fagot picture.


----------



## impeeza (Feb 24, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Even better, a small portion of Gustav Klimt's The Kiss.
> Or Hues in Hexadecimal.
> 
> Anyways:
> ...





Spoiler: NSF



Or Puto is also the male for prostitute on some countries, so putin is little male hore!  he he he


----------



## impeeza (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> Check the years.


oooooh i just realized it's because years are numbered backwards in bc


----------



## impeeza (Feb 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> Big incel energy there, sport.


no, only the raw true.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2022)

he just like me


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Feb 25, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> View attachment 299491
> he just like me


While nothing is impossible in the sense "what people might do", I find don't find this very convincing:

Somebody is talking in class. That annoying and disturbing. I would have asked them to be quite after some seconds not caring for _what_ they are saying.
Most people have friends or at least acquaintances in class.
What kind of friend would let you talk "horny stuff" when you fell asleep in public?
What kind of friend would record this and/or allow others to record it?

What professor would allow their lecture to be interrupted like this?
All in all: Not funny if fictional story, *extremely* not funny if true story.


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2022)

impeeza said:


> no, only the raw true.


Don't you start


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Vila_ (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 25, 2022)

Every nation that happens to speak English, with strong beliefs in religion fucking sucks.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 299572


Wonder what that makes the 30 something anime fans I knew back in the 90s.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 26, 2022)

Deep af


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Wonder what that makes the 30 something anime fans I knew back in the 90s.


dead


Vilagamer999 said:


>


i know a ton of people like this; they're pretty ok people i'd say


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 26, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Lesson learned! 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 26, 2022)

Not me tho


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 27, 2022)

Interweb debate 101


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 28, 2022)

Probably Mexico


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 299881


You better not, or you'll be charged! 

Possibly with battery.


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Feb 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> You better not, or you'll be charged!
> 
> Possibly with battery.


Since I mentioned the idea, the police are already keeping an ion me


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 299881


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Since I mentioned the idea, the police are already keeping an ion me


.. Are you positive?


----------



## hippy dave (Feb 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> .. Are you positive?


Don't call me Heisenberg because there's no uncertainty here


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Don't call me Heisenberg because there's no uncertainty here


So you're not IN danger.. you are THE danger!


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 28, 2022)

Veho said:


>





hippy dave said:


> View attachment 297885





CoolMe said:


> Since when people used vinyl to listen to music in their cars? More like 8 track, cassettes or CDs in this case..





hippy dave said:


> thatsthejoke.png.gif.exe


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


>


Youths these days and their perfect recall    I knew I had seen the maymay before but I'm not gonna dig through all the weird places I find weird shit every time I want to post something here. Reposts make the world go round.


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> Youths these days and their perfect recall    I knew I had seen the maymay before but I'm not gonna dig through all the weird places I find weird shit every time I want to post something here. Reposts make the world go round.


Just saw the opportunity and i didn't hesitate , i knew it was a couple of pages back so it didn't take too long.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 1, 2022)

JFC indeed


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 299990
> JFC indeed


I mean technically, _technically_, wars advance technology and medical science, and bring about international treaties and accords that either prevent or regulate future conflict, so _technically_, wars make the world, on the whole, safer, in the long run. 
[akshually]


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 1, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Ask to the magicians, they killed him.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2022)

Sometimes it is better to light a flamethrower than to curse the darkness.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 2, 2022)

This is how a *happily married woman sees a man of steel.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 2, 2022)

Big... uh... cheeks


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 2, 2022)

Veho said:


>


.. Or the artist just miscalculated the height and made a mistake...


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> .. Or the artist just miscalculated the height and made a mistake...


That's certainly one of the theories.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 2, 2022)

Veho said:


>


.. He gotta protect the merchandise...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 3, 2022)

Oh jeezus


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


.. So the penalty is death!


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> .. So the penalty is death!


Well he _was_ a serial killer, so...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2022)

Veho said:


> Well he _was_ a serial killer, so...


Hey he could have been one of those that prepares and patiently executes a plan that sees him lure starving types in, torture them a bit and then release them.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 3, 2022)

Veho said:


> Well he _was_ a serial killer, so...


.. Yea, and he (_allegedly) _eats his victims too..


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


it's a me "Mario"!


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 299366


it's ok, jpeg. i still use you sometimes.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2022)

Veho said:


>


"abadoned message boards stuck in the past" 
thankfully that doesn't apply here
there are dozens of us! dozens!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 299845


or:
"4"
"dumbass"
"107.131.201.107, 233 south Lafayette park place, apartment 320"


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Vila_ (Mar 5, 2022)

it's real


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 5, 2022)

So true


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 6, 2022)

Vilagamer999 said:


> it's real


i learned about this the worst way: 



(@Crazynoob458)


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## ital (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 6, 2022)

Veho said:


>


.. I was literally just gonna post this, you beat me to it!


----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 6, 2022)

Veho said:


>


.. I'm more concerned about why the guy wanted Winnie to be murdered by Pikachu.. But for the drawing itself, it's quite good/edgy.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 300735


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 299686
> Not me tho




Thats why on twitter they were [as I] calling him #megadumptrump


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 7, 2022)

Veho said:


>


All of them are better than this:>


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> All of them are better than this:>
> View attachment 300782


they are


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> they are
> View attachment 300783


OMG they are...


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2022)

Just saw this in my gmail history
Apparently, someone pm'd me, probably the other weirdo who will "hack" admins and ban everyone












Apparently, it hasn't showed up in my inbox of gbatemp due to him getting banned so quickly


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)

Nobody told me we were supposed to be on hard drugs


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Nobody told me we were supposed to be on hard drugs


I, for my part, am on meds for real


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I, for my part, am on meds for real


My meds aren't that hard, I should probably step things up.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> My meds aren't that hard, I should probably step things up.


yea me neither, not hard meds


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 7, 2022)

They were so close to getting it...


----------



## Mama Looigi (Mar 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> They were so close to getting it...
> View attachment 300824


Best use case for "One size fits all" designing


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I, for my part, am on meds for real


..Nah, dave is a hardcore marijuana smoker, hence the name hippy... 
Or so according to that douche.. Sorry for the lame joke.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 300840


Don't forget the boobies.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 8, 2022)

Knowledge is power, but...


----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 300935


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2022)

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## ital (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## LDAsh (Mar 10, 2022)

http://www.violae.net/temp/muchrubble.jpg


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 10, 2022)

I guess it's a change from "Everybody needs a bosom for a pillow "


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 11, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 301364


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Nobody told me we were supposed to be on hard drugs


theyd probably make this website a lot more bareable


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 301388


For those who don't know, they named their first kid X ÆA-12. 
Really.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 301394


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 301403


----------



## impeeza (Mar 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


hummmmmmmm

if the picture will be a little more open could not be so bad.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Just a couple of hours ago, I was inadvertently linked to a "clown girls" Facebook group. I may never recover.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>




Women? YUK! lol


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>




Alcoholism got him on that. LoL


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 13, 2022)

Veho said:


>


2025: The _Darkness_ Returns.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 301651


And bear in mind the roof was on fire some of the time, and nobody bothered with the water, they let the motherfucker burn.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 301776




And has to park the car.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 301783


The timing of the tweet and the "current thing" in the logo makes this tweet sound more like "Russia promised me tax breaks".


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 301801


very literal


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 15, 2022)

That's... normal, right?


----------



## impeeza (Mar 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> That's... normal, right?
> View attachment 301815


OH, YEAH!


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 301866


Oh hey, I've seen this one...


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 15, 2022)

Drugs are so last millennium


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 15, 2022)

_@hippy dave "pressing your eyeballs to make colors".. _I thought i was the only one who experienced that.. There's a galaxy in the corner of my eye.


----------



## impeeza (Mar 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Drugs are so last millennium
> View attachment 301880


"standing up too fast" wait to get my age and you don't even need make it "too fast"


----------



## Veho (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 301923


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 301923


Time for an oldie but a goldie



https://www.digitalspy.com/fun/a430564/pranksters-hijack-highway-sign-to-warn-of-zombies-ahead/

Of course now I am sad that I just finished all of us are dead and want some more good zombie action.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2022)

Wanna take this bad boy for a spin?


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> "standing up too fast" wait to get my age and you don't even need make it "too fast"




 I really know the feeling of that.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 16, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## impeeza (Mar 17, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 302149


Ouch... I feel that way sometimes...


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 302149


4 HOURS WITH THE JORDAN HANGING FROM THE HOOP?
Amazing! I can't last more than 2 minutes without it being an emergency.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 17, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Phonetically they're *all* different.. but i'm gonna give it a thumbs up for creativity nonetheless!


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 17, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> 4 HOURS WITH THE JORDAN HANGING FROM THE HOOP?
> Amazing! I can't last more than 2 minutes without it being an emergency.


That's because _yours_ is so loose from the you-know-what with @godreborn


----------



## godreborn (Mar 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> That's because _yours_ is so loose from the you-know-what with @godreborn


nah, he was loose before that.  not sure what he was doing with his body.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> nah, he was loose before that.  not sure what he was doing with his body.


That's @p1ngpong's fault


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 17, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> That's @p1ngpong's fault


_#I beg you don't cry. _


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 18, 2022)

It got too much for me in the end tbh, I never made it to the third book


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 19, 2022)

GAME CHANGER


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> GAME CHANGER
> View attachment 302398


Yea, free food metamorphosis.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> GAME CHANGER
> View attachment 302398


If the materials are processed by over a certain percentage the product is legally considered to be a different product; the only way it's not stealing is if the item is excreted unprocessed/undigested, tl;dr: the only thing your image applies to is corn


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 19, 2022)

Veho said:


> If the materials are processed by over a certain percentage the product is legally considered to be a different product; the only way it's not stealing is if the item is excreted unprocessed/undigested, tl;dr: the only thing your image applies to is corn


I think it's less about what changes occur to the food, and more about the fact that you're not removing it from the premises.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2022)

Milk is bad for you, but you can offset the badness by consuming it with something healthy. Introducing:


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 19, 2022)

Veho said:


> Milk is bad for you, but you can offset the badness by consuming it wiyh something healthy. Introducing:


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 19, 2022)

I want cauliflower milk!


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 19, 2022)

Saturday inspiration


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 20, 2022)

Spoiler: CLICK HERE FOR A BILLIE ELLISH PICTURE


----------



## Anfroid (Mar 20, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Spoiler: CLICK HERE FOR A BILLIE ELLISH PICTURE


I don't know what a Billie ellish is but that's a goldeen. billie ellish sounds like a luxury goat


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I feel for the guy who gets to eat this at breakfast (with x2 effectiveness i might add) and goes straight to a work meeting.. _*stomach growling**bowel movement*_


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 20, 2022)

I heard they're going to put some of these Fortnite characters in that new Capcom fighting game, whatever it's called


----------



## Veho (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 302628


Wolves make a suitable substitute for dogs so I am sure you know the old song.
In this case swallowed a wolf to catch the cat.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 302552
> I heard they're going to put some of these Fortnite characters in that new Capcom fighting game, whatever it's called


Haven't slept in a day.
I know this is a joke, but the following is not:


And it's a joke again, and not at the same time.
I dunno I'm dizzy.


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Haven't slept in a day.
> I know this is a joke, but the following is not:
> And it's a joke again, and not at the same time.
> I dunno I'm dizzy.


I, too, am worried that they let a 5 year old play Fortnite. 
The state of society, smh


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 21, 2022)

Veho said:


> I, too, am worried that they let a 5 year old play Fortnite.
> The state of society, smh


That's 5 years old?


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> That's 5 years old?


6 maybe? I don't know, Juan, I don't spend as much time looking at small boys as you do


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 21, 2022)

Veho said:


> 6 maybe? I don't know, Juan, I don't spend as much time looking at small boys as you do


When I see kids I feel the urge to slap them in the back of their head to be honest.

EDIT:
Yes! Precisely like this!


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 21, 2022)

Veho said:


> I, too, am worried that they let a 5 year old play Fortnite.
> The state of society, smh




That's isn't even 5 years old it's a toddler!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> That's isn't even 5 years old it's a toddler!!


SLAP IT!


----------



## impeeza (Mar 21, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> SLAP IT!


Meme template time...


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 21, 2022)

Who remembers when a window wouldn't close (in XP) and ending the task in task manager wouldn't help either, you start spamming clicks then end up with more & more windows..


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 302673
> Who remembers when a window wouldn't close (in XP) and ending the task in task manager wouldn't help either, you start spamming clicks then end up with more & more windows..


I remember, but isn't this screenshot in particular caused by dragging the window when Windows are frozen and the graphics are glitching out?


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 21, 2022)

Veho said:


> I remember, but isn't this screenshot in particular caused by dragging the window when Windows are frozen and the graphics are glitching out?


Yeah that's correct, i forgot about that actually heh.


----------



## impeeza (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 22, 2022)

I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT TO BELIEVE IN ANY MORE


----------



## Veho (Mar 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT TO BELIEVE IN ANY MORE
> 
> View attachment 302821


No no no, you're thinking of the common roadrunner, Geococcyx californianus. 
The one from the cartoons is Accelleratti Incredibus. Whole other kettle of fish. I mean it's blue, for starters. 






Taxonomy matters


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 23, 2022)

"Aibohp" is phobia backwards.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 23, 2022)

Related in that case is hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia is the fear of long words.
Hopefully this works, search for logarithmic universe if not.


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 23, 2022)

Related


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 23, 2022)

Related?


----------



## impeeza (Mar 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 303054
> Related?


ups, you did it again?  ha ha ha


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 23, 2022)

Veho said:


>


It's true, sometimes. But also sometimes watching YT can be "productive", gathering info & learning about stuff etc...


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


> ups, you did it again?  ha ha ha


I did what, again?


----------



## impeeza (Mar 23, 2022)

is she britney?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 24, 2022)

Its only funny bc its true-ish.


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 24, 2022)

Have you seen how much vintage egg chairs go for these days? Be cheaper to have a gold plated bog seat.

Let's see a pussy work the pole


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 24, 2022)

Veho said:


>


¡Don't gaming, do not get comfortable!


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## pinbi7 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 303232


I don't get it 
Please, O Please, explain... Enlight me please...


----------



## impeeza (Mar 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't get it
> Please, O Please, explain... Enlight me please...


Its a euphemism on us about a father telling to a son what he/she isn't mad to the son instead is "disappointed" about the bad thing just made


----------



## impeeza (Mar 25, 2022)

An oldie only my generation will understand it


----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2022)

It's all a hoax by big paleo.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 25, 2022)

me watching Gothiccs


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> It's all a hoax by big paleo.


Let's ask to all those GBATEMP members that's been long enough to achieve "STAFF" status.


----------



## impeeza (Mar 25, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> me watching Gothiccs


felt in love INMEDIATLY.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 26, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Your troll has a name?


----------



## impeeza (Mar 26, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Your troll has a name?


Yep, mine is called Kabito. And yesterday he invited a cousing called "Kirby and the forgotten land"


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Let's ask to all those GBATEMP members that's been long enough to achieve "STAFF" status.


I'm long enough to be called a "staff" if you know what I mean


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 302852




And my watch is still running nicely.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 26, 2022)

Veho said:


>


who the fuck is grimace to be worth 1M pts?


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> who the fuck is grimace to be worth 1M pts?




I'll take him! I need a new lover anyway.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 26, 2022)

Related


----------



## Veho (Mar 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> who the fuck is grimace to be worth 1M pts?


Kids these days


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 27, 2022)

Related


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 303716


With a only shot you need all help possible.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 29, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 303646


i dont get it.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 29, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> i dont get it.


Have you seen that Rick and Morty episode? All will be revealed. Probably.


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 303806


Browse dank memes.


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 29, 2022)

Veho said:


>


The importance of punctuation.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 29, 2022)

Veho said:


>


"Are you uncomfortable with eye contact?"
More like guaranteed eye infections..


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 30, 2022)

Veho said:


>


You should censor that butthole
I call for porn...


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 304002


I mean yeah, that's an unorthodox way to cut an avocado, but the cut is clean, and they're holding the knife correctly and the fingers are not close to the blade... check out these people opening a coconut:


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Mar 30, 2022)

Veho said:


> I mean yeah, that's an unorthodox way to cut an avocado, but the cut is clean, and they're holding the knife correctly and the fingers are not close to the blade... check out these people opening a coconut:


or this:



Spoiler: exercise your discretion, not apt for weak stomach


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2022)

impeeza said:


> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you have to hand it to him. 
He knows his way around a blade. 
He knows his knife like the back of his hand. 
He is very handy with a knife, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 31, 2022)

Veho said:


>


this is exactly why no one has or ever will truly love you.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> this is exactly why no one has or ever will truly love you.


That's showbiz, baby.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 31, 2022)

PEU ÊTRE POURQUOI NE EXISTE PAS?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 31, 2022)

To be honest I've had a crush on her since I was 10 12




Gee... wasn't this made in 2004?


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 31, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> View attachment 304097
> 
> PEU ÊTRE POURQUOI NE EXISTE PAS?


Translation :
She : He must be thinking about another girl...
He : Why did Romans crucify the only guy able to change water into wine ?

Actually, "pinard" is a slang for wine, a bit pejorative.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 31, 2022)

MockyLock said:


> Translation :
> She : He must be thinking about another girl...
> He : Why did Romans crucified the only guy able to change water in wine ?
> 
> Actually, "pinard" is a slang for wine, a bit pejorative.


Thanks for explaining the joke.


----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Thanks for explaining the joke.


Translation is not explanation.

Anyway, here:


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 31, 2022)

Veho said:


> Translation is not explanation.
> 
> Anyway, here:


Thanks for explaining the joke.


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 31, 2022)

HAHA
I made a few mistakes in my english writing  :/


----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Thanks for explaining the joke.


Any time


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 304194


Fun? Have you seen some of my dreams?


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 31, 2022)

Veho said:


> Fun? Have you seen some of my dreams?




I bet I was in them.


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 31, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I bet I was in them.


Definitely not fun then


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 31, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Definitely not fun then


I would have thought they are closer to Stan Lee cameos in Marvel films. You get some random cutaway to a naked old man drinking coffee on the deck.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 31, 2022)

Oooh you guys stop!  My sides are aching from laughing sooo much


----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> naked old man drinking coffee on the *deck*.


I had to re-read that to be safe make sure.


----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 304217


Videos in picture thread again but was it god's love they were on about then?

Better have a picture


----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Apr 1, 2022)

Heres one on my chromebook


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 304312


That'.s clearly Usopp from One Piece


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 1, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> That'.s clearly Usopp from One Piece


For those who don't get it:
In OP, Usopp is a compulsive liar, but LOT of his lies became real through the manga/anime


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 1, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> For those who don't get it:
> In OP, Usopp is a compulsive liar, but LOT of his lies became real through the manga/anime


..Hence his long nose  
I liked that his voice sounded like Krillin's, make sense since both were voiced by the same guy.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 304383


It happens sometimes...


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 3, 2022)

Might be a bit '90s for some of you dang kids


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 304439


Oh! So Internet Explorer just finished _loading? 
#InternetExplorerFastest&BestBrowser _


hippy dave said:


> Might be a bit '90s for some of you dang kids
> 
> View attachment 304462


No Mrs. Doubtfire is more fitting..


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2022)

Do you have the equivalent one for alchemy, chemistry and those with particle colliders?


----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 4, 2022)

Related


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 4, 2022)

Hmm...


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 304799
> Hmm...




1. then he can use it as a napkin.


----------



## Zense (Apr 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 304799
> Hmm...


Depends on where the belt goes. The tie should end right above the buckle.

Considering the above, my guess would be 2.


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Apr 5, 2022)

Veho said:


>


No idea what is more concerning here: Her aggressiveness towards her partner, or that she is using the smartphone in bed while he is sleeping.
**Sigh** I don't understand today's manners / social graces.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 5, 2022)

Veho said:


>





Related..


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 6, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 305025


Duck: I wish men stop pulling my neck everyday.
Men: I wish I had a third hand.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2022)

Post #18000


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2022)

Aw boo. I wanted to commemorate the 18000th post with something special, something that really stands for that this thread is...


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2022)

Veho said:


> Aw boo. I wanted to commemorate the 18000th post with something special, something that really stands for that this thread is...


Delete my post then, yours will be the number 18k


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Post #18000


You forgot to post here funny pictures


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> You forgot to post here funny pictures


That's okay, most people forget to post funny pictures here


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 7, 2022)

Veho said:


> Aw boo. I wanted to commemorate the 18000th post with something special, something that really stands for that this thread is...


Continuing on with the plots from porn thing then do they have a camera that can see through hair or something?


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 305224


 “*Those who don't know history are destined to repeat it*.” --Edmund Burke--


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 305118




Is this the latest pic of @The Catboy ?  jk.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Is this the latest pic of @CatBoy ?  jk.


I hope you mean @The Catboy 
Because this catboy hasn"t been seen for 16 years


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I hope you mean @The Catboy
> Because this catboy hasn"t been seen for 16 years



Right. Look again. I've edited it


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Right. Look again. I've edited it


It's written, you've edited it 2 mins after i posted my post


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I hope you mean @The Catboy
> Because this catboy hasn"t been seen for 16 years


I just learned I wasn’t the first catboy here. Although, I actually wouldn’t be shocked if that was me and I literally forgot about my first account. I made a DS-Scene account around that time, so the timeframe checks out. I should ask the staff if that IP comes from my hometown


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 7, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I just learned I wasn’t the first catboy here. Although, I actually wouldn’t be shocked if that was me and I literally forgot about my first account. I made a DS-Scene account around that time, so the timeframe checks out. I should ask the staff if that IP comes from my hometown



Awwww, but you're precious to us.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 8, 2022)

Updated post #18000


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 8, 2022)

Okay...
I mean, if the asian guy had to PURCHASE a child, it means that at some point THEY HAD SEXY TIME.
Can you imagine this French dude being like:

French Dip: (Naked) "Where's your Vagina?"
Chinese Spy: (Naked) "Back there "
French Dip: (Naked) "Well asians sure are different "
Chinese Spy: (Naked) "uWu"






I mean, if you're stealing intelligence from a guy like that, then I guess there's not much to steal from, ain't it? 

EDIT: AND NOW I REALIZE WHY THAT RELATIONSHIP LASTED 20 YEARS


----------



## impeeza (Apr 8, 2022)

JuanMena said:


> Okay...
> I mean, if the asian guy had to PURCHASE a child, it means that at some point THEY HAD SEXY TIME.
> Can you imagine this French dude being like:
> 
> ...


See the movie. Madam butterfly it will be revealing


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> See the movie. Madam butterfly it will be revealing


Ooooooooh, I got you ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 8, 2022)

Biggest  asshole,  eh?


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2022)

Ka-carrot. Or something, I don't know. I don't watch crap.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Awwww, but you're precious to us.


Well good news, that’s not an old account of mine! The Catboy stands high!


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> I don't know. I don't watch crap.


.. How dare you!


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 10, 2022)

pic.twitter.com/Qdp4InFIGt— Hitsuji 🐑 (@hitsujigoods) April 8, 2022


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Do we know what card that is? Several things would have benefited from SD breakout options or reduced size over the years.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 11, 2022)

..Get it?


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Do we know what card that is? Several things would have benefited from SD breakout options or reduced size over the years.


I don't know but I can't imagine they're that rare. 

https://i.redd.it/gyiojpedul711.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/kU35ReX.jpg
This one is positively fancy, with a whole dedicated PCB and not just floating connectors: https://i.imgur.com/MC5eHM8.jpg


In fact it's so common there are "life hacks" about it although they're as informed and reliable as a "5 minute crafts" video. 

They all seem to be blue for some reason, but that was the fashion for SD cards for a time so maybe it's just due to the time period.


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 305713
> ..Get it?



And in case anyone was wondering, this is the lady in question: 







While it is rumored the two spent an, ahem, intimate evening together, and while the phrase "orgasm so good I felt my soul leave my body for a while" exists, it's not known whether it was the orgasm that made him keel over, or the exertion required to reach it, or if the 60 years of steak, brandy and cigar brunches that preceded his death had anything to do with it.

So anyway, they say ghosts haunt the place where they died...


----------



## impeeza (Apr 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> And in case anyone was wondering, this is the lady in question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good way to go (or come...)?


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 305514



Cowards!


----------



## impeeza (Apr 11, 2022)

as my granma used to say:  it's better to run what here to lay.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 305826


I am sure where the hipsters of years past went for beta and vhs for their retro film fun then we will see said same go for DVD before too terribly long.


----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2022)

He's just flexing his marathon sessions on the rest of us. "Having sex while the DVD menu loops" (or the older generations' version, "while the tape auto-rewinds (for the rich folk; cheaper players would just eject the tape when it hit the end, or just stop dead)") is meant to imply the sex started during the end credits, or even (well look at mister endurance) _during the movie itself. _


----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 305896


Because peanuts aren't nuts, they're legumes. Pea butter


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> Because peanuts aren't nuts, they're legumes. Pea butter


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 13, 2022)

Funny, it's usually the other way around


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Funny, it's usually the other way around
> View attachment 306020


The guy with the blue wetsuit has the blue board? Is that what you mean? Is it?


----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2022)

Kids these days, smh...


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Videos in picture thread again but relevant, skip to about 25 minutes.


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Grandma? Is that you?
Grandpa maybe?


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 14, 2022)

Veho said:


> The guy with the blue wetsuit has the blue board? Is that what you mean? Is it?


... yes!


----------



## impeeza (Apr 14, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Funny, it's usually the other way around
> View attachment 306020





JuanBaNaNa said:


> ... yes!



Normally the big board is for noobies, and the stereotypes is what the white man is the "experienced surfer"


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306188


It's pronounced "Arturito"


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306197


lol
the most disturbing is that there is 5 years between the two messages


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 14, 2022)

Veho said:


> It's pronounced "Arturito"


Not only that... but in spain, Luke Skywalker is named *Lucas Trota Cielos*... a literal translation of Sky and Walker.

Also, C3PO is named *Triciclo* as it roughly matches the raw pronunciation of that name.

Chewbacca is called *Masca Tabaco.*


----------



## impeeza (Apr 14, 2022)

Yep, here we used to call it Arturito. The pronunciation of "R" is written in Spanish as: «Ar»; "2" as «tu»; "D" as «di» (like some people with spech trouble and kids pronunce «ri») so «artuditu» sounds like a toddler or a speech challenged person saying «Arturito» then the regionalizers used the name «Arturito» (little Arthur, Arty) as the bot's name. Believe or not...


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2022)

Me ITT:


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 15, 2022)

*pond?


----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306347


man, you need help soon


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> man, you need help soon


Yes plz


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306347


And being a "UFObot"...


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Evil counterpart to...


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 16, 2022)

Them shoulders..


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2022)

See I just thought as well as the 80s haircut and 80s set that it was also 80s fashion and shoulder pads were back in.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306453


He doesn't give them to kids, he just drops them in the yard or wherever. Hence the Easter egg hunt.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 16, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> See I just thought as well as the 80s haircut and 80s set that it was also 80s fashion and shoulder pads were back in.View attachment 306448


Reminds of this.. 



Not sure why is it in slow-mo..


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 17, 2022)

Choose your gender


----------



## impeeza (Apr 17, 2022)

yeah, F.U.


hippy dave said:


> Choose your gender
> View attachment 306557


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 18, 2022)

Any look alike here on temp?


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Any look alike here on temp?
> 
> View attachment 306593



Sure, That's @The Catboy

or @Mama Looigi  LoL


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 306662


That depends on your accuracy. You're not meant to eat them, you see, you're meant to lob them at people.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Any look alike here on temp?
> 
> View attachment 306593





AncientBoi said:


> Sure, That's @The Catboy
> 
> or @Mama Looigi  LoL


I actually look like this


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 19, 2022)

E: tho not specifically related to the show, this meme has strong Our Flag Means Death vibes - brilliant show and you should watch it.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306796





Related..


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 19, 2022)

Veho said:


>


How do i know that's a bullet? Doesn't look like it from the scatter.. And i'm not saying a butter knife could split one in half either..


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306809


auch


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306811


Looks fake..


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 306818


The kid knew what he was doing.


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Well it is International Snoop Dogg Day.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Well it is International Snoop Dogg Day.


Oh yea, 4:20!


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 21, 2022)

Here is SuperMichi.


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 307039
> Here is SuperMichi.





I personally think its either Catwomen or The Batman. hehehe


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 307007


Does them biting the cable mean they can't be dealing with slow induction based charging methods and need something direct?


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 21, 2022)

*Related


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Improvise. Adapt. Overcome.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 307120


Yeah, shouldn't that bunch of *checks notes* zoologists and entomologists and agricultural scientists... be curing cancer right now?


----------



## impeeza (Apr 22, 2022)

yes, it's supposed what bananas can cure you cancer, ask to some African president...


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 307120


I mean, that's cute and all, but isn't it bad for the environment? A bunch of predators are going to be finding these and eating clay.


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>



Except the Eggplants. I Love Eggplants [for some reason]


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 22, 2022)

After years of asking, I finally found out what it is:


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 307159



 Remember this Wrestler?


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Thank you Cap'n, for including one my favs berries.. The eggplant! 


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 307198


Yo, that's my trick!


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 307149


From that i assume you're a fan of BCS, and have watched the 2 eps from season 6 released earlier this week. 
Though kind of a lame meme.. since Saul's the one fuc&*ing them.. 



smileyhead said:


> I mean, that's cute and all, but isn't it bad for the environment? A bunch of predators are going to be finding these and eating clay.


Well, it's probably an experiment in an attempt to either rebalance the wild life, or to see if it can repel other predators like bugs/spiders from either the leaf/plant or the caterpillar itself..


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> After years of asking, I finally found out what it is:
> View attachment 307200


avatar dog


----------



## impeeza (Apr 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I do really love the avocados (aguacates for me)


AncientBoi said:


> Except the Eggplants. I Love Eggplants [for some reason]


ehhh.  that phrase put a picture on my head what I can't unseen.


----------



## Anfroid (Apr 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


> aguacates for me


Water cats???


Spoiler



I speak fluent spanish


----------



## impeeza (Apr 23, 2022)

Yep, love the water cats . sadly can't eat them no more


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 24, 2022)

*Poor kitty


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 307016


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 307513


Because it hasn't been a while yet.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> Because it hasn't been a while yet.


A while for what?


----------



## Veho (Apr 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> A while for what?


"See you later, alligator / after a while, crocodile"?


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> "See you later, alligator / after a while, crocodile"?


Ah.. Old school Rick rolling..


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 26, 2022)

Veho said:


>


W.T.F.? always be stupid people


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Apr 26, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Nononononono! *NO!* No.
I thought (and hoped) this was a fake picture. Searched Amazon and actually found such products.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Nononononono! *NO!* No.
> I thought (and hoped) this was a fake picture. Searched Amazon and actually found such products.


Aluhatwearer Stuff.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Apr 26, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Aluhatwearer Stuff.


Not funny. The worst is the ambiguous "Blocks 5G". I guess they mean: "Also blocks 5GHz WiFi" … but esoterics/mystics might interpret it as: _"If I put that thing over my router, I won't get COVID-19 from the 5G mobile network"_.

It hurts reading somethings like this while knowing people actually buy such rubbish. If I'm against electromagnetic radiation for whatever reason (but willing to use computers despite their maybe inherent "electric smog"), then I'll turn the WiFi *off* in the router and use Ethernet. Decreases the WiFi EMF by 100% and saves a bit of electricity.


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Nononononono! *NO!* No.
> I thought (and hoped) this was a fake picture. Searched Amazon and actually found such products.


Yup, they exist, you can find them in the nutcase section, next to the orgone accumulators and healing magnetic bracelets.


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 26, 2022)

you can't!  Get advised!


----------



## impeeza (Apr 26, 2022)

At my home we used to have a sign:

"Cuidado, Perros bravos;

¡Y la dueña peor!"

Something like:

" Beware of the dogs,

And more of the owner!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 26, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I might have a use case for one that did not block wifi but did block 5g.
Though I think the 5g modem the telco sent the other week had the opposite technology -- wonderful 5g signal better than any phone we have ever had in this backwater but its onboard wifi... barely made it 3m to my high gain wifi adapter.


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 306928


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 26, 2022)

#BringtheDickVeinBack


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 307631
> #BringtheDickVeinBack




Hear hear Hear hear


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 26, 2022)

Veho said:


>


That's a fucking fly?


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 26, 2022)

Fly's fuq? I didn't know that.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 26, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I bet an expert like you can smell this coffee and tell if it's going to be shit or not


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I bet an expert like you can smell this coffee and tell if it's going to be shit or not


I mean it's literally shit. From a butt.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 26, 2022)

Veho said:


> I mean it's literally shit. From a butt.







*gasp*


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 307645


Bela Lugosi = Best Dracula


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Apr 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> That's a fucking fly?


That's a bullet, ask to any trauma doctor and even something so "soft" (compared to a butter knife) like a rib bone can convert a bullet on micro pieces, some bullets even was designed to become fine debris on skin contact, that is for maximum damage


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> That's a bullet, ask to any trauma doctor and even something so "soft" (compared to a butter knife) like a rib bone can convert a bullet on micro pieces, some bullets even was designed to become fine debris on skin contact, that is for maximum damage


HOLY SHIT! THAT'S A BULLET!?


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> HOLY SHIT! THAT'S A BULLET!?


Yup, says there "1911", that's the gun model:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1911_pistol

Lead is softer than stainless steel.


----------



## impeeza (Apr 27, 2022)

that's true, all it's about inertia momentum (mass * velocity) (coriollis and angular momentum are there there too)  but in this case the shape and shredder forces are major players. just for the physics the bullets are fascinating but the normal use they no so much (for me)


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 307721


IKR?
I mean, there were so many shows I started watching on Netflix that got cancelled after only one season
And others that lasted longer and when I compare them... I don't know why this one lasts and the one mentionned above doesn't...


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 307721



Eh. The shows were well reviewed but were they watched enough? And not among your circle of friends, but globally? Netflix has a simple cost VS value formula that boils down to "dollars invested per viewer count", and if a show doesn't meet the quota it gets axed and the rights get sold off to another network. And since syndication is not an option it is very hard for a show to reach the necessary view count. So Netflix prefers to have "specials" and reality shows and documentaries that cost nothing to produce. 

They lost the rights to a whole bunch of shows to other companies and are struggling to produce new content, and the market is saturated. There's no room for growth. They're boned.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> that's true, all it's about inertia momentum (mass * velocity) (coriollis and angular momentum are there there too)  but in this case the shape and shredder forces are major players. just for the physics the bullets are fascinating but the normal use they no so much (for me)



 No wonder I can't kill these AI Bad guys. Oh, and the BOSS in games. 

I shall now look for unconventional guns in the arsenals. Thanks for the tip. I think. LoL


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 28, 2022)

♫On Iron Horse he flies
On Iron Horse he gladly dies♫

[insert spiderman pointing at clones]


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 28, 2022)

Will-I-Am  in da hood ni****!


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 28, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Will-I-Am  in da hood ni****!
> View attachment 307862


What did ya just call me??


Veho said:


>


Maybe they meant.. Is that it's a wood chopping board, and you can only use it to chop "wood" , but you shouldn't use it as a chopping board for anything other than "wood"..


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> What did ya just call me??


I called you?
When did i called you?



CoolMe said:


> Maybe they meant.. Is that it's a wood chopping board, and you can only use it to chop "wood" , but you shouldn't use it as a chopping board for anything other than "wood"..


Aaaah... like... in the Pain Olympics?


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 28, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I called you?
> When did i called you?


It's a joke. I replied to the "N" word you posted..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> It's a joke. I replied to the "N" word you posted..


That was a joke?


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 28, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> That was a joke?


----------



## impeeza (Apr 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 307929


that's a Son of [AUTOCENSORED]!!!


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 308038



Even I [the dirtiest, nastiest ol man ever] draw a line on that fetish. LoL


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Even I [the dirtiest, nastiest ol man ever] draw a line on that fetish. LoL


Feetish


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 308115



LoL, I read it as "Coming over to the "Darkside"


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 308117


I can't figure out what point the picture is making or which side of the political divide(s) the author sits, Poe's law and all. Explain pls.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Apr 30, 2022)

Veho said:


> I can't figure out what point the picture is making or which side of the political divide(s) the author sits, Poe's law and all. Explain pls.


Abortion is great and all cops are bastards.


----------



## CoolMe (May 1, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 308119


The best is the one at left, appears to be fall on to the hole and have legs and pawns to up. is a U shaped Hamster


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 1, 2022)

Michi has his own space!!!!  took me a while.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Michi has his own space!!!!  took me a while.



Post Mitchi for us.


----------



## impeeza (May 1, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Post Mitchi for us.






It's in his "Ying-Yang" sleeping pose


----------



## hippy dave (May 1, 2022)

Might try this tbh, I need treats


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 1, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 308038


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 1, 2022)

She's a keeper


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 1, 2022)

*15 minutes have passed since previous post*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 1, 2022)

*15 minutes have passed since previous post*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 1, 2022)

*Oh look! It's 15 minutes since last post!*

Yes! It is fine!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 1, 2022)

FUCK THE WAITING! 
QUICK! SCROLL THIS!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 1, 2022)

Those damn Croatians 











Also:  I too would vote for her and wouldn't complain at all


----------



## CoolMe (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 2, 2022)

Nobody more Relatable than Ruth


----------



## CoolMe (May 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Nobody more Relatable than Ruth
> View attachment 308357


*Related


----------



## CoolMe (May 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2022)

I just took this pic while doing a walk
Apparently, our panels weren't designed to show a price above 2$


----------



## hippy dave (May 2, 2022)

WE'RE WE HERE FUCK WE'RE SHIT QUEER UP


----------



## Noctosphere (May 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> WE'RE WE HERE FUCK WE'RE SHIT QUEER UP
> View attachment 308405


----------



## smileyhead (May 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> WE'RE WE HERE FUCK WE'RE SHIT QUEER UP
> View attachment 308405


Drunken rambling: ‘We're we here— FUCK. We're…shit… QUEER UP!’


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 3, 2022)

My heart goes out to anyone with a uterus in America. Wouldn't blame you if you burned the place to the fucking ground.


----------



## hippy dave (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (May 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 308493


You may laugh, but this is true


----------



## Veho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 308466


*Related






hippy dave said:


> View attachment 308510


The wonders of ambiguity..


----------



## CoolMe (May 3, 2022)

Bon Appé*teeth*!


----------



## CoolMe (May 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>





Not a Cockatoo but still related..


----------



## hippy dave (May 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 308544


Tomorrow?
may the force be with you too.


----------



## hippy dave (May 4, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Tomorrow?
> may the force be with you too.


It's after midnight here. Keep up!


----------



## impeeza (May 4, 2022)

he heh,  sitll need 5 hours  for me


----------



## impeeza (May 4, 2022)

When you are an self-sufficient and independent woman:


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 4, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (May 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2022)

Just life goals in general


----------



## CoolMe (May 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Just life goals in general
> View attachment 308696


Is that piss in his cup?


----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Is that piss in his cup?


Nothing would surprise me at this point.


----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2022)

E: rong thread


----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 308711


----------



## CoolMe (May 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2022)

Humans and their double standards!


----------



## hippy dave (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Humans and their double standards!
> 
> View attachment 308809






Your browser is not able to display this video.






Veho said:


>


"Love hurts.."


----------



## CoolMe (May 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 6, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


>


----------



## CoolMe (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 6, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 308948


Boobs never die... Except from silicon injection and aging.......


----------



## impeeza (May 6, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 6, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


>


Laughs in JuanMena


----------



## AncientBoi (May 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 308544



The forth of May was a bad day for all since 1957.

 I WAS BORN !


----------



## impeeza (May 6, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Yhe forth of May was a bad day for all since 1957.
> 
> I WAS BORN !


late Hippo  Birthday to you!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 6, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Yhe forth of May was a bad day for all since 1957.
> 
> I WAS BORN !


Aw, missed the party. Happy Birthday Larry!


----------



## hippy dave (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 6, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 7, 2022)

@AlanJohn's new crush


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 7, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


I do remember


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


Well it is recommended to wash your _balls _every once in a while..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Well it is recommended to wash your _balls _every once in a while..


What if they've got hairy?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> What if they've got hairy?


Apply some soap and start scrubbing gently in a circular motion, your balls will be clean in no time. 


JuanBaNaNa said:


>


Efficient enough..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 7, 2022)

GBATEMP's Chat Box be like:


----------



## CoolMe (May 7, 2022)

Soon..


----------



## impeeza (May 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


the old times.


----------



## impeeza (May 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


a little small for me...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 7, 2022)

impeeza said:


> a little small for me...


You're that fat?


----------



## impeeza (May 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> You're that fat?


more even, the nutritionist is loosing the hope with me


----------



## hippy dave (May 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


I was there, man, all those years ago...

More satisfying than cleaning the ball was picking the rings of scum off the rollers.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2022)

impeeza said:


> more even, the nutritionist is loosing the hope with me


I'm losing against that chips bag
It's really winning hard against me


----------



## impeeza (May 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I'm losing against that chips bag
> It's really winning hard against me


you can't eat only one


----------



## Muliro (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2022)

impeeza said:


> you can't eat only one


oh no... sorry to tell you but its brother is just besides me 
Oh and btw, it's its BIG brother


----------



## impeeza (May 7, 2022)

sure it will win too. big time!


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2022)

impeeza said:


> sure it will win too. big time!


Oh no... just saw its dad... and its grand dad... and its grand grand dad... and its uncle... and its... well... the whole family is there


----------



## impeeza (May 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Oh no... just saw its dad... and its grand dad... and its grand grand dad... and its uncle... and its... well... the whole family is there


Guest who is coming:


----------



## impeeza (May 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 7, 2022)

WTF?


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 309122


I mean the song is just a diplomatic way of saying exactly that.
"Will I be pretty and rich when I grow up?"
"...let me tell you the importance of managing one's expectations."


----------



## hippy dave (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 309135


is it because of that signature that just got removed?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> is it because of that signature that just got removed?


IDK what signature that was?
Lot of memes on the subject are going around at the moment because of half the US population losing basic human rights and being put at risk of death.


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 7, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I think that's same kid who made a MOP cover but with some rusty iron/metal parts for the "drum kit" instead. unlike the ones that are shown here, it looks like he'd "upgraded" from that.. 
About the lawsuit, not sure if there's any truth to it or not, but wouldn't surprise me since Lars is a giant douchebag!


----------



## CoolMe (May 7, 2022)

How do you like yours..?


----------



## CoolMe (May 7, 2022)

The man's gotta do what the man's gotta do..


----------



## Noctosphere (May 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> IDK what signature that was?
> Lot of memes on the subject are going around at the moment because of half the US population losing basic human rights and being put at risk of death.


Because someone here had a signature of a foetus after abortion saying it was born 22 week or some shit like that
Disgusting propaganda stuff...


----------



## hippy dave (May 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Because someone here had a signature of a foetus after abortion saying it was born 22 week or some shit like that
> Disgusting propaganda stuff...


Yeah the propaganda on the forced-birth side is always gross lies, because the truth fails to support their arguments


----------



## impeeza (May 7, 2022)

I think no body really like the raw truth.


----------



## impeeza (May 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309159
> How do you like yours..?


I was once sharing a naan bread (popular Indian fluffy flat bread for those unaware) with someone. Restaurant had slightly burned the outside but inside was good oh well. Person I was sharing it with did what magicians would know as a circle tear -- folded in half and made a U shape with the result, me being left with a burned ring*.

*normally I would have a joke about eating curry or burned ring the first but I have been eating it since... as long as I can remember and by most accounts more than that so it would have been comedic exaggeration.


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 309227


Homer Simpson baby


----------



## hippy dave (May 8, 2022)

Cock blocking little shits...


----------



## CoolMe (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309283


is that Jojo?
Oh and Jojo's there too 
And Jojo too 
Hey that's Jojo right there


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 8, 2022)

Veho said:


>



I thought he belonged to the Wolfgang.


----------



## CoolMe (May 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> is that Jojo?
> Oh and Jojo's there too
> And Jojo too
> Hey that's Jojo right there


They're *all* Jojos..


----------



## hippy dave (May 8, 2022)

Can cakes be TOO specific?


----------



## Creamu (May 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Can cakes be TOO specific?
> 
> View attachment 309293


Idk, Is there more text in the 2nd page?


----------



## CoolMe (May 9, 2022)

100% correct.


----------



## impeeza (May 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309311
> 100% correct.


me too! ASAP


----------



## CoolMe (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309347


They're not eating the crust. Defo a serial killer. Maybe parallel too. Better stay away.


----------



## CoolMe (May 9, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 9, 2022)

Seems like we're not the only ones...


----------



## hippy dave (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 309365


Or Henry Ford of our generation. 

Also meant as a slur.


----------



## hippy dave (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (May 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309347


I dont get it...


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 309365


That evil man, Elon Musk...


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I dont get it...
> 
> That evil man, Elon Musk...


Look at how the pizza is cut


----------



## Creamu (May 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Look at how the pizza is cut


Is this related to the comet pizza scandal, where they claimed there is no basement but in an earlier interview they said there is a basement?


----------



## ital (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Laughs in JuanMena View attachment 308969


I see... So the site is based on 16 bit?
@Costello you can't hide it anymore, @Chary WILL cause a fatal error with her XP


----------



## AncientBoi (May 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 309357



I keep thinking of this from MGSPW for some reason. Oh yes, the trail to monster Island, to play a Monster Hunter game on MGSPW.


----------



## Veho (May 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 9, 2022)

Veho said:


>





*Related


----------



## CoolMe (May 9, 2022)

What do you see in this picture? 



JuanBaNaNa said:


> Seems like we're not the only ones...
> View attachment 309356


Got me..


----------



## impeeza (May 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309430
> What do you see in this picture?
> 
> 
> Got me..


she is the best.


----------



## CoolMe (May 10, 2022)

*Related


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309429
> *Related


"He says to use boiling oil instead."


----------



## hippy dave (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 10, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309486



You know what? I actually like that idea. Kudos


----------



## Veho (May 10, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 10, 2022)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 309504


I remember posting this exact same image once


----------



## CoolMe (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 11, 2022)

GENIUS


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I go there today for the (idk how it's called in english) McDon
It's an event where all the profits made in all McDonald in Canada go straigth to the McDonald Mansion


----------



## impeeza (May 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


¿USA fast food industry mascot/characters?


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> ¿USA fast food industry mascot/characters?


¡Si!


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Oh  there is!, that is the one!...


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Murder cat! 


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 309652


So that explains why most of the big chain companies just don't care about what they stuff on their food..


----------



## CoolMe (May 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 12, 2022)

*Giggity


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 12, 2022)

Veho said:


>


2581 = 2 ?


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


> 2581 = 2 ?


Yes.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 12, 2022)

Found it on CRTGAMING sub... but... I have more questions than answers.




That's not a SHARP tv, it's a TOSHIBA


----------



## Noctosphere (May 12, 2022)

Veho said:


>


What is this witchcrafting?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (May 12, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> What is this witchcrafting?


One of those "logic" / "intelligence" exercises demanding you to have the same arbitrary idea that the question author had when typing out the thing.

If you have the correct idea, this gives you the opportunity to feel some smug superiority, although I tend to call it luck. Like those "continue the number series in a logic way" -- there are infinite possibilities to design such a thing -- and it can be as complex as desired.


Spoiler



In this case you have to have the idea, that each digit can have a value out of {0, 1, 2} which is -- that is the arbitrary part -- based on the appearance of the digit.


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In this case you have to have the idea, that each digit can have a value out of {0, 1, 2} which is -- that is the arbitrary part -- based on the appearance of the digit.


It's just like the instructions you get at your first orgy, "don't overthink it, just look for the holes"  

Anyway the use of the equals sign is (intentionally) misleading, saying some function over those numbers equals the value on the right would be more correct (f(x) = y).
On the other hand saying that pre-schoolers can solve it should be a big hint that we can disregard math and focus on other aspects of the numerals.
Not that anyone takes that particular hint.


----------



## draftguy (May 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 12, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Found it on CRTGAMING sub... but... I have more questions than answers.
> View attachment 309690
> 
> That's not a SHARP tv, it's a TOSHIBA


A "sharp" display as in it can display the image clearly/cleanly, not the "Sharp" TV brand..

Also, "Semen"..?


----------



## CoolMe (May 12, 2022)

Veho said:


>


From what i understand, 4 of the same digit equals 0. Like in the examples (2222=0/ 3333=0 etc.) 
Except for (0000=4) which i assume each "0" equals "1". So the placement of the digits didn't matter here? 
Also, sometimes 2 of the same digit in a unit can equal zero, like in these examples (2172=0 & 3213=0 etc.) but what about the other 2 digits? Why do they equal 0 too? 


KleinesSinchen said:


> this case you have to have the idea, that each digit can have a value out of {0, 1, 2} which is -- that is the arbitrary part -- based on the appearance of the digit.


Not sure it can be solved with a derivative or if it should even be a function. More like with probability, since chance is involved..


----------



## CoolMe (May 12, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 12, 2022)

@CoolMe


----------



## impeeza (May 12, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Found it on CRTGAMING sub... but... I have more questions than answers.
> View attachment 309690
> 
> That's not a SHARP tv, it's a TOSHIBA


It's more sharp the remote than image he he he


----------



## CoolMe (May 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309748


only one!


----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> From what i understand, 4 of the same digit equals 0. Like in the examples (2222=0/ 3333=0 etc.)
> Except for (0000=4) which i assume each "0" equals "1". So the placement of the digits didn't matter here?
> Also, sometimes 2 of the same digit in a unit can equal zero, like in these examples (2172=0 & 3213=0 etc.) but what about the other 2 digits? Why do they equal 0 too?
> 
> Not sure it can be solved with a derivative or if it should even be a function. More like with probability, since chance is involved..


You're getting too caught up in math. The intro has a hint: preschoolers can solve it. They can't do (complex) math. This is not about math. There's something else about the numerals on the left side that gives the result. 

(Also look at my other reply   ) 



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 309775


Peanuts.  
Some people are allergic.


----------



## CoolMe (May 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> The intro has a hint





Veho said:


> There's something else about the numerals on the left side that gives the result.



..So you do know the answer? 


Veho said:


> Peanuts.
> Some people are allergic.


".. And human flesh"


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> ..So you do know the answer?



Yes.



CoolMe said:


> ".. And human flesh"


I don't think anyone is allergic to human flesh, unless you count autoimmune diseases   


 


Bah, what's a little human flesh compared to what else is allowed. " Cocoa beans can contain up to 10 mg of poop per pound" before they are considered tainted. Yummy.


----------



## CoolMe (May 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> Bah, what's a little human flesh compared to what else is allowed. " Cocoa beans can contain up to 10 mg of poop per pound" before they are considered tainted. Yummy.


Good lord.. But i'm sure that's just statistics, and it doesn't mean it's always guaranteed that stuff's gonna be on your food.. 


Veho said:


> I don't think anyone is allergic to human flesh, unless you count autoimmune diseases


Sure. But why is it there on the label? Like hey, workers who prepare this food probably cut some of their fingers, skin, whatever and we should display it on the packaging?


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Sure. But why is it there on the label?


Because it's photoshopped. It's not the real label.


----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> Because it's photoshopped. It's not the real label.


Wait, something on the internet isn't true?


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Wait, something on the internet isn't true?


----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 309787


...and then he yeets the kitten at the villain.


Meanwhile:


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2022)

Freshly peeled sheeps:


----------



## Noctosphere (May 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> Freshly peeled sheeps:


the right one looks like a lot of meat pieces


----------



## impeeza (May 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Good lord.. But i'm sure that's just statistics, and it doesn't mean it's always guaranteed that stuff's gonna be on your food..
> 
> Sure. But why is it there on the label? Like hey, workers who prepare this food probably cut some of their fingers, skin, whatever and we should display it on the packaging?


There is a urban legend here at my town where some body opens a can of beer and find a finger of a brewery worker.

Even got the newspaper, after several months and a trial obviously the truth was know and all was a Hoax, the "whistleblower" youtuber is on jail, but the image of local brewery is damaged and I do know several people what can swear what they "see" that finger


----------



## impeeza (May 13, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> the right one looks like a lot of meat pieces


yummy


----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 13, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 309848


Then "keep up the good stop"?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 13, 2022)

@Flame Do you confirm? 
EDIT: Also @tempBOT 
01000011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101110 01100110 01101001 01110010 01101101 00100000 00110010 00111111


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 13, 2022)

Only one of this is real.
It even  has a movie based on his life and death.






Based on a true story!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 14, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 14, 2022)

Dinos said if I keep it for a decade I'll become a Moderator


----------



## CoolMe (May 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 14, 2022)

Not so much funny "ha ha" as funny "Disney are a bunch of hypocritical fuckheads".


----------



## impeeza (May 14, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> 01000011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101110 01100110 01101001 01110010 01101101 00100000 00110010 0011111



I think they can... 



JuanBaNaNa said:


> Dinos said if I keep it for a decade I'll become a Moderator


Today Juanbanana gets so active is the winter over?


----------



## impeeza (May 14, 2022)

When "Up to..." can mean 0 (technically is, but, come on!)


----------



## AncientBoi (May 14, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> @Flame Do you confirm?
> EDIT: Also @tempBOT
> 01000011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101110 01100110 01101001 01110010 01101101 00100000 00110010 00111111



 Binary. How dare you do Binary here. Shame on you!


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Explains why they're so slow.. They have to tread carefully with all that much load..


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Did you try to ponder divide by 0 again?



Spoiler: unrelated


----------



## hippy dave (May 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


So presumably, the little dude climbing up inside the neck has similar contents within himself. It's tortoises all the way down...


----------



## Noctosphere (May 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310119


Well, they do say that possession is 9/10ths of the law...


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310143


Na-Na-Na-Naaa..


----------



## CoolMe (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310143


i don't get it


----------



## impeeza (May 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 310172


me just now!


----------



## impeeza (May 16, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> i don't get it


the fifth,


----------



## hippy dave (May 16, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> i don't get it


----------



## impeeza (May 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> me just now!


and for worst I was just called in to work because a coworker made a mistake and I am the only one with knowledge to fix it,  a long night is waiting for me.


----------



## CoolMe (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2022)

No but seriously.


----------



## hippy dave (May 16, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## CoolMe (May 16, 2022)

*Related


----------



## ital (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310187


That would be a baby EX-change station?


----------



## hippy dave (May 16, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 16, 2022)

I still call this a funny Selfie of WiiMiiSwitch [aka polly]


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310230


No no, I've seen those outfits somewhere else...


----------



## Veho (May 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2022)

IDK man, I just DK, but if I had to see it, so do you


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## CoolMe (May 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> IDK man, I just DK, but if I had to see it, so do you
> View attachment 310266


Seriously, you might wanna put an "NSFW" spoiler on this. If anything needs it, then it's definitely this.
"Baby-making machine"?


----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Seriously, you might wanna put an "NSFW" spoiler on this. If anything needs it, then it's definitely this.
> "Baby-making machine"?


Alright done, just for you


----------



## impeeza (May 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 17, 2022)

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## CoolMe (May 17, 2022)

*Related


----------



## Veho (May 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Why is there just a photo of some tree with this post about bears?


----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310393


the joke is the time between the two posts


----------



## hippy dave (May 17, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (May 18, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Bro


----------



## CoolMe (May 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2022)

HORACE, THE MOTHERFUCKING GOD OF THE SUN


----------



## CoolMe (May 18, 2022)

..Can't *fucking* stand it!


----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310468


Given how Sir Isaac Newton never married, the "wife" in this scenario was likely a hallucination brought on by mercury poisoning (from a lifetime of alchemical experiments in poorly ventilated spaces), she "dropped" the plate because she was incorporeal. Sad, really. I cri evrytiem  ;o;


----------



## CoolMe (May 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310487


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310563


Wingardium leviosa...aaaa


----------



## hippy dave (May 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Wingardium leviosa...aaaa


I mean I have been told I have magic fingers


----------



## hippy dave (May 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 19, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 19, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 310574


there is already rats of the size of sheeps (look on the NY metro or the Tapirs here on my country)


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 19, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 19, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I can't tell if is a hoax


----------



## Veho (May 19, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 19, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 19, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 310668


Be thankful it is just a bong
https://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2020/04...and-the-legendary-crack-squirrels-of-brixton/


----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Very practical..


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2022)

If rootin' and tootin' is the aim of the game then best not to be a space cowboy either as that is rather antisocial when you all have to breathe the same air, and it is not like you can let the funk out.


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


You know dogs are omnivores too right?


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> You know dogs are omnivores too right?


And?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> And?


They can drink all your milk... Which is bad for you


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 20, 2022)

I just rly like cake, ok?


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I just rly like cake, ok?


I like donuts.


----------



## hippy dave (May 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> I like donuts.


Love it when they're just covered in that sticky white stuff


----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)

@Veho Should i put it under a NFSW spoiler?


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2022)

You shouldn't post it at all, preferably. Sorry, it's just a little too risque for the forum.


----------



## hippy dave (May 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> You shouldn't post it at all, preferably. Sorry, it's just a little too risque for the forum.


We should just allow risque pictures and ban anyone under 18.


----------



## CoolMe (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Motherf**ker!


----------



## CoolMe (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 21, 2022)

Veho said:


>


So his skin is fireproof apparently..


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> So his skin is fireproof apparently..


He's _that_ cool.


----------



## CoolMe (May 21, 2022)

Veho said:


> He's _that_ cool.


Saw what you did there..
Well, he has a cool ass.. (no homo)


----------



## CoolMe (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 310825


NSFW PUT THAT IN A F*CKING SPOILER


----------



## AncientBoi (May 21, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> NSFW PUT THAT IN A F*CKING SPOILER



Nooo, send it to me!


----------



## Veho (May 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 21, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Also this..


----------



## hippy dave (May 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310841


I don't get it.  I am of cheer's generation but do not recognize the second part


----------



## hippy dave (May 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> I don't get it.  I am of cheer's generation but do not recognize the second part


I believe her name is Riley, porn queen turned meme queen.


----------



## CoolMe (May 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310893


Blowing it up in the toilet you mean..


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Blowing it up in the toilet you mean..


----------



## hippy dave (May 22, 2022)

*fewer


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310946
> *fewer


"THAT'S COMMUNISM!"


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2022)

Spoiler: Do you dare?


----------



## impeeza (May 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> THAT'S COMMUNISM!


nah


----------



## CoolMe (May 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 310939


Believe it or not it happened to me once, when i was on the beach and i had a sudden urge to shit, so i went to a mini bathroom that was close to where i was and dumped a HUGE one there, i kept pushing the flush button but it just wouldn't flush. So i left it like that.. 
My uncle who was with me wanted to pee so he went to that bathroom and found the manager looking over the place, and he started telling my uncle that "someone" clogged up the toilet and now it's stinking up the whole place.. 


Veho said:


> Spoiler: Do you dare?


Wouldn't work if you have a pronounced goatee..


----------



## CoolMe (May 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311015





*Related


----------



## hippy dave (May 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 23, 2022)

Veho said:


>


be fresh as a lettuce (the equivalent of cool as a cucumber here at my city) but this is too much.


----------



## hippy dave (May 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 311089


Yup, that's my brain in a nutshell. 
(Doesn't need a bigger container.)


----------



## GregBjorg (May 24, 2022)

I adore this wolf


----------



## CoolMe (May 24, 2022)

Veho said:


>





^^I like these better.. More my style..


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311117


Hmm. How would he even know if he had a foot fetish in a world devoid of feet? 
Imagine having a kink for a body part that you've never seen. Probably not even knowing you have a kink, just that regular sex is a bit vanilla. 
Imagine going through life with an unspecified longing, a desire that nothing he tries can fulfill. 
Must suck.


----------



## hippy dave (May 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 24, 2022)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## hippy dave (May 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311126


Yea, because..


----------



## AncientBoi (May 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Yea, because..
> View attachment 311130



[ @Flame  for that remark]


----------



## CoolMe (May 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311129


I don't get this meme, and i'm a huge BCS fan.. Curious, do you watch BCS too?


----------



## AncientBoi (May 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I don't get this meme, and i'm a huge BCS fan.. Curious, do you watch BCS too?



Better Call Saul on Dave. js


----------



## CoolMe (May 24, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Better Call Saul on Dave. js


More like Lalo, since he's on the hunt..


----------



## hippy dave (May 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 311368


"Cute. Relatively sturdy. Decent fake leather. Tried to store a hippo inside it. Resulted in massive trauma, plus, ottoman was destroyed in the process. 'Hippo storage' is misleading. Other than that, fine. 2/10."


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Reminds me of the snake way & princess Snake's palace from DBZ.. 

Just for reference :



*Snake way



*Princess Snake's palace


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2022)

It's quite possible they were both inspired by the same tale.


Here's another interesting building, that might also evoke Dragon Ball: Wat Sam Phran in Thailand.


----------



## CoolMe (May 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 26, 2022)

"That will be $500."


----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311484


----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311503


it's technically a parasitism illness.


----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> it's technically a parasitism illness.


This is why it's vital for the proper cure to remain safely and legally available


----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 26, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## impeeza (May 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311510
> Nice.


I can bet that is like the "lost" of the company I work for:   they "loose" 1 Billion but really they win 3 billions, just the last year they "plan" to win 4 billions this year, and only won 3 so they have "loses".

-edit grammar-


----------



## AncientBoi (May 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311510
> Nice.



[checks my pockets to see if it accidently went in there] Darn it! Not in there.


----------



## impeeza (May 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 26, 2022)

I used to have this a lot, not any more (knock on wood)..


----------



## CoolMe (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 27, 2022)

Ignorance really is bliss


----------



## hippy dave (May 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 27, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> I like donuts.


With a glass of warm milk it seems.


----------



## CoolMe (May 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311559


But Harambe wasn't a monkey, he was a gorilla.. 


JuanBaNaNa said:


> With a glass of warm milk it seems.


Her's are REAL.. unlike the fake, plastic-y ones Kourtney has..


----------



## CoolMe (May 27, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Her's are REAL.. unlike the fake, plastic-y ones Kourtney has..


I'm still crying


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> But Harambe wasn't a monkey, he was a gorilla..


And gorillas are monkeys.


----------



## impeeza (May 27, 2022)

even we could be gorillas, "primates"?


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> And gorillas are monkeys.


..More like apes.
And Gorillaz is a band!


----------



## impeeza (May 27, 2022)

Veho said:


>


monkey king, a funny one.


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> ..More like apes.


Apes are monkeys


----------



## impeeza (May 27, 2022)

so you an me are booth monkeys and gorillas 

if you ask to my mom, I am a chimpanzee


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> so you an me are booth monkeys and gorillas


You and me baby ain't nothing but mammals


----------



## CoolMe (May 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> Apes are monkeys


Communists..


----------



## CoolMe (May 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Communists..


Nop, mammalist...


----------



## CoolMe (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 311673


There's no sesame in Sesame Street either..


----------



## hippy dave (May 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 28, 2022)

GBATemp is ho-inclusive.


----------



## hippy dave (May 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 28, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (May 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 29, 2022)

*cue Avatar TLA intro music*


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> *cue Avatar TLA intro music*
> View attachment 311787


Captain planet would be the better choice


----------



## CoolMe (May 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 29, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 29, 2022)

This girl


----------



## CoolMe (May 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 29, 2022)

There's always reasons to stick around


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2022)

(inb4 fanfics)


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 311949


Should have just renamed it to "tactical self defense" and continued unabated.


----------



## CoolMe (May 31, 2022)

Noctowl used peck..


----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 31, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 31, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (May 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 312084


really I literally got to floor laughing I never understand RLOL until now.  thank you man, you make my day.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 31, 2022)

Videos in picture thread again


----------



## CoolMe (May 31, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 31, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 312114


My guess on what he's saying right now :


Spoiler



WAZAAAAAAA


----------



## hippy dave (May 31, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 312084



Bigger, longer, uncut version:


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)

Country doesn't seem to matter, applies equally to all conservative parties I've heard of.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)

Happy Pride Month!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 312198


The cropping at the end is the joke?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> The cropping at the end is the joke?


Sorry, I guess the image didn't fully load


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Sorry, I guess the image didn't fully load


Normally when you download a pic it shouldn't crop when having internet issues or something, not sure what happened..


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 312224
> 
> Normally when you download a pic it shouldn't crop when having internet issues or something, not sure what happened..



possibly hit the enter/send/post button before it properly loaded maybe?


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 312200


Bing Bong just asked me if I would like to live deliciously


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> Bing Bong just asked me if I would like to live deliciously


Then I guess you'd better. Make Bing Bong proud.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)

Dang NHS cutbacks


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Dang NHS cutbacks
> View attachment 312234


They took it ALL for themselves..


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Dang NHS cutbacks
> View attachment 312234


They also prescribed lobotomy a whole lot, so...


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)

Let's celebrate Pride Month the traditional way


----------



## Veho (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)

The wire transfer is on its way!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Dang NHS cutbacks
> View attachment 312234


I saw a quebec tv series about the colonisation of the north of the province during 1880's
A doctor would prescribe an antic virbrator for epilepsy


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 312247
> 
> They took it ALL for themselves..


Are you sure it is not just the name of a province/town?


----------



## impeeza (Jun 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 312247
> 
> They took it ALL for themselves..


It's fuck*ng amazing


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 2, 2022)

I had one of these..


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 2, 2022)

Not me though..


----------



## Veho (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 2, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I don't get it


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 2, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't get it


*takes you*


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


A new Jojo?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2022)

Evidently a man of refined tastes.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2022)

Chaotic good


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Freddie the "Queen"?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Mister Homosexual


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Mister Homosexual


He/she "broke free" before it was cool..


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


god save the Queen!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 312538


had to read twice


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 312601


Well, are they?!


----------



## impeeza (Jun 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Well, are they?!


oh, yeah, all they are!


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2022)

[|87


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2022)

_[l87_


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 312661


"Of course we expect a lot from you, you're gifted!" 
"No, why would you need help or support? You're gifted!"


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 5, 2022)

Hairy chest.. Eeew..


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 312711


I am a boobs enjoyer


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I am a boobs enjoyer


What's not to enjoy, honestly?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 6, 2022)

Truth


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 6, 2022)

Be warned


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 312813


That looks painful.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 7, 2022)

Creamu said:


>


No EMF = No Gaming


----------



## Creamu (Jun 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> No EMF = No Gaming


Wrong, check out the awesome zero EMF gaming thread @IC_ did.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 7, 2022)

[secretly exchanges the zero EMF games with Overly EMF games]


----------



## Creamu (Jun 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [secretly exchanges the zero EMF games with Overly EMF games]


evil green goblin...


----------



## IC_ (Jun 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [secretly exchanges the zero EMF games with Overly EMF games]


It's not that easy, I warned everyone to be cautious about emulators and the zero-EMF games that secretly have components emitting EMF.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 7, 2022)

Creamu said:


> evil green goblin...



Wha what did I do? I'm just sitting here. Honest


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 7, 2022)

IC_ said:


> It's not that easy, I warned everyone to be cautious about emulators and the zero-EMF games that secretly have components emitting EMF.



I'm not worried about it. I'm an old decrepid man.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Wha what did I do? I'm just sitting here. Honest


Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 312865


Obligatory "is this loss" comment.


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 7, 2022)

Relatable:


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Relatable:
> View attachment 312919


No joke. This reminds me of an old man that lived nearby our house, he used to walk by the house from time to time, and when he does, once he gets to a certain spot he starts throwing up, like he empties his whole stomach there.. Though he didn't mean it (we confronted him).. We just cleaned up the area after him with a water hose.. It happened like 5 times after that, until he died soon after..


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 8, 2022)

What could possibly go wrong..


----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 312943


More like, so you'd be less distracted and more focused on the road..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313066


Given hip recovery rates and American healthcare costs for dying in a bed... might actually be the better option.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2022)

When you see it


----------



## impeeza (Jun 10, 2022)

Nsfw was due


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


Well... 

In a nutshell, the reason school buses don’t have seatbelts is cost, the fact that school buses are already amazingly safe, and research to date has shown that adding seatbelts doesn’t actually make school buses definitively safer, and in some scenarios actually increases risk of injury to the child.


For alternate safety measures, the intentionally closely spaced seats (the bane of the knees of tall students) are extremely shock-absorbent and able to protect children effectively enough according to studies by the National Transportation Safety Board and National Academy of Sciences. Essentially, the seat design and spacing more or less functions as a “protective envelope” around the child. School buses are also some of the largest vehicles on the road and they aren’t typically driven very fast, further helping make them safe without seatbelts.

In a number of studies performed looking at just this issue by various transportation agencies, there is compelling evidence that the number of deaths wouldn’t change in any statistically significant way by adding seatbelts, and the number of injuries _may_ actually increase. (For instance, it’s thought that a short jolt forward into a heavily padded wall will in most cases result in fewer injuries than a strong jerk at the waist and the head smacking against said wall at an unfavourable angle, not to mention potential issues with longer evacuation times, particularly with primary aged kids, in the event of a fire, among other such scenarios.)

From a practical standpoint, there is also the difficulty of a bus driver making sure all the kids are wearing their belts in the first place and that they keep them on. The bus driver would also need to verify that the kids are wearing the seatbelts correctly at all times (incorrectly worn seatbelts pose a definite injury risk in an accident). Beyond this slowing down transportation times, it’s generally considered better that the bus driver is spending the majority of their time paying attention to the road instead.

In the end, as the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration noted with their research on the seatbelt issue going all the way back to 1987, all evidence points to that there is little, if any, benefit to including seatbelts in large school buses. The National Association for Pupil Transportation, the National School Transportation Association and the National Association of State Directors of Pupil Transportation Services all concur with this assessment based on their own research.

Instead, they all prefer to create “egg carton” safety envelopes that require the child to do nothing but stay in their seating area to keep them safe.

It seems to be working.  Despite it being the number one way kids in the United States are transported to and from school, only about six students die per year in school bus crashes in the U.S. out of a total of about twenty-six million children transported throughout the school year. For comparison, a little under one thousand kids die every year in the United States while walking, biking, or being driven to or from school in a car.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 10, 2022)

Man, you really get out of your system


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> Well...
> 
> In a nutshell, the reason school buses don’t have seatbelts is cost, the fact that school buses are already amazingly safe, and research to date has shown that adding seatbelts doesn’t actually make school buses definitively safer, and in some scenarios actually increases risk of injury to the child.
> 
> ...


Are you FAST in disguise?


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Are you FAST in disguise?


Oh no, all his knowledge is somewhat useful. 

(Also of course I didn't write all that, I just copied it from somewhere   )


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> Oh no, all his knowledge is somewhat useful.
> 
> (Also of course I didn't write all that, I just copied it from somewhere   )


That's how Tom does it too? 

EDIT: I FORESEE A "UREMUM" JOKE INCOMING


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 10, 2022)

Americans: *challenge accepted*





*stops counting at 10 because they skipped math class*


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> (Also of course I didn't write all that, I just copied it from somewhere  )


So that's the _secret_..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 10, 2022)

I can relate..


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> So that's the _secret_..


I have approximate knowledge of many things, and also Google.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313216


I too read hitler before seeing the text below crying woman


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> I have approximate knowledge of many things, and also Google.


I could never copy/paste a wall of text and present it as my own (not saying that you did).. Apart from memes of course..


----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I could never copy/paste a wall of text and present it as my own (not saying that you did)..


Oh, but I totally did. I thought it was obvious, it looks nothing like my usual posts. I copied it all from here: 

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2013/11/school-buses-yellow/


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 10, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 313205
> 
> Americans: *challenge accepted*
> 
> ...


Hum... My wtf is :
Original post is with Twitter UI and the reply with Facebook UI
I CALL IT PHOTOSHOPPED


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313289


In this economy?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2022)

In America they're called: Movie Tickets


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2022)

Trans-parent? 
Mom and Dad at the same time?


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> In America they're called: Movie Tickets


mfw reading that comment:


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 11, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Trans-parent?
> Mom and Dad at the same time?





Well done.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 11, 2022)

Religionism gets weirder every day 🫣


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Are you FAST in disguise?


I was prepared to go there myself. Seems Veho is faster though.

Also in the years since how is babby formed the question remains unanswered it seems


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313417
> Well done.


I have the ability to make myself laugh.
Oooh... Aubrey


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2022)

For future use:


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>



Booo, nothing on there for gaming. Boo. lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2022)

guys guys guys
post #19000 soon, we need something epic


----------



## impeeza (Jun 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Booo, nothing on there for gaming. Boo. lol


No for video gamin but you can play with "kittens" there


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> No for video gamin but you can play with "kittens" there



Furries ! Omg furries!

Oh heck no!

lol


----------



## impeeza (Jun 11, 2022)

Ha ha ha. I was talking about the others "kittens" the female ones pussies thinks are called


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Ha ha ha. I was talking about the others "kittens" the female ones pussies thinks are called





Even Worse!

Females ! Yuck!


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 11, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> guys guys guys
> post #19000 soon, we need something epic


Don't jinx it.


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2022)

Guidelines for a good salad:


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> Guidelines for a good salad:


Wait, wait, WAIT!  that's was really unexpected


----------



## impeeza (Jun 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Guaw, that was a epic 19000


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 12, 2022)

I  can be your friend if you like


----------



## impeeza (Jun 12, 2022)

Sorry wrong song. Wrong group


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)

BIG IF TRUE


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> BIG IF TRUE
> View attachment 313526


Now that's dedication


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)

_


_


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313537


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 313539


Looks like a dementor.


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> Looks like a dementor.


Dementors are gay confirmed


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Dementors are gay confirmed


They do love to _succ _


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> They do love to _succ _


..Was going to say that, but i wasn't sure if it's inappropriate or not.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> ..Was going to say that, but i wasn't sure if it's inappropriate or not.


It probably is


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> ..Was going to say that, but i wasn't sure if it's inappropriate or not.


Like 70% of current EOF posts are about succ'ing something or other.
Not sure pride month is the right time for constant "ha ha being gay is funny" jokes, but that's another story.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)

Can't argue with science.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 12, 2022)

People, "funny" is supposed to induce laughter. Most of these pictures just make you think "I recognise what this is about".


----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> People, "funny" is supposed to induce laughter. Most of these pictures just make you think "I recognise what this is about".


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> People, "funny" is supposed to induce laughter. Most of these pictures just make you think "I recognise what this is about".


The thread's not called "post here judgy text post" either. Live a little.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 12, 2022)

Someone can't tell you guys anything, you get all defensive. Think about what I wrote and check the images, you'll notice the pattern.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313621


Listeners always are stupid!


----------



## impeeza (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 13, 2022)

He's right..


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 13, 2022)

I don't envy the anglo languages. On Spanish "e" ALWAYS sound the same. Even never is silent.  Almost all is written exactly like sounds. Yet you can diferenciate homophone letters (like c, s, & z; or b & v) if are correcly pronounced, generally it's the position of tongue when you make the sound.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 13, 2022)

@impeeza you know both languages, so that thought of yours is unnecessary. You don't have to choose one, or feel bad because you only know one.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 13, 2022)

Impressive..


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 13, 2022)

Trust me.. i didn't do it on purpose, brother!


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 313705


@The Catboy is that you?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> @The Catboy is that you?


Literally me


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 13, 2022)

History is repeating itself..  (and it's not funny, i know..)


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 13, 2022)

Imaginary murder is still murder, right?


----------



## impeeza (Jun 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313749
> History is repeating itself..  (and it's not funny, i know..)


Those who do not learn history are doomed to repeat it...
if you can't find your country on a world map, what else you can hope


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 13, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Those who do not learn history are doomed to repeat it...
> if you can't find your country on a world map, what else you can hope


some people in canada cannot find the canada on a map...
...
...of the canada


----------



## impeeza (Jun 13, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> some people in canada cannot find the canada on a map...
> ...
> ...of the canada


same here.  half of people point the country at right of ours in a map


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 14, 2022)

I love to help


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 14, 2022)

If you haven't seen Our Flag Means Death yet, check it out.
If you haven't seen What We Do In The Shadows yet, what's taking you so long?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313808


Early in the day? Early in the year? 
Either way doesn't matter, if it reaches over 25°C/75F, whine away.


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 313870


This is me. Music is my escape..
Though i don't let everyday BS get to me, well most of the time.. But sometimes it's just TOO much, and i'd need some time off for a couple of days to recuperate..


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 313870


The song, for reference:


----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 313910



 after I finally realized what.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

Goals


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313953


Where2buy?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Where2buy?


At the "Get Along" gatherings probably..


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> At the "Get Along" gatherings probably..


Hm guess I'll have to stick to actual ecstasy


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Hm guess I'll have to stick to actual ecstasy


No loss for you then. You must be fun at parties with that..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

How gays are made


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313959


The last version I saw of this had "and I'm just satisfying enough for you to want me again"


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> How gays are made
> View attachment 313960


Is that related to what happened where i live (province of Quebec)?
For those who don't know, there is a news that got released recently in us/english canada newspapers. A dragqueen in Quebec was telling bed stories to childrens in a library.
But that thing has happened for years, every pride month... It's nothing new for us...


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Is that related to what happened where i live (province of Quebec)?
> For those who don't know, there is a news that got released recently in us/english canada newspapers. A dragqueen in Quebec was telling bed stories to childrens in a library.
> But that thing has happened for years, every pride month... It's nothing new for us...


Oh yeah probably... I think this image may have originally been shared with bigoted intentions, but it's pretty glorious tbh


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Oh yeah probably... I think this image may have originally been shared with bigoted intentions, but it's pretty glorious tbh


Well, apparently, peoples from canada and us found that drag queen on facebook and literally told him to "stop contaminating their children"...


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Well, apparently, peoples from canada and us found that drag queen on facebook and literally told him to "stop contaminating their children"...


Yeah, bigots be dumb


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


https://chng.it/hTkbNM6nyG


----------



## impeeza (Jun 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 313965


funeral song on 3, 2,...


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)

Relevant to previous discussion


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 15, 2022)

*Related


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 16, 2022)

Finally!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 16, 2022)

ure moooooom got stuck


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 16, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 314048
> 
> Finally!


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314083


@The Catboy ???


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> @The Catboy ???


I am a slut in practice


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 16, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> I am a slut in practice


Practice makes perfect


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2022)

Gimme dem Jesus crackers and some plonk.
Coincidentally it's Corpus Christi today,


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 16, 2022)

it's shark week already?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 16, 2022)

Creamu said:


>


Boo..
What happens when the sun is having a shitty day?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Boo..
> What happens when the sun is having a shitty day?
> View attachment 314129


The sun doesn't seem to like the church, I guess it goes both ways.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 16, 2022)

Creamu said:


> The sun doesn't seem to like the church


Yes. And it sends the devil to it instead..


----------



## impeeza (Jun 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Boo..
> What happens when the sun is having a shitty day?
> View attachment 314129


the church get on fire.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 17, 2022)

Come or go?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Yes. And it sends the devil to it instead..


To hell with the church!


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314174


Going to have to be "that guy" and also do videos in pictures thread


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 17, 2022)

As advertised?


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314191
> As advertised?


Everyone knows that you swim in one swimsuit, then change out of it when you get out of the water so that the cold damp clothes wouldn't give you an UTI, and change into a dry swimsuit for lounging. This is that swimsuit.


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 17, 2022)

The savage didn't even use his wand; he killed Prof. Quirrell with his bare hands.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 17, 2022)

..To quench your thirst during these hot days..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314191
> As advertised?


Because it's not made to swim but to be worn in order to take sexy pics and post them on OF


----------



## impeeza (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 18, 2022)

Veho said:


> Everyone knows that you swim in one swimsuit, then change out of it when you get out of the water so that the cold damp clothes wouldn't give you an UTI, and change into a dry swimsuit for lounging. This is that swimsuit.


Offcourse,  that is why the suit have GUCCI on it, is a "night party dress"


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Offcourse,  that is why the suit have GUCCI on it, is a "night party dress"


Wait until you hear about tennis shoes


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)

Ooh-la-la! @BORTZ  this you?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)

A long time ago


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


It will never surpass the glory of Bubba Ho-Tep.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)

Middle School Flashbacks


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)

Veho said:


> It will never surpass the glory of Bubba Ho-Tep.


What about this?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)

Oh no!
@  are you okay?




Did it hurt when you fell from Heaven?


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


...barely


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 314320



Cryptocurrency too. It's the equivalent of someone designing their own notes and people print them at home


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Ooh-la-la! @BORTZ  this you?







JuanBaNaNa said:


> Middle School Flashbacks


How is this a _meme_? 


JuanBaNaNa said:


>


Fancy high heels and weights.. 


JuanBaNaNa said:


> Oh no!
> @  are you okay?
> 
> 
> ...


Holy balls! That's remarkable..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)

Or beeradise..


----------



## impeeza (Jun 18, 2022)

The only thing I can think is,   WHY?!


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> The only thing I can think is,   WHY?!


Because there's a lot of geniuses out there..


----------



## Creamu (Jun 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Because there's a lot of geniuses out there..
> View attachment 314353


Maybe it was build to filter out obese people.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Maybe it was build to filter out obese people.


Even skinny people will have a hard time with that one (wearing winter clothes for example)..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314373


isn't it supposed to be "Witch tits"?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> isn't it supposed to be "Witch tits"?


Everything is supposed to be witch tits.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 18, 2022)

Low hanging fruit


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> isn't it supposed to be "Witch tits"?





hippy dave said:


> Everything is supposed to be witch tits.


Witches are my weakness.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 18, 2022)

not really an image exactly, but this made me lmao.  so succinct with how most people feel:  https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintend...-may-2022-revealed.612841/page-4#post-9856779


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)

Aaand Craig.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314396
> Aaand Craig.


you could probably find comedic gold on that one website, think it's called creatures of wal-mart.  haha, total white trash in the photos.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you could probably find comedic gold on that one website, think it's called creatures of wal-mart.  haha, total white trash in the photos.


Aaand welcome to the "post here funny pictures" thread btw!


----------



## godreborn (Jun 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Aaand welcome to the "post here funny pictures" thread btw!


btw, the reason I found that one post so funny is it reminded me of stripes, one of my favorite movies.  the drill sergeant says something like, "we're going to have a 10 mile hike today, so what do you think of that!?"  and BIll Murray says, "I think it sucks."


----------



## godreborn (Jun 18, 2022)

another funny line is when the drill sergeant says something like, "shut up, one of these men may save your life one day."  and, Bill Murray says, "then again, maybe one of us won't."


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw, the reason I found that one post so funny is it reminded me of *stripes*, one of my favorite movies.  the drill sergeant says something like, "we're going to have a 10 mile hike today, so what do you think of that!?"  and BIll Murray says, "I think it sucks."


I don't think i've seen that one, might check it out soon.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (Jun 18, 2022)

The dog is very cute. I like her very much!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 314403


What was her dream?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)

Creamu said:


> What was her dream?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 314404


Haha, oh yeah... the bowlcut...


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)

From PostSecret. Gotta try this tbh.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 19, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314466


We need this for the politics section


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 19, 2022)

Veho said:


> We need this for the politics section


Yea, @Creamu wouldn't stand chance!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father's Day


----------



## impeeza (Jun 19, 2022)

Only on my country:


----------



## impeeza (Jun 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> From PostSecret. Gotta try this tbh.
> View attachment 314422


I will do on my new home!!!  it's the bomb!


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 19, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314509


I mean, that's very sweet and inspiring, but the correct answer is "baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more".


----------



## impeeza (Jun 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I mean, that's very sweet and inspiring, but the correct answer is "baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more".


Was searching a good of the video of that song


----------



## impeeza (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 20, 2022)

is this why...? 

Or was it because you can't drive and snort cocaine at the same time?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I mean, that's very sweet and inspiring, but the correct answer is "baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more".


I know..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 314567
> is this why...?
> 
> Or was it because you can't drive and snort cocaine at the same time?


I've only heard him referred to as her "friend" rather than her "driving instructor", but yeah that's % Harry's dad.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 314590


"Task failed successfully." 

Reminds me of this: https://www.damninteresting.com/on-the-origin-of-circuits/

It works, but not the way it should, and relies on several system bugs that cancel each other out. Fix/patch/remove one of the bugs and the whole thing stops working.


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Or was it because you can't drive and snort cocaine at the same time?


Well she wasn't driving so that point is moot.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)

Well it's about time.


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 20, 2022)

Watch out for these..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 20, 2022)

...no wait, look again


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 20, 2022)

Watch out for that camera..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 314657
> 
> ...no wait, look again


The right buttcheek bald guy has a chicken shaved into his head. Can't unsee.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 314736


I don't get it. I assume it's about the name "Collin-s" sounds similar to "Calling", and in both pictures one has the real Collins "Calling", and the other has an awkward looking guy "Calling". And it's showing the difference between their inner "calling-s"?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I don't get it. I assume it's about the name "Collin-s" sounds similar to "Calling", and in both pictures one has the real Collins "Calling", and the other awkward looking guy "Calling".


The one on the right is a character named Phil Collins from the show Trailer Park Boys.
You should watch it.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> The one on the right is a character named Phil Collins from the show Trailer Park Boys.
> You should watch it.


I know the show. Don't remember seeing him. Maybe it's far off into later seasons.. "You know what i'm sayin'"?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I know the show. Don't remember seeing him. Maybe it's far off into later seasons.. "You know what i'm sayin'"?



S04E03 is his first appearance apparently. Looks like you've got some catching up to do


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> S04E03 is his first appearance apparently. Looks like you've got some catching up to do


All i'm sayin' is i know what you're sayin', you know what i'm sayin'?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 21, 2022)

2PM, just woke up and this is the first thing I see on Reddit.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 21, 2022)

but goth chick are the best!


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314775


Could be one of this:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 22, 2022)

I learn something new about watermelon anatomy every day...


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I learn something new about watermelon anatomy every day...
> View attachment 314839


It's for making BBQ watermelon fillet, you pleb.








https://www.avantgardevegan.com/recipes/bbq-watermelon-fillet/

For the best results you need the _tenderest_ of loins.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314883


Ah, American Jesus.


----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 23, 2022)

... Animal Crossing!?!?!?1

Or just gay for Spidey?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 314938


@tempBOT
You're sentient, right?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 314883


That's what _he_ said to ur mom.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 23, 2022)

The guy got fired for liking Rock


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 23, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> That's what _he_ said to ur mom.


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 314960
> The guy got fired for liking Rock


Not everybody appreciates Steel Panther as much as you


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2022)

Relatable


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 24, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 314960
> The guy got fired for liking Rock





FAST6191 said:


> Not everybody appreciates Steel Panther as much as you



the best part was:




there you have the answer why was fired.


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 24, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Not everybody appreciates Steel Panther as much as you



Again with your awful british punk music, Tom?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 24, 2022)

So this is how it ends


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)

BS!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Again with your awful british punk music, Tom?


It is an American send up of glam rock?

Also the last one/main one I would have linked before that seems to have you all hot and bothered under the collar up would have been GG Allin who was American as well.

Anyway better do/steal some pictures from somewhere else


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315135



[makes you swallow a couple of tabs of EXLAX] You will shortly


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315118


Frogs go through the story of The Little Mermaid during their life cycle. They're born as water creatures, have a tail and no legs, and breathe underwater. Then when they grow up they lose their tail, gain legs, and live on land for the rest of their lives (give or take some swimming).


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315133



Ryan Coogler, director of Black Panther, Creed, and Fruitvale Station, was once arrested for making a deposit in the bank - they didn’t believe he earned it legitimately.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 24, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Skewed picture.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 24, 2022)

Veho said:


>






if you level the horizon (using the tree and the electricity pole which they must be vertical) you see what the buildings are tilted, that's is because the gravity center if it's no balanced the gravity will act...  look the grey SUV it seems like will roll on any time.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 315172
> if you level the horizon (using the tree and the electricity pole which they must be vertical) you see what the buildings are tilted, that's is because the gravity center if it's no balanced the gravity will act...  look the grey SUV it seems like will roll on any time.


I wonder what it would be like to live in a tilted house like that.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 24, 2022)

Please don't let spiralling fuel prices put you off - a meagre investment of just one Molotov cocktail each will allow us to make a real positive change in the world.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 315189


No! We'll hold them back..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 25, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


WTF?!


----------



## impeeza (Jun 25, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>



Well I can bet, he even is not able to find himself on this mapamundi:


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Well I can bet, he even is not able to find himself on this mapamundi:
> View attachment 315219


IDK, I think this is completly wrong
I mean, I do am aware that a VERY few contries (heck 3 doesn't surprise me at all) only use imperial
But as for mixed, I'm 100% sure that it's much more than that
I can actually confirm that it's at least the double since the Canada is very mixed between imperial and metric


----------



## impeeza (Jun 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> IDK, I think this is completly wrong
> I mean, I do am aware that a VERY few contries (heck 3 doesn't surprise me at all) only use imperial
> But as for mixed, I'm 100% sure that it's much more than that
> I can actually confirm that it's at least the double since the Canada is very mixed between imperial and metric


Its is "official" use. Is like when you say " the official U.S.A. language is English", but on the country more than 100 languages are speak diary  

By example, on Canada by law all documents must use metric system but the common people still use imperial by habit


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Its is "official" use. Is like when you say " the official U.S.A. language is English", but on the country more than 100 languages are speak diary
> 
> By example, on Canada by law all documents must use metric system but the common people still use imperial by habit


You'd be surprised
I mean, maybe by government, but in places like groceries stores, they still use pound
When you cook, instructions are often written with measures like tea spoon or cup

If it was really official, even if those stuff were produced in usa (which some aren't and still use imperial) they'd HAVE to be converted to metric if to be sold here in canada


----------



## impeeza (Jun 25, 2022)

Exactly. My mother still ask on the market for "1 arroba" (12.5 kilograms) of rice; a colonial Spanish measure equivalent to the fourth part of a "quintal" (the average maximum load of a donkey) but in some places is 9 kilograms.  

The fabric is sell by "cuartas" the distance between thumb and index.  Etc


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315190


Everybody's least favourite captain!
Captain Latin-America!!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 25, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> I wonder what it would be like to live in a tilted house like that.


Walk around your own house with your head tilted.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 315249


10/10 would worship.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>



Looks like San Francisco. I've been there.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2022)

Everybody poop, even them :


Spoiler: WARNING : SERIOUS SHIT IN THERE


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 25, 2022)

Simpsons predicted it


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Simpsons predicted it
> View attachment 315283



shhhhh, I accidently P'd in it during a drunken stooper.


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>


All Above


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Everybody poop, even them :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WARNING : SERIOUS SHIT IN THERE


I have heard of shit a brick but shit and then bricked... that is new.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315326


that was not for you.


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> I have heard of shit a brick but shit and then bricked... that is new.


Have you heard of stonning persons in middle east countries? 
You get bricked and then shit yourself.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2022)

That looks familiar 
*looks down*
Ah yes


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 315357
> 
> That looks familiar
> *looks down*
> Ah yes


You're four pages late, bub.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> You're four pages late, bub.


Aw


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2022)

Serious question: Am I the only one that likes the "pain" you feel when the needle punctures your skin?


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Serious question: Am I the only one that likes the "pain" you feel when the needle punctures your skin?


No.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 315368
> 
> Serious question: Am I the only one that likes the "pain" you feel when the needle punctures your skin?


I guess you're enjoying the little endorphin hit. Try getting a thick cartilage piercing, like a rook, or sitting for a big tattoo.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 315368
> 
> Serious question: Am I the only one that likes the "pain" you feel when the needle punctures your skin?


Just how many needles have you had exactly? 


Veho said:


> No.



One of my favs of theirs..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 26, 2022)

I can relate..


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315400


UK flag "let's tank our own economy"


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2022)

Veho said:


> No.


U2?


hippy dave said:


> I guess you're enjoying the little endorphin hit. Try getting a thick cartilage piercing, like a rook, or sitting for a big tattoo.


Who said there's endorphin in those syringes?
Although, yes, a tattoo would give me a lot of pleasure.


CoolMe said:


> Just how many needles have you had exactly?


Hard to recall, I've liked that particular pain ever since I was a kid getting vaccinated.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> *Who said there's endorphin in those syringes?*
> Although, yes, a tattoo would give me a lot of pleasure.


Not sure if serious, but it's your body that gives you the endorphins in response to the pain (such as it is)/violation of a needle entering your body.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Not sure if serious, but it's your body that gives you the endorphins in response to the pain (such as it is)/violation of a needle entering your body.


Yes, I was serious. I do like to get ny vaccines because of that feeling. 
It could explain why I never feel when I accidentally cut myself? 

I realize that I've cut when I see blood  (if I see it, otherwise won't notice at all)


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Yes, I was serious. I do like to get ny vaccines because of that feeling.
> It could explain why I never feel when I accidentally cut myself?
> 
> I realize that I've cut when I see blood  (if I see it, otherwise won't notice at all)


Yeah I often get little cuts without noticing, until I start getting blood on stuff


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 26, 2022)

Ads be like..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Yeah I often get little cuts without noticing, until I start getting blood on stuff


Not little cuts. Like literally slicing/chopping off pieces of meat.
The last cut I had was when I cut my finger in half (needed stitches to put it back to one piece) and I didn't felt anything. Noticed because I saw blood sprouting out like a tiny fountain.

Othertimes I would slice a piece of my thumb, same story, notice if I see blood.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Not little cuts. Like literally slicing/chopping off pieces of meat.
> The last cut I had was when I cut my finger in half (needed stitches to put it back to one piece) and I didn't felt anything. Noticed because I saw blood sprouting out like a tiny fountain.
> 
> Othertimes I would slice a piece of my thumb, same story, notice if I see blood.


To me that sounds like more of a neurological pain-insensitivity issue, but I'm not a doctor. I guess just be extra careful not to slice & dice yourself, but if it becomes an actual problem affecting your life then talk to a doctor.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 27, 2022)

Archie Cumics©


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 315512


File Transfer Protocol / All Cops Are Bastards?


----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> File Transfer Protocol / All Cops Are Bastards?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 27, 2022)

*US


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315600


Back in the day, what could one possibly get with all that gold?
Mind you, back when 50 years old was human life limit (and even then it exceeded expectations), and virtually no technology or anything remotely good to enjoy.

If you were a pirate back then, slaying defenseless men for their wives/daughters/wine/goats/food was pretty much free... so... Gold/Treasures was spent on what?

Legitimately curious, seriously can't think of anything that gold could buy (then) and be remotely worth it.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Back in the day, what could one possibly get with all that gold?
> Mind you, back when 50 years old was human life limit (and even then it exceeded expectations), and virtually no technology or anything remotely good to enjoy.
> 
> If you were a pirate back then, slaying defenseless men for their wives/daughters/wine/goats/food was pretty much free... so... Gold/Treasures was spent on what?
> ...


*greed


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> If you were a pirate back then, slaying defenseless men for their wives/daughters/wine/goats/food was pretty much free... so... Gold/Treasures was spent on what?


Women/wine/goats/food that don't fight back and/or require sailing a hundred miles through freezing waters to get and risk getting killed every time. In other words, convenience.


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 315668


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 28, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Still would.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 28, 2022)

.........................A Nice Couple





.................[Secretly Married]

But you didn't hear it from me.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 28, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> .........................A Nice Couple
> 
> View attachment 315682
> 
> ...


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


>



It says "Post Here Funny Pictures", doesn't it?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> It says "Post Here Funny Pictures", doesn't it?


Oh no, what have you done! "Post here funny pictures" was one the last Creamu-free & WiiMiiSwitch-free zones left on the site, they'll be coming any minute now with their bullshit.. you have ruined it!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 28, 2022)

I didn't mention ANY names. you did.

delete yyour post before they see it


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I didn't mention ANY names. you did.
> 
> delete yyour post before they see it


The pics alone were enough to bring them here..


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> The pics alone were enough to bring them here..



Minutes has passed. And...... where are they? No where. Chill out man.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Minutes has passed. And...... where are they? No where. Chill out man.


I'm already chilled and cooled..


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I'm already chilled and cooled..



[takes you out for a shushi dinner]  [then wines]  [then invites you into my home, and quickly into the bedroom]  [then I fall asleep for being drunk also]  zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [takes you out for a shushi dinner]  [then wines]  [then invites you into my home, and quickly into the bedroom]  [then I fall asleep for being drunk also]  zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Why, thank you! Though i think i'll just stay outside..


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 28, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> .........................A Nice Couple
> 
> View attachment 315682
> 
> ...


I wouldn't wish that even on WMS to be honest, and that's saying something


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315707


Looks delicious.

The food, too.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Looks delicious.


She?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> She?


Any grandma tbh


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 29, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 315789


Encores are still a thing?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Encores are still a thing?


Sure, they were the last times I went to gigs at least


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2022)

Teamwork makes the dream work


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2022)

Step 9: Press Y to honk.


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 315789


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 30, 2022)

¿farm sided?


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315910


I am on the same mode!


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315860


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 30, 2022)

Damn


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Damn
> View attachment 315927


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2022)

They all are, right?


----------



## impeeza (Jun 30, 2022)

protect your eyes.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315977


It wants to go back to working for a living? Catching mice in my grain silos?
Never met an anarcho primitive cat before.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 1, 2022)

I can relate..


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 316048


Pending FAST's input, can I ask you to draw a circuit diagram to show why this would be fatal?


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> Pending FAST's input, can I ask you to draw a circuit diagram to show why this would be fatal?


No Boobs? Dirty Jokes? Suggestive Posing?


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> No Boobs? Dirty Jokes? Suggestive Posing?


Current affairs are deadly serious business, my good sir.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> Current affairs are deadly serious business, my good sir.


How do you expect me to do something that's not funny?


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> How do you expect me to do something that's not funny?


You do it all the time


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> You do it all the time




Let's see what Tom has to say.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316052


----------



## SG854 (Jul 1, 2022)

Veho said:


>


He tried


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316052





Veho said:


>


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> Pending FAST's input, can I ask you to draw a circuit diagram to show why this would be fatal?


There are some power strips/surge protectors that are waterproof, they won't malfunction even if water is poured directly into them, or if they're completely submerged in to water.. 
Still, it's not wise to be reckless, as you couldn't predict how the other appliances plugged into the strip will take it..


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 1, 2022)

That's me, either give me an overload of the same message, or just tell me the objective and I'll reach it with my own methods.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 316048





Veho said:


> Pending FAST's input, can I ask you to draw a circuit diagram to show why this would be fatal?


If people are interested in earthing and protective systems from somewhere that has a clue (so not the US) then seems I am doing videos in the picture thread again

He has a whole bunch of other stuff too on protection systems available, some of which may even trip depending upon what goes (if that is a plastic pool it might still be under the breakdown voltage so we might then have to wait for someone standing on the floor with conductive feet/shoes touching a person in it (before you ask then yes I am the kind of person that wears my electrical isolation boots to a party and never touches someone with more than one hand/multiple people at once).
Alternatively and perhaps more in line with what is potentially (hah/if you are allowed puns then so am I) happening here.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 316085


i am


----------



## Veho (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Better to declare your love of Beijing


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> If people are interested in earthing and protective systems from somewhere that has a clue (so not the US) then seems I am doing videos in the picture thread again
> 
> He has a whole bunch of other stuff too on protection systems available, some of which may even trip depending upon what goes (if that is a plastic pool it might still be under the breakdown voltage so we might then have to wait for someone standing on the floor with conductive feet/shoes touching a person in it (before you ask then yes I am the kind of person that wears my electrical isolation boots to a party and never touches someone with more than one hand/multiple people at once).
> Alternatively and perhaps more in line with what is potentially (hah/if you are allowed puns then so am I) happening here.



Nice, Tom.
@Veho, Tom already provided what you asked for.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2022)

Loki: What are you doing Step Brother?
Thor: Here comes Mjölnir!
Loki: Ahhh! 
*38 seconds later*
Loki: Why do you call it like that?
Thor: Because it always comes 
Loki: That fast? 
Thor:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2022)

At least I'm not 30 yet


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)

Specially in the summer..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## godreborn (Jul 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 316153
> Specially in the summer..


@JuanBaNaNa needs to be tied, then bent over that table for all the boys of temp as they're alled.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2022)

godreborn said:


> @JuanBaNaNa needs to be tied, then bent over that table for all the boys of temp as they're alled.


Surprised you're still up this late in the night.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316127


^^This is @JuanBaNaNa


----------



## godreborn (Jul 2, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Surprised you're still up this late in the night.


you've kept me "up."    actually, I slept until 2 p.m.  I was that tired, so I'm up late.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> ^^This is @JuanBaNaNa


That thing doesn't make sense... or is my engrish that bad?



godreborn said:


> you've kept me "up."    actually, I slept until 2 p.m.  I was that tired, so I'm up late.


I didn't meant to be that special to you.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 2, 2022)

how can anyone not love me?  I'm adorable.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)

godreborn said:


> how can anyone not love me?  I'm adorable.


He's doing that thing again, when he pretends he's not gay..


----------



## godreborn (Jul 2, 2022)

@JuanBaNaNa , do you still think I'm "super gay"?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2022)

godreborn said:


> @JuanBaNaNa , do you still think I'm "super gay"?


Yes 
@CoolMe too!
And Mods!


----------



## godreborn (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm only gay for you JuanBaNaNa.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'm only gay for you JuanBaNaNa.


What about Flame?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 2, 2022)

he's still recovering from our last sexcapade.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 2, 2022)

Try this at home, kids!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 2, 2022)

@Costello, are you?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316351


Run by counts


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 3, 2022)

Veho said:


> Run by counts


*Cowards


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316354


*Eat it out


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 3, 2022)

I beg you don't cry.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 3, 2022)

They're always on mark tho..


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 316389
> They're always on mark tho..


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2022)

Great advice from inspirobot


----------



## godreborn (Jul 3, 2022)

not me personally, and somewhat embarrassing, but a teacher and a student caught @JuanBaNaNa in the closet, practicing with a broom handle.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 3, 2022)

Yep, i'm sure that'll help a lot..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316480


???


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> ???


!!!


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 316478
> Yep, i'm sure that'll help a lot..


It will let you know if the cracks are getting wider.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)

Should i go  or ?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 316524
> Should i go  or ?


Okay first of all whoever did this can FUCKING FUCK THEMSELVES, THE FUCKER.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316556



looks like "The Beast" without the Blue on.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 4, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> ???


Loss


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2022)

Science!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2022)

No cunt no point.

Funny pictures so song





universe song




Finally you thought your spotty teenage years were bad


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 4, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> No cunt no point.
> 
> Funny pictures so song
> 
> ...



At the very top, I thought it was a pic from a rock concert. LoL


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> At the very top, I thought it was a pic from a rock concert. LoL


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> At the very top, I thought it was a pic from a rock concert. LoL





Veho said:


>


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316601



Looks like a Huge crowd at a premier


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Science!
> View attachment 316578


Good to know that *Trump's ass* is also orange..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Good to know that *Trump's ass* is also orange..



It will go good with the jump suit he will be getting.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)

BIG IF TRUE


----------



## impeeza (Jul 5, 2022)

It's true, but a nasal spray really don't help so much ;(


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> BIG IF TRUE
> View attachment 316624


something's wrong here


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> BIG IF TRUE
> View attachment 316624


----------



## impeeza (Jul 5, 2022)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)

If you watched Stranger Things with the subtitles on, you know


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2022)

The subtitles I had weren't as... descriptive.
But the music cues were described in _meticulous _detail. [Sombre piano], [melancholic pop], [cautiously optimistic synth], [tentative piano].



Spoiler



[EPIC AWESOME VICTORIOUS AND DEFIANT ELECTRIC GUITAR SOLO]


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)

This solidarity is beautiful


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316750





But you can't sit with it..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 5, 2022)

Why, hello @AncientBoi 
..And this one is for you @AncientBoi, to help you milk that prostate.


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)

Saw a stat on Facebook, had to meme it


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)

Hard relate


----------



## draftguy (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 5, 2022)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 316815



Which reminds me. I haven't had breakfast yet. toodles guys


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 5, 2022)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 316815


It's me...


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)

Relatable


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316750


Litteral butt plug...


----------



## impeeza (Jul 5, 2022)

same happen to a female coworker, she fight to court in order to get the same salary I have and got a reduction of 10% (I did earn less than her)


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 5, 2022)

impeeza said:


> same happen to a female coworker, she fight to court in order to get the same salary I have and got a reduction of 10% (I did earn less than her)


Funny, but this is why it's important to discuss salaries with your co-workers (employers will strongly discourage this and often downright forbid it, but you're always legally entitled to).


----------



## impeeza (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316817


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2022)

impeeza said:


> same happen to a female coworker, she fight to court in order to get the same salary I have and got a reduction of 10% (I did earn less than her)


I wouldn't call a 4chan greentext a credible source but okay.

I found the article from the thumbnail and it says nothing of the sort. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/05/18/sports/soccer/us-soccer-equal-pay-deal.html

What it does say is that the women's team was awarded 24 million dollars in back pay, and that their pay will increase once the agrerment comes into effect. 

But "broads be crazy" is funnier I guess


----------



## impeeza (Jul 5, 2022)

yep, funny.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 6, 2022)

Just imagine, just... imagine... graduating college, or whatever the fuck muricans graduate from to be a judge... just to use this logic:




Please don't tell me I'm the only one finding this funny!
Haha! God bless America!
*pew pew pew*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 6, 2022)

NOoooooooooooo


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 6, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Just imagine, just... imagine... graduating college, or whatever the fuck muricans graduate from to be a judge... just to use this logic:
> View attachment 316865
> 
> Please don't tell me I'm the only one finding this funny!
> ...


I know muricans have a lot to be blamed for but...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 6, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I know muricans have a lot to be blamed for but...
> View attachment 316873


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 6, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


well, you implied it was happening in usa
And your image didn't show anywhere it was happening in peru
So... I assumed you didn't make your own research and just threw stuff like "MurICaN BaD"
Well, yea they are, but you can't blame them for EVERY single bad thing... i mean... you could but...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 6, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> well, you implied it was happening in usa
> And your image didn't show anywhere it was happening in peru
> So... I assumed you didn't make your own research and just threw stuff like "MurICaN BaD"
> Well, yea they are, but you can't blame them for EVERY single bad thing... i mean... you could but...


Haha, holy shit.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 6, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Haha, holy shit.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316898



I don't think that people who use that quote are capable of such self-reflection. 

Anyway, here's a counterquote for it, apocryphally attributed to Thomas Jefferson: 

"We will be soldiers, so our sons may be farmers, so their sons may be artists" 

It's most likely derived from the writing of John Adams: 

"I must study politics and war, that our sons may have liberty to study mathematics and philosophy. Our sons ought to study mathematics and philosophy, geography, natural history and naval architecture, navigation, commerce and agriculture in order to give their children a right to study painting, poetry, music, architecture, statuary, tapestry and porcelain." 

But that's not as brief and punchy.


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2022)

*its


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 6, 2022)

Deadly laser..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 316911


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 6, 2022)

Will do


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Vila_ (Jul 6, 2022)

POV: @WiiMiiSwitch


----------



## impeeza (Jul 6, 2022)

all but one goods, there is an infiltrated.


----------



## Vila_ (Jul 6, 2022)

T-hug said:


> For all these turn up ya speakers!!!
> 
> 
> Star Wars Gangsta Rap -  Friggin Hilarious
> ...


I lost the LOL LOL test


----------



## Vila_ (Jul 6, 2022)

Tempest Stormwin said:


> All of these I've seen before. There's a few critical ones I've posted before that I'd like to bring up here, though:
> Lobster Magnet. Self-explanitory.
> ...no comment.
> 
> ...






Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.



these aged well lmao


----------



## impeeza (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 6, 2022)

impeeza said:


> all but one goods, there is an infiltrated.



Brad Pitt's in there twice.


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 6, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Brad Pitt's in there twice.


He is twice king.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 6, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 316941


Well played!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 7, 2022)

impeeza said:


>


for stupidity like this, exist this:


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2022)

impeeza said:


> for stupidity like this, exist this:
> 
> View attachment 316998


Distracted people are nothing new. Before smartphones, people found other things to be distracted by.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2022)

Further to that
https://www.vintag.es/2018/12/people-reading-newspapers.html







Probably some even better head angles than phone users in some of those.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 7, 2022)

Empirical experience, smartphones made it far worse


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2022)

Anecdotal at best. 
There is no rigorous research that accounts on population and traffic density and the number of careless per capita accidents.

And now for something completely different.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 7, 2022)

Veho said:


> Anecdotal at best.
> There is no rigorous research that accounts on population and traffic density and the number of careless per capita accidents.



Lots of adjectives to qualify specifically restrictive objective data on a subject that is sociological in nature. It is also hardly an important matter to analyse, there's a lot of more prement matters and it's a phenomenon one can easily observe personally.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Lots of adjectives to qualify specifically restrictive objective data on a subject that is sociological in nature.


You can't claim smartphones made "it" worse and not account for other factors such as a massively increased traffic density, population density and so on. The same type of people who will bump into walls and walk into oncoming traffic because they're staring at their phone, would have done so while staring at their newspaper, as in FAST's examples above. But there's a few billion more of both people and cars on the road now, and stepping into traffic is a leeetle more risky these days.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 7, 2022)

Veho said:


> You can't claim smartphones made "it" worse and not account for other factors such as a massively increased traffic density, population density and so on. The same type of people who will bump into walls and walk into oncoming traffic because they're staring at their phone, would have done so while staring at their newspaper, as in FAST's examples above. But there's a few billion more of both people and cars on the road now, and stepping into traffic is a leeetle more risky these days.



That would mean all of those people carried a newspaper with them the whole day and continuously walked and drove while reading them.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> That would mean all of those people carried a newspaper with them the whole day and continuously walked and drove while reading them.


Yes. Are you saying all people walk and drive while staring at their phones nowadays? Do you have any actual proof other than anecdotal evidence and confirmation bias? 
"Kids these days" and their "new things" have always been a thorn in the older generation's side, and "society" and "civilization" has always been "going downhill" and "back in my day" and all that jazz is eternal. That doesn't make it true.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 7, 2022)

Veho said:


> Yes. Are you saying all people walk and drive while staring at their phones nowadays? Do you have any actual proof other than anecdotal evidence and confirmation bias?
> "Kids these days" and their "new things" have always been a thorn in the older generation's side, and "society" and "civilization" has always been "going downhill" and "back in my day" and all that jazz is eternal. That doesn't make it true.



No, what I said is that since the smartphone proliferation it's far worse, as in, I pass through plenty of people grabbed onto their smartphones, looking down, not paying attention to anything or anyone around them, even while driving. I noticed as well, with a lot of people I know, that they seem addicted to the smartphone.


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2022)

Then I guess I misunderstood which "it" you had in mind in your initial post.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 7, 2022)

They're ruining everything..


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 7, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Lots of adjectives to qualify specifically restrictive objective data on a subject that is sociological in nature. It is also hardly an important matter to analyse, there's a lot of more prement matters and it's a phenomenon one can easily observe personally.





Veho said:


> You can't claim smartphones made "it" worse and not account for other factors such as a massively increased traffic density, population density and so on. The same type of people who will bump into walls and walk into oncoming traffic because they're staring at their phone, would have done so while staring at their newspaper, as in FAST's examples above. But there's a few billion more of both people and cars on the road now, and stepping into traffic is a leeetle more risky these days.





Dark_Phoras said:


> That would mean all of those people carried a newspaper with them the whole day and continuously walked and drove while reading them.





Veho said:


> Yes. Are you saying all people walk and drive while staring at their phones nowadays? Do you have any actual proof other than anecdotal evidence and confirmation bias?
> "Kids these days" and their "new things" have always been a thorn in the older generation's side, and "society" and "civilization" has always been "going downhill" and "back in my day" and all that jazz is eternal. That doesn't make it true.





Dark_Phoras said:


> No, what I said is that since the smartphone proliferation it's far worse, as in, I pass through plenty of people grabbed onto their smartphones, looking down, not paying attention to anything or anyone around them, even while driving. I noticed as well, with a lot of people I know, that they seem addicted to the smartphone.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jul 7, 2022)

Veho said:


> Yes. Are you saying all people walk and drive while staring at their phones nowadays? Do you have any actual proof other than anecdotal evidence and confirmation bias?
> "Kids these days" and their "new things" have always been a thorn in the older generation's side, and "society" and "civilization" has always been "going downhill" and "back in my day" and all that jazz is eternal. That doesn't make it true.


I think you are shrugging this off to easily. How to even quantify the problem? How to systematically analyze it? Very hard, indeed. Every single instance is just a single instance, a data point, an anecdote.

My opinion: *A systematic problem with almost mesmerized smartphone users (addicts?) exists.* (Maybe it is region dependent, hence I speak for my area).

"Hans guck in die Luft" maybe an old story showing the general problem existed long before mobile electronics. But such behavior* was frowned upon *_"back in my day" _(and earlier) -- *hence the existence of that story*. The message was clear: Watch where you are going!

The inner city has been full when I was a kid and when I was a teenager -- and it is full now. I can't remember (my mother can't either for the case somebody doubts my memory  concerning early years) regularly seeing people walking while reading from paper (book, newspaper, magazine). It might have happened every now and then.

But for sure, I can't go from one end of the pedestrian area to the other *nowadays*, without seeing *multiple(!)* people staring at their phones (and, no, I don't avoid them anymore).
======

Two weeks ago a bus driver was _actively_ using his phone while driving. Using as in: touchscreen/internet usage, not phone call. He made multiple small driving errors and when he finally drove the completely wrong way, I told him in no uncertain terms, that his behavior was not only unacceptable but also illegal, and would have consequences. For the first time after seeing multiple bus drivers using their phones behind the steering wheel regularly, I decided to not stay quiet anymore. The few other passengers hardly noticed what was going on -- guess what they were all doing.

I have been using the bus often (thousands of times) since kindergarten days and can assure: There was not a single incident with a driver distracted by paper -- compared to multiple phone incidents this year alone. Hardly a week passes without a bus driver using their phone.

Falling into a river as pedestrian might actually be a valuable lesson to watch your step. Driving giant a multi-ton vehicle with 250KW power, maybe full of school children, is where the fun stops once and for all.


When somebody tries to solve a social problem in a technological way, this is the result:
(Why wasn't this considered before? If similar levels of distraction existed before?)


impeeza said:


> for stupidity like this, exist this:
> 
> View attachment 316998


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 7, 2022)

girls yuk


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> girls yuk


All the more for the rest of us


----------



## impeeza (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317029


The doctor is in 


CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317030
> They're ruining everything..


yes, like a very talented songwriter used to say:
I only fear of idiots, they are a lot and because they are majority, they choose presidents.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 8, 2022)

Try new things, they said


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


>


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)

*Related


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)

*Flush, you bastard.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)

..Walking..


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 317205


They're just about mediocre these days.. But they used to rule!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)

It has been rather dry around here huh..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 9, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Can't see it


Veho said:


>


Think he is the one on MiB


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 9, 2022)

English?


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 317289


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)

impeeza said:


> English?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 317298


She looks like the log lady from Twin Peaks, or Windom Earle when he impersonates her..


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 317298


Anyone who ever stayed home sick and watched morning cartoons followed by daytime TV gets this joke.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317293


santa


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 9, 2022)

I accept PayPal and imaginary crypto money


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 10, 2022)

I guess


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 11, 2022)

R.I.P. i.e.


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 317530
> 
> R.I.P. i.e.


I'm scared the reply would be the same, "ew, ew, ew, no, never, ever, don't ask me again!"


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 11, 2022)

She wants "drinks" on a bar and ask for a latte coffee... No so much bars trend to sell coffe (or a good one)


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> She wants "drinks" on a bar and ask for a latte coffee...


And a beer.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 11, 2022)

Ah, yes. Strange combination


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2022)

No digas m4m4d4s Meri Yein


----------



## impeeza (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 11, 2022)

Wait!... How?... What?... How?... Wait... How?...  Why?... but... WTF HOW!


----------



## impeeza (Jul 11, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 317536


The "fury"?  I think: the furry


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> The "fury"?  I think: the furry


The Furry of Xi Jinping?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 317536


You made that, right ?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You made that, right ?


不


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2022)

Americans will use anything but metric.






Spoiler: More























If earth were flat, it wouldn't be as flat as your sister is.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2022)

Spoiler: More


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2022)

Run by Counts?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317562



Why would anyone ruin an Oreo like this?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 11, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Why would anyone ruin an Oreo  *beans* like this?


Oreos suck


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 11, 2022)

It's called fashion, sweetie, look it up


----------



## impeeza (Jul 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Oreos suck


nop, oreos are for to suck (the white cream)


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 11, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Oreos suck



They dooo? [goes out n buys a ton of 'em]


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 12, 2022)

View attachment 317611
is uranus a planet again? it's the moon a planet?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 317611
> is uranus a planet again? it's the moon a planet?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 317611
> is uranus a planet again? it's the moon a planet?


Your anus has always been a planet, it's Pluto that got cruelly downgraded 
The moon is not a planet, but there are still eight planets in that photo, one of them is just a lot nearer to the camera than the rest.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Your anus has always been a planet, it's Pluto that got cruelly downgraded
> The moon is not a planet, but there are still eight planets in that photo, one of them is just a lot nearer to the camera than the rest.


Poor pluto,  I think I oversight  the other planet, I trend to no look the "big picture"


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 317611
> is uranus a planet again? it's the moon a planet?


You can see the Earth in the photo.


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 12, 2022)

This one's been on Reddit for over a week now.
Let's put it to a test on the Temp.
Are you ready?

























It's Mobius Time.


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)

"Kids these days."


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 317659


Please note this is from a satirical website and didn't actually happen.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> Please note this is from a satirical website and didn't actually happen.








confused bunga


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> You can see the Earth in the photo.



Oh, yeah


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 12, 2022)

Veho said:


>


it's called being old.
Anyway... foot fetish?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)

Eh...


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)

Dang kids, get off my lawn!


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 317587



Cooks just like me


----------



## impeeza (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


>


Another delicious tragedy


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 317714


What's sad and concerning is that there are people who genuinely believe this.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> What's sad and concerning is that there are people who genuinely believe this.


I mean... I know they weren't uneducated people, but still, they did better job than engineers today, right?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I mean... I know they weren't uneducated people, but still, they did better job than engineers today, right?


Did they? How much car traffic at 50mph did an average Roman road encounter in a day?


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)

It's funny because it rhymes


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)

Legit banger




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I mean... I know they weren't uneducated people, but still, they did better job than engineers today, right?


You also have not met the natural enemy of the engineer. No it is not sales and marketing (those are an invasive alien species, kill on sight and report any further sightings to relevant authorities) but in fact budget control, even more so when they also get put in charge of the maintenance department as well and get pressured to "save" money by not lengthening previously agreed replacement schedules*.

*the glass is neither half empty, nor half full but in fact twice as large as it needs to give absent any safety factors and you just wasted money on extra glass.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 13, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> You also have not met the natural enemy of the engineer. No it is not sales and marketing (those are an invasive alien species, kill on sight and report any further sightings to relevant authorities) but in fact budget control, even more so when they also get put in charge of the maintenance department as well and get pressured to "save" money by not lengthening previously agreed replacement schedules*.
> 
> *the glass is neither half empty, nor half full but in fact twice as large as it needs to give absent any safety factors and you just wasted money on extra glass.


yea well, here in Quebec, asphalt is about 40% less thicker than in other provinces
Because of that, road are... well... shitty shit...
I mean, we do need thicker road because we have harder winter
However, it's because of budget restriction that we have it thinner
Which makes zero sense because we need to redo it every year
While if we made it 40% thicker once, we wouldn't have to redo it for like 2-3 years, which would make the government save money, am i right?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 13, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> No digas m4m4d4s Meri Yein
> View attachment 317537


My mother used to say to me and my brother:

I am a saint, but you are a couple of sons of B*&^%$


----------



## impeeza (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2022)

Hubble, I'll always think fondly of the time we had together, but we're just not meant to be any more.


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2022)

Also they graduated from getting power from lemons to cooking meth.


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2022)

Plus, she's all sandy now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 13, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> yea well, here in Quebec, asphalt is about 40% less thicker than in other provinces
> Because of that, road are... well... shitty shit...
> I mean, we do need thicker road because we have harder winter
> However, it's because of budget restriction that we have it thinner
> ...


It might work that way; I am not a civil engineer, rather uncivil as the case may be, though I did once spend a wonderful morning playing on an American asphalt company's mini digger/shovel thing trying to induce a leak (they all thought it hilarious as I was in a bowler hat so everybody won that day).

Two main possibilities.
The people running the thing don't want to be the ones that increase the expenditure even for long term, worse still if these are politicians that are elected every year. It might also be if it was thicker then that would need a full redoing of the roads where effectively patching/surfacing it every year is cheaper*.
Some filthy accountant got in the mix somewhere. If you do something annually it becomes an expense where every 3 years might make it some flavour of asset and need according depreciation schedules.

*naturally also friend of the politician is the one running the company that does it.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317811


"Relaxing".... More like "Oh dude I'm so fucked up on nectar right now the sky is spinning"


----------



## impeeza (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2022)

Ah, turns out they were _helping_ all along


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 13, 2022)

@hippy dave 100% of the gut biomes of the people who were killed also died, so the 50% is only achievable if the living people keep all their gut biomes.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @hippy dave 100% of the gut biomes of the people who were killed also died, so the 50% is only achievable if the living people keep all their gut biomes.


Hopefully someone will write a scientific paper to clear this stuff up once and for all


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @hippy dave 100% of the gut biomes of the people who were killed also died, so the 50% is only achievable if the living people keep all their gut biomes.


Not necessarily. The "dust" people turned into after the snap? It was their gut biome left behind.


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317848


And that means he cares.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> And that means he cares.


Yep, she _goes_ first.. Everybody happy at the end!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 14, 2022)

acab


----------



## impeeza (Jul 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 317901
> acab


For me was a map until I read the text, then become Punisher logo indubitably


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2022)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 14, 2022)

This was  until I read the sub's title.




Then it became


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> This was  until I read the sub's title.
> View attachment 317920
> 
> Then it became


Slowpoke roulade?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 14, 2022)

Veho said:


> Not necessarily. The "dust" people turned into after the snap? It was their gut biome left behind.



Gut biome in ashes from the face, eyes and brains... let's be coherent in our observations of MCU phenomena.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 14, 2022)

Don't trust the pull out method.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 317930
> Don't trust the pull out method.


100% true.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 14, 2022)

View attachment 317930


hippy dave said:


> Don't trust the pull out method.


The best it's her face expression.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317931
> 
> 100% true.


Don't understand something is not equal to deny their existence.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 317931


It's not like anybody actually understands different-gender relationships either.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)

True dat


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


oh the stupidity!


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> oh the stupidity!


Explain pls.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 15, 2022)

Veho said:


> Explain pls.


That make me to remember the sign on a factory:

`In case of emergency, the sirens and light will go off, DO NOT STOP TO MAKE VIDEOS OR FACEBOOK LIVE TRANSMISSIONS, follow the indications on floor and EVACUATE.`

This generation of "smart" devices created stupid people. (that is the stupidity I mean)


----------



## impeeza (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 15, 2022)

I think that too.


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> That make me to remember the sign on a factory:
> 
> `In case of emergency, the sirens and light will go off, DO NOT STOP TO MAKE VIDEOS OR FACEBOOK LIVE TRANSMISSIONS, follow the indications on floor and EVACUATE.`
> 
> This generation of "smart" devices created stupid people. (that is the stupidity I mean)



Ah. Well the difference here is that a conveyor belt in a sushi restaurant doesn't -really- end up in the dishwasher, the staff would have to put the phone there manually.


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jul 15, 2022)

Veho said:


> Ah. Well the difference here is that a conveyor belt in a sushi restaurant doesn't -really- end up in the dishwasher, the staff would have to put the phone there manually.


Misunderstood this as anti-stupidity note as well _("Don't put your phone onto the dishwasher belt")._ I wonder if there is a jurisdiction, where this kind of threatening disclaimer (if it is not a bad joke) would pass/suffice to allow purposeful damage to property. We have a lot of people here almost worshiping TOS/EULA, so I wouldn't be surprised if this kind of note would convince some of them. I'm really the last person on earth to support bad behavior with smartphones, but that doesn't make criminal activity as reaction any better. I can think of ways how a phone can get on there other than wanting to create stupid videos which further questions legitimacy of such a note.

====
@impeeza
I never understood the idea of creating videos in case of emergency. Why does it need a note like this?  Well, sadly it does for whatever reason.
[YouTube] Example: A man flaring pest plants and the fire gets out of control. Instead of doing something his wife just holds the phone (even vertically not even thinking about what orientation makes more sense – God has built the iPhone upright…) and constantly swears at him instead of doing something herself… Like grabbing a water hose or dialing the emergency number.

I can't decide who is more stupid in this case: He for starting a fire and letting it get out of control before even starting to try extinguishing it – or she for using the camera application instead of grabbing a hose (maybe not only for the fire, but also for the man to cool him down and make him regain his senses). This video shouldn't even exist. Still some people will laugh about it: _"Haha. He's burning down his garden!"_

Fire is fascinating. Yes, I already enjoyed fire as a ten year old… getting rid of green waste/garden waste. Wouldn't dare to do this nowadays taking the behavior of some neighbors in account (though technically not really forbidden here). Same for controlled wood fire for grilling.
For the case that something went wrong, I always had a water hose and sand ready (no video camera though).


----------



## impeeza (Jul 15, 2022)

I am a voluntary first response and I really lost the count of people putting they self or others on more danger just for a selfie/video in a emergency. Or idiots generating emergencies for a selfie


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Misunderstood this as anti-stupidity note as well _("Don't put your phone onto the dishwasher belt")._ I wonder if there is a jurisdiction, where this kind of threatening disclaimer (if it is not a bad joke) would pass/suffice to allow purposeful damage to property. We have a lot of people here almost worshiping TOS/EULA, so I wouldn't be surprised if this kind of note would convince some of them. I'm really the last person on earth to support bad behavior with smartphones, but that doesn't make criminal activity as reaction any better. I can think of ways how a phone can get on there other than wanting to create stupid videos which further questions legitimacy of such a note.



An EULA is only legally binding if both sides sign the statement saying "I have read and understood the terms of this agreement and accept and agree to the terms and conditions therein"; this is a humorous sign and wouldn't apply. It doesn't allow the restaurant to actually go through with it. 
On the other hand, the amount of entitled assholes that agree to terms and conditions and then throw an outraged shit fit when those terms and conditions actually apply to them is absolutely _staggering_.


----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


This was posted before.. I think it was you actually..


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 15, 2022)

Veho said:


> Ah. Well the difference here is that a conveyor belt in a sushi restaurant doesn't -really- end up in the dishwasher, the staff would have to put the phone there manually.



Plus, There is NO expectation of "Privacy" in Public.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318037



Thank god I'm a toggaf, and don't have to worry 'bout that stuff


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Thank god I'm a toggaf, and don't have to worry 'bout that stuff


I heard that even The Gays can have kids these days.

Thankfully it's not mandatory


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I heard that even The Gays can have kids these days.
> 
> Thankfully it's not mandatory



Thank god not I. I can't stand rug rats 

chasing after them to keep them out or get them out of trouble.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


That's a no from me, dawg.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> That's a no from me, dawg.


Dave is more of a Tea person.. 



 Noice!


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Dave is more of a Tea person..
> View attachment 318058
> Noice!


That's also a no from me, dawg


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)

..F'ing lol!


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


>


"You realize this is why I want to be an orphan, don't you?"


----------



## impeeza (Jul 15, 2022)

Veho said:


> "You realize this is why I want to be an orphan, don't you?"


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 16, 2022)

#Shitpost


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318089


what is that what the fuck is that


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 16, 2022)

DEMONGreninjaPG said:


> what is that what the fuck is that


Vegans.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 16, 2022)

Guys guys, we need something epic for post #20000
We're sonn at page 1000


----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Vegans.


oh god


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Guys guys, we need something epic for post #20000
> We're sonn at page 1000


Don't jinx it.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 318198
> View attachment 318199


It is bad enough when my headphone wire gets trapped in my chair and I spin around to do something... can only imagine what goes for that one.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 318161



Good joke, but that's a tornado shelter.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 318228


https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-990#post-9878073
you posted this already, YOU, yes YOU


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-990#post-9878073
> you posted this already, YOU, yes YOU


Why, thank you for not being a douche about it.. 
Also, edited above.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 318233


I am mainly impressed she managed to get the blue box on top.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318215


Hydrated not, fresh!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> I am mainly impressed *she managed to get the blue box on top.*


I don't get it..


----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I don't get it..


may be inferring the "Champion" hides inside the cardboard box and put the blue one on top for distraction, but...

Think the champion it's that good, @FAST6191 failed to see they boots.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)

How in the world somebody could be so mean with a child?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2022)

PAGE #1000


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> PAGE #1000


Is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318385


Can't sad reacc to my own post


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 17, 2022)

next post MUST be funny
I sacrifice myself to give everyone/anyone the opportunity to post post #20 000


----------



## Veho (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 318412



"Our house is not a democracy!" or something like that


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 318416


ajá, so?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318443


If they crash the system, the universe gets reloaded from a previous save point. I see that as a win.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)

Veho said:


> If they crash the system, the universe gets reloaded from a previous save point. I see that as a win.


Or we're just deemed an "unfit" universe and are summarily deleted while the better universes keep running.


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Or we're just deemed an "unfit" universe and are summarily deleted while the better universes keep running.


Oh, so it's win-win


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 318451


Reminds me of those alien things from Attack the Block.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2022)

Don't tell me what to do


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318452


Y tho? What if i want to _cool_ my _ass? _


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Y tho? What if i want to _cool_ my _ass? _


Does any of this help?


----------



## impeeza (Jul 18, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Always pack a deck of cards, if you get lost start a solitaire game.  Few seconds later someone will be over your shoulders telling you: "that red 10 over that black jack". Never fail.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////


hippy dave said:


> Does any of this help?


Nope.


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2022)

Ancient texts? 50 years in the same language can make things require considerable context or background knowledge.

For religious ones then the rich man entering heaven as camel passing through a needle thing is supposedly that one of the gates to the city was known as needle owing to narrowness and thus would have to unpack and repack (at difficulty/annoyance rather than impossibility).

Though a favourite was a nurse working the mental wards had to intercede on the behalf of a patient almost sectioned because he used an old phrase from a poem ("about as likely as a cow jumping over the moon", ending line from dish ran away with the spoon that most children would have heard, especially back then) and the doctor had not heard of it and thought it instead a bizarre detachment from reality.


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> For religious ones then the rich man entering heaven as camel passing through a needle thing is supposedly that one of the gates to the city was known as needle owing to narrowness and thus would have to unpack and repack (at difficulty/annoyance rather than impossibility).


Ah yes, the American prosperity gospel interpretation.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318437



* I AM NOT A DUM*... 

oops, nvr mind.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> * I AM NOT A DUM*...
> 
> oops, nvr mind.


Try this  instead.. 100% better i tell you.


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318452


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2022)

dELeTEd in 3 2 1 ½ ⅓ ¼ ⅕...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2022)

once in a lifetime screenshot?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2022)

He was having a fappuccino.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318528


Hey. Those are some masterful ways he and all his mates got expenses paid holidays to fun and exotic places.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)

Veho said:


> He was having a *fappuccino*.


Allegedly. 


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318549


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 318552


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318566



It's not that they don't know it's 2022, man. Don't you think they're idiots. It's just that the 0 suits better around the fuel door.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> It's not that they don't know it's 2022, man. Don't you think they're idiots. It's just that the 0 suits better around the fuel door.


Ah ok, perfect logic


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2022)

Heroic


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 19, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Heroic
> View attachment 318582


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)

Get in the van!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)

You ever feel like you're being watched?


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> You ever feel like you're being watched?
> View attachment 318670


"I heard you were talking shit."


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318636



I don't. I don't even care to know what "terf" is, it's another of those Tumblr / Twitter classifications that will disappear in three years. I knew and I forgot.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318663





?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I don't. I don't even care to know what "terf" is, it's another of those Tumblr / Twitter classifications that will disappear in three years. I knew and I forgot.


Congrats?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Congrats?



Don't share content if you're unwilling to have people commenting on it


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Don't share content if you're unwilling to have people commenting on it


I'm not unwilling at all, I just wasn't sure how to respond as your comment was so bad.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I'm not unwilling at all, I just wasn't sure how to respond as your comment was so bad.



I suggest you suck it up, then.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 20, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 318736


The guy posting those cat pics literally painted with marker the cat's faces.
Has multiple pics where the patterns doesn't match. Basically animal abuse?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 20, 2022)

Chaaaaaaaaaarles! U died for the fourth time!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)

///////////////////////////


JuanBaNaNa said:


> The guy posting those cat pics literally painted with marker the cat's faces.
> Has multiple pics where the patterns doesn't match. Basically animal abuse?


Now that you mention it, the lining does look somewhat funky around the big cat's eyes..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 20, 2022)

Since 1969..


----------



## Veho (Jul 20, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> The guy posting those cat pics literally painted with marker the cat's faces.
> Has multiple pics where the patterns doesn't match. Basically animal abuse?


Basically photoshop.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 20, 2022)

Finally some good news


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 21, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> The guy posting those cat pics literally painted with marker the cat's faces.
> Has multiple pics where the patterns doesn't match. Basically animal abuse?





besides myself who hit the pinky toe on the corner of furniture


----------



## impeeza (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 318801


Oooh, oooh, I remember that one:


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2022)

IT BEGINS


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2022)

It's embarrassing how the people who claim racial superiority are not only from the shallow end of the gene pool, but definitely the part of the pool where someone took a shit.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318863


Both systems are broken. Not because of the inherent values of either, but because man will always find a way to exploit & corrupt said systems, with greed, injustice, racial superiority etc.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 21, 2022)

Didn't know this


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Didn't know this
> View attachment 318870


Rule #1: There are no grammar rules.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 318814


Hey, has anyone seen where @The Catboy  went?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 318801








Yes, I've seen this one back in the 90s


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Hey, has anyone seen where @The Catboy  went?


My tail is actually a darkish brown


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 21, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> My tail is actually a darkish brown



Weird how the first thing I thought when I saw the pic, was you. lol


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 21, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Weird how the first thing I thought when I saw the pic, was you. lol


I’ve long overcome my battle with the dreaded vacuum.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 21, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Yes, I've seen this one back in the 90s



Long live queen ervez!


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 318871
> 
> Rule #1: There are no grammar rules.


That is the old version...

I found this one in my neigbors closet (she loves it when I go through her stuff):


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Didn't know this
> View attachment 318870



 Sounds Fishy to me.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 318938


Hope it sell soon.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 21, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Hope it sell soon.


Nah! He changed his mind.. he's sitting cooling his ass on it rn..


----------



## impeeza (Jul 21, 2022)

now what you mention that I need one for me, I am melting down now


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)

Turns out high school-level knowledge isn't always the be-all and end-all.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2022)

Mary had hey lid tell lam, ids fleas woes wide as know.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> Mary had hey lid tell lam, ids fleas woes wide as know.


Mairzy doats and dozy doats and liddle lamzy divey
A kiddley divey too, wouldn't you?


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> A kiddley divey too, wouldn't you?


No thank you.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> No thank you.


Each to their own I guess. The berries are only _moderately_ toxic


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Each to their own I guess. The berries are only _moderately_ toxic


I just don't like leafy greens, that's all.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)

M O T H E R B O Y


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)

Where I come from he's called Wally, dagnabbit.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318981


Epic fail! 


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318991


'Murica!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 318991



Lower! Go Lower on the pic!


----------



## Veho (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 22, 2022)

[summons @Veho a therapist]


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Lower! Go Lower on the pic!


I didn't know you were into cousin-butt


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)

When I say I'm "pro life" I'm talking about the lives of rhinos


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 23, 2022)

TOM!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 23, 2022)

Hair Stylist: What would you like?
Japanese girl: Do you remember Hiroshima?
Hair Stylist: Say no more


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319038


Sounds like marriage



JuanBaNaNa said:


> TOM!
> View attachment 319073


I see @FAST6191 has always been a real chip of the old block.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 23, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 319080


Yea, very funny _boob.. _


aoikurayami said:


> I see @FAST6191 has always been a real chip of the old block.


You seem to know alot of things about the site and its users for a noobie.. Alt account, or you're an old user perhaps?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Yea, very funny _boob.. _


Boobs doesn't makes you laugh?

I'm the only one that laughs when I see them?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)

Catholicism be like


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 23, 2022)

The car is modeled after his body shape, and everytime you drive your Tesla, is like you're coming into him.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 23, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I'm the only one that laughs when I see them?


And that's *when* you see them.. 


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 319111


That means there'll be 2 losers that have to go back to work?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> That means there'll be 2 losers that have to go back to work?


No, the two winners get to die, the one loser has to go back to work.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 23, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> No, the two winners get to die, the one loser has to go back to work.


Oh? So both choices are literally the "pick your poison" scenario..


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319038


Some parents want their kids to fly by themselves. If by 8 billion years you have not figured out Shkadov thrusters (granted that is more for moving stars rather than planets though the principle would work there as well, even if Nicoll Dyson Beams is more likely to be what you want for that one), star lifting (could prevent the red giant phase), planet moving then surely you are just a weed and can be destroyed.


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 319243


Kitty:
Challenge accepted  !



FAST6191 said:


> Some parents want their kids to fly by themselves. If by 8 billion years you have not figured out Shkadov thrusters (granted that is more for moving stars rather than planets though the principle would work there as well, even if Nicoll Dyson Beams is more likely to be what you want for that one), star lifting (could prevent the red giant phase), planet moving then surely you are just a weed and can be destroyed.


It's rare to see you veering of into conjecture land.

have you binged them yet ? I think they're just your cup of Aldebran whiskey...


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319259



When I was a teen, the localized pains would vanish between a few days to a couple of weeks. Now they can become permanent. And if I get up too fast, sometimes I feel dizzy and need some seconds to return to normal.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319259


I put my back out by sitting on the toilet


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 24, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> When I was a teen, the localized pains would vanish between a few days to a couple of weeks. Now they can become permanent. And if I get up too fast, sometimes I feel dizzy and need some seconds to return to normal.


Well, to be honest about the "if i get up too fast i get dizzy" i used to have it alot when i was a kid.. It happened after i wake up, like i used to immediately stand up with force and start walking, and that throws off my blood pressure like there's enough blood in my upper body area so in result i get dizzy, like my vision gets completely veiled, and one time i fell on my head after i fainted for 10 secs or something.. What i should've done instead is sit upright in bed for a minute or 2 then go about my day.. Same thing happened when i lay down on the sofa for too long and then get up abruptly.. Etc.
Now it doesn't happen to me that often, and that's because i know how to avoid it..
Though my case might be different to yours..


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 319267


Bowie!


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Well, to be honest about the "if i get up too fast i get dizzy" i used to have it alot when i was a kid.. It happened after i wake up, like i used to immediately stand up with force and start walking, and that throws off my blood pressure like there's enough blood in my upper body area so in result i get dizzy, like my vision gets completely veiled, and one time i fell on my head after i fainted for 10 secs or something.. What i should've done instead is sit upright in bed for a minute or 2 then go about my day.. Same thing happened when i lay down on the sofa for too long and then get up abruptly.. Etc.
> Now it doesn't happen to me that often, and that's because i know how to avoid it..
> Though my case might be different to yours..
> 
> Bowie!


Orthostatic intolerance iirc


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Orthostatic intolerance iirc


Interesting.. I rarely have it nowadays though, as i'm now in control of my diet, as i eat considerably less sugar, stable blood pressure, i try to stay hydrated as much as i can etc.


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 319281


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Why so grumpy?


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Why so grumpy?


That stupid pointless "nobody:" thing never ever made sense, detracts from whatever you mean to post, and makes me mad.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2022)

Veho said:


> That stupid pointless "nobody:" thing never ever made sense, detracts from whatever you mean to post, and makes me mad.


Ok, but that's not even on the meme you quoted


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 24, 2022)

... for deletion


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2022)

Nobody:

Absolutely nobody:

@Veho 's brain: "Nobody:"


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Ok, but that's not even on the meme you quoted


Not any more.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2022)

Veho said:


> Not any more.


Oh you edited it out  Glad you're keeping busy.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Nobody:
> 
> Absolutely nobody:
> 
> @Veho 's brain: "Nobody:"


@Veho Has a "nobody" phobia confirmed!


----------



## Veho (Jul 24, 2022)

I fear nobody!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 24, 2022)

If there ever was a hint, that was it.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 24, 2022)

View attachment 319375


----------



## impeeza (Jul 24, 2022)

The Armageddon is coming!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 319365
> The Armageddon is coming!


doesn't work :'(


----------



## impeeza (Jul 24, 2022)

repaired.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 319378
> The Armageddon is coming!


idgi


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319390


@The Catboy is lilith still available?
I'd like to "meet" her


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> @The Catboy is lilith still available?
> I'd like to "meet" her


They are around, even if shy as fuck


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 25, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> They are around, even if shy as fuck


Emphasis on "they"..


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 25, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> They are around, even if shy as fuck


tell them not to be shy...
Especially to succubus, I'd like to meet them


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Emphasis on "they"..


Yes, because Lilith is an agender cubi


Noctosphere said:


> tell them not to be shy...
> Especially to succubus, I'd like to meet them


Can't~ but should really get them to show up more often.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 25, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Yes, because Lilith is an agender cubi


"Cubi"? And that applies only to _Lilith_? 


The Catboy said:


> Can't~ but should really get them to show up more often.


What can attract them, specifically?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 25, 2022)

So this is how Skynet begins.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> "Cubi"? And that applies only to _Lilith_?
> 
> What can attract them, specifically?


Cubi is the plural or gender-neutral term for succubi/incubi and is better than just calling them a cum/sex imp.
Be my wife.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 25, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Be my wife.


Is that an invitation?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 319396


Can men do this?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 319395
> So this is how Skynet begins.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 319378
> The Armageddon is coming!


I don't get it. Explain pls.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2022)

Corndog.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 25, 2022)

Thanks inspirobot!


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Kinda funny how "femsplaining" is not the equal to this

I'm so disappointed



Veho said:


> Corndog.


How does that work ?
I have got so many questions right now

(Opens fridge and takes out hawt dog)


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 25, 2022)

Totally, and as well as red flags..


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 25, 2022)

"Know they are not the center of your universe"... if a woman brought that point up, I'd consider it an orange flag.

Also, it barely qualifies as a picture, let alone a funny picture. It's a picture of text that could have been written in the forum's textbox.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 26, 2022)

Veho said:


>


1 glass of water is good for you. 6 liters of water on a day will kill you with extremely pain


----------



## impeeza (Jul 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319546


Poor Mike;(


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> 1 glass of water is good for you. 6 liters of water on a day will kill you with extremely pain



More like 2 to 3 liters of water are good for us in a day.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> 1 glass of water is good for you. 6 liters of water on a day will kill you with extremely pain


Also misconception
Too much water will only lower the amount of electrolyte in your body/blood. Take more electrolyte such as salt to balance and you'll be able to drink as much water as you can


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Also misconception
> Too much water will only lower the amount of electrolyte in your body/blood. Take more electrolyte such as salt to balance and you'll be able to drink as much water as you can


Not really a misconception... "It's wrong to say doing this will kill you because it won't kill you if you do this but also do something else" 

"It's a misconception that drinking poison will kill you, because it won't if you also drink the antidote at the same time"


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 319596


I would have to clean up before I can roll on the floor, getting your kidney impaled on a Lego building doesn't exactly tickle.


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2022)

Veho said:


> I would have to clean up before I can roll on the floor, getting your kidney impaled on a Lego building doesn't exactly tickle.


And you know as well as I do that you're not going to clean up. RIP "rofl", you had a good run.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)

///////////////////////


impeeza said:


> 1 glass of water is good for you. 6 liters of water on a day will kill you with extremely pain


I drink like a gallon in the morning, and even more so in these hot days..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Not really a misconception... "It's wrong to say doing this will kill you because it won't kill you if you do this but also do something else"
> 
> "It's a misconception that drinking poison will kill you, because it won't if you also drink the antidote at the same time"


Totally, i would say the same for the misleading "eating an apple a day keeps the doctor away" slogan..


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Totally, and as well as red flags..
> View attachment 319487


Some of those are duplicates/synonyms, possibly even a few antonyms (must have own interests but also take interest in your interests...)  but some of those are supposedly green flags? How are you not supposed to judge past actions or compare to other people? That is literally how you determine how good people are. Equally "respect for job"... that will start the very same time that the grey hairs respect the workers and *looks at all of human history* which seems like never.
That said people are free to look for superman I guess.

Possibly some duplicates but hey
And you thought your teenage years were bad






Is this technically one of those false camouflages/patterns like some things fake being wasps/bees?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Also misconception
> Too much water will only lower the amount of electrolyte in your body/blood. Take more electrolyte such as salt to balance and you'll be able to drink as much water as you can



Yes, but - there's a point where you drink so much water that it damages or bursts internal parts of the body.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 26, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Yes, but - there's a point where you drink so much water that it damages or bursts internal parts of the body.


Yes, but that's the result of low electrolytes
I, for example, drink about 3L of water a day, that would be too much, but i also eat very salty stuff, so it's balancing.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Some of those are duplicates/synonyms, possibly even a few antonyms (*must have own interests* but also *take interest in your interests.*..) but some of those are supposedly green flags?


They're not the same thing. 


FAST6191 said:


> How are you not supposed to judge past actions or compare to other people? That is literally how you determine how good people are.


Nobody said you can't do it *internally* in your mind. i think it was meant for voicing those judgements *aloud* to your partner, as it is be unnecessary and can be disruptive in some cases..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 319630


Nestled (ha!) between the frontal lobe and the temporal lobe, scientists have discovered a new section they dubbed the Nestle lobe, which serves only to get the song from the 1986 Nestle commercial stuck in your head for days.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 319674





*Somewhat related


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319602
> ///////////////////////
> 
> I drink like a gallon in the morning, and even more so in these hot days..



guess you go to the restroom allot to.  js


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 319395
> So this is how Skynet begins.



 I thought about that since Terminator.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 26, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Can men do this?



uh, no


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Thanks inspirobot!
> View attachment 319427



Take the "up" out of that. It would give it an even more meaning. Trust me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 319674


I hope he never has to learn of the French word pomme.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 26, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> uh, no


----------



## impeeza (Jul 26, 2022)

Pomme = apple?


----------



## impeeza (Jul 26, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> uh, no


You can't? Sorry for you


----------



## impeeza (Jul 26, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> I hope he never has to learn of the French word pomme.


Humm and what you think about pineapple?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Totally, and as well as red flags..
> View attachment 319487



Reading this, and I'm going:



oops.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319546




[puts one under a mic]


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Humm and what you think about pineapple?


Most languages have that sorted





Granted not as confused as I was today when I saw mastic flavoured jelly cubes in the supermarket (mastic is apparently an old term for pine needle flavour, which makes sense given historical uses now I think about it. Never thought about nibbling on my mastic gun -- there might be a specialist plaster that smells like concentrated fruit polos whatever I put through that does not in any way appear appetising).


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> guess you go to the restroom allot to.  js


Nope, not too many actually. it gets converted in to steam..


AncientBoi said:


> [puts one under a mic]


----------



## impeeza (Jul 26, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Most languages have that sorted
> View attachment 319683
> 
> Granted not as confused as I was today when I saw mastic flavoured jelly cubes in the supermarket (mastic is apparently an old term for pine needle flavour, which makes sense given historical uses now I think about it. Never thought about nibbling on my mastic gun -- there might be a specialist plaster that smells like concentrated fruit polos whatever I put through that does not in any way appear appetising).


Here at my country

A «Piña» cost 1 USD
A «anana» cost 10USD

(Are the same fruit, the rich people call it anana, the rest call it piña)


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2022)

So relatable


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Here at my country
> 
> A «Piña» cost 1 USD
> A «anana» cost 10USD
> ...



 What?! No Colada in that?! Fuq me! I'll never order one again!


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> You can't? Sorry for you



oh yeah? [tinkles on your foot] 

I think it's raining.


----------



## Veho (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 27, 2022)

Who's the robot now bit*&es..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2022)

Why women rubs their eyes in the morning?
Because they ain't got balls to rub.
And when they do, they screw it big time.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Why women rubs their eyes in the morning?
> Because they ain't got balls to rub.
> And when they do, they screw it big time.
> View attachment 319735


It's for real?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> It's for real?


What... that women has no balls to rub?
Yes that's true!


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> It's for real?


Yes. 

https://www.businessinsider.com/wom...ver-a-series-of-profanity-laden-tweets-2018-8


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 27, 2022)

Veho said:


>



You'd expect deities to avoid recessive hairlines.


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> You'd expect deities to avoid recessive hairlines.


Not when they give that distinguished look.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 27, 2022)

@Veho that is true


----------



## Veho (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2022)

And I couldn't be prouder


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2022)

Impossible... Michael stopped being a child in the 70s... but I agree, who's that child?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 27, 2022)

-Wrong thread-


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> -Wrong thread-


Again?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 27, 2022)

That one is actually funny
McDonald true story
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.mi...donalds-customer-fumes-after-bit-27585983.amp


----------



## impeeza (Jul 27, 2022)

yep my computer insist on open the wrong window once and again.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 28, 2022)

Urine + tears = Chlorophyll?


----------



## impeeza (Jul 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 319898
> Urine + tears = Chlorophyll?


modern "art"


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 28, 2022)

Blub.. puuh!


hippy dave said:


> View attachment 319969


This "Pukicho" person is very interesting..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 28, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 319928


No no no
i want the originelzz !


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> No no no
> i want the originelzz !
> View attachment 319987


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 28, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 319988


I want an animated gif of you dancing like that nao *yay*


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2022)

Become ungovernable


----------



## impeeza (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 320019


That cat is... Fatty... Lot of birds invested in that belly


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 28, 2022)

@Veho
IronyMan ?

I'll take that one *any day* over this fool


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 29, 2022)

-  Why am I crying?
- Your husband left you.
- 
(2 minutes later)
-  Why am I crying?
- Your husband left you.
- 
(2 minutes later)
-  Why am I crying?
- Your husband left you.
- 
(2 minutes later)
...


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 29, 2022)

It's a shame we'll never get to see it


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320043


Did they try to help extinguish the flames ?

Or were they so mentally lost ?





hippy dave said:


> View attachment 320123
> It's a shame we'll never get to see it


Dear goodness.
I want to hand him an e-guitar



hippy dave said:


> View attachment 320122


Guys: Long hair
Girls: Short hair

That's how its done



JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 320098
> 
> -  Why am I crying?
> - Your husband left you.
> ...


That's pretty jarring.
But why do they keep telling her ?
Better to forget about him altogether...

PS: I hate this film.


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 29, 2022)

////////////////////////


JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 320098
> 
> -  Why am I crying?
> - Your husband left you.
> ...


Yea, veeery _funny_..


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 315027


Please, Please Please tell me this is edited ! *shudder*



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320129


I'd recon of infinite timelines, most of them are trash.
(There are humans there after all.)


----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 30, 2022)

Is it just me or... is it getting DARKer in here ?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> Is it just me or... is it getting DARKer in here ?


Depends on how you look at things..


----------



## impeeza (Jul 30, 2022)

aoikurayami said:


> Is it just me or... is it getting DARKer in here ?


Here too but my lamp is old and dirty. Tomorrow will get a new bulb and a screen wash


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 30, 2022)

I don't know man... it's pretty useful to code trajectories


----------



## impeeza (Jul 30, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I don't know man... it's pretty useful to code trajectories


not for me ;(


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 30, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 320098
> 
> -  Why am I crying?
> - Your husband left you.
> ...


Thats a very real thing you have to deal with in nursing homes. A lot of people with dementia that dont know their wife/husband died. Some of them will ask several times a day where they are. We always lie and say they're on their way. The breakdown from finding out they died is very real.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Jul 30, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I don't know man... it's pretty useful to code trajectories


I try to sin every day.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)

*Arachnophobia *alert!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## imgtr (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 320404


*Torrance


----------



## impeeza (Jul 30, 2022)

yep, a great typo!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> *Torrance



ooowww getting close to my location. 

But no cigar


----------



## impeeza (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 320441


Uh.. Didn't you just post that, like a couple of posts ago?


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)

Except @AncientBoi-s..


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320535


Oh, but I _neeeed_ this.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 31, 2022)

////////


Veho said:


> Oh, but I _neeeed_ this.


Then you gotta have it.


----------



## dudeguy2022 (Jul 31, 2022)

T-hug said:


> For all these turn up ya speakers!!!
> 
> 
> Star Wars Gangsta Rap -  Friggin Hilarious
> ...


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 31, 2022)

Justice for snakey!


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 31, 2022)

It's a _mountain_ alright..


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 31, 2022)

There's a house, maybe the house is in a mountain. Let's hope the man's penis is covered by some birds.


----------



## impeeza (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 1, 2022)

It's been awfully quiet around here..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 320622


*+1* for trying..


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 1, 2022)

No, the pizza!


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320646
> 
> *+1* for trying..


Yeah that is called a balut egg.


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 1, 2022)

/////////// 


FAST6191 said:


> Yeah that is called a balut egg.
> View attachment 320698


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 320738



 onaism or intercourse wasn't on the list


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

**The Forbidden* coffee..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

Yep, that's not how it works..


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320807
> Yep, that's not how it works..



Well, no. That's not how this works. The question doesn't imply that this is how it works. Sometimes a correct solution to a math problem is "not enough information" or "is not a factor".
The duration of Beethoven's 9th is constant (shut up), and is not a function of the number of players; f(x)=A where A is a constant. So the answer is: 

T(P)=40; 
T(120)=T(60)=40. 

This is how it works.


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> Well, no. That's not how this works. The question doesn't imply that this is how it works. Sometimes a correct solution to a math problem is "not enough information" or "is not a factor".
> The duration of Beethoven's 9th is constant (shut up), and is not a function of the number of players; f(x)=A where A is a constant. So the answer is:
> 
> T(P)=40;
> ...


Maybe.. if it were a "math" problem. 
Definitely not if it was about music, or music recreation/ performance..


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Maybe.. if it were a "math" problem
> Definitely not if it was about music, or music recreation/ performance..


Well... _teeeechnically_.... 
There is a limit to a human being's capability to play notes, and thus upper limit to the tempo of a music piece so there is a theoretical limit at which people can perform notes and switch chords (before the violin bursts into flames), but if we separate the chords for each instrument into two/three/four players, and have each player play every second/third/fourth note, you can multiply the speed by that factor, limited only by the capability to synchronize and coordinate at those speeds. 

But I digress. 
Here's the whole worksheet that included the above problem: 






It's math.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> There is a limit to a human being's capability to play notes, and thus upper limit to the tempo of a music piece so there is a theoretical limit at which people can perform notes and switch chords (before the violin bursts into flames), but if we separate the chords for each instrument into two/three/four players, and have each player play every second/third/fourth note, you can multiply the speed by that factor, limited only by the capability to synchronize and coordinate at those speeds.


In that case we'd call it an interpretation of a musical piece or work. Any change to the notes, the way they're played by musicians, or the amounts of instruments involved in the recreation of the music other than what the original artist has intended, it's technically not the same piece. Buuut i digress, too..


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2022)

What if it is a recording studio scenario and each of those players can subdivide their own piece and have it reassembled in post as it were?


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> What if it is a recording studio scenario and each of those players can subdivide their own piece and have it reassembled in post as it were?


You mean play every second/third/fourth/Nth note as fast as possible and then mix them all together into a faster piece? Maybe with discrete pitch instruments but if you have bends or glissando or  portamento it wouldn't work.


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2022)

You could go that way if we are pushing it.
For the baseline one though I was thinking more take whatever percussion, strings, brass... sections and get them to play individual bits (not all are going all the time and you could probably split lead chairs in whatever to get it all done faster). Naturally it would depend upon the composition (hah) and if 95% rocked up as snipers lead triangle players you might have a harder time.
Detune, maybe overspeed, oversample, make models as to generate any oddities/greater harmonics that physics say no for in the faster scenarios...


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 320835


And, oversimplified assumptions create false models, false models create oversimplified assumptions.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320776
> **The Forbidden* coffee..



 *C O F F E E ! *


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> *C O F F E E ! *


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320867



[follows you] [sniffing]  .


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [follows you] [sniffing]  .


Shut up, and turn around..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320877



Thank god he doesn't Fart. That would have been deadlier.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 3, 2022)

*Related


----------



## Veho (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Why is he looking at me?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 321086



The Matrix trilogy is so good. Even though I don't like _Reloaded_ as much, but the two others make up for it.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 4, 2022)

when everything on your shop is organized.


----------



## Veho (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 320977





Veho said:


>


You could say "iiiii've already seen it.." 


Veho said:


>


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 4, 2022)

Unless you are an "@AncientBoi". Then you'd never be boring..


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321120
> Unless you are an "@AncientBoi". Then you'd never be boring..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)

Not for me, haha (yet)..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)

Lady Goose..


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 6, 2022)

Veho said:


>


should be in meme box imo


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 6, 2022)

Don't drink and shoot


Spoiler: Taken from the same video


----------



## impeeza (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## SwitchMan (Aug 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321317


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 6, 2022)

BIG IF TRUE


----------



## impeeza (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2022)

TIL there's a species of shark called the "tasseled wobbegong" and it looks like this: 









Throw rug mimic, that's what it is.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321476



[steals the neighbors cat's 8 lives] poor kitty gone


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 6, 2022)

bad bin placement.


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 321485
> bad bin placement.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Not really a misconception... "It's wrong to say doing this will kill you because it won't kill you if you do this but also do something else"
> 
> "It's a misconception that drinking poison will kill you, because it won't if you also drink the antidote at the same time"


it doesn't really work that way actually, because it's not about curing but about balancing
For example, 
if you take too much water and not enough salt, you'll die.
If you take too much salt and not enough water, you'll die.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321507



Don't eat your animal by mistake while you're eating another animal.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 6, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Don't eat your animal by mistake while you're eating another animal.


While an human animal is doing the eating..


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 7, 2022)

@Veho 

Man talk tough, we'll see
Hit him with the left, right, left, right, left, right, right
One jab, then I duck, then weave
Come like Trevor from GTA
If I bang man's face, man bop, then lean
Kun Aguero, man dropped the shoulder feint once
Quick kick then I drop man's G
First time I link her, Nandos sweet
£9.95, I swipe, then eat
I one-two rap, she don't give hat
Thiago Silva, man block, then skeet


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 7, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Going full pedant I do have to wonder why she has an earth monitoring picture there. Though the bigger concern is light lag so assuming that is earth that would be the better part of four and a half hours of lag before that initial transmission was known, 9 hours by the time it got back.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2022)

Just found this out about Apoo from One Piece
Oda, the creator of OP, described Apoo's body as being an entire set of instruments




https://onepiece.fandom.com/wiki/Oto_Oto_no_Mi#Trivia


----------



## impeeza (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 7, 2022)

RIP!


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 8, 2022)

Only the mechanics will relate.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321764


Though if my experience with such families is anything to by there is plenty of instances of the runs.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)

Not me tho


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321849


True as hell


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 9, 2022)

It also happens to me when I try to take a selfie... phone camera detects faces behind me too


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321149


Celsius makes more sense:
0° = Ice
1° = Not as icey
2° = Less Icey
3° = Even less
25° = Basically Summer
30° = Awful hot
40° = Australia
45° = Africa
91° = Boiling Water @ normal Atmosphere Pressure
92°+ = Basically you're dead


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 9, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Celsius makes more sense:
> 0° = Ice
> 1° = Not as icey
> 2° = Less Icey
> ...


We got Australia temperature in the UK for the first time ever the other week. It was not bonza.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 9, 2022)

I guess we can consider Europe between the 40ºC and 45ºC now.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 321863
> 
> It also happens to me when I try to take a selfie... phone camera detects faces behind me too


2 _angry_ twin ghosts, and their _even angrier_ little brother.. 


JuanBaNaNa said:


> Celsius makes more sense:
> 0° = Ice
> 1° = Not as icey
> 2° = Less Icey
> ...


In this heat, i bet your bum hole is at least 45°C..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 321916


whynotboth.gif


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2022)

Tolkien knew how to party:


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2022)

Been watching some Nerf videos recently, and...


----------



## Randqalan (Aug 10, 2022)

Everyone nowadays.


----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2022)

Commit to the bit:


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Randqalan (Aug 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322107


How am I supposed to count the decapitated legs not all on photo. Damn sometimes I am so demented.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> How am I supposed to count the decapitated legs not all on photo. Damn sometimes I am so demented.


What "decapitated legs"?


----------



## Randqalan (Aug 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> What "decapitated legs"?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> View attachment 322119


All i see is a sock/ socks who lost their poor spouses..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322147


Me too, i was professional at missing the targets


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 10, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


>


Neat. Meet Russian cursive: 







It says "chinchilla".


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> Neat. Meet Russian cursive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's russian for chinchilla?

Edit: шиншилла


----------



## impeeza (Aug 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> Neat. Meet Russian cursive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





believe or not there says Quantumania.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## WeedZ (Aug 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322177


Yes. Angel by Massive Attack


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2022)

/////////////////


WeedZ said:


> Yes. Angel by Massive Attack


Nice choice! That bass..


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322107


The socks aren't the problem; it is the suicide special forces thongs that slip past the seal and wind themselves round the impeller.


Noctosphere said:


> Me too, i was professional at missing the targets


Flies are not smart. They have a jumping reflex that sees them jump forward. Align the direction of the swat with the direction the fly is pointing (hopefully it is not one of those ones that turns seemingly every half second) and your success rates will increase dramatically.
That or invite spiders to move into your house and do it for you.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2022)

Specially in the summer..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2022)

P ness


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322219
> P ness



I would


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322218
> Specially in the summer..



"Come In

I'm not wearing ANYTHING""


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322213



 C O F F E E !


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 12, 2022)

This happens..


----------



## impeeza (Aug 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322306
> This happens..


Mine dies beyond repair several years ago.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Mine dies beyond repair several years ago.


You didn't need one anyway.. If someone's company makes you feel like that, to hell with it..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 13, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 322348


Is that you looking for your dad, BaNaNa? 
Because i can be your daddy if you want.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 13, 2022)

It's has been rather dry around here..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Is that you looking for your dad, BaNaNa?
> Because i can be your daddy if you want.


I got dressed as Nemo in order to make daddy come find me.
It's been 29 years ever since.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 14, 2022)

I don't like that concept, it's too much bread. _Lightyear_ also tried to introduce a new concept, and it's possibly what inspired this opposite concept in the meme; instead of bread - contents - bread, to make it contents - bread - contents. I thought about it, and my conclusion is that: 1) if the bread gets in the way of sandwich enjoyment, we should use a different bread; 2) if the bread gets in the way of the contents, we can simply eat the contents without the bread.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2022)

It's been dryyyy..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 15, 2022)

To be honest I think it's fucked up that this guy just cares about tHe uSe oF eMoJIs


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322492


 Like the ones on "3%" Netflix's serie?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2022)

////////////


impeeza said:


> Like the ones on "3%" Netflix's serie?


Not sure, haven't seen it..


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 16, 2022)

That's way more 5 min of going down the stairs.. 10 minutes minimum. Maybe even more..


----------



## impeeza (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> That's way more 5 min of going down the stairs.. 10 minutes minimum. Maybe even more..
> View attachment 322784


Grease up some gardening gloves and slide down the hand rails


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 16, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Grease up some gardening gloves and slide down the hand rails


Or.. Gotta get me some of these wheels. I'll be down there in seconds..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 16, 2022)

*Related


----------



## impeeza (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 16, 2022)

There's this weird and wrong concept that regulated capitalism with social nets is socialism. Socialism is when the means of production are owned by the community - there's no private ownership of companies and businesses.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## DJPlace (Aug 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 322933


OMG that so remind's me of ABC HAPPY TIME.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 18, 2022)

How dare they to hang up a crooked bike picture when the wall is a fucking grid!?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 18, 2022)

Shit post


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)

Can't argue with that logic..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Shit post
> View attachment 323116


Plot twist : the dog didn't try to shit on the baby purposefully, but instead the baby is the jealous one.. It's a setup, he made it look like he was shitting on him by laying under the dog mid-poop.. How do i know this you may ask? Because they (dogs) all go to heaven..


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323134
> Can't argue with that logic..


Dead is more of a philosophical debate at that point. Variety of body functions would still be going on, possibly including higher brain function depending upon the timelines.
Now if the wizard removed a guard from existence using a spell then that would be less debatable.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)

Bark


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323067


Your glory holes


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Your glory holes


Yours can fit perfectly inside those tiny holes..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## susbaconhairman (Aug 18, 2022)

but its not a flash drive...


----------



## impeeza (Aug 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323165
> Bark


Bark!


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 18, 2022)

susbaconhairman said:


> View attachment 323177
> but its not a flash drive...


could be this:


----------



## impeeza (Aug 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 323183


please somebody explain me what is written there, and what means, my English is no so good but I dont understand the grammar on that


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> please somebody explain me what is written there, and what means, my English is no so good but I dont understand the grammar on that


"Up The Bum No Babie's"

Apart from the stray apostrophe it's hopefully fairly self-explanatory.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> "Up The Bum No Babie's"
> 
> Apart from the stray apostrophe it's hopefully fairly self-explanatory.


yeah that apostrophe got me confused,   bum is a idom for butt?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 18, 2022)

impeeza said:


> yeah that apostrophe got me confused,   bum is a idom for butt?


It is.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 19, 2022)

pRiNT In uSa


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 19, 2022)

Gotta watch that posture..


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323387


Michi attack


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 20, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Michi attack



Impeeza attack


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 20, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 323183





Found this is on spanish, but have several grammar and spell errors, a loose translation will be:

Tink (think) about give up but sy (see) what somebodys follow my steps

happen around the world.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2022)

For people like her, it's why shampoo comes with instructions.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2022)

Be intolerant to Chocolate
Eat chocolate 
Instead of gaining weight, you loose couple pounds from severe dehydration due diarrhea 
Profit


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2022)

She looks like the kind of girl alopecia product companies would use in their anti-alopecia advertisement.





_*"*_*I was once ashamed of my knee head"*

Oh shit! I wasn't expecting the last comment! 


Spoiler: Last comment xD xD xD


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## susbaconhairman (Aug 20, 2022)

i am skribbler


----------



## susbaconhairman (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## susbaconhairman (Aug 20, 2022)

i made gigascratch i am so proud


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323479


Become ungovernable


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 20, 2022)

No shit, bigotry is not a trait correlated with intelligence.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 323524


But that's not moss.. 
Edit: yes it is, if it's in top of a cow statue.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> But that's not moss..
> Edit: yes it is, if it's in top of a cow statue.


A cow statue, make of musk?  musk-cow?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2022)

Gee guys, looks like this fine pure breed lady only dates... thumbs apparently...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 21, 2022)

I don't get it. 
Plis explain!


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 21, 2022)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 323612



ooowww you might get repercussions on that one. Maybe not from our Cat people though.


----------



## draftguy (Aug 21, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> ooowww you might get repercussions on that one. Maybe not from our Cat people though.


Well, I have nothing against Mickey, it‘s my critisism on Disney.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 21, 2022)

Well, a new troll to ignore.


----------



## ital (Aug 21, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Well, a new troll to ignore.



Are you referring to the meme I posted? If so let me know and I shall remedy it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 21, 2022)

ital said:


> Are you referring to the meme I posted? If so let me know and I shall remedy it.



 What is that in your avatar? A mini mini mini controller, or a mini mini GBA?  Cool looking thing.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> What is that in your avatar? A mini mini mini controller, or a mini mini GBA?  Cool looking thing.


Looks like a gb to me, gbc at the limit, but certainly not gba


----------



## ital (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 21, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Looks like a gb to me, gbc at the limit, but certainly not gba



Might even be a shrunken GBAtemper


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2022)

ital said:


>


Thats definitely the original gb


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 22, 2022)

Political section be like


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2022)

Will you come play with it?


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323656
> Will you come play with it?


@Costello we badly need a "puke" reaction now...


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> @Costello we badly need a "puke" reaction now...


Agh! Peoples are so sensitive these days.. I mean, who'd get offended by a innocent looking Pubics cube?


----------



## impeeza (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 323708


Hey don't kink shame


----------



## impeeza (Aug 22, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Hey don't kink shame


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 22, 2022)

Took me a second


----------



## impeeza (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 323714



In my street there's a school that keeps a small zoo with cocks, among other small animals. So I've always heard the cock at sunrise, even though I live in the city.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 22, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I live in the city, but in my street there's a school that keeps a small zoo with cocks, among other small animals. So I've always heard the cock at sunrise.


"I love the smell of cock in the morning"... no wait, wrong movie


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## susbaconhairman (Aug 22, 2022)

i am skribbler


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Ouch... I hurt just seeing this pic...


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323763


He's doing his best, dammit


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 22, 2022)

//////////////////


hippy dave said:


> He's doing his best, dammit


I too, can't _bear_ it..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)

It's payback time..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323890



But all the gaming consoles and concert tickets still get purchased immediately by scripted bots.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323836



Crazy chicks are the best ...


----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Aug 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323903


That feels so strangely relatable.

Redminds a bit of the musicians on Titanic. Making music until the end. Serves no purpose... but what else should they do? If everything goes apocalypse at some point... why not joke?

Generally I'm not a fan of memes. Most(!) of it is IQ below room temperature in my opinion.
Sometimes a diamond glitters between all that. A very creative connection this one!

Thank you, @CoolMe


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Sometimes a diamond glitters between all that. A very creative connection this one!
> 
> Thank you, @CoolMe


Well, glad you've found something of value in it.. 
Not all memes are mediocre or shit. it's a medium, just like poetry or whatever, you can always find the good stuff if you look long/hard enough..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)

Nailed!


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Crazy chicks are the best ...



Chicks = girls. YuK! 

 n Girls = Females! YuuuK !


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Chicks = girls. YuK!
> 
> n Girls = Females! YuuuK !


n _AncientBoi_s = double yuk!


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> n _AncientBoi_s = double yuk!



 You brat! lol


----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323944



Must not have liked seeing the ketchup, mustard, chili, cheese, relish, and onions on it.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Must not have liked seeing the ketchup, mustard, chili, cheese, relish, and onions on it.


Or it was a small wiener.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 23, 2022)

I just made myself hungry for that Hot Dog now. LoL


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 23, 2022)

Damn it! That's it! I'm gonna make me one. The power of suggestion, is a powerful thing. 

And I happen to have all the ingredients.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Damn it! That's it! I'm gonna make me one. The power of suggestion, is a powerful thing.
> 
> And I happen to have all the ingredients.


Make one with the footlong, to really fill your hunger..


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Make one with the footlong, to really fill your hunger..



I think I have those too. But alas, they're in the freezer, And I don't want to wait. Now off with you all, while I go make me Lunch.
Love you all. bye


----------



## impeeza (Aug 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323903


who is the girl on the right mid?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 23, 2022)

More like *London* am I right guys?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 24, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 324003


----------



## impeeza (Aug 24, 2022)

Att "the manager"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 317724


it's just one of those days


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 323978


'Sup.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 24, 2022)

Veho said:


> 'Sup.


Can't decide if I'm more upset about the face or more excited about the booty


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 24, 2022)

Not all..


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Can't decide if I'm more upset about the face or more excited about the booty


What he gonna do with all that junk,
all that junk inside that trunk?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324111


That's why the shampoo have instructions!!


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324111


Space heater, duh.


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 24, 2022)

Veho said:


> Space heater, duh.


humm, ok, that's the use of the fan!!  to distribute the heat on all the room


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> humm, ok, that's the use of the fan!!  to distribute the heat on all the room



[farts into the intake fan]


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 24, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [farts into the intake fan]


*BLOWS ASSES*


----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)

There's something wrong here...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)

And the leader suicides


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 25, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 324244


Oh no......


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Oh no......



"_To protect the world from devastation_"


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 25, 2022)

Man Knows How To Party


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)

...


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 324257


Females have two gay X chromosomes..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 324244
> 
> And the leader suicides


Except the leader is ultra-super gay. Someone like you..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 25, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 324257


----------



## impeeza (Aug 25, 2022)

Only if you are an amphibian.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 25, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 324263


it's very funny because it's true (both statements)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 25, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 324268


but?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 324275


Now we definitely need a  emoji..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)

draftguy said:


> View attachment 324296


Until you play it (Stairway to Heaven) backwards.. Then both'll go in the same direction..


----------



## impeeza (Aug 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Now we definitely need a  emoji..


I din get it. But have the presentiment don't want to learn about it.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)

////////////


impeeza said:


> I din get it. But have the presentiment don't want to learn about it.


Yep, you don't.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324315
> 
> arrrrr!!!


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324315





Not a funny, but relevant and less than a month away and I am excite


----------



## impeeza (Aug 25, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 324318
> Not a funny, but relevant and less than a month away and I am excite


arrg I want a cup of grog!! let talk as pirate all day!!


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 25, 2022)

impeeza said:


> arrg I want a cup of grog!! let talk as pirate all day!!


I wonder if Facebook still has the English (Pirate) language option


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324334


Worse. It is held by many that the hesitancy of people to pick mushrooms is actually a religious hangover from when mushrooms (which very much include the magic variety -- they grow where sheep live) were reserved for the clergy. Certainly there are some bad ones (and bad in combination) but the same applies to berries, leaves, roots and more besides that people harvest by the tonne.
In before mushrooms are not plants.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324363


me2


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 26, 2022)

Meanwhile @JuanBaNaNa :


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 26, 2022)

A bad tattoo can't be regretted... if you won't live long enough to do so. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 324424
> 
> Meanwhile @JuanBaNaNa :


Say ten?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 26, 2022)

The special forces arrived 



CoolMe said:


> Say ten?


Ok:
ten?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 324432


You mean a _bottom_ officer?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324463


Would deep throat it in no time


----------



## impeeza (Aug 26, 2022)

@JuanBaNaNa and I will go to hell, he for the memes I for laughing so loud I wake up my cat. (now my belly hurts )


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Would deep throat it in no time


_That's what_ @JuanBaNaNa _said!_


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Worse. It is held by many that the hesitancy of people to pick mushrooms is actually a religious hangover from when mushrooms (which very much include the magic variety -- they grow where sheep live) were reserved for the clergy. Certainly there are some bad ones (and bad in combination) but the same applies to berries, leaves, roots and more besides that people harvest by the tonne.


The hesitancy of people to pick mushrooms has more to do with the pics below than any religious or superstitious reasons. There are a few plentiful and easily recognizable species and everything else is too high risk for low reward to bother.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 26, 2022)

Veho said:


> The hesitancy of people to pick mushrooms has more to do with the pics below than any religious or superstitious reasons. There are a few plentiful and easily recognizable species and everything else is too high risk for low reward to bother.


The false friends (never mind the growing location -- some mushrooms are fine to eat save when they are growing on certain types of wood) same applies to roots, shoots, leaves and berries though.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## x65943 (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 324548


Also, an image with black bars. Eeew..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 26, 2022)

And @JuanBaNaNa all the remaining hours..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 324560


Never liked the way they control in GTA SA, and of course that loud noise.. 
These on the other hand were my ride.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)

by the way most people answer "fuit has nothing to do on my pizza" let me remember THE TOMATO IS A FRUIT


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 324561
> 
> by the way most people answer "fuit has nothing to do on my pizza" let me remember THE TOMATO IS A FRUIT


so are cucumber and pepperbell in case you peoples dont know yet 
Here's the main difference between veggies and fruits :
Fruits have seeds and grow above the ground
Veggies don't have seeds and grow under the ground


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 324561
> 
> by the way most people answer "fuit has nothing to do on my pizza" let me remember THE TOMATO IS A FRUIT


----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> so are cucumber and pepperbell in case you peoples dont know yet
> Here's the main difference between veggies and fruits :
> Fruits have seeds and grow above the ground
> Veggies don't have seeds and grow under the ground


cucumber a berry fruit, but the poor strawberry is not!


----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324568


hugry!


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> angry!


ftfy


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2022)

I didn't know why, but this page number was mindful to me, but didn't remember why exactly.
Just remembered, it's the chapter number of One Piece where Luffy revealed his Gear 5


----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 27, 2022)

*The Career Suicide Squad™*​


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 27, 2022)

WAIT A MINUTE... 

...

...
...
...

YOU CAN BUY PEOPLE *AGAIN*?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 324605


You need to go get an eye test, your meme is blurry.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 324605








hippy dave said:


> You need to go get an eye test, your meme is blurry.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> You need to go get an eye test, your meme is blurry.


Did you said, your mom is a furry?


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2022)

So, um, this exists.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> So, um, this exists.


Of all the shark movies that's out there, i wouldn't be surprised if they'd made one with Jesus being a shark, or one where sharks caused the big bang..


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Of all the shark movies that's out there, i wouldn't be surprised if they'd made one with Jesus being a shark, or one where sharks caused the big bang..


Imagine a porn movie involving sharks


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Imagine a porn movie involving sharks


is the shark the kind of animal where the female kills the male after mating?


----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> You need to go get an eye test, your meme is blurry.


My grandma used to say; " if you mastubate a lot you will become blind". I see a perfect picture ...


----------



## Veho (Aug 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Of all the shark movies that's out there, i wouldn't be surprised if they'd made one with Jesus being a shark, or one where sharks caused the big bang..


Some sharks are capable of parthenogenesis, reproduction without a male, meaning sharks can give virgin birth. Sharkjesus confirmed.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 27, 2022)

Veho said:


> Sharkjesus confirmed.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324658


punishment: snus snus


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 28, 2022)

I want some of whatever this guy's having..


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324684
> I want some of whatever this guy's having..


Those are rookie numbers etc


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2022)

It's a mouse


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> It's a mouse


I see the "G point", but where's the G spot though?


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> It's a mouse





CoolMe said:


> I see the "G point", but where's the G spot though?


Dudes be like "I can't find the quick access button"


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I see the "G point", but where's the G spot though?


G spot in french is called the "Point G"
Maybe it's translation mistake???


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 28, 2022)

////////////////


Noctosphere said:


> G spot in french is called the "Point G"
> Maybe it's translation mistake???


So the whole thing is a G spot?


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> My grandma used to say; " if you mastubate a lot you will become blind". I see a perfect picture ...



Hey hun, would you kindly help an old man find his glasses?


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 28, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Dudes be like "I can't find the quick access button"


They should have made one  with a male doohickey  Then I could find it very very very well.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2022)

I might question that -- technically when He is burning it is a bad thing, though some might argue end state and He still burns brightly still.

I am a fan of He's lighter stuff anyway rather than the heavy stuff so often peddled by mainstream humanity, guess this is what people mean when they say too the moon.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 29, 2022)

I am afraid to go inside without my wife.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 324898


I don't get it, please explain?


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't get it, please explain?


Yeah. Like lucy ricardo would say, "Splain"


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't get it, please explain?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I don't get it, please explain?


*dons FAST6191 - spoiler of jokes hat*

Most human bodily fluids don't taste especially pleasant, and those inclined to lick penises of others tend to note that the result of such things (that would be semen, sperme if my memory of French words that gets the teacher upset is anything to go by) counts among those. It is also said that what a person eats (pineapple being one such legend, strawberries, some go for watermelon, some opt not to eat meat...) influences the taste, which could well be true (semen from smokers being noted for being awful, and various unpleasant chemicals do build up and leave when you shoot hence rubbing one on at least a monthly basis is encouraged for prostate health) but scientific tests are a bit thin on the ground.
Semen rhymes with seaman (aka sailor) which for possibly centuries has led to all sorts of hilarious jokes*. In this case it is the somewhat rare reverse take on that with a sea monster eating said sailors (seaman) and hoping pineapple makes them taste better.

*two favourites.
Why are camels known as the ships of the desert? Because they are full of Arab semen.
While something of an urban legend the old show Captain Pugwash was supposed to have had a character called seaman staines https://stason.org/TULARC/tv/britis...haracters-in-Captain-Pugwash-called-Brit.html


and as I am posting videos in pictures thread again better do EOF so song
Sex Pistols - Friggin in the Riggin


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 29, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> *dons FAST6191 - spoiler of jokes hat*
> 
> Most human bodily fluids don't taste especially pleasant, and those inclined to lick penises of others tend to note that the result of such things (that would be semen, sperme if my memory of French words that gets the teacher upset is anything to go by) counts among those. It is also said that what a person eats (pineapple being one such legend, strawberries, some go for watermelon, some opt not to eat meat...) influences the taste, which could well be true (semen from smokers being noted for being awful, and various unpleasant chemicals do build up and leave when you shoot hence rubbing one on at least a monthly basis is encouraged for prostate health) but scientific tests are a bit thin on the ground.
> Semen rhymes with seaman (aka sailor) which for possibly centuries has led to all sorts of hilarious jokes*. In this case it is the somewhat rare reverse take on that with a sea monster eating said sailors (seaman) and hoping pineapple makes them taste better.
> ...





I Love Semen. As long as they don't get me seasic


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I Love Semen. As long as they don't get me seasic


Have they made water beds since the 70s?


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 29, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Have they made water beds since the 70s?


I know. Believe me I know


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 29, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> *dons FAST6191 - spoiler of jokes hat*
> 
> Most human bodily fluids don't taste especially pleasant, and those inclined to lick penises of others tend to note that the result of such things (that would be semen, sperme if my memory of French words that gets the teacher upset is anything to go by) counts among those. It is also said that what a person eats (pineapple being one such legend, strawberries, some go for watermelon, some opt not to eat meat...) influences the taste, which could well be true (semen from smokers being noted for being awful, and various unpleasant chemicals do build up and leave when you shoot hence rubbing one on at least a monthly basis is encouraged for prostate health) but scientific tests are a bit thin on the ground.
> Semen rhymes with seaman (aka sailor) which for possibly centuries has led to all sorts of hilarious jokes*. In this case it is the somewhat rare reverse take on that with a sea monster eating said sailors (seaman) and hoping pineapple makes them taste better.
> ...



Thanks for the explanation................
@Costello I hope you now see why some of us NEED that puke/vomit reaction now?


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Thanks for the explanation................
> @Costello I hope you now see why some of us NEED that puke/vomit reaction now?


Yet, it is fact. Believe me its fact.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Thanks for the explanation................
> @Costello I hope you now see why some of us NEED that puke/vomit reaction now?


What's the matter.. you don't like sea men?


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> What's the matter.. you don't like sea men?



I Love Semen. mmmmmmm


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I Love Semen. mmmmmmm


Better do EOF so song again


Back on topic


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 29, 2022)

I read on the EOF something like: if you don't are sure of the answer to something, do not post the correct answer and ask to reaffirmation what is correct (you will get endless mumble jumble).  publish a know wrong answer and you will get the correct one instantly.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 30, 2022)

Oh no


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 30, 2022)

///////////////


JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 325028
> 
> Oh no


Is that you?


----------



## impeeza (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 30, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 325097


It would've been hilarious if it said:_ "Yo, it's called science, bitch!" _


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Aug 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325102


good to clarify.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 30, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 325101


Vouler-vous coucher avec moi ce soir @JuanBaNaNa?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325102



[thinks about it]

Nahh, then there'd be cat hairs all over the place.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 30, 2022)

The same goes for most of our fellow "humans"..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325124


Tingly.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Tingly.


That might've helped i guess (with the period)..


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Pk11 (Aug 31, 2022)

a special image for everyone who posts as WebP


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2022)

Pk11 said:


> View attachment 325138
> a special image for everyone who posts as WebP


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 325301


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325305


It's simple.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2022)

Veho said:


> It's simple.


So i understand, he will dump someone when he's 72. But what/who "was born today"?


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> So i understand, he will dump someone when he's 72. But what/who "was born today"?


A woman born this year ("today") has a chance of dating Leo some day. But when she reaches 25 he will dump her. She will reach 25 in 25 years. In 25 years, Leo will be 72.


----------



## impeeza (Aug 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> So i understand, he will dump someone when he's 72. But what/who "was born today"?


yes, my grammar is not so good, so took me a bit to understand,  what I understood was:

Today born the girl what in the future will be dating Leonardo Di Caprio, and she will be dumped by the future Leonardo when she becomes 25 years old and Leonardo will be 72 years old.  Am I wright?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 31, 2022)

impeeza said:


> yes, my grammar is not so good, so took me a bit to understand,  what I understood was:
> 
> Today born the girl what in the future will be dating Leonardo Di Caprio, and she will be dumped by the future Leonardo when she becomes 25 years old and Leonardo will be 72 years old.  Am I wright?


You're goddamn right, Walter White! (rhyme intended)


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 1, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Some meathead was having fun decorating that..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325336



Just keeps getting better and better.................................... for me to eat


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 1, 2022)

BIG IF TRUE


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2022)

*

*


----------



## impeeza (Sep 1, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 325352


Catherine, mee too!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2022)

*


*


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 1, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> *View attachment 325360*


kittty, kitty, kitty...


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 325361


What about Nigeria VS Germany?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> What about Nigeria VS Germany?


I get the Nig-ger thing but... eria-many???


----------



## impeeza (Sep 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> What about Nigeria VS Germany?


eriamany?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 1, 2022)

Good old James "rhyming slang" Blunt...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 1, 2022)

Once again, men won.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 1, 2022)

does the vegan realize they generate more greenhouse gases than the cows?  the most part of the gases are generated by the microorganism on the rice plantings!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 1, 2022)

It's September my dudes.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 325377
> 
> Once again, men won.


Would eat them...... should taste great


----------



## impeeza (Sep 1, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Would eat them...... should taste great


yummy


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Good old James "rhyming slang" Blunt...
> View attachment 325373


Can gay people not be masculine? 

I had to google this story and apparently "While studying sociology, James Blunt [...] tried an all-meat diet to prove a point to his vegan and vegetarian classmates."

Meh.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 1, 2022)

=============


Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 325352


We all have a _Dylan_ moment of our own from time to time..


----------



## impeeza (Sep 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325412
> =============
> 
> We all have a _Dylan_ moment of our own from time to time..


Buddy, you are late, the fast food at the corner of my block sells a "Doble Cañón" (double barrel like the Shot gun) hot dog:

https://losverdes.com.co/producto/perro-doble-canon-especial/


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325425


miaw!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2022)

Ah yes, the old trick of faking blonde hair.


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 2, 2022)

==============


Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 325445


Stra*what? *


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 2, 2022)

5 mol.


----------



## Veho (Sep 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325506
> 5 mol.


3.01*10²⁴?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> 3.01*10²⁴?


Correct. And in other words.. smol.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Correct. And in other words.. smol.


WRONG. it's LOMS


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325557


i dont get how this is funny


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 2, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get how this is funny


Because she's dressed like Wednesday Addams?


----------



## draftguy (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 3, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get how this is funny


It's not. it wasn't never meant to be funny. 
And you & i both know that people post lots of things on here, and not just "funny pics", including myself..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 325583


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 3, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 325603


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


So things that you do are mangled between things that make money and things you like to do and are good at?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> So things that you do are mangled between things that make money and things you like to do and are good at?


I'm not sure Venn diagrams work that way.


----------



## draftguy (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 3, 2022)

Veho said:


> I'm not sure Venn diagrams work that way.


sometimes yes>


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325679


It's a plush doll from Etsy. 

Real ones are cute but not that cartoonish.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2022)

Does this also apply to software pirates?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Does this also apply to software pirates?
> View attachment 325711


The first part is true, but "matey" comes from "mate" which has a different origin.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 4, 2022)

SG854 said:


> View attachment 325730


'Cause they don't _Morb_..


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 4, 2022)

Yep, if you have long hair, you're automatically a female.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325764
> Yep, if you have long hair, you're automatically a female.


Or a metal rock fan


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 4, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Or a *metal rock* fan


You just invented a new genre right there.


----------



## draftguy (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325764
> Yep, if you have long hair, you're automatically a female.


I discovered that the gender-not-specified shrug emoji generally looks the same as the female shrug emoji but wearing a different colour


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 5, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I discovered that the gender-not-specified shrug emoji generally looks the same as the female shrug emoji but wearing a different colour


----------



## impeeza (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 5, 2022)

Indeed..


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325827
> Indeed..



 Hilarious


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 5, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Hilarious


Why don't you go up there with them too?


----------



## draftguy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 5, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> View attachment 325867


you and me pal, you and me!


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 5, 2022)

*Related


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 6, 2022)

My pronouns are: Master/7in///


----------



## impeeza (Sep 6, 2022)

Oh the humanity!


----------



## Norris (Sep 6, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> My pronouns are: Master/7in///
> 
> View attachment 325890


Most neopronoun stuff was made as satire just make fun of LGBT but now there are people who see it and don't realize it's entire existence is built apon a joke


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> My pronouns are: Master/7in///
> 
> View attachment 325890


Ah yes, "Dr Lesby Anne", "doctor lesbian", a totally real and sincere account and not a well known parody.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 6, 2022)

Norris said:


> Most neopronoun stuff was made as satire just make fun of LGBT but now there are people who see it and don't realize it's entire existence is built apon a joke





Veho said:


> Ah yes, "Dr Lesby Anne", "doctor lesbian", a totally real and sincere account and not a well known parody.


Irony.
Forgot /s because I keep forgetting parody/jokes don't translate properly.
/s


----------



## impeeza (Sep 6, 2022)

Veho said:


> Ah yes, "Dr Lesby Anne", "doctor lesbian", a totally real and sincere account and not a well known parody.


So my pronouns will be:
Master of the universe / amo del universo / ruler of Galaxy / FBI (female body inspector) / renegade of the temps.  The rest do not fit here


----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2022)

I care not about my pronouns, but my title will be Veho, the First of Her Name, Queen of the Andals and the First Men, Protector of the Seven Kingdoms, the Mother of Dragons, the Khaleesi of the Great Grass Sea, the Unburnt, the Breaker of Chains, and I appreciate you address me as such.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 325903


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 6, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Ah! Veho got more of them pixels so i'm gonna be reading that. Easier on the eyes too..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 325903


Feels like a plot for a hentai.......


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 6, 2022)

#Dontputyourdickinthat


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 325984
> #Dontputyourdickinthat


You are not supposed to put your dick in it. It is hard mode for the game. Putting your dick in it is like playing duck hunt right next to the screen.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 7, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> You are not supposed to put your dick in it. It is hard mode for the game. Putting your dick in it is like playing duck hunt right next to the screen.


..Meaning? You just shoot through the hole from distance?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> ..Meaning? You just shoot through the hole from distance?



No, Tom meant that you must directly connect your peepee to the hole, as in connecting the gun to the console in order to shoot.

Use a straw connected thru both holes.
That's what makes it "hard mode".


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> ..Meaning? You just shoot through the hole from distance?


Pubs and other places with male urinals notes that if you put a target/fly/something to aim for then cleanup goes down dramatically, that is to say make it a game and people will play it
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urinal_target

Various people did other games and it seems like the commercial sector has now caught up


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2022)

Are we posting Pissing pics now?
Better do EOF so song.
Quick! Tom! We can only trust in your knowledge of random music!


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 7, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Pubs and other places with male urinals notes that if you put a target/fly/something to aim for then cleanup goes down dramatically, that is to say make it a game and people will play it
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urinal_target
> 
> Various people did other games and it seems like the commercial sector has now caught up
> ...


And then something like this happens..


----------



## impeeza (Sep 7, 2022)

¿EOF Song? That's one I want to ear.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> No, Tom meant that you must directly connect your peepee to the hole, as in connecting the gun to the console in order to shoot.
> 
> Use a straw connected thru both holes.
> That's what makes it "hard mode".


Don't worry, i'm straight shooter bébé..


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 7, 2022)

impeeza said:


> ¿EOF Song? That's one I want to ear.


eoffffffffffffff
EOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Spoiler: rest of the song



PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEEPEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE PEE


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> And then something like this happens..
> View attachment 325993


Some games have stakes higher than others.


JuanBaNaNa said:


> Are we posting Pissing pics now?
> Better do EOF so song.
> Quick! Tom! We can only trust in your knowledge of random music!


You always complain when I post GG Allin.
Will go a classic meme video instead


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> eoffffffffffffff
> EOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> 
> ...


0/10: Needs more Peeing!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2022)

Yay






FAST6191 said:


> You always complain when I post GG Allin.
> Will go a classic meme video instead



No, I complain at awful music.

EDIT: Wait a minute... you've posted this before!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2022)

Continuing with this new pissing posts:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2022)

One more:


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## GiR-Kart-64 (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 7, 2022)

GiR-Kart-64 said:


> View attachment 326002


Had to look twice.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 7, 2022)

child spider.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326074


Oh shit, there evolving to have possible thumbs


----------



## Rednorka (Sep 7, 2022)

i believe to have found it in one of the articles chrome's discovery feature offered me


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326083


Feeling good in california?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Feeling good in california?


The meme's not just about the weather, it's about work, social interactions, random BS etc. In addition to the hot weather..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> The meme's not just about the weather, it's about work, social interactions, random BS etc. In addition to the hot weather..



oh, And our fires.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326099


noooo my broda!!


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326097


Chickenfoot


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 326234


yea, the planet is there but there never were life there either...


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 8, 2022)

This somehow exist....


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## x65943 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 326345


Thanks for the news..


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Thanks for the news..


Doing my part


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Doing my part


Didn't know you had a goatee ==>


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Didn't know you had a goatee ==>


I didn’t either


----------



## impeeza (Sep 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Doing my part






Sorry, Wrong queen?


----------



## impeeza (Sep 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Didn't know you had a goatee ==>


my "michi" have one, so cats can have it


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 326347
> 
> Sorry, Wrong queen?


Freddie's the best "Queen".


----------



## impeeza (Sep 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Freddie's the best "Queen".


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 326355


Now, who would put his hands on the "didn't wash hands" handle regardless if he washed or didn't wash his hands..


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2022)

View attachment 326357


----------



## impeeza (Sep 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Now, who would put his hands on the "didn't wash hands" handle regardless if he washed or didn't wash his hands..


everyone will think like that and then all use the "washed hands" but then will realize that's the one everyone else has been used...

you make me remember a Professor Layton puzzle where you get a yield with two traffic signals:

<- Slow traffic
fast path ->

the question: which path you will take?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 326345


Oh puh-lease, who _didn't_ have a bunch of fill-in-the-blanks meme for just such an eventuality.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> Oh puh-lease, who _didn't_ have a bunch of fill-in-the-blanks meme for just such an eventuality.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 8, 2022)

have this meme stored for publishing when find a more pixels one, but ;(  :


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2022)

This now a Queen thread..


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 8, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 326367


Btw I looked this up - Her Maj and Philip were third cousins - they were both great-great-grandchildren of Queen Victoria. Quite mild incest by royal family standards.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> This now a Queen thread..


It is now!


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It is now!
> View attachment 326374


Ok. But the real question is..


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Ok. But the real question is..
> View attachment 326375


Yes


----------



## impeeza (Sep 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> It is now!
> View attachment 326374


https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/post-9932457


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## x65943 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## GiR-Kart-64 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 9, 2022)

GiR-Kart-64 said:


> View attachment 326382


_"Pfffft, that puzzle was EZ.."_


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 9, 2022)

Oh no! Veho won't be liking this one, it has nobody in it..


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 9, 2022)

Veho said:


>


23$ for a newspaper?
Smells like fraud... Like this guy...


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 9, 2022)

*The memes


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 9, 2022)

Shame! Shame! Shame!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 9, 2022)

Dont blame yourself if you still say prince charles instead of king charles, even google isn't used to it


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Dont blame yourself if you still say prince charles instead of king charles, even google isn't used to itView attachment 326505


Much better ears than the other one


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2022)

When a teeneager tells you "ok boomer" when you're only 25


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 10, 2022)

Must be a Jewish business


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 10, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 326630


Bloody millennials.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)

Instead of enslaving Africa, she'll enslave the Irish, and instead of doing a Nazi salut, she'll  do these:





And stolen jewelry will remain stolen and will be  called _ice's bling bling_.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 326651


People that're gonna eat that are too drunk on various kinds of beverages to notice. 


impeeza said:


> View attachment 326652


Atleast they were honest. Or were they?


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 326652


Oh, I know this one. 

It's an Indian brand, and according to regulatory requirements by the Food Safety and Standards Authority of India, "_words such as ‘natural’, ‘fresh’, ‘original’, ‘traditional’, ‘pure’, ‘authentic’, ‘genuine’ and ‘real’ on the labels can be used without a disclaimer only when the product is not processed in any manner except washed, peeled, chilled and trimmed._" Cane sugar is processed, and can't be called "natural". 

Supernatural sugar


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)

*Can't remember* if I already shared this amazing idea, so... excuse me if double post.
U go gurl


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)

*snort*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)

Americans just angry because UK Kardashians held more white balls...
EDIT: And one of them a kid's balls...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)

Se murió de _Ovo_? 
She died of _Deez_?


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 326662
> 
> *Can't remember* if I already shared this amazing idea, so... excuse me if double post.
> U go gurl


Skyscrapers are phallic? Nonsense, don't be silly. 







See? Perfectly innocuous. 

Anyway, you're falling for outrage bait again, Banana.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> Skyscrapers are phallic? Nonsense, don't be silly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Veho.
Wait a minute... @Veho _thinks_ I take things seriously?

Dude, nooooo


----------



## GiR-Kart-64 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)

Whoever had to render that "Hulk" ass got a bit carried on.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)

They later posted one of the Domino's Pizza Ethiopia©®™ crew members died in conflict against pirates.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 11, 2022)

============
Banana is baiting people. Also, too much politics..


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>





*Related


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326707
> *Related


I like this version


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2022)

And now for something completely different.


----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Juanbananana?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## GiR-Kart-64 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)

..A vibrator.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326792
> ..A vibrator.


Oh, I now understand why my ex wife leave me for other woman


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326810


They are that way!  There's no worse blind...


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2022)

Veho said:


>


New kink unlocked


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> New kink unlocked


It surely can be the first time you discovered snakeman


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 12, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> It surely can be the first time you discovered snakemanView attachment 326823



I dont like snakes, they bite my ass once.... but they look nice


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> It surely can be the first time you discovered snakemanView attachment 326823


snakewomen?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


> snakewomen?


I would not put it past the stupidness I have seen from modern D&D rule books (granted those in D&D are called yuan-ti) or some online screechers but conventionally the race of anthropomorphised animals will have men be the suffix (snakemen, molemen, lizardmen, dogmen, wolfmen...) with the singular individual being man (snakeman, moleman, lizardman) and then female being a separate term (female snakeman, female moleman... or female snakemen for a group of multiple female snakemen/the female aspect as a whole) if it is relevant to the discussion (could be asexually reproducing, could be multiple genders necessary for reproduction, could be uniquely tweaked like that because of a curse/object of the gods...). There are exceptions like merman, mermaid and merfolk being one of the more well known (indeed mermaid probably being one of the few that covers all of them), and that is not even getting into the werewolf and things like that https://www.etymonline.com/word/werewolf .


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> I would not put it past the stupidness I have seen from modern D&D rule books (granted those in D&D are called yuan-ti) or some online screechers but conventionally the race of anthropomorphised animals will have men be the suffix (snakemen, molemen, lizardmen, dogmen, wolfmen...) with the singular individual being man (snakeman, moleman, lizardman) and then female being a separate term (female snakeman, female moleman... or female snakemen for a group of multiple female snakemen/the female aspect as a whole) if it is relevant to the discussion (could be asexually reproducing, could be multiple genders necessary for reproduction, could be uniquely tweaked like that because of a curse/object of the gods...). There are exceptions like merman, mermaid and merfolk being one of the more well known (indeed mermaid probably being one of the few that covers all of them), and that is not even getting into the werewolf and things like that https://www.etymonline.com/word/werewolf .


humm, I see,  rule 34!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


> humm, I see,  rule 34!!


You don't know the half of it.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 12, 2022)

This has to be the greatist convo i have ever seen about a snake woman


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> It surely can be the first time you discovered snakemanView attachment 326823


I mean, she's not bad, but the other one is basically butts all the way down


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 12, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> This has to be the greatist convo i have ever seen about a snake woman


Posting videos in picture thread again but hey I deem it relevant


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)

Lol! 



=========


sombrerosonic said:


> This has to be the greatist convo i have ever seen about a snake woman


That's Fasty for ya!


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)

Since you guys are on the topic of Snake women/beings, how dare you not talk about Medusa?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Since you guys are on the topic of Snake women/beings, how dare you not talk about Medusa?
> View attachment 326854


Snake pubes y/n?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Snake pubes y/n?


Sure. Go nuts..


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I mean, she's not bad, but the other one is basically butts all the way down


that do not stop anybody for mermaids neither  he he he


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Sure. Go nuts..


Nuts too? Trans Medusa confirmed.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Snake pubes y/n?


I hit that!  (with eye protection)  he he  he


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Nuts too? Trans Medusa confirmed.


And a "bottom" Medusa confirmed!


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> And a "bottom" Medusa confirmed!


I guess she is known for making other people hard.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326866


Check both on your chromebook. easy fix


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326866


give both to teacher,  will be so distracted with one what no pay attention to other, is a win.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I guess she is known for making other people hard.





we know what is rock hard now.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 326867
> we know what is rock hard now.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> I would not put it past the stupidness I have seen from modern D&D rule books (granted those in D&D are called yuan-ti) or some online screechers but conventionally the race of anthropomorphised animals will have men be the suffix (snakemen, molemen, lizardmen, dogmen, wolfmen...) with the singular individual being man (snakeman, moleman, lizardman) and then female being a separate term (female snakeman, female moleman... or female snakemen for a group of multiple female snakemen/the female aspect as a whole) if it is relevant to the discussion (could be asexually reproducing, could be multiple genders necessary for reproduction, could be uniquely tweaked like that because of a curse/object of the gods...). There are exceptions like merman, mermaid and merfolk being one of the more well known (indeed mermaid probably being one of the few that covers all of them), and that is not even getting into the werewolf and things like that https://www.etymonline.com/word/werewolf .


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 12, 2022)

Yea, i know. Just one more..


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

If it's for real: My respect mate!


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 326905
> If it's for real: My respect mate!


What about humping a bear while feeding her cubs your legs?


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 326887
> Yea, i know. Just one more..


----------



## impeeza (Sep 12, 2022)

had to look twice


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 13, 2022)

Veho said:


>


A very recent history


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 13, 2022)

This is how room temperature I.Q. looks like:




And room temperature is being measured in Celsius, not Farenheit.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## GiR-Kart-64 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 13, 2022)

GiR-Kart-64 said:


> View attachment 327091


how is that funny?
I call that animal cruelty (the mice is doing cruelty to whoever it pokes)


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 14, 2022)

@JuanBaNaNa what happens to you?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 14, 2022)

What the fuck has this thread became?


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 14, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> What the fuck has this thread became?


I dont know man.....


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2022)

The internet breaks Ralph.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 15, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> This is how room temperature I.Q. looks like:
> View attachment 327045
> 
> And room temperature is being measured in Celsius, not Farenheit.


Another room temperature IQ:


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Another room temperature IQ:
> View attachment 327241


Though diamond were stones, not metals


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Another room temperature IQ:
> View attachment 327241


Translating to muhrican :
Cause it's too heavy. 1 motherfucker of diamond weighs something like 15 bitches.

Ah... Muhricans... Anything but metric system


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Translating to muhrican :
> Cause it's too heavy. 1 motherfucker of diamond weighs something like 15 bitches.
> 
> Ah... Muhricans... Anything but metric system


Their 3 grams of Cocaine and the 9mm in their pockets _begs to differ_.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Sep 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 327252


We have had the exact same picture here before. This one is especially stupid. _It's just *my* opinion…_
There are a lot of these pictures dedicated to silence people. A similar thing I vaguely remember was a picture reply on an opinion. The picture contained "Okay" in a manner clearly showing disdain and contempt for the person who dared to express a (negative) opinion. (Ironically I believe it was a reply to somebody telling, that they don't find the most pictures in this thread here funny). As if it was a sign of superiority telling "Okay" ignoring anything they said.
There are even vulgar expressions on this topic: _"Opinions are like assholes: Everybody has one, but you don't hold it into other people's faces." _or something like this.

I mean: Why would anyone think this is a good idea? "Either agree … or just keep quiet, leave us alone (in the echo chamber) and move on!" Yes, yes, I know: It was never meant like that… I'm getting everything wrong – like always.

Back to the picture: The woman doesn't have to change her attitude: If she likes makeup… fine. If she can't handle negative feedback and tells people they'd better be dead instead of telling different opinions, she is immature, aggressive and dumb beyond believe. She should have the self-confidence to answer: "I like makeup, even if you don't and will continue using it." without any aggressiveness. In addition to that, telling a woman she'd look better without that stuff is a compliment! He clearly states she looks good (and doesn't need makeup). So… yeah… fuck his opinions. She might be pretty, but her inner values aren't.

(Besides: I would never, ever put such substances into my face)


----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 15, 2022)

the mommy returns 4?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 15, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 327304


She looks very different..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 15, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> We have had the exact same picture here before. This one is especially stupid. _It's just *my* opinion…_


Well, that's how "memes" work. The same meme template can be edited in some way (like modifying text) to make an infinite amount of jokes/memes.. 


KleinesSinchen said:


> A similar thing I vaguely remember was a picture reply on an opinion. The picture contained "Okay" in a manner clearly showing disdain and contempt for the person who dared to express a (negative) opinion. (Ironically I believe it was a reply to somebody telling, that they don't find the most pictures in this thread here funny). As if it was a sign of superiority telling "Okay" ignoring anything they said.





KleinesSinchen said:


> There are even vulgar expressions on this topic: _"Opinions are like assholes: Everybody has one, but you don't hold it into other people's faces." _or something like this.
> 
> I mean: Why would anyone think this is a good idea? "Either agree … or just keep quiet, leave us alone (in the echo chamber) and move on!" Yes, yes, I know: It was never meant like that… I'm getting everything wrong – like always.


Lol! 


KleinesSinchen said:


> Back to the picture: The woman doesn't have to change her attitude: If she likes makeup… fine. If she can't handle negative feedback and tells people they'd better be dead instead of telling different opinions, she is immature, aggressive and dumb beyond believe. She should have the self-confidence to answer: "I like makeup, even if you don't and will continue using it." without any aggressiveness. In addition to that, telling a woman she'd look better without that stuff is a *compliment*! He clearly states she looks good (and doesn't need makeup). So… yeah… fuck his opinions. She might be pretty, but her inner values aren't.


I understand what you are saying. My interpretation is that she had already dealt with this kind of situation before with that specific person, and she probably gave him a nice & respectful reply, regardless of what she might've felt inside. But after one too many instances with him suggesting or making the same remarks, she couldn't take it any more, and she thought if the nice way couldn't cut it, maybe the fuck your suggestion/opinion will knock some sense into him.. 
Though i would still agree that her saying he'd be better off dead is a bit extreme imo.. 


KleinesSinchen said:


> (Besides: I would never, ever put such substances into my face)


Good for you. 
But i guess it's all about how much a person is dependent on such things.. Though it's still none of my business to tell anyone how much makeup they should wear. Unless she's my gf or something, and i know she'd be cool with my suggestions..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> She looks very different..


I just found more pics of Gwen Stefani:
https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...m6AQgQ_AUoAXoECAIQAQ&biw=444&bih=800&dpr=1.63


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 15, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I just found more pics of Gwen Stefani:
> https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...m6AQgQ_AUoAXoECAIQAQ&biw=444&bih=800&dpr=1.63


She's a predator, watch out!


----------



## impeeza (Sep 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> She's a predator, watch out!


a cougar!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> She's a predator, watch out!


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 15, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I just found more pics of Gwen Stefani:
> https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...m6AQgQ_AUoAXoECAIQAQ&biw=444&bih=800&dpr=1.63


I've got worse
https://www.google.com.mx/search?q=...h=800&biw=444&client=ms-opera-mobile&prmd=ivn


----------



## impeeza (Sep 16, 2022)

Costelo. Please soon puke reaction plese, please, please


----------



## impeeza (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 327378


I'm gonna thrust you!
En garde!

- Aaaah


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 16, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I'm gonna thrust you!
> En garde!
> 
> - Aaaah


I'm just that "hard"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I'm just that "hard"


You're that hard? 

Do like godreborn does, oil it up to loosen it a bit.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 16, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> You're that hard?
> 
> Do like godreborn does, oil it up to loosen it a bit.


I'd loosen you.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 16, 2022)

Rrrribbit!
Rrrribbit!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 16, 2022)

*Another* way to make ashes, I guess


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 16, 2022)

bad kitty!


----------



## impeeza (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 327486


So that must be you on the right. Green suits you.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## KimKong (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 327507


It's like the dog shit in a paper bag set on fire... _butt_ Scottish!?!1


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

Is this Dedenne?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

CaT sAcraifiCes iTsElF tO pRoTecc HooMan from  DeAdlY gAyNiFicAtoR bEam oF lIgHt


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

This tree has a better body shape than most girls in my hood...




Peckers banging tree holes


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

Had to read twice


----------



## impeeza (Sep 17, 2022)

*G!!! *


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2022)

*If you believe certain conspiracy theories, replace water in this recipe with graphene oxide.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

Well, Women wanted to be treated equally, no?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

Incoming deletion 




This made me laugh more than it should have.
Imagine a subreddit with over 1K members, but every member has my kind of humor. It's called *r/ElCalifato* after our sub *r/Mújico* got raided by police and special investigations agents. True story.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 327577
> 
> Well, Women wanted to be treated equally, no?


Serious incel vibes, bro.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

Veho said:


> Serious incel vibes, bro.


I'm your bro?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I'm your bro?


You're _a _bro.


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

This is why the King™ needs help with everyone doing everything for him?



Spoiler: Context:



LOOK MA! NO HANDS! MOM?! MOOOOOM!?!?11


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 17, 2022)

Happens..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 327678


Feet?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Feet?


So, you have a _feet_ish?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> So, you have a _feet_ish?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


You want me to kick you in the plums?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You want me to kick you in the plums?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


Cum  here to cool you down..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Dragons (Sep 18, 2022)

I apologize if this is not in right topic this player was my opponent I had take screen shot


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)

Yummy!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 327781
> Yummy!


ants are one of the highest source of proteins


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> ants are one of the highest source of proteins





*Add 'em up!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2022)

but&hey_at_least_we_had_some_laughs.gif


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 18, 2022)

lol


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 18, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 327804


I thought at first that was the schedule for a single channel..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2022)

OMG!!! DID THE SIMPSONS STRIKE AGAIN?!!?!?!?!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 19, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 327839


Dude, her eyes are on two different oceans.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 19, 2022)

_Tits_ is gold... *huh? Get it?* _This/Tits... _








But for real tho... what Company makes lesbians?

ACME?
China?


----------



## impeeza (Sep 19, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 327785
> 
> lol


New level of "friend zone"


----------



## impeeza (Sep 19, 2022)

Lt. Michi


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Dude, her eyes are on two different oceans.


Kids these days don't even remember Lola, smdh


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 19, 2022)

And on the other hand..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 20, 2022)

You can't cook pasta? How about Rice?


----------



## impeeza (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


The guy on our left is seeing 5 guys tied to the railroad?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 20, 2022)

Please excuse @321Marc, apparently he's retarded 
Or just Americans not understanding UK English?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 20, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 328063


Except Gotham City is anything but sunny. Unless he has a tanning bed in his batcave..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Except Gotham City is anything but sunny. Unless he has a tanning bed in his batcave..


Yes, yes, my first thought exactly.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Except Gotham City is anything but sunny. Unless he has a tanning bed in his batcave..


It's not a tan, it's grime from all the smog and pollution.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Ah! A picture that could save you from a thousand screams..


----------



## impeeza (Sep 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I am peeing a little. my poor cat awake from the loud laugh.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 20, 2022)

@Veho!


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 20, 2022)

Veho said:


>


What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen Yellow-billed Cuckoo?


----------



## impeeza (Sep 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen Yellow-billed Cuckoo?


35 K/H


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 20, 2022)

impeeza said:


> 35 K/H


European or African Yellow-billed Cuckoos?


----------



## impeeza (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)

@SG854 Though your pfp looks more close to the source material..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 21, 2022)

That's Kim, from _*Girls Generation*_ or something.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 21, 2022)

Areola Adriana Grande Glande


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2022)

Ariela Grande?


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> @Veho!


I don't care if you actually believe the bullshit outrage bait you keep reposting from whatever trash heap you found it on, or if you genuinely think it's funny, but content like it and the "discussion" it generates doesn't belong here. You can try to post it in the politics section, it's where garbage like that belongs, but it will probably be deleted as low effort trolling.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 21, 2022)

Veho said:


> I don't care if you actually believe the bullshit outrage bait you keep reposting from whatever trash heap you found it on, or if you genuinely think it's funny, but content like it and the "discussion" it generates doesn't belong here. You can try to post it in the politics section, it's where garbage like that belongs, but it will probably be deleted as low effort trolling.


If I understood correctly, you're telling me: "_Troll Harde_r" ?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> If I understood correctly, you're telling me: "_Troll Harde_r" ?


Try and see what happens.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 21, 2022)

Veho said:


> Try and see what happens.


Challenge accepted.
Spoiler Alert: Banning me from posting on this thread = Low Effort Moderation


----------



## impeeza (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 21, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Challenge accepted.
> Spoiler Alert: Banning me from posting on this thread = Low Effort Moderation


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 328146


Incoming pedant.
Even without the everybody that ever lived has died technicality (there are still several billion alive humans, same principle as statistically humans do not have two arms) then there are various heart replacements/assistants that eschew a pulse in favour of a constant flow.
https://www.popsci.com/science/article/2012-02/no-pulse-how-doctors-reinvented-human-heart/


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Challenge accepted.
> Spoiler Alert: Banning me from posting on this thread = Low Effort Moderation


So, Veho now is like your 3rd favorite Croatian? 


impeeza said:


> View attachment 328238


It is. It's literally on a hoodie, which is flat.


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Challenge accepted.
> Spoiler Alert: Banning me from posting on this thread = Low Effort Moderation


I prefer to call it "effective moderation"


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)

Took me a while too..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 21, 2022)

Veho said:


> I prefer to call it "effective moderation"


Oh, you've done it now Veho. I'm gonna report you to Croatian Police.
How about that!1?



CoolMe said:


> So, Veho now is like your 3rd favorite Croatian?


No. Just me being me.
Although... Croatia's ex-president is hot, so yeah, she'd be my first.
p1ngy would be second.
Veho in third.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I'm gonna report you to Croatian Police.


*He is* the Croatian police.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> *He is* the Croatian police.


Edit: FUCK THE POLICE!


----------



## impeeza (Sep 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> So, Veho now is like your 3rd favorite Croatian?
> 
> It is. It's literally on a hoodie, which is flat.


mine not, I am "pachoncito" I have a (big belly)


----------



## impeeza (Sep 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328247
> Took me a while too..


Yes have to look several times,


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328247
> Took me a while too..


Nice peaches.


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 21, 2022)

He went back to the future..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 22, 2022)

F for Respect


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> F for Respect
> View attachment 328269


Turty, perchance.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328288


Idk if you're doing it wrong, but I have a great relationship with naps and I trust them implicitly.


----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 23, 2022)

"Burly"


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 23, 2022)

o.......................k


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 23, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> o.......................k


Step aside, you're not burly.. Nor gay enough.


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328480


Duck DORK: "breaD IS Bad fOr DUcks It caUSEs a DISeASe CAlLEd aNgEl WiNg dOn'T fEed DUCkS BReAd UndeR any cIrCUMSTAnCeS EVeR"


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 328545


The ancient art of memes?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328703



I had a friend who someday get a call from my girlfriend asking for me, then he put the call on mute, turn to me and ask:  "hey buddy, where we are? (where I have to tell her what we are).

and on other moment, when she ask him to tell her where we are, he respond:   "I don't know where we are, give me 5 minutes and I will call you back telling you where we are...

that's is a friend!


----------



## impeeza (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2022)

I know it's about pics, but c'mon, this was funny.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 25, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I know it's about pics, but c'mon, this was funny.




Mad granny


----------



## impeeza (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 26, 2022)

Graphical definition of an Son**B****


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Graphical definition of an Son**B****
> 
> View attachment 328760


i dont get it


----------



## impeeza (Sep 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get it



once you bend a seal the seal is permanently damaged


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> once you bend a seal the seal is permanently damaged


ok.... what is that thing exactly?


----------



## impeeza (Sep 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> ok.... what is that thing exactly?



 its a motor head gasket is made from aluminium and aislant, so if you bend is useless


----------



## impeeza (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 328777



Specially none of this two:


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 26, 2022)

My TOC is Killing me:


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 27, 2022)

And I'm the crazy one 

PS: Yes, I fucking know.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 328939


----------



## Veho (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 328934


My precious!


JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 328935
> 
> And I'm the crazy one
> 
> PS: Yes, I fucking know.


This was just posted in the Meme Box..


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> This was just posted in the Meme Box..


Now everybody knows I don't go to that thread 

No, srsly.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 28, 2022)

Yarrr me hearties


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 28, 2022)

this is having a great sense of humor.


----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Sep 28, 2022)

*honk*


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 28, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## impeeza (Sep 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 329225


red lobster na, na na na red lobster!!


----------



## impeeza (Sep 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 329097


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 329235


She is included?


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 29, 2022)

impeeza said:


> She is included?


If by "she" you mean the sofa, then yes.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2022)

Step aside, turducken.


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 29, 2022)

*Describe the temp in one picture*
The picture:


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 29, 2022)

=============


JuanBaNaNa said:


> *Describe the temp in one picture*
> The picture:
> View attachment 329251


No capitalists?


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 29, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> *Describe the temp in one picture*
> The picture:
> View attachment 329251



 *F U*


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 29, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> *Describe the temp in one picture*
> The picture:
> View attachment 329251


Easy.. Fornicators + Sodomites+ Homosexuals = @JuanBaNaNa


----------



## CoolMe (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 29, 2022)

Warning, toy included


----------



## draftguy (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 30, 2022)

_Comes_ in all sizes..


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 329525


I see that you're back. Just in time.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## oofio (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 329525



I actually want to see that movie


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 1, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I actually want to see that movie


I think H20 was the last one I saw. Missed 5 since then  How've they been?


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I think H20 was the last one I saw. Missed 5 since then  How've they been?



I know how to kill him. Lemme fart in his face


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 1, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I know how to kill him. Lemme fart in his face


That's your answer to everything


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 1, 2022)

BTW I just saw this monstrosity on wikipedia, showing which Halloween films are related to each other, and which aren't. What a mess!


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> That's your answer to everything



Hey, I'm an OLD fart. Duh


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> BTW I just saw this monstrosity on wikipedia, showing which Halloween films are related to each other, and which aren't. What a mess!
> 
> View attachment 329569


I wonder if they have a graph like that for Texas Chainsaw Massacre movies. Shit's wild.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 1, 2022)

Things should be hard if the cops are filling the cuote with the friendly neighbor.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 2, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 329529


Jokes on him, I'm into that shit.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 2, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Hey, I'm an OLD fart. Duh


You're the opposite of a Smart Fella?
...
...
...
Fart Smella 
... _heh heh heh_...


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 329655


Objection!


----------



## impeeza (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 3, 2022)

Just, Why?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 329829


Long Life king of the birds (@CoolMe )!! 4.5 g.  that's almost weight nothing!. I just eat a piece of cheese of 50 g and was two bites !!!!


----------



## impeeza (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 3, 2022)

We found him:


----------



## impeeza (Oct 3, 2022)

And him


----------



## impeeza (Oct 3, 2022)

If you recognize them you're old as me.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 329841
> 
> If you recognize them you're old as me.


What??
Some people really have issues. And I always thought I was a weirdo…
Somehow this picture reminds me of the antagonists in Superman II – is this the correct association?


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> What??
> Some people really have issues. And I always thought I was a weirdo…
> Somehow this picture reminds me of the antagonists in Superman II – is this the correct association?


Yes. 
Couldn't find a better source: 



​Not sure why "dressing up and having fun with friends" is considered "having issues" but OK.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Oct 3, 2022)

Veho said:


> Yes.
> Couldn't find a better source:
> 
> View attachment 329867​


There is no really better source. I just searched the picture on my original BD of that movie. The scene is blurry – no matter what still picture one chooses.



> Not sure why "dressing up and having fun with friends" is considered "having issues" but OK.


You may file that under egocentric thinking; I compare the behavior + consequences to my own experiences… and more often than not there are contradictions.

Let's put it that way: If *I* was to behave like this in the middle of the city, I would end up in the loony bin. Behaving like this is risky in my opinion.
They literally(!) tried to kill me for acting way less weird (no, not an EOF-joke).


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> You may file that under egocentric thinking; I compare the behavior + consequences to my own experiences… and more often than not there are contradictions.
> 
> Let's put it that way: If *I* was to behave like this in the middle of the city, I would end up in the loony bin. Behaving like this is risky in my opinion.
> They literally(!) tried to kill me for acting way less weird (no, not an EOF-joke).



I guess context matters. 
The photo is from this year's Dragon Con, where you'd expect costumes and weirdos.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2022)

A bit of saliva will do the job...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 329891


Some "miracles" have a pretty straightforward (no pun intended) explanation.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 3, 2022)

*

*


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## trepp0 (Oct 3, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 327916


Kid named finger


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 4, 2022)

Looks like Peter Griffin


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 4, 2022)

DON'T SHOOT! I'M... BATMAN!


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 5, 2022)

The force 5 minutes more need.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 5, 2022)

best dad ever!


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330293


As with most deals with humans it was a bait and switch as well, and indeed possibly historical revisionism -- if nothing else peanut butter would not have been known as it is a new world plant and earliest domestication of those is some 7000 years where dogs have been doing for some 23000.

The likely accepted path is
Some wolf dies (possibly killed) with cubs, cubs get taken. Possibly also some mutant that thinks humans are cool (just like some humans have a parasite that makes them think cats are cool)
Whatever cubs grow up to be less aggressive to humans, and possibly featuring said mutant trait, get to be the ones that breed, the others get killed or maybe just neutered.
Repeat for 1000 generations, possibly kidnapping other wolf cubs from the wild throughout this (to say nothing of being trained to hunt their wild counterparts to extinction or near enough). Likely also multiple parallel strands as well but DNA evidence for that gets a bit harder.
Now we are in ancient human times. What happened in more modern times still...


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 6, 2022)

'Tis barely a scratch..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 6, 2022)

old tech is not hackeable


----------



## impeeza (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 6, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 330511


Herp derp, obviously from buffalo.


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330491


It's nuke-proof tho.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 6, 2022)

Veho said:


> It's nuke-proof tho.



But not EMF. which comes beforehand.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330542


Nice headline, but what's with the photo of a blank grey wall?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 6, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> but what's with the photo of a blank grey wall?


That's it, the invisibility effect finally worked!


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 6, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2022


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 330551



And nobody finds it weird that there were William Shatner masks just lying around ready to reuse. 




CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330562


Just don't try face jousting. 


Ouch.


----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2022)

Iron Deficiency Man:


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 330710


Here's a bigger version of the image in the tweet:


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 8, 2022)

================



Or milk..


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 8, 2022)

==================================


----------



## impeeza (Oct 8, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2022


----------



## Two_Fitty (Oct 8, 2022)

2-strokes forever


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2022)

Two_Fitty said:


> 2-strokes forever


unfunny


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 8, 2022)

Veho said:


>



LoL, that's me. Only it's more like 11 seconds.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> LoL, that's me. Only it's more like 11 seconds.


you have to be a japanese bird, right?
I've once heard that in japanese folklore, a bird forgets everything past 3 step (when they arent flying i guess)


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> you have to be a japanese bird, right?
> I've once heard that in japanese folklore, a bird forgets everything past 3 step (when they arent flying i guess)



Just apart of getting old my friend. Getting old....


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Just apart of getting old my friend. Getting old....


hhahaha, i laugh at you old fart 
Don't worry you won't remember about that in 11 seconds


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 8, 2022)

As I mentioned. I Love You All. You guys are the greatest.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 8, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2022



AncientBoi said:


> As I mentioned. I Love You All. You guys are the greatest.


 You love all these guys?


----------



## Two_Fitty (Oct 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> unfunny
> View attachment 330971


Extremely funny


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2022)

While I would generally go for four stroke (or raw explosions) for my crotch rockets, the whole "suck, squeeze, bang, blow" being better than some weird combo, then relevant/posting videos in pictures thread again


----------



## impeeza (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 330986



Hell No ! I already PAID them !


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 9, 2022)

Honey, you barely touched your cakeroach..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 9, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 331039


They just don't look like they were made from that mold.. Suspicious indeed.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> They just don't look like they were made from that mold.. Suspicious indeed.


Now that you mention it...


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 9, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Now that you mention it...


That's what'll come out of your bumhole when you eat too much chocolate. A very solid brownie..


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 9, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Bottoms are always thicc.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 9, 2022)

Not funny, but sad ;(




ta na ra na ra nara nara na na..

	Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2022



FAST6191 said:


> While I would generally go for four stroke (or raw explosions) for my crotch rockets, the whole "suck, squeeze, bang, blow" being better than some weird combo, then relevant/posting videos in pictures thread again



I used to ride a 1978's Kawasaki KH 100, was a tinny beast, rode me for all my country. she finish his life as a farmer motorcycle used to deliver farm produce   good retirement 

some of my pictures:
https://bikepics.com/CI/members/impeeza


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2022)

Veho said:


>


GET IN THE RED VAN


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 9, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 9, 2022


----------



## impeeza (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 9, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 331136


I'm sold if it's guaranteed that it can charge my brain's battery overnight.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I'm sold if it's guaranteed that it can charge my brain's battery overnight.


Yes it can, but sadly it's already "swollen" 





	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2022

Just compiled and start The Legend of Zelda (3) - a link to the past, for the switch, but some @JuanBaNaNa take over Hyrule,  what I should to do?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 10, 2022)

Good-byyyyyyeeeeeeee...!




	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2022



impeeza said:


> Just compiled and start The Legend of Zelda (3) - a link to the past, for the switch, but some @JuanBaNaNa take over Hyrule, what I should to do?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Good-byyyyyyeeeeeeee...!
> View attachment 331203


What happens then, will it turn everyone who took the shot _gay_?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)

======
@JuanBaNaNa You're either too late for sleep, or you woke up too early for some reason..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> @JuanBaNaNa You're either too late for sleep, or you woke up too early for some reason


@CoolMe I woke up in a bad condition today. Slept all noon.
Not feeling good nor sleepy.

But this one somehow made me giggle:




(which I was about to post anyway)

	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2022

I hate the new automerge.
Anyway, 33 minutes later, here it goes.




	Post automatically merged: Oct 10, 2022

Oh no, another one merged.
Anyway:


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)

Technically correct.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 10, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> @CoolMe I woke up in a bad condition today. Slept all noon.
> Not feeling good nor sleepy.
> 
> But this one somehow made me giggle:
> ...


2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!, 2001!!

ps. she turned 21 on 2001


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 331201


Mine has recently upgraded apparently, can now also produce plasma.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)

=======


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 331205
> ======
> @JuanBaNaNa You're either too late for sleep, or you woke up too early for some reason..


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 10, 2022)

*art work?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 331286
> *art work?


i laughed a good minute  
Then realised, wait... there's more than just panties there o.O


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2022



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 331286
> *art work?


More like fart work.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 11, 2022)

========


Veho said:


>


Who's keeping up with this mess?


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


The beetle car (from above) would love to *cutely* smash that car.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2022)

Videos in picture thread again but

and vaguest better do some actual picture/relevant


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2022)

But why are people disappearing though?
Whoever made this must be insane to think about cave systems when there's another more urgent problem.


	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2022



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 331490


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 331505
> 
> But why are people disappearing though?
> Whoever made this must be insane to think about cave systems when there's another more urgent problem.


I mean the top map was compiled by a conspiracy theorist and Bigfoot hunter that cherry picked only those disappearances and deaths which he refused to accept logical explanations for (such as "mauled by bears" for a disappearance in a bear sanctuary, and so on, including caves), so the "urgent problem" is kind of the skew of the top map.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> I mean the top map was compiled by a conspiracy theorist and Bigfoot hunter that cherry picked only those disappearances and deaths which he refused to accept logical explanations for (such as "mauled by bears" for a disappearance in a bear sanctuary, and so on, including caves), so the "urgent problem" is kind of the skew of the top map.


Did you got whooooshed?
or am I getting whooooshed?


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Did you got whooooshed?
> or am I getting whooooshed?


Mutual whooshing, methinks. 

The maps you posted are supposed to show a correlation between mysterious disappearances and large unexplored cave systems, implying the disappearances were simply people getting lost and dying in caves. 
You on the other hand were pretending to miss the point, for teh lulz.

So far so good. 

But I know for a fact that the top map doesn't represent all disappearances in the area, and on the other hand that a lot of those people(s bodies; tomayto tomahto) were subsequently found so no mystery there. I wanted to make a joke but it fell flat I guess.

Aaanyway. The disappearances aren't mysterious, but the caves aren't the culprit.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> I mean the top map was compiled by a conspiracy theorist and Bigfoot hunter that cherry picked only those disappearances and deaths which he refused to accept logical explanations for (such as "mauled by bears" for a disappearance in a bear sanctuary, and so on, including caves), so the "urgent problem" is kind of the skew of the top map.


BaNaNa is just a baiter.. and he certainly wasn't ready for someone to take this seriously, and "cross-examine" the presented material the way you did. This is why i don't take his posts seriously.. Shame on you, BaNaNa!


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> BaNaNa is just a baiter..


He's a master baiter.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 12, 2022)

Better watch out for that back.. 
====


Veho said:


> He's a master baiter.


He'll be reprimanded, i'll make sure of it.


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> He'll be reprimanded, i'll make sure of it.


Tell him he'll go blind if he does it too much.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> Tell him he'll go blind if he does it too much.


I'd just tell him, next time he does something like that i'll shove some chili powder down his bumhole.


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I'd just tell him, next time he does something like that i'll shove some chili powder down his bumhole.


Don't, he's into that kind of thing. It tingles


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> He's a master baiter.


I am?
You're giving me too much credit Veho.
That's why: "Did you got wooooshed?"
But then I thought you were wooooshing me by pretending to take my posts too serious...

Let me quote myself again:


JuanBaNaNa said:


> Hi Veho.
> Wait a minute... @Veho _thinks_ I take things seriously?
> 
> Dude, nooooo



Yes!


Veho said:


> Don't, he's into that kind of thing. It tingles




	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2022






	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2022

DAMN YOU AUTOMERGE!


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > He's a master baiter.
> ...


I think you may be missing the joke.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2022)

Veho said:


> I think you may be missing the joke.


Oh fuck, oh god, I got wooooshed!


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 12, 2022)

BaNaNA is sleep deprived, so his motor capabilities are not in the best shape right now (not that he ever was but)..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 13, 2022)

*Whiff


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 331625
> *Whiff


its... disturbing...
@Costello so...? that puke reaction emoji...?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 13, 2022)

=======


Noctosphere said:


> its... disturbing...


You're too soft, Nocto..


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You're too soft, Nocto..


That's what she said.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> That's what she said.





====
While we're still on topic:


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 13, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 331608


And yet the no use of the metric system almost cost the moon run,  when interacting with the rest of the world and parts needed to complete the job some measures was taken using the metric system and interpreted by local workers as imperial ones.  costing millions on reprocess.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 13, 2022)

impeeza said:


> And yet the no use of the metric system almost cost the moon run,  when interacting with the rest of the world and parts needed to complete the job some measures was taken using the metric system and interpreted by local workers as imperial ones.  costing millions on reprocess.


But Nazis used Metric, didn't they?


----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 13, 2022)

yumy!


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> Tell him he'll go blind if he does it too much.



uh hey, have you seen my glasses anywhere? Much appreciated if you do.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 13, 2022)

Fight! fight!, fight!, fight!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 13, 2022)

Fights?





WHERE? I DON'T SEE ANY!

EDIT: Just recognized those girls


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 13, 2022)

How about posting dans différent linguas sole perché puedes hacerlo?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 13, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 331743
> 
> How about posting dans différent linguas sole perché puedes hacerlo?


Soha nem adlak fel
Soha nem engedlek le
Soha nem fogok körbe futni
és sivatag téged


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2022)

English or banhammer... your choice


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2022)

_mmmhh_, _fee_... *WHAT!?*




	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2022




new automerge


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 14, 2022)

=============


JuanBaNaNa said:


>


Up yours! 
=================
The perfect haircut doesn't exis..


Veho said:


> View attachment 331793


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Up yours!


x2


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 14, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 331796
> 
> x2


Yea, *stop posting autoplaying videos this isn't your Facebook wall!* 
I never click on those regardless. But still, they shouldn't be here.
Again, bad BaNaNa!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Yea, *stop posting autoplaying videos this isn't your Facebook wall!*
> I never click on those regardless. But still, they shouldn't be here.
> Again, bad BaNaNa!


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 14, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


Good boi. now, you don't want the Croatian police come to hunt you down now would you?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Good boi. now, you don't want the Croatian police come to hunt you down now would you?


That'd be bad?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 14, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> That'd be bad?


I don't know.. you tell me.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I don't know.. you tell me.
> View attachment 331799


But he angry all the time.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 14, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> But he angry all the time.


You shitposting is not helping it either.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 14, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 331804


Oh, so this is where you got your degree in Banana-logy?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Oh, so this is where you got your degree in Banana-logy?


That's how I met your mother™


----------



## Veho (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 14, 2022)

M E T A V E R S E





	Post automatically merged: Oct 14, 2022


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 332000


I was once speaking to a guy that run the city services (kept grass down, trees trimmed, salt/CMA during snow...) when in the US and he said they had recently discovered an owl nest full of cat collars when taking down a tree.



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 331921


Didn't we have this discussion a few weeks ago
https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-1054#post-9930909
I don't know how much an appeal to things works vs providing a target but something to note.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> "Where am I gonna find a three-eyed frog?"



India.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 332040


on springfield


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 332049


Videos in picture thread again but it is an important office


----------



## Veho (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 16, 2022)

Are you part of the 60%?


----------



## Anfroid (Oct 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 332140 Are you part of the 60%?







Reminds me how Chisato changed after the other girl moved in.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 16, 2022)

Energy crisis solved yw


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332239


He doesn't need to work out, his body is already 100% perfect.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 16, 2022)

*For mountain dumps


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2022


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 17, 2022)

Costello. Puck reaction please!


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Now we certainly need that puke emoji ASAP!


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2022)

Spam cookies.  Spookies. 







We need puke rmoji etc etc.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 17, 2022)

Veho said:


> Spam cookies.  Spookies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we need it soon


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332417


Fuck that, it'd have to be at least Burger King.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 18, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 332526


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2022)

Veho said:


>


your thumb look... thin... and dumb


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> your thumb look... thin... and dumb


I'm like that all over, baby  



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332603


Well that's an ecumenical matter, innit?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 18, 2022)

=======


Veho said:


> Well that's an ecumenical matter, innit?


Well don't ask me, not really religious..


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 18, 2022)

https://www.openculture.com/2019/03...-in-the-margins-depict-bunnies-going-bad.html


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 18, 2022)

T-hug said:


> For all these turn up ya speakers!!!
> 
> 
> Star Wars Gangsta Rap -  Friggin Hilarious
> ...


It fucks me up that this thread is three years older than me.


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> https://www.openculture.com/2019/03...-in-the-margins-depict-bunnies-going-bad.html


And people think The Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog was made up. England was plagued with some vicious lagomorphs back in ye olden times.


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 18, 2022)

Veho said:


> And people think The Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog was made up. England was plagued with some vicious lagomorphs back in ye olden times.


Kind of like especially for instance,as an example Aesop's Tortoise and the Hare ancient,mythical fairy tale fable book novel,Universal Studios/Walter Disney's Oswald the Lucky Rabbit,Epic Games's Jazz Jackrabbit,Warner Bros.'s Bugs Bunny,TMS/Amblin/DiC/Entertainment's Animaniacs,Broodal's in Nintendo's Super Mario Odyssey,UbiSoft's Rayman/Raving Rabidds. Human hybrids chimeras almost like in Nintendo's MOTHER 3. Sega's scrapped(character Feels the Rabbit) videogame series industry fictional,cartoony,antropomorphic,lagomorph/lapine,male/female,rabbits,aliens possibly from outter space or rather symbolically living in symbiosis within us like humans and Gungans from Star Wars prequels trilogy saga movie series Hollywood Film Industry. I don't know who's looking weirder Donny Dharko(telepathic superpowers likewise mythical Mothman) or that ancient,mythical,feudal,medieval rabbits? Were those rabbits drawn by Aesop's geneaological symbolical tree descendants(I guess Aesop was their ancient Greek European ancestor). South Park. Nintendo Pokemon. Chris Chan's Sonichu the Hedgemouse(Mouse+Hedgehog fusion like in Dragon Ball Z). Disney's Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 18, 2022)

=====


Luke94 said:


> Kind of like especially for instance,as an example Aesop's Tortoise and the Hare ancient,mythical fairy tale fable book novel,Universal Studios/Walter Disney's Oswald the Lucky Rabbit,Epic Games's Jazz Jackrabbit,Warner Bros.'s Bugs Bunny,TMS/Amblin/DiC/Entertainment's Animaniacs,Broodal's in Nintendo's Super Mario Odyssey,UbiSoft's Rayman/Raving Rabidds. Human hybrids chimeras almost like in Nintendo's MOTHER 3. Sega's scrapped(character Feels the Rabbit) videogame series industry fictional,cartoony,antropomorphic,lagomorph/lapine,male/female,rabbits,aliens possibly from outter space or rather symbolically living in symbiosis within us like humans and Gungans from Star Wars prequels trilogy saga movie series Hollywood Film Industry. I don't know who's looking weirder Donny Dharko(telepathic superpowers likewise mythical Mothman) or that ancient,mythical,feudal,medieval rabbits? Were those rabbits drawn by Aesop's geneaological symbolical tree descendants(I guess Aesop was their ancient Greek European ancestor). South Park. Nintendo Pokemon. Chris Chan's Sonichu the Hedgemouse(Mouse+Hedgehog fusion like in Dragon Ball Z). Disney's Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


Tf did i just read?


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 332612
> =====
> 
> Tf did i just read?


Random popculture comparisons?


----------



## impeeza (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 18, 2022)

====


impeeza said:


> View attachment 332618


What's up with that lime?


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 18, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2022

This one's a bit deep, but I think I've figured it out.


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 19, 2022)

More old school,traditional,retro,nostalgia,old fashioned popcultural references. I guess those lagomorphs were as fictional(especially these days,nowadays for instance,as an example Marvel Cinematic Universe Doctor Strange Multiverse of Madness-it doesn't has to go that way from fiction to become real) as characters in H.P. Lovecraft book novels.
I guess mortals(human/mankind in history)medieval book writters were smoking lots of drugs(weed).
https://www.mentalfloss.com/posts/medieval-killer-rabbits
That bipedal rabbit with that axe reminds me of Nintendo's Koopa Troopa from original Super Mario Bros.(NES Era-of Nintendo hardware business). I have to admit medieval people had weird sense of humor.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 19, 2022)

I have several questions.. 
=======


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 19, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2022




FU auto merge!


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 20, 2022)

It's something that Sonic Retro Forum Community Members wouldn't like to discuss anymore,no more.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 20, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022

Bumpty-do


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Vila_ (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 21, 2022)

https://www.reddit.com/user/kamengu...ter_kath_soucie_facebook_conversation_part_1/


----------



## impeeza (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 21, 2022)

Weren’t they looking both like medieval Lola Bunny and Bugs Bunny symbolical rebel chaos,anarchy,revolution,evolution in nutshell of human/mankind?
Donald Mustard as Donald Duck.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 21, 2022)

Luke94 said:


>


The Google Image download button is not working, huh.. 
=======


----------



## impeeza (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Oct 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 333031


Look up Trojan games. As I am post a video below I will skip that here.


SG854 said:


>



Would prefer a


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 333009


I've always believed that when I'm dead I'll wander and discover the entire Universe as a ghost. That's literally my only hope for living.
It'd be nice!


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 22, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I've always believed that when I'm dead I'll wander and discover the entire Universe as a ghost. That's literally my only hope for living.
> It'd be nice!


Or you could be a wandering _gay_ ghost..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Or you could be a wandering _gay_ ghost..


post feet pictures.

Kourtney's


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 22, 2022)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 22, 2022)

https://memegenerator.net/instance/...-is-now-for-sale-however-it-hasnt-been-tested




https://imgflip.com/i/4d8e41




https://memegenerator.net/instance/...jackrabbit-is-the-number-one-videogame-of-all


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2022


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 23, 2022)

In that case I have to keep fighting(just only for self defence to survive) with them by loudly listening to Unreal Tournament OST,Jazz Jackrabbit 1 & 2 OST with those who would be listening to Fortnite Battle Royale war trolling/annoying likewise Bugs Bunny.
But in more traditional(not exactly ancient,mythical way),quite modern(which means more modernized arsenal),innovative,old fashioned,old school,retro,nostalgia(pre-Fortnite Battle Royale videogame era,but in reality not virtual digital,cyber,internet,online entertainment)ways.
That would be epic,symbolic human/mankind history(of planet Earth Milkyway galaxy since estimate circa Anno Domini of year of 2022 past day,present day,future day).








There would be possibly no other choice,but treat rather as just only my funny joke.









Speaking of Sonic the Hedgehog(cartoony,fictional,antropomorphic,humanoid,bipedal animal,carnivour,male alien).
Imposters(especially females for instance,as an example these days,nowadays).
https://www.slashfilm.com/966426/wh...animated-movies-and-how-hollywood-can-fix-it/


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 23, 2022)

======


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 333449
> ======
> View attachment 333450


In case of original Merrie Melodies during World War 2 Era Bugs Bunny fighting Japanazi soldiers ice creams were symbolically explosivesly delicious(literally). Or even Bull shooting horns(cartoon logic).


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 23, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> In case of original Merrie Melodies during World War 2 Era Bugs Bunny fighting Japanazi soldiers ice creams were symbolically explosivesly delicious(literally). Or even Bull shooting horns(cartoon logic).


No disrespect but, i'm not sure what you're talking about. 
==


----------



## Veho (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> No disrespect but, i'm not sure what you're talking about.
> ==
> View attachment 333455


About that gun in candy bar foil package.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 23, 2022)

And I thought I was fugly!


----------



## impeeza (Oct 23, 2022)

That's having balls.


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 23, 2022)

Do you think it might be her Halloween costume?
It's looking both scary and cute at the same time.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 24, 2022)

When you are screw but enjoying it!


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 24, 2022)

https://knowyourmeme.com/photos/976292-90s-nostalgia


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 24, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 333644


Took me a second.. 
========


----------



## impeeza (Oct 24, 2022)

Had bad news for you, even the fresh water have life on it, microorganism, the only water what haven't it is the distilled water, and is no so good for you.

Make me think about some extremist monks what decide to do not damage any life on earth (beside the self own) and let himself fall to death because do not ingest food and get in trance trying to no breath (to not kill life on air)


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 333543


Heyyy. You stole that from me. And you changed the picture I had on it !


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 333616
> 
> Had bad news for you, even the fresh water have life on it, microorganism, the only water what haven't it is the distilled water, and is no so good for you.
> 
> Make me think about some extremist monks what decide to do not damage any life on earth (beside the self own) and let himself fall to death because do not ingest food and get in trance trying to no breath (to not kill life on air)


----------



## impeeza (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 333674



I think @The Catboy  been around there


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2022)

Videos once more in pictures thread but it not even only days of old when knights were bold


----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 333645


*dad electrocutes cat* 
"I told you I didn't want a fucking cat."


----------



## impeeza (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 333715


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 333726



Where's the MEN?


----------



## impeeza (Oct 24, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Where's the MEN?


behind the ladies


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> behind the ladies



Yuk. women


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 24, 2022)

https://www.neatoshop.com/product/Dont-Call-Me-Doll
Kath Soucie she did great job,piece of work she's the best female elder Hollywood celebrity.
Lola Bunny she's looking cute when she's angry.
Especially by voicing her.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 24, 2022)

====


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2022)

BONSAI   KITTENS


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 25, 2022)

===


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 333843


Hail hydra


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 333843


Cthulhu lives.. 
=====



===


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 333967


Let us to know when you funeral will be, I like to attend (via zoom)

What a coincidence!  I a looking to House M.D. Papa's Boy episode Just now.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 25, 2022)

===


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 26, 2022)

=====


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 26, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 334055


I feel attacked tbh


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 333589
> 
> When you are screw but enjoying it!


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>



Lledepupeco (llevados del putas pero contentos)  something like demon is taking you but you are having a great time.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Lledepupeco (llevados del putas pero contentos)  something like demon is taking you but you are having a great time.


You're, sorta right in the translation.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 26, 2022)

=======


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 27, 2022)

*For all dick vein enthusiasts.. 
=====



Love smells.


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 27, 2022)

=====


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 27, 2022)

=====


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 27, 2022)

Ladies and gentlemen... and othxrs.

The Evolution of Propaganda™







	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2022



Harry wanted to name his kids Ana and Lingus, but Ginny had a better idea. Regardless, she couldn't understand why.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 27, 2022)

===


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 27, 2022)

===


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 334286


Related


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 28, 2022)

====


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 28, 2022)

====


----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 28, 2022)

=====


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 28, 2022)

┐⁠(⁠´⁠ー⁠｀⁠)⁠┌


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 334432
> ┐⁠(⁠´⁠ー⁠｀⁠)⁠┌



Eeeeewwww he pooped on the bed!


----------



## impeeza (Oct 28, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Eeeeewwww he pooped on the bed!


nop, his wife


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> nop, his wife



You sure it wasn't his BF?


----------



## impeeza (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 28, 2022)

This aged well.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 334436



Replace the word to "THIMK"

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2022



M4x1mumReZ said:


> This aged well.



Why thank y.... Oh you meant the post.

nvr mind.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 28, 2022)

=====


----------



## impeeza (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 29, 2022)

Incredible!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 334512
> 
> Incredible!


they found his skeleton???


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> they found his skeleton???


Duh! Obviously!


----------



## impeeza (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 29, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2022

*Kennedy Kennedy
John Kennedy Kennedy Kennedy *​





Wait a minute... 
How come I didn't realized!? 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2022


----------



## impeeza (Oct 29, 2022)

I really don't know if videos belong to here, but I almost pee my self:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 29, 2022)

impeeza said:


> I really don't know if videos belong to here, but I almost pee my self:
> View attachment 334524


Maybe?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 29, 2022)

===


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 29, 2022)

Alas, poor YoErick


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 29, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Alas, poor YoErick


Is that really thing though? I don't use FB.. 
===


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Is that really thing though? I don't use FB..


Apparently it is:


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 29, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Apparently it is:


Isn't that the old FB UI?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Isn't that the old FB UI?


Thought you didn't used FB?


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 29, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Thought you didn't used FB?


"I don't use FB" as in currently, and it has been the case for a few years now. I did not say i never used it..
====


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 29, 2022)

Rainbow Fish's thought of the day:


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 30, 2022)

==


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 334862
> ==
> View attachment 334861



Hey, I'm the only one allowed to be naked on here


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 30, 2022)

====


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 30, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> View attachment 334877


Mmmkay.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 30, 2022

Bumpty-do


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 30, 2022)

=====


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 31, 2022)

got hungry

	Post automatically merged: Oct 31, 2022

https://gbatemp.net/posts/9982811/


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 31, 2022)

====


----------



## impeeza (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 335021
> ====
> View attachment 335022



Noice Bong


----------



## impeeza (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 31, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 335027



uh, No Pickles please.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Oct 31, 2022)

===


----------



## impeeza (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 334875
> ====
> View attachment 334876


British moment.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

Oh the human stupidity.  the same was done on the local park, some months later all the place had to be rebuilt because the floor's bricks get raised by the temperature changes and all the streets and walkways get unusable.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)

DIA DE MUERTOS FOR THE WIN





Muertos? Cuando quieran se los entierro.
(Translation: Happy Halloween)


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> DIA DE MUERTOS FOR THE WIN
> 
> 
> View attachment 335113
> ...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 335118


A hippo violation?  Poor hippo


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 331204


Zarathustra is my guide too


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Zarathustra is my guide too


...
...



​


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>



Never heard of electric typewriters?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)

Veho said:


> Never heard of electric typewriters?



I own one  

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2022


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I own one


Ah, so you're just posting porn pics because they tickle you?  




JuanBaNaNa said:


>



She's showing her knees, the harlot


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2022)

Page #1100 soon


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>



Oh the fond memories of the last pic in that series 

But nowadays it just means I gottta get up n go p. Again


----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

Only if you're as old as me will understand


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 335124
> 
> Only if you're as old as me will understand


Do the rest of the world calls Michi's "Michi" too?


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Do the rest of the world calls Michi's "Michi" too?


Yep, Michi is michi and michi will be


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Yep, Michi is michi and michi will be


Nice!


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

1100!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)

Petition to make #1100 all Michis!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


Very funny knees?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Very funny knees?


THOSE ARE KNEES!?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> THOSE ARE KNEES!?


Uh, no, actually they're knoobs.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Uh, no, actually they're knoobs.


Quite boners, right?
I meant, boney... bone-y...
argh


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




The Mother Michi.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


That meme ;and the person in it, is _gay.. _Just like you!


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 1, 2022)

===



Cthulhu lives..


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 334119





CoolMe said:


> View attachment 334227


=======


impeeza said:


> View attachment 335215





impeeza said:


> View attachment 335221



Sorry to be that guy, but these were posted just 4 pages ago..


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

yes, you are right,  the Alzheimer is kicking today.

so, a new for today:


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 1, 2022)

Ready for post #22000?


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 335243



[shoots @impeeza to make sure it doesn't happen]


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

I am a Resistant bacteria, so...


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 1, 2022)

Me making the 22,000nd mark to make sure it does happen.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 335249



That's not a male. Come here off to the side... I'll show you a Male.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

male - emale?


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 1, 2022)

mmmmm chicken carbonara. Oops. wrong place. bye


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 1, 2022)

===


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)

WTF!


----------



## godreborn (Nov 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> WTF!
> View attachment 335276


the funny yet said thing is that, from what I understand, blockbuster could've bought netflix, but the higher ups didn't think that was the future.  I hope every last one of them was fired, because they obviously don't understand the market.  it should've been obvious that people would prefer something easy, to where you didn't have to devote part of their day just to return a video.  talk about some dumb shits.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the funny yet said thing is that, from what I understand, blockbuster could've bought netflix, but the higher ups didn't think that was the future.  I hope every last one of them was fired, because they obviously don't understand the market.  it should've been obvious that people would prefer something easy, to where you didn't have to devote part of their day just to return a video.  talk about some dumb shits.



I like them 'cause they were real real close to my home back then.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the funny yet said thing is that, from what I understand, blockbuster could've bought netflix, but the higher ups didn't think that was the future.  I hope every last one of them was fired, because they obviously don't understand the market.  it should've been obvious that people would prefer something easy, to where you didn't have to devote part of their day just to return a video.  talk about some dumb shits.


Remember when everyone thought VHS was the future?
Remember when everyone said Laserdisc was the future?
Then remember when everyone said DVD was the future?
Then remember how everyone said Cassettes were the future?
Then remember how everyone said CD's were the future?
And after that they said MP3 was the future (refuses to die I guess)?

I'm aware of the Bluckbuster fiasco, but this is just a slap to it's long gone face.
Also, I can't wait for piracy to finally end streaming services, they suck.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 1, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I like them 'cause they were real real close to my home back then.


I won the snes division of their blockbuster world championship.  it was only a state winning, I had no chance nationwide.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 1, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I like them 'cause they were real real close to my home back then.


I had one next to my street too!
Used to buy lottery tickets, rent SNES games and interchange VHS movies, old movies + difference = newer movie!


----------



## godreborn (Nov 1, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Remember when everyone thought VHS was the future?
> Remember when everyone said Laserdisc was the future?
> Then remember when everyone said DVD was the future?
> Then remember how everyone said Cassettes were the future?
> ...


well, I have a data cap, so I can't even do streaming without it causing a problem.  when I get the pokemon switch this Friday, I won't be able to download everything (I'm digital), so it will take two months to get everything.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

For me, blockbuster was only one on town, on the richest side but we had "betavideo" (yeah betamax) all around the citie and on my neighbor was the blast,. You can rent videos, music, video games for almost any console and you also can buy a "legal" (wink) copy of them


----------



## godreborn (Nov 1, 2022)

beta.  lmao.  my parents bought a beta a long time ago, thinking it would be the next big thing.  from what I've heard, beta was far superior to vhs, and the tapes were bigger, but sony was afraid of piracy (sound familiar???), so you couldn't get many movies and tv shows on beta.  places like blockbuster killed the brand.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> For me, blockbuster was only one on town, on the richest side but we had "betavideo" (yeah betamax) all around the citie and on my neighbor was the blast,. You can rent videos, music, video games for almost any console and you also can buy a "legal" (wink) copy of them



the only thing I hated about them, was that there was no porn


----------



## godreborn (Nov 1, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> the only thing I hated about them, was that there was no porn


that's when you consult the computer, maybe you'll find an ass, but that was after hours of looking.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> beta.  lmao.  my parents bought a beta a long time ago, thinking it would be the next big thing.  from what I've heard, beta was far superior to vhs, and the tapes were bigger, but sony was afraid of piracy (sound familiar???), so you couldn't get many movies and tv shows on beta.  places like blockbuster killed the brand.


exaclty, and Sony ask a big buck license to use the product making a bad financial choice for any third party to go Beta, so VHS got the market even been inferior.

on BetaVideo you could rend Beta, VHS, super8 and laser disks


----------



## godreborn (Nov 1, 2022)

one of my friends used to work at pax, a cheap local television channel, I believe, and they used beta.  it was hilarious when the channel was down for several hours, as if he wasn't doing his job.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 1, 2022)

We watched the American Dad episode about the last Blockbuster, then started up Netflix and immediately saw them promoting this show. Blockbuster is so hot right now.

Gonna give the show a try tbh, we like the two main people and the guy from Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 1, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> We watched the American Dad episode about the last Blockbuster, then started up Netflix and immediately saw them promoting this show. Blockbuster is so hot right now.
> 
> Gonna give the show a try tbh, we like the two main people and the guy from Curb Your Enthusiasm.


I have the series in sonarr.  searched for it.  it says the stuff will be available tomorrow, and the tvdb says it comes out on the 3rd.  we shall see.





	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2022

the funny thing is that this seems to be a netflix show poking fun of blockbuster execs for being so stupid.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 2, 2022)

===


----------



## impeeza (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 2, 2022)

===


----------



## impeeza (Nov 2, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2022

What happened  Veho?


----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2022


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 2, 2022)

===


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 3, 2022)

Ah yes, that movie 

Relevant?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 3, 2022)

===


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 335575



That's fine. As long as he doesn't go for the C O F F E E, then it's ok. 

Now if it were Tiramisu, there would be a fight.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 3, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> That's fine. As long as he doesn't go for the C O F F E E, then it's ok.
> 
> Now if it were Tiramisu, there would be a fight.


for the tiramisu will be war, and I bet I will win, no so unharmed but I will win.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 3, 2022)

impeeza said:


> for the tiramisu will be war, and I bet I will win, no so unharmed but I will win.



oh yeah? [kicks you in the canicas, and takes the tiramisu]


----------



## impeeza (Nov 3, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> oh yeah? [kicks you in the canicas, and takes the tiramisu]


humm, Michi is able to do, so I start to get worried.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 3, 2022


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm crying! 
Christina Aguilera in the 2000s!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 3, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> View attachment 335587



ReRead it @M4x1mumReZ 


You know why I don't. LoL

I put the ag-in-fag


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 3, 2022)

Sir, this is a Subway...


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Sir, this is a Subway...
> View attachment 335591



[while at school learning to read, looks up the word vagina to see what it is you're talking about]


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Sir, this is a Subway...
> View attachment 335591


Dry, chapped and crusty VS _LUSH AND MOIST_
How is this an argument in favor of Christianity?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 3, 2022)

Veho said:


> Dry, chapped and crusty VS _LUSH AND MOIST_
> How is this an argument in favor of Christianity?


The real question is, how's it sure it's daughter's looks like that?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 3, 2022)

===



===


JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 335591


The left one looks like Kourtney's.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 335659


Raw-doughing, eh?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2022





	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2022


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 335672


Im at a loss understanding that picture


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> Im at a loss understanding that picture


It's for that new HBO show, The Loss Of Us.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 4, 2022)

===


Veho said:


> It's for that new HBO show, The Loss Of Us.


I thought it was called the _Last of Ass_..


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I thought it was called the _Last of Ass_..


That's the porn parody.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Cthulhu lives..
> =====
> View attachment 333857
> ===
> View attachment 333858


Is that related to H.P. Lovecraft fictional book novels? It’s looking like he was junkman on high smoking lots of drugs. Probably he was first hippie after Indians.
It’s like something that might come out from Ukraine Europe in Chernobyl(literally not symbolically-I would shoot such ugly alien thing to self defence not just only myself,but someone else too).
Geez she’s so pretty. As it appears suddenly it was mysteriously leaked so suddenly. Such lovely beauty. Younger Kath Soucie voice actress.
She deserves secret,private bodyguard to provide her safety.
I don’t know what’s weirder genealogical tree symbols or H.P. Lovecraft book novels.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 4, 2022)

I don't know if it's the cold I'm going through right now, but everyone heard me laughing with a raspy voice


----------



## impeeza (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 4, 2022)

It cuts thru traffic alright..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 4, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2022




The most obvious cure is to pee on it.

FUCK AUTOMERGE!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 5, 2022)

==


----------



## impeeza (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 5, 2022)

Veho said:


> That's the porn parody.


Porn isn't supposed to make you laugh, you know?


----------



## mrdude (Nov 5, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Sir, this is a Subway...
> View attachment 335591


If that was Talor Swifts, you forgot to add the mayonnaise to it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 5, 2022)

mrdude said:


> If that was Talor Swifts, you forgot to add the mayonnaise to it.


Yo... share the sauce mayo!

EDIT: *OH WAIT!*

	Post automatically merged: Nov 5, 2022


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 5, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 335818


i'd hate to be that teen


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 5, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 335818


What drugs were these writers on when they wrote this article?


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> What drugs were these writers on when they wrote this article?


I don't think it's the same teen.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 5, 2022)

===


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 5, 2022)

Veho said:


> That's the porn parody.


Lies. There has not been such an entertainingly named porn parody in years.


CoolMe said:


> View attachment 335865


So she used a turkey baster to have a few kids young and is either in a polyamorous marriage (guess consummation of it is an archaic concept) with both sexes represented or is one of those secret lesbians that will come out after a divorce.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 5, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> What drugs were these writers on when they wrote this article?



Yea, Lemme have some a dat!


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> What drugs were these writers on when they wrote this article?


Ooh, ooh, I have a better one. I don't kniw what drugs the writers were on, but that teen, probably Viagra


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 5, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Lies. There has not been such an entertainingly named porn parody in years.


Maybe you're looking in the wrong places.. 


FAST6191 said:


> So she used a turkey baster to have a few kids young and is either in a polyamorous marriage (guess consummation of it is an archaic concept) with both sexes represented or is one of those secret lesbians that will come out after a divorce.


..while she's still a 19yo..


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Maybe you're looking in the wrong places..
> 
> ..while she's still a 19yo.


I used to have a release lister active monitoring for such things. No such luck.

Some start young there, indeed probably the better play in some ways.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 5, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 335907


Kachow!


----------



## Veho (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 5, 2022)

==


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 5, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> View attachment 335927


literally what i saw when i was 4 or 5
It was a much much bigger spider though
Since, I'm always watching inside the bowl before sitting
I'm 29, I still do it


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 6, 2022)

===


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 335949


Thought that was an actual dog


----------



## impeeza (Nov 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 335949
> ===
> View attachment 335950


Auuuuuu

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2022


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336042


Must've not had a whale of a good time


----------



## impeeza (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 6, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 336046


It won't be smiling for long though.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 6, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 336056



I can pass that QI test


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 6, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I can pass that QI test


Your IQ isn't that high enough to even spell "IQ".


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 6, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Your IQ isn't that high enough to even spell "IQ".


dumb, its IQ in french,,, everyone knows...


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 6, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Must've not had a whale of a good time


EOF so song?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 6, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> dumb, its IQ in french,,, everyone knows...


Well I didn't know.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 6, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Well I didn't know.


then you have low IQ


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 6, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> EOF so song?



My god, I have never heard of such a name for a song.  The 90s must've been a rough time (no pun intented).


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 6, 2022)

===


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 6, 2022)

Veho said:


>


THE CASA DE PAPIER


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 6, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> THE CASA DE PAPIER



Nope. It's:

CASA DE NOCTOSPHERE


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 6, 2022)

Can confirm


----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 7, 2022)

Later it is..


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336150
> Later it is..


It do be like that sometimes and by sometimes I mean all the time.

========AUTOMERGE, GO!====================


----------



## impeeza (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 7, 2022)

https://www.etsy.com/pl/listing/867974696/rick-astley-for-president-he-will-never


----------



## impeeza (Nov 7, 2022)

you get my vote if you send me a:




dino pie.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336172


Spiders Georg.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 7, 2022)

==


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 336188


EDIT: Checked and it was actually in the headline lol.


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 336188


He's growing it in a cage for safety. Imagine stumbling to the bathroom at 2AM and running dick-first into the devil's nettle.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)

This man is probably insane, dunno how well he's going to care for this plant.



Veho said:


> Imagine stumbling to the bathroom at 2AM and running dick-first into the devil's nettle.


Dicktality!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 7, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> This man is probably insane, dunno how well he's going to care for this plant.


literally water and sunlight?


	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2022



Veho said:


> Imagine stumbling to the bathroom at 2AM and running dick-first into the devil's nettle.


If it were me... would you suck the poison out of it? Or will you let ne die!?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> literally water and sunlight?


Yes. But just making sure not to get his hand accidentally caught in the plant.


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> If it were me... would you suck the poison out of it? Or will you let ne die!?


No need to be so drastic, you could just chop it off to stop the pain.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)

Veho said:


> No need to be so drastic, you could just chop it off to stop the pain.


JuanBaNaNa lost his banana in the process


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 7, 2022)

Veho said:


> No need to be so drastic, you could just chop it off to stop the pain.


Well, if it were you, I would aim at your face and shoot! And then I would hand you the knife so you can chop yours off.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 7, 2022)

Less shit-chat
More pics please


----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Less shit-chat
> More pics please


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 7, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I can pretty much tell that the headline was edited, but still very funny.


Nope, just googled in news section


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Nope, just googled in news sectionView attachment 336191


Okay, I've checked and I believe you.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 7, 2022)

impeeza said:


> you get my vote if you send me a:
> View attachment 336170
> 
> dino pie.



uh, may I have the tail part? Please?


----------



## impeeza (Nov 7, 2022)

Yes, you can!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 7, 2022)

===


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336194
> ===
> View attachment 336195


this one is more accurate


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> this one is more accurate
> View attachment 336196


This is so me


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 7, 2022)

https://knowyourmeme.com/photos/1242703-world-war-iii


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 7, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> this one is more accurate
> View attachment 336196


Nice MSPaint skills. 
==


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Nice MSPaint skills.
> ==
> View attachment 336197



or, let me help you with it. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2022

I'm just helping him @M4x1mumReZ Sheesh!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> or, let me help you with it.


Oh, it doesn't have micro-penis size on there, so don't worry..


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 7, 2022)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3pgc6y


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Oh, it doesn't have micro-penis size on there, so don't worry..



[Divorces you]


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 7, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I'm just helping him @M4x1mumReZ Sheesh!


----------



## impeeza (Nov 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 335811



Or may be not:


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 8, 2022)

Shooting from distance.
Taking shots aiming target got little bit dirty of wet grass dew. It has nothing to do with lemon flavoured carbonated drink Mountain Dew.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 8, 2022)

==


----------



## impeeza (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 336341


What if a forest fire happens.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 8, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> What if a forest fire happens.


will turn on happy flames


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> will turn on happy flames


Or maybe the forest will summon satan.


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 8, 2022)

what language is that?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> what language is that?


English. Why you ask?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 336046


==


impeeza said:


> View attachment 336341


Uh, sorry to be that guy *again*.. 
===


----------



## impeeza (Nov 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> ==
> 
> Uh, sorry to be that guy *again*..
> ===
> View attachment 336378


got good salary! congrats cat!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> got good salary! congrats cat!


Better than yours (most likely)


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> ==
> 
> Uh, sorry to be that guy *again*..
> ===
> View attachment 336378


----------



## impeeza (Nov 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Better than yours (most likely)


you are right! I am not so cute!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 8, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 336381


according to the same peoples identifying as "them", there are more than two genders... so.... 24$? 32$? 40$?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 8, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> according to the same peoples identifying as "them", there are more than two genders... so.... 24$? 32$? 40$?



AKCTCHUALLY there's more than 70 you sick fuck pronoun/genderphobe!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 8, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> AKCTCHUALLY there's more than 70 you sick fuck pronoun/genderphobe!


560$/month? noice...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2022)

Sure why not?
This just happened in r/crtgamming.




Hey! Dumb answer to dumb question ¯⁠\⁠_⁠(⁠ツ⁠)⁠_⁠/⁠¯


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> according to the same peoples identifying as "them", there are more than two genders... so.... 24$? 32$? 40$?


Since "gender" is completely imaginary you can have as many as you like.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2022)

Are we dumping on Elongated Muskrat? I'm in.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 9, 2022)

Veho said:


> Are we dumping on Elongated Muskrat? I'm in.
> 
> View attachment 336434
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Nov 9, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


Guy figured he wasn't using his Twitter account that much anyway, changed the name to Elon Musk and went out in a blaze of shitposting. Account reached 100k followers and then was suspended, of course.

===============AUTOMERGE GO================================


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 9, 2022)

==


----------



## impeeza (Nov 10, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022



CoolMe said:


> ==
> View attachment 336468


Tacobella?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 10, 2022)

The Michi's Klank


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336651


Bit arrogant to presume that, innit? The Museum of Failure is for notable failures only. Stuff people have actually heard of.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022



impeeza said:


> View attachment 336640
> The Michi's Klank


Ku Klux Kat?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336672


FAST springs to mind, and his posts with nested parentheses and footnotes to footnotes.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> FAST springs to mind, and his posts with nested parentheses and footnotes to footnotes.



He does do that  

I'd hate to see his review on "War an Peace" [the book]. Chapter by chapter


----------



## impeeza (Nov 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> Ku Klux Kat?


ho yeah Michi is the grandkitten


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 10, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 336686


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2022)

soon to page #1111


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> soon to page #1111


13 posts to go


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> 13 posts to go


12*


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 10, 2022)

11


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

10


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2022)

9


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 10, 2022)

8?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

7


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 10, 2022)

6... but we should stop as it could be considered as spam i think


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> 6... but we should stop as it could be considered as spam i think


Yeah, same here.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 10, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Yeah, same here.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022
> 
> View attachment 336703



I would definitely play that kinna game!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I would definitely play that kinna game!


Miyamoto has a wise choice of words lol.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 10, 2022)

SG854 said:


>


Super Methio Bros.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 10, 2022)

SG854 said:


>


You got any more of dem pixels? 
===


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You got any more of dem pixels?
> ===
> View attachment 336711



Totally agree


----------



## impeeza (Nov 11, 2022)

!!!!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336728



[checks my own. Just incase] Yuck


----------



## impeeza (Nov 11, 2022)

The 1111 page on the 11/11/22, that's have to mean something.


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2022)

Pic definitely not me, I have no qualms about being annoying.





impeeza said:


> The 1111 page on the 11/11/22, that's have to mean something.


It is the end of days.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 336763
> 
> Pic definitely not me, I have no qualms about being annoying.
> 
> ...


Notice how the bothered one is the only one here with teeth   remember kids, teeth are bad


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2022)

Mama Looigi said:


> Notice how the bothered one is the only one here with teeth   remember kids, teeth are bad


And eyes.
Eyes are bad  

Almost as bad as milk.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 336764


Hey, give him a break, he's been on _a lot_ of drugs. I mean _a lot_. Housekeeping is hard when you're off your face most of the time.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 11, 2022)

*BUT IT IS IF YOU HAVE A HEALTHY PANCREAS *





Imagine being American and paying for something your body creates naturally  
Fucking loosers ! 

LIKE PAYING FOR QUAKER OR EGGS.
I HAVE BOTH HANGING BETWEEN MY LEGS


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 336763
> 
> Pic definitely not me, I have no qualms about being annoying.
> 
> ...


Me, just me all the time.


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 336795


Butterface Boner Box?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 336794


My friend did have parents that installed a payphone in the house.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 11, 2022)

At my house the phone had a padlock on the dial disk.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> At my house the phone had a padlock on the dial disk.


Of what insane person would do such a thing?


----------



## impeeza (Nov 11, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Of what insane person would do such a thing?


a father tired of a large phone bill 
the padlock allow you to dial 9 only and emergency number here was 999 so...
The I build my first "blue box" so could dial using the handset


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 11, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> Butterface Boner Box?


What did you call me?? 
/s
==




*Againss*


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Yea, but i'm not so sure about the "software developer = steady job" part.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Yea, but i'm not so sure about the "software developer = steady job" part.


compared with uber food deliver... (or influencer, or tiktoker, or else)


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> compared with uber food deliver... (or influencer, or tiktoker, or else)


If those are considered "jobs", then sure.. 
==


----------



## impeeza (Nov 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> If those are considered "jobs", then sure..
> ==


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 12, 2022)

That explain a lot.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 13, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Polish people in 1939:


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 13, 2022)

Oh that feminine lagomorph boobies.



Royalty tities.



Sexy,hot videogame/computer game girls,babes.


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 13, 2022)

Veho said:


>



uh, would you do Me a favor n sharpen the pic a bit? I'm having trouble seeing it. Please.


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> uh, would you do Me a favor n sharpen the pic a bit? I'm having trouble seeing it. Please.


The picture is fine. You need more carrots in ya.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> uh, would you do Me a favor n sharpen the pic a bit? I'm having trouble seeing it. Please.


They make robots for everything now
https://vanceai.com/sharpen-ai/


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 13, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> They make robots for everything now
> https://vanceai.com/sharpen-ai/
> View attachment 337184



 Well I never! 

sorta 



It's  ENTERTAINMENT



And thank you for fixing it up @FAST6191


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 13, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Or it's weak eyesight 'cause you don't have any more of them pixels!
===


FAST6191 said:


> They make robots for everything now
> https://vanceai.com/sharpen-ai/
> View attachment 337184


Can't say it's any better than the (original) blurry one though.. the text looks funky, colors blend into one another..


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Or it's weak eyesight 'cause you don't have any more of them pixels!



There's plenty of pixels! More than enough! Look at that nice gradient, no blocks, no aliasing, everything is nice and smooth. 

Kids these days 



CoolMe said:


> Can't say it's any better than the (original) blurry one though.. the text looks funky, colors blend into one another..


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> There's plenty of pixels! More than enough! Look at that nice gradient, no blocks, no aliasing, everything is nice and smooth.
> 
> Kids these days
> 
> ...



Change the resolution to 1. 



Adults these days


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> There's plenty of pixels! More than enough! Look at that nice gradient, no blocks, no aliasing, everything is nice and smooth.


Maybe someone's the one who has weak eyesight..   


Veho said:


> View attachment 337186


Aye aye!


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Change the resolution to 1.


Here you go: 

.

​Unf, so crisp.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> Here you go:
> 
> .
> 
> ​Unf, so crisp.


Now _AncientBoi_ will order a new computer monitor, because he'll mistake it for a dead pixel.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 13, 2022)

Does it reminds you of fluffy penis/male genitals

?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 13, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Does it reminds you of fluffy penis/male genitals


Then that makes you the pervert.


Luke94 said:


> View attachment 337189?


I see a dog.  

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2022


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 13, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Does it reminds you of fluffy penis/male genitalsView attachment 337189?



AncientBoi is a confirmed prevert  !

Don't ask me how I know, I just know it for a fact


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 13, 2022)

hey, wait!, what?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 14, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




This is why the shampoo has instructions.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 337241
> 
> This is why the shampoo has instructions.


you know that on coffee cup at restaurant it is written "Caution : the content may be hot" because some stupid person sued the restaurant because... duh... the coffee was hot...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 14, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 337256


BONERland????
Yea, yea... been there multiple times...


----------



## impeeza (Nov 14, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 337256


That libanese Mia?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2022



Veho said:


>


I can't read any of that!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> you know that on coffee cup at restaurant it is written "Caution : the content may be hot" because some stupid person sued the restaurant because... duh... the coffee was hot...



Le "dum lawsuit" meme.
It's good to know McD's marketing works outside of just pushing crappy burgers on kids.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2022


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 337268



 uhhh,,, What's with the Hand in the freezer? 

Mr. Dahmer


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 14, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> uhhh,,, What's with the Hand in the freezer?


Thatsthejoke.jpg


----------



## impeeza (Nov 14, 2022)

Japanese Tech Vs  USA one.


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 337537


So I showed my ringpiece to an astronomer (haha I can see ur anus) but I am still not entirely sure why I should trust his opinion on the merits of Chicago style economics vs Austrian.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 15, 2022)

==


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2022)

I heard you like pixels, so screenshot:


----------



## impeeza (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 337590


OH THANK GOD THEY SPECIFIED THAT , for a moment I thought it was a speculum


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2022)

Aw, c'mon!


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Aw, c'mon!
> View attachment 337592


Yeah, c'mon! Plan B prevents the egg from implanting in the uterus, there's no baby involved. 

Plan B + Red Bull =


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2022)

Veho said:


> Yeah, c'mon! Plan B prevents the egg from implanting in the uterus, there's no baby involved.
> 
> Plan B + Red Bull =
> 
> View attachment 337595


I'm both intrigued and fascinated by the fact you always have a picture to point out something.


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2022)

I am a veritable repository of useless knowledge.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 15, 2022)

https://tenor.com/view/donald-duck-push-gif-4931907
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/richard-gere-gerbil-incident-story-fact-check
I guess it was mentioned in Family Guy.
Weird Hollywood fetishes in history of humans/mankind.


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 337633


Including sugar?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 15, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Including sugar?


No way, cocaine is one thing, but sugar is seriously bad for you


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 15, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> No way, cocaine is one thing, but sugar is seriously bad for you



[does 3 lines].... What are you guys talkin bout?


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 15, 2022)

Due to cardiac arrest organic heart atttack?


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 15, 2022)

omg, I hope that was sugar I did.

oops


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2022)

This brave man has an important survival message for us:


----------



## Veho (Nov 15, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> This brave man has an important survival message for us:
> View attachment 337693


Sexually transmitted creature follows you around forever? I've seen that movie.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 15, 2022)

Veho said:


> Sexually transmitted creature follows you around forever? I've seen that movie.
> 
> View attachment 337694


Those are girls kissing?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 16, 2022)

when you IQ is the same of the room temp (on ºC):


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 16, 2022)

It's funny because it's true:



doodlee dee doo


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> It's funny because it's true:
> View attachment 337759
> flanders


error with the image


----------



## impeeza (Nov 16, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> error with the image


fixed, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> It's funny because it's true:
> View attachment 337790
> doodlee dee doo


apparently, we are currently stuck with a Bob Pickton case in Montreal, a serial-killer of prostitute
For your record, Bob Pickton was a farmer in British Columbia who killed no less than 49 prostitutes in Vancouver and hid his crimes by feeding their bodies to his pigs


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 16, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 337820


It gets worse still. If you thought that wolves ending up as pugs was bad you have seen nothing on the selective breeding done to plants.


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 16, 2022)

Maculay Culkin/Kevin MacCallister when he was from in the past to be adult after shaving.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 16, 2022)

Main source material Know Your Meme.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 16, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 337961



They can Steal, ANY and ALL girls [yuck] around me.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 16, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Main source material Know Your Meme.


You rick roled me ;(



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 337961


yes, they will in a heartbeat


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 17, 2022)

The only sound I'm hearing is my laugh


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 17, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> The only sound I'm hearing is my laugh



Claustrophobia?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 17, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022

Sleep deprivation makes things funny!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 338307


Orgy!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

Tree + Orgy = Trorgy


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 17, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Tree + Orgy = Trorgy


The other trees are treeyeurs 'cause they're not participating..


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 17, 2022)

Or even Rolling Stone.
Also it looks like something out that would come out of Rick and Morty.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 338335


What about 'Hoes'?


----------



## impeeza (Nov 17, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> What about 'Hoes'?


they are sucking the hosés


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 17, 2022)

Is that Tom Hiddleston?


----------



## impeeza (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 338346



Dare I say, My Community


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 17, 2022)

Something about original Looney Tunes internet memes in nutshell.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 17, 2022)

You know. You got the idea. It's about music genre of entertainment/hobby in nutshell.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> You know. You got the idea. It's about music genre of entertainment/hobby in nutshell.


What's with all of these Sisyphus memes? I'm not familiar with Greek mythology.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 17, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> What's with all of these Sisyphus memes? I'm not familiar with Greek mythology.


there is a netfilx corean series about the myth


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> there is a netfilx corean series about the myth


Squid Game?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> there is a netfilx corean series about the myth


It's always Netflix that bring up the trends.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 17, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Squid Game?


nop, literaly: "sisyphus" a SciFi series a little entertainment


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> nop, literaly: "sisyphus" a SciFi series a little entertainment


Kind of Ridley Scott's modernized version of ancient religious,mythical politheistical book novel(not exactly fairy tale fable like in case of Aesop) movie(in that one particular form) adaptation of literature chronicles. Of Prometheus?


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 17, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Kind of Ridley Scott's modernized version of ancient religious,mythical politheistical book novel(not exactly fairy tale fable like in case of Aesop) movie(in that one particular form) adaptation of literature chronicles. Of Prometheus?



Was that "Mien Kamf"?


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 17, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Was that "Mien Kamf"?


Mein Kampf was written by Adolf Hitler.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022



Luke94 said:


> Kind of Ridley Scott's modernized version of ancient religious,mythical politheistical book novel(not exactly fairy tale fable like in case of Aesop) movie(in that one particular form) adaptation of literature chronicles. Of Prometheus?





impeeza said:


> nop, literaly: "sisyphus" a SciFi series a little entertainment


This one or that one?


It's looking almost like in Marvel Cinematic Universe Doctor Strange,Inception,Matrix.
It was translated from polish language into english language especially to you guys and gals to understand it of what I'm saying.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022

Human/mankind history in nutshell.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Mein Kampf was written by Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022
> 
> ...



the second video, the guy at 1:18
Is that the main caster from Squid Game?


----------



## impeeza (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 18, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2022


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> View attachment 338457
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2022
> 
> View attachment 338458


that frog's dick?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> that frog's dick?


Elaborate on that


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Elaborate on that


hum... err... well.. you see...?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> hum... err... well.. you see...?


You referring to the box?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 18, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> You referring to the box?


no... about whats inside


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 18, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> no... about whats inside


That's what I mean.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Elaborate on that


Kermit be all like


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 18, 2022)

RIP


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 18, 2022)

As it turned out King Sisyphus supose to be rather fictional character.
Would it be considered as being Drama Queen or Drama King as mentioning him? As something related to existential cyris in nutshell through human/mankind history?
From polish language into english translation.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 18, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> RIP
> View attachment 338478


Gone too soon. The world definitely needs some JC right now.. RIP! 


FAST6191 said:


> View attachment 338506


You mean, "that's not a video in a picture thread (again)" post? Shocking!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 18, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> RIP
> View attachment 338478


Literally @GhostLatte


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 18, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Literally @GhostLatte



Yup, that's his thing

[gets in the van]


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Nov 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 338511


While ethanol and benzoes amplify their effects, this is a question of dose (like in most cases). I can personally confirm that those two do not necessarily lead to death. The bigger problem I see is some kind of cross-tolerance and the higher chance of developing addiction to either or both – which is surely not fun.

Somebody should unpack the biochemical implications of this mixture of drugs. But then: Again: a question of dose. Maybe measuring the slightest trace of a drug counts as "abuse".

Finally: adding the usual doubts on any random picture on the internet.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 18, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Literally @GhostLatte


Get in the van


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 18, 2022)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van


Knew you was going to come along and say that lol.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 18, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Beerus sama!


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 19, 2022)

Did Koreans make some live-action movie named Sisyphus or rather TV mini-series in Netflix? Cool I heard something about based on H.P. Lovecraft book novels too(I guess something about fictional characters-I guess he was on high,junkman as delusional as his grandma-as delusional as Barbara Chandler).
Anyway consider it just only as cyber prank joke my own dark sense of humor jokes. Please?


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 19, 2022)

Or even about Jazz Jackrabbit 3D computer game.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 19, 2022)

Was he like John Connor from Terminator or rather Emmett Brown from Back to the Future.?


----------



## impeeza (Nov 19, 2022)

this is also offensive for you?  is a funny picture nothing else.


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2022)

impeeza said:


> this is also offensive for you?  is a funny picture nothing else.


If you're moaning about the picture that got deleted, have you tried thinking long and hard about why it could be considered inappropriate?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 20, 2022)

Oh my


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 20, 2022)

When security is the most important thing:
*

*

Only on my country!!!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2022

P.D. you can see it on maps:
https://www.google.com/maps/@6.2503...4!1seJJ8BvbWsdkQYOHG6r8hBQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 20, 2022)

There is no bad grammar and no "offensive" content on the image, please do not delete. It's just a funny image (I hope)


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 20, 2022)

Fuck off, Clippy.





	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2022


----------



## impeeza (Nov 21, 2022)

Made the mistake to show my new Jeep to my Granma


----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Nov 21, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 339052


*Wonderful picture!* Saved to HDD.

Somehow it made me remember various stories about Darwin Awards.
Non of the reactions seem to be fitting for this one, so "" will have to suffice.


----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Vila_ (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2022)

You know what, when he says the cat spoke to him of arcane knowledge ken only to the twisted rulers of Xibalba, I tend to believe him. I mean look at that cat. Look at it.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 22, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022

That t-shirt though.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 338980


wtf? 

Where's my puke/ew reaction!?!!


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 22, 2022)

God damnit, stupid automerge.





EDIT: Woah! Veho saved my post!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022



Veho said:


> View attachment 339293


To the D to the E, to the L-I-C-I-O-U-S


----------



## impeeza (Nov 22, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> God damnit, stupid automerge.
> 
> View attachment 339294
> 
> ...


Fútbol, is not bored...  wait, wait, I can't drink my beer, wait, this sport is... is... is...   ...    ...  less boring than Baseball


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Fútbol, is not bored...  wait, wait, I can't drink my beer, wait, this sport is... is... is...   ...    ...  less boring than Baseball


I was just about to say. 
Simpsons did the joke first, everyone is just repurposing it to football now that Qatar banned beer.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> I was just about to say.
> Simpsons did the joke first, everyone is just repurposing it to football now that Qatar banned beer.



SIMPSONS DID IT!


----------



## impeeza (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 339293


Stupid loser nerd does not have multiple partitions.

Alternatively as I am old then D was traditionally the optical drive, in which case wrong there little man as seems she is more a fan of the slots.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 339329


Model aeroplane fell apart


----------



## impeeza (Nov 22, 2022)

please do not let her to reproduce.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 339353
> please do not let her to reproduce.



Makes one wonder about the band

Pink Floyd.

Which I love.


----------



## Veho (Nov 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 339353
> please do not let her to reproduce.


What, because she doesn't know some obscure 70s pop band? Elitist much?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 339353
> please do not let her to reproduce.


I would go one further.
If she can't tell what the original is having listened to

then it is not worth pursuing, would also be the case if 8 bit renditions of such songs is not appreciated as an artistic endeavour. whole album done as such to save people a search

Anyway speaking of the fruitfulness of such a search


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 22, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> I would go one further.
> If she can't tell what the original is having listened to
> 
> then it is not worth pursuing, would also be the case if 8 bit renditions of such songs is not appreciated as an artistic endeavour. whole album done as such to save people a search
> ...




And I handsome Every Chance I get


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 22, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> And I handsome Every Chance I get


Just remember the put down the coffee next time. My sides almost split when you forgot and then told us about it.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> What, because she doesn't know some obscure 70s pop band? Elitist much?


You call them "obscure", "70s" & a "pop" band?? 
Bad @Veho


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You call them "obscure", "70s" & a "pop" band??
> Bad @Veho



Very Bad Veho


----------



## impeeza (Nov 22, 2022)

Mery Christmas to all (I know we aren't there yet  )

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022



Veho said:


> What, because she doesn't know some obscure 70s pop band? Elitist much?


obscure?  a little dark think I


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2022)

AaaAAaAhhHH-labama!




	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2022

Some girl in Reddit.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2022)

Beats the alternative though.



impeeza said:


> obscure?  a little dark think I


Obscure Side Of The Moon.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2022)

This YouTube thumbnail.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 23, 2022)

Not even seems a photoshop montage.


----------



## lwiz (Nov 23, 2022)

Veho said:


> Obscure Side Of The Moon.


Obscured by clouds


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> This YouTube thumbnail.
> View attachment 339467


The channel itself, and ones like it, are quite entertaining watching for what they can do with clapped out old manual machines. Just make sure nobody you like is either a precision engineer, tool room machinist or health and safety type if you do watch it with them.
From what I can tell from friends that went over there it is also pretty much the standard for that country, though some stuff is probably a bit staged as they figured out a hack that works for ze algorithm.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUH-YegsxUxe3ZJ5hKcDb5Q/videos


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> The channel itself, and ones like it, are quite entertaining watching for what they can do with clapped out old manual machines. Just make sure nobody you like is either a precision engineer, tool room machinist or health and safety type if you do watch it with them.
> From what I can tell from friends that went over there it is also pretty much the standard for that country, though some stuff is probably a bit staged as they figured out a hack that works for ze algorithm.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUH-YegsxUxe3ZJ5hKcDb5Q/videos



um... _what?_


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> um... _what?_


The thumbnail you showed it is from a real channel consistently doing real work (possibly plus some staged for clicks but then again so is every other restoration channel it seems). If people like restoration and engineering content (many seem to both inside engineering fields and in general if TV ratings are anything to go by) then I was linking it for those that wanted such a thing (though ze algorithm tends to spit it at people that watch that sort of thing to begin with, why many of their videos consistently have view counts that most other restoration and engineering channels would kill for).

We could ponder the nature of the images in question if you like; if you do a search for Bollywood DVD covers then the style of image montage becomes a bit more understandable, though I am sure art types would go back further still as the rush for perspective and realism did not happen so much in that part of the world (do a search for mughal art and you might see something that would end up as that).


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 23, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> The thumbnail you showed it is from a real channel consistently doing real work (possibly plus some staged for clicks but then again so is every other restoration channel it seems). If people like restoration and engineering content (many seem to both inside engineering fields and in general if TV ratings are anything to go by) then I was linking it for those that wanted such a thing (though ze algorithm tends to spit it at people that watch that sort of thing to begin with, why many of their videos consistently have view counts that most other restoration and engineering channels would kill for).
> 
> We could ponder the nature of the images in question if you like; if you do a search for Bollywood DVD covers then the style of image montage becomes a bit more understandable, though I am sure art types would go back further still as the rush for perspective and realism did not happen so much in that part of the world (do a search for mughal art and you might see something that would end up as that).


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)

lwiz said:


> Obscured by clouds


Underrated album imo. Same goes for AHM.


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 339486


Uh, 8 billion?


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Uh, 8 billion?


I know GDPR only applies to the European Union but you can never be too careful. Never!


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 23, 2022)

Sega SeXbox Series X.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)

=


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 339486


Is this one of those things where not handing it back gets me automatically on the naughty list?

This is the whole registering to vote thing all over again.


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2022)

Music produce-r. 






Guaranteed fresh.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 23, 2022)

Ivy95 as Tiara Boobowski cosplay.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Uh, 8 billion?


yea we get the 8 billion people on earth last month.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2022



Veho said:


> View attachment 339486


Easy, store the list on India or China and then the GDPR doesn't apply to you.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 23, 2022



JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 339474


Dope? Pedo?


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 23, 2022)

Breezie the Hedgehog-Robot in 3D CGI aesthetics.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)

Veho said:


> Music produce-r.
> 
> 
> View attachment 339494
> ...


Live veggie-mixing? Count me in.. 


impeeza said:


> yea we get the 8 billion people on heart last month.


Certainly not 8 billion Christians?? 
====


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 23, 2022)

Demonic Lori Jackrabbit inspired by Sonic the Hedgehog unofficial,creepypasta fangame of Sonic.EXE.


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 23, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 339530


I think that's what they meant by "white Christmas".


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2022)

Jizzmass


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)

==


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 23, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 339530


Those decorations are looking like penis/male genitals.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 23, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Those decorations are looking like penis/male genitals.


That's because they do.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 23, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Those decorations are looking like penis/male genitals.


Uh, no, they're actually palm trees.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 23, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Those decorations are looking like penis/male genitals.


yeah, that's the joke


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Uh, no, they're actually palm trees.


Or more like mushrooms even.


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 24, 2022)

Sonic the Hedgehog fans versus Jazz Jackrabbit fans.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 24, 2022)

Fortnite versus Paragon versus Jazz Jackrabbit.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 24, 2022)

=


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 24, 2022)

Unreal Tournament versus Fortnite Battle Royale.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 24, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Or more like mushrooms even.


No. It clearly looks like Jack Jazzrabbit vs Fortnite vs Battle Royal vs Sonic vs Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 24, 2022)

Angry German Kid.


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 24, 2022)

How is he seeing someone in that official Disneyland cosplay?
Speaking of Mickey Mouse.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 24, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> How is he seeing someone in that official Disneyland cosplay?
> Speaking of Mickey Mouse.


He wants to fuck that's for sure. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2022

**HEADPHONE WARNING*

*


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 25, 2022


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 25, 2022)

YouTube Kids TV in nutshell.
It’s like Adult Swim,but for children.


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 25, 2022)

Speaking about the shampoo needing instructions:


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 25, 2022)

one for all.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 25, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 339910
> 
> one for all.


Your garbage shall not pass.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 25, 2022)

The face of my Michi when already have his tummy full and I try to pet him.

Is like "don't f** me damn human, I don't need you anymore"


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

Spoiler: Maybe NSFW


----------



## impeeza (Nov 26, 2022)

Bonjour Michi


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2022)

This is awful!


Veho said:


>


Just 1 hole!?!


----------



## impeeza (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 339948
> 
> This is awful!
> 
> Just 1 hole!?!


Neither got it


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Neither got it


Do you get it?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Do you get it?


No. Wasn't part of the job.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> No. Wasn't part of the job.


What kind of job?
Manual job?   
Intellectual job?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> What kind of job?
> Manual job?
> Intellectual job?


Whatever job that is.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Whatever job that is.


That's the spirit!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> That's the spirit!


I know @JuanBaNaNa is interested into the "special" kind of jobs if you know what I mean. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Probably it would sound something like this


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 26, 2022)

==


----------



## impeeza (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2022)

Ooooh, I will never mature!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 26, 2022)

==


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 340061==
> View attachment 340062


Je suis désolée, je ne peux parler mon père a laisse moi.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Je suis désolée, je ne peux parler mon père a laisse moi.


C'est triste, désolé d'entendre ça. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2022



M4x1mumReZ said:


> C'est triste, désolé d'entendre ça.


That's sad, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Je suis désolée, je ne peux parler mon père a laisse moi.





M4x1mumReZ said:


> C'est triste, désolé d'entendre ça.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2022
> 
> ...




Just say Bonjur to "croisant" Michi:

View attachment 339936



impeeza said:


> View attachment 339936
> Bonjour Michi


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Just say Bonjur to "croisant" Michi:
> 
> View attachment 339936


Bonjour, monsieur.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 339936
> Bonjour Michi


Bonjour monsieur chat.


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

Okay guys gales or or reference back to funny picture. @JuanBaNaNa  especially you


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Us democrats l r right now.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Je suis désolée, je ne peux parler mon père a laisse moi.


Hate to break it to you but your "Francais" sucks! What you wrote doesn't make any sense.. 
But from what i'm gathering of what you meant to say is, It's either "je peux parle a mon pere..", or "je ne peux pas parler..".
Also the 2nd phrase is wrong, it's supposed to be : "pour laisser moi." i think..


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Hate to break it to you but your "Francais" sucks! What you wrote doesn't make any sense..
> But from what i'm gathering of what you meant to say is, It's either "je peux parle a mon pere..", or "je ne peux pas parler..".
> Also the 2nd phrase is wrong, it's supposed to be : "pour laisser moi." i think..


I'm pretty sure my french is right.
And the one that sucks more is... godreborn.


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I'm pretty sure my french is right.
> And the one that sucks more is... godreborn.


@godreborn his a## for a god must need himroid cream a lot.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Okay guys gales or or reference back to funny picture. @JuanBaNaNa  especially you


Um... what?


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Um... what?


To much bs. Joke pick please! O why bother you don't ever do what people want.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> To much bs. Joke pick please! O why bother you don't ever do what people want.


Ask him to put a banana in his ass, he will do it gladly and thats pretty much the only thing you can order him that he will actually obey


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Ask him to put a banana in his ass, he will do it gladly and thats pretty much the only thing you can order him that he will actually obey


you're not p1ngpong!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> you're not p1ngpong!


maybe not, but good at ping pong, thats pretty much the same


----------



## impeeza (Nov 26, 2022)

Somebody can explain to me ;(


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 340108
> Somebody can explain to me ;(


I know where this is going.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 26, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 340108
> Somebody can explain to me ;(


Soon to be _blacked_? 
=



*Murder cat.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 27, 2022)

*

*


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> *View attachment 340110*


??????????????????????????????


----------



## impeeza (Nov 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> ??????????????????????????????


before and after of Tania Raymonde (look at the middle of her)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Soon to be _blacked_?
> =
> View attachment 340109
> *Murder cat.


Kidding you not, a.girl in wheelchair posted a video somewhere, got filtered to Reddit... a fucking pitbull jumped to her house, cat tried to defend her, stupid pitbull killed the cat and started eating it.
The girl recorded it while screaming for help and nobody helped.

It was awful, fucking hate shitbulls and anyone breeding shitbulls.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Kidding you not, a.girl in wheelchair posted a video somewhere, got filtered to Reddit... a fucking pitbull jumped to her house, cat tried to defend her, stupid pitbull killed the cat and started eating it.
> The girl recorded it while screaming for help and nobody helped.
> 
> It was awful, fucking hate shitbulls and anyone breeding shitbulls.


That's fucked.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 27, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> That's fucked.


I know, it was awful to watch.
I've been hating that breed of dogs forever and that video just made me hate them even more.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I know, it was awful to watch.
> I've been hating that breed of dogs forever and that video just made me hate them even more.


Bulldogs are a bitch.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2022)

impeeza said:


> before and after of Tania Raymonde (look at the middle of her)


having breast reduction without needing it?
shame on her???


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2022)

Veho said:


>


tsk... what a weirdo...


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 27, 2022)

Too dark?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 27, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Too dark?
> View attachment 340362


Me everytime a pedo goes to jail


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Nov 28, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Those are Generation 1 Pokémons. He might be in trouble explaining this if this is a gen 1 game.
If the gen 1 team is coincidence and this should be a gen 2 game in the Game Boy, he won't have to explain anything.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 28, 2022)

they also


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 340426
> 
> they also


Technically yes, but no. But yes.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2022

Cows are my favorite animals, I could eat them any day!


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2022)

You know, for a supposed "fire" arm, the mom is pretty fucking cold.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 28, 2022)

Is it peak Americanness when only 2 of the firearms pictured are American? That or momma RPG has some explaining to do about baby uzi.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 28, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 340426
> 
> they also


Define "meat". If by "meat" you mean ants & other insects, then the statement above is false because they're not made of "meat".
Also, also i'm not even sure if that plant technically eats prey (no digestive system?) , as i think it only traps them and absorb any nutrients as they dissolve (useful for plant growth)..


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> as i think it only traps them and absorb any nutrients as they dissolve (useful for plant growth)..


Define "eating" then if its not that


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 28, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Define "eating" then if its not that


No digestive system. Also that wasn't the topic of discussion, "plants eating meat" is.


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> No digestive system. Also that wasn't the topic of discussion, "plants eating meat" is.





Noctosphere said:


> Define "eating" then if its not that


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 28, 2022)

*no bait


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 340490
> *no bait



It was more like this:


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> It was more like this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 340492


Not bad @Veho, not bad..


----------



## impeeza (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 28, 2022)

=


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 29, 2022)

Totally original meme


----------



## impeeza (Nov 29, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 340504=
> View attachment 340505


costello, really we need the puke reaction!


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2022


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 29, 2022)

Reverse Cowboy then?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 29, 2022)

=



Here we go, it's sports time!


----------



## impeeza (Nov 29, 2022)

Nop, is called Fútbol!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2022





The sister of Michi wanting a few Whiskas.


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 29, 2022)

=


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 30, 2022)

I would call it Chernobyl as computer virus a'la H.P. Lovecraft redesign of Mister Clippy.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Nov 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 340867


a moment, what!  why? WTF!!


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 30, 2022)

impeeza said:


> a moment, what!  why? WTF!!


Don't ask me, brotha. @JuanBaNaNa might help you?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 340867


If they warn peoples not to do that... It means...
Something terrible happened


----------



## Localhorst86 (Nov 30, 2022)

impeeza said:


> a moment, what!  why? WTF!!


You shouldn't freeze potatoes


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> If they warn peoples not to do that... It means...
> Something terrible happened


Any A&E/ER/whatever place people go during emergencies will tell you about the things people stuff up their arses (a favourite I heard was expanding foam, it was really bad apparently and needed pretty major surgery as it adhered to things and burned).
This has the air of a trend or internet challenge. I am also not sure if there is something that makes this worse than other things -- I imagine uncooked potato could act as an irritant when it defrosts similar to handling them, and if they are unwashed (or the stupid American thing where they put dirt back on to make them).

Pictures thread but might as well do a video


Though generally the advice from doctors is if you insist on shoving something up your arse then make sure it has something to stop it going up any further (there is a functional reason a dildo might have balls on it) and seek medical attention if it goes wrong as trying to get it out yourself with tools and kitchen implements also has a nasty habit of instead grabbing hold of your lower intestines and other bits and at best cutting them and worst dragging them out and probably still with the thing stuck up there thus now requiring surgery rather than just a walk of shame.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 30, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> You shouldn't freeze potatoes


They are "a pain in the arse" to get out.


----------



## impeeza (Nov 30, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> They are "a pain in the arse" to get out.


They felt on it!


----------



## Randqalan (Nov 30, 2022)

OMG guys gals. Don't have an enama.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 1, 2022)

impeeza said:


> a moment, what!  why? WTF!!





CoolMe said:


> Don't ask me, brotha. @JuanBaNaNa might help you?


There you go:


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 340937


Amateur. You do it in registration before the lesson.

It continues into adult life as well -- here is me doing laser work, cleaning, packing, washing, walking dogs, filing my taxes (granted this is the UK so it takes 15 minutes even self employed) and some design work when I leave for a flight before too long.


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 1, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Amateur. You do it in registration before the lesson.


Been there done that. 


FAST6191 said:


> It continues into adult life as well -- here is me doing laser work, cleaning, packing, washing, walking dogs, filing my taxes (granted this is the UK so it takes 15 minutes even self employed) and some design work when I leave for a flight before too long.


Well, nobody except you Tom can get away with all that.. 


Veho said:


> View attachment 340940


Spoken like a true ADH.. Oh hey look, a bird!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Spoken like a true ADH.. Oh hey look, a bird!


I wonder what kind of bird that is. Let me google it. Oh, the wiki page is pretty long. What does "riparian" mean?... 









*I NOW KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT THE MATING RITUALS AND MIGRATION PATTERNS OF THE EXCLAMATORY PARADISE WHYDAH (YES IT'S A REAL BIRD LOOK IT UP)*

"Okay but what about your homework?" 

*I... UM... FUCK, IT HAPPENED AGAIN *


----------



## aoikurayami (Dec 1, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Amateur. You do it in registration before the lesson.
> 
> It continues into adult life as well -- here is me doing laser work, cleaning, packing, washing, walking dogs, filing my taxes (granted this is the UK so it takes 15 minutes even self employed) and some design work when I leave for a flight before too long.


You and dogs ?
Huh.

EDIT:
Forgot the haha:


Spoiler: hihi


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 2, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 341085


Smooth boi. 
===


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 2, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




We finally know what happened to Polly


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 2, 2022)

Rick Astley.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 2, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 2, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Rick Astley.


They're never gonna give them up.


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 341175


Hey, it's the guy that played the Seinfeld tune.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 341194


Spiderman : U PUSSY!!
Also Spiderman : NO U!!


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 3, 2022)

Only on my country!





Please Add a Caption!


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 3, 2022)

I guess Rick Astley is David”GerbilSoft”Korth’s favourite singer. But probably that’s none of my business.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 3, 2022)

Elon Musk about Fortnite Battle Royale.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Happens all the time, I can relate.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Veho is a girl!?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 3, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Veho is a girl!?


We may never know if they're probably a girl disguised as a knife welding psychopath.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 3, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> We may never know if they're probably a girl disguised as a knife welding psychopath.


Veho will be holding something, but it won't be a knife that's for sure


----------



## impeeza (Dec 3, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I have the marks to prove it!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2022)

That my friend, is why you shouldn't swallow gum


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 4, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341330


Fixed...


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 4, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Fixed...
> View attachment 341387


Much better.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 4, 2022)

Continuation on the Instructions for the shampoo:





and yes the cement sacks are intact, they was'nt empty and refill with stones.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Continuation on the Instructions for the shampoo:
> 
> View attachment 341388
> 
> and yes the cement sacks are intact, they was'nt empty and refill with stones.


That looks like Sakrete brand concrete mix, it's already a mix of cement and sand, you just add water. You can literally use them like bricks, just stack them up and pour water on them.







Then you peel off the paper and you have a wall:


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> That looks like Sakrete brand concrete mix, it's already a mix of cement and sand, you just add water. You can literally use them like bricks, just stack them up and pour water on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Learning some straight up facts from @Veho today.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> That looks like Sakrete brand concrete mix, it's already a mix of cement and sand, you just add water. You can literally use them like bricks, just stack them up and pour water on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool,  on the insturctions for a similar mix here on "Home center" (a ripoff of Home Depot) is stated you use a concrete mixer and you only need to add water, could be a different mix   it looks nice.

https://www.sakrete.com/content/uploads/2021/07/High-Strength-Concrete.pdf


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> That looks like Sakrete brand concrete mix, it's already a mix of cement and sand, you just add water. You can literally use them like bricks, just stack them up and pour water on them.
> 
> 
> Then you peel off the paper and you have a wall:


Those ready-to-use mixtures _"just add water no machine required"_ exist, and they might be good for quickly mounting fence posts with a bit of concrete. Dig hole, put post in, fill it with the concrete powder and lastly add a bit of water.

The concrete that doesn't need to be actively mixed with a machine is overly expensive. Building that wall costs a fortune… and the result doesn't look too convincing: There are a lot of crumbs and tiny stones covered with cement that seemingly fell off the "bricks".

All in all, I would not trust the construction on the sewer pipe.


----------



## Veho (Dec 4, 2022)

impeeza said:


> cool,  on the insturctions for a similar mix here on "Home center" (a ripoff of Home Depot) is stated you use a concrete mixer and you only need to add water, could be a different mix   it looks nice.
> 
> https://www.sakrete.com/content/uploads/2021/07/High-Strength-Concrete.pdf


And the instructions for Q-tips say you shouldn't insert them into your ears, and yet here we are   

It's not the intended application and the result is not as strong as when you use the correct water to concrete mix ratio and use a cement mixer to blend the mixture properly, it definitely shouldn't be used for anything critical, but it's good enough for retaining walls or levees or such.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 4, 2022)

Veho said:


> And the instructions for Q-tips say you shouldn't insert them into your ears, and yet here we are


And yet, we still do it without realising the risks.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 4, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Those ready-to-use mixtures _"just add water no machine required"_ exist, and they might be good for quickly mounting fence posts with a bit of concrete. Dig hole, put post in, fill it with the concrete powder and lastly add a bit of water.
> 
> The concrete that doesn't need to be actively mixed with a machine is overly expensive. Building that wall costs a fortune… and the result doesn't look too convincing: There are a lot of crumbs and tiny stones covered with cement that seemingly fell off the "bricks".
> 
> All in all, I would not trust the construction on the sewer pipe.


I will not trust on that neither!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2022






	Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2022




The bad thing is my girl thinks the same.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341466


that cheese must contain something very "special"


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 5, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> that cheese must contain something very "special"


Maybe it comes with the cow itself. 
=


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 5, 2022)

=


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 6, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2022





	Post automatically merged: Dec 6, 2022


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 7, 2022)

Thanks for a-borting my funny picture.


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2022)

Funny?


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 7, 2022)

I guess it's good to have an ambition


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> I guess it's good to have an ambition
> View attachment 341819


As much as I would enjoy the sensible chuckle if this were true, the original pic has a tiny little "for" on it, that has been cut out in MS Paint or similar to change the meaning and elicit mirth.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 341826


Totally a "Me and Zelda" story


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 8, 2022)

You know who is the boss when convince people who can fly to travel on your airplane.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 8, 2022)

A crime of cuteness?


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2022)

Now where's a Netflix show about this?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Dec 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> Now where's a Netflix show about this?
> 
> View attachment 341992


Just from the headline, I though this was someone looking for a partner in crime...


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2022)

Localhorst86 said:


> Just from the headline, I though this was someone looking for a partner in crime...


"Are you into BDSM and crime?"


----------



## impeeza (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2022)

Biblically accurate Christmas wreath.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> Biblically accurate Christmas wreath.
> 
> View attachment 342011


An _eye-catching _sight to behold.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342034


NO I DON'T WANNA READ THIS SHIT


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342075


What is she doing to Nocto?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> What is she doing to Nocto?


she has her hand on my... on my...


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342098


good ol' time... when people would be satisfied by a lil' sacrifice...
Now, they just want video games and cellphones...


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342161


Sadly the colloquialism only works in American but the modern phrasing is "the angle of the dangle is proportional to the mass of the ass".


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342098


The boys ripping out jerry heart because he leaked the group chat


----------



## impeeza (Dec 9, 2022)

A real life meme:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 9, 2022)

Sleep: Being Dead free trial.


.
I like to sleep because there's no pain, only dreams.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 9, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Sleep: Being Dead free trial.
> View attachment 342219.
> I like to sleep because there's no pain, only dreams.


The hardest part is getting up again.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 9, 2022)

I relate to this


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 9, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342234
> I relate to this


Where can I find these??

	Post automatically merged: Dec 10, 2022


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 10, 2022)

You know it:


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 10, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 342285


Holy infant, from hell.. 
==


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342234
> I relate to this


I need this.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 10, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I need this.


Same


----------



## impeeza (Dec 10, 2022)

you got to love it!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 10, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 342291
> you got to love it!


_Snoow_py


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 10, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> The hardest part is getting up again.



I know this to be true. Especially if you're old n fragile.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I know this to be true. Especially if you're old n fragile.


That's a part of my daily routine, it's hard for me to get up in the morning.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 10, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> That's a part of my daily routine, it's hard for me to get up in the morning.



Thank god at least 1 part of me that can still get up in the morning


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 10, 2022)

ACAB


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342300
> ACAB



I"d wait till the windows were down. Then do it


----------



## ploggy (Dec 10, 2022)

impeeza said:


> You know it:
> 
> View attachment 342253


That's brilliant lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 10, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342161


saw a similar one on a french torrent website




says :
"I love big tits"
The rest is the same as yours


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 11, 2022)

Veho said:


>


The real art is hidden from view.
=


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342300
> ACAB


It's funny until cops shoots their kids.
Well... it's still funny to me even then.


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 11, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> It's funny until cops shoots their kids.
> Well... it's still *funny* to me even then.


It's funny just to you _BaNaNa_. 


Veho said:


>


Dat grin. 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2022


----------



## impeeza (Dec 11, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> It's funny until cops shoots their kids.
> Well... it's still funny to me even then.


These kids will not get shooted they aren't the "right" shadow

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2022


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 11, 2022)

impeeza said:


> These kids will not get shooted they aren't the "right" shadow


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342447


"That will be $500."


----------



## impeeza (Dec 11, 2022)

I give charcoal for Christmas to a nephew and suddenly I am the worst human on room.

If you know my nephew will find he es a demon!


----------



## Veho (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 11, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 342461


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 12, 2022)

The joke was on you dad:


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 12, 2022)

Probably 5 a month? 
Edit: Oh, 3 a month?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 12, 2022


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 12, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 342605


It looks like this chart was made by someone blind.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 12, 2022


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 13, 2022)

May be again, but it's a classic.


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 342702


Interdastingly, apparently, according to some: in dreams you have a random number of fingers, and counting your fingers is a way to know if you're dreaming or awake. So our subconscious doesn't really know how many fingers humans are supposed to have either. 
Either that, or dreams are generated by AI.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> Interdastingly, apparently, according to some: in dreams you have a random number of fingers, and counting your fingers is a way to know if you're dreaming or awake. So our subconscious doesn't really know how many fingers humans are supposed to have either.
> Either that, or dreams are generated by AI.


What the…?
Even within lucid dreams, while achieving almost full control over the dream world, I've never had* the idea* to count my fingers.
There is an easier way to determine if I'm dreaming: If the experience is too good to be true… well… then it is too good to be true and must be a dream… Bang! Got lucid dream.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 13, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 342702


Ah you John Connah? 


Veho said:


> Interdastingly, apparently, according to some: in dreams you have a random number of fingers, and counting your fingers is a way to know if you're dreaming or awake. So our subconscious doesn't really know how many fingers humans are supposed to have either.


Never had that. I have some other techniques i developed to know whether i'm dreaming or not. But i can try them only when im self aware, you know how it is.. 


Veho said:


> Either that, or dreams are generated by AI.


Well, dreams are created randomly and are always in constant motion, part imagination part conscious/subconscious ramblings.. So it is AI-y as far as i'm concerned.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2022



KleinesSinchen said:


> What the…?
> Even within lucid dreams, while achieving almost full control over the dream world, I've never had* the idea* to count my fingers.
> There is an easier way to determine if I'm dreaming: If the experience is too good to be true… well… then it is too good to be true and must be a dream… Bang! Got lucid dream.


For lucids, I usually knock on a wall, and/ or go to see my face in the mirror (wherever i am in the dream) which takes me out if it instantly (works every time).


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> There is an easier way to determine if I'm dreaming: If the experience is too good to be true… well… then it is too good to be true and must be a dream… Bang! Got lucid dream.


"Too good to be true" is kind of hard to gauge when you have anxiety. 

Anyway, I tend to not remember my dreams so I have no idea how many fingers I had in most of them. It's just something I read somewhere. 

Speaking of, apparently you can't really read text in dreams. Text is either garbled, or changes when you're not looking. So if you're able to read, and/or it says the same thing on repeat reading, you're probably not dreaming. 
Or at least that's what I read... somewhere...


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> "Too good to be true" is kind of hard to gauge when you have anxiety.


My nightmares or anxiety dreams were still – compared to reality – too good to be true. At least they always contained elements that go against reality (in positive sense). That marks the occurrences directly as imaginary, as a dream. That is step one. Getting lucid. Step two: Getting control over the dream (after all, you are the emperor over your own mind once lucid). Step three: Remove the horror part (if any) and replace it with genuinely nice feelings.
**Sigh**
Yes, I'm only happy when sleeping… and practiced that a lot.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 13, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 342727



 My New Walker !  

*Santa ! Guess what I want !*


----------



## impeeza (Dec 13, 2022)

Sorry no more pixels


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 13, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 342649


But her shirt says: "FRIENDS"


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> But her shirt says: "FRIENDS"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 13, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 342731


please don't bring that subject here.

I've been in 2 relationships that were violent.

Thank God I outlived them fuqers.


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2022)

"Gas, ass or grass, Mrs Mayor, nobody gets saved for free... and our vehicles are electric."


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> "Gas, ass or grass, Mrs Mayor, nobody gets saved for free... and our vehicles are electric."



*Santa ! There's another thing I Want for christmas !*


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 13, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 342718


That is true. Also happens to non-ADHD, procrastinators, and maybe OCD folks as well.. 


Veho said:


> "Too good to be true" is kind of hard to gauge when you have anxiety.


When you're having a nightmare, you're not in a lucid state (rem sleep). Apart from sleep paralysis which is a totally different thing.. 


Veho said:


> Anyway, I tend to not remember my dreams so I have no idea how many fingers I had in most of them. It's just something I read somewhere.


Figures.. 


Veho said:


> Speaking of, apparently you can't really read text in dreams. Text is either garbled, or changes when you're not looking. So if you're able to read, and/or it says the same thing on repeat reading, you're probably not dreaming.
> Or at least that's what I read... somewhere...


Not entirely true. While i agree with the text changing part when you're not looking, but that can happen with other aspects on the dream, people, locations, mood, weather, time of day etc. Hence the constant motion & ever-changing perspective i mentioned earlier. 



Veho said:


> "Gas, ass or grass, Mrs Mayor, nobody gets saved for free... and our vehicles are electric."


Why is his ding-dong backwards?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> please don't bring that subject here.
> 
> I've been in 2 relationships that were violent.
> 
> Thank God I outlived them fuqers.


I don't know man. I have a bad sense of humor, so, no promises.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I've been in 2 relationships that were violent.
> 
> Thank God I outlived them *fuqers*.


@JuanBaNaNa is also in a violent relationship. With a *big* *fucker* too..


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 13, 2022)

Veho said:


>


What in the name of christ is he doing with that PB jar.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 13, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> What in the name of christ is he doing with that PB jar.



Simple. Think of Naughty me, then you'll get the idea. Sheesh


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> What in the name of christ is he doing with that PB jar.


Churning


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 13, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> View attachment 342247


Oh god i wish this was me.....


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 13, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Oh god i wish this was me.....



Ditto


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 13, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Ditto


I only wish to be filled with meat to make me feel full......... and not gay sex.

But i do know someone i can send your way


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2022)

Mimics are getting sneakier and sneakier.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 13, 2022)

Michi-Link!


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 14, 2022)

Veho said:


>


"Based on a 100% true story, and is most definitely not a marketing tactic planned by Hollywood."


----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 342775


I hear that sort of bullshit all of the time from my generation.


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> "Based on a 100% true story, and is most definitely not a marketing tactic planned by Hollywood."


I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 14, 2022)

Veho said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about.


I just think that the "based on a true story" quote is just a marketing tactic to grab hype of a film.


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I just think that the "based on a true story" quote is just a marketing tactic to grab hype of a film.


I don't disagree, it's just not (directly) related to what I posted. I had to ask.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 14, 2022)

This is what the ideal dog body looks like, you may not like it but this is peak performance


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2022)

I wonder how much of that is fluff, and how much of it is CHONK.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 14, 2022)

Veho said:


> I wonder how much of that is fluff, and how much of it is CHONK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This new enema kit looks a bit overkill.. 
==


----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2022)

50th year anniversary of a masterpiece:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 14, 2022)

impeeza said:


> 50th year anniversary of a masterpiece:
> 
> View attachment 342873


----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2022)

you are teasing me! "Cookie Monster!"


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 14, 2022)

Veho said:


>


@JuanBaNaNa be like "so... I insert my dick there?"


----------



## impeeza (Dec 14, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> @JuanBaNaNa be like "so... I insert my dick there?"


The problem is what that are "suculents" so the size of "mouth" is very very little...

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022





Come to The Michi side of the force. We have milk and cookies.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> The problem is what that are "suculents" so the size of "mouth" is very very little...


That's not a problem when the dick is also very very little


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 15, 2022)

GMO food in nutshell.


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Based

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 342943


The bird is like "Wagwan fam".


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 15, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 342945


I hope they keep doing this every ten years.



Veho said:


>


Don't dead, open inside


----------



## Randqalan (Dec 15, 2022)

Major announcement yea right major breakdown.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 15, 2022)

Randqalan said:


> Major announcement yea right major breakdown.
> View attachment 342991


I am afraid even to go on the site


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 15, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> @JuanBaNaNa be like "so... I insert my dick there?"


Cono*pito*?
Hmm...


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


My eyes hurt from this.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Are those 4d object?


----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 15, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I need to try and do the same. Instant fail!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343028


He's a good boy alright.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 16, 2022)

Never understood why, Aguacate (in Nahuatl: "Ahuacatl") meant Testicle... until now!


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 16, 2022)

Mery Christmas Tempers


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 16, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 343156
> 
> Mery Christmas Tempers


Still too early for Tempmas


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 17, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


>


"I crushed your... balls? What is that? I wouldn't know, now would I?"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 17, 2022)

Veho said:


> "I crushed your... balls? What is that? I wouldn't know, now would I?"


It's not funny, Luna literally just (woke me up) kicked my balls couple minutes ago.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 17, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> It's not funny, Luna literally just (woke me up) kicked my balls couple minutes ago.


Bad girl, Luna, bad girl


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Bad girl, Luna, bad girl


Say that to my face


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343209


This guy must've had the mind of a psychopath when making these.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 17, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Say that to my face


It


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> It



Say that to my Butt


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 17, 2022)

impeeza said:


> It


Yes, but _it _can be said either way.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 18, 2022)

0 looks practical..


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343303
> 0 looks practical..



9


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 18, 2022)

0


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 18, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> 9


You like it soaking wet i see?


----------



## impeeza (Dec 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343303
> 0 looks practical..


one is missing:


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 19, 2022)

anyone else has that problem?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343412


You think that's bad?


----------



## impeeza (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 343422


My kids act that way too... adoring loving one moment, at each other's throat the next... "You are my favourite person in the whole world YOUR HAIR TOUCHED ME WHEN YOU WALKED PAST AND THEREFORE YOU MUST DIE"


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 19, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 19, 2022)

*VOLUME WARNING*




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 19, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> *VOLUME WARNING*
> View attachment 343482


where are the rest of the pixels


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 343548


 I have a truth for you, santa is the people who don't use headphones when listening to music in public spaces


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2022)

Mama Looigi said:


> I have a truth for you, santa is the people who don't use headphones when listening to music in public spaces


That makes sense, they spread joy, and share what they have with EVERYONE. And while some people may find their intrusions into one's private space highly annoying, those are just grumpy Scrooges who have forgotten the spirit of the occasion.




Santa confirmed.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> That makes sense, they spread joy, and share what they have with EVERYONE. And while some people may find their intrusions into one's private space highly annoying, those are just grumpy Scrooges who have forgotten the spirit of the occasion.
> 
> View attachment 343560​
> Santa confirmed.


No, they _didn't play the music i wanted_ for Christmas.. 
===


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2022)

Charcuterouija board:


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> Charcuterouija board:
> 
> View attachment 343591


The pig ancestors will surely be pissed this time..


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> The pig ancestors will surely be pissed this time..


Haunted ham, to go with the deviled eggs


----------



## Fevirre (Dec 20, 2022)

Super Nintendo Chalmers


>


----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 20, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 343601


Bowel movement says bonjour


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 20, 2022)

PussyStation 5


----------



## impeeza (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 20, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> PussyStation 5
> 
> 
> View attachment 343634


*better than a PS5


impeeza said:


> View attachment 343638


Oh hey, look.. synchronized farting.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 21, 2022)

Let it snu


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 21, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2022)

*sniff sniff* 





*heurk*


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343696


See how innovation flourishes when you don't have government's overreach holding you back. 
Some of them might die, but you can't make omlet without breaking a few heads.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343696


I don't know if there is some kind of English translation of the short film "Staplerfahrer Klaus". You might want to look it up.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2022)

KleinesSinchen said:


> I don't know if there is some kind of English translation of the short film "Staplerfahrer Klaus". You might want to look it up.


"Forklift Driver Klaus – The First Day on the Job"
A cinematic masterpiece.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 21, 2022)

... 
... 
... 
... 
...


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 21, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 343740


I bet @godreborn is asking @JuanBaNaNa that question.


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 21, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 343779


Somebody's getting fired.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 21, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Somebody's getting fired.


*staff-ed


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 21, 2022)

She just wanted her Christmas to be _white_.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 21, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> She just wanted her Christmas to be _white_.
> 
> View attachment 343781


The epitome of humanity!


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 21, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> She just wanted her Christmas to be _white_.
> 
> View attachment 343781


For the love of Jesus! Yes, that's both literally & figuratively..


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 22, 2022)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 343816


 We learned how:




Was created


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 22, 2022)

Sad and sick world


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Sad and sick world
> View attachment 343838


Top left is Christina Hendricks
Imma boobyman so i know those stuff


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 22, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Top left is Christina Hendricks
> Imma boobyman so i know those stuff


_Impressive_ boobyman.
Can you share more with us?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2022

It's a side effect!





	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2022

HOLY SHIT @Dinoh


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 22, 2022)

Veho said:


>


I've heard about a book wrote by an AI
It's been made public for free because... Well... Its a failure...


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 22, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Sad and sick world
> View attachment 343838


Adam's apple you mean?  

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2022


----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Adam's apple you mean?



No, he's a vampire now.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 22, 2022)

Veho said:


> No, he's a vampire now.


Ah! a gay vampire that fears the power of the cross, makes very much sense now..

	Post automatically merged: Dec 23, 2022


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 23, 2022)

It's almost 6.66GB.


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 23, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> It's almost 6.66GB.


¿?


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


> ¿?


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2022)

impeeza said:


> ¿?


6.66, the disk usage of the beast.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 23, 2022)

Veho said:


> 6.66, the disk usage of the beast.


I thought that was funny. Let's hope Doomguy won't kill me for this. At least not someone like in real life.


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 23, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> It's almost 6.66GB.





Luke94 said:


>


Very very funny 


impeeza said:


> ¿?


Don't you get it? This is very very FUNNY!! 
===


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 23, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Very very funny
> 
> Don't you get it? This is very very FUNNY!!
> ===
> View attachment 344055


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 23, 2022)

Veho said:


> 6.66, the disk usage of the beast.


Well how fortunate that that's not me not even my own computer. I guess I have a bad luck of not being that beast I mean my own computer.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 23, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Well how fortunate that that's not me not even my own computer. I guess I have a bad luck of not being that beast I mean my own computer.


Are you serious? 
Unless it's you got that after installing all the _Jack Jazzrabbit_ games, then it's ok. 


			
				Luke94 said:
			
		

>



Chip chipchipchip chiip!


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344109


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 24, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Funny because is true


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 24, 2022)

https://ifunny.co/picture/where-is-chris-chan-he-must-be-behind-this-report-sIMTxbg2A


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 344155


Technically they were told to "fuck off"


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 24, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 344160


At first glance what I saw symbolically speaking was feminine ass/buttocks.
I also thought that Chris Chan demanded also his own Sonichu the Hedgemouse(I guess Nintendo and Sega would love to sue him).


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 24, 2022)

Veho said:


>


loud and clear


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2022)

Veho said:


>


from two different persons


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 24, 2022)

https://knowyourmeme.com/photos/919559-anime-was-a-mistake


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2022)

"Meesa horny, meesa love you muy muy long time."


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2022)

Veho said:


> "Meesa horny, meesa love you muy muy long time."
> 
> View attachment 344218


so...? that puke reaction? when?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2022)

impeeza said:


> loud and clear


You were told not to stick it in crazy starting at least around age 14. Why did it take this long to have it sink in?


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 24, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344219


More like related to H.P. Lovecraft(according to reinterpreting someone else's words I guess H.P. Lovecraft was smoking lots of drugs himself). It's also looking like something that came out from Chernobyl. Who said that mythical,ancient angels had to look that way? I prefer angels from paintings(it's way much better)(for instance as an example female angels had to perfect embodiment of beauty not some sort of Pokemon or Harry Potter Snitch by J.K. Rowling). Phew! Gross! More like internet meme accurate than biblically accurate. I guess Lovecraft was smoking lots of weed. I guess Doom from Shadow the Hedgehog(video game)looked out the same way like that kind of spiritual abomination.


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Who said that mythical,ancient angels had to look that way?


The prophet Ezekiel.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 24, 2022)

Veho said:


> "Meesa horny, meesa love you muy muy long time."
> 
> View attachment 344218


Brittney Griner celebrating after being released from her Drug Smuggling sentence.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> More like related to H.P. Lovecraft. It's also looking like something that came out from Chernobyl. Who said that mythical,ancient angels had to look that way? I prefer angels from paintings(it's way much better)(for instance as an example female angels had to perfect embodiment of beauty not some sort of Pokemon or Harry Potter Snitch by J.K. Rowling). Phew! Gross! More like internet meme accurate than biblically accurate. I guess Lovecraft was smoking lots of weed. I guess Doom from Shadow the Hedgehog(video game)looked out the same way like that kind of spiritual abomination.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 24, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 344221


Very ugly it's looking more like a drone,camera recorder/camcorder. I prefer girls like Benny Hill,Glenn Quagmire,Pepe Le Pew,Master Roshi. That thing you could even grope her ass because she has no ass. Women has to look like female humans not some kind of spiritual abomination.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Very ugly it's looking more like a drone,camera recorder/camcorder. I prefer girls like Benny Hill,Glenn Quagmire,Pepe Le Pew,Master Roshi. That thing you could even grope her ass because she has no ass. Women has to look like female humans not some kind of spiritual abomination.


Who told you that angels were supposed to look like humans?
Has to be some bible expert, right?


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 24, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Who told you that angels were supposed to look like humans?
> Has to be some bible expert, right?


Because God created us at his own image, right?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Because God created us at his own image, right?


God... ok?
Did he say the same about angels?


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 24, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> God... ok?
> Did he say the same about angels?


I think he did.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> I think he did.


he thinks


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 24, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> he thinks


Of course he did.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 24, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Of course he did.


tell me where in the bible he said so


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 24, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> tell me where in the bible he said so


That was YouTube Bisqwit were someone said that internet memes about angels were related to H.P. Lovecraft(he must had been smoking lots of drugs/weed) by reinterpreting someone else words.
Anyway jews are professional experts with writing Holly bible Old Testament.
Book of Genesis(ancient,mythical stuff):
(26) Finally God said, "Let us make man in our image, after our likeness. Let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, over the birds of the air, over the livestock, over the earth, and over all the creatures that creep on the earth! » (27) So God created man in his own image, in the image of God he created him: male and female he created them. (28) Then God blessed them, saying to them: 'Be fruitful and multiply, fill the earth and subdue it; that you may have dominion over the fish of the sea and over the birds of the air and over every living thing that creeps on the earth.”
Aliens and UFOs' in Hollywood Film industry movies are looking way much better.


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2022)

"When they moved, they moved in any of the four directions without veering as they moved, but in whatever direction the front wheel faced, the others followed without veering as they moved. Their entire bodies—backs, hands, and wings—were covered with eyes all around, as were the wheels of the four of them.  As for the wheels, they were called in my hearing “the wheelwork.” Each one had four faces: the first face was that of the cherub, the second face was that of a human, the third that of a lion, and the fourth that of an eagle."


----------



## impeeza (Dec 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> "Meesa horny, meesa love you muy muy long time."
> 
> View attachment 344218


A onion candidate.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 25, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2022


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 344281


So that's how KFC is made, huh.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>


More like Internet Inaccurate Angels.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2022

So toxic.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 344285


Coh-ho-hoke


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 344281


Is that red glaze, or is it wax from that red candle in the back?


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 25, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Coh-ho-hoke


Explains why his head & beard are all white..


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 344285


Pulling one single all-nighter in a year isn't really that hard, even for a 1700 year old. And the sugar high from the  ~300 million cookies he's estimated to eat is probably a bigger boost than a few lines of coke anyway.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 25, 2022)

Veho said:


>


More like Furrby from Chernobyl. Failed Russian-Ukrainian experiment. I mean not all modern slaviks are evil megalomaniacs tyrants. It was not Ukrainians fault. What Ukrainians did was historically speaking from in the past UPA Volyn Massacre.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 25, 2022)

Veho said:


> Pulling one single all-nighter in a year isn't really that hard, even for a 1700 year old. And the sugar high from the  ~300 million cookies he's estimated to eat is probably a bigger boost than a few lines of coke anyway.


In fact he's working with the Grinch, the latter gets the blame for the stolen presents, the deal is to split them 50/50, so he'd finish early.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2022


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 25, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> More like Internet Inaccurate Angels.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2022
> 
> So toxic.






Is that a new kind of Regi Pokemon?


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 344309
> Is that a new kind of Regi Pokemon?


Nope it’s from Kirby. Not Pokemon.


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> View attachment 344309
> Is that a new kind of Regi Pokemon?


Regiseraph.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2022)

TIL the European Monetary Union has a coin with a stickman on it. 








웃€


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 26, 2022)

From polish into english translation.
Chernobyl resident returning from mushroom picking.
Woah very large mushroom kind of like in Sonic the Hedgehog and Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 26, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 344546


cannot be a dick holder...
I mean, the hand is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too far from the mouth
Unless...................


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> cannot be a dick holder...
> I mean, the hand is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too far from the mouth
> Unless...................


JuanBaNaNa holder


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> JuanBaNaNa holder


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> cannot be a dick holder...
> I mean, the hand is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too far from the mouth


I guess someone has a smol banana..


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 26, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> View attachment 344552


I dont get what a "ur momma" joke is doing here


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 26, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get what a "ur momma" joke is doing here


Ur mom 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 26, 2022


----------



## impeeza (Dec 27, 2022)

Just a little funny, but guys and gals, please care yourself





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 344570


"Florida man"


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 27, 2022)

From polish into english language translation.
Pros of Living in Chernobyl.
He reminds me of Russian-Ukrainian bipedal,fictional,arachnid,spider-like humanoid,antropomorphic alien from original Ben 10 named Fourarms.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2022)

Tempted...


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 27, 2022)

Fungus-ified lemons from Chernobyl(Pripyat/Ukraine)russian-ukrainian experiment a’la mushrooms.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 27, 2022)

It reminds me of Rayman 3 : Hoodlum Havok Fairy Counsil first level,one of levels from original Super Mario Bros. 1,Sonic the Hedgehog(Knuckles the Echidna)/Sonic & Knuckles,Jazz Jackrabbit 3D Carrotus Forrest. Probably in Chernobyl in reality. Very large radioactive mushroom.


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 344634


I guess Lilith and Mary Magdalene wouldn't have problem issues with that LGBT stuff,right? God like Thanos snapped his Infinity Gauntlet glove fingers like in MCU Marvel Cinematic Universe.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 27, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2022



Luke94 said:


> I guess Lilith and Mary Magdalene wouldn't have problem issues with that LGBT stuff,right? God like Thanos snapped his Infinity Gauntlet glove fingers like in MCU Marvel Cinematic Universe.


Have no idea what you're talking about (like always).


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 27, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> I guess Lilith and Mary Magdalene wouldn't have problem issues with that LGBT stuff,right? God like Thanos snapped his Infinity Gauntlet glove fingers like in MCU Marvel Cinematic Universe.


I have no fucking clue on what you're talking about (as usual). Go do something else in your time other than jerk off to Jazz Jackrabbit.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 28, 2022)

2 is better than one. Said @JuanBaNaNa probably..


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> 2 is better than one. Said @JuanBaNaNa probably..
> View attachment 344722


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## T-hug (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2022)

"It seemed like a good idea at the time."


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 28, 2022)

I know WHAT the guys on the gas station of my neighborhood will do if I try it


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 28, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 344779


Reminds me of a quebec tv show called "les bougons"
It showed us how to double cross the system
In the very first episode they showed us how to get free beer
Back then, early 2000's, when you wanted beer, you first had to pay and then go in the freezer to grab your pack/box of beers

So the guy went to the store and bought two boxes of beer. He went to the freezer, took the two boxes and left the store.
He then put the boxes in his car, where he took two other boxes of beers, but those had empty bottles. He goes back in the store and say to the employee "hey, i just discussed with my friends, we'll take another brand okay?"
The employee nod, so the fraud goes back in the freezer, put the two empty boxes and take two other of another brand.
Goes back to his car where put the two boxes of beers... And take another empty box of beer of this brand.
Goes back in the store and tell the employee "you know, we don't wanna get too drunk, so we'll take only one. Can you refund me one please?"


So he got 4 boxes of beers for the price of 1


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 28, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344818


Biblically accurate clippy


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 28, 2022)

Veho said:


>


nooo, chronos, nooooooooooooo!!!!!   I will revenge you!


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2022)

Um...


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> View attachment 344867
> 
> Um...


Uh, the sea or the beach? Or i guess i understand why they wrote the latter.. 
==


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 29, 2022)

Biggus Carrotdickus(it doesn’t has to be related just only to Jazz Jackrabbit it could be Oswald the Rabbit,Bugs Bunny,Raving Rabidds from Rayman).
You know like in Monthy Python.
Naghtius Maximus,Biggus Dickus,Impontinentia Buttocks.
Latine language sounds like spells from Harry Potter.
Biggus Carrodickus.
Fartniticus Bottle Royalicus Nippuluticus.
Cuntunicus.
Raymaniculus Nipuluticus.
Dirty jokes in nutshell.
Vegetables from Chernobyl or not from Chernobyl that is the question.
Mutations of genes that’s for sure.
GMO in nutshell.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 29, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Biggus Carrotdickus(it doesn’t has to be related just only to Jazz Jackrabbit it could be Oswald the Rabbit,Bugs Bunny,Raving Rabidds from Rayman).
> You know like in Monthy Python.
> Naghtius Maximus,Biggus Dickus,Impontinentia Buttocks.
> Latine language sounds like spells from Harry Potter.
> ...


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Biblically accurate clippy


No. Biblically Inaccurate Clippy. It’s related just only to H.P. Lovecraft not Holly Bible. More like Mr. Clippy from Pripyat Chernobyl. According to quoting reinterpreting someone from YouTube Bisqwit Discord Server some user.
Better to be pedophile and pervert than Lovecraftian failed mutants creatures monsters beasts lover enthusiast fan even. Angels are just only accurate looking the same in paintings and Books of Holly Bible. They have to be antropomorphic,humanoid ancient,mythical spirits birds with wings. Not some flying head mutants with multiple eyes.


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> No. Biblically Inaccurate Clippy. It’s related just only to H.P. Lovecraft not Holly Bible. More like Mr. Clippy from Pripyat Chernobyl.


a) Try reading the Bible for once, 
b) Please let go of your obsession with Chernobyl, it's not healthy.


----------



## Randqalan (Dec 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> a) Try reading the Bible for once,
> b) Please let go of your obsession with Chernobyl, it's not healthy.


b) living there wasn't either.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Book of Holly Bible.


@Veho do you have any idea who is that Holly in the bible? Was she a biblically accurate angel?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> @Veho do you have any idea who is that Holly in the bible? Was she a biblically accurate angel?


You question the words of the Mighty Jimmy?!


----------



## Randqalan (Dec 29, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> You question the words of the Mighty Jimmy?!


only when it's acunga.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> a) Try reading the Bible for once,
> b) Please let go of your obsession with Chernobyl, it's not healthy.


Even H.P. Lovecraft?
But I want prefer them Angels to look like in paintings.
Maybe that depends on Human imagination. Kind of like bogart in J.K. Rowling book novels of Harry Potter book Prisoner of Azkaban.
I guess it’s like expecting Vatican to read book novels about H.P. Lovecraft. They won’t do it.
George Orwell once said, "The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it hates those who preach it. Truth is the new hate speech. Telling the truth in an age of hypocrisy is a revolutionary act.”
George Orwell said, "The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it hates those who preach it. Truth is the new hate speech. Telling the truth in an age of hypocrisy is a revolutionary act.”
This process can go on indefinitely.
I remember Mr. Clippy differently. He had two eyes. Not more than two eyes. From older software Microsoft Windows. Microsoft software business before Microsoft Xbox hardware business showed up. Right now he has eight eyes?
What kind of weed Bill Gates or someone else was smoking. You know junk,drugs.
Priests know Well of how Angels are looking. Than internet memers.


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> @Veho do you have any idea who is that Holly in the bible? Was she a biblically accurate angel?


How dare you blaspheme like that against Saint Holly, you heathen   
She was the patron saint of woods, and that's where the name Hollywood comes from, obviously


----------



## Randqalan (Dec 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> How dare you blaspheme like that against Saint Holly, you heathen
> She was the patron saint of woods, and that's where the name Hollywood comes from, obviously


Druid. Mother earth worshiper.


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> How dare you blaspheme like that against Saint Holly, you heathen
> She was the patron saint of woods, and that's where the name Hollywood comes from, obviously


I don’t feel so good.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> I don’t feel so good.


so what? you gonna snap?
HAHAHA! so what? I remember that scene, you dont even have the gems anymore


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 29, 2022)

Marvel Cinematic Universe Doctor Strange Multiverse of Madness in nutshell,right?
Ganon from Nintendo’s The Legend of Zelda/Zelda CD-i might say would say ”you dare to bring light to my lare you must die” he was after that striking multiple times lightning. By reinterpreting his words God ”you or thou dare to blasphlemise my Angelic creations sinners or sinner you or thou shall or shalt die” strikes multiple times at his any of his own creations.


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 29, 2022)

remember Iconography was made by atheist people under contract of people who can't care less about the bible or truth.

So the Icons have nothing to do with the writings.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 29, 2022)

The holly Jack Jazzrabbit angels are biblically accurate through.   
===


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 29, 2022)

If domesticated cats(one of feral animals)in Holly Bible Accurate got eyes everywhere then why in reality they have two pairs of eyes? Cats got feline DNA spiders got arachnid DNA.
Pigs don’t have eight pairs of eyes like in H.P. Lovecraft book novels.
Maybe cats and pigs then would be properties of Marvel’s Spider-Man.
In that case God/Yahwe is looking not like humanoid male spirit,but rather humanoid squid like Chtulu.
It reminds me of pig from Simpsons movie.
Phoenix Wright might say objection to internet meme lies.
And I’m not Atheist.
My cat she has two pairs of eyes in reality.
It’s because in reality animals don’t have additional pairs of eyes more than two.
Because reality is based on Holly Bible.
But it doesn’t mean animals in Pripyat,Ukraine,Chernobyl aren’t real.
Inaccuracy might be Accurate.
That’s entire whole ancient,mythical religious historical philosophy in nutshell.
I’m just only telling the truths not lies.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 29, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> If domesticated cats(one of feral animals)in Holly Bible Accurate got eyes everywhere then why in reality they have two pairs of eyes? Cats got feline DNA spiders got arachnid DNA.
> Pigs don’t have eight pairs of eyes like in H.P. Lovecraft book novels.
> Maybe cats and pigs then would be properties of Marvel’s Spider-Man.
> In that case God/Yahwe is looking not like humanoid male spirit,but rather humanoid squid like Chtulu.
> ...


If this is one of those AI bots for generating posts, it still really needs some work.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 29, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> If this is one of those AI bots for generating posts, it still really needs some work.


Really?


----------



## impeeza (Dec 29, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> If domesticated cats(one of feral animals)in Holly Bible Accurate got eyes everywhere then why in reality they have two pairs of eyes? Cats got feline DNA spiders got arachnid DNA.
> Pigs don’t have eight pairs of eyes like in H.P. Lovecraft book novels.
> Maybe cats and pigs then would be properties of Marvel’s Spider-Man.
> In that case God/Yahwe is looking not like humanoid male spirit,but rather humanoid squid like Chtulu.
> ...


my trypophobia can't stand that.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> If domesticated cats(one of feral animals)in Holly Bible Accurate got eyes everywhere then why in reality they have two pairs of eyes? Cats got feline DNA spiders got arachnid DNA.
> Pigs don’t have eight pairs of eyes like in H.P. Lovecraft book novels.
> Maybe cats and pigs then would be properties of Marvel’s Spider-Man.
> In that case God/Yahwe is looking not like humanoid male spirit,but rather humanoid squid like Chtulu.
> ...


sure... because we ALL know how bible is scientifically legit...
Do we have any studies on the biology of angels? No
Do we have any studies on the biology of cats? Yes, so we know why they have two eyes and not "two pairs of eyes"
Do we have any studies on the biology of spiders? Yes, thats why we know why they have eight eyes and not "eight pairs of eyes"


----------



## impeeza (Dec 29, 2022)

he he he,  You make me think about the roman empire fall, the senate was busy deliberating about the gender of the angels and never put attention on the important issues of the empire, so the empire fell.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2022)

impeeza said:


> he he he,  You make me think about the roman empire fall, the senate was busy deliberating about the gender of the angels and never put attention on the important issues of the empire, so the empire fell.


Some servant : Mr, Prince? The king just got killed
The prince : yea yea... but what is the gender of Ezekiel?
Servant : The Minister of war just back stabbed us and joined the Jews
Prince : whatever... what is the fucking gender of Castiel?
Servant : And the richest company of the country decided to supply weapons... to the jews...
Prince : and Amael? what gender is it?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 29, 2022)

Nice ass!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Nice ass!
> View attachment 344975


dafuq is that creature?
A biblically accurate seasnake?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> dafuq is that creature?
> A biblically accurate seasnake?


That's my date.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> That's my date.


reported for beastiality


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Do we have any studies on the biology of spiders? Yes, thats why we know why they have eight eyes and not "eight pairs of eyes"



*B̸͖̅̿̏Ė̴͔͓̱̾ ̵̠͚̳̚Ń̴̹Ö̷͎͙͎̽T̴̟͙͗ ̴̣͛̎͂Ǎ̸̡̲̞F̷̘̣̬́͋̕R̷̹̺̘̍̋̉A̵̻̪͘Ǐ̶̺D̴̨͉̋̿*​









Noctosphere said:


> Do we have any studies on the biology of cats? Yes, so we know why they have two eyes and not "two pairs of eyes"



Don't google "Janus cats" if you want to sleep tonight.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> *B̸͖̅̿̏Ė̴͔͓̱̾ ̵̠͚̳̚Ń̴̹Ö̷͎͙͎̽T̴̟͙͗ ̴̣͛̎͂Ǎ̸̡̲̞F̷̘̣̬́͋̕R̷̹̺̘̍̋̉A̵̻̪͘Ǐ̶̺D̴̨͉̋̿*​
> 
> 
> View attachment 344981
> ...


cant be helped, i googled
But tbh, I already saw it....


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 29, 2022)

Veho said:


> *B̸͖̅̿̏Ė̴͔͓̱̾ ̵̠͚̳̚Ń̴̹Ö̷͎͙͎̽T̴̟͙͗ ̴̣͛̎͂Ǎ̸̡̲̞F̷̘̣̬́͋̕R̷̹̺̘̍̋̉A̵̻̪͘Ǐ̶̺D̴̨͉̋̿*​
> 
> 
> View attachment 344981
> ...


I hate you, I will no get sleep this WEEK, my poor Michi!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 29, 2022)

Okay... I googled that purely for fun, and got an actual result
I guess... It's... Accurate...?


Spoiler: NSFW... Maybe?"



Biblically accurate tits





@Veho this is your domain, is it too nsfw or...?


----------



## impeeza (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Okay... I googled that purely for fun, and got an actual result
> I guess... It's... Accurate...?
> 
> 
> ...


*B̸͖̅̿̏Ė̴͔͓̱̾ ̵̠͚̳̚Ń̴̹Ö̷͎͙͎̽T̴̟͙͗ ̴̣͛̎͂Ǎ̸̡̲̞F̷̘̣̬́͋̕R̷̹̺̘̍̋̉A̵̻̪͘Ǐ̶̺D̴̨͉̋̿*


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> *B̸͖̅̿̏Ė̴͔͓̱̾ ̵̠͚̳̚Ń̴̹Ö̷͎͙͎̽T̴̟͙͗ ̴̣͛̎͂Ǎ̸̡̲̞F̷̘̣̬́͋̕R̷̹̺̘̍̋̉A̵̻̪͘Ǐ̶̺D̴̨͉̋̿*


Don't pretend
You only copypasted @Veho 's stylish words
I can see its the exact same, ut even has the space between afra and id, like veho's


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Don't pretend
> You only copypasted @Veho 's stylish words
> I can see its the exact same, ut even has the space between afra and id, like veho's


My reaction to this information:


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> My reaction to this information:


My guess is that it"s not you either on the picture
Am i right?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2022

I KNOW THIS ANGEL


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Biblically accurate tits


No, these are: 



Spoiler: Biblically accurate tits


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 30, 2022)

Veho said:


> a) Try reading the Bible for once,
> b) Please let go of your obsession with Chernobyl, it's not healthy.


But why not talking about Chernobyl?
At least I’m educating myself about history. From in the past.


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 30, 2022)

Because fuck it at this point


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 30, 2022)

*On topic


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 345081


*2017 flashbacks intensifies*


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Because fuck it at this point
> 
> View attachment 345065


Is this a mole?
All angels and all demons are humanoid ancient,mythical spirits.
Probably not like in H.P. Lovecraft book novels. I heard he was practising dark magic occultism and probably taking drugs.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 30, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Is this a mole?
> All angels and all demons are humanoid ancient,mythical spirits.
> Probably not like in H.P. Lovecraft book novels. I heard he was practising dark magic occultism and probably taking drugs.


Not a mole.
Your AI still isn't working properly, you need to retrain it with the actual descriptions of angels from the actual Bible.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 30, 2022)

He don't say "UNO"!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> Not a mole.
> Your AI still isn't working properly, you need to retrain it with the actual descriptions of angels from the actual Bible.


You mean, Even H.P. Lovecraft? But I want prefer them Angels to look like in paintings.
Maybe that depends on Human imagination. Kind of like bogart in J.K. Rowling book novels of Harry Potter book Prisoner of Azkaban.
I guess it’s like expecting Vatican to read book novels about H.P. Lovecraft. They won’t do it.
George Orwell once said, "The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it hates those who preach it. Truth is the new hate speech. Telling the truth in an age of hypocrisy is a revolutionary act.”
George Orwell said, "The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it hates those who preach it. Truth is the new hate speech. Telling the truth in an age of hypocrisy is a revolutionary act.”
This process can go on indefinitely.
I remember Mr. Clippy differently. He had two eyes. Not more than two eyes. From older software Microsoft Windows. Microsoft software business before Microsoft Xbox hardware business showed up. Right now he has eight eyes?
What kind of weed Bill Gates or someone else was smoking. You know junk,drugs.
Priests know Well of how Angels are looking. Than internet memers.
Marvel Cinematic Universe Doctor Strange Multiverse of Madness in nutshell,right?
Ganon from Nintendo’s The Legend of Zelda/Zelda CD-i might say would say ”you dare to bring light to my lare you must die” he was after that striking multiple times lightning. By reinterpreting his words God ”you or thou dare to blasphlemise my Angelic creations sinners or sinner you or thou shall or shalt die” strikes multiple times at his any of his own creations.
If domesticated cats(one of feral animals)in Holly Bible Accurate got eyes everywhere then why in reality they have two pairs of eyes? Cats got feline DNA spiders got arachnid DNA.
Pigs don’t have eight pairs of eyes like in H.P. Lovecraft book novels.
Maybe cats and pigs then would be properties of Marvel’s Spider-Man.
In that case God/Yahwe is looking not like humanoid male spirit,but rather humanoid squid like Chtulu.
No. Biblically Inaccurate Clippy. It’s related just only to H.P. Lovecraft not Holly Bible. More like Mr. Clippy from Pripyat Chernobyl. According to quoting reinterpreting someone from YouTube Bisqwit Discord Server some user.
Better to be pedophile and pervert than Lovecraftian failed mutants creatures monsters beasts lover enthusiast fan even. Angels are just only accurate looking the same in paintings and Books of Holly Bible. They have to be antropomorphic,humanoid ancient,mythical spirits birds with wings. Not some flying head mutants with multiple eyes.
It reminds me of pig from Simpsons movie.
Phoenix Wright might say objection to internet meme lies.And I’m not Atheist.My cat she has two pairs of eyes in reality.
It’s because in reality animals don’t have additional pairs of eyes more than two.
Because reality is based on Holly Bible.
But it doesn’t mean animals in Pripyat,Ukraine,Chernobyl aren’t real.
Inaccuracy might be Accurate.That’s entire whole ancient,mythical religious historical philosophy in nutshell.I’m just only telling the truths not lies.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 30, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You mean, Even H.P. Lovecraft? But I want prefer them Angels to look like in paintings.
> Maybe that depends on Human imagination. Kind of like bogart in J.K. Rowling book novels of Harry Potter book Prisoner of Azkaban.
> I guess it’s like expecting Vatican to read book novels about H.P. Lovecraft. They won’t do it.
> George Orwell once said, "The further a society drifts from the truth, the more it hates those who preach it. Truth is the new hate speech. Telling the truth in an age of hypocrisy is a revolutionary act.”
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 30, 2022)

Here’s a proof.
Whole entire religious ancient,mythical religious philosophy. Pseudo-science.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 30, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Here’s a proof.
> Whole entire religious ancient,mythical religious philosophy. Pseudo-science.


You mean, Even H.P. Lovecraft? But I want prefer them Angels to look like in paintings.
Maybe that depends on Human imagination.
By reinterpreting his words God ”you or thou dare to blasphlemise my Angelic creations sinners or sinner you or thou shall or shalt die” strikes multiple times at his any of his own creations. Also Jack Jazzrabbit.
In that case God/Yahwe is looking not like humanoid male spirit,but rather humanoid squid like Chtulu. Unlike Jack Jazzrabbit. 
Angels are just only accurate looking the same in paintings and Books of Holly Bible. They have to be antropomorphic,humanoid ancient,mythical spirits birds with wings.
Inaccuracy might be Accurate.That’s entire whole ancient,mythical religious historical philosophy in nutshell. Maybe in the Jack Jazzrabbit remake? 
Because reality is based on Holly Bible. And also Jack Jazzrabbit.
The holy Bible is Pseudo-science.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 30, 2022)

In case of Peacock I think his or her feathered tails are looking like eyes(kind of like optical illusion,right?) it’s more like genetical decoration not exactly additional organic muscled body parts of feral animal flesh.
In one picture SpongeBob SquarePants was looking like symbol of atom.
I guess for some people ancient,mythical aliens gonna look like Black Doom,Cacodemon,Vilgax,Captain Davey Jones,Zero Oh Two Kirby,Pokémon signs,EarthBound NPCs’ enemies.
Those angels in the middle are reminding me of flying fried eggs.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 30, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 345127


Back then, you'd be horny as fuck, waiting for the image to load...
When you finally see a boobs, you started... doing your stuff...
Only to realise that... there's no girl on that pic


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 31, 2022)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 345142


So tiny.. 
===


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 31, 2022)

The wife, probably:


	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2022

_Sweet home Alabama_ 





	Post automatically merged: Dec 31, 2022

Hehe, I think I posted this one before.


----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> So tiny..
> ===
> View attachment 345153


I felt that one, and I took it personally.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 31, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa probably..


----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 31, 2022)

Veho said:


>


Oh no, don't start yet another "biblically accurate" debate again?


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 31, 2022)

According to H.P. Lovecraft book novels I mean when I see Cthulu Great Ancient One I see squid tentacles,pterodactyle wings like flying type dinosaurs from prehistoric era.
Bowser/King Koopa from perspective of Nostalgia Critic I wouldn’t specify him as dragon not even turtle at all because he has horns like bull or demon. Same for Animaniacs it’s hard to specify them if they are Cats,dogs or rabbits.
I think exactly it depends on imagination.
Because Angels and Demons are shapeshifters like Bogard from Harry Potter,Mystique from X-Men,Martfrom Supergirl,some pervy LGBT transgender superhero from The Boys.
Better stop with biblically accurate inaccurate debate it looks like ancient,mythical sabotage,brainwash,mind control,internet classic modern propaganda.
I imagine I believe that all angels and demons are looking like humanoid spirits. They all suppose to serve humans not be like feminists. Not all every Angel has to repeat catchprase quote interpret ”Do not be afraid”. Are such angels and demons as dumb as Groot from Marvel Cinematic Universe Guardians of the Galaxy? It reminds me of tentacled monster from Doctor Strange Multiverse of Madness.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 31, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> According to H.P. Lovecraft I mean when I see Cthulu Great Ancient One I see squid tentacles,pterodactyle wings like flying type dinosaurs from prehistoric era.
> Bowser/King Koopa from perspective of Nostalgia Critic I wouldn’t specify him as dragon not even turtle at all because he has horns like bull or demon. Same for Animaniacs it’s hard to specify them if they are Cats,dogs or rabbits.
> I think exactly it depends on imagination.
> Because Angels and Demons are shapeshifters like Bogard from Harry Potter,Mystique from X-Men,Martfrom Supergirl,some pervy LGBT transgender superhero from The Boys.


I want to know more. Tell me about it.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I want to know more. Tell me about it.


Well H.P. Lovecraft also mentioned in his book novel giant worm kind of like Kraken from Pirates of the Carribean,some worm from Chernobyl that it was feeded by human with some candies,larva-like worms from Half-Life 2 Episode 2,another monster is like vaccum dust that has eyes everywhere kind of like in Monsters Inc. H.P. Lovecraft beasts creatures aliens usually sound like some Arabean arab arabic terrorists more like Space arab terrorist usually.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Well H.P. Lovecraft also mentioned in his book novel giant worm kind of like Kraken from Pirates of the Carribean,some worm from Chernobyl that it was feeded by human with some candies,larva-like worms from Half-Life 2 Episode 2,another monster is like vaccum dust that has eyes everywhere kind of like in Monsters Inc. H.P. Lovecraft beasts creatures aliens usually sound like some Arabean arab arabic terrorists more like Space arab terrorist usually.


he forgot to add /s


----------



## Randqalan (Dec 31, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I want to know more. Tell me about it.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 31, 2022)

Oh okay. Just only once it will be the asy time.
It reminds me something from Undertale True Lab Amalgamates,Rick and Morty.
Very sharp fangs like in case of Xenomorph’s tongue that was able to impregnate both men and women in movie Alien Space horror movie genre.
Another one like final boss in Metroid Fusion videogame.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 31, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Oh okay. Just only once it will be the asy time.
> It reminds me something from Undertale True Lab Amalgamates,Rick and Morty.
> Very sharp fangs like in case of Xenomorph’s tongue that was able to impregnate both men and women in movie Alien Space horror movie genre.
> Another one like final boss in Metroid Fusion videogame.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 31, 2022)

Posted in r/KidsAreFuckingStupid


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 31, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Well H.P. Lovecraft also mentioned in his book novel giant worm kind of like Kraken from Pirates of the Carribean,some worm from Chernobyl that it was feeded by human with some candies,larva-like worms from Half-Life 2 Episode 2,another monster is like vaccum dust that has eyes everywhere kind of like in Monsters Inc. H.P. Lovecraft beasts creatures aliens usually sound like some Arabean arab arabic terrorists more like Space arab terrorist usually.





Luke94 said:


> Oh okay. Just only once it will be the asy time.
> It reminds me something from Undertale True Lab Amalgamates,Rick and Morty.
> Very sharp fangs like in case of Xenomorph’s tongue that was able to impregnate both men and women in movie Alien Space horror movie genre.
> Another one like final boss in Metroid Fusion videogame.


Tell me more more about it, baby.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Randqalan (Dec 31, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 345291


I will take 23 with extra cheese please.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 31, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Oh okay. Just only once it will be the asy time.
> It reminds me something from Undertale True Lab Amalgamates,Rick and Morty.
> Very sharp fangs like in case of Xenomorph’s tongue that was able to impregnate both men and women in movie Alien Space horror movie genre.
> Another one like final boss in Metroid Fusion videogame.


What the fuck are you talking about.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 31, 2022)

Peace was never an option


----------



## Randqalan (Dec 31, 2022)

impeeza said:


> Peace was never an option
> View attachment 345295


Combat turtle deployed. On site will arive on front porch combat in approximately a year with accuracy of a month.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 31, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> What the fuck are you talking about.


I was talking about Nyarlahotep,Shoggoth,Cthulu,Mi-Go,Dagon,Azathoth,Shoggoth,The great race of Yith who knows maybe it's from Necronomicon written by H.P. Lovecraft(he had his own religious cult of Cthulu). If for someone here angels and demons are looking wrong in Hollywood Film Industry go ahead lecture,but it will look more like political correctness(ignorance,controversy). Or probably God/Yahwe he has very weird sense of humor. Would it be related to Chernobyl or not?


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2023)

Luke94 said:


> I was talking about Nyarlahotep,Shoggoth,Cthulu,Mi-Go,Dagon,Azathoth,Shoggoth,The great race of Yith who knows maybe it's from Necronomicon written by H.P. Lovecraft(he had his own religious cult of Cthulu). If for someone here angels and demons are looking wrong in Hollywood Film Industry go ahead lecture,but it will look more like political correctness(ignorance,controversy). Or probably God/Yahwe he has very weird sense of humor. Would it be related to Chernobyl or not?


Can you elaborate more on the topic?  Riveting stuff! 
==


----------



## impeeza (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year Tempers!!!!!


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 1, 2023)

Iron rich pickles!





	Post automatically merged: Jan 1, 2023



Veho said:


>


Do not feed after midnight


----------



## Luke94 (Jan 1, 2023)

But what’s gonna happen if someone kills all butterflies,peacocks and moths? Does it has to do with evolution?
Also has anyone read about him?
Angel he or she was speaking to him like humanoid human spirit.
Old Testament(Holly Bible). Why all angels and all demons had to look so weird like feminists,but more like spiritual ones? Unlike humans.
Go ahead lecture Hollywood of how they should look like including Poland and it will drive crazy elder old women who are wearing mohair berets possibly they are gonna be enraged.


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Luke94 (Jan 1, 2023)

Also it kind of reminds me of Giygas from EarthBound.
And The Master from Fallout 1,Doctor Strange Multiverse of Madness,Star Wars and Alien 3.
I guess God he has very weird sense of humour when Yahwe created H. P. Lovecraft.
He was scary and he has very disturbing imagination,right?
I heard Lovecraft was a anti-semite and racist. Most surely xenophile(loving weird looking shaped aliens).
Unlike in Ghostbusters.
Anyway go ahead translate it yourselves from polish language into english language by using Google Translate I did it once so I won't do it myself twice about historical Chronicles of Abraham.
https://brewiarz.pl/czytelnia/swieci/10-09f.php3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abraham


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 1, 2023)

Veho said:


> View attachment 345404


and the wet one?


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Randqalan (Jan 1, 2023)

Hanafuda said:


> View attachment 345407


I would say 50% maybe 75%.


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Randqalan (Jan 1, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 345416


X_X


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Luke94 (Jan 1, 2023)

Anyway who heard about book of Enoch? It looks like in H. P. Lovecraft book novel he mentioned Atlantis. Also what kind of alien plant is this?
Also what would happen if someone might kill butterfly,moth,peacock ancient,mythical badluck?
Also what kind of alphabet is this?
Who are those aliens? What kind of aliens are they? Who are they? Annunaki? Zombies?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 1, 2023)

Luke94 said:


> Anyway who heard about book of Enoch? It looks like in H. P. Lovecraft book novel he mentioned Atlantis. Also what kind of alien plant is this?
> Also what would happen if someone might kill butterfly,moth,peacock ancient,mythical badluck?
> Also what kind of alphabet is this?
> Who are those aliens? What kind of aliens are they? Who are they? Annunaki? Zombies?


i'll say it once, hoping you'll understand

SHUT THE FUCK UP
NO ON CARES ABOUT YOUR HP LOVECRAFT STUFF


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 1, 2023)

Luke94 said:


> Anyway who heard about book of Enoch? It looks like in H. P. Lovecraft book novel he mentioned Atlantis. Also what kind of alien plant is this?
> Also what would happen if someone might kill butterfly,moth,peacock ancient,mythical badluck?
> Also what kind of alphabet is this?
> Who are those aliens? What kind of aliens are they? Who are they? Annunaki? Zombies?


I don't give a literal FUCK about your love for H.P. Lovecraft. Go read your riddles elsewhere kid.


----------



## Luke94 (Jan 1, 2023)

Oh okay. Ever heard of Abraham and Enoch?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enoch
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abraham
Is there any differences of afterlives(spaceship-Scientology)Haeven,Hell and Purgatory?


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 1, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 345450


Mood


----------



## Randqalan (Jan 1, 2023)

Luke94 said:


> Anyway who heard about book of Enoch? It looks like in H. P. Lovecraft book novel he mentioned Atlantis. Also what kind of alien plant is this?
> Also what would happen if someone might kill butterfly,moth,peacock ancient,mythical badluck?
> Also what kind of alphabet is this?
> Who are those aliens? What kind of aliens are they? Who are they? Annunaki? Zombies?


STFUp


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 2, 2023)

don't make me pop a cap in your ass Luke94


----------



## impeeza (Jan 2, 2023)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



The camera man is faster than the athletes!  And he is carrying the camera and equipment.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 2, 2023)

Quite late, but reminded me to some of you.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2023)

The brain is an asshole


----------



## impeeza (Jan 2, 2023)

people on Shelbyville please seek refugee SOON!.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2023)

Hanafuda said:


> View attachment 345598


i dont get it


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 2, 2023)

Noctosphere said:


> i dont get it


the flight of the bumblebee (I think)


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 2, 2023)

impeeza said:


> the flight of the bumblebee (I think)



@Noctosphere was linking to the grocery aisle. You can explain but that always kills a joke.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2023)

impeeza said:


> the flight of the bumblebee (I think)


????
How is it related to the Flight of the bumblebee????

	Post automatically merged: Jan 2, 2023



Hanafuda said:


> @Noctosphere was linking to the grocery aisle. You can explain but that always kills a joke.


please explain


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 2, 2023)

Last for now. I'll be back.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 2, 2023)

Hanafuda said:


> Last for now. I'll be back.
> 
> View attachment 345603



My turn @Noctosphere 

I Don't Get It


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 2, 2023)

AncientBoi said:


> My turn @Noctosphere
> 
> I Don't Get It



Everyone in the class painted their version of the same image/theme.

As for Nocto, the grocery aisle is stocked to cater to a particular type of customer.


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 2, 2023)

Fear not, is just a birdy:


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 2, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 345611


that's why some of my family get punched so often.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 2, 2023)

Hanafuda said:


> Last for now. I'll be back.
> 
> View attachment 345603


----------



## Luke94 (Jan 2, 2023)

It must be nice LSD Acid Trip candies.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 2, 2023)

Luke94 said:


> It must be nice LSD Acid Trip candies.








	Post automatically merged: Jan 2, 2023


----------



## impeeza (Jan 2, 2023)

at leas are genuine


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Luke94 (Jan 3, 2023)

LSD Acid Trip illussion/halucinations in nutshell before eating Pizza in nutshell.
I see dogs almost everywhere in that photo. Voodoo magic.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 3, 2023)

That's a trip.

but this:




I don't know.


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 3, 2023)

I don't see dogs everywhere when on LSD, but I do see rainbows everywhere. LSD gay af confirmed.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 3, 2023)

Hope was empty!


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 3, 2023)

hippy dave said:


> I don't see dogs everywhere when on LSD, but I do see rainbows everywhere. LSD gay af confirmed.


Looks like AI has found a new obsession. LSD..

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2023


----------



## impeeza (Jan 3, 2023)

Kind a ride!


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2023)

Happy New Year  





2023


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 3, 2023)

Veho said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> View attachment 345673
> 
> 2023


This year is about to get wild for sure.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2023)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 345678


I think you'll find snobs and weirdos on both sides. 
Most cats are of the "domestic shorthair" variety and people don't even know that's a distinct breed, it's just "cat". But God forbid you call one of the exotic breeds a "trash goblin", the owner will chew your face off. 
Likewise dogs. One neighbourhood lady is still not speaking to me since I mispronounced the breed of her hair monster, but most dogs around are "dunno, might be some labrador in there" and similar. 

And there's one other owner who refused to admit the dog's breed, telling everyone who asked it was a mutt, because "it's a difficult breed and [he] didn't want people to get one just because it's fluffy". 

There's all sots.


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 3, 2023)

True..


----------



## impeeza (Jan 3, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 345694
> True..


It seems my English is very bad, that have no sense to me ;(

	Post automatically merged: Jan 3, 2023


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 3, 2023)

please explain how?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 3, 2023)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 345724
> 
> please explain how?


@JuanBaNaNa does that every... minutes...


----------



## impeeza (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2023)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 345724
> 
> please explain how?


----------



## impeeza (Jan 3, 2023)

Veho said:


>


At keast is she very happy!


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 3, 2023)

impeeza said:


> It seems my English is very bad, that have no sense to me ;(


Meaning both ends lead you to a given destination, thus whichever way you go, you're not going backwards. 





impeeza said:


> View attachment 345707


Seems like it's working for him.. 


impeeza said:


> View attachment 345724
> 
> please explain how?


A rod up the ass, that's how.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2023)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 345724
> 
> please explain how?


Humans can't digest bamboo. It comes out much the same as it goes in.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 3, 2023)

FAST6191 said:


> Humans can't digest bamboo. It comes out much the same as it goes in.


Understandable


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2023)

FAST6191 said:


> Humans can't digest bamboo. It comes out much the same as it goes in.


Your words, associated to this pic makes me react WOW to you, since we dont have a PUKE REACTION, RIGHT, @Costello?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 4, 2023)

Noctosphere said:


> Your words, associated to this pic makes me react WOW to you, since we dont have a PUKE REACTION, RIGHT, @Costello?


When are you gonna stop with the puke reaction requests.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2023)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> When are you gonna stop with the puke reaction requests.


If ut annoys you that much, then open a thread requesting this puke reaction so that we finally get it
Then shall i stop  





Just kidding, if it annoys you that much, then i'll stop (except for really disgusting stuff ofc  )


----------



## impeeza (Jan 4, 2023)

FAST6191 said:


> Humans can't digest bamboo. It comes out much the same as it goes in.


That is!

	Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2023



M4x1mumReZ said:


> When are you gonna stop with the puke reaction requests.


Whe the reaction get implemented 8P


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 4, 2023)

Don't know who that is btw..


----------



## impeeza (Jan 4, 2023)

bad return home.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 4, 2023)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 345796
> bad return home.


But... But... It aint funny... At all... Right...?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2023



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 345793
> Don't know who that is btw..


Isn't it supposed to be the opposite?
Shorter is curlier and longer is straigther?


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 4, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 345793
> Don't know who that is btw..


Trimming the bush for a pussy?


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 4, 2023)

mY pErsOnaLitY


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 4, 2023)

Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2023



JuanBaNaNa said:


> once in a lifetime screenshot?
> View attachment 318520


Happened again ?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 4, 2023)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> View attachment 345819
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 4, 2023
> 
> ...


Kevin McCarthy is shocked by what he's seen.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 4, 2023)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Kevin McCarthy is shocked by what he's seen.


perfect timing


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 4, 2023)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> perfect timing
> View attachment 345823


Is that Juan's reflection?


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 4, 2023)

no, is not!


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 4, 2023)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 345843
> 
> no, is not!


I'd be disappointed if I came in with my leather gear.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 4, 2023)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I'd be disappointed if I came in with my leather gear.


you can, you will receive applause.


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2023)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 345843
> 
> no, is not!


"No no no, we are the Naughty Cat Cafe, you're looking for the Bad Pussy Club, that's down the road."


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 4, 2023)

Veho said:


> "No no no, we are the Naughty Cat Cafe, you're looking for the Bad Pussy Club, that's down the road."


I'm _coming _down alright


----------



## impeeza (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 4, 2023)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 345866



That happens to me every time. They'd say it'll come in about 20 minutes. I try to get things that I can get done in said time, But all of a sudden, they're early.


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2023)

AncientBoi said:


> That happens to me every time. They'd say it'll come in about 20 minutes. I try to get things that I can get done in said time, But all of a sudden, they're early.


Yeah well everybody overestimates the time it takes them to come.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## hippy dave (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 5, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 345853


Hum... W-w-w-where c-can i g-g-get the s-sequel?


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 5, 2023)

Noctosphere said:


> Hum... W-w-w-where c-can i g-g-get the s-sequel?


Snap back to reality.


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 5, 2023)

+10 holy repair?


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2023)

Or perfectly right


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 5, 2023)

"We're gonna find out how fast these nuts bust"


----------



## impeeza (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## The Catboy (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2023)

The Catboy said:


> View attachment 346020


This reads like a Nichijou skit.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 5, 2023)

Tempers, please take care of yourself, this year is not only Covid, is Eugene Tooms too!!





	Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2023

Tooms:


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Luke94 (Jan 5, 2023)

Mabel Pines and her LSD Acid Trip in nutshell. After eating halucinogenic drugs in candies Forms.
Or rather anyone else trying such things in reality.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 5, 2023)

Luke94 said:


> Mabel Pines and her LSD Acid Trip in nutshell. After eating halucinogenic drugs in candies Forms.
> Or rather anyone else trying such things in reality.


Low battery


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Jan 5, 2023)

Luke94 said:


> Mabel Pines and her LSD Acid Trip in nutshell. After eating halucinogenic drugs in candies Forms.
> Or rather anyone else trying such things in reality.


Does your brain capacity need recharging?


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 5, 2023)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> Does your brain capacity need recharging?





CoolMe said:


> Looks like AI has found a new obsession. LSD..


==


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 5, 2023)

Remember when I said that locking me out of this thread was low-effort moderating?
I think someone needs to low-effort moderate Luke94.


Luke94 said:


> Mabel Pines and her LSD Acid Trip in nutshell. After eating halucinogenic drugs in candies Forms.
> Or rather anyone else trying such things in reality.



Guy won't even bother attaching the full image in it's posts.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2023



CoolMe said:


> View attachment 346006


You can get it back to normal with Pasta, Glue and Sand paper.
What's stopping you from doing that?


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 5, 2023)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Guy won't even bother attaching the full image in it's posts.


You mean not even the "biblically accurate" LSD-induced H. P. Lovecraftian creatures, say like Cthulhu, or the Jack Jazzrabbit 3D remake/sequel CGI, that reminds me of something like the Marvel Cinematic Universe or the Spider Man game on PS4/PS5?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 5, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> You mean not even the "biblically accurate" LSD-induced H. P. Lovecraftian creatures, say like Cthulhu, or the Jack Jazzrabbit 3D remake/sequel CGI, that reminds me of something like the Marvel Cinematic Universe or the Spider Man game on PS4/PS5?


Oh no, Discord has killed your brain too?
It's sad to see you go CoolMe, you were one of the best.


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 5, 2023)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Oh no, Discord has killed your brain too?
> It's sad to see you go CoolMe, you were one of the best.


For once JuanBaNaNa took the bait. What a glorious day..


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 346006


Video in picture thread but it is transformers so I excuse myself


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 6, 2023)

FAST6191 said:


> Video in picture thread but it is transformers so I excuse myself



You're always excused. 
=


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## DJPlace (Jan 6, 2023)

Blargh!


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## DJPlace (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 6, 2023)

*BONK* *BONK* *BONK*


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 6, 2023)

Muricas today


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## impeeza (Saturday at 12:09 AM)

Michi!:


----------



## Noctosphere (Saturday at 3:09 AM)

@DinohScene you have an onlyfans?


----------



## hippy dave (Saturday at 3:35 AM)




----------



## Noctosphere (Saturday at 3:37 AM)

SUS


----------



## CoolMe (Saturday at 5:29 AM)




----------



## impeeza (Saturday at 5:32 AM)




----------



## CoolMe (Saturday at 5:42 AM)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 346332





*Related


----------



## impeeza (Saturday at 6:27 AM)

Cilantro y perejil for Hispanics


----------



## Veho (Saturday at 8:14 AM)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Saturday at 12:55 PM)

Veho said:


>


The last one sounds sick to disgusting. The others are okay.
Especially the second one is nothing special. Quite the contrary: A computer should not disobey (but those fancy pocket computers do it nonstop), even on destructive commands, but an intense warning demanding a conscious input is a good idea, albeit a luxury in Linux operating systems.

Most destructive commands will be simply executed without any further inquiry.
rm -rf, shred (including on block devices), dd, partitioning tools, mkfs will wreck havoc beyond any hope for restore, no questions asked.


----------



## hippy dave (Saturday at 2:02 PM)




----------



## impeeza (Saturday at 3:01 PM)

KleinesSinchen said:


> The last one sounds sick to disgusting. The others are okay.
> Especially the second one is nothing special. Quite the contrary: A computer should not disobey (but those fancy pocket computers do it nonstop), even on destructive commands, but an intense warning demanding a conscious input is a good idea, albeit a luxury in Linux operating systems.
> 
> Most destructive commands will be simply executed without any further inquiry.
> rm -rf, shred (including on block devices), dd, partitioning tools, mkfs will wreck havoc beyond any hope for restore, no questions asked.


It's a child thread nor a human child, or it is?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Saturday at 3:08 PM)

impeeza said:


> It's a child thread nor a human child, or it is?


I have been pondering about this as well. Just a program/thread or... really tasteless comment? I don't understand the "score 10" as well.


----------



## impeeza (Saturday at 3:13 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Saturday at 4:33 PM)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 346366


More like uploading.. shit! 
===


----------



## Veho (Saturday at 5:27 PM)

KleinesSinchen said:


> The last one sounds sick to disgusting.



Abraham would disagree


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Saturday at 5:28 PM)

CoolMe said:


> More like uploading.. shit!
> ===
> -snip-


How to ruin someone's life on Twitter.


----------



## CoolMe (Saturday at 5:39 PM)




----------



## Veho (Saturday at 5:48 PM)




----------



## AncientBoi (Saturday at 5:55 PM)

Veho said:


>



In a way.. I take offence to that. My first real Boyfriend was white male, blond, blue eyed, but he was not dumb. But I'll give you this.


----------



## Veho (Saturday at 6:02 PM)

AncientBoi said:


> My first real Boyfriend was white male, blond, blue eyed, but he was not dumb.


He knew where your antenna was


----------



## hippy dave (Saturday at 8:23 PM)




----------



## Veho (Saturday at 8:23 PM)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 346446


Pussbuttchalice!


----------



## hippy dave (Saturday at 8:27 PM)

Veho said:


> Pussbuttchalice!


Exactly.


----------



## Veho (Saturday at 8:35 PM)




----------



## AncientBoi (Saturday at 8:37 PM)

Veho said:


> View attachment 346447


uh... oops


----------



## Veho (Saturday at 9:34 PM)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Saturday at 9:37 PM)

Veho said:


> -snip-


Atman


----------



## CoolMe (Saturday at 10:32 PM)




----------



## hippy dave (Saturday at 10:55 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Saturday at 11:15 PM)

hippy dave said:


> View attachment 346458


Garfield's face/ expression fits everywhere, lol!


----------



## Noctosphere (Saturday at 11:27 PM)

CoolMe said:


> Garfield's face/ expression fits everywhere, lol!


everyone's face fits everywhere (okay maybe except sailor moon on homer's head)

	Post automatically merged: Saturday at 11:33 PM




look at that


----------



## impeeza (Sunday at 2:51 AM)




----------



## CoolMe (Sunday at 2:53 AM)




----------



## impeeza (Sunday at 2:56 AM)

Why, how, seriously: why!


----------



## CoolMe (Sunday at 3:54 AM)

impeeza said:


> Why, how, seriously: why!
> 
> View attachment 346487


Looks like a basement of some yacht, they usually set up a mini bar/ kitchen/ dining room etc. Like that. 
===


----------



## hippy dave (Sunday at 4:12 AM)




----------



## impeeza (Sunday at 4:19 AM)

Ying-Yang mountain.


----------



## hippy dave (Sunday at 4:20 AM)

impeeza said:


> View attachment 346488
> 
> Ying-Yang mountain.


Thought it was an orca mountain tbh


----------



## The Catboy (Sunday at 4:49 AM)




----------



## CoolMe (Sunday at 5:16 AM)




----------



## Veho (Sunday at 7:34 AM)




----------



## hippy dave (Sunday at 10:17 AM)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sunday at 10:55 AM)

KleinesSinchen said:


> I have been pondering about this as well. Just a program/thread or... really tasteless comment? I don't understand the "score 10" as well.


Hopefully is refering to k1ll1ng children.

	Post automatically merged: Sunday at 10:57 AM



Veho said:


> View attachment 346447


Jeesus Craigst! Can't believe board and wood didn't resist heavy metal.


----------



## CoolMe (Sunday at 3:05 PM)




----------



## Veho (Sunday at 4:31 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Sunday at 4:34 PM)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sunday at 5:29 PM)

Sleep deprived, this made me laugh


----------



## CoolMe (Sunday at 6:45 PM)




----------



## Veho (Sunday at 9:18 PM)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sunday at 9:24 PM)

when you are ugly but you still try being seductive


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Sunday at 10:47 PM)




----------



## Noctosphere (Sunday at 10:53 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Sunday at 11:04 PM)




----------



## FAST6191 (Monday at 2:06 AM)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 346588


Do we have to do bollocks vs dog's bollocks?


----------



## CoolMe (Monday at 2:11 AM)

FAST6191 said:


> Do we have to do bollocks vs dog's bollocks?


Depends.. Does the latter has a meaning of its own? 
===


----------



## FAST6191 (Monday at 2:17 AM)

CoolMe said:


> Depends.. Does the latter has a meaning of its own?
> ===


Yes.
Bollocks. As in this thing is bollocks. This thing is bad.
Dog's bollocks. As in this thing is the dog's bollocks. This thing is great.
[in response to a statement]. Bollocks! You sir have just told a fabrication, a falsehood, are fibbing...
[In response to an event, say dropping something or breaking something]. I am upset at this turn of events.
Aw me bollocks. See response to statement.
Aw me bollocks. Same as "ow me balls", usually having been hit in them.


----------



## Veho (Monday at 8:01 AM)

Post automatically merged: Monday at 2:18 PM


----------



## CoolMe (Monday at 8:05 PM)




----------



## Veho (Monday at 8:45 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Monday at 10:44 PM)

FAST6191 said:


> Dog's bollocks. As in this thing is the dog's bollocks. This thing is great.


Although I definitely heard the expression "dog's bollocks" before, i didn't know exactly what it means, and that's why i asked (even though i could've just Google'd it).. 
It's a British expression for sure, even the term "bollocks" is.. 


FAST6191 said:


> [In response to an event, say dropping something or breaking something]. I am upset at this turn of events.
> Aw me bollocks. See response to statement.
> Aw me bollocks. Same as "ow me balls", usually having been hit in them.


Thanks for the explanation. 


Veho said:


> View attachment 346674


Is that you, P1ngpong? 

	Post automatically merged: Monday at 10:47 PM




*prolly less than that


----------



## Veho (Tuesday at 5:25 AM)




----------



## impeeza (Tuesday at 5:30 AM)

Veho said:


>


You and me buddy, you and me...


----------



## CoolMe (Tuesday at 6:21 AM)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Tuesday at 7:33 AM)

The Mega Mecha Doomsday Machine, Bill Clintin, whom DID had sex with THAT woman!


----------



## Localhorst86 (Tuesday at 7:49 AM)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> The Mega Mecha Doomsday Machine, Bill Clinti, whom DID had sex with THAT woman!
> View attachment 346839


It's impressive how we can still decypher the last bubble that has been cut off...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Tuesday at 8:01 AM)

Localhorst86 said:


> It's impressive how we can still decypher the last bubble that has been cut off...


The last b-... what?
The fuck you're talking about?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Tuesday at 8:55 AM)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> The last b-... what?
> The fuck you're talking about?


something something HP lovecraft


----------



## Noctosphere (Tuesday at 9:00 AM)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> The last b-... what?
> The fuck you're talking about?


Looks like its written
"Hailed Jeffrey Epstein lol"


----------



## Veho (Tuesday at 9:00 AM)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> The last b-... what?
> The fuck you're talking about?


Speech bubble. Messages in that app are framed in speech bubbles, like sentences in comic books. So the last speech bubble, i.e. the last message/reply.



Noctosphere said:


> Looks like its written
> "Hailed Jeffrey Epstein lol"


"I killed Jeffrey Epstein lol"


----------



## Noctosphere (Tuesday at 9:03 AM)

Veho said:


> Speech bubble. Messages in that app are framed in speech bubbles, like sentences in comic books. So the last speech bubble, i.e. the last message/reply.
> 
> 
> "I killed Jeffrey Epstein lol"
> ...


Thanks, now i see it


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Tuesday at 9:07 AM)

Veho said:


> View attachment 346842


Oh, that?
" ll I lcillod loffroy Fpctain  lol "


----------



## hippy dave (Tuesday at 9:16 AM)

Noctosphere said:


> Looks like its written
> "Hailed Jeffrey Epstein lol"


I killed

e: whoops missed a page


----------



## Veho (Tuesday at 9:16 AM)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Oh, that?
> " ll I lcillod loffroy Fpctain  lol "


Let us apply Occam's Razor to your theory. 
For those who don't know, Occam's Razor basically says "shut up, you're being silly." 
Applying it to your theory leads us to the obvious conclusion.


----------



## hippy dave (Tuesday at 12:06 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Tuesday at 2:04 PM)

Veho said:


> Let us apply Occam's Razor to your theory.
> For those who don't know, Occam's Razor basically says "shut up, you're being silly."
> Applying it to your theory leads us to the obvious conclusion.





===


----------



## Veho (Tuesday at 2:05 PM)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 346862


Exactly.


----------



## CoolMe (Tuesday at 2:16 PM)

What about long hair?  (the one above looks more like an afro)..


----------



## hippy dave (Tuesday at 4:40 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Tuesday at 6:39 PM)




----------



## Veho (Tuesday at 7:06 PM)




----------



## Noctosphere (Tuesday at 8:53 PM)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> The Mega Mecha Doomsday Machine, Bill Clintin, whom DID had sex with THAT woman!
> View attachment 346839


Damn... Is he really slow or just too old to know how a smartphone works?
He probly googled, it took him 11 mins to take the pic


----------



## Veho (Tuesday at 8:59 PM)

Spoiler: Massive spoiler


----------



## CoolMe (Tuesday at 11:33 PM)




----------



## Veho (Wednesday at 6:44 AM)




----------



## Luke94 (Wednesday at 7:33 AM)

So how Jesus Christ could stand in afterlife surrounded by such weird looking(ancient mythical)aliens.
Here’s of what I found after Googling one of internet memes.
Demon(s) is(are)looking little bit less weird. Kind of like Charizard from Pokemon and Ridley(looking like prehistoric pterodactyle)from Metroid.
But would you call it fake yourselves? It’s so undetailed so inaccurate. It’s looking so weird. 

Less detailed(lack of details).
Lack of creativity and lack of imagination by reinterpreting George Lucas.
Isn’t it OCD instead of ADHD speaking of hyperfixations?


----------



## Veho (Wednesday at 9:17 AM)

Luke94 said:


> Isn’t it OCD instead of ADHD speaking of hyperfixations?


No.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Wednesday at 9:53 AM)

Noctosphere said:


> Damn... Is he really slow or just too old to know how a smartphone works?
> He probly googled, it took him 11 mins to take the pic


I'm old.
Also, ur mum didn't complained because I'm slow.


----------



## Veho (Wednesday at 10:03 AM)




----------



## CoolMe (Wednesday at 3:40 PM)




----------



## Veho (Wednesday at 4:47 PM)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Wednesday at 5:30 PM)

Not funny. Makes me sad.

While a general *"Everything used to be better!"* isn't a reasonable point of view, there is loss of durability in many everyday products.
Toasters are a good example. The heating coils are often needlessly thin and *will* burn through at the thinnest point.  No, there is no worthwhile way of repairing a simple toaster. It is toast at this point. On my previous toaster, there were a lot of points in the coils that were thinner than the rest – and one of them suddenly went poof after just three years and a bit. Strangely the toaster had a three year warranty. Some coincidence, huh?

No matter if small things like toaster, kettle, hand mixer or big things like washing machine, dryer and such: The average time they last became shorter. Plastic replaced metal. The consumer doesn't have much of a choice. The often heard "You get what you paid for!" statement couldn't be more wrong than it is. The price rarely (there are some exceptions) makes a difference.¹

Funny enough some years ago somebody opened canned bread dating back to World War II: It was like new (in contrast to toast lying around openly). Just what I would expect from a good an undamaged can. The seal of the flimsy bread cans available now surely won't last multiple decades.



__________________
¹ Having watched a complete series of Apple iMac computers fail of the same problem within a few weeks, is reason enough for me to shake my head when somebody comes around with "You get what you paid for!". That doesn't even qualify as rough estimation or "rule of the thumb".


----------



## CoolMe (Wednesday at 8:43 PM)




----------



## Veho (Wednesday at 8:51 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Wednesday at 9:05 PM)

Veho said:


>


Unless you only visit GBATemp. And NOT the politics section! we don't talk about that..

	Post automatically merged: Wednesday at 9:06 PM


----------



## Veho (Yesterday at 6:55 AM)




----------



## KleinesSinchen (Yesterday at 7:53 AM)

CoolMe said:


> View attachment 347020


Sad. [YouTube] IDIOCRACY Opening Scene (starting at second 61)

_*Walks to the attic and opens window*
*Takes a deep breath and looks outside*_

I can see her. She looks *just* like the actress… and has plenty of kids.
This formally absurd movie has turned into a f…ing documentation.


----------



## CoolMe (Yesterday at 10:02 AM)

KleinesSinchen said:


> Sad. [YouTube] IDIOCRACY Opening Scene (starting at second 61)
> 
> _*Walks to the attic and opens window*
> *Takes a deep breath and looks outside*_
> ...


_Idiocracy_ is a modern classic.
==


----------



## Veho (Yesterday at 10:03 AM)

KleinesSinchen said:


> This formally absurd movie has turned into a f…ing documentation.


No. It is a piece of satire that has unfortunately become a talking point by eugenicists and libertarians and edgelords (but I repeat myself), but it's simply not true. The opening joke is just that, a joke.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Yesterday at 10:39 AM)

Veho said:


> No. It is a piece of satire that has unfortunately become a talking point by eugenicists and libertarians and edgelords (but I repeat myself), but it's simply not true. The opening joke is just that, a joke.


I disagree on this.
The opening "joke" is just not a joke (anymore). It is a precise presentation of what I can see around me. Where is the joke? I *literally* see it by just opening the window on the attic and looking out. Leaving the house and walking down the streets I can find many(!) more instances in the near(!) neighborhood.
Not sure what the word _edgelord_ is supposed to mean, but I guess it is some kind of generalizing, categorizing and negative attribute that can be stamped on a person (Maybe to disregard their statements across the board without actually invalidate anything in particular? I really don't know and I do not want to research this right now.)

Bringing in eugenicists as a killer argument against this movie is trite and lame. _*Yawn*_

Please take in account that the world is not  the same everywhere. Maybe you have a better environment of people around you. If so: That's awesome (nor sarcasm!) I can only speak for my area. I have _experienced_ scenes from that movie. Literally witnessed parts of that movie in reality.

Satirists generally have a hard time nowadays. What has formally been absurd exaggeration gets lapped by reality.


----------



## impeeza (Yesterday at 1:21 PM)




----------



## Veho (Yesterday at 2:47 PM)

KleinesSinchen said:


> I disagree on this.


Feel free to do so. 

I wasn't dismissing the entire movie - there are some things that it does right, and a fair few of the jokes are doing what they're supposed to, holding a large funhouse mirror to reality - I am criticizing the opening scene, the one you posted. 

It plays on the idea that intelligence is 100% genetics and not largely impacted by external factors - a very common argument in eugenics.
It plays on the idea that the level of education is 100% related to intelligence and not availability/accessibility of education and other factors - a _very_ common libertarian argument.
It plays on the idea that the family size / number of offspring is dictated by intelligence and education and not by existential stability. 
It flat out ignores the hundreds of thousands of years of humanity multiplying like rabbits in a time the only selection for cognitive skills was to be able to recognize the edible part of a tree, that didn't result in the entire humanity regressing to monkeys.

Human intelligence does not work that way.

The opening scene is a joke. It is not fact. It is just that, a funny setup to a funny movie.

Feel free to disagree.


----------



## CoolMe (Yesterday at 3:51 PM)

The car was mid giving birth to a new baby car when it was produced..


----------



## Veho (Yesterday at 4:03 PM)




----------



## Veho (Yesterday at 7:50 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Yesterday at 7:59 PM)




----------



## hippy dave (Yesterday at 8:33 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Yesterday at 8:45 PM)




----------



## Veho (Yesterday at 8:51 PM)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Yesterday at 8:52 PM)

Veho said:


> View attachment 347155


Based mom


----------



## hippy dave (Today at 12:37 AM)




----------



## CoolMe (Today at 2:55 AM)




----------



## impeeza (Today at 3:06 AM)

was a must for me,  even the "thief" was mad at me because I put my lunch inside a cash safe box:


----------

